# Off topic



## ArCi




----------



## DexterMeth

I love you too


----------



## Busty St Clare

If I saw his face on a burnt piece of toast I would probably think twice about put it in my mouth.


----------



## Pharcyde

take it to your local catholic church

theyll dispose of it so it never can harm anyone again


----------



## DexterMeth

We are all ONE said:


> ^Depends on which corner you are workin



lol, and I thought PI was honest

_mom sits around the house_


----------



## DexterMeth

We are all ONE said:


> My first thought was much worse tbh



Action/reaction

It always is.


----------



## We are all ONE

They do rent those facilities by the hour


----------



## ChickenScratch

how'd it go, lover?

have you followed up with a thank you email?

i'm really fucking proud of you and hope you'll take care of me when my life implodes all over itself.


----------



## We are all ONE

very well...
offer is not yet in hand, but he did give me oral
2 1/2 month grueling cycle
beat out 46 other candidates

my BL life is coming to an end

Edit: sorry you folks cant see the bulge in that shot, but damn...look at those biceps


----------



## ChickenScratch

did you accept the oral?  

we need to talk grown up stuff soon.


----------



## We are all ONE

Im always here for you buttercup


----------



## iheartthisthread

Casual seex ftw


----------



## Pharcyde

ChickenScratch said:


> wrong.



this






lol old men just dont know anymore


----------



## Mel22

iheartthisthread said:


> SI if you wear that out you are going to get hit on all night and shit... If that`s what you`re after i`d say go for it. :D



r u calling her a SLUT!??!?!?!?!?


----------



## iheartthisthread

naw... Just looking for a good time.


----------



## Mel22

good cover up. oh you smooth operator you..


----------



## We are all ONE

Pharcyde said:


> lol old men just dont know anymore



suck my asshole eddie


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


> suck my asshole eddie








theres an age difference


----------



## We are all ONE

fuckin bitch


----------



## ArCi

Pharcyde said:


>



lollll


----------



## kytnism

^ my reaction the past two evenings that my sox kicked your ass.

just sayin

...kytnism...


----------



## ArCi




----------



## Owl Eyed

why flares? 

update to this century, go for straight legs if you don't like slim cuts.


----------



## bagochina

loose cut for me, what is flared?  bootcut?


----------



## ocean

bootcut is similar to straight leg but slightly larger from knee down.
flare is a little bit of bell.

I don't know loose cut....but I'm a girl. I don't know that we have that.


----------



## pharmakos

They are low rise bootcut.  I call bootcut flare but really bootcut is halfway between straight and flare (just like me )


----------



## Dave

ocean said:


> ^balled or bald? I hope you mean both.
> Lookin' good,btw.
> 
> I can't wear shorts without tights or I look silly.



If by silly you mean awesome, I concur.

Also: who are you and what have you done with the real ocean?


----------



## ocean

^lol. Awww Dave....I adore you.


----------



## Pharcyde

ask the bar wench


----------



## lonewolf13

Pharcyde said:


> ask the bar wench



hey Pharcyde's mom : does TNW's penis really bend that way?


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> hey Pharcyde's mom : does TNW's penis really bend that way?



I can tell you one penis related fact i learned today

Aaron Jacobs  's big black cock


----------



## lonewolf13

oh Aaron Jacobs ,
His name is my name too.

Whenever we go out,
The people always shout,
There goes Aaron Jacob Jingleheimer Schmidt.

Dah dah dah dah, dah dah dah


----------



## Pharcyde

do you also love big black cock


----------



## lonewolf13

if its cooked right.


----------



## Pharcyde

ill write your name lovves balck cock everywhere i go from now on


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

lonewolf13 said:


> if its cooked right.



pretty much goes for anything


----------



## Roger&Me

^^^^


----------



## We are all ONE

Id do her


----------



## ocean

Is it breezy in here?

Roger, you look like you got a perm or that natural?.


----------



## Thanatos

WaaO would do most things. Probably is a brown bag special kinda guy


----------



## Roger&Me

ocean said:


> Is it breezy in here?
> 
> Roger, you look like you got a perm or that natural?.



THat's actually a picture of AEP.


----------



## We are all ONE

We are all ONE said:


> Id do her





Roger&Me said:


> THat's actually a picture of AEP.



that is what i said


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Roger&Me said:


> ^^^^



fuck i love fucking a good ginger afro


----------



## Pharcyde

snap


----------



## ArCi

I'd expect a faggot like you to use Bing.


----------



## Owl Eyed

That has almost absolutely nothing to do with what I've just said.....................

The only thing that was relevant is that you mentioned another search engine. I am very disappointed in you.


----------



## Pharcyde

bing vs google


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Damn I wish that she was mine but time and time over the discretion
On my right shoulder whispers to my ear
Advising me to admire from way over here, play the rear
And struggle for the view to clear
It's been 2 years and quite a few beers
Too many loose tears and a few souveniers
And if she only knew, how long I've waited for her
How her smiles enough to make my winter warmer
If she knew the way she walks could take away my storm
She'd probably call the cops and get a restraining order
As much as I hate myself, I hate you more
But I still smile when you come through that door
And as much as I hate my life, I hate yours too
Just can't seem to teach myself to ignore you
This is for the ladies, not every lady
Just the ones that drive me crazy, the ones that scream SAVE ME
I wanna thank y'all for everything you gave me
Now lean in and taste me (kiss)


----------



## Thanatos

Arci uses Lycos


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

hispters use lycos


----------



## Thanatos

Oh I thought it was only for lame ass busters like Arci... Oh well..


----------



## Pharcyde

altavista


----------



## Noodle

ocean said:


> edit: i saw that waao.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fuck you mel


----------



## Mel22

y so hostile bro? was jus tryna halp 

fuk u, basturd. i hope u die.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

you know i love you and how you have my penis as your avatar


----------



## We are all ONE

kytnism said:


> jelly old balls?
> 
> ...kytnism...



U know I only have one right?


----------



## Bill

^ Does your load decrease in quantity when you are sadly only left with one?


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Bill

I should have known


----------



## ChickenScratch

THCified said:


> I wanna see my beloved Libby
> 
> Where are you!?!



trunk of a car....where hookers go to die.


----------



## 6apbhmm

*Off topic sheizenhauser.*

--sry ignore--


----------



## Noodle

I think Angela Jolie is ugly, just like her Dad.

That is why I think she doesn't look like that....


----------



## Lysis

oooh, well, damn I need to specify, then, that I meant it as a compliment. I think she's hot. lol It's probably just that one pic and not IRL. Angelina Jolie was the first person I thought of when I saw her one pic.


----------



## slushy muddy water

D's said:


> ^ are u making a sandwich? WHIP THAT MAYO ON BREAD back n forth motion.



no he's making omelets


----------



## Pharcyde

just a question if i may

is your "baby dady" black?

also

my bro lives real close to you
i gotta go out there one day

DTF?


----------



## PantyRaid

Pharcyde said:


> just a question if i may
> 
> is your "baby dady" black?
> 
> also
> 
> my bro lives real close to you
> i gotta go out there one day
> 
> DTF?



<--- moi?


----------



## Pharcyde

PantyRaid said:


> <--- moi?




si.


----------



## PantyRaid

worrrrd chocolate city in the hizzy. of course my baby daddy's black. although actually, in all reality, i do have a baby daddy who i haven't seen in almost 8 years and he is half black. so yeah, thats sort of stereotypical of me i suppose. although my son got adopted by a gay couple in nyc, and he sometimes refers to me as 'momma kat'. so maybe not so stereotypical after all? you should come to dc though. cause its 'da bomb'. and, y'know. the fuckin'.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## PantyRaid

^ dayum girrrrlllll (duuudddeee? brrroooo? they just don't have that ring to 'em... im sticking with giirrrlll.) you finnnneeeee


----------



## Pharcyde

PantyRaid said:


> worrrrd chocolate city in the hizzy. of course my baby daddy's black. although actually, in all reality, i do have a baby daddy who i haven't seen in almost 8 years and he is half black. so yeah, thats sort of stereotypical of me i suppose. although my son got adopted by a gay couple in nyc, and he sometimes refers to me as 'momma kat'. so maybe not so stereotypical after all? you should come to dc though. cause its 'da bomb'. and, y'know. the fuckin'.



i spose i can let it slide once

so im dtf 

i think he lives in laurel


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## Pharcyde

kook


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## Pharcyde

i see


----------



## PantyRaid

ahhh not quite as good as dc but entertaining in that the people here very.... interesting? theres this 'hooker collective' type thing (my term, not theirs... as far as i know anyway) that makes for hours of entertainment any time you spot them hanging out at the arbys (they like the arbys for some reason... probably them jamocha shakes). theres one for everybody, theres a huge tranny, a chubby black chick who wears those velour tracksuits, a really skeezy looking white one, and then two older broken-down and probably discount-rate ones. oddly i only ever see two of them actually walking the street (rt 1 you know it, i bet your brothers seen the black one in the tracksuit, shes always bogartin' the strip n shit) and mostly just the one i just mentioned. also theres those people that throw signs but instead of throwing them they just stand there while looking pissed off and smoking.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

tell me more


----------



## xstayfadedx

PantyRaid said:


> this is a spectacularly awesome picture in a way that i cant quite articulate. i love you?



Thank you baby, I love you too...pm me with your address... p.s. don't tell Lysis 

Lmao.


----------



## Pharcyde

PantyRaid said:


> ahhh not quite as good as dc but entertaining in that the people here very.... interesting? theres this 'hooker collective' type thing (my term, not theirs... as far as i know anyway) that makes for hours of entertainment any time you spot them hanging out at the arbys (they like the arbys for some reason... probably them jamocha shakes). theres one for everybody, theres a huge tranny, a chubby black chick who wears those velour tracksuits, a really skeezy looking white one, and then two older broken-down and probably discount-rate ones. oddly i only ever see two of them actually walking the street (rt 1 you know it, i bet your brothers seen the black one in the tracksuit, shes always bogartin' the strip n shit) and mostly just the one i just mentioned. also theres those people that throw signs but instead of throwing them they just stand there while looking pissed off and smoking.



ill ask him


----------



## PantyRaid

Pharcyde said:


> i spose i can let it slide



^ heh heh. you said 'slide'. you can 'let it slide'. thats naauughtyyy. 8== (!) chyeeeaahhhh


----------



## PantyRaid

xstayfadedx said:


> Thank you baby, I love you too...pm me with your address... p.s. don't tell Lysis
> 
> Lmao.



meeOOWWzas! (thats my ultra clever mash-up of 'meow' and 'yowzas'. cause i can do that shit yo)


----------



## Pharcyde

PantyRaid said:


> ^ heh heh. you said 'slide'. you can 'let it slide'. thats naauughtyyy. 8== (!) chyeeeaahhhh



lul i would

meet me in ft. meade

bring some meth


----------



## PantyRaid

haha i was actually going to sell sheets at ft meade. that is not a euphemism for something, i actually mean sell sheets. as in bed sheets. there is a long and boring story behind this but fear not, i will not regale you with it tonight, or ever. because its really boring. by meth do you mean 'done? as for methamphetamine, this here aint meth country. or maybe it is, im not sure as im not much for uppers. im fucking crazy enough, even though uppers sort of make me quieter? go to wv for that, son. back on topic, you could buy some new bed sheets from me for after we're done ruining your brothers


----------



## Pharcyde

i just figured by the amout of response you respond that maybe meth


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## PantyRaid

Pharcyde said:


> i just figured by the amout of response you respond that maybe backed up



haha see this is exactly why i DONT need uppers. you know theres a problem when I'm constipated and I'm is constantly mistaken being uptight. not constantly, but enough. i blame adhd and boredom.


----------



## PantyRaid

DrinksWithEvil said:


>



im trying to come up with a hilarious anti-semitic joke here, but im drawing a blank.


----------



## Pharcyde

PantyRaid said:


> haha see this is exactly why i DONT need uppers. you know theres a problem when I'm  *constipated* I'm constantly mistaken forbeing up tight. not constantly, but enough. i blame adhd and boredom.



we already havev a ton in common lol


----------



## PantyRaid

i find myself attracted to other junkies cause theyre skinny and im superficial like that.


----------



## Pharcyde

oh. well im not skinny


----------



## PantyRaid

neither is my boyfriend


----------



## Pharcyde

sweet


----------



## PantyRaid

ahhh battered mars bars. one of our friends is like 325 lbs since getting back on the mars bars hes also shorter than me. hes like 5'6 maybe. hes very 'rolly polly'. its sort of cute.


----------



## Pharcyde

im on cookie dough too but not no 325


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ahh how i miss watching my sister in the shower. i broke down a bought a 211. wtf


----------



## PantyRaid

yeah thats one of my main problems with getting clean, the whole weight gain thing. i really love being able to eat whatever the hell i want and staying nice and skinny. also when im clean im CONSTANTLY hungry, like almost pregnant lady hungry. and that is HUNGRY like the effin' hippos. also ive noticed something strange recently, it seems like whenever i start having wds that puss starts getting really wet? like when youre really horny. i guess you dont have a vag so you probably dont know what im talking about. i wonder if this is weird? ive never heard anyone mention it, but then again its not something you would mention to someone. hmmm ive gone totally off topic here. i dont even remember what the topic was now. i think my bf is like 220 lbs? hes 6'4 but hes got a cute lil' jiggly tum-tum. and love handles. i dont mind though i think its cute.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ya when i get clean i put on weight but never to a point where i put on blubber, im lean as fuck. but when im strung out, i look like a corpse.


----------



## PantyRaid

i guess ive never really been clean long enough to know what i look like   i used to be pretty slim when i was a kid, only gained weight right in my belly (and face) and only ever a little bit and it seemed like that was what was starting to happen again the last time i was clean. at least the boobies get a little bigger though, thats always a plus


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bigger boobies = plus size boners


----------



## PantyRaid

^ i lol'd. cause its true. although there is such thing as too big, that can usually only be accomplished with implants.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

^ i came


----------



## PantyRaid

^ me too. was it as good for you as it was for me?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

well......heres a pic i just took of myself right now, yu be the judge


----------



## PantyRaid

hahahahahahah i think im in love. us ladies, always catchin feelings over good cock... now im going to facebook stalk you and send vulgar messages to all the girls who post on your wall. night night im off to beddy-bye time. flickin' it made me sleepy.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## PantyRaid

.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

...


----------



## xstayfadedx

bad bitches smoke newports


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Newport 100s. get it right.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

kamel reds nukka


----------



## Pharcyde

xstayfadedx said:


> black bitches smoke newports



fixed


marlboro reds unless youre a faggot


----------



## Max Power

pharcyde & laceyk : favorite bl couple


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## Max Power

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Ohmyscience



no. pls aep, no.


----------



## Pharcyde

Bill I am the DEA


----------



## Bill

Well then I'm the fucking IRS 
Pay up sum of dat juicy child support monies


----------



## Pharcyde

oh baby youre gunna have to take it up with THE STATE OF MICHIGAN Misdu i think its called


----------



## Pharcyde

lol work related innuendo


----------



## ArCi

6666^


----------



## Bill

Oh boy, I should have made a thread!


----------



## Owl Eyed

occupy wall street is *everywhere*


----------



## We are all ONE

xstayfadedx said:


> ....smoking one on campus right now.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lol


----------



## bagochina

ArCi said:


> lol the dude behind you is fucked up.



probably just had an injection.


----------



## lostNfound

^ A bagel head injection?   http://www.heraldsun.com.au/news/national/bagel-heads-a-hole-new-trend/story-fndo48ca-1226482387957


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

*Off topic sheizenhauser.*

Off-topic shiz goes here.


----------



## Thou

Is that a high pressure sodium light?

So that's how she grew those stems!


----------



## bagochina

> Is that a high pressure sodium light?



florescent tuuube, mainly for seedlings/klones


----------



## Thou

It was joke guy lol


----------



## bagochina

funny joke! hahaha


----------



## slushy muddy water

stfu bagochina


----------



## bagochina

you stfu


----------



## PantyRaid

a bad blow job involving teeth and gagging? or like a bad sweater or something? or a bad bj while wearing a bad sweater? or some other combination of those two things?

orrr was it something bad like the herpes (pronounce that 'herps'. 'the herps'.)


----------



## soundsystem00

even worse..

a threesome with my mum


----------



## PantyRaid

No drug talk in the Lounge cock muncher. This is your last warning


----------



## soundsystem00

u lost me but i still giggled


----------



## We are all ONE

ocean said:


> What a charmer, you are. hehe



Don't make me use THAT pickup line


----------



## Thanatos

Post pics please? When you get married and kick Dex out?


----------



## ocean

^I think Dex is my sister wife....?


----------



## Thanatos

But I im a male, therefore Dex pics are trivial at best.


----------



## PantyRaid

why thank you sir! i like him too. hes a badass dude who knows what the fuck he wants, hes pointing down all like 'lick it, bitch. im felix the motherfucking cat and i do what the fuck i want yo' or something like that


----------



## PantyRaid

peer pressures a bitch yo

as for the resolution, idk whats up with my shit it went from really good quality to REALLY shitty quality in the space of one picture. my memories full, maybe thats why? (also i had to zoom in on it due to a reason, although even the big one looks all weird and grainy like this) maybe ill do a redo in a little while


----------



## PantyRaid

hahaha



phenethylo J said:


> great pics pantyraid
> 
> I'm loving that ass



yay thank you! im glad you enjoy


----------



## lonewolf13

_<ndtitl>_


----------



## Thou

Get out of here you're my perfect age.

I'm pushing 30 dude. (well, 27 an an eighth). You're the perfect age.

Young girls are detestably uninterested in culture and beauty. And their not nearly pretty enough and unrealistic and possessive.

25-40 is the age for me. I don't fuck for the sake of it, I'm after huggin' and kissin.' _Hard to find somebody worth huggin' and kissin' these days. _ You're all state's and oceans away! (no pun intended I hate puns)


----------



## ocean

^Yeah....I hear you.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ive met many girls with a significant  interest in culture in beauty. Age has nothing to do with that. If a 21 year old is not interested in culture and beauty she is not going to somehow gain that in the next 5-15 years. but maybe


----------



## Thou

DrinksWithEvil said:


> ive met many girls with a significant  interest in culture in beauty. Age has nothing to do with that. If a 21 year old is not interested in culture and beauty she is not going to somehow gain that in the next 5-15 years. but maybe



I was generalizing speaking statistically and with my own bias, I stand corrected.


----------



## Max Power

D n A said:


> I like your little triangle-shaped chest hair patch. You should grow and shave it into a triforce.



fuck, I thought you posted some new pics in here.


----------



## D n A

I was thinking about it


----------



## modern buddha

BLers meeting. What a love connection!


----------



## Noodle

dont be shy. you are young and nubile. give us a  privy yes?


----------



## Noodle

lain > cowboy bebop   simpy live needs to hug  a   noodle


----------



## Max Power

D n A said:


> I was thinking about it



That's already half the battle. The second half is just doing it.


----------



## D n A

DrinksWithEvil said:


> as much as i like plugs, i think there time has came and passed



You can always try a different kind of plug


----------



## Max Power

Pharcyde said:


> im just so manly i can do shit like that



That's how it starts, bro. Next thing its, 'oh, I'm so manly I can get away with jerkin' off a dick or three.' Then you find yourself eight years deep into the gay porn industry wondering when your big break is set to happen. Ask Erich, this is how it goes down.


----------



## Thou

Don't blame fat.

Fat + lazy aren't synonymous.



I used to paint my nails all the time. Just so people could ask me if I was gay. Not black and gothic gay either, like cornflower blue etc.

*"Hey are you gay?"

"Well, why don't you bend over and we can find out."*

Chicks do dig it as well. They love having something to do, and making you [me, or anyone] a little less ugly with powder and paint. They also love popping every blackhead I have for some reason, and it gets old after a while.


----------



## iheartthisthread

don`t go out in public like that maaaan... They`ll point and laugh. Or assume you got a bj out of it.


----------



## Pharcyde

Thou said:


> Don't blame fat.
> 
> Fat + lazy aren't synonymous.
> 
> 
> 
> I used to paint my nails all the time. Just so people could ask me if I was gay. Not black and gothic gay either, like cornflower blue etc.
> 
> *"Hey are you gay?"
> 
> "Well, why don't you bend over and we can find out."*
> 
> Chicks do dig it as well. They love having something to do, and making you [me, or anyone] a little less ugly with powder and paint. They also love popping every blackhead I have for some reason, and it gets old after a while.



we get eachother man

never fingernails tho just muh toes



iheartthisthread said:


> don`t go out in public like that maaaan... They`ll point and laugh. Or assume you got a bj out of it.




nah man i wran to the store in my hello kitty slippers and nobody laughed they ust kinda looked


----------



## PantyRaid

Its true. Chicks do dig that shit. Especially sparkly ones.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

> Last edited by Pharcyde; Today at 20:41. Reason: plus i let a little girl do them so


is that you you get them into the rape van?


----------



## PantyRaid

^ no you use candy for that. Duh.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

modern little girls need more than a candy lure


----------



## Thou

I don't care for candy.

I was an odd adolescent. Ketamine maybe.


----------



## Pharcyde

> Reason: Also, if i saw a dude at the store in hello kitty slippers id bang him right then and there. No questions asked.



theys pink n fluffy and got some sparkly shit on em


----------



## Pharcyde

free your mind max

just be who you are


----------



## Thou

pharcyde is fucking hilarious.


----------



## Pharcyde

Thou said:


> pharcyde is fucking hilarious.





sometimes


----------



## pharmakos

Pharcyde said:


> besties daughter, or besties sister or my gf



those are all the same person tho amirite?


----------



## Max Power




----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## PantyRaid

Well we could just be the type of buddies that walk around the mall together in matching hello kitty outfits while gossiping about periods and painting eachothers nails. Then one day we'll have a sleepover and ill be leaning in to kiss you and your mom will walk in and scold me and make us sleep in separate rooms and then we wont be able to have pillow fights and we'll slowly drift apart until we no longer talk. So yes, maybe youre right


----------



## Busty St Clare

Thou said:


> Prettty sure you smug fuck lol.
> 
> You're in a relationship of course you exploit your passions! Heathen.
> 
> "I will not let my passions exploit me."
> 
> Shitty buddhist, Tooty. Set a better example. Nice nails though, little gothfaggy for me though. Pink is a lovely color.



They were purple you colour blind son of a newt breeder. I think too many psychs have fused the rods of your retina


----------



## Pharcyde

PantyRaid said:


> Well we could just be the type of buddies that walk around the mall together in matching hello kitty outfits while gossiping about periods and painting eachothers nails. Then one day we'll have a sleepover and ill be leaning in to kiss you and your mom will walk in and scold me and make us sleep in separate rooms and then we wont be able to have pillow fights and we'll slowly drift apart until we no longer talk. So yes, maybe youre right



baby my moms dead so itll be just us


----------



## PantyRaid

Busty St Clare said:


> They were purple you colour blind son of a newt breeder. I think too many psychs have fused the rods of your retina


I love the sentences that come out of your mouth (hand?).


----------



## Thou

Busty St Clare said:


> They were purple you colour blind son of a newt breeder. I think too many psychs have fused the rods of your retina



Too many psychs does not compute. _I breed spores not amphibius reptiles._

You're the freak who insisted on calling me in a snowstorm while your backwards country was acting heathenesque and you and your lady were running about in revealing swim knickers with heads full of acid.

My retina are fine. My teeth need work.

Know anyone?


----------



## Thou

*1999 called, they want their shitty GIF back.*



Max Power said:


>



Non-nude photos will be removed.

Get naked you fucking hunk you, stop being coy. :D


----------



## Thou

Keep misbehaving and I'll discipline you proper, whore.


----------



## Owl Eyed

i don't think you'd survive outside of new york suburbia.


----------



## Thou

Paypal account I want some money on this gambit.

Besides NY is cake.

Take the subway into Kanarsie (sp?) and tell me about survival.


----------



## pharmakos

you realized he was a dude when thou referenced that busty is a dentist, right? =p


----------



## Owl Eyed

Thou said:


> Paypal account I want some money on this gambit.
> 
> Besides NY is cake.
> 
> Take the subway into Kanarsie (sp?) and tell me about survival.



canarsie*
and i've been to east new york.
usually at night.
huehuehue.


----------



## Thou

Best dentists I've had were chick.

*Marginilization is fun though.*

_All whites covet money and are insecure and need gratification from others to feel good about themselves._

See?

Use equal sign and capital D for big grin face. Just a tip.


----------



## Thou

Owl Eyed said:


> canarsie*
> and i've been to east new york.
> usually at night.
> huehuehue.



lol ny dicksizing contest this will get removed but fuck it.

I'm using you for protection in that godless city you call home.

I stopped ranting for the most part, I write and read audiobooks now for money. I'm working on my public oratory.


----------



## Pharcyde

Thou said:


> Best dentists I've had were chick.
> 
> *Marginilization is fun though.*
> 
> _*All whites covet money and are insecure and need gratification from others to feel good about themselves.*_
> 
> See?
> 
> Use equal sign and capital D for big grin face. Just a tip.



jews you mean


----------



## Thou

Ahaha!

GOT YOU TO BE RACIST


----------



## Mel22

my name is mel, and i'm pretty much an acrobat.


i also have a face.



my cock is a glass of orange juice, and in some photos i look like i have buck teeth. the guy behind me is a rapist.



i have gay friends, girl friends and straight friends, and i am nice sometimes.

i am not an alt. i am a REAL LIFE GIRL GODDAMMIT!


----------



## ArCi

Oh my.


----------



## Roger&Me

mel we should b frenze, imho


----------



## Thou

Mel22 said:


> my name is mel, and i'm pretty much an acrobat.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also have a face.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my cock is a glass of orange juice, and in some photos i look like i have buck teeth. the guy behind me is a rapist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i have gay friends, girl friends and straight friends, and i am nice sometimes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i am not an alt. i am a REAL LIFE GIRL GODDAMMIT!



This is relevent to my interests.


----------



## Mel22

i thought we were buddies roger? fuck you man. fuck you.

i command you to unquote me Thou - i must delete. gotta keep shit on the down low ya know.


----------



## iheartthisthread

Mel22 said:


> i am not an alt. i am a REAL LIFE GIRL GODDAMMIT!


i want to see this face and leftover lamb or a lamb bone or i call bullshit. :D
there, happy now?


----------



## Roger&Me

Mel22 said:


> i thought we were buddies roger? fuck you man. fuck you.



relax i just wanted to make it afish


----------



## Mel22

get rid of my pictures, cocksuckerz. im srs. im scared of the internet.

please?   <--- I USED MANNERS SO DO IT.


----------



## Thou

That's your job, M'lady.

Notice the 'edit' function bottom left.

Won't save them from my harddrive but I'm a man of tact so you needn't worry. _Too much._


----------



## Mel22

Notice that you quoted me, so you must click the edit button brah.


----------



## iheartthisthread

i enjoy you posting. Don`t be a shit.


----------



## Pharcyde

Thou said:


> Ahaha!
> 
> GOT YOU TO BE RACIST



its not hard to do my friend


----------



## Thou

Mel22 said:


> Notice that you quoted me, so you must click the edit button brah.





Not my jurisdiction.

This ain't me forum, "brah"

That and I don't have to do shit if I don't feel like it. I'd do it, but MUST is pretty charged phrasing while phishing for favors. 



Pharcyde said:


> its not hard to do my friend




I know but it's still hideously and perversely funny.


----------



## Pharcyde

true dat


mel youre alright but i dont think youre my type sorry babe


----------



## Mel22

iheartthisthread said:


> i enjoy you posting. Don`t be a shit.



y u call me names? i give u lamb recipe.



Thou said:


> Not my jurisdiction.
> 
> This ain't me forum, "brah"
> 
> That and I don't have to do shit if I don't feel like it. I'd do it, but MUST is pretty charged phrasing while phishing for favors.



ur the meanest friend i evar had  i am a nice girl, can we play nice?

the internet is a cruel, cruel place. i dont think i'm ready for this world. i am shaken.


----------



## Kenickie

Thou said:


> *If you take a picture I call first dibs.*
> 
> I'd let kenickie fuck the shit out of me with that illustrious member of hers, for the record.



dude, dip that ring in super hot or super cold water...ugh i'd fuck me.


----------



## iheartthisthread

i deleted. Stop whining. And yes because you told me about the lamb and shit. Smile dammit


----------



## Mel22

you sir are a champion. good pal you are, good pal.


----------



## Pharcyde

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmel

relax man and get nude


----------



## Thou

And this was the reason that, long ago,
   In this kingdom by the sea,
A wind blew out of a cloud, chilling
   My beautiful Poopie;
So that her highborn kinsmen came
   And bore her away from me,
To shut her up in a sepulchre
   In this kingdom by the sea.

The angels, not half so happy in Heaven,
   Went envying her and me—
Yes!—that was the reason (as all men know,
   In this kingdom by the sea)
That the wind came out of the cloud by night,
   Chilling and killing my Poopie.

But our love it was stronger by far than the love
   Of those who were older than we—
   Of many far wiser than we—
And neither the angels in Heaven above
   Nor the demons down under the sea
Can ever dissever my soul from the soul
   Of the beautiful Poopie;

For the moon never beams, without bringing me dreams
   Of the beautiful Poopie;
And the stars never rise, but I feel the bright eyes
   Of the beautiful Poopie;
And so, all the night-tide, I lie down by the side
   Of my darling—my darling—my life and my bride,
   In her sepulchre there by the sea—
   In her tomb by the sounding sea.


----------



## Thou

lambs have nerve endings.

They feel pain.

And if you think that's me being anything but flirtatious and sprightly, you'd really hate my ugly side.

I'll shade it from you my dear, and make sure your sensory perceptions ere' sweet things forthwith. Just look at the poem I wrote for poopie after she got naked...

Getting naked acts as a great expedient to my romantic tongue...


----------



## Roger&Me

tl;dr
"poetry"


----------



## poopie

I'm far from an Annabel Lee


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## Thou

I don't know you well enough to say that I just wanted to appreciate you and I FUCKING LOVE THAT POEM.

https://www.facebook.com/connect/ui...GIXbhs5cc5Ilwn0lRy3RCWqwnSppfSaNZAVVGtGXc7PGc

I'm practicing my oratory skills. There's big bucks in audible books.


----------



## Thou

"Why does it talk like a lamb?"

lol


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## Mel22

I cannot go into the nudie thread. tnw's cock lies in wait..


----------



## Thou

Mel22 said:


> I cannot go into the nudie thread. tnw's cock lies in wait..



No romance for you then! Just do what everyone else does, kill it with fire.
_
If wishes and buts were candy and nuts..._


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

These lasts two pages all I can hear while I read them is "who let the dogs out"


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

And mel they don't love you like I love you. Ahhh Ahhh ahhhaaaaahhh


----------



## PantyRaid

No i love her more. Im feeling a lesbian attack coming on. Also, thanks a lot douche, now i have who let the dogs out stuck in my head.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya but you cant love her like I live her . Ahhhaaaaahhh awwwaaawwww

When the party was nice, the party was jumpin' (Hey, Yippie, Yi, Yo)
And everybody havin' a ball (Hah, ho, Yippie Yi Yo)
I tell the fellas "start the name callin'" (Yippie Yi Yo)
And the girls report to the call
The poor dog show down
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)
Who let the dogs out (woof, woof, woof, woof)


----------



## phenethylo J

Not me sorry


----------



## PantyRaid

^ i would totally rock that banana skirt. Also people of walmart always entertains me for hours on end.

One time i was looking at people of walmart with this kid i was babysitting and there was a dude with a fake tail and a jersey that said PERVERT with the number 69 and her mom was horrified when she got home and the kid was like 'Pervert 69! Pervert 69!' in a southern accent. She was repeating it for days. She was the most awesome kid ever another time she left a gigantic 'present' in the bathroom and had me take a picture of it and text it to my boyfriend so that she could call and tell him about it. She wanted to save it til he got there but her mom wouldnt let her.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I would eat that skirt right off you then raid your panties


----------



## PantyRaid

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I would eat that skirt right off you then raid your panties



Its a date


----------



## PantyRaid

^ my ipods being a fagit with the cut n paste so i cant post pictures unless i go on my laptop. And im wayyyyy too lazy for that.


----------



## pharmakos

you're new so you probably don't realize, but fyi some of the mods like to hand out warnings/infractions for off topic posts in the photo threads =p


----------



## PantyRaid

Ohh whoops  does effort count?


----------



## Noodle

He might be out walking the kids.  Give the man a break.  It is tough being a successful provider.


----------



## kytnism

true.

my regards to gaylord focker.

...kytnism...


----------



## Pharcyde

kytnism said:


> true.
> 
> my regards to gaylord focker.
> 
> ...kytnism...




gaylord is a nice little town


----------



## lostNfound

Looks like a winged creature, a bat perhaps. A gay bat lord.


----------



## Pharcyde

lol gay bat lord


----------



## DamagedLemon

She's awesome! One time she told me that she has Jewish blood, and I thought she was kidding, and I was laughing really hard and she said that she actually really does, and that "being part Jew is no laughing matter" and I laughed even harder. I don't know why I have friends.


----------



## lostNfound

You can't Jews your family, but you can Jews your friends


----------



## Jktm

ChickenScratch said:


> i don't wanna bang him, i just wanna cuddle him.



He's right, you're barking up the wrong tree, but you can dream 

I basically have no sexuality lol...my libido is in the toilet...hence all the joking posts in the nudie thread in the past...


----------



## PantyRaid

Yeah, thats true, i never realized how much of an epic pain in the ass long hair was until i finally have it. But keep up whatever it is youre doing (or not doing) cause its sure as hell working


----------



## ChickenScratch

fuck you for denying my love, doug.

you just hurt me bad.


----------



## Pagey

PantyRaid said:


> Yeah, thats true, i never realized how much of an epic pain in the ass long hair was until i finally have it. But keep up whatever it is youre doing (or not doing) cause its sure as hell working



Yeah, I used to have it like you and then I just got sick of having to take care of it so much. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Jktm

I'm sorry that I'm not homo-/bisexual?? 

Never thought I'd have to say that lol...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I'll hold you, tiny dancer.


----------



## Jktm

Busty St Clare said:


> 4. Tits or get the fuck out



Is it really moxy if it's a rule? lol


----------



## Sepher

ocean said:


> ^Following the line with _ANYWAYS_ implies that I'm not hot but possibly paper bag worthy and you'd do me EVEN though I'm not that hot.
> Thanks! hahahahahahaha :D



Silly Ocean. You can't do the sexings with a bag on yer 'ead. It would get in the way of the interesting bits! But how typical: try and give a girl a compliment only to get it THROWN BACK IN MY FACE! That's it, I've had it with women. I'm turning gay from now on. I hope you're satisfied. Condemned to a life of bum sex, and it's ALL YOUR FAULT!


----------



## ocean

Sorry.
Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## Sepher

Pfffffft! Aw, I'll let you off Ocean, seeing as you apologised so nicely. I'm magnanimous like that I am. And I've decided not to turn gay after all. _Bit_ drastic really now I think on it. I expect that must come as a huge relief to all the girlies here!


----------



## Pagey

you know you want it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Totally


----------



## PantyRaid

Remember that your eyes invited me when two weeks from now you come home to find me snuggled up in your bed with the pile of kittens i bring with me everywhere


----------



## Pagey

Fair enough!


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

You first.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You first.



I said 48 hours my dear .


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## We are all ONE

Vinny Chase is not black


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No but he is my nigga


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We can always run a train on her ?  Then we should be able to tell


----------



## PantyRaid

Aye, thats true, i think that sounds like a pretty foolproof plan, im down


----------



## Thou

It doesn't. 

It gets sticky though.


----------



## Pagey

Oh the 52 yaer old morbidly obese dudes making fun of each other while pretending to be young and good looking are creeping on here somewhere, mark my words.


----------



## slushy muddy water

who is pantyraid and why does she breathe?


----------



## We are all ONE

your tits are 52 and pretending to be young and good looking

edit, not you slush, yours are 2


----------



## iheartthisthread

Lol!!

Fuck sooo slow. Guess it happens when you get old


----------



## PantyRaid

We are all ONE said:


> fuck you cunt



Hey now, youre getting me all hot and bothered with the dirty talk



We are all ONE said:


> your tits are 52 and pretending to be young and good looking
> 
> edit, not you slush, yours are 2



They cant help it. Theyve seen things. And stuff.


----------



## Pagey

We are all ONE said:


> your tits are 52 and pretending to be young and good looking
> 
> edit, not you slush, yours are 2



Who, me? Shit, I thought my cover was perfect.


----------



## We are all ONE

PantyRaid said:


> They cant help it. Theyve seen things. And stuff.



i was not talking to you, yours are just fucked


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## slushy muddy water

We are all ONE said:


> i was not talking to you, yours are just fucked


----------



## PantyRaid

We are all ONE said:


> i was not talking to you, yours are just fucked


Who said i thought that yo? Yourreeee meeeaaaannnnn 

Now im gonna go off myself ya big jerk

First im going to masturbate with my tears though


----------



## EbowTheLetter

slushy muddy water said:


>



Karate is hilarious.

Also,


*NSFW*:


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## EbowTheLetter

He died like he lived.  Asianly.


----------



## Busty St Clare

PantyRaid said:


> Sticky i can live with.
> 
> Also, how is it that theres so many good looking people all frequenting the exact same forum? The amount of sexy on here is just... improbable. Like pretty much everyone in here is at least a 7. This is teh internets, it should be full of 52 year old morbidly obese dudes making fun of each other while pretending to be young and good looking. But you guys arent pretending. Wtf.


If you are pretty you never have to pay for your drugs. OK, you are expected to perform a lot more sick twisted shit in the bedroom (or bathroom stall) but it's a small price to pay for being aesthetically pleasing and high.


----------



## Thou

_People want to marry me?_

I have 7 kids and have 2 ex wives and debt addiction and disease, UNWANTED THOUGHTS SYNDROME, a dog with gangrenous love in his heart, and 9 warrants in 3 states. 

And I'm a freelancer. Which is a fancy way of saying I'm unemployed.



Busty St Clare said:


> If you are pretty you never have to pay for your drugs. OK, you are expected to perform a lot more sick twisted shit in the bedroom (or bathroom stall) but it's a small price to pay for being aesthetically pleasing and high.



Women don't even know that drinks cost money.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Busty St Clare said:


> If you are pretty you never have to pay for your drugs. OK, you are expected to perform a lot more sick twisted shit in the bedroom (or bathroom stall) but it's a small price to pay for being aesthetically pleasing and high.


----------



## We are all ONE

sup unc


----------



## Busty St Clare

I wouldn't even wear latex gloves for you Tonto


----------



## DexterMeth

What a perfect way to get diseases.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Or spread them.....


----------



## Thou

Busty St Clare said:


> I wouldn't even wear latex gloves for you Tonto



Latex what are you in the 19th century.

Purple Nitrile.

What model autoclave do you use?


----------



## Busty St Clare

Liisa and a good old spit polish for the delicate stuff


----------



## Thou

You can talk about leukemia all day long, because there's no specific cure, but the clap - you could whack it out in two days with all the antibiotics, so how come it's still there and stays up there? Don't even say the word clap, man. "It's alright, Mrs. Sheckner, you've just got a little discharge." Because you get leukemia in a respectable way. but how do you get the clap? By doing it, and anybody who does that dirty thing obviously deserves to get the clap.
why do you think Ben-Hur's mother and sister got leprosy? Because they didn't put paper on the seat.
Now, if your daughter dies in the back of a taxicab bleeding from a bad curettage because she had a baby in her belly and therefore she's a tramp because the witch doctor didn't put a hoop on her finger, is it any easier for your son to come to you and tell you he has the clap?
If he's lucky, he may go to some schmuck who sweeps up the drugstore.
"Hey, Manny... you'll mop later, can I talk to you for a minute?"
"Whaddaya want?"
"Listen, I got the clap."
"Oh, yeah - where'd you get that?"
"From painting a car, - what's the difference? I got it, alright?"
"So whaddaya want from me?"
"Some pills. You work in the drugstore here."
"All right, I'll give you some pills. Dexedrine Spastules."
"Is that any good?"
"Yeah, they're all the same. These are good. They keep you awake so you know you've got it."
"How do I know when I get rid of it?"
"Well, if your knees don't swell up and you don't go blind, I guess you're OK."
"The reason I want these pills is, I finally got a good job."
"Oh, yeah? Where you working?"
"In a meat-packing plant, and I don't want to lay off because I'm sick with the clap. You want some steaks?"
"No; no thanks."

I envisioned my campaign... "She's got it, by jove, I think she's finally got it!" And then the chorus would sing, to the tune of "See the U.S.A. in your Chevrolet," "Curb the Clap Today, in the U.S.A.. it's a job that's never been done before!" What a thrill it would be to produce the first Clapathon on TV.


----------



## ocean

^What the???

Can you give me the tl;dr version?


----------



## Thou

Best I can do.

Its like a paragraph jesus christ the internet is making people not like reading too much.


----------



## Owl Eyed

DexterMeth said:


> What a perfect way to get diseases.



if you remember history correctly, the only person that has to worry is lonewolf.


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## lostNfound

^ I didn't even know you were alive, C.H.

I think I might have thought you died somewhere there?


----------



## lostNfound

*srs is as srs does
*


*



*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lostNfound said:


> ^ I didn't even know you were alive, C.H.
> 
> I think I might have thought you died somewhere there?



I wish I died somewhere.  I'm fucking miserable at the time being.


----------



## Noodle

jones-in_J said:


> Not yet in this thread i did in the last one tho



...worth a look see.

Does they itch?

:D


----------



## jones-in_J

cheerio said:


> ...worth a look see.
> 
> Does they itch?
> 
> :D




What? ?


----------



## MikeOekiM

hook me up with blondie.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I got dibs on the blondie, thy are all Irish. Thick accents. I can hook you up with the dude in the back. I heard he licks a mean asshole


----------



## MikeOekiM

is she pregnant or are u just making her look bigger than she actually is?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

She's just a big girl.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i dont know if i love anything more than fat girls with skinny faces.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

She's not really fat. She's just big. Fuck it she's fat.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Keaton said:


> Euphoria's turn



yes please.  i don't think i've ever seen a pic of her.  i like her internet though.  she brings the goods.


----------



## Noodle

only on fun days


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## lonewolf13

i bet she can squirt a shot of milk into your mouth from 10 paces away. and not drip a drop :D


----------



## We are all ONE

lonewolf13 said:


> i bet she can squirt a shot of milk into your mouth from 10 paces away. and not drip a drop :D



are you circumsized?


----------



## lonewolf13

i will go to the happy hunting grounds w/ my body whole


----------



## lostNfound

popularity contests the most guise


----------



## PantyRaid

I just had a conversation yesterday with a cop who was waiting for his pizza about bicycle DUIs, one of my uncles friends (i forget the guys name but its not really relevant) got a dui in dewey beach riding home drunk on a pink childrens bike. The cop told me that earlier that day he gave a chick a dui on a rented bicycle that she was about half a foot away from being run over on. Then he had to take it back to the place she rented it from. Apparently they also have an impound garage specifically for drunk peoples bicycles. 

Another time my friend got a ticket for skateboarding in rehoboth beach. Under speed it said 78 mph. On a skateboard.


----------



## Thou

Our tax dollars hard at work.

78 people were raped in the alley while the heat prick was issuing the ticket.


----------



## bagochina




----------



## shimazu

youve never played organized sports in your life you fatass


----------



## xstayfadedx

shimazu said:


> youve never played organized sports in your life you fatass



Lol I was in track and field since 6th grade..... got on JV in 9th then Varsity through 12 th grade so bitch please....  Google my full name it even pops me up for a track and field award from 8th grade on the first page lol.


----------



## shimazu

must have been a discus thrower


----------



## pharmakos

xstayfadedx said:


> track and field award from 8th grade



and your life's been all downhill from there


----------



## xstayfadedx

^no got a letter in 11th grade and various other things but they stopped putting our information online.



shimazu said:


> must have been a discus thrower



I threw shot and discus but did the 4x4 too.  So stfu.... and before that I did baseball and soccer.  One season of winter track on the varsity team.... but lol idc to explain any further.  Oh yeah and one year of basketball my freshman yr but hated the girls on the team.... ok bye now shima-assume


----------



## shimazu

kytnism said:


> oh hay shimazu
> 
> glad to see the rogue geese didn't kill you.
> 
> ...kytnism...



yeah I just had some damn Russian kid coughing his brains out the whole damn flight back every 5 minutes. I offered him water and he was like "No thank you" in perfect English and I just snapped and was like "well get a fucking cough drop then or stay in the fucking bathroom youre gonna make everyone on this plane sick and god knows what vaccines you have" and then he started pulling the I-dont-speak-good-english bullshit card but I was with my grandparents so I didnt want to make a scene. But he kept coughing so I rang the steward over and was like "yo give this kid a cough drop before I shove one down his throat" and the guy basically had to really pressure the kid into taking it. Like have some fucking respect you smelly communist scumbag. or at least take a shower before a 7 hour flight


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shimazu said:


> yeah I just had some damn Russian kid coughing his brains out the whole damn flight back every 5 minutes. I offered him water and he was like "No thank you" in perfect English and I just snapped and was like "well get a fucking cough drop then or stay in the fucking bathroom youre gonna make everyone on this plane sick and god knows what vaccines you have" and then he started pulling the I-dont-speak-good-english bullshit card but I was with my grandparents so I didnt want to make a scene. But he kept coughing so I rang the steward over and was like "yo give this kid a cough drop before I shove one down his throat" and the guy basically had to really pressure the kid into taking it. Like have some fucking respect you smelly communist scumbag. or at least take a shower before a 7 hour flight



A huge pet peeve of mine indeed.  You did the right thing.


----------



## Jktm

well excuse me...it's a not-so-nudie...


----------



## Thou

n3ophy7e said:


> *Thou* your face is both asymmetrical _and_ really really ridiculously good-looking. That bullshit about symmetry = beauty is a complete fallacy imo.





_If only the sugar were as sweet as you....
_
It's just me nose. And OCD. I never knew such a concept existed, I like my faux Jewish nose, compliments my yiddish amero slang when I whip it out


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your face is stupid


----------



## Pharcyde

no its the hat


----------



## ChickenScratch

Pharcyde said:


> no its the hat


i agree


----------



## lightofmeaning

What do you think is stupider: the hat or the fact that he misses the hat?


----------



## ChickenScratch

the hat.

by a long shot.


----------



## BluLait

seriosly guys, stop posting gay pics. wtf?


----------



## deaf eye

how do you define gay ?


----------



## Jktm

If you have an issue with what's being posted, then post something yourself


----------



## pharmakos

BluLait said:


> seriosly guys, stop posting gay pics. wtf?



homophobia is often a sign of latent homosexuality


----------



## psychodead

no way dont stop the gay pics


----------



## BluLait

BluLait said:


> seriosly guys, stop posting gay pics. wtf?



Ok, straightforward. I'm a guy and I don't like to see other guy's dicks and shit like that.

Do you girls enjoy seeing other naked guys? I think not... It's not the same way as it is for us. For men it's more visual, for women it's a bit different.


----------



## Noodle

indeed

lurk more homo


----------



## Busty St Clare

I think the fact that you have looked at at least one dick pic today may have you questioning this "straight" lifestyle you think you have been living. It's ok if you are Bi curious, we won't tell dad.


----------



## PantyRaid

^ um, yes? (in response to the 'do girls like cock pictures' question)

What can i say, i dig nudity on any gender as long as its hawt. Or entertaining or artistic or...

Yeah. Naked ftw


----------



## ChickenScratch

BluLait said:


> Ok, straightforward. I'm a guy and I don't like to see other guy's dicks and shit like that.
> 
> Do you girls enjoy seeing other naked guys? I think not... It's not the same way as it is for us. For men it's more visual, for women it's a bit different.


I'm going to kick your fucking ass, faggot.


----------



## ChickenScratch

decent ass.

horrible hair.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i know.  i get that a lot.  it's really hard having perfect hair.


----------



## PantyRaid

Fuck now i have that shit song stuck in my head.

Ooh la la.

And i think your hair is hawt.


----------



## Owl Eyed

ChickenScratch said:


> i know.  i get that a lot.  it's really hard having perfect hair.



ya but wheres ur booty at? ?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Owl Eyed said:


> ya but wheres ur booty at? ?



it doesn't matter, you're not attracted to me.


----------



## Owl Eyed

our love can transcend all forms of physical lust and attraction. 

i want u to believe.*
r u a belieber?*

because _*i am*_


----------



## Thou

"Hey man where yo' ass at?"


----------



## ChickenScratch

owlie, the light guy from phish is doing the lights for the beebs this tour.  i feel like it's small victories such as this, that will bring us closer together.  pretty soon we'll be spitting our cum into eachothers mouths.


----------



## Owl Eyed

ah yes, the most forbidden of all fluid exchanges: _the cum swap unity technique. _


----------



## PantyRaid

Its all about ass to mouth yo

Atm ftw


----------



## ocean

^Did you really call me handsome?


----------



## ChickenScratch

ocean said:


> ^Did you really call me handsome?



yes, now show us  your dick.


----------



## ocean

lol I keep trying to make one and it won't happen!! lol

8==== D


----------



## shimazu

more like Michael Gay Fox


----------



## pharmakos

there's a funny joke here connecting how Van Gogh chopped off his ear and mailed it to a lady with DNA always telling me to chop my dick off.  idk what that joke is tho.  =p


----------



## DexterMeth

lol

The funniest part being that she would never be yours


----------



## pharmakos

DexterMeth said:


> lol
> 
> The funniest part being that she would never be yours



she's too skinny anyway

and sorta scary


----------



## DexterMeth

No she's not
and not at all


----------



## ocean

shimazu said:


> more like Michael Gay Fox



This still makes me laugh.
I donno why.


----------



## Thou

thenightwatch said:


> she's too skinny anyway
> 
> and sorta scary



People's egos often defend their owners integrity by insulting things they covet.


----------



## euphoria

Me too lol


----------



## kaywholed

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> That's the most awesomest thing in the entire history of awesome things.


Cite your source.

Mainly because if there is a academic definitive history on the topic, I wanna read that.


----------



## DexterMeth

Cite your source, because precisely centigrade.


----------



## DexterMeth

bagochina said:


> lol double handed dick suckin posse


 notice how i left out the "gotta love it" part?  I know you do though


----------



## n3ophy7e

Sepher said:


> Raaaargh, damn you n3o, for fuck's sake you coulda tagged that NSFW or summink woman. I'm tripping my balls off as it is goddammit, you have to put a scarey / freaky piccie like that up? Jeez n3o, thanks a bunch, _'mate'_.


Baahahaha :D 
Anytime pal, anytime


----------



## lonewolf13

who wants a moustache ride?


----------



## lonewolf13

your mom must be proud


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sepher said:


> Now crack on, and don't be coming on here asking where to host them like you've never heard of imgur and imagechunk trying to stall us next either. We're wise to that little game and no mistake, oh yes!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ,)


still cannot find it.  will take some shitty phone pics this afternoon, pinky promise ;P


----------



## tentram

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Funny that, I happen to be bra-less right now



i don't believe you.  prove it, please


----------



## aesoprock

I believe her, BUT do want picure-based proof nonetheless.

P.S.: How about the rest of your underwear? %)


----------



## DexterMeth

StarOceanHouse said:


> i just smoked some meth



sweet!


----------



## Lysdexic

entheo said:


> You'd offer to marry a porn star? And that's your first post in TL?
> Good job buddy!!



Hmmm - so since she's in porn she's not beautiful, probably not really a person.

Mea culpa, I don't watch a lot of porn.

I'll try to be more careful in future.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I did not infer that from entheo's post.


----------



## Thanatos

Lysdexic said:


> Hmmm - so since she's in porn she's not beautiful, probably not really a person.
> 
> Mea culpa, I don't watch a lot of porn.
> 
> I'll try to be more careful in future.



Well it's pretty obvious that she does porn. But then again you're new to the lounge... I was just saying that's an odd way to start your great journey to lounge land. Odd that 3 pictures would make you say such things. Personally I wouldn't offer to marry someone in porn. It would just be weird.


----------



## Jabberwocky

not if you were in porn


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol as opposed to fake?  
beagleboy met me a few weeks ago.  and i've been 'round for a while i used to be sangerrainsford and modded CEP as bingalpaws ;PP


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol my bad, interpretation fail ;P


----------



## ocean

lol that's okay.
I'm used to everyone taking me too seriously.
It was probably all me.


----------



## beagleboy

I stole some wine from 7-11.
And then I saw bmxxx get fucked up on his bike. Liek....I still dont know if he rode over the railroad tracks that go through the center of clearwater or his chain fell off
But.........and then. Yea....red wine makes me hungover as fuck. My dad told me its because of the sugar


----------



## Jabberwocky

that was weeks ago brah - did you steal more wine tonight? 
 i forgot that even happened, i just remember drinking vodka and smoking spice.  and waking up with several ugly road rashes  (surprisingly i was able to fix that sprocket, it's 100% now the chain is alll good, the fall was in the dark i don't even know what threw me off ;PPP )


----------



## beagleboy

Hey, all the men and women I know think that women in Florida take better care of themselves than other wheres.


----------



## Jabberwocky

?  lol you confuse me haha!  you better b training up there man, come tues/weds it's on


----------



## Owl Eyed

this is the most unsettling exchange of posts i've encountered in a very long time.


----------



## beagleboy

Yo Owlie, you getting ready for the Ny winter? Dont you shop at thrift stores?


----------



## Owl Eyed

i would if we had a good selection of thrift stores around here.

i go to uniqlo, express, gap, and h&m.


----------



## beagleboy

Theres gotta be a drink who's ingredients are a corn cob pipe, a button nose and and two eyes made out of COOOOAAAAALLLL


----------



## jones-in_J

lol @ this whole page of posts


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

yo oshea, what part of the LA you in?


----------



## ohshea

15 min from downtown. You in CA?   I use blue light on my phone and it doesn't show locations. 



DrinksWithEvil said:


> yo oshea, what part of the LA you in?


----------



## pyshcocentric

i was interested in posting in this thread, after looking through... kinda disappointed... not in the people or pictures, its the lack OF pictures


----------



## jones-in_J

So you add another pictureless post to it, well done -_____-


----------



## pharmakos

i've been saying forever that the nudie thread should be picture posts *only*.... and if you wanna comment on the pictures you do it elsewhere.


----------



## lonewolf13

i smell fake.


----------



## jones-in_J

thenightwatch said:


> i've been saying forever that the nudie thread should be picture posts *only*.... and if you wanna comment on the pictures you do it elsewhere.




I agree


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ohshea said:


> 15 min from downtown. You in CA?   I use blue light on my phone and it doesn't show locations.



Oh word I live in hollywood! about 15 mins from downtown


----------



## Mel22

i totally knew u were a ginger jonesinjayyyy.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jones-in_J said:


> So you add another pictureless post to it, well done -_____-



LOL ;PP

and nice, jones - but you got half a hard-on going there ;PP  gonna need to grow the nuts <no pun int.> to take a 'grown' pic too hha (i'm not much of a grower from that pic tho :/)

and fwiw i'm not on steriods, though i plan to do a cycle sometime next year


----------



## modern buddha

It'd be difficult for some not-internet-savvy people to understand how to quote people if we do it in a different thread.


----------



## Mel22

....or just people that can't be fucked. that's a lot of effort just to talk shit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I would fuck me


----------



## jones-in_J

Mel22 said:


> i totally knew u were a ginger jonesinjayyyy.



Im not a ginger. Its a mixture of mostly blonde and a tiny bit of red... technically called strawberry blonde -____-  but that sounds gay as shit so you know what keep callin me a ginger thats better lol

And i know its only half grown like i said im fresh outta detox which makes me dick shrivel up to lose like half of its normal size =\

This thread is lacking actual nudes so bad thiugh idc ill post my shriveled up dick, grown balls or not bmx haha


----------



## Jabberwocky

i'd fuck me so hard


----------



## animal_cookie

dear god, do i have to save the nudie thread _again_?


----------



## phr

Owl Eyed said:


> i would if we had a good selection of thrift stores around here.
> 
> i go to uniqlo, express, gap, and h&m.


Uniqlo is alright. When'd you start going there? 

You could avoid the others, though.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

vans is all you need


----------



## Jabberwocky

thread needs more genitalia.


----------



## ChickenScratch

it's fabulous.  but i'd rather her stick moAr stuff up her butthole.


----------



## ArCi

hehehe


----------



## ohshea

I don't know why they're doing that I hosted them with image venue because I don't know any other site that will host nekkid photos w out taking them down and the link they gave me to post turned them into little clickable porn ads!! Any suggestions for a different image hosting site?? 



Pharcyde said:


> jjjjjjjjyyyyyyyyyyyyyeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhh
> 
> 
> 
> i like how i get popup ads for porn when i click your pictures




/edit: fixed no more ads


----------



## slushy muddy water

dumpstersluts.com

it's done wonders for blers
god's speed, my gentle snowflake


----------



## MikeRWK

tinypic.com :D


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

and the girls are pretty ?


----------



## lonewolf13

plz take me home


----------



## lonewolf13

yup down unda chicks r pretty hott


----------



## Jabberwocky

ah neo's an aussie? 
is there a reason there's such a disproportionately higher % of aussies and nz folk on bluelight?


----------



## lonewolf13

noo


----------



## shimazu

its actually mostly Americans


----------



## Jabberwocky

shimazu said:


> its actually mostly Americans



i know, but aussies still seem disproportionately high (relatively speaking).  maybe it's just me.


----------



## shimazu

yeah its you man, get yourself together you pile of shit


----------



## n3ophy7e

bmxxx said:


> i know, but aussies still seem disproportionately high (relatively speaking).  maybe it's just me.


Why disproportionately though?? And how so, "relatively speaking"? 
Does not compute.
*brain asplodes*
:D


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bmxxx said:


> DWE- that's how i bike (topless/earbuds/same glasses/on the water).  gotta love turnin heads sometimes, lol
> 
> Neo- damn you're purrrty!! ;P



Like a boss


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol dwe that's how i feel when i ride.  oh and chewing gum - if i forget my trident and am within 10min of home i *will* turn back ;P

re australia, i dunno.. i've just never noticed any appreciable aussie presence on any other board, yet on bluelight there's a strong showing.  just an observation.  maybe it speaks to a more open culture wrt recreation, which is quite obviously a very positive thing


----------



## Bill

Lysis said:


> I want to marry an Aussie just so I can listen to that accent allllll the time. So sexy.



I'd rather have a qt Icelandic gf to read me bed time stories at night


----------



## Jabberwocky

we aim to please


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I'd love to see more nudes while smoking


----------



## MikeOekiM

Bagseed said:


> it's nice to see a dad who really cares for his kid.  children are great



i like kids they got great ideas


----------



## Bomboclat

I hate being the last one on a page



Bomboclat said:


> LOVE ME
> CARESS ME
> SEX ME
> NOW BLESS ME


----------



## DexterMeth

I say wat!?


----------



## bagochina

que pasa mucho moto verde
que pasa mucho moto verde
que pasa mucho moto verde





milk bag power!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It's a shame you are wrecking that body with cigs.  Is today day one of smoke freedom?


----------



## Jabberwocky

depends how strict you wanna be about it ;P  "last" was yesterday @4:20.  I've broken for 1 puff last night, and had 3 puffs this morning about 4hrs ago.  It's just an annoyance tbh, not *remotely* as bad as i was expecting.  it was becoming increasingly difficult to justify smoking as my training progressed, and i think i knew i just needed to jump on in.  as with most things of that nature, it wasn't nearly what i built it up to be


----------



## Noodle

age/sex/location?


----------



## Jabberwocky

WTF??  That's from the aforementioned session with "creepy 'modelling agent'".  Fucking grand.


----------



## Jabberwocky

tnw, how did you get to that??


----------



## lightofmeaning

It appears to me that he used google.


----------



## pharmakos

http://images.google.com click the camera icon at the right side of the search bar and you can search by image

i'm willing to believe that's you.  take a picture of yourself with "lust crust" written in sharpie on your abs and post it.


----------



## Jktm

LMFAO!

Must be great to find out there's pictures of you in tighty whities ALL over the web that you didn't approve of...


----------



## Lost Ego

Owl Eyed said:


> mmm
> *thundering faggotry*


u like it  don't lie


----------



## Owl Eyed

｡◕‿◕｡


----------



## panic in paradise

you lie to me

saying what is not


----------



## panic in paradise

shimazu said:


> nice bike is that a huffy?



yeah wtf.


----------



## shimazu

It was all about the Haro when I rode a bike


----------



## ChickenScratch

poopie is fucking gross.


----------



## panic in paradise

Haro F1

i didnt use brakes either.


----------



## shimazu

no pegs, I only used mine for transport and I needed to be aerodynamic as possible


----------



## panic in paradise

shimazu said:


> no pegs, I only used mine for transport and I needed to be aerodynamic as possible



me too, i  mean , i am.


----------



## panic in paradise

^no she isnt!

i dont think...


----------



## panic in paradise

id bounce her like a new trampoline.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm obviously joking.


----------



## panic in paradise

i am not


----------



## panic in paradise

the restraint, it breeds art.


----------



## Jabberwocky

the bike is Fit (and is dead now)

re cropping a face out - don't be too sure.  maybe i did it wrong, but i've cropped things before and in (the thumbnail maybe?) it still had original picture.  think homer's Mr. X website intro where his face shows for a second b4 it covers it ;P


panic- i tried modelling one time and was very unhappy with it.  I know one person who's happy with how their modelling work goes, and even for him it's just a couple hundo here and there, barely beats "normal" work once everything's factored in.  Combine that with a generally creepy scene and, yeah, no thanks unless the $'s right and is offered up front, not "come take shots and see where it goes".  I'm hip to that bs now


----------



## Jabberwocky

like abstaining from fapping?








?


----------



## panic in paradise

haha 

hes witty wise and handsome.


ladies, dont be fooled.


----------



## panic in paradise

yeah, that and speaking.

i could do better not typing so much too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

speaking less is something i'm working on.  I'm sure it's not hard to imagine that i never stfu.  and swearing less/not at all is a new aim.


----------



## panic in paradise

its funny the words you might come up with, and be more descriptive.


----------



## panic in paradise

*you conundrumistic what not! *
lol


so p'oD


----------



## DexterMeth

yup +1


----------



## panic in paradise

lol

okay ill take a better one


----------



## DexterMeth

+1 and yup means rock on nigga.


----------



## DexterMeth

and they call me a troll.

pff, fucking willy wankers


----------



## panic in paradise

no, that is the kind stuff that lasts a lifetime.


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## poopie

It's haunted, A.


----------



## shimazu

Ill just bring the Ghost Hunters then


----------



## poopie




----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## poopie

I was waiting for that, Lonewolf!

:D


----------



## shimazu

you do look good though poop


----------



## Noodle

**reported for mafia ties**


----------



## BawsStatus

how am i suppose to have a new start when people expose who i use to be, my ex and his girlfriend would creep me often so i had to make a new account. & lol, wtf, as if someone recognized me?


----------



## ArCi

Oh my, Bstatus is hot.


----------



## Mihai6Yu9Ri

BawsStatus said:


> how am i suppose to have a new start when people expose who i use to be, my ex and his girlfriend would creep me often so i had to make a new account. & lol, wtf, as if someone recognized me?



The problem about posting your pictures on the internet, is there are those certain people that will print them out, cut out the eyes, and hang them on their wall..


----------



## Busty St Clare

Or photoshop a cock n balls on your chin and use it as an event flyer. It's a cruel world.


----------



## euphoria

BawsStatus said:


> how am i suppose to have a new start when people expose who i use to be, my ex and his girlfriend would creep me often so i had to make a new account. & lol, wtf, as if someone recognized me?



then why did u post the same pic of yourself in the lounge


----------



## BawsStatus

they don't creep bl to that extent, they'd only go on to see if i posted anything new. and to everyone else; photoshop away.


----------



## Mihai6Yu9Ri

BawsStatus said:


> they don't creep bl to that extent, they'd only go on to see if i posted anything new. and to everyone else; photoshop away.



....Can I print out your picture, and cut out the eyes then?


----------



## BawsStatus

do as you please.  what's wrong with my eyes?


----------



## Mihai6Yu9Ri

I need a place to slip something through 

_Only kidding_

Kinda


----------



## BawsStatus

LOLOLOL. well, that's not that bad. i had a guy send me a video of him jerking off to my pictures moaning my name, that's not that bad either. could be worse.


----------



## junglejuice

BawsStatus said:


> if that's directed towards me, any particular reason you put desi at the end?



Because you are yummy and a descendent of the Indian subcontinent, are you not?


----------



## ArCi

BawsStatus said:


> LOLOLOL. well, that's not that bad. i had a guy send me a video of him jerking off to my pictures moaning my name, that's not that bad either. could be worse.



What? No that's bad.
Really bad.


----------



## BawsStatus

junglejuice said:


> Because you are yummy and a descendent of the Indian subcontinent, are you not?


lol, yes, just a little confused on how you would know that. ha.


ArCi said:


> What? No that's bad.
> Really bad.


i know. but what the hell can you do, right. creeps are everywhere. that's why we have a nudie thread, right? :O


----------



## Lysis

Don't worry, Baw. The boys give all the hot chicks a hard time to get in their pants.


----------



## iheartthisthread

Lysis said:


> give all the hot chicks a hard time


words to live by.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^not cool posting <or quoting> that if she's hiding from creepers :/


----------



## ArCi

So.


----------



## lonewolf13

tis me. will be up for only 45345 seconds. tbph


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

cleavage n ass crack thread


----------



## Jabberwocky

lonewolf you're pretty built bro!  

aaaaand....would mr.PI be okay letting his lady share?


----------



## lonewolf13

PI does whatever PI wants to do. get used to it.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i don't doubt that, let me rephrase.  
Would PI be comfortable sharing herself despite having a hubby?  
PI's one of a couple that i'm pretty sure have shared b4, that i either haven't seen or cannot remember.


----------



## Jabberwocky

oh that was a serious comment?
where is this calendar you speak of?


----------



## Pharcyde

GenericMind said:


>



agreed


----------



## lonewolf13

lol hairlip. 1/89th of what his brother was.


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> lol hairlip. 1/89th of what his brother was.



is the other 88 drug addict?


----------



## shimazu

you mean that dead guy?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ndtitl! you will get temped banned like me!!


----------



## nekointheclouds

yeah cause bagochina needs lounge advise from you....


----------



## bagochina

oh shit
oh snap
oh yeah


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

hey man im just trying to save him from the clutches of the NDTITL demons!!! what dont you UNDERSTANDDDD about that!!!!1 THIS IS SERIOUS SHIT!!!! NEKOOOOOOOO!!!


----------



## panic in paradise

bagochina said:


> every pic you post sideorder your pupils look like they're on speed.



its more likely caused by what shes thinking, such as performing mental arithmetics, that can cause pupil dilatation.


----------



## pharmakos

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> *DrinksWithEvil,* no man, I just always blatantly lie about my location. [/SIZE][/FONT]



now that you say that i guess it is a little funny if you were wearing that coat and complaining about the cold in LA =p


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol exactly. i thought why the fuck would you be complaining about the cold in LA? It was 80 degrees today. Then i remembered its so you have an excuse to wear that hipster peacoat! are you from the sahara desert or something?


----------



## Pharcyde

its been 70s here for the past two days tomorrow its gunna be 34


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

its going to be 85 in LA. f-f-f-reeezzzing!!


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## pharmakos

tentram said:


> my cock is straight as an arrow.



oh.


----------



## ChickenScratch

what's wrong, dex?


----------



## Owl Eyed

DexterMeth said:


> I'm fucked up


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Jabberwocky

^is that the "is this real life?" kid?
if so, fucking awesome!


----------



## pharmakos

it is.


----------



## shimazu

you know a hurricane is coming because people are stocking up on groceries and alcohol

its like a 500,000 dollar free crack giveaway at the liquor store today


----------



## kaywholed

ChickenScratch said:


> i like dreadie whores.



rescind the whore comment sir, or we shall have to duel it to the death over this fair lady's honour.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh I got that


----------



## Noodle

wub a dub lub


----------



## DexterMeth

Doug, please save this thread.


----------



## DexterMeth

She IS the instructions, not obstructions.


----------



## Jabberwocky

thanks for playing 8)


----------



## kaywholed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> now i understand why your not getting laid



women don't like a handy man who can improvise?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

no they dont like homeless chewbacas


----------



## kaywholed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> no they dont like homeless chewbacas



A) has job
B) has home
C) my back isn't very hairy


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

they still will think you are a homeless chewbacca,straight from the movie. Bitches are that stupid.


----------



## ArCi

Your girlfriend in that pic you posted was cute. ^


----------



## ArCi

*Is Lysis a little corporate skank?*

y[] n[]


----------



## DexterMeth

lol
/thread


----------



## bagochina

she wishes...


----------



## ArCi

BONUS Question: Who is more willing to sleep with a co-worker/boss?

Lysis or Poopie?


----------



## iheartthisthread

WoW, tbph I like her pink hair, and that she asked us if she should be commando in a skirt.


----------



## DexterMeth

ArCi said:


> BONUS Question: Who is more willing to sleep with a co-worker/boss?
> 
> Lysis or Poopie?



Lightning round


----------



## shimazu

its probably like Grandma's Boy every day at her job


----------



## poopie

Dude. 

Ever since I got a grown up job, I no longer shit where I eat. 

Plus, I look like a hobo at work.


----------



## Thanatos

Where is the lysis pole?


----------



## bagochina

> Ever since I got a grown up job, I no longer shit where I eat.



now how are you going to score that doctor so you can dump chickenscratch?


----------



## DexterMeth

poopie said:


> Dude.
> 
> Ever since I got a grown up job, I no longer shit where I eat.
> 
> Plus, I look like a hobo at work.



wait do you eat in the bathroom or do you shit all over the ICU?


----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Is Arci a jealous?


----------



## We are all ONE

bmxxx said:


> as opposed to muscular tits?


Ur not in my league 
BRO
Just a pod on the vine of shit
Put the seat back on your bike


----------



## Jabberwocky

lolwut


----------



## Owl Eyed

bmxxx said:


> lolwut



nahjahaabahahahahaja


----------



## kytnism

Owl Eyed said:


> nahjahaabahahahahaja



huahuhauahuaha 

...kytnism...


----------



## kytnism

omgosh that clitoris.

priapism much?

...kytnism...


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

nikka puleazey, jeezy


----------



## Thanatos

^ Ho-Chi should post a pic in the picture thread. I wonder what kind of Asian he is.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

This thread is lacking in aep gym progress shots.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

agreed
booty n thigh in the forefront for me, please


----------



## Sepher

EbowTheLetter said:


> This thread is lacking in aep gym progress shots.



+ fucking 1!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

EbowTheLetter said:


> This thread is lacking in aep gym progress shots.



ill drink to that


----------



## jones-in_J

Damn. Wish i could get that big but i have crohns disease making it hard to put weoght on. Maybe i need to not be a bitch and work out harder then i have before. I just get mad as shit when i worked out hard as shit for like three weeks before with proteinfor shakes and eatingi sooo muchand got no results


----------



## Jabberwocky

iirc crohn's will make it hard as shit, since calorie intake is paramount to gains.  i know right now i eat like nobody's business, i mean i've actually *drank* pasta twice this week trying to finish a meal lol.
Sorry to hear that


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ya i saved that sheet ;P

DWE see my blog, or the off yoru butts thread in healthy living, both are updated daily (my blog is very quick / straightforward of my last month of training).  But my training would make anyone get skinnier if unable to eat a TON of calories, i'm actually shocked i thought my new training would make me lose muscle..  PM me or go to steroid subby for the type of work you've been doing / will be doing.


----------



## DexterMeth

It's better than HBO tbh


----------



## xstayfadedx

Its even better than aids.


----------



## Owl Eyed

hohohohohoho


----------



## jones-in_J

Do i have to sit on your lap to see what you got me for christmas santa


----------



## DexterMeth

Yes.  Owlie making fun of you is better than having AIDS.


----------



## Jabberwocky

DexterMeth said:


> Yes.  Owlie making fun of you is better than having AIDS.



I have come to similar conclusions.


----------



## Pagey

Hahahah.
It's already all over the nudie thread, you can't ask for more than that.


----------



## kaywholed

Pagey said:


> Hahahah.
> It's already all over the nudie thread, you can't ask for more than that.



i can and i will dammit.


----------



## DexterMeth

You should be infracted on the grounds of saying "don't infract", and "bro".


----------



## Jabberwocky

i definitely have a propensity to abuse 'bro' lol.  
/i stand by my post.


----------



## Thanatos

^ post a picture of your pets thread. Don't ruin the picture thread with these stumpy inbred monsters.


----------



## pharmakos

soundsystem00 said:


> Good picture. You look a lot less psycotic these days, which is good. Keep it up.



better to look psychotic than be psychotic, grandma beater =p

sorry had to say it, you know i've always been cool with you


----------



## Lysis

entheo said:


> ^ post a picture of your pets thread. Don't ruin the picture thread with these stumpy inbred monsters.



The thread title says picture thread, ya cocksucker. It doesn't say "Only camwhore pictures."


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis said:


> The thread title says picture thread, ya cocksucker. It doesn't say "Only camwhore pictures."



Don't listen to that wannabe... you can post pics of your dogs whenever you want baby.


----------



## iheartthisthread

Lysis said:


> It doesn't say "Only camwhore pictures."


I vote for this as the next thread title. Lysis should do the honors and post


----------



## Jabberwocky

iheartthisthread said:


> I vote for this as the next thread title. Lysis should do the honors and post



2nd'deded.  I wanna see lysis, i bet she's a fox ;PP


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

im gonna close this one down

when nostalgia arises its time to star anew


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

how do you close a thread ??

it seems like i cant close this one down ???


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm going to kick your fucking ass.


----------



## Mugz




----------



## chrissie

n3ophy7e said:


> Holy fucking shit!! Altern8, as in, _THE_ Altern8???
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkczzkGrYDQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_bL0hFyslg
> 
> chrissie, you fuckin rock my socks girl
> 
> You've totally set me off on an oldskool UK techno rampage at midnight on a school night. Curse youuuuu %)




yuuuup  *dances to oldskool with you*  watch your bassbins, im telllin ya!  :D


----------



## bagochina

altern8 was one of the first cds i bought of acid music.  still have it somewhere.  i think i was a freshman 1990'ish
what what


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

bagochina said:


> will be so happy when those sandals/toeless boots? are not in style anymore.



But what if you have unnaturally cold ankles?


----------



## bagochina




----------



## shimazu

thats the stupidest thing I've seen in a while


----------



## bagochina

the sandals?


----------



## shimazu

no the socks


----------



## bagochina

i know, my point exactly!


----------



## Busty St Clare

Only fags look at the shoes. They could wear tissue boxes on their feet as long as they have great pins


----------



## bagochina

well in all fairness her head was cut-off


----------



## trees_please

this is me part way through no shave november last year



just kidding its a cat


----------



## panic in paradise

*^... how do you see from out of that?!?*



bagochina said:


>


*
lolol*





Busty St Clare said:


> Only fags look at the shoes. They could wear tissue boxes on their feet as long as they have great pins



... but, _if you can choose the right shoes_ you might be left with something good.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

You can see out, but they can't see in! It's for them kinky folks. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Fully equipt with a genital zipper!


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

trees_please said:


> this is me part way through no shave november last year
> 
> 
> 
> just kidding its a cat



So pink...
   so moist...


----------



## panic in paradise

... that pussies got teeth!


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

panic in paradise said:


> ... that pussies got teeth!



Finally, I've found someone to identify with.


----------



## Pharcyde

panic in paradise said:


> ^lolol
> 
> 
> 
> oh pharcy, those who can realize their independence, as they are, _uniquely_, are dear to me. drop your weapon and turn on your Love Light.



somebody needs to protect the flock my brother


----------



## Busty St Clare

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> After watching an episode of National Geographic's Taboo, n3o's tights remind me of a zentai suit, haha
> That 'blackmilk' company needs to step it up.



They are based in subtropical Brisbane, a curse of one thousand sweaty vagina's will descend upon us during the Summer.


----------



## pk.

lol


----------



## Busty St Clare

PK we are due for a catch up brother


----------



## pk.

Busty St Clare said:


> PK we are due for a catch up brother



Indeed! 

must get job first (currently hobo)


----------



## Sepher

n3ophy7e said:


> You realise you're wearing clothes in this pic.....right??
> gtfo and come back naked kthxbai!



Yeah DWE, get yer cock out. N3o's orders! 



B1tO'RoughJack said:


> ^ what a load of tosh - 18 year olds are safe for anyone. Yum
> 
> PAGEY! *speaks softly* _"Je t'aime..." _haha



Hahaha, fair enough, seems permission granted.

*pervs away*


----------



## Sepher

> <insert comments about just woke, shoulda gotten chubby first, kinda cold still, etc etc here>



Haha, you are not fucking cold in that pic. Stop trying to make out it's normally bigger you big bragger you.  Good hip curves BTW. That should have Slushy along directly. Nice work.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

n3ophy7e said:


>



Call me tra-fucking-ditional, but the floral print (minus the robototic iceskates) is my favorite.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Busty St Clare said:


> They are based in subtropical Brisbane, a curse of one thousand sweaty vagina's will descend upon us during the Summer.



Bahahahahahaha! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They should come with lil complimentary vag shavers.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i thought you were pen15?  but if not, well.....i'm at an absurd level of desperation right now LOL
/OH and on that note, there's a pretty solid chance my unwanted celibate streak may end this weekend!  Old friend is supposed to be visiting my town.  Have never actually had sex with her but we're the types of friends that, basically, i've got zero doubt about just straight up asking her LOL.  She's a model (or was).  SCORE!


----------



## Noodle

I'm totally bisexual boi.

:D


----------



## ArCi

cheerio said:


> damn son....  can we meet on the DL?  *I'd love to tune your bicycle.*



I cringed.

lol


----------



## Sepher

Me too Arci. I'd love to suck your cock and take an enormous load would have been so much more direct. Always the way forward when you're trying to turn straights slightly bi with the promise of an unreciprocated BJ.


----------



## Noodle

ummmmm... he would be blowing me

because that is how I roll

/in before one of The Lounge mods moves this comment to the off topic thread

you all know I can reverse my own warnings and/or infractions




:D


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol you're too late.  my brief bi-curious adventure was beginning of the year, no more interest in that ;P


----------



## Noodle

that's coo

I have already had someone as magnificent as you.  

/notch


----------



## Sepher

Hahahahaha!  Like it!

Anyways,l I think we're safe Cheerio. I had me cock out back there meself, I'm allowed an indulge. In truth though I reckon even COTBs bored with cleaning up and mod sticking. Not been infracted for being overly conversational in a photo thread  for nigh on 9 months now, current infraction still to expire. 8) LOOOL Reckon COTB wants to be loved and admired more for her pom-poms than her big stick, the pert and perky little darlings. Waves the stick around occasionally just to show she's still got it in between more nuddy shots! But yeah LGBT giving it to The Man, yeah, if the shit comes down, and all that. Cool.


----------



## Pagey

bmxxx said:


> ask, and ye shall receive.  god, i wish i knew a single gurl like you irl (err...i wish i knew a single girl irl within an hr of where i now live lol.  foreveralone...)



Don't think I've ever been told that by someone as hot as you, I'm very flattered 
I just wish there were some guys at uni that were sometimes interested in being more than just fuck buddies?! I join you on the forever alone bit. Blah.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ahhhh pagey, if i'm ever in london....


----------



## Pagey

bmxxx said:


> ahhhh pagey, when i'm in london....



Better :D


----------



## Noodle

realism is soo underated


----------



## poopie

cheerio said:


> hey.  leave lou alone



Oh. Mad love for the lou. We go deep. Way deep.

Deeper-than-a-puddle deep.


----------



## Max Power

poopie pls stop. you're drunk.


----------



## kaywholed

Max Power said:


> poopie pls stop. you're drunk.



never stop a drunk girl, you don't know what crazy (awesome?) shit she will do (that she will deny tomorrow)


----------



## poopie

New Reidel bordeaux glasses

I needed to buy something speshul with to fill them. 

Success.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

kaywholed said:


> never stop a drunk girl, you don't know what crazy (awesome?) shit she will do (that she will deny tomorrow)



I can't ever take you seriously,since your a virgin. But YOlo


----------



## Jabberwocky

Jktm said:


> lol...whoever is saving these pics is creepy as fuck...
> 
> be careful what you post:
> 
> http://tinyurl.com/d268wxg
> 
> just sayin......



so, you just gave me the knowledge that i can google by username ("bluelight nudie username", for instance) to find pics i've never seen.  things will never be the same.
you've changed the game, sir, that's what you did 
/so many usernames to check ;PPP



poopie said:


> what's the face like?


my mom thinks i'm cute.


----------



## gloeek

kaywholed said:


> prolly.  I don't consort with dirty bucket smoking girls.



if it helps I put listerine in my bucket.


----------



## kaywholed

gloeek said:


> if it helps I put listerine in my bucket.



yuk.

if you empty the water after every session is stays much cleaner.

if its dirty, kosher salt and rubbing alcohol will do a much better job than listerine.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I don't understand if I google my. And and pictures show up what does that mean


----------



## Jabberwocky

if you google image search terms like "bluelight", "bluelight nudie", "bluelight nudie <insert a username>", you get pics (depending if the pics were "search engine indexable" setting on wherever they're hosted, i think that's why some show some don't.  worthwhile googlin tho ;P )


----------



## slushy muddy water

kaywholed said:


> vase



yes.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

This threads awesome, sexy ladies all up in here.  I'm way to shy and modest...  Well we'll see lol I'm still a noob here ya never know


----------



## ArCi

The King of Crystal.


----------



## DexterMeth

Post a picture of yourself dumbass.  That's just some tennis dude that needs a haircut 20 years ago.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sorry to inform you dex we are aliens to this planet


----------



## DexterMeth

That was far from informative.  That's more akin to saying that people from Europe killed a bunch of injuns and say America fuck ya.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

xstayfadedx said:


> Are you WAAO's brother?


2nd cousin actually


----------



## Busty St Clare

DexterMeth said:


> Post a picture of yourself dumbass.  That's just some tennis dude that needs a haircut 20 years ago.



It was actually a really bad wig....http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/cel...e-Agassi-admits-long-hairstyle-was-a-wig.html


----------



## pharmakos

^^ from the article



> The tennis ace said he was so destracted by thoughts of the hairpiece falling off and causing him huge embarrassment during his first Grand Slam final that he lost the match.



what a douche lol


----------



## L2R

you licked her what?


----------



## panic in paradise

her Pagliacci.
*
Si può? Si può? Signore! Signori!
 Un nido di memorie.*


----------



## ArCi

Sounds like something a high school girl would get tattooed on her back ^


----------



## pharmakos

ArCi said:


> Sounds like something a high school girl would get tattooed on her back ^



or like a line from one of the sweetest 80s metallica songs dipshit


----------



## ArCi

thenightwatch said:


> or like a line from one of the sweetest 80s metallica songs dipshit









*NSFW*:


----------



## ArCi

*1.)* _How_
*2.)* _Does_
*3.)* _It_
*4.)* _Feel_
*5.)* _To_
*6.)* _Be_
*7.)* _Autistic?_


----------



## ArCi

Fucking awesome.  Funny coming from the guy who plays 14 hour marathons of "Everquest". Whatever the fuck that is... I'm assuming it deals with dragons and wizards made out of pixels though. lol


----------



## pharmakos

what are you, 18?

i partied from the time i was 18 til the time i was 24.

go out and live a little.  i had my share for the time being.


----------



## ArCi

lol... Yeah I bet you partied real hard with all your white trash friends. I think you and I have a way different defintion of "party". 
Tnw.. I go out every night on the weekends. Have been since I was like 16. 

Get with the times


----------



## pharmakos

where did you get that i had white trash friends?

naw dude, i partied at central michigan university, playboy called it one of the top 10 party schools in the US.

oh well arguing with you makes my head hurt.  love your life arci.


----------



## ArCi

I know Michigan people. Just by looking at you, I can tell what type you are..lol

So did you graduate from CMU? That is a pretty prestigious university.


----------



## soundsystem00

I know


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

_Righhhht_


----------



## MikeOekiM

jk u look like you'd be cool if you didnt have such shitty parents.


----------



## Thanatos

Lol where do my parents come into the equation?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

after multiplying


----------



## MikeOekiM

i just know this type of stuff


----------



## Thanatos

I figured. I cannot help having an ugly mother :/
Well good thing I look nothing like my progenitors.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Are divorce hookups a thing?



According to my calculations,they are a huge part of divorces.


----------



## MikeOekiM

entheo said:


> I figured. I cannot help having an ugly mother :/
> Well good thing I look nothing like my progenitors.



i was saying that your parents didnt raise you well not that your parents are ugly and you got your looks from them.


----------



## Thanatos

Ah okay I see. No disagreements there, mike you are damn near magical. Will you be my personal lounge soothsayer?


----------



## MikeOekiM

dude, im just a regular guy who likes pretending to be a girl on dating websites.


----------



## Thanatos

Even better


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I still do?


----------



## DexterMeth

^Ah shit.. FUCK YA DAN. hhah.  totally read my mind.  I didn't even read your dance dance dance shit.  Fucking perfect shit mang.
Joy Division - Transmission

I'm even epileptic from so many fucked up drug overdoses, and now forever as one, drugs or not. I like how ocean has joydivision t-shirts that it shows, if she or any of you know this... those are not sound waves... those are images from what you get after hooking up an "epie's" brain to multiple "seizure machines".


----------



## We are all ONE

*I really want to fuck Lysis*

I just need another 4 hours together


----------



## ArCi

BONUS Question: 

Would you fly down to St. Petersburg to stick it in her pooper right now?

y[] n[]


----------



## xstayfadedx

FUUCK YOU WHITE BOY SHES MINE!!!!  AND SHE SENT ME NUDES AWHILE AGO....

Lysis ignore this fool.  You know I'll treat you better.

Lmao


----------



## DexterMeth

Nah brah.  Go surf on some heroin. 

I'm good with my 50cent hat and shades.  They block out people and shit I care less to see.  Mostly the CIA.  

PS.. go fuck yourself brah.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Looks like a hit a sensitive spot.

My bad dawg. Keep your chin up brah,also your style. Tool bag lookin like cracker. You look like someone who spends there day posting on a online forum. In the 2nd pic


----------



## We are all ONE

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lose the shaded and hat,they really make you look really lame man. And watch the fuxking movie .


Spicy


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your just.....just.....just...I don't know bout you waao I just get a pedophile vibe from you


----------



## xstayfadedx

We are all ONE said:


> Spicy



Hey bromario your brother is in this thread... go find him.


----------



## DexterMeth

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Looks like a hit a sensitive spot.
> 
> My bad dawg. Keep your chin up brah,also your style. Tool bag lookin like cracker. You look like someone who spends there day posting on a online forum. In the 2nd pic


I don't have a sensitive spot for lurchers I give a half fuck on.  I think I already explained myself quite fine. You were just trying to gay eye for the strait guy form me into some faggotry fashion cock fest.


----------



## We are all ONE

Lol mod spicy
I said Spicy


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

One day you will care what you look like. Hopefully soon.


----------



## DexterMeth

Nah, I'm good.  Thanks for the kind words words jail bait.


----------



## xstayfadedx

You both should meet up and fight this out.  Then drinks can put it on his youtube page.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'd fuck the shit out of him


----------



## Busty St Clare

Email everyone at her work and tell them she has genital warts. That should fuck her.


----------



## Thanatos

It take her to plow town. Maybe she will let me drive her whip.


----------



## We are all ONE

Actually - after our last make out session my asshole turned into a cauliflower
U could be onto sumthn


----------



## Thanatos

Pink hair is a sign of being a freak in the sheets. I know it's hot in south Florida but I'm sure we could raise that mercury.

Race to the prize, WaaO?


----------



## Lysis

Looks like WAAO has come to courtin' me. Maybe I can fuck the gay out of him. Possible?


----------



## We are all ONE

I would not even hint 
Im so down
I think i luv u
Tonight


----------



## shimazu

I got a 2900 Arena Rating eat shit and die WAAO its very obvious what kind of man Lysis needs in her life you probably dont even got T13 yet


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis said:


> Looks like WAAO has come to courtin' me. Maybe I can fuck the gay out of him. Possible?


You only like him cause his initiaks are close to world of warcraft.
Have fun you whore 

Okay... that was harsh.  Pm me?


----------



## We are all ONE

I watched like 3 minutes of TI's reality show bitch


----------



## DexterMeth

Lysis said:


> Looks like WAAO has come to courtin' me. Maybe I can fuck the gay out of him. Possible?


He's bi imo, or just shifts in and out.  Who the fuck would not be down with you lysis. Come the fuck on now.  I wish you both some good times.  I'm jelly for sure.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis,
I wrote you a poem.
Made you a thread.
Did so much?
If I pay for a year worth of online play then..... 

You droppin it like its hot in my bedroom.


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Looks like a hit a sensitive spot.



i didn't get that from his post at all.....


----------



## kaywholed

can I add my name to the list?


----------



## bagochina

id let her suck my dick but probably not want to fuck her.


----------



## kaywholed

bagochina said:


> id let her suck my dick but probably not want to fuck her.



it is wise to be cautious and fear the pussy troll.


----------



## xstayfadedx

bagochina said:


> id let her suck my dick but probably not want to fuck her.



Your loss


----------



## Max Power

better double wrap your shit, bro.


----------



## bagochina

> it is wise to be cautious and fear the pussy troll.



lol, i was more fearful of her belly.


----------



## Thanatos

Realifedickparty.com


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis post updated pics....

Of your vagina.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You don't get a lot out of life anyways .carryon shall we


----------



## ArCi

lol this is good


----------



## pharmakos

lysis waao is just trolling you, i hope you realize


----------



## Mr.Hankey

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Mr Hankey where have you been hiding?


In your sickest nightmares. See you there next time!


----------



## Lysis

^ Well maybe, but I'm pretty sure he'd fuck me. If he wants gerbils up his ass like ChickenScratch, I might have to pass.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

why can't you fuck me?


----------



## We are all ONE

^mexicans r a dime adozen in FL, no chance



Lysis said:


> ^ Well maybe, but I'm pretty sure he'd fuck me. If he wants gerbils up his ass like ChickenScratch, I might have to pass.



Correct
Pull please!

I vote yes


----------



## ChickenScratch

i've never had a gerbil up my ass.  not saying i wouldn't do it.  i've just never ran into the opportunity.  i've had lots of other shit crammed up my ass though.

i'd let waao fuck my butt with his leg.


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## DexterMeth

xstayfadedx said:


> You both should meet up and fight this out.  Then drinks can put it on his youtube page.



He'd be like "bro", why did you stab me with a concealed knife? Wtf brah?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Cmonn brah let's go surf ya?! Settle our differences in da water ya.,shoots brah


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet waao's pretty well hung. he's tall and has big bone structure.


----------



## Pharcyde

heroin chic but doesnt even use opiates


----------



## Jabberwocky

meh, it's just an aesthetic, i imagine ice helps heroin chic more than dope anyways lol


----------



## lonewolf13

thats the gheyest thing i have ever heard.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ladies eat if up . It's a beautiful thing.


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

He's also older than dirt. Lysis don't need a Viagra poppin old man, she's practically cougar status anyway


----------



## lonewolf13

im older than wAAo and me and lysis messed around back in the day. she likes MEN, not boys


----------



## ChickenScratch

WAAO's cock is rock hard 100% of the time.


----------



## ChickenScratch

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ladies eat if up . It's a beautiful thing.



bro, you're basically a leper.   you'll never get laid again.


----------



## We are all ONE

I go to the doctors every 4 hours


----------



## lonewolf13

i see alice every day too.


----------



## DexterMeth

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Cmonn brah let's go surf ya?! Settle our differences in da water ya.,shoots brah



I used to surf alot.  Mostly, Der Mar, rarely la jolla, windinsea, solana.  I like Del Mar the most.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

What they don't know,don't hurt em


----------



## bagochina

skate or die.


----------



## DexterMeth

bagochina said:


> skate or die.



Love the game, and I used to skate.  Even bladed, but BMX was best.


----------



## soundsystem00

stop cock blocking dex, shes mine!


----------



## iheartthisthread

i just want to quit my job and sleep on her couch. I'd even supply wine.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis WAAO's two inch (hard) penis is not going to please you.
Come play with a real player.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i would only fuck lysis if she had a hot pink gigantabush.


----------



## Lysis

Bring back 70's bush!


----------



## Disraeli_Beers

lonewolf13 said:


> im older than wAAo and me and lysis messed around back in the day. she likes MEN, not boys



Come on now, the men and boys line is solely used by older guys when they talk about fucking older women or 18 year olds with daddy issues.

but I bet it was good...


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis said:


> Bring back 70's bush!


----------



## bagochina

> Bring back 70's bush!



what about quaaludes, super coke, and disco down beats.  when is the party?  im cummin!


----------



## We are all ONE

Id give my left one for a ball of super coke
.. ... Then munch lysis box til my uvula swelled into a back of my tongue hacky sack

Oh memories


----------



## Sepher

lonewolf13 said:


> thats the gheyest thing i have ever heard.



Pfffffffffft. Even gayer than what you thought it said, and then some. Hi fives dude!


----------



## Bill




----------



## We are all ONE

^ whilst I do represent the lizard if called for 
my technique is much like the sax
not sure I should reveal more 
as I am the 1% when it comes to lover

my dick is fully erect just thinking about it
god I fuck good


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DexterMeth said:


> I used to surf alot.  Mostly, Der Mar, rarely la jolla, windinsea, solana.  I like Del Mar the most.


Tight unused to live in Carlsbad so I know all about del mar


----------



## Bill

My asshole is yearning for you to reveal more about the sax technique


----------



## We are all ONE

Its all about the deep mutual grind Wily
But that is the easy part
How long are your nipples?


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'm mad this thread stayed open unlike my Lysis thread.  Mods are racist.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ladies eat if up . It's a beautiful thing.


what _ladies_ are looking at you from behind?
If you are into strap ons....I am your lady.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Roger&Me said:


> ^Every thread you post in becomes the shittiest and most uninteresting thread ever, because you say nothing funny or interesting as you are not a funny or interesting person.









*NSFW*: 



just kidding.


----------



## Roger&Me

i deleted that because i decided to be nice


----------



## pharmakos

LOLOLOL stayfaded posted an obama jpeg gets me every time LOLOLOL


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You know going to the beach, normal things like that. Where girls are walking around and glance at my back.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh that makes sense


----------



## aesoprock

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> If you are into strap ons....I am your lady.


----------



## DexterMeth

^stop torturing me Mrs. awesome sauce.



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Tight unused to live in Carlsbad so I know all about del mar



Man, my highschool love lived in Carlsbad, and I lived with her a bit... Off "hope and home" (nice names for where and when I was living in heaven, ammirite?).. just a bit ways off the main drag "Montgomery?" 

I forgot.  The waves there tended to suck.  I'm stuck on Del Mar, because I am fixated on the old days of El Nino, 10 foot plus waves. bit fick El Nino... the right spots in Del Mar are so consistantly fucking perfect. Barrels and all, and no small pussy foot long board waves, standing up and saying "Hi, I'm a surfer faggot!"  If i get back into surfing, I'm hitting up Pacific Beach, and I will risk getting arrested just to do the most epic shit ever.... cut back and forth under the piers there. :D

PS - yes I've been to Mavericks (Moonlight Bay).  I have family that life right near it.  I'm just not that good at surfing.  Far from it.  I bet I could work up to that level if I had someone jetski me in.


----------



## Sepher

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> If you are into strap ons....I am your lady.



Pfffffft! PI, where've you been all my life? IF DWE's not up for it, well . . . . .  Nice and direct there too. No beating about the bush. Like it!


----------



## kingtweaker92

CUsers\Leon\Desktop\Eric's pictures ' shit\profikle.jpg


----------



## slushy muddy water

^lolderp


----------



## DexterMeth

so is "lolderp" the equiv to "haha!.. fucking shit aint a thing slash fuck that and this, like this and that nigga"?

A simple yes or no would be sufficient. 

You could also say something mean to me... challenging my grasp on what you believe to be is reality.. well your friends and all the people you know included.. half of them just looking for angles.


----------



## slushy muddy water

wat angles where?!


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh right, they are all ego-less love you for being what and stuff.  I think Jesus should have lived longer.


----------



## slushy muddy water

jesus loved sugar


----------



## The_Rogue

and bitches


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DexterMeth said:


> ^stop torturing me Mrs. awesome sauce.
> 
> 
> 
> Man, my highschool love lived in Carlsbad, and I lived with her a bit... Off "hope and home" (nice names for where and when I was living in heaven, ammirite?).. just a bit ways off the main drag "Montgomery?"
> 
> I forgot.  The waves there tended to suck.  I'm stuck on Del Mar, because I am fixated on the old days of El Nino, 10 foot plus waves. bit fick El Nino... the right spots in Del Mar are so consistantly fucking perfect. Barrels and all, and no small pussy foot long board waves, standing up and saying "Hi, I'm a surfer faggot!"  If i get back into surfing, I'm hitting up Pacific Beach, and I will risk getting arrested just to do the most epic shit ever.... cut back and forth under the piers there. :D
> 
> PS - yes I've been to Mavericks (Moonlight Bay).  I have family that life right near it.  I'm just not that good at surfing.  Far from it.  I bet I could work up to that level if I had someone jetski me in.



Ahhhh how I miss north county sd


----------



## ArCi

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Yes.  Get your footie pj's on.  Let me get the vape going and I will tell you a story.



Fuck yeah


----------



## jones-in_J

I think its a good saying


----------



## adam west

n3ophy7e said:


> Holy fucking shit!! Altern8, as in, _THE_ Altern8???
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkczzkGrYDQ
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2_bL0hFyslg
> 
> chrissie, you fuckin rock my socks girl
> 
> You've totally set me off on an oldskool UK techno rampage at midnight on a school night. Curse youuuuu %)



haha innit. mark and chris are proper sound, aint seen them perform for time


----------



## bagochina

might go see a band at rosas lounge.




ill think of you stayfaded.


----------



## Lost Ego

I'm up for some sloppy 12ths. Come to papa xD


----------



## tentram

i want her hands, well, thumbs in particular.

i'd go all "into the wild" across the globe.  you should consider it, amanda.  you've got the foundations for a successful trip.  fo' sure.

when do we get to see a Mel22 in her natural habitat?  you can pm me if you don't want the public to see your sexiness.


----------



## Mel22

soon. hold your breath.


----------



## tentram

1 mississippi 2 mississippi 3 mississippi 4 mississippi,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,

i'm a smoker, you're asking a lot of me, or you're trying to kill me, bitch!

(i know what you're doing here)

alasdair


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Mel22 said:


> this calls for a scalping!!
> 
> i want to remove your hair and put it on my head and wear it. it's nice, i want it.



You can wear and then I can wear all the wigs that I want. 
Do I feel like have a short black bob? Or perhaps hot pink, Lysis style.



tentram said:


> i want her hands, well, thumbs in particular.
> 
> i'd go all "into the wild" across the globe.  you should consider it, amanda.  you've got the foundations for a successful trip.  fo' sure.
> 
> when do we get to see a Mel22 in her natural habitat?  you can pm me if you don't want the public to see your sexiness.



They are pretty dandy thumbs, they even extend beyond 90 degrees so you can do all the hitch hiking you want. 
Mel's pretty hot if I do recall correctly, the perks of being able to see deleted posts. She should againngrace us with her face though.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

cum on lysis you want this puerto rican cock mami chula


----------



## Lucy Noeno

*that bitch from the hunger games aka Jenifer Lawrence*

I tap that shit so fast 360 mami chula snow bunny 

appreciate


----------



## Lysis

I tend to go for the latinos, because they are more romantic than the white dudes. WAAO has a compelling argument though -- NDTITL and he wants to see my boobs. What more could a girl want?


----------



## Effuzion

I think there should be 2 separate threads for guys and girls. Nothing sucks more than seeing awesome tits, then scrolling down slightly and seeing a massive dick.


----------



## deaf eye

Effuzion said:


> I think there should be 2 separate threads for guys and girls. Nothing sucks more than seeing awesome tits, then scrolling down slightly and seeing a massive dick.





sounds like you got a problem with dicks


----------



## Pagey

Effuzion said:


> I think there should be 2 separate threads for guys and girls. Nothing sucks more than seeing awesome tits, then scrolling down slightly and seeing a massive dick.



I think you need to grow up. It isn't that big a deal.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Effuzion said:


> I think there should be 2 separate threads for guys and girls. Nothing sucks more than seeing awesome tits, then scrolling down slightly and seeing a massive dick.



The sage confronts difficulties constantly, and therefore never has any.


----------



## Effuzion

Pagey said:


> I think you need to grow up. It isn't that big a deal.



Easy for you to say, you're a (hot) woman. There is nothing appealing about a dick unless you're programmed to be turned on by one. And when it comes right after a hot blond showing off her delicious boobs it's like the ultimate letdown.


----------



## Jabberwocky

boo fucking hoo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Effuzion said:


> Easy for you to say, you're a (hot) woman. There is nothing appealing about a dick unless you're programmed to be turned on by one. And when it comes right after a hot blond showing off her delicious boobs it's like the ultimate letdown.



how old are you? 15?


----------



## Pagey

Effuzion said:


> Easy for you to say, you're a (hot) woman. There is nothing appealing about a dick unless you're programmed to be turned on by one. And when it comes right after a hot blond showing off her delicious boobs it's like the ultimate letdown.



You don't see anyone else complaining. Also I don't see how you 'having to see' men naked is different from me seeing women naked in this thread. If you don't like it, scroll down quickly.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Sounds like someone needs the lounge to PM him some quality boobs....


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

pagey said:


> if you don't like it, rub one out quickly.



qed


----------



## Effuzion

Pagey said:


> You don't see anyone else complaining. Also I don't see how you 'having to see' men naked is different from me seeing women naked in this thread. If you don't like it, scroll down quickly.



Women are beautiful, even to other women. They were made that way--curvy, perky, intriguing--specifically to attract others. Dicks are not beautiful. They look the way they do because it makes them good at their job: pumping you ladies full of cum.

And I don't mean to come off like I'm complaining. It was more of a suggestion.


----------



## tentram

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Mel's pretty hot if I do recall correctly, the perks of being able to see deleted posts. She should againngrace us with her face though.



abuse those powers and hook a brother up, sis!  mel gave the ok, i swear 



> They are pretty dandy thumbs, they even extend beyond 90 degrees so you can do all the hitch hiking you want.



exactly why i want them, i've seen them in action and am jelly as i've got short fat stubby fingers.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

but please I am more romantic and will treat you white dudes are all abusive and faggoty I'll treat you like my wife when I fuck you


----------



## pharmakos

Lucy Noeno said:


> I'll treat you like my wife when I fuck you



you're gonna fuck her for 2 minutes then cum way before she does, roll over, and ask her to bring you a beer but then fall asleep by the time she gets back from the kitchen?


----------



## Tude

thenightwatch said:


> you're gonna fuck her for 2 minutes then cum way before she does, roll over, and ask her to bring you a beer but then fall asleep by the time she gets back from the kitchen?




lolololol


----------



## mal3volent

no one that cared was around lol


----------



## mal3volent

> Some places in the UK you can't move for the forest of cocks when the sun comes out.



where are these magical forests of cocks you speak of? you europeans know how to live


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^^ lol! 
well she was prolly the one who took the pic...


----------



## Pissangel

MikeRWK said:


> I love your eyes too


♥



lonewolf13 said:


> I want Pissangel to piss all over my cock.



I currently don't have to piss. Can you take a *rain*check?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

More pics, or your not real. Post a pic eating a banana and I'll believe you .


----------



## ArCi

Lol what a brilliant idea ^

Message approved.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Pissangel said:


> Would it even be possible to 'wreck' anything with a vienna sausage?



That was the joke.


----------



## Noodle

He is a connoisseur  ladies,






gentlemen,  







and WaaO.


----------



## pharmakos

kaywholed said:


> u look kinda fat.  please go on a diet and work out for a few months, before you post noodz.
> 
> thnx



this is exactly what i was told when i started posting nudes.  don't listen.


----------



## Noodle

Please don't.  Because, it is not all about thenightwatch--AGAIN.


----------



## Noodle

**reported for sexism**


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I thought that was my job? Isn't it all about ME?

Welcome pissangel


----------



## Busty St Clare

Pissangel said:


> Would it even be possible to 'wreck' anything with a vienna sausage?



I've spent my whole life proving people wrong.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I still demand a photo with you and a bananna.


----------



## kaywholed

thenightwatch said:


> this is exactly what i was told when i started posting nudes.  don't listen.



pretty sure people posted:

"oh god my eyes"
"kill it with fire"
"where is my gun?  oh god shoot me in the head now"


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Kaywholed your still a virgin. So just stop your only making it worse


----------



## Thanatos

I can't post nudes of my glorious divine trouser snake bc my brother is on BL. That would be too weird.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sooo, We both live in la. Let's fuck.  Pm me girl. 

Shhhhh I got what you need


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Sooo, We both live in la. Let's fuck.  Pm me girl.
> 
> Shhhhh I got what you need



deja vu

didn't you guys already have this conversation?

like a few pages ago?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No I asked if she lived in la. Then she got hard and said durr . Then I said oh then why the jacket


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ever hear of trolling? Dont take the internet to heart my dear.

I still love you though. Gots love for me la people.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

^ Part of his game


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Don't hate the game baby hate the player.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

6/10 pointy elbows. Still would bang.


----------



## shimazu

arci you seriously post the gayest gifs


----------



## ArCi

lol fuck you shim. You came in here just to tell me that?


----------



## shimazu

well a bunch of people had the oppurtunity and didnt do it so I felt the need to get that out there


----------



## ArCi

Hahaha alright I'll give you that. You tell me this almost every week.

Its still funny though lol


----------



## Owl Eyed

shimazu said:


> arci you seriously post the gayest gifs



he can't fuck with my jpg/gif game.


----------



## ArCi

Owl plz. You know I could outdo you any time I feel like it.

Oh and btw Owl.. Can you please go into TC and unban me? Those fools didn't even give me time to sign in, I was banned in like 2 seconds. lol


----------



## Marijuanster

entheo said:


> I can't post nudes of my glorious divine trouser snake bc my brother is on BL. That would be too weird.



Please don't.


----------



## ArCi

lol ^


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Release the perverts


----------



## Thanatos

Marijuanster said:


> Please don't.



Only for you buddy. You know I never would. The Mormon chef reads this shit too.


----------



## pharmakos

entheo why don't you post a pic with you and the girl that supposedly gives you a BJ AND a doggy style shag every morning?

blur out her face if you don't want people to see it.


----------



## euphoria

Keaton said:


> Hell yea!
> 
> 
> A penis.



thats what i was hoping. a++


----------



## kaywholed

thenightwatch said:


> that chick is smokin' you gaywad


barf, look at the dude shes with.  she prolly has at least one penis.


----------



## kaywholed

thenightwatch said:


> i like women with 3 cocks and 5 balls.  I see how much I can fit in my mouth at once, because I am super gay like that.
> 
> so hawt.



ok.


----------



## pharmakos

kaywholed said:
			
		

> by the time i finally have sex i'll be so old that only wrinkly chicks will want me



truth


----------



## Thanatos

thenightwatch said:


> entheo why don't you post a pic with you and the girl that supposedly gives you a BJ AND a doggy style shag every morning?
> 
> blur out her face if you don't want people to see it.



Bc we don't take pics together. We aren't in a relationship and I have other girls. I get around my man


----------



## Pharcyde

kaywholed said:


> who is the fat chick?



forgot horrible unoriginal costume


----------



## DoctorShop

kaywholed said:


> who is the fat chick?



Looks like a fat real doll.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i bet she has a bad personality.


----------



## Thanatos

Why doesn't thenightwatch believe I get free ass? Isn't that what I'm supposed to do as a 20-something (maybe attractive) male? I'm perplexed why it's a question.


----------



## MikeOekiM

thenightwatch said:


> entheo why don't you post a pic with you and the girl that supposedly gives you a BJ AND a doggy style shag every morning?
> 
> blur out her face if you don't want people to see it.


----------



## Thanatos

I'm so glad I have no female relatives that I'm close to lol

If I do take a pic you'll be able to tell bc she is hawaiian-Asian. Nothing like my Cherokee-German face.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

MikeOekiM said:


> i bet she has a bad personality.


I bet you have social anxiety and say awkward things .


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Busty St Clare said:


> She is sporting a stupid tattoo on her thigh and enough of a bulge in her crutch for me to believe she may have a cock n balls.



I thought keaton was just joking at first and was like "nice one" Now I'm sorta slipping into the "maybe a tranny" category.


----------



## pharmakos

entheo said:


> Why doesn't thenightwatch believe I get free ass? Isn't that what I'm supposed to do as a 20-something (maybe attractive) male? I'm perplexed why it's a question.



because your tone on here is exactly that of a person that makes shit up *shrugs*

if you really do "get a blowjob and some doggystyle every day before work" i bet she's a fatty


----------



## Thanatos

You are jelly. It's not just one girl, you forget I'm at the right age to see multiple people. It's really not uncommon my man.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

more cushion for the sloppy fathead's pushin' imo.


----------



## pharmakos

entheo said:


> You are jelly. It's not just one girl, you forget I'm at the right age to see multiple people. It's really not uncommon my man.



i guess i'm just used to every time i start dating a girl she tries to get me on lockdown =p


----------



## euphoria

entheo said:


> Everything is kosher besides that skirt. Too much mystery to be safe.



you scared bro? cant handle it?


----------



## MikeOekiM

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I bet you have social anxiety and say awkward things .



no personal attacks pls


----------



## soundsystem00

I got a good laugh out of the last two pages, thank you.


----------



## bagochina

tits!


----------



## Owl Eyed

I stand corrected.


----------



## kaywholed

bagochina said:


> tits!



y do women ruin good things?


----------



## Owl Eyed

Because estrogen is damaging to the frontal lobe.


----------



## pharmakos

i've never played with fake boobs before

i wonder what they're like


----------



## iheartthisthread

not a damn thing wrong with fakes... Trust me. I play with them. It's ALLL good.


----------



## kaywholed

Owl Eyed said:


> Because estrogen is damaging to the frontal lobe.



i think penis envy ruins things


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

My ex got implants halfway through our relationship. It was amazing


----------



## Pharcyde

thenightwatch said:


> i've never played with fake boobs before
> 
> i wonder what they're like



like normal but firm


----------



## ChickenScratch

Busty St Clare said:


> Summer in the tropics is kind of like the off season for deviants.



does COTB let you eat her asshole out?


----------



## Busty St Clare

Begs for it but I refuse.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Busty St Clare said:


> Begs for it but I refuse.


i would 100% eat her asshole out.


----------



## ArCi

lol awesome ^


----------



## Busty St Clare

ChickenScratch said:


> i would 100% eat her asshole out.


I get covered every day in other peoples spit and blood, I don't need to add fecal matter to the equation


----------



## poopie

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I thought it was Fengtau and no y'all don't look the same to me



That fact that you are from Canadia and I'm from NY and we both say "y'all" makes me happy. No one else in my family that came down here says it. And I can't think of any of my friends who were born in FL who say it. 

Soon, Tab. Soon.


----------



## Effuzion

Hard wood floors are the epitome of classy.


----------



## kaywholed

poopie said:


> Because, who wants to give up hard wood floors, amirite?



my preference is radiant heated concrete.  altho hard wood is number 2.


----------



## xstayfadedx

euphoria said:


> waaaaat, thats not him?



If it is him I think he seduces bl bitches with his money.  He then gives them the D in exchange.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Ok.


----------



## ArCi

lol Owl got hard.


----------



## jones-in_J

Editt- that was mean hope you know i didnt mean it. For real id hit it, just sayin


----------



## Mel22

stfu jones. you gingers should just be grateful that normal people allow you any food at all.


----------



## jones-in_J

Mel22 said:


> stfu jones. you gingers should just be grateful that normal people allow you any food at all.



Not a ginger but good try


----------



## Mel22

oh yeah, you're "strawberry blonde"

call it what you like pal, but you still deserve to suffer severely and die from hunger.


----------



## guineaPig

I forgot how awesome it is to see deleted posts in this thread.


----------



## bagochina

mels deleting those small breasts again?


----------



## jones-in_J

Mel22 said:


> oh yeah, you're "strawberry blonde"
> 
> call it what you like pal, but you still deserve to suffer severely and die from hunger.



Im pretty skinny. I could possibly pass for a starvation victim already from how skinny having crohns makes me

And thats right. So remember its strawberry blonde ball hairs your pickin out pf your teeth laterr, not ginger


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

is there such a thing a negrosexual anyway ?


----------



## gman2008

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> is there such a thing a negrosexual anyway ?



1. 	Negrosexual 	61 up, 14 down

A white person who is sexually attracted to or amorously involved with a so-called Negro; usage circa 1960s.

Etymology: The word was current in the early to mid-1960s, before the black power movement replaced the word "Negro" with "Afro-American" and "Black" in polite conversation. The word is featured in the title of Guy D. St. Lazare's 1966 pulp novel "The Young Negrosexuals".
"They came to love negroes."

"What were they called?"

"They were called: THE YOUNG NEGROSEXUALS"


----------



## DamagedLemon

^ I approve of this guy. He's a knower of things.


----------



## gman2008

DamagedLemon said:


> ^ I approve of this guy. He's a knower of things.



thats right son bow down 

Na google copy and paste is a powerful tool


----------



## ArCi

Chicks with dicks.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

ArCi said:


> Chicks with dicks.



AKA The ArCi Special.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol


----------



## ArCi

EbowTheLetter said:


> AKA The ArCi Special.



lol


----------



## shimazu

neil peart is the greatest fucking drummer alive


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

^ I wonder if she'll get it.


----------



## pharmakos

yo cyde did you ever beat mother 3?


----------



## kaywholed

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> ^ I wonder if she'll get it.



doubtful.  women are generally oblivious.

a more effective saying would be, "bitch, my dick your mouth... dats fuckin' hawt yo."

then she would clearly comprehend.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

kaywholed said:


> doubtful.  women are generally oblivious.
> 
> a more effective saying would be, "bitch, my dick your mouth... dats fuckin' hawt yo."
> 
> then she would clearly comprehend.



I'm not oblivious. Although that would require me having a dick.


----------



## kaywholed

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> I'm not oblivious. Although that would require me having a dick.



yeah, but you are 1 in a million.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Whoohoooo!!!! Fingers crossed indeed! 
We MUST hang out, if you come here  
 

Which uni in Sydney btw?


----------



## Pagey

Of course we must!! 
Uh simply University of Sydney, do you know it? (with a name like that I'm guessing it's probably one of the main ones?)


----------



## n3ophy7e

Yep! I studied there too  (like, 10 years ago)
But it's not my current uni. 
Sydney Uni is fantastic, I hope you get accepted!!


----------



## Pagey

Ooh okay cool! And yeah so do I :D


----------



## fengtau

tentram said:


> is fengy tripping as hard as dtergent?  she's such a pwetty lady as well  lucky man!  where's you wifey in all this, eh?



My wife is in the kitchen at home as a wife should be! :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

^how much did they pay?


----------



## Psychonauticunt

bmxxx said:


> ^how much did they pay?



I can't remember, it was 2007, but I think it was around the equivalent of 1000$US. I had to get make-up and hair done for one hour, walk up and down the catwalk in three sets of clothes, pick up my money, and then enjoy a model afterparty with an open bar and mountains of ndtitl.%)


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I would wear a douche down the runway for 1000


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's called paying way to much to look like a queer


----------



## Owl Eyed

so _fashion_

so _artist!_


----------



## Psychonauticunt

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's called paying way to much to look like a queer



A thousand bucks for an hour's work followed by an open bar party with coked-up hot models is a pretty hard offer for an 18-year old to turn down.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fck ya I would do that too!! I was responding to owl calling it fashion. It's something u wouldt see kids at a marlyn Manson concert wearing


----------



## debaser

power of the skate, pharc

enfin 8)


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## lonewolf13

his amish parents r bro n sis


----------



## Owl Eyed

acualy u cant test for herpes.
a dr will only be able to properly diagnose you if youre having an outbreak~


----------



## soundsystem00

Reported for hitting on me and making me uncomfortable.


----------



## Owl Eyed

ill be the faggot that makes you cry.


----------



## ChickenScratch

SineWaveSoldier said:


> Pfft my girls clean dude.  I've been with her for a minute and we both got tested beforehand.  Not to mention I've known her for 7 years before we got together.  You got it twisted if u think I'm getting burnt.  This is my lover not some stripper i picked up last night.  Clean tasty and wet as hell.
> 
> I never eat pussy.  I'm going to marry this girl real talk



act like you've been there before, virgin.


----------



## ChickenScratch

fucking gold



> I'm sorry to be sappy here but I am so in love. I will marry this girl. Jesus. My heart aches for her.
> Her birthday is one day apart from me. We are madly in love.
> And, get this, she has pretty much never came until she met me.
> Today was the first time she has ever gotten off with a dude at the same time.
> 30 years old and never experienced a mutual
> orgasm... Poor girl lol she's mine now
> 
> Again sorry to be sappy but I've found her. The one. We love the same music, we dance well together, we can talk, be silent, hold each other, and just be... for hours and days and be 100% comfortable. I gotta let this out somewhere I'll scream it from the rooftops she completes me.



not to mention....she's fat.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## SineWaveSoldier

ChickenScratch said:


> fucking gold
> 
> 
> 
> not to mention....she's fat.



Actually she just had a child and was tested FOR EVERYTHING.  
I don't mind the baby fat.  I don't mind it at all.  She has a beautiful child and is sexy as hell.  Shit we'll fuck that baby fat off in no time.

I care not what any of you say.  Im in love and this is the girl i'll walk down the aisle with.  Hate all you want but we have better sex several times a day than half you fuckers ever will have.  I'm far from a virgin I'm 30 yrs old.  Thats my fucking woman, shes a WOMAN... something yall kids don't know shit about.  She'll be back to 110 in no time... but even if she didn't I'm not so shallow to deny true love and the happiness it brings.


----------



## ChickenScratch

that's great, man.  super pumped for you.  does her bastard child call you daddy yet?


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Owl Eyed said:


> acualy u cant test for herpes.
> a dr will only be able to properly diagnose you if youre having an outbreak~



We aren't sluts lol.  No outbreaks from either of us.

You bitches think u can ruffle my feathers for real?

This is the coolest and most wonderful girl I've ever met.  I'm gonna spend the rest of my life with the girl I love and despite what any of you internet tough guys say I'm happy as hell.


----------



## ArCi

1 question.... How long have you been dating now?


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

.





ChickenScratch said:


> that's great, man.  super pumped for you.  does her bastard child call you daddy yet?



She doesn't need to because the father lives right around the corner from us.  
Dude you cannot piss me off.  Really.

Troll away, like I said I'm in love and will marry her.  I don't even need to show u the pics from her  before the kid because I love her just the way she is either way.  Like I said I'm not shallow and she's a beautiful woman.
Judging by your pussy trolling nature ur probably 15 and wouldn't know a real woman if she had ur limp 2 inch dick in her mouth.

You aint shit pussy.


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

SineWaveSoldier said:


> .
> 
> 
> Judging by your pussy trolling nature ur probably 15 and wouldn't know a real woman if she had ur limp 2 inch dick in her mouth.




Haha. Awesome. Good for you Sinewave. Happiness isn't easy for a lot of us to get.. so when you have it, you need to hang onto it for all its worth.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

ArCi said:


> 1 question.... How long have you been dating now?



5 mos.  We've been friends since 2006.  We did things right.  I'm very cautious about relationships.  Its so comforting to do things right.  We had love before we hooked up and i have never felt so comfortable with a woman in my life.  Shes the one and like I said yall can talk all the shit u want i care not one bit.


----------



## tender lamb shank

Bit of hostility in here today, put your claws away ladies


----------



## ChickenScratch

how does she feel about you posting pictures of her hatchet wound drug board?


----------



## ArCi

^ I was thinking the same thing.



SineWaveSoldier said:


> .
> 
> She doesn't need to because the father lives right around the corner from us.
> Dude you cannot piss me off.  Really.
> 
> Troll away, like I said I'm in love and will marry her.  I don't even need to show u the pics from her  before the kid because I love her just the way she is either way.  Like I said I'm not shallow and she's a beautiful woman.
> *Judging by your pussy trolling nature ur probably 15 and wouldn't know a real woman if she had ur limp 2 inch dick in her mouth.*You aint shit pussy.



Lol..... have you seen poopie? She makes your girl look like Andy Reid's daughter.


----------



## Owl Eyed

SineWaveSoldier said:


> despite what any of you *internet tough guy*s say I'm happy as hell.





SineWaveSoldier said:


> .
> Judging by *your pussy trolling nature** ur probably 15* and wouldn't know a real woman if she had* ur limp 2 inch dick* in her mouth.
> 
> You aint *shit pussy*.



????????????????????????


----------



## lightofmeaning

ArCi said:


> Lol..... have you seen poopie? She makes your girl look like Andy Reid's daughter.



More like Andy Reid himself imo.


----------



## ChickenScratch

this is a happy thread to celebrate true love.
it's a safe place to post real feelings and real pictures.
i can't wait to post pictures of me tongue deep in owlie's assholepussy.


----------



## Owl Eyed

ChickenScratch said:


> this is a happy thread to celebrate true love.
> it's a safe place to post real feelings and real pictures.
> i can't wait to post pictures of me tongue deep in owlie's assholepussy.



i cant wait either.
we r gonna get so many 'likes'.


----------



## ArCi

euphoria said:


> aw, you're adorable



I'm looking for a babysitter.


----------



## guineaPig

Owl Eyed said:


> ill be the faggot that makes you cry.



Someone remind me to say that to someone IRL.


----------



## kaywholed

DamagedLemon said:


> We made sweet tender love


*barf*

ew gross, don't talk about shit like that.


----------



## modern buddha

This page almost made me puke... For srs.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

kaywholed said:


> *barf*
> 
> ew gross, don't talk about shit like that.



lol @ virginboy


----------



## kaywholed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol @ virginboy



thatsthejoke.jpg


----------



## bagochina

> This page almost made me puke... For srs.



for srs please stop talking...  but feel free to puke


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

kaywholed said:


> thatsthejoke.jpg



hence the lol


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## L2R

DamagedLemon said:


> We made sweet tender love, "banging" is for kids.



kids always say that


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

L2R said:


> kids always say that



Hipsters ****


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

DoctorShop said:


> Can someone photoshop him out please.


I have pics without my face in it but since yall are talking so much shit I'm not putting any more up.

So fuck off deal with it!

And Disreali no seafood coming outta that pussy.  U think my face would be anywhere near it?


----------



## DoctorShop

Oh no. Please don't go.


----------



## lonewolf13

cut the shit out


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

lonewolf13 said:


> cut the shit out



over 30,000 posts in 2 years? Damn you must have a lot of time on your hands.. hah.


----------



## RhythmSpring

Disraeli_Beers said:


> The only thing better than sushi for lunch is pussy; all the taste and none of the calories.


LOL

I can relate to this so much.


----------



## aesoprock

DoctorShop said:


> Can someone photoshop him out please.


----------



## Pagey

^spectacular work I must say


----------



## Jabberwocky

Rofl


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Haha. Classic.


----------



## Sepher

Hahahahaha! Full. Of. Win.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Lol aight aight i can dig it


----------



## Owl Eyed

What


----------



## MikeOekiM

I don't get it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

SineWaveSoldier said:


> It actually is.  Its 8 am on the dot here.  I've been having sex since we got home from the club at 2.
> 
> I feel like a million dollars, I just gave my girl a 25 minute orgasm no fucking joke.  Not saying that to pump myself up or even brag.  Cause shes seriously the one and god dammit she's gonna get treated like it :D



i am going curb stomp your fucking face.


----------



## Jabberwocky

can't watch the black/white scenes in that flick w/o goosebumps..
/his smirk when kneeling to get cuffed is the most delightful evilness possible


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

ChickenScratch said:


> i am going curb stomp your fucking face.


Seriously don't talk shit less u can back it up motherfucker.  

You ever curb stomp someone before?  Cause if not bitch I'll get the drop on you and demonstrate on your own fucking cranium how its done pussy.  

You won't get shit by me bitch u don't wake up early enough in the morning.  So when u do wake up on the morning you actually want to test me better eat some wheaties you bitch made punk motherfucker....  Trust you'll need em


----------



## Jabberwocky

notsureifserious.jpg
/IIRC, curb-stomping is only from amer.hist.X and romper stomper, not recorded reality (tho it prolly has happened)
//you guys're killing the nudie vibe 
///need moar tied-up girls or public-gloeek shots, stat


----------



## ChickenScratch

internet curb stomp threats are the best kind of internet threats, idiot.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Itg ftw!
/?


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

ChickenScratch said:


> internet curb stomp threats are the best kind of internet threats, idiot.



And shit talking is my forte' internet or real life.
I love it.  Had I actually cared or been an internet tough guy i'd be spouting some bullshit about heres my address I'll meet u here or there....

I can seriously do this all day long.  Forum shit talking is a favored past time I'm definately not losing sleep over any of this.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

But I am glad if any of you think you can get a rise out of me ON THE INTERNET lol.
For real I hope you tucked your keyboard away after my reply to that thinking my blood pressure was rising.

Walk ur baby nuts around the block and come again cause u can't faze me.


----------



## Sepher

Check the testosterone in this thread. It's awash with the stuff. I wish I was manly enough to curb stomp someone. Meh, on seconds thoughts, no I'm not really arsed either way. 



Pagey said:


> ^Please move to London? : ))
> 
> New underwear. thoughts?
> 
> *NSFW*:



My thoughts are it does great things for your cleavage Pagey, that's what I think.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Sepher said:


> I wish I was manly enough to curb stomp someone.


shit like that is the opposite of manly IMO.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i immediately google.image'd "bmx brand logo" and didn't find anything, definitely need moar coffee - sad cuz i've been drinking coffee for like 3hrs already


----------



## ArCi

Fuck, and I thought I was good at trolling... but chickenscratch you just took it to a whole new level.

SineWaveSoldier:

*NSFW*:


----------



## Thanatos

^ lol. That's a real laugh right there too arci


----------



## ChickenScratch

leave sinewave alone, he's busy giving his fat girlfriend 75,000 orgasms.


----------



## Owl Eyed

SineWaveSoldier said:


> been an internet tough guy i'd be spouting some bullshit



that's what you've been doing every time you post here though.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

SineWaveSoldier said:


> I'm definately not losing sleep over any of this.


lolwow that's quite an achievment!


----------



## Jakeperson

bmxxx said:


> the amount of captions one could put under tnw jacking it is mindboggling



Aliens.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Jabberwocky

aside from a vehicle for your consciousness, that's what the body's for, no?  little point to leaving a beautiful corpse ;]
_The human body has over 45 miles of nerves. Enjoy the ride._


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Man firstly page a whole page of shit talking and them calling her fat and us talking shit was deleted.

Secondly sorry for getting pissed off i was waiting to be sentenced on a charge while i was told id like to be surbstomped.

Thirdly man fuck easy on the fat talk, she's 5 ft and weighs maybe 115.... Last post on the topic but id appreciate if u guys didn't call her fat lol come on that seriously is the woman i love and my best friend.

I'll stay out of this thread from now on jesus h christ.  I can have shit talked on me but can't say shit back?  Yeah that will happen.

PEACE FOR REAL I DONT WANT TO FIGHT


----------



## Mr.Hankey

peace? lol fkn noobs, tits or gtfo. but not your fat so called gf's fat tits. well maybe another pussy pic will do, just leave your fkn ugly face out of it, it ruining my fappin sessions u ugly cunt



*NSFW*: 



...and welcome to the lounge!


----------



## tender lamb shank

stop responding to it if you want them to stfu, they're just doing it to wind you up cos apparently that's what counts for comedy these days. Your bitch looks fine, and like you keep saying as long as you're happy who gives a fuck =]

-count it-


----------



## tentram

SineWaveSoldier said:


> Man firstly page a whole page of shit talking and them calling her fat and us talking shit was deleted.
> 
> Secondly sorry for getting pissed off i was waiting to be sentenced on a charge while i was told id like to be surbstomped.
> 
> Thirdly man fuck easy on the fat talk, she's 5 ft and weighs maybe 115.... Last post on the topic but id appreciate if u guys didn't call her fat lol come on that seriously is the woman i love and my best friend.
> 
> I'll stay out of this thread from now on jesus h christ.  I can have shit talked on me but can't say shit back?  Yeah that will happen.
> 
> PEACE FOR REAL I DONT WANT TO FIGHT



well stfu then.  easy done.


----------



## ChickenScratch

SineWaveSoldier said:


> Man firstly page a whole page of shit talking and them calling her fat and us talking shit was deleted.
> 
> Secondly sorry for getting pissed off i was waiting to be sentenced on a charge while i was told id like to be surbstomped.
> 
> Thirdly man fuck easy on the fat talk, she's 5 ft and weighs maybe 115.... Last post on the topic but id appreciate if u guys didn't call her fat lol come on that seriously is the woman i love and my best friend.
> 
> I'll stay out of this thread from now on jesus h christ.  I can have shit talked on me but can't say shit back?  Yeah that will happen.
> 
> PEACE FOR REAL I DONT WANT TO FIGHT



you're melting your tits off.


----------



## Sepher

> Quality is shit i know i dropped my phone in a tray of paint.



You've not been having a good coupla days at all, have you sausage? There there, son. There there.


----------



## pharmakos

SineWaveSoldier said:


> I dont know what ur guys definition of fat is but if this is it then i guess im a chubby chaser.
> Excuse me if i get pissed yall call my chick fat, yeah thats real noobish...  Fags
> Quality is shit i know i dropped my phone in a tray of paint.



yeah she's hot as hell dude

the lounge is just full of trolls, and no amount of talking to them will ever inject logic into their drug damaged brains, or love into their blackened hearts.  they feed on people getting riled up.


----------



## ArCi

lol^



SineWaveSoldier said:


> I'm definately not losing sleep over any of this.



Oh you definitely didn't sleep good last night.

I feel like you're trying really hard to prove your girlfriend is hot. Shouldn't that be up to you.. why are you looking for everybody else's opinion?


----------



## Sepher

> Reason: even the staff gets in on it -- watch, this post will probably be deleted before you even get a chance to read it



Or will it?


----------



## lonewolf13

its OK i usually repost the nudies of the ladies on other forums and get paid for it 









but i don't


----------



## Sepher

Hahahahahahahaha! Funniest thing at the most apposite moment you've ever come out with! Respect!


----------



## iheartthisthread

sinewave, dude don't worry... I'd say 90 % of the guys and 99 % of the chicks here would give her a happy spankin'. So if she wants to post some more pics, i say bring it.


----------



## ArCi

Where the hell did you get those statistics? 90% are you crazy? I'd say no more than the unemployment rate.


----------



## ChickenScratch

guineaPig said:


> I seriously just moved over 40 bullshit posts out of this thread, so everybody just shut the fuck up and make with the nudes or whatever.
> Seriously, we only have a handful of threads with a clearcut topic and you idiots somehow manage to derail them constantly.



yea, well, that's kind of like, your job, man.


----------



## guineaPig

Yeah, policing a bunch of retards.
Doesn't mean it's not annoying. Doesn't mean you don't have the capacity to not fuck up all of our nice things.


----------



## SineWaveSoldier

Jesus christ who do you guys think I am yes she knows I'm posting them.  Holy fuck I'm not a degenerate.  Sorry for derailing it I just dont appreciate being threatened and having my lover called fat.  I will never post in this fucking thread again sorry for defending myself and my woman ffs.


----------



## guineaPig

You were probably the least to blame in that whole mess actually.


----------



## ChickenScratch

SineWaveSoldier said:


> Jesus christ who do you guys think I am yes she knows I'm posting them.  Holy fuck I'm not a degenerate.  Sorry for derailing it I just dont appreciate being threatened and having my lover called fat.  I will never post in this fucking thread again sorry for defending myself and my woman ffs.



remember when you said nothing on the internet could get to you?  that was pretty funny.


----------



## guineaPig

Well, it's nice to have an idea of how my day is gonna be.


----------



## tentram

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Feel pretty good too put on about 25lbs of muscle. The pen wasnt hard on me just boring.



good shit, man.  keep up the good work.  best of luck with probation.  hope you breeze through it

where's that picture taken?  like what's the landmark?
edit - nvm, re-read and you say red rocks, hey?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Ahhh yea it shouldnt be a problem ive done 3 years probation before without a problem i can do 10 months parole standing on my head.


----------



## tentram

do it!  guiness record perhaps?


----------



## roundnround

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Everyone needs to back off my wom3n !


awww cute u claimed me as yours before you knew i was over 18?


----------



## roundnround

thenightwatch said:


> moar.


your turn...


----------



## roundnround

i dont have one of those and you will have to wait for the full goods... til i get my tripod back... hard to capture my own ya know?


----------



## pharmakos

roundnround said:


> lovely and well kept
> i like how you taught it to not look you directly in the eye



every position hits a different spot

plus, it'll only shoot you in the ear and not in the eye


----------



## roundnround

thenightwatch said:


> every position hits a different spot
> 
> plus, it'll only shoot you in the ear and not in the eye



mmmhmmm i know all about those... i had one of those a decade ago... i miss it .. traded up in size but straight as all hell


----------



## roundnround

Jakeperson said:


> I would take hepatitis for cutecute


did she ask you to? cutecute is hawt  and im not even in2 girls however them in me is another story 8)


----------



## tentram

Jakeperson said:


> I would take hepatitis for cutecute



drinkswithevil has the hep, not cutecute.

oh great, i see we're strangling cocks again.  he's gonna stop working for you one day with all the mistreatment it gets, TNW.


----------



## pharmakos

tentram said:


> drinkswithevil has the hep, not cutecute.
> 
> oh great, i see we're strangling cocks again.  he's gonna stop working for you one day with all the mistreatment it gets, TNW.



psh, i'm sure there's pussy out there that can grip it tighter than my hand ever will.


----------



## Jabberwocky

roundnround said:


> mmmhmmm i know all about those... i had one of those a decade ago... i miss it .. traded up in size but straight as all hell



at first read i interpreted that as tranny


----------



## roundnround

Sepher said:


> They do? Best put up a full shot of your ass, just so we can compare and make a proper judgement as to how much your apparently glorious tits look like your backside. I say glorious tits though you're playing a skillful game of always leaving your audience wanting more, best have a proper look see at those while we're at it too, just to check that they are in fact as glorious as I imagine?



^still too nervous new for that.. in due time .. maybe.. not trying to sound like a tease even tho i can hear it in my own voice typing this lol
in reality im a pent up house wife that is DONE playing that role exploding with sexual tension so that _maybe_ is more like a *probably soon* im supposed to do an artsy nude shoot soon so i will probably post those.. maybe minus the face tho (still nervous)


bmxxx said:


> at first read i interpreted that as tranny


lol u thought i made my outie an innie? lol i love that... def wasn't born with one tho


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Don't worry ladies u can only get hep if I fuck u till u bleed


----------



## roundnround

Jktm said:


> Titty fucking ain't what it's made out to be...fun nonetheless...but that's skin...not wet tissue
> 
> All in all...great pics girls...to this day I still haven't seen cutecute's pics, but I like what I see :D



wow u r missing out then.. her pics are divine!!! and yes tittie fucking is awk and for the birds.. unless its long enough to also become a BJ/tittie fuck... woah i sound like a slam pig hahahha im not i promise


----------



## Jabberwocky

ha!  "slam pig"???  lol a kid said that one time in HS and never lived it down, always presume he made it up ;PP


----------



## roundnround

bmxxx said:


> ha!  "slam pig"???  lol a kid said that one time in HS and never lived it down, always presume he made it up ;PP



slam pigs have the tendency to mate with pig dogs in my neck of the woods


----------



## tackyspiral

i posted another pic and i think you guys missed it...
and yes nightwatch we know how much you love having three diff men's hands on your dick at once


----------



## tackyspiral

^ wow i didnt know there were set standards of how to properly measure one's penis ... you learn something new everyday


----------



## Owl Eyed

tackyspiral said:


> ^ wow i didnt know there were set standards of how to properly measure one's penis ... you learn something new everyday



A lot of men tend to measure incorrectly and add a couple of inches that don't exist. 

Like gurl pls.


----------



## iheartthisthread

Owl Eyed said:


> A lot of men tend to measure incorrectly and add a couple of inches that don't exist.
> 
> Like gurl pls.


I measure mine from my asshole.


----------



## tackyspiral

^ i read an article once about a guy who had a dick so big he could penetrate his own asshole.... was that you?


----------



## Owl Eyed

So your dick is like 122 inches ////


----------



## iheartthisthread

This is why we cant hae nice things... Sorry mods, i know better...

Lol yeah to both of you. Who can't?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

tackyspiral said:


> ^ wow i didnt know there were set standards of how to properly measure one's penis ... you learn something new everyday



precisely why I turned to the gay male for a response


----------



## slushy muddy water

KoreyS said:


> "stinky dinky"


----------



## aesoprock

Darn it. Hoped to see some fresh SMW nudes ...


----------



## Pagey

KoreyS said:


> I wanna fuck tackyspiral and Pagey> wi ould like to slide my "stinky dinky" between your lucious bosoms



Oh well if you say it like that, how can I resist...


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol the guy's clearly got a way with the wimmenz


----------



## roundnround

alright where's the dink that made the stink?


----------



## Pagey

^Requesting real nudies!


----------



## roundnround

Pagey said:


> ^Requesting real nudies!


i'll have to wait til i ndtitl to get my courage going.... ps i liked the white


----------



## Pagey

I'm holding you to that. Shall be checking periodically 

(ps. thanks!)


----------



## pharmakos

roundnround said:


> i'll have to wait til i ndtitl to get my courage going.... ps i liked the white



you've already got one post in The Nudie Thread Broken Promises Thread, you don't want to make it two.


----------



## Sepher

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> hahahaha I don't care for that either.  Is the angry choke hold sexy in gay forums?  Owlie?  McWigga?  Resident BL gay men?



Dunno about gay forums but standard for swinging sites PI. Throttling it at the base like that makes it look bigger, which is important when you're trying to sell yourself as a VVWE sexual stallion to the girlies plastering your profile with cock shots when actually you're strictly average and have simply cut off the circulation trying to squeeze the blood ever harder under pressure into a swollen cock that's now in danger of haemorrhaging or dropping off with gangrene if you're not careful. Note also the position of the fingers. Typically they'll be curled up tight as low as you can get trying to make it look like a proper two-hander when really half your fist's got a grip of your scrotum and only the top two fingers are technically gripping the shaft. It's a good look, really! 

HTH?


----------



## roundnround

thenightwatch said:


> you've already got one post in The Nudie Thread Broken Promises Thread, you don't want to make it two.


but but but i posted my face (whines like a child)  i will i will.. all in due time.. and without a face cuz really _who wants to see that shit?_


----------



## roundnround

Pagey said:


> *period*ically


has a lot to do with it too... sexy i know


----------



## iheartthisthread

*raises hand*


----------



## Sepher

Raaaarrrgh. That's four girlies in a row now posted so-called nuddies but covering their nippley goodness up. What's that all about then, I ask you? It simply will not do.


----------



## pharmakos

Sepher said:


> Dunno about gay forums but standard for swinging sites PI. Throttling it at the base like that makes it look bigger, which is important when you're trying to sell yourself as a VVWE sexual stallion to the girlies plastering your profile with cock shots when actually you're strictly average and have simply cut off the circulation trying to squeeze the blood ever harder under pressure into a swollen cock that's now in danger of haemorrhaging or dropping off with gangrene if you're not careful. Note also the position of the fingers. Typically they'll be curled up tight as low as you can get trying to make it look like a proper two-hander when really half your fist's got a grip of your scrotum and only the top two fingers are technically gripping the shaft. It's a good look, really!
> 
> HTH?



i'm guilty of that sometimes.  that latest shot was just a quick grab, though.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are guilty of it most of the time


----------



## roundnround

Sepher said:


> Raaaarrrgh. That's four girlies in a row now posted so-called nuddies but covering their nippley goodness up. What's that all about then, I ask you? It simply will not do.


so why don't you "put your cock where your mouth is?" 
*NSFW*: 



well not really unless you can actually do that


 
*NSFW*: 



in which case i would like to see.. 



*NSFW*: 



assuming you have a cock and hoping you are familiar with the american phrase i just deviated off of


.. otherwise 

*NSFW*: 



i sound like a cunt that just told you to suck your own dick


----------



## iheartthisthread

words in NSFW tags are sooo sexy


----------



## roundnround

iheartthisthread said:


> words in NSFW tags are sooo sexy


well i high fived my clit for learning them since i iz haz the dumb when it comes to that type of shit


----------



## roundnround

thenightwatch said:


> i'm guilty of that sometimes.  that latest shot was just a quick grab, though.


in all fairness every girl is aware of this root grabbing pulling so hard u feel your belly button pull technique so most take that into consideration... as long as i can fit at least 2 hands up it u ok in my book


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

or 4 baby hands


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

or 8 chipmunk hands


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

or 12 slugs

OHHHHH YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA FUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## Sepher

roundnround said:


> so why don't you "put your cock where your mouth is?"
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> well not really unless you can actually do that
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> in which case i would like to see..
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> assuming you have a cock and hoping you are familiar with the american phrase i just deviated off of
> 
> 
> .. otherwise
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> i sound like a cunt that just told you to suck your own dick



Hahahaha. I love it when a girl talks dirty like that but I shall consider myself well and truly told.  I'm sorry roundround, and genuinely appreciative of the pics you posted of the general breast area, nipple or no, honest! Merely my frustration at not having moar to perv over getting the better of me, think having moar to perv over would be _'a good thing'_ but hey, I get it, you're shy. Will just have to look forward to the artsy nude shoot stuff patiently won't I? 

Alas, no I cannot suck my own dick. Just about managed it once as a kid and nearly snapped my spine to do it but nothing special, worst blowjob ever! Hardly worth the risk of quadraplegia and sure not flexible enough these days so no, no pics of me doing that available for your entertainment I'm afraid. Did post a pic of my cock a little while back actually ( now deleted, what a little tease! ) which would explain why it's just not happening. Would need about another four inches but sadly ten inch penises are a little thin on the ground where I'm sitting.  I might post it again all the same at some point in a kind of quid pro quo kinda deal. Pagey's got first dibs, I did promise her more pics of me in compromising positions, mainly to get n3o to post again so you might have to wait your turn! Ha!


----------



## lonewolf13

or 20 maggots.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

wait sepher are you a girl or guy? or gay? Judging by your posts im assuming you are a either a girl or gay.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I thought he was a dude


----------



## Sepher

Neither DWE. I'm a guy. Definitely not a girlie and definitely not gay. Couldn't exactly claim to be straight either, you know? I'm an equal opportunities kinda guy. 

Dunno how you got a girl. One of my last posts was about not being able to suck my own dick. Even more impossible if I didn't in fact possess one, eh?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

aesoprock said:


> Darn it. Hoped to see some fresh SMW nudes ...



This.



Perpetual Indulgence said:


> hahahhahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> now for a repost



And this.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sepher said:


> Neither DWE. I'm a guy. Definitely not a girlie and definitely not gay. Couldn't exactly claim to be straight either, you know? I'm an equal opportunities kinda guy.
> 
> Dunno how you got a girl. One of my last posts was about not being able to suck my own dick. Even more impossible if I didn't in fact possess one, eh?



oh thank jebus,dunno if i could handle another flamer on this forum.


----------



## roundnround

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> or 8 chipmunk hands


i just choked laughing


----------



## roundnround

Sepher said:


> Alas, no I cannot suck my own dick. Just about managed it once as a kid and nearly snapped my spine to do it but nothing special, worst blowjob ever! Hardly worth the risk of quadraplegia and sure not flexible enough these days so no, no pics of me doing that available for your entertainment I'm afraid.



1. glad u r a dude otherwise i would have been the only thing worse than a cunt ... 
*NSFW*: 



a wrong cunt


... and 
2. i found this yesterday which has been on my mind ever since lol (not sure how to quote from another thread so here goes nothing)


verso said:


> Sometimes, I roll onto my back and suck myself off until I cum buckets. Then I walk around like the hunchback for the rest of the day...



wonder if there is any truth to that but i dare not ask i would however love to see it for freak point alone


----------



## Jabberwocky

more nsfw abuse.


----------



## modern buddha

Sepher said:


> Hahahaha. I love it when a girl talks dirty like that but I shall consider myself well and truly told.  I'm sorry roundround, and genuinely appreciative of the pics you posted of the general breast area, nipple or no, honest! Merely my frustration at not having moar to perv over getting the better of me, think having moar to perv over would be _'a good thing'_ but hey, I get it, you're shy. Will just have to look forward to the artsy nude shoot stuff patiently won't I?
> 
> Alas, no I cannot suck my own dick. Just about managed it once as a kid and nearly snapped my spine to do it but nothing special, worst blowjob ever! Hardly worth the risk of quadraplegia and sure not flexible enough these days so no, no pics of me doing that available for your entertainment I'm afraid. Did post a pic of my cock a little while back actually ( now deleted, what a little tease! ) which would explain why it's just not happening. Would need about another four inches but sadly ten inch penises are a little thin on the ground where I'm sitting.  I might post it again all the same at some point in a kind of quid pro quo kinda deal. Pagey's got first dibs, I did promise her more pics of me in compromising positions, mainly to get n3o to post again so you might have to wait your turn! Ha!





Sepher said:


> Neither DWE. I'm a guy. Definitely not a girlie and definitely not gay. Couldn't exactly claim to be straight either, you know? I'm an equal opportunities kinda guy.
> 
> Dunno how you got a girl. One of my last posts was about not being able to suck my own dick. Even more impossible if I didn't in fact possess one, eh?



I always thought you were a female, too. I don't know why.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Dingotits is going to shut it down, you chatty Cathys.


----------



## Sepher

roundnround said:


> 2. i found this yesterday which has been on my mind ever since lol (not sure how to quote from another thread so here goes nothing)
> 
> 
> 
> Verso said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ometimes, I roll onto my back and suck myself off until I cum buckets. Then I walk around like the hunchback for the rest of the day...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wonder if there is any truth to that but i dare not ask i would however love to see it for freak point alone
Click to expand...


Yup, that sounds like it could be Verso. Wouldn't put it past him. I've seen it done at a party. Freak factor and novelty value about all it had going for it. About the least erotic thing involving a cock and blowjob I've yet come across. Think everyone else there reacted much the same way, left the guy to it with a kind of woah, WTF!?



Simply_Live said:


> I always thought you were a female, too. I don't know why.



LOLWUT? So that means whenever I've complimented the girlies on their general hotness you must have thought that's cos I was . . . gasp . . . a lesbian? No wai? Clearly I have been too revealing of my feminine side and need to man the fuck up a bit, get all assertive and dominant like a proper blokey bloke. Doesn't come all that natural to me dom blokishness though, might have to practice a bit before I can nail it.


----------



## modern buddha

Sepher said:


> LOLWUT? So that means whenever I've complimented the girlies on their general hotness you must have thought that's cos I was . . . gasp . . . a lesbian? No wai? Clearly I have been too revealing of my feminine side and need to man the fuck up a bit, get all assertive and dominant like a proper blokey bloke. Doesn't come all that natural to me dom blokishness though, might have to practice a bit before I can nail it.



It's not a complaint. You're a cool dude.


----------



## Sepher

That's the nicest thing you've ever said to me Simply. Makes me all warm and fuzzy inside. Not sure I've ever been called a cool dude before? I am, obviously, of course I am, just noone's seen fit to say as much.


----------



## modern buddha

Wow, for such a simple compliment, you seem like you really enjoyed it.


----------



## Sepher

Hey, I'm easily pleased. I don't ask for much, simple compliments are good by me. Simple things are usually the best kinds of things, no need to complicate stuff.


----------



## motherofearth

Simply_Live said:


> Wow, for such a simple compliment, you seem like you really enjoyed it.



Ha ha, I got a laugh from this, as this is the de facto level of enthusiasm w/ which Sepher approaches most, if not all, things.


----------



## Sepher

Hahaha. Cheers MoE, like it!  Not sure that's entirely true, certainly not just a few months ago but pretty bouncy lately all the same. And on that note calling it a night. Enough bouncing for one day, probably earned an infraction already with all the OT stuff. Pfffft!


----------



## KoreyS

Isn't there any way to attach files straight from your PC? I wanna show my deformed body but I don't wanna have ton host them somewhere first


----------



## guineaPig

Nope. There are relatively anonymous hosting sites though.


----------



## KoreyS

I would be really pleased if one of the girls posted more pussy shots and possibly even one using a penetrative object


----------



## guineaPig

Now you're just getting creepy.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

this thread has become total shit. I will grace it with my naked presence asap.

PS TackySpiral - you are fuggin gorgeous woman - I can't wait to see more,.MOAR


----------



## tentram

just your literal presence is enough.  save our retinas the trouble, please, if i think i know who you are.


----------



## DoctorShop

KoreyS said:


> Isn't there any way to attach files straight from your PC? I wanna show my deformed body but I don't wanna have ton host them somewhere first



You could setup a server on your home computer.

However I imagine that's probably beyond you.


----------



## Pagey

Sepher when are the new pics coming btw? :D


----------



## shimazu

yeah take lets try to get a bunch of drug users, you know, people that break rules on a daily basis, to stay on topic with tits and thenightwatch both actively a part of the thread


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> What was that, 5 pages of drivel? Newsflash to you newbs and so I don't have to warn all of you separately - no off topic shit in the photo threads. Stop fucking it up for everyone else.
> 
> You've been warned. Fucking step up your game and post some actual nudity already.


----------



## ArCi

shimazu said:


> yeah take lets try to get a bunch of drug users, you know, people that break rules on a daily basis, to stay on topic with tits and thenightwatch both actively a part of the thread



lol


----------



## Sepher

It may be OT drivel to you COTB, but I like to think of it as flirty conversation with hot men and women who generously share and freely whap their bits and bobs out for our entertainment. That I'll never meet. And am far too old for. I guess that is thoroughly pointless now I stop to think about it. Damn!


----------



## tender lamb shank

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> What was that, 5 pages of drivel? Newsflash to you newbs and so I don't have to warn all of you separately - no off topic shit in the photo threads. Stop fucking it up for everyone else.
> 
> You've been warned. Fucking step up your game and post some actual nudity already.



sup girl?

What are you guys doing this weekend? I might get a haircut, wash the car... play it by ear sorta thing


----------



## tender lamb shank

Christ I crave for that life


----------



## lostNfound

a life in the shire?


----------



## tender lamb shank

haha fuck yeah, how good would that be. Unfortunately I can't grow a real mool-ay to save my life. My hair is just naturally too high-brow and refined, much like my personality - an exquisite cocktail of culture and sophistication


----------



## lostNfound

Cronulla 2005..... Riots we will remember 

An exquisitely receding line from which you struggle to refrain from indulging in, regardless if how high the brow?


----------



## ArCi

I had a feeling nobody would get that joke.


----------



## iheartthisthread

I thought it was a Van Halen - "hot for teacher" reference...


----------



## Busty St Clare

I don't want to sex you but it isn't because you are fat.


----------



## lonewolf13

now that you mentioned it, you do look fat.


----------



## Thanatos

lonewolf13 said:


> now that you mentioned it, you do look fat.



Tell me about it... 10% body fat is unacceptable. I'm working on it right now. 
On a side note, that hat I'm wearing makes me mad. I would never willingly wear a hat with a bent bill.


----------



## Thanatos

Busty St Clare said:


> I don't want to sex you but it isn't because you are fat.



Why not busty??? My heart is broken!!!!!!!


----------



## Owl Eyed

soundsystem00 said:


> I may add a cock shot later. Ugh.



please dont.


----------



## lonewolf13

owlie just close your eyes...































that shouldn't take too much effort


----------



## Nicklazz

U are all very naughty people in here.
 ;D


----------



## Jabberwocky

/tits or gtfo


----------



## EbowTheLetter

...in a row?


----------



## Pharcyde

try not to suck any dicks on the way through the parking lot


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Hey!  Get back here!


----------



## poopie

EbowTheLetter said:


> ...in a row?



You said what I was going to say. 

Jerk.


----------



## Pharcyde

poopie said:


> You said what I was going to say.
> 
> Jerk.


----------



## poopie

I'm not even supposed to be here today.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

poopie said:


> You said what I was going to say.
> 
> Jerk.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

Pharcyde said:


> try not to suck any dicks on the way through the parking lot




In the parking lot is bad form. When they ask you for change, try and at least make it to an alleyway.


----------



## poopie

Did he just say "making fuck"?


----------



## Pharcyde

berserker


----------



## Busty St Clare

My mom's been fuckin' a dead guy for 30 years. I call him dad.


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol are you and bmxx brothers?



If I said we were would that increase our chances of having a threesome with one of these fine ladies in this thread?

And thanks sepher


----------



## Jabberwocky

sup bra??
/where my threesome?


----------



## Pagey

^Way to crush my hopes and dreams


----------



## Pharcyde

Illyria99 said:


> I have this wonderfully trashy photo of me sucking off a guy two years ago...but I don't know if this is the appropriate thread to put it in.



its totally fine


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pagey said:


> ^Way to crush my hopes and dreams


..you're a lady from the thread, are you not? >;P



Illyria99 said:


> I have this wonderfully trashy photo of me sucking off a guy two years ago...but I don't know if this is the appropriate thread to put it in.


yes it is appropriate, there are already beej shots in thread ;]


----------



## Owl Eyed

can i post pictures of my bf eating my anus/


----------



## Jabberwocky

plz don't
anuses eating is not sexy in any way, shape or form.
/anuss? ani?


----------



## Owl Eyed

wow u r so close minded


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol no, quite the opposite.  It's not ignorance or close-mindedness, i just find the asshole to be the opposite of a sexual organ and have never understood sexual connotations in any context (although i see how such comments piss off gays more than str8's.  my disliking is not grounded in orientation tho, ppl's orientation is completely irrelevant to me i can assure you)


----------



## Pharcyde

yes owl if we cant see his face or something...thats how the rules go or some shit

I say do it


----------



## We are all ONE

Owl Eyed said:


> can i post pictures of my bf eating my anus/



Eye papi
Eye papi


----------



## Owl Eyed

bmxxx:

prostate gland = the male g-spot
the ass = thousands upon millions of nerve endings. 

gay sex is fabulous




We are all ONE said:


> Eye papi
> Eye papi



ay mami


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im straight i love a pinkie in my ass when im raling out a chick


----------



## Jabberwocky

gah i can't stand the shit, whether it's str8 ppl or otherwise.  
/pun intended.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

feels good man


----------



## modern buddha

Grow up


----------



## Jabberwocky

/last


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> all my expectations of waaO are all blown out the window. Now i picture a middle aged man,typing perveted stuff on the internet...fuuuuuuccckk,i wanna go back to where i thought he was black.



lurk more faggy faggot fag die fagit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fuck owl. Can i be you!? Your life seems awesome. Being gay and living in alabama!?!?!?. WOW.


----------



## We are all ONE

DrinksWithEvil said:


> all my expectations of waaO are all blown out the window. Now i picture a middle aged man,typing perveted stuff on the internet...fuuuuuuccckk,i wanna go back to where i thought he was black.


Funny, you have always been a mexican umpa lumpa w buck teeth


----------



## lonewolf13

oh shi-


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We are all ONE said:


> Funny, you have always been a mexican umpa lumpa w buck teeth


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> fuck owl. Can i be you!? Your life seems awesome. Being gay and living in alabama!?!?!?. WOW.





Owl Eyed said:


> lurk more faggy faggot fag die fagit.



8).


----------



## modern buddha

Lol at Owl living in Alabama. Not with that kind of attitude, honey!


----------



## pharmakos

life is tough in alabama


----------



## lonewolf13

she should come hang out w/ me, i'd make her a few cheeseburgers


----------



## soundsystem00

Yeah, with the looks of your cheeseburgers, you would prolly get sucked and fucked cali style.


----------



## iheartthisthread

you mean with avocado? Damn a burger with avocado would hit the spot right now.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Add some beetroot and I'd suck him off as well.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

soundsystem00 said:


> Ooo and she lives in los angeles! Hot!!


I know right ! Like 10 mins from me


----------



## MikeOekiM

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I know right ! Like 10 mins from me



i would tell you to take advantage of her but i dont think you could handle it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Oh please. Can you believe this guy model skinny . Pffgt


----------



## lonewolf13

careful MS DWE will give you hepC. unless you already have it. have you been w/ tommy lee or pammy anderson?


----------



## modelskinny

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Oh please. Can you believe this guy model skinny . Pffgt



Le sigh. %)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Woah lonewolf woah! I never said I wanted to have sex with this attractive young female. I'm not some sort of dog sheesh!!! I'm a respectable young man and Vice versa. Even if , hep c cannot be transmitted through intercourse except if both of us are bleeding from our privates.


----------



## Pharcyde

iheartthisthread said:


> you mean with avocado? Damn a burger with avocado would hit the spot right now.





Busty St Clare said:


> Add some beetroot and I'd suck him off as well.



i think you mean bacon you gross bastards


----------



## lonewolf13

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Woah lonewolf woah! I never said I wanted to have sex with this attractive young female. I'm not some sort of dog sheesh!!! I'm a respectable young man and Vice versa. Even if , hep c cannot be transmitted through intercourse except if both of us are bleeding from our privates.








have at it tiger. or not.


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Woah lonewolf woah! I never said I wanted to have sex with this attractive young female. I'm not some sort of dog sheesh!!! I'm a respectable young man and Vice versa. Even if , *hep c cannot be transmitted through intercourse except if both of us are bleeding from our privates*.



unprotected sex is still risky enough where any sane person would not do it.
blood and other fluids can be exchanged through microtears in both partners during intercourse. 
so while you may not be able to see any blood or any cuts, it is still possible and likely that fluids have been exchanged.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That god for condoms! And type 3a hepc ! Owl please do your hw on the no cure thing. Before you start playing faggot doctor again.


----------



## lonewolf13

oooh snap.


----------



## modelskinny

Well thankfully I don't have hep c....

now who said bacon?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bâàc0n wrapped shrimp


----------



## lonewolf13

*raises hand*


looks around


puts down hand


----------



## Owl Eyed

awww, did someone's jimbobs get rustled?


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Owl Eyed said:


> awww, did someone's jimbobs get rustled?


 no I think it's cute when you pretend to be a doctor. Reminds me of my gay cousin. I heard that usually guys go gay because most the time they were molested when they were younger? Is this true? Pm anytime you need kiddo. I'm here for you. Keep your head up bud


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> no I think it's cute when you pretend to be a doctor.



i'm suddenly a doctor because i'm sharing my knowledge of safer sex practices? 



> Reminds me of my gay cousin. I heard that usually guys go gay because most the time they were molested when they were younger? Is this true? Pm anytime you need kiddo. I'm here for you. Keep your head up bud



there is no need to be upset. 
i'm sure modelskinny would still love to talk to you.


----------



## modelskinny

Owl Eyed said:


> there is no need to be upset.
> i'm sure modelskinny would still love to talk to you.





*modelskinny loves all.*


----------



## lonewolf13

i wanna have modelskinny's baby.


----------



## Pharcyde

modelskinny said:


> Well thankfully I don't have hep c....
> 
> now who said bacon?




yep i said bacon
and i dont have hepc

but mouth herpes



















yup


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Owl Eyed said:


> i'm suddenly a doctor because i'm sharing my knowledge of safer sex practices?
> 
> 
> 
> there is no need to be upset.
> i'm sure modelskinny would still love to talk to you.


Denial, is vicious my friend. As I said I'm here for you,we are ALL here for YOU.

 As for modelskinny,I'm sure she has a heart of gold, and will love me until the finish line!


----------



## modelskinny

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Denial, is vicious my friend. As I said I'm here for you,we are ALL here for YOU.
> 
> As for modelskinny,I'm sure she has a heart of gold, and will love me until the finish line!




Awwwwww. Like I said, I love all. I'm a sensitive girl deep down, though. Probably equates to having a big heart.


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Denial, is vicious my friend. As I said I'm here for you,we are ALL here for YOU.



denial of what..?


----------



## tackyspiral

^ his absolute gayness


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Owl Eyed said:


> denial of what..?


Nevermind buddy. Hey did you happen to catch the game tonight?? Who won ?


----------



## Owl Eyed

oh, no one is denying that.

and i don't watch sports. i don't have an interest in it.


----------



## Owl Eyed

no im ok


----------



## lonewolf13

you 2 should double dildo each other for real.  and tinychat it.


----------



## modelskinny

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Hi kitten!



hi hi hi


----------



## modelskinny

Dental hygiene is very important, DUH.


----------



## lonewolf13

modelskinny said:


> Dental hygiene is very important, DUH.



if he goes down on you, he still smells of fish


----------



## lonewolf13

i wanna eat her eyes.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lonewolf13 said:


> if he goes down on you, he still smells of fish


 cuz all the pusssy I eat smell won't go away

Ms I want to pop your cherry . Ziiing


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

modelskinny said:


> I want that cherry.



Done. 
lonewolf, you're frightening, haha


----------



## modelskinny

DrinksWithEvil said:


> cuz all the pusssy I eat smell won't go away



If you're eatin' pussy that smells like fish, you ain't eating very fresh pussy.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

modelskinny said:


> I want that cherry.





modelskinny said:


> If you're eatin' pussy that smells like fish, you ain't eating very fresh pussy.


 lots of good smelling pussy combined with copious amounts of food (Mahi Mahi ) = fish smell


----------



## lonewolf13

modelskinny said:


> If you're eatin' pussy that smells like fish, you ain't eating very fresh pussy.



15 yrs and younger is the freshest. %)


----------



## modelskinny

lonewolf13 said:


> 15 yrs and younger is the freshest. %)



You would go that far.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

lonewolf13 said:


> i wanna eat her eyes.



He did it all for the ethanol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lonewolf13 said:


> 15 yrs and younger is the freshest. %)



I'm willing to wager models is pretty darn fresh, and has a butterfly flying by it at all times. A thing of beauty indeed. Incan only imagine .


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm gonna have a steak tartar and a sideorderofopiates and a dessert of a skinnymodel


----------



## modelskinny

lonewolf13 said:


> i'm gonna have a steak tartar and a sideorderofopiates and a dessert of a skinnymodel



You sure you can handle all of that in one sitting?


----------



## lonewolf13

bitch please, i'mma big boi. 

i gotz a BIG appetite.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

handle this dick


----------



## modelskinny

*yawn*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Whatever


----------



## modelskinny

Love you.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Love you too, my baby bottle pop.


----------



## lonewolf13

u guise need to STFU and post more pix, or c0tb will spank you.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

modelskinny said:


> I was thinking the same thing.



^ I knew I liked you.


----------



## modelskinny

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> ^ I knew I liked you.



Awwww, shucks. I think we're gonna be friends.


----------



## lonewolf13

LESallBIEfrends.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

modelskinny said:


> Awwww, shucks. I think we're gonna be friends.



 :aws screen compulsively::


----------



## modelskinny

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> :aws screen compulsively::



God, I thought I was the only one who did that.

* swoon *


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Wolfie can bring us Chipotle


----------



## modelskinny

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Wolfie can bring us Chipotle



Perfect. I haven't had Chipotle in far too long. Gimme dat steak.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

modelskinny said:


> God, I thought I was the only one who did that.
> 
> * swoon *



::Shakes head as to indicate "no", smirking::


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

modelskinny said:


> Perfect. I haven't had Chipotle in far too long. Gimme dat steak.



He can give us someone elses wrapped meat for our mouths, hahaha


----------



## modelskinny

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> He can give us someone elses wrapped meat for our mouths, hahaha



OH LORDY! 

haha. but for real. I could use a burrito bowl right about now.


----------



## modern buddha

What in the world just happened? All I caught was burgers, modelskinny and SOoO winking across the room at each other and pharcyde's mouth herpes...


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Woah lonewolf woah! I never said I wanted to have sex with this attractive young female. I'm not some sort of dog sheesh!!! I'm a respectable young man and Vice versa. Even if , hep c cannot be transmitted through intercourse except if both of us are bleeding from our privates.



lol you throw your hep out there during flirtation.  your tactics are so wrong, dwe, it is incredible.

moddle skinny has killer eyes.
AEP's smile in group pic is verrry purty.


----------



## iheartthisthread

lol yeah kinda did go ot pretty fast.
But seriously... Beets on a burger? Is that some aussie thing? Never heard of it.


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet DL is taller than him


----------



## soundsystem00

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> :aws screen compulsively::



The fact that you did not comment on any of my pictures is both disappointing and unacceptable.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Shhh... I've been keeping the fact that I brok 30 lowkey.
> I'm 5'2". To be fair Bombo is taller than me, curb or no.
> 
> 
> 
> You kinda look like SL here. Take that as you will.


I thought simply live was a girl hmm


----------



## We are all ONE

euphoria said:


> thanks for the invite. we are not friends. no more.



Shit! I thought u moved again
Send me your number
Sex tonight?


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty sure they asked, you were prolly passed out somewhere


----------



## euphoria

Its okay, I'm already over it.


----------



## lonewolf13

i know that feel babe. i'm already there. 

*hugs*


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol hipster.jpg


----------



## We are all ONE

euphoria said:


> Its okay, I'm already over it.


Text me fool!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lonewolf13 said:


> i know that feel babe. i'm already there.
> 
> *hugs*



have another drink,you animal.


----------



## lonewolf13

found DWE's sister:


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

thse are my sisters


----------



## lonewolf13

thats what i said.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol what kind of site were you trolling when you found that one??


----------



## Busty St Clare

bmxxx said:


> lol hipster.jpg



Choppa has a steel plate in his skull and a grill full of gold teeth from being shot in the face. If you think that is hipster then you live in some fucked up neighbourhoods.


----------



## Jabberwocky

it was in reference to the hipster with wine jpg.  not choppa. 
c'mon, busty


----------



## Busty St Clare

Where I come from drinking out of a wine bottle is more Hobo than boho.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

if  ur drinking out of a bottle of wine here,you are either homeless,hipster,or an alchy 

so in my case i was a homeless alcoholic hipster,drinking from a bottle of wine on the daily.


----------



## modelskinny

DrinksWithEvil said:


> if  ur drinking out of a bottle of wine here,you are either homeless,hipster,or an alchy
> 
> so in my case i was a homeless alcoholic hipster,drinking from a bottle of wine on the daily.



Classy, for sure. My kinda pal.


----------



## Busty St Clare

Around here it is methylated spirits and milk.... called a White Lady and if you don't mix it right it sends you blind.


----------



## euphoria

mixing alcohol with milk = doing it wrong


----------



## Jabberwocky

don't like mudslides or russians?


----------



## Busty St Clare

So is living under a sheet of corrugated iron and being black in this country apparently.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

soundsystem00 said:


> The fact that you did not comment on any of my pictures is both disappointing and unacceptable.



I've been a bad, bad girl.


----------



## We are all ONE

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> I've been a bad, bad girl.



Did you type that in a deep voice Fiona?


----------



## bagochina

> don't like mudslides or russians?



or mind erasers


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

We are all ONE said:


> Did you type that in a deep voice Fiona?



After skipping about eighteen meals.


----------



## choppa

modelskinny said:


> Classy, for sure. My kinda pal.



*straightens invisible necktie*



DrinksWithEvil said:


> i googled "drunk indian girl" looking for  lonewolf sister



Hahahhahaha


----------



## We are all ONE

Yo chop- does the carpet match the curtains?


----------



## choppa

Crotch-locks?!?! Wtf? No. .. . .



I dont have any bodily hair. Im like a mexican cat.


----------



## lonewolf13

rico?


----------



## soundsystem00

Yep just pretend my pic doesnt exist.. Im use to rejection..


----------



## choppa

And my left eye is almost always drunker than the right.


----------



## choppa

soundsystem00 said:


> Yep just pretend my pic doesnt exist.. Im use to rejection..



*whips out violin*


----------



## We are all ONE

Lol crotch locks!


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

soundsystem, you're a highly attractive male specimen. Quit being silly.


----------



## lonewolf13

wait tiill you get to know him 8(


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet all them meth heads have no teeth so they just pretty much gum him.


----------



## modern buddha

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You kinda look like SL here. Take that as you will.


My brother! I've been looking for you!




DrinksWithEvil said:


> I thought simply live was a girl hmm



I am?



bmxxx said:


> nice ninja turtle boxer-briefs on the left..



Lol. Didn't even notice! Good catch.


----------



## Jabberwocky

wait..aren't you?


----------



## modern buddha

*checks* yep... Still am!


----------



## Jabberwocky

woulda checked fer ya, all ya had to do was ask


----------



## We are all ONE

bmxxx said:


> woulda checked fer ya, all ya had to do was ask


----------



## lonewolf13

whats wrong w/ you body? did you get stung by bees or have tumors.


----------



## Jabberwocky

can you read??
/unsure what you mean anyway lol..scar or something?


----------



## lonewolf13

kinda looks like an alien/predator face.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm confused are you a girl or guy. post a picture now!


----------



## lonewolf13

she's  a dude man. a rightous chick


----------



## Jabberwocky

so how ya doing today wolfman?  how's the weather out there?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ok thanks for clarifying wolf


----------



## lonewolf13

why has no chicks or owlie commented on your body? 

theres like 30 lurkers and 5 registered users.


----------



## Jabberwocky

maybe because off-topic talk puts them off?
;]


i'm bored, should be getting shit done but am doing like 5min of stuff for every 20m online


----------



## lonewolf13

how many squat thrusts do you do a day? 
how much can you bench.
do you curl palms down?


----------



## Jabberwocky

i do literally zero of those exercises in my current routine.  today i did some pullups, pushups, and beach-jogging


----------



## ArCi

Good job keeping your thread on topic.


----------



## lonewolf13

i have an elliptical trainer and treadmill and bowflex. maybe i should put them to use?


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm trying to lower my "bad" cholesterol its 230 over 200. i'm eating more salad. what else can i do? (quitting drinking is not an option)


----------



## Jabberwocky

if you want to get cardio, cardio or muscles, respectively, yeah.  but there's more than just training, come to HL if you actually are interested tho


----------



## lonewolf13

there are other forums outside the Lounge


----------



## modern buddha

I'm a female. I'd post a picture, but I can't for thelife of me figure out how to copy and paste on this phone...


----------



## Jabberwocky

mind = blown


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Google it . I need to see how iI look like you


----------



## Jabberwocky

thanks.  didn't even notice derailing, we should probably stop?


----------



## lonewolf13

she looks nothing like you DWE. you're much hotter.


----------



## Jabberwocky

that you look like simply.live?  errr IIRC, simply live looks like a cutie w/ the lesbian boy-cut going on.  IIRC.


----------



## lonewolf13

i love her voice


I can take the rain on the roof of this empty house
That don’t bother me
I can take a few tears now and then and just let them out
I’m not afraid to cry every once in a while
Even though going on with you gone still upsets me
There are days every now and again I pretend I’m ok
But that’s not what gets me

What hurts the most
Was being so close
And having so much to say
And watching you walk away
And never knowing
What could have been
And not seeing that loving you
Is what I was tryin’ to do

It’s hard to deal with the pain of losing you everywhere I go
But I’m doin’ It
It’s hard to force that smile when I see our old friends and I’m alone
Still Harder
Getting up, getting dressed, livin’ with this regret
But I know if I could do it over
I would trade give away all the words that I saved in my heart
That I left unspoken


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

then we should commit incest sl


----------



## Jabberwocky

ok will try to remember not to click "post reply" unless i actually have something worthy of replying with.


----------



## Jabberwocky

errr...ignore that last post that's my bad


----------



## Jabberwocky

AAhh!!  shit my finger slipped!  sorry!!


----------



## Jabberwocky

it's gross right now right?  where you headed?


----------



## We are all ONE

lysis will you quit being such a pussy and share a jug?


----------



## Lysis

I thought you came already? Shouldn't you be sleeping with a tissue on the tip?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

lysis will you quit being such a jughead and share some pussy?


----------



## Lysis

It's wasted. It took that faggot 3 seconds to cum after I sent him a nipple shot. I can't fap to this.


----------



## pharmakos

Simply_Live said:


> Two months is old?



this is the internet.  so yes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i'm trying to get back into training ppl, you IT folk make good $$ eh? ;]


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I don't know what the fuck you just said, little kid.  But you special.  You reached out and touched a brotha's heart.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lysis said:


> It's wasted. It took that faggot 3 seconds to cum after I sent him a nipple shot. I can't fap to this.



wait what 
/feel i've missed something big


----------



## Lysis

bmxxx said:


> wait what
> /feel i've missed something big



WAAO can't decide if he likes penis or boobs. He keeps texting me for boobs.



> i'm trying to get back into training ppl, you IT folk make good $$ eh? ;]



You're making me consider being a sugar momma.


----------



## We are all ONE

Goddamn abs fuckin up my game


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Just cause WaaO's faggot doesn't mean you should punish the rest of us, bitch.


----------



## We are all ONE

EbowTheLetter said:


> Just cause WaaO's faggot doesn't mean you should punish the rest of us, bitch.



Yeah!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

tackyspiral said:


> korey.... you are not bad looking and your penis is not small.... your problem with women is not your looks ...... i am serious.... dont call them bitches and whores and you may really get some from some hot avril lavigne lookin canadian or whatever.... if thats your thing
> - my therapeutic advice for the day.....
> 
> and from my understanding in colder climates a lil hairier is the style for men..... believe me I was surprised when I moved from Florida to the Rocky Mountains



Enjoy raising your kid on your own.


----------



## tackyspiral

^ lol hey i like helping other people find love... but i am off the market right now


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You're a single mom.  The market is off you.


----------



## Jabberwocky

all tactlessness aside, she's not a single mom dude..


----------



## Owl Eyed

Simply_Live said:


> I'll take another picture when it's longer. Whenever I get my hairs trimmed, the hairdresser/ barber always has difficulties getting the comb through it. Sometimes, they have to use the extra wide spaced comb. I know whomever I donate my hair to will be very thankful. Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha. I'll take a bathroom shot in the morning when I take a shower. I'm a muggy, Florida-heat mess right now.



Go to a good stylist at least once and plan on spending some cash. A good stylist will be able to offer you options on what kind of hairstyle frames your head/face the best, and will give you advice that you will use for a lifetime (management/maintenance). 

Otherwise, if you intend on sticking with a barber, I recommend you ask them to thin out your hair.


----------



## We are all ONE

Owl Eyed said:


> Go to a good stylist at least once and plan on spending some cash. A good stylist will be able to offer you options on what kind of hairstyle frames your head/face the best, and will give you advice that you will use for a lifetime (management/maintenance).
> 
> Otherwise, if you intend on sticking with a barber, I recommend you ask them to thin out your hair.



Ay ay ay


----------



## EbowTheLetter

A WILD WHITE KNIGHT APPEARS

i


----------



## tackyspiral

yah not a single mom... sry if you have a fetish for available pregnant women you gotta continue your search


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Yeah, I'm known to love milk-squirting alien-growing bitches.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Tacky mad because she liquidated all of her stocks when they were worth nothing.


----------



## Owl Eyed

wassup papi~


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


> lolololo I thought I posted along these lines
> Im drank and hittin on womens
> michelle is engageged
> chrissy is 20
> next




go smash a fattieyou can use my name its cool


----------



## We are all ONE

Pharcyde said:


> go smash a fattieyou can use my name its cool



dudemybro, 250 limit just got approved and I stopped sexting lysis like an hour ago


----------



## China Rider

i would totally sign and sweat on a petetion to put an end to the nudie thread

it's proven to attract the creepiest scumbags of the world to our homeland


----------



## Pharcyde

EbowTheLetter said:


> Enjoy raising your kid on your own.



lol


----------



## China Rider

Owl Eyed said:


> china pls come to my office.
> 
> we will try to work something out with ur face.
> 
> regrats,
> owl.


but brahhhhhhhhhhhhh


*NSFW*: 



i have a dentist appt.


----------



## lonewolf13

EbowTheLetter said:


> Enjoy raising your kid on your own.



i bet she drowns it and says a black man did it


----------



## Pharcyde

two puerto ricans


----------



## Owl Eyed

walk into a bar


----------



## Pharcyde

and the one says to the black bartender


----------



## Owl Eyed

China Rider said:


> but brahhhhhhhhhhhhh
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> i have a dentist appt.



ill put tools in ur mouth alrite.


----------



## We are all ONE

Philips head amirite


----------



## lonewolf13

we don't serve n*gger# herre


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

whoa whoa admiral


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

enough with the dicks ladies


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> we don't serve n*gger# herre



spot on


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's a look of smug gayness


----------



## modern buddha

Owl Eyed said:


> Go to a good stylist at least once and plan on spending some cash. A good stylist will be able to offer you options on what kind of hairstyle frames your head/face the best, and will give you advice that you will use for a lifetime (management/maintenance).
> 
> Otherwise, if you intend on sticking with a barber, I recommend you ask them to thin out your hair.



My hair gets the thinning sheers every other time I go. They can't use the sheers every time or else it frays my hair. And I've been to a place that costs quite a bit of money. They didn't know what to do either. Growing it out or keeping it shoulder length looks the best on me and doesn't require any daily to-do.


----------



## Thanatos

I think I shall post a pic after I go to the barber shop tomorrow. Getting a 1-skin fade I think.
And I won't have to see my balding patchy spots anymore!


----------



## Owl Eyed

Simply_Live said:


> My hair gets the thinning sheers every other time I go. They can't use the sheers every time or else it frays my hair. And I've been to a place that costs quite a bit of money. They didn't know what to do either. Growing it out or keeping it shoulder length looks the best on me and doesn't require any daily to-do.



you drive around the country now.

go to a busy city on the west or east coast.
not some podunk salon.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm gonna fuck that bitch one day.


----------



## lonewolf13

slaid cleaves


----------



## soundsystem00

Um pagey?

*ahem*


----------



## Pagey

soundsystem00 said:


> Um pagey?
> 
> *ahem*


Yes?

Woop woop euphoria! :D


----------



## Jabberwocky

make me, queerbait.


----------



## Bill

No u


----------



## Jabberwocky

my bad, speedread ftl


----------



## soundsystem00

Wat the F


----------



## modelskinny

soundsystem00 said:


> Wat the F



my thoughts exactly.


----------



## modern buddha

Take your stained underwear somewhere else. We don't want to smell that crap.


----------



## bagochina

hey at least i take regular showers.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

^if you current relationship goes south, pick up the phone and call me.


----------



## Owl Eyed

We are all ONE said:


> *And the ladies were like:*


----------



## bagochina

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> ^if you current relationship goes south, pick up the phone and call me.



ahh yeah, just say that slowly into my ear.  over and over.


----------



## modern buddha

bagochina said:


> hey at least i take regular showers.



I think most people would agree that greasy hair isfar less offensive than stained underwear.


----------



## bagochina

what>!>!???


----------



## modern buddha

Nothing. It obviously went right over your head. *airplane wooshing by noise*


----------



## soundsystem00

bmxxx said:


> lol why are you showing off your bedbug bites again?
> /cool bites bro



Some peope find battle wounds to be attractive. I find them rather stylish.


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

Geeze, I had to scroll through all those dicks to see some female cleavage?


----------



## Owl Eyed

stfu


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Do you really think so?
Hmph. I think I'm still a raging cunt.
Thankyouverymuch.


P.S. It's SEEMS, not seams.


----------



## We are all ONE

LOL your rite


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

aww man.
It's right. Not rite.


but what am i right about? 
That i'm still a raging cunt, or that you spelled seems wrong.
or both.


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Pharcyde

thenightwatch said:


> ...



hey there is a big xmas party at my place in a-town o the 22nd if you wanna come hang out

just get a ride to BC and ill pick you up 
and ill drop you off there if you can get a ride back


----------



## ArCi

soundsystem00 said:


> Spike it up. *Axe hairgel* is really good stuff. I use it.



lol


----------



## xstayfadedx

Spiked hair is fucking so the 90s and should stay there.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

when i rarely style my hair ill use crew


----------



## soundsystem00

Ive always spiked my hair. Even in the 80s


----------



## xstayfadedx

Simply_Live said:


> Would pinch cheeks. The other cheeks.



Creep.


----------



## modern buddha

You misunderstand! Your mind became filthy going down that path.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

bagochina said:


> cant.stop.looking.down.your.shirt



it's yours for the taking.


----------



## lonewolf13

can u get me offspring tix?


----------



## poopie

lonewolf13 said:


> can u get me offspring tix?



Dunno why, but this is probably the funniest thing you have ever said.


----------



## lonewolf13

poopie ur drunk go to sleep


----------



## kaywholed

lonewolf13 said:


> poopie ur drunk take off your pants



what a thing to say to a lady. you should be ashamed.

but do take his advice.


----------



## poopie

Only one of those things is true.


----------



## kaywholed

poopie said:


> Only one of those things is true.



lonewolf knows no shame.

my powers to make women remove their pants are getting stronger everyday.

so I will pants all women worldwide at the same time with my brain!!!!!!!


----------



## lonewolf13

China Rider said:


> sort of looks like st. louis ram's quarterback sam bradford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bonus points for sure



no Sammy is part naive American.  dwe s mom drank during her pregnancy


----------



## China Rider

lonewolf13 said:


> dwe s mom drank during her pregnancy








seriously though, come on brah

personal appearance smack is weak

but srsly

lol

oh wow


----------



## sconnie420

You'd get more people to post nudies if bl's anon function wasnt supr lame..it should be an anonymous nudie thread, then u will get more posters.


----------



## Jabberwocky

true, but they'd be posting shit they found online.


----------



## sconnie420

Not necessarily, but I get where you're coming from.. I just hate bl anon, and the way they do it.. But I do think ud get more chicks posting if it could b anon.. Nudes r nudes though.. I see both sides of the fence.


----------



## Jabberwocky

we *already* have a thread for 'anonymous' nudes, the bootyfull thread.  if you wanna post your nekkidness w/o saying it's you, toss it there.


----------



## Owl Eyed

bmxxx said:


> we *already* have a thread for 'anonymous' nudes, the bootyfull thread.  if you wanna post your nekkidness w/o saying it's you, toss it there.



Isn't that a thread where you post any and all pictures of beautiful women?

Edit: actually I guess that's like an anon nudie thread, but not really as it's not a dedicated anon BL nudie thread.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lonewolf13 said:


> no Sammy is part naive American.  dwe s mom drank during her pregnancy


I won't even get started on lonewolfs appearance.


----------



## lonewolf13

^ you are taking the high road my friend.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i know, i guess i just mean there is a spot that's appropriate-enough.  an "anonymous bl nudez" thread would be fail from teh beginning.  Plus, if i'm not able to associate a pic w/ the online persona, they're truly just "random" to me and, frankly, i don't see a point to restricting it to bl'ers (not that it would be restricted anyway, because ppl would lie like crazy)


----------



## sconnie420

I wasn't trying to start anything, I guess it was more of a suggestion.. I noticed this thread really has nil for pictures..


----------



## Jabberwocky

grab a cam and fix it!!1!  may do some shots myself later if i get to it >;]


----------



## sconnie420

bmxxx said:


> grab a cam and fix it!!1!  may do some shots myself later if i get to it >;]



I wouldn't want to scare any1 away.


----------



## iheartthisthread

Yeah, cuz titties are so scarey...


----------



## lostsoul.On.E

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> cutecute? I haven't seen her post in fucking ages.  Also, why do you shave your chest?



I don't. You can't even see my chest in that picture


----------



## bagochina

> His shampoo technique is divine.



lol. what?


----------



## bagochina

Little bunny Foo Foo
Hopping through the forest
Scooping up the field mice
And bopping 'em on the head


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I'll give you three chances, and if you don't behave, I'll turn you into a goon.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

star wars = sexy


----------



## kaywholed

shimazu said:


> looks like an outfit youd see in Star Wars tbph



id bang dat wookie


----------



## DexterMeth

boring


----------



## soundsystem00

How many times are you going to quote the woman? It's like half of you have never seen an attractive woman before. Jesus.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

soundsystem00 said:


> How many times are you going to quote the woman? It's like half of you have never seen an attractive woman before. Jesus.




I do concede, you made a good funny.


----------



## Mass08

....Might as well rename the title No nudez just talkin.


----------



## chrissie

wtf is wrong with leggings under a skirt?  i think it's pretty darn hawt.


----------



## alasdairm

^ seconded. it looks great, for the most part.

alasdair


----------



## Jabberwocky

thirded.
/and DEF on-board for *anything* involving boots.  You could pull a carrie in boots and i'd still prolly droool.  Boots, and any jewelry resembling chains/bonds <looking at you, kenickie> and i'm done for.


----------



## Jabberwocky

ya, like you could be all covered in pigs' blood and psycho, but...in boots...if it's poopie.....v.9/10.  Would bang.


----------



## modern buddha

Owl Eyed said:


> id faggot in your poopie anyday, gurl.



There is something stangely hilarious about this. I giggled like a kid.


----------



## soundsystem00

I didn't, for some reason. Weird.


----------



## poopie

Was totally able to go toe to toe with Carrie references with another BLer the other day and I miss this. I was thinking it had something to do with SATC. Should have realized that bmxxx was heterosexual male. Duuuurr. You rule.

Owlie, did you get my molexts?


----------



## Owl Eyed

we never exchanged phone numbers. 

besides, i decided that i'll be changing my numbers once i switch carriers at the end of this month or in jan. 
i need to, anyways, since there are certain people i don't want to have contact with anymore.


----------



## poopie

You ruin everything.


----------



## modelskinny

poopie said:


> You ruin everything.



No, that's my job.


----------



## Owl Eyed

i love you too.

perhaps after i get a new phone?


----------



## Jabberwocky

/super-jelly


----------



## lonewolf13

yo Owlie, can i get dem digits?


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## nowdubnvr6

bmxxx said:


>



agreed


----------



## xstayfadedx

Erich Generic said:


> spread em'
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> you're hiding drugs. I know you're hiding drugs.


Yes lots of drugs


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

you're not the first person that's told me that.


^ you could have just skipped a step, and just went to the goodwill yourself


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I hope they added the Bastard portion at the end.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Ya. 
The quality of their clothes are not worth the price. 
50-60$ for a sweater that's a poly blend? Lol pls.


----------



## pharmakos

its still so weird to me that everything is upside down in texas


----------



## soundsystem00

It's upside down? It's not showing that on my side but it did do that in the imageshack app. Weird. Oh well.


----------



## modern buddha

Texas? I'm thinking China! Only China still has call centers. Get with the times, TNW.


----------



## xstayfadedx

No india does too, duuuuuuh.


----------



## lonewolf13

Simply_Live said:


> Texas? I'm thinking China! Only China still has call centers. Get with the times, TNW.



bitch where my fuckin sammich


----------



## lonewolf13

stayfaded go to sleep and don't let tnw or llama make you do things that make you feel dirty or filthy


 love dad


----------



## goonbag

I ain't da pussy doctorshop if thats what u're asking


----------



## DoctorShop

goonbag said:


> I ain't da pussy doctorshop if thats what u're asking



exactly what i was asking


----------



## goonbag

DoctorShop said:


> exactly what i was asking



will sell sister for oxy's


----------



## Pharcyde

goonbag said:


> will sell sister for oxy's



i havve oxys 

the 40s

deal?



lol banned


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis said:


> Stayfaded looks more white than black. She's more of one of my homies.



Stop friend zoning me


----------



## phr

Owl Eyed said:


> Ugh, amonda, why Urban Outfitters?
> 
> I'd only go there during a sale that cuts off at least 20%, if not more.


Even after discounts their shit still ain't worth it.


----------



## bagochina

love the one your with.


----------



## kaywholed

bagochina said:


> Who you tryin' to get crazy with ese?



anyone with an untouched vaginal membrane


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

good luck with that


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Owl Eyed said:


> Did you forget aep is like 5'1///
> 
> And it appears as though aepsis is wearing heels/shoes that make her taller/how do they work


----------



## Jabberwocky

i could see that jpg another thousand times and will still chuckle :D


----------



## kaywholed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> good luck with that



a guy can dream cant he?

although I know if that is what I want, I gotta become religious and get married to some gross bitch, or fuck a kid.  no thanks to either.


----------



## Jabberwocky

if i met a girl who was 9.5+/10, and extremely cool, as a senior in HS, who claimed virginity til she met me, what are the odds that was the truth?
/looking for a statistic pulled out of your ass, not "very" or "unlikely"
//yes i believed her.  does that make me seem like the type that checks the dictionary for gullible?  
///13yrs later i still believe it


----------



## soundsystem00

bmxxx said:


> if i met a girl who was 9.5+/10, and extremely cool, as a senior in HS, who claimed virginity til she met me, what are the odds that was the truth?
> /looking for a statistic pulled out of your ass, not "very" or "unlikely"
> //yes i believed her.  does that make me seem like the type that checks the dictionary for gullible?
> ///13yrs later i still believe it



You are the type.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Simply_Live said:


> Much better. That man did a great job.
> 
> Can I have your number?


You can have more than my number


----------



## Owl Eyed

EbowTheLetter said:


>



sry


----------



## lonewolf13

even if the world don't end... ginger ain't ever getting fucked by a woman


----------



## kaywholed

xstayfadedx said:


> What if the world does end and you die a virgin?



aint goin' out like that!


----------



## modern buddha

DrinksWithEvil said:


> You can have more than my number



smooth criminal!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

L2R said:


> man that drinkswithevil bloke posts heaps of photos, his handle should be "drinkswithcamera"




fucking classic.


----------



## pharmakos

L2R said:


> i clicked for eldub pics and i was sadly disappoint. "



yeah lonewolf hasn't posted pics in like forever


----------



## Bill

My injin


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

haha pefect


----------



## Bill

That works


----------



## We are all ONE

wats dat mean, no bra?
rub on out in public?


----------



## Jabberwocky

thenightwatch said:


> yeah lonewolf hasn't posted pics in like forever


never seen one, and have always pictured him in a wheelchair lol..



/and this page is chock full'o win.


----------



## DexterMeth

EbowTheLetter said:


> The KKK want to picket WBC.  The jihadis freed the American reporters in Syria.  THE WORLD IS A *M*I*X**E*D UP PLACE NOW, DEX!.



"it's more distant social networks…ethnicity is a convenient marker that they can burn you can leave." -ebola


----------



## modern buddha

thenightwatch said:


> ss00 you call that dressing up?  you're not even wearing a tie.





			
				EbowTheLetter;11146680

Jesus said:
			
		

> It's tough in this world when you can't afford a tie. Not to mention, plaid shirts are tough as shit to match a tie with.


----------



## lonewolf13

go bolo

they w/ errthang


----------



## shimazu

that's why you wear a white dress shirt which matches with, hm idk just about fucking anything


----------



## pharmakos

Simply_Live said:


> It's tough in this world when you can't afford a tie. Not to mention, plaid shirts are tough as shit to match a tie with.



ties are a dollar at the thrift shop

i don't have a job and even i can afford a tie.  he's working at least.  =p


----------



## L2R

Bill said:


> My injin



oh there you are. ... miss that happy fase


----------



## deaf eye

poopie said:


> Your body is sick.




dem veins  ndt


----------



## Jabberwocky

^what an odd way to bump the nudie thread.


----------



## modern buddha

thenightwatch said:


> ties are a dollar at the thrift shop
> 
> i don't have a job and even i can afford a tie.  he's working at least.  =p



So that means his situation is deplorable!


----------



## We are all ONE

^90's were awesome


----------



## soundsystem00

I miss DNA


----------



## Mel22

entheo said:


> It's hard to tell if she is working with much in that photo... Too much arch on the back.
> Incomplete/10- might bang


----------



## Thanatos

^ haha I've been lurking for years. Just not creeping on specific posters.
At any rate, we need more chicks-less dude pics


----------



## Bill

If you were actually lurking you'd have known


----------



## ArCi

o mel, o u


----------



## We are all ONE

I bet my left testie arci is workin w the smallest pecker on BL


----------



## We are all ONE

We are all ONE said:


> I bet my left testie arci is workin w the smallest pecker on BL



Lol


----------



## Thanatos

We are all ONE said:


> I bet my left testie arci is workin w the smallest pecker on BL



Who could possibly be packing less? DWE is the only one I can think of.


----------



## modern buddha

DWE probably had it going good until he started his ndtitl. I think he was probably a good dude at some point. 

He's a cutie, but the usage is a turn off.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i wouldn't count him out yet, he's barely off the wagon right nao


----------



## DoctorShop

Might as well call this thread a sausage fest.


----------



## smokemctoke420

^ yup. apparently all the girls are scared twats and wont post there nudes.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lol


----------



## modelskinny

I prefer just "twat" and not "scared twat".


----------



## Jabberwocky

"dunno search function"

learn the interwebz.  search adn google have surpassed dogs as man's best friend.


----------



## DexterMeth

Puppies need to die too.  Stop being such a racist.


----------



## One Thousand Words

We are all ONE said:


> I hate those shoes as much as you do


----------



## ChickenScratch

I want to face plant in Paul's ass


----------



## Thanatos

We need more geo in this thread. Save it for Christmas?


----------



## We are all ONE

Ladies and Gentlemen, I give you *hthr007*


----------



## DexterMeth

Hater or heather

"The Heathers" was fucked.


----------



## hthr007

DexterMeth said:


> Hater or heather
> 
> "The Heathers" was fucked.



Heather. My name


----------



## DexterMeth

Yo dawg. Post nudes N' make err1 happy yo.


----------



## soundsystem00

shimazu said:


> I want a bib like that but with pot plants on it



Show yourself.


----------



## panic in paradise

ENFJ 
_GO!_


----------



## ChickenScratch

I fucking hate babies


----------



## DexterMeth

F-bombs ego


----------



## panic in paradise

let us have some tits(sunny side up)


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

ChickenScratch said:


> I fucking hate babies



As do I, ChickenScratch. As do I.

I can't wait to never expand my vagina for something that grows up to be a lousy, immoral creature that sucks the money out of my life and deprives me of my ability to travel the world peacefully and fuck often.


----------



## pastelcircus

Maybe later Pip, maybe later


----------



## panic in paradise

pastelcircus said:


> Maybe later Pip, maybe later



runs in circles...


----------



## nowdubnvr6

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> As do I, ChickenScratch. As do I.
> 
> I can't wait to never expand my vagina for something that grows up to be a lousy, immoral creature that sucks the money out of my life and deprives me of my ability to travel the world peacefully and fuck often.


----------



## Jabberwocky

okay, a curiousity that's been piqued by some recent posts - is it true that girls get a rush of pm's after such photos?  pastel, have you gotten any pm's from ppl you don't talk to this afternoon?
/plz answer; lives are at stake.


----------



## bagochina

Don't tell him about me...


----------



## pastelcircus

It's cool that they have basements in florida and all, but I'm not in the basement lol. And Iwouldn't know, nobody's pm'd and I've never posted nudez 'til today, you're asking the wrong girl 

China- I won't


----------



## We are all ONE

Pics of your asshole plz


----------



## Pagey

bmxxx said:


> okay, a curiousity that's been piqued by some recent posts - is it true that girls get a rush of pm's after such photos?  pastel, have you gotten any pm's from ppl you don't talk to this afternoon?
> /plz answer; lives are at stake.



yes, they vary from somewhat flattering to borderline creepy


----------



## Jabberwocky

pastelcircus said:


> It's cool that they have basements in florida and all, but I'm not in the basement lol. And Iwouldn't know, nobody's pm'd and I've never posted nudez 'til today, you're asking the wrong girl
> 
> China- I won't


...no, no..NO.  I'm from Boston/MA.  and no they don't have many basements where i live due to sea-level concerns, but did have basements growing up, adn them windows looked like basement-windows ;]

/am tempted to pm you right now for lulz, but think that, subconsciously, it'd just be a poor attempt to pm a cutey.  so i'll abstain.




We are all ONE said:


> Pics of your asshole plz


i recall one shot of your goofy ass, fully-clothed, w/ aep.  nudes or gtfo.
/you look like a fun guy and all, but for realz.  give to get.
//if that's you in your avatar, ignore all of this post.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

LOL i always wondered the same shit if dudes actually pm'd girls on the internet after nude photos.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pagey said:


> yes, they vary from somewhat flattering to borderline creepy



i can only imagine.  wtf could you say to someone when your attraction is based upon nudes that they posted anonymously?  "you're hot"?  ..yeah, no shit, i'm imagining that you're one of thousands that've seen them and thought the same, so congrats >;]

/have never gotten a single pm despite countless nudes.  this "females are into sexual things the same as guys" bullshit needs to be understood for the bullshit absurdity it really is.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

bmxxx said:


> i can only imagine.  wtf could you say to someone when your attraction is based upon nudes that they posted anonymously?  "you're hot"?  ..yeah, no shit, i'm imagining that you're one of thousands that've seen them and thought the same, so congrats >;]
> 
> /have never gotten a single pm despite countless nudes.  this "females are into sexual things the same as guys" bullshit needs to be understood for the bullshit absurdity it really is.



Yea i call bullshit too. Havent ever had bitches comin up to me buyin my drinks and getting me cabs home and shit.


----------



## pastelcircus

bmxxx said:


> ...no, no..NO.  I'm from Boston/MA.  and no they don't have many basements where i live due to sea-level concerns, but did have basements growing up, adn them windows looked like basement-windows ;]
> 
> /am tempted to pm you right now for lulz, but think that, subconsciously, it'd just be a poor attempt to pm a cutey.  so i'll abstain..



Ohhhkay, no. First floor. 

/it's the thought that counts.

Waao- idk if you're being serious or not, but no.


----------



## Pagey

bmxxx said:


> i can only imagine.  wtf could you say to someone when your attraction is based upon nudes that they posted anonymously?  "you're hot"?  ..yeah, no shit, i'm imagining that you're one of thousands that've seen them and thought the same, so congrats >;]
> 
> /have never gotten a single pm despite countless nudes.  this "females are into sexual things the same as guys" bullshit needs to be understood for the bullshit absurdity it really is.



Yeah this one guy asked me to be his internet sex friend or something after seeing one pic. I mean wow.
For the most part I don't see why they don't just post their opinions in the thread itself, it would be less disturbing 

I'm surprised you've never gotten one though. Guys indeed seem to be more forward with it


----------



## nowdubnvr6

its probably the same guys that ask for your number and then stalk you on FB before you ever go out with them.


----------



## Jabberwocky

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Yea i call bullshit too. Havent ever had bitches comin up to me buyin my drinks and getting me cabs home and shit.



seriously.  if a girl wants to get laid, she CAN.  That is fact, and almost wholly irrelevant from her person or appearance.  For most guys, that is a major problem.  I like to think i have an advantage here, and did in specific scenarios in my past, but all things the same, i cannot roll into a random bar and leave 10min later w/ a person intent on having sex - ALL girls can.  Maybe not all, but, quite literally, 95+% can.


----------



## soundsystem00

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> As do I, ChickenScratch. As do I.
> 
> I can't wait to never expand my vagina for something that grows up to be a lousy, immoral creature that sucks the money out of my life and deprives me of my ability to travel the world peacefully and fuck often.



Can we fuck often?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Pagey said:


> Yeah this one guy asked me to be his internet sex friend or something after seeing one pic. I mean wow.
> For the most part I don't see why they don't just post their opinions in the thread itself, it would be less disturbing
> 
> I'm surprised you've never gotten one though. Guys indeed seem to be more forward with it


wanna cyber? 
/lol but seriously, if i thought any level of eroticism were to be had in such ways, you'd be in my top several choices fer shure >;P
//the existence of cyber-sex, when internet pr0n is a reality, is beyond me.  if i cannot get off w/o someone i know personally and care for, i can be in adn out of my room in under 5min thnx to the web.  WTF would i want to make masturbation more complex for?  PPL who're into expanding cyber-sensuality are probably lacking in many capacities that make real intimacy relevant (sadly) :/


----------



## DexterMeth

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> oh look- it's DrinksWithADiaper.



Should I say "yup" knife, or are you still mad at me from earlier, for thinking I was talking shit about your mom?  I was talking shit about CS's.  lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

Bmx, stop acting like a faggot.


----------



## pharmakos

i've gotten 2 PMs Re: my nudes

both from guys tho


----------



## bagochina

i think he is on a 4 loko bender, again.


----------



## Jabberwocky

it's not an act.
/whyTF do ppl think i am teh ghey?  wish i could shed that shit lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

bagochina said:


> i think he is on a 4 loko bender, again.



a - haven't gone on a 'bender' in years, and if/when i do i do it properly and in style (hint: ethanol will FUCK that vibe all up.  the proper/classic narcotics are more than sufficient for someone in a fuck-life, don't-give-a-shit bender)
/couldn't even afford 1/4th a proper bender right nao.  when you go all out, you go all out; that cannot be done cheaply.

b - it's steel reserve tonight, cuz that's all the grocer stocked and i don't care to go to the mini-mart for my preferred hood booze.


----------



## slushy muddy water

pastelcircus said:


> Waao- idk if you're being serious or not, but no.



lolol


----------



## pastelcircus

bmxxx said:


> seriously.  if a girl wants to get laid, she CAN.  That is fact, and almost wholly irrelevant from her person or appearance.  For most guys, that is a major problem.


True. In fact, a random Facebook friend attempted to book up on this basis, saying that it "must be nice" to be reasonablyattractive, and that he "actually has to work" at getting laid. He also seemed tohad the idea that if he told me i was hot enough on enough occassions, he might get something more out of it, I just wonder if that tactic has ever worked for him or not.

Some people have NO game.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i love you too drinkswithaknife 

im going to marry you 

ty pagey


----------



## DexterMeth

You have to come up with a better BL handle for her first.


----------



## Jabberwocky

pastelcircus said:


> True. In fact, a random Facebook friend attempted to book up on this basis, saying that it "must be nice" to be reasonablyattractive, and that he "actually has to work" at getting laid. He also seemed tohad the idea that if he told me i was hot enough on enough occassions, he might get something more out of it, I just wonder if that tactic has ever worked for him or not.
> 
> Some people have NO game.


lol, that story has plaid out in the lives of most anybody haha!  
[edit: i wrote 'plaid' instead of 'played out'.  there's little chance that was spell/auto correct.  need to get offline soon, and stay securely within the confines of lounge until then  ]



at this point, i see "game" as basically wrong.  I was excellent at game, adn that's not delusion it's something i was known for amongst ppl who liked and (mostly) hated me.  I coudl 'get' most any girl i ever tried for- but i wasn't myself when doing it, adn yeah manipulation is part and parcel for "game".  I was never anything remotely approaching 'creep' or 'date rape' lol, but i definitely took wayyyy unfair advantage of what happens when someone thinks they're more important to you than one particular night.  

EDIT: tl;dr*:  masturbation < casual sex < intimate sex.  Casual sex being about 1% of the way between masturbation and intimate sex.  If your approach to the opposite sex is gamed for casual sex, you're definitely barking up the wrong tree; focus on efficient masturbation, and the quest towards proper, intimate sex.  You won't be disappoint / is wholly worthwhile.
/*sorry but there was a wall of alcohol-induced text that made great points, albeit in a way unintelligible to anyone but me  edited/re-written for general-consumption.


----------



## ChickenScratch

You are one weird motherfucker


----------



## pastelcircus

Okay, some people have no approach, if that sounds better. I agree on the whole bit about game being thinly disguised manipulation, but still. If a guy is gonna text me out of interest, he better have something else lined up than a few shitty appearance based compliments. Questions even, but no. He didn't, so i actually told him pretty much what you just said, how i've been reckless with emotions and blah blah. It's not that sex doesn't sound good or anything, but the emotional dishonesty got old, so i do the same lol. If the sex were ever worth it then it might be a different story...

Also, lulz on the plaid vs. played thing. 

Well plaid, indeed


----------



## Jabberwocky

ChickenScratch said:


> You are one weird motherfucker



you have NO idea, lol.  online persona couldn't even give you a hint, brotha.


----------



## Jabberwocky

would bet dollars to dimes she's employed, in an unassuming role like sales clerk or hostess.  with a semi-serious boyfriend that she cares for, but would just as quickly leave.
/am working on my hannibal theme, whaddya think?


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

soundsystem00 said:


> Did the cat dress up in its own free will?
> 
> Ill draw you a picture.



No, but he took it like a man! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Is it gold plated and filled with three wishes? All of which must come true by force of the universe?


----------



## Owl Eyed

soundsystem00 said:


> Ill draw you a picture.



lol


----------



## soundsystem00

Sideorderofhotness pm box is full.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Owlie probably does a nicely crafted penis painting.


----------



## soundsystem00

I drew him an owl one tine and he was super ungrateful.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

soundsystem00 said:


> Sideorderofhotness pm box is full.



Emptied like a bladder without prostate problems.


----------



## pharmakos

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Emptied like a bladder without prostate problems.



you have a beautiful way with words


----------



## pastelcircus

It's off the mark but has potiential.

Pyrotchnicspls, homeboy came at me five times with the same theme in greeting, tell me that's not offputting.


----------



## iheartthisthread

i did not. Lol


----------



## pastelcircus

Neauuuuuu, lol, I was referring to the dude from Facebook. Not you


----------



## We are all ONE

pastelcircus said:


> homeboy came at me five times with the same theme in greeting, tell me that's not offputting.



Pics of asshole plz


----------



## tackyspiral

yah so we are really are just talking now huh?

i demand more nudity bmxxx you seem drunk get naked and take pics!!!


----------



## pastelcircus

We are all ONE said:


> Pics of asshole plz


Dude, no.


----------



## We are all ONE

Prude


----------



## Jabberwocky

pastelcircus said:


> It's off the mark but has potiential.
> 
> Pyrotchnicspls, homeboy came at me five times with the same theme in greeting, tell me that's not offputting.



once shoulda been off-putting(ftfy ;P ), but is forgivable if/when followup warrants such understanding.  a 5th time means you didn't lay it down properly on attempts1-4 ;PPPPP
/lol i like pretending things i say have relevance, like girls like you aren't the metaphorical equivalent of "fighting them off with a stick".  Such illusions help make me feel more comfortable being a barren male 
edit: not barren in the fertility-sense, tho i have considered tube-tying.  turns out, it was irrelevant; tho i had no desire for babies at that point, i also foudn that, upon re-enterng the market, i didn't have the pregnancy concerns i previously had as a young stud.    
//celibacy: cheaper and less invasive than surgery.


----------



## pastelcircus

Thanks for the fix, and I'm not sure if by 'lay it down' you mean to fuck or shut down lol. If you mean to shit down, then I totally tried the first time. 

I will admit to not being absolutely fucking rude to  the dude, but I'm only willing to be so big of a bitch in order to get a point across.

Also, celibacy ftw


----------



## Jabberwocky

tackyspiral said:


> yah so we are really are just talking now huh?
> 
> i demand more nudity bmxxx you seem drunk get naked and take pics!!!


yes am half "in the bag" lol, which means almost zero chance the cam is gonna come out.  I do those when sober...if life's taught me anything, it's to be cautious of intoxication.  most of my craziness comes while sober, when ndtitl'd i chillax and mind my p's and q's.
/slurring and light racial/non-PC humor is the worst you'll see from me.
//themoreyouknow.jpg


----------



## Jabberwocky

pastelcircus said:


> Thanks for the fix, and I'm not sure if by 'lay it down' you mean to fuck or shut down lol. If you mean to shit down, then I totally tried the first time.
> 
> I will admit to not being absolutely fucking rude to  the dude, but I'm only willing to be so big of a bitch in order to get a point across.
> 
> Also, celibacy ftw


lol no i meant lay down the law...can see how that was written wrong lol.  meant that after 1 pathetic attempt, you ignore or find out whethr he's a clown w/ ulterior/manipulative motives, or if he's just genuinely terrible at approaching ppl and has honest/respectable intentions.  If you didn't bother to find out at point1 or 2, by his 3-5 attempts it's clear he falls to shady by default (despite some popular sentiment, such dedication is neither cute nor healthy).
/no admissions for that - being rude is a douchebag approach and only appropriate in places like bl where it's part and parcel, yknaw?
//celibacy is not for the win.  neither for the species nor personally.  order you to immediately locate and arrive at my address, so we can address a mutual deficiency (for the betterment of the species, of course)


----------



## pastelcircus

I meant shut down lmao, fuck autocorrect.
/yeah, probably hence attempts 2-5, it's whatevs.
//I've never been a huge fan of the species but may be able to take one for the team.

Fedex or fedex?


----------



## Mel22

stfu bmxxxxx! pls mods pls infract him.

and you too pastelcircus - less talking, more asshole. YOUVE ALREADY BEEN TOLD NICELY TWICE, FFS.

y u no listen?

slow learners, slow ppls.


----------



## tackyspiral

thats it mel... now you have to get naked... please


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I can't wait for me and pastel to go move to our own island and eat coconuts all day and not fuck


----------



## Jabberwocky

tackyspiral said:


> thats it mel... now you have to get naked... please



she already provided a shopped image of some random HS facebooker's tits w/ "entheo".  therefore, she has free-to-bitch license (a common thing for non-nudists around here, apparently :/ )

tacky, i heard tnw talking about some holiday tax nudes- fact or fiction?  heard they were pulled quickly..


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I can't wait for me and pastel to go move to our own island and eat coconuts all day and not fuck



DWE- you are a coconut-******.  
/sorry, got infracted last time i made the reference clearly 
//blua REALLY needs to reconsider the racial slur/humor guidelines, at least in the lounge.  WE WILL STILL MAKE FUNNIES OF IT, you're only able to make us rephrase.


----------



## pastelcircus

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I can't wait for me and pastel to go move to our own island and eat coconuts all day and not fuck


Mmmmmmmmh.




Me neither


----------



## Mel22

bmxxx said:


> she already provided a shopped image of some random HS facebooker's tits w/ "entheo".  therefore, she has free-to-bitch license (a common thing for non-nudists around here, apparently :/ )



photoshop this, fagit.


----------



## Thanatos

They would be more believable with visible nip action 8)


----------



## Jabberwocky

entheo said:


> They would be more believable with visible nip action 8)


exactly.


if you can't do a shot w/ something more specific- read: somethign including the letters "BMX", then gtfo and we are done here.


----------



## bagochina

mel aint shit but shit talker bmx, she aint postin no tits.


----------



## Thanatos

I'll trade an autism certificate for them nips Mel


----------



## Mel22

i have nothing to prove, i just wanted to tell you again that YOU SUCK.


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuck you chinkyboy, that was the best way i could proposition her for an exclusive shot!
/have little doubt she's rocking what we all love, but you can't act that way if you want _that _type of girl's attn.; they're fucked in the head like that ('bitches be crazy', and all that)


----------



## Jabberwocky

*checks timestamps*
/did i really just spend that long pouring out honesty in that other lounge thread?  LOL!
//mel my game is up.  i want my name written across your tits - WITH at least a lil nip showing.  you already know i'm game w/ a camera- what will it take to broker a trade?  i'm about getting what i want, can that be done w/ my body, PC, camera, and some exhibitionist-tendencies?  if so, what's the price?


----------



## Mel22

i hear that a sharpie in the butt is a tradition here, but i am yet to experience this as the newb that i am.

DO THIS (it shouldn't be hard, taking into account your recent admission), and i shall do as you have asked.


----------



## bagochina

boooyah!


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol, none of that is an admission, every single aspect of that has been stated clearly *plenty* of times on bluelight, don't take missing it for it not being said ;P
/hell my 1st thread under this username was regarding a porn w/ him and a female-friend of ours! 
//things in my bum are a major no-no - ass-play of any sort, even "vanilla" guy-into-girl-ass is disgusting to me and is little different than asking for potty-play 
///would lub a jpg of my username on your tits, but fucking LOL if you think it means close to that much to me!


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol, didn't think you'd be game...  if fucking myself with a sharpie is the requirement for 'bmxxx' on your tits, your valuation of yourself/your tits(and let's be real as to which is more relevant for any purpose in the lounge..) is so far off i have to ask wtf you're smoking, and whether you got anymore. 
/c'mon up that sarcasm a notch, i've given you ample material to work w/ and the newb who made a quip about my ex leaving me leaves you in the dust.
//lol jk, be gentle i'm super fragile ;P


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Aw come on, sharpie in the butt isn't as bad as it sounds.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol no of course not, it's not a pain thing it's all that it implies.  for the same reasons she wants it, i find it beyond consideration (particularly for trivial matters such as a random set of tits)

/in retrospect, i think it was beyond dumb to have presumed she'd come to the table w/ something challenging, yet acceptable.  Public nudity, or her handle written on my dick..shit like that.  leaving the floodgates open, in the way i wrote that, was just inviting stupidity adn negated any realistic probability of getting my name on her tits.  or of her getting me to do some thing quasi-risque.  congrats mel, everyone loses.  i was(am kinda still) drunk, and have a camera.  fun shit coulda happened.  
//c'mon, tell me how little you care and how funny my/anyone's hopes were ;P


----------



## tender lamb shank

yeah cool, understood
/but why
//do you type like this?
/// FFS


----------



## pastelcircus

Oh hai der, seyer. Long time, no see


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Thanks bud....so far s good on the dope


----------



## pastelcircus

plus the wallpaper pwns. just sayin'


----------



## Owl Eyed

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Owlie probably does a nicely crafted penis painting.



you're unaware of ss00's history in TL. 
let me explain:

he touted his "artwork" as something groundbreaking. they were just squares and circles superimposed on each other, and amateur cartoon drawings.
he got ridiculed for it.
he had a meltdown. 



soundsystem00 said:


> I drew him an owl one tine and he was super ungrateful.



actually, you had a meltdown and went on a nonsensical tirade about nothing related to that drawing.


----------



## We are all ONE

Bill, it's the holidays FFS , quit being an angry Japanese woman 

come get a hug


----------



## Owl Eyed

We are all ONE said:


> Bill, it's the holidays FFS , quit being an angry Japanese woman
> 
> come get a hug



the holidays were over yesterday.

i also got food poisoning yesterday for the first time. 
the amount of murky water being ejected from my asshole was alarming.
the stomach cramps were so painful i passed out. 

i'm better today though.
i'm getting a new phone too.

best,
yoko.


----------



## We are all ONE

Was papi galloping around the house belting Chamillionare?


----------



## soundsystem00

Owl Eyed said:


> actually, you had a meltdown and went on a nonsensical tirade about nothing related to that drawing.



Oh yeahhhhh. Oops. Want me to draw you something else? I'm gonna draw you a new and improving GROUNDBREAKING owl tonight!


----------



## Owl Eyed

We are all ONE said:


> Was papi galloping around the house belting Chamillionare?



he has no interest in the more _colorful_ side of american pop culture.


----------



## kaywholed

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> So daper.



bitch where yo style at?

dapper ain't no untucked shirt wearing, tattooed and ear holed mothafucker.

dapper being one neat mothafucker.  ain't stained pants here, while being one cool ass cat, cannot qualify as dapper.

source: the dapper men federation of the universe


----------



## Jabberwocky

kaywholed said:


> bitch where yo style at?
> 
> dapper ain't no untucked shirt wearing, tattooed and ear holed mothafucker.
> 
> dapper being one neat mothafucker.  ain't stained pants here, while being one cool ass cat, cannot qualify as dapper.
> 
> source: the dapper men federation of the universe


yes.  'that'/'this^'.
/source: DWE's proper introduction to dapperness on previous page.


----------



## soundsystem00

Hotmomma@bluelight.ru 

Sext her


----------



## Jabberwocky

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> She'll like that.



i bet..


----------



## soundsystem00

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> She just got contacts, I'll tell her that some strangers on the internet think she's pretty.
> She'll like that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get down with that.



Ill send naked pics of my mini weenis


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lets see that ass aep,stop fucking around and give daddy his present.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^werd.  AEP shots are same as PI / poopz / etc.
/ie, >life.


----------



## tentram

Mel22 said:


> you look lovely pastel, so that's fine.
> 
> and no sry tackyspiral, no no no no no non no noononon. manners don't work on me.



bitch please!


----------



## pastelcircus

soundsystem00 said:


> * drops iPhone *
> 
> Nice pics pastel chick. Pm me.



make me.


----------



## Jabberwocky

i will be your devoted follower and slave through this life and the next if you pm me.

/lol this prolly reads as if it were in jest..


----------



## lostNfound

what happened to your doodle


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

soundsystem00 said:


> * drops iPhone *
> 
> Nice pics pastel chick. Pm me.



Can you get any more lame?


----------



## lonewolf13

Abject said:


> You got some nice curves girl



gtfo da lounge... n00b


----------



## Bill

^ Yea if you're into that junked out chic look


----------



## pastelcircus

bmxxx said:


> i will be your devoted follower and slave through this life and the next if you pm me.
> 
> /lol this prolly reads as if it were in jest..


Is jest


----------



## pastelcircus

We are all ONE said:


> what's that chick, like 5'1"?


Is there anything wrong with being 5'1", waao?


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

hahah pretty much (although if it worked it wouldn't be so lame)





DrinksWithEvil said:


> Can you get any more lame?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

he was trying to be witty,and pointing out her size so it would make me look even smaller and lowlier. It didint work.


----------



## Noodle

tracphone jpegs for the win


----------



## We are all ONE

pastelcircus said:


> Is there anything wrong with being 5'1", waao?



Only if you are a Mexican Junkie


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

thank god im 4'2 and hawaiian


----------



## pastelcircus

DrinksWithEvil said:


> he was trying to be witty,and pointing out her size so it would make me look even smaller and lowlier. It didint work.


Right, I'm just asking because I actually am 5'1".. Odds are you aren't much shorter than that


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

just about 11 inche


----------



## We are all ONE

You should post a topless pic for her Drinks


----------



## pastelcircus

cheerio said:


> tracphone jpegs for the win


Wins thread by 10,000


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> That's more like it




yes i can catch food,climb trees for coconuts, and make a girl wish she never met me. 

oh And make sweet tender love and the furious hate filled quickies


----------



## pastelcircus

Edit, china- Riight.

Entheo- to answer your second question, i'm building up for the one of me and your mom. Jsyk

Dwe- it's cool, I have the same abilities and more, for better or worser 8)


----------



## Thanatos

^ I'm sorry for calling you a munchkin bro. I'm an angry drunk.
You're just below average height.

Eww, I would do almost anything to avoid seeing my mother. No thanks, you just ruined yourself...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

awww thanks hun

i love you

im sorry for calling you a wigger. 5'6 is exactly average i think


----------



## Thanatos

I was gonna say 5'7 but really it's all the same. Let's go walk down the strip and Mac on some fine honeys now that everything is squashed.


----------



## pastelcircus

entheo said:


> Eww, I would do almost anything to avoid seeing my mother. No thanks, you just ruined yourself...


See, Drinks?.. works like a charm


----------



## pastelcircus

entheo said:


> Eww, I would do almost anything to avoid seeing my mother. No thanks, you just ruined yourself...


See, Drinks?.. works every time


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> See, Drinks?.. works like a charm



thats my girl. so smart so sassy. and she says worser. what a babe.


----------



## pastelcircus

Smhh


----------



## Max Power

entheo said:


> How come you are more and more beautiful with every pic you post? What are you building us up for?



Her penis.


----------



## bagochina

Couldn't you just memorize it and picture it in your head?


----------



## DamagedLemon

You fail to understand the entire point.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## bagochina

What is the point?


----------



## kaywholed

DamagedLemon said:


> I wasn't trying to be original. I was trying to put something of Vonnegut that means a lot to me on my body.


please get slaughter house 5 tattooed across your belly like gangstas get 'thug life'


----------



## Jabberwocky

i have reason to suspect my bro has recently acquired a jailhouse vonnegut piece..


----------



## Jabberwocky

kaywholed said:


> please get slaughter house 5 tattooed across your belly like gangstas get 'thug life'



lol i had several friends w/ the old-english arc above their stomachs ;P


----------



## Noodle

oh hi

do you post here often?


----------



## kaywholed

bmxxx said:


> lol i had several friends w/ the old-english arc above their stomachs ;P



you have poor taste in companions.


----------



## kaywholed

ChickenScratch said:


> DL is just flat out fucking hot.



yeah but the horizontal vagina is a bit of a turn off.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^thought you're turned off by _all _vaginas?  
/sorry if am confusing you.  
//you're the virgin iirc, no?


----------



## Thanatos

kaywholed said:


> yeah but the horizontal vagina is a bit of a turn off.



Beggars can't be choosers. You could get pretty adventurous working that shit sideways.


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

iheartthisthread said:


> that's hawt, roll over?



Roll over Rover

and let Jimi take over...


----------



## pastelcircus

cheerio said:


> oh hi
> 
> do you post here often?


You would probably recognize the bn if I did


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> awww thanks hun
> 
> i love you
> 
> im sorry for calling you a wigger. *5'6 is exactly average i think*



lol


----------



## Jktm

Great noodz peeps....

I'd post a true nude, but I don't exactly have a big peepee to say the least, and could do without the trolling/embarrassment lol...


----------



## lonewolf13

imma bout 7 1/2 tbph


----------



## Mel22

there is no need to feel inadequate with a rack like yours DOUGCHE


----------



## n3ophy7e

Mel, I think it's about time you posted some nudes  Amiright!!


----------



## Noodle

You are!


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx said:


> heh you changed it again ;P
> s.l you're awesome and you should rock your original tags for all they're worth.
> /IMO.



My original tags? C'mon mate, I've been around for more than two years. I don't even remember what my original avatar was!


----------



## Jktm

Mel22 said:


> there is no need to feel inadequate with a rack like yours DOUGCHE



I've no micropenis, but you haven't seen my junk before mel lol...


----------



## Jktm

I just hope my little dick didn't kill the nudie thread lmfao...


----------



## Mel22

i'm afraid that i can't do that n3o, the girl i commissioned to do the boob shots isn't down with nudes. i love you and it really hurts me that i cannot do what you have asked.

very brave DOUGCHE, and i'm sure it's a fine penis. but what is that ring thing around it? where did it come from and what is it for? is that a hick willy thing, or do non-hick willies also come with this special ring?


----------



## Jktm

Now-a-days they only do partial circumcisions...it's like a half-and-half thing...and I'm not hard, so it's more prominent...basically...it's the foreskin than they left...perhaps in the very near future I'll post a pic of my cialis dick lol...

and what do you mean you're "sure it's a fine penis" it either is or isn't lol...


----------



## Mel22

"fine" is as far as i'll go - i'm not a faggot.


----------



## pastelcircus

If my phone loaded nsfw I would totally put my two cents in


----------



## Mel22

^ faggot


----------



## pastelcircus

^mmmayyybeee*


----------



## Jktm

NSFW removed...


----------



## Owl Eyed

ChickenScratch said:


> Doug, you have a great dick, man.  I hope to one day stick it up my asshole.



fuck off faggot, i saw it first.


----------



## Owl Eyed

We are all ONE said:


> Both of you, out...GTFO my house
> seriously


----------



## pastelcircus

^
Aahaa


We are all ONE said:


> Both of you, out...GTFO my house
> seriously
> 
> 
> we need to get you a new camera , I can't fap to a hairy black mans leg


Exactly.


----------



## lostNfound

They're too tall for you.


----------



## soundsystem00

I wouldn't "fuck" them but I would make sweet love to them and wake up next to them. Probably would cook eggs and bacon as well.


----------



## Jabberwocky

that's how my last sexual encounter went.   
/no bacon.
//young preppy asian chicks FTW.

cooking/cleaning is such a weird aphrodesiac for chicks lol.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

bmxxx said:


> /no bacon.



So close...


----------



## Jabberwocky

i made eggs/cheese english muffin sammies.  this was in her friend's apartment, her friend having gone to work and the girl still asleep on the couch.  walked in that kitchen like i owned the place (i met both the girls the prior night lol ;P  REALLY should spend a night w/ my old friends sometime soon and end this celebacy lol, sloppy/drunk hookups > nothing :/ )

edit: oh yes, this was wearing nothing.  i cannot even explain to you how much this act endeared that girl to me.  take notes, folks.


----------



## modern buddha

soundsystem00 said:


> Probably would cook eggs and bacon as well.



... I don't know how you're still single. Bacon and eggs? Heck yeah!


----------



## Jabberwocky

will just go ahead and say you *def *should should pm that kid next time you're trucking through dallas.  regardless of whether this would result in pics to the lounge.
/serious as a heart attack.  you know you'll be through there sometime soon-enough ;P


----------



## modern buddha

You just want pictures. I'm sure I'll meet him eventually.


----------



## Jabberwocky

jeebus was an arab..

and a midget.

[think you meant "'merican/republican jeebus"]


----------



## Jabberwocky

heh, i would like to see more shots of you, but that's not it in the least.  was just trying to help facilitate something that'd be worthwhile.  
/so, will you contact him next time you're in dallas?


----------



## soundsystem00

We can go to an AA meeting.


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx said:


> heh, i would like to see more shots of you, but that's not it in the least.  was just trying to help facilitate something that'd be worthwhile.
> /so, will you contact him next time you're in dallas?



If there's a little bit of downtime, I don't see why not!



soundsystem00 said:


> We can go to an AA meeting.



I'm not sure I'd fit in very well. I'm brash when it comes to people feeling sorry for themselves. How about a walk downtown?


----------



## pharmakos

bmx has a thing for chicks with short hair

you might get lucky s_l


----------



## bagochina

You got a stabbin' cabin in the back of that there rig simply?


----------



## Jabberwocky

thenightwatch said:


> bmx has a thing for chicks with short hair
> 
> you might get lucky s_l



i really don't..not even sure i have a short/long preference one way or another.
/now, straight.v.curls is another topic entirely.


----------



## modern buddha

thenightwatch said:


> bmx has a thing for chicks with short hair
> 
> you might get lucky s_l



This conversation isn't about bmxx, it's about ss00... And also my hair can now be considered "medium" length. Kthnx.



bagochina said:


> You got a stabbin' cabin in the back of that there rig simply?



Oh it's stabbin' as in if you try to climb back there with me, you're going to get stabbed. ;P 

It's actually pretty nice. It's cozy. Will take pics if I'm ever alone lol.


----------



## Jabberwocky

so you're def gonna contact him next time you're going through dt dallas?  like 100.0% w/o doubt?  heh that's tooo cool


----------



## soundsystem00

Why do you want simply live over to dallas so bad?


----------



## Jabberwocky

are you unable to read, or just retarded?  just take the favor lol.


----------



## Jabberwocky

yes of course it is.  i think i wrote that funny, ie i meant that a guy doing cooking/cleaning is an aphrodisiac.
/and was very disingenuous, as i know damn-well _why _it is such, but that's not lounge-talk lol.


----------



## soundsystem00

Neorulez00@bluelight.au


----------



## pharmakos

n3ophy7e said:


> Actually that's my sister-in-law! I take that as a massive compliment though, she is hot



uh....

your brother married a chick that looks just like you.  thats pretty strange.  



bmxxx said:


> i really don't..not even sure i have a short/long preference one way or another.
> /now, straight.v.curls is another topic entirely.



you definitely said before that you like girls with boyish haircuts

no idea what thread it was in though


----------



## Jabberwocky

nice double-post w/ a 4min lag...how slow do you type?
yes i do have a thing for certain types of tom-boy types.  i also have a thing for long, straight hair.  and a million types of hair in between.  I just don't prefer long or short on the merit of length.

hope that clears it up fer ya.


----------



## Max Power

bmxxx said:


> was srs as cancer.  would be your slave lol.



reported for racism.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Max Power said:


> reported for racism.


i make ZERO claims i'm not racist-as-fuck.  Racism isn't in violation of blua; racial slurs are (tho my "racism" isn't bigoted in the least;  am also an avowed sexist.  wish ppl would stop pretending shit like race, gender, etc are irrelevant.  you can acknowledge the obvious differences w/o ill-will or bigotry :/ )



pastel- SOON.  i really need to do a few more rounds of nudes, am painfully aware of this ;P

edit: b4 ppl judge/pigeon-hole/etc me, i'll elaborate that i don't see any particular race/sex/ethnicity/nationality as "superior".  I just acknowledge the differences, whether sociologically or humourously kthnxbai.


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx said:


> so you're def gonna contact him next time you're going through dt dallas?  like 100.0% w/o doubt?  heh that's tooo cool



... I said if I have time? Can you not read?



soundsystem00 said:


> Why do you want simply live over to dallas so bad?



He secretly wants to be a match- maker or something.



bmxxx said:


> nice double-post w/ a 4min lag...how slow do you type?
> yes i do have a thing for certain types of tom-boy types.  i also have a thing for long, straight hair.  and a million types of hair in between.  I just don't prefer long or short on the merit of length.
> 
> hope that clears it up fer ya.



I bet I'm manly enough to make you not like tom-boys. *spits loogie*


----------



## tentram

max was fuckin around, chill out, man.  you got trolololed.

what was in the empty pill bottle on the floor, pastel?


----------



## Jabberwocky

tentram said:


> max was fuckin around, chill out, man.  you got trolololed.
> 
> what was in the empty pill bottle on the floor, pastel?



heh yes i know that, was just taking the chance to do a psa on racism/sexism.  mah bad for having written it unclearly if that was your takeaway ;PP


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx said:


> i make ZERO claims i'm not racist-as-fuck.  Racism isn't in violation of blua; racial slurs are (tho my "racism" isn't bigoted in the least;  am also an avowed sexist.  wish ppl would stop pretending shit like race, gender, etc are irrelevant.  you can acknowledge the obvious differences w/o ill-will or bigotry :/ )
> 
> 
> 
> pastel- SOON.  i really need to do a few more rounds of nudes, am painfully aware of this ;P
> 
> edit: b4 ppl judge/pigeon-hole/etc me, i'll elaborate that i don't see any particular race/sex/ethnicity/nationality as "superior".  I just acknowledge the differences, whether sociologically or humourously kthnxbai.



lol. Thanks for the laugh.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Simply_Live said:


> lol. Thanks for the laugh.



are you on drugs or drinking?  your posts the past few hrs aren't the norm...

/but yeah if you honestly disagree w/ my stances, i'd LUB to elaborate how ridiculous a disagreement it'd be.  races, ethnicities, gender, hell- WEIGHT, influence how the average person w/ said attribute will be.  They have no automatic relevance to any individual possessing such traits, but when speaking of groups they assuredly do and i'll gladly demonstrate why if you're actually interested.


----------



## soundsystem00

pastelcircus said:


> Soundsystem, bl meetup+ romantic=  serious oxymoron.



You are a serious oxymoron. A hot one.


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx said:


> are you on drugs or drinking?  your posts the past few hrs aren't the norm...
> 
> /but yeah if you honestly disagree w/ my stances, i'd LUB to elaborate how ridiculous a disagreement it'd be.  races, ethnicities, gender, hell- WEIGHT, influence how the average person w/ said attribute will be.  They have no automatic relevance to any individual possessing such traits, but when speaking of groups they assuredly do and i'll gladly demonstrate why if you're actually interested.




I'm laughing because you thought Max was serious and you ranted for almost two paragraphs about racism. 

Did I ever say I was predictable? Muahahaha.


----------



## Jabberwocky

did you ever say you weren't drunk/on drugs?

how on earth anyone can read that exchange and think i took him seriously is beyond me.  woulda edited if i thought it read as such but still don't see it :/


----------



## phenethylo J

Damn I was hoping for SL muff shots; I hate it when I get  my hopes up.


----------



## laugh

egomaniacthread.com


----------



## soundsystem00

Get Naked.


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx said:


> did you ever say you weren't drunk/on drugs?
> 
> how on earth anyone can read that exchange and think i took him seriously is beyond me.  woulda edited if i thought it read as such but still don't see it :/



Eighteen hours of being awake is equatable to having one beer. 

Being awacke for 22 is simular to having two heers.

Andf 25 huorz ov bein wakes iz lyke havin threeeeeeeeeee!



phenethylo J said:


> Damn I was hoping for SL muff shots; I hate it when I get  my hopes up.



Someday, somehow I'm gonna make it alright, but not right now. I know you're wondering when!


----------



## Jabberwocky

heh, it's quite interesting how you can alter consciousness in 'drug-like' manners through shit like sleep, diet, etc (see my DitM social thread for moar fun ;P )

/googles for egomaniacthread.com; feels retraded


----------



## laugh

> /googles for egomaniacthread.com; feels retraded


my bad, should have been NPD.jpg


----------



## tentram

pastelcircus said:


> acetominaphen 500.



we got ourselves anutha party girl in da lounge.


----------



## Jabberwocky

cuz if anything = party, it's piss-poor newb drugs that're apap concoctions, lol.


----------



## soundsystem00

apap dude.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lolwut i jus said that
/get new data plan, verizon is fucking you :/
//if your recreational drugs have apap you're either a complete newb(fine/innocent etc), or you're a junky who cannot get proper pharms/dopes.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Simply_Live said:


> ... I said if I have time? Can you not read?
> 
> 
> 
> He secretly wants to be a match- maker or something.
> 
> 
> 
> I bet I'm manly enough to make you not like tom-boys. *spits loogie*


that's entirely possible.  females who dig extreme sports, are athletic, ain't prissy, etc, are huge turn-ons.  they walk a very fine-line b4 becoming dykes in my eyes and unworthy of attraction.
edit: ie, you can see some of these flavors in aep, pi and the like.  while the following could arguably be considered 'tom-boy', i consider it 'boy with a vagina' and thus unsuitable for sexytime


----------



## tackyspiral

bmxxx said:


> lolwut i jus said that
> /get new data plan, verizon is fucking you :/
> //if your recreational drugs have apap you're either a complete newb(fine/innocent etc), or you're a junky who cannot get proper pharms/dopes.



Why are you talking about data plans in the nudie thread.... at least illustrate the benefits of your superior plan with some nude cell phone pics...


----------



## tackyspiral

^ you feeling bloated?.... oh wait thats my excuse


----------



## DoctorShop

DrinksWithEvil said:


> now that past has been posting all the guys are trying to show off. Its cute.



who?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

my dick


----------



## DoctorShop

right


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im going to make like a tree and leave this be.


----------



## pastelcircus

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol im somewhere is this thread or the one before it...search it ..but im going to resist the past bandwagon


somebody has to ffs.

Vs.


DrinksWithEvil said:


> my dick


I ain't your dick, brah


----------



## soundsystem00

DrinksWithEvil said:


> im going to make like a tree and leave this be.



Maybe you should make like a rain forest and disappear.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

somebody has to what?

Who you calling brah? BRAH


----------



## pastelcircus

Oh, nothing 8)

Also, I'm rubber, you're glue.
Dumbass


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fine .. ill leaeve


----------



## Thanatos

I suddenly feel like my pic was sub par. But I'm not exactly stoked to give it another shot... What to do, what to do...


----------



## Jabberwocky

plz re-read the thread-title 
/apologies to those whore only half-literate
//who're.  not whore.  my b.


----------



## lostNfound

*who're?*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bmx did you finish HS?


----------



## Jabberwocky

that's only half-funny if i'm a complete retard who barely can read/write, or if it was a joke cuz it was an obvious understatement.  
I'm CLEARLY not the former. 
You CLEARLY didn't mean write that implying the latter.
so, little/no humor, fwiw 


/yes, i finished HS like almost everyone in my school did (school was one of the best public schools in my state and had the luck of spending 3 of 4yrs hs at that school)
//and UMASS amherst liked me too ;P



/this post is funny cuz i'm buzzed and it reads like i'm the aforementioned 'former' ;P  Mock away :[


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

(;...


----------



## pastelcircus

entheo said:


> I suddenly feel like my pic was sub par. But I'm not exactly stoked to give it another shot... What to do, what to do...


Just boycott until bmxxx posts. It'll have to 
work sooner or later



DrinksWithEvil said:


> bmx did you finish HS?



QUOTErinksWithEvil;11174802]fine .. ill leaeve[/QUOTE]

.....did you, dear?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

fuck your so witty.


----------



## pastelcircus

Eh,
I was actually gonna go back and edit the smiley face outta your name but I think i'll keep it for sentimental value


----------



## tentram

you're right, she's wittling all over you so stfu before you get aep raped.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

thanks dear.



tentram said:


> you're right, she's wittling all over you so stfu before you get aep raped.



you make that seem like a bad thing lol, i wanna get raped by AEP.


----------



## tentram

in the literal sense, dimwit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Durrrrrr


----------



## tentram

has your niece been playing scrabble on your back?

i know a dope fiends ass when i see one as well.  pucker up.



> tentrum happy



nearly witty.


----------



## Jabberwocky

g'nite buttwipe ;P  
/plz understand i'm 3hrs behind you 
//edit: ahead..  am unsure how to construe tz shit right nao..


----------



## tentram

lol catheter.

are you about to spunk on your sock?


----------



## Jabberwocky

when my bro gets outta state-grasps i'll show my face(perhaps).  too many haters to risk my/his opinions while he's still caged


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Headphones


----------



## HighonLife

damn, the nudie thread has gone from good pre baitin forplay to nothing but cock n balls

sad day


----------



## Jabberwocky

says someone i cannot recall ever contributing to our nudie collection.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

DamagedLemon said:


> qt3.14



I cannot fucking believe I understood that.


----------



## modern buddha

^ thst person might not be contributing because it's a guy and he doesn't want anymore penii?

Hehe, penii...


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx said:


> that's entirely possible.  females who dig extreme sports, are athletic, ain't prissy, etc, are huge turn-ons.  they walk a very fine-line b4 becoming dykes in my eyes and unworthy of attraction.
> edit: ie, you can see some of these flavors in aep, pi and the like.  while the following could arguably be considered 'tom-boy', i consider it 'boy with a vagina' and thus unsuitable for sexytime




Well, I'm a bit softer on the eyes. I meant that I'm manly as in have male-like tendencies. Now that my hair's getting longer, I'm decently attractive.


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

entheo said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> ]My first nude. Flaccid-I'm too lazy to work it up



gtfo outta here with your cock shot...you know the rules.


----------



## Pagey

Simply_Live said:


> Hehe, penii...



That shouldn't have made me laugh as much as it did


----------



## Pagey

n3ophy7e said:


> family times



You look absolutely beautiful on here. And we've got the same hair


----------



## L2R

Simply_Live said:


> Well, I'm a bit softer on the eyes. I meant that I'm manly as in have male-like tendencies. Now that my hair's getting longer, I'm decently attractive.


Your hair don't matter, darlin'.


----------



## modern buddha

Haha. You're right. Some people like short hair more. I guess I should have said I find myself more attractive with longer hair.

Thanks, love.


----------



## pastelcircus

bmxxx said:


> says someone i cannot recall ever contributing to our nudie collection.


That seems to be the general theme, anyways

Also, nice repost


----------



## Thanatos

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> gtfo outta here with your cock shot...you know the rules.



Male nudity is allowed. I recall your nudie shots just showing all of your body hair. What rules are you blabbing about?


----------



## Owl Eyed

don't argue with him, 
his forehead is where he hides the winning argument to all arguments.


----------



## We are all ONE

Simply_Live said:


> Haha. You're right. Some people like short hair more. I guess I should have said I find myself more attractive with longer hair.
> 
> Thanks, love.



Post a pic and Ill give you an honest answer John


----------



## modern buddha

There are three pictures in this thread.


----------



## We are all ONE

OIC Longer does not equal long...just a wider callack


----------



## modern buddha

As it gets longer, the weight pulls it down and it's not a fro/callack anymore.


----------



## We are all ONE

OK BB let me know if it corrects itself and Ill give you some sax


----------



## soundsystem00

I'm drinking coffe right now GUIs


----------



## Pharcyde

i saw a bunch of em in a store they had like gay leatherman duck, satan duck etc etc


----------



## ArCi

Pharcyde said:


> i saw a bunch of em in a store they had like *gay leatherman duck*, satan duck etc etc



lol


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^  ^

Dem's da rules Post cock attach a body...

PS Pastelcircus - I love your cheeky attitude gal!


----------



## Pharcyde

lol yeah man thats how i saw it anyway

had the leather military style hat (leather)
leather vest (leather)
handlebar mustache
aviator sunglasses


----------



## soundsystem00

Assless chaps?


----------



## Pharcyde

its a duck so no


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Please dont ever say cheeky again


----------



## soundsystem00

So...many...cocks...

I'm scared to even look at the nudy thread. Ppl will think I'm gay. 

 !


----------



## fengtau

Pharcyde said:


> i saw a bunch of em in a store they had like gay leatherman duck, satan duck etc etc



Not that there's anything wrong with that...


----------



## Beachcat

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Please dont ever say cheeky again



Fuck that, the word cheeky is hella sexy coming from the right person.  And disembodied cock shots are a bit creepy unless it is a truly phenomenal cock and taken artistically or something.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hey man They told me to drink the kool aid


----------



## modern buddha

An ex of mine had all these. Different kinds of rubber duckies. A devil duck, a superhero duck and probably 30 others.


----------



## Pagey

Late Xmas present accepted aep


----------



## ChickenScratch

I bet her clam smells like tater tots.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

nah i bet it has a butterfly flying around it at all times.


----------



## We are all ONE

Bombo lives in SF


----------



## bagochina

ChickenScratch said:


> I bet her clam smells like tater tots.



Loaded tater tots with avocado, sour cream, and hot sauce?


----------



## modern buddha

But cotb is allergic to avocado!


----------



## lonewolf13

and balogna


----------



## pastelcircus

^not edible, sun.


----------



## soundsystem00

ChickenScratch said:


> I bet her clam smells like tater tots.



Hot warm juicy smokin tots. With cheese. Clam cheese.

I would "snatch" them.


----------



## ArCi

ChickenScratch said:


> I bet her clam smells like tater tots.





amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Mmmm tater tots.





bagochina said:


> Loaded tater tots with avocado, sour cream, and hot sauce?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Really?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol here comes waao trying to be the alpha male.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> also, your body is highly reminiscent of my ex's, save for samoan tan and tattoo.
> no wonder i hate you so much



Its okay I hate you too.


----------



## kytnism

We are all ONE said:


> You better give slushy her socks back you fucking faggot
> 
> lol seriously, are you gay?



lol what are you going to do about it old balls?

...kytnism...


----------



## Jabberwocky

when you start going gray/bald, what happens to pubic hair?
/am cereal on this one.


----------



## We are all ONE

kytnism said:


> lol what are you going to do about it old balls?
> 
> ...kytnism...



I was referring to the pillows roots
and clearly, that midget does not stand a chance


----------



## soundsystem00

learn2lounge


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

wtf...hahahaha..

you are such a hipster lounge rat.


----------



## soundsystem00

Listen, faggot, I am not going to do this with you right now. At your rate, you will crash yourself out in no time. I will sit back and watch, that's it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol your so cute. 

you will try and be a lounge celebrity if its the death  of you!!

SO CUTE. i admire your dedication.


----------



## Jabberwocky

*you're.

/*it's.

//wtf are you eng 2nd language? ;P


----------



## soundsystem00

Ok.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bmxxx said:


> *you're.
> 
> /*it's.
> 
> //wtf are you eng 2nd language? ;P



lol ok, like i care about grammar on A Onlyn droog foruhm..//


----------



## Wolfmans_BrothEr

thanks for the ego boost.............i think?


----------



## Erich Generic

GTFO CLAIRE


REPorted for alt account.


_nice try._


----------



## ohshea

Aep: It's gone  


...Claire?


----------



## pharmakos

ohshea said:


> Hah that's too funny you say that pastel because I think you got a hot bod.



you two should mud wrestle to see who has the hotter bod tbph


----------



## laugh

thenightwatch said:


> you two should mud wrestle to see who has the hotter bod tbph


+1, or jello could work?


----------



## tentram

+2!


----------



## shimazu

dont listen to busty he probably just likes to put other girls down so cotb feels better about herself


----------



## pastelcircus

^i started posting at approximately page three and thank you


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol what


----------



## pastelcircus

Kind of a joke but yeah


----------



## soundsystem00

In dallas, pea coats are exploding. I have one too. Someone asked me if it was navy issued and I said "yes, old navy" haha


----------



## Jabberwocky

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You just hate everything, don't you.


i just know what i like- and it's more natural looks, not sharp makeup contrasts adn all that.  
(i wouldn't have said that if i didn't approve of her looks in general tho)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lets see it then knife!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

maybe later


----------



## iheartthisthread

Wow, totally read that in tnw's voice.


----------



## tentram

pastelcircus said:


> Barely



i'm ticketed to work in confined spaces.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

feisty lil' bitch, no?


----------



## pastelcircus

tentram said:


> i'm ticketed to work in confined spaces.


C'mere then, I'm about to take a shower before I leave for the night.



iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> feisty lil' bitch, no?


Big things come in small packages.


----------



## laugh

> Big things come in small packages.



 hehe


----------



## Diloadid

DrinksWithEvil said:


> god how i hate the whole leather jacket revival that seems to be exploding esp here in cali..no hate at you dilo...your just a victim =)...atleast you can rock it



Is it exploding? Should I start rocking the blue jean jacket again? Or better yet, the blue jean button up? haha


----------



## soundsystem00

Bust out your long blue-jean skirt.


----------



## Diloadid

and short jacket?


----------



## Psychlone Jack

And don't forget the cheap sunglasses.


----------



## Max Power

pastelcircus said:


> ^in that case, I'm both horribly wrong and sorry. I hope you're right but at the end of the day, I couldn't really give a shit less
> 
> ~shrug



One thing is for certain, what a shit alt.


----------



## tentram

turn right at anytime with caution.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

lol


----------



## pharmakos

tentram said:


> turn right at anytime with caution.



ugh i know, i knock shit off tables and counters all the time when i make right turns


----------



## tentram

what you need is blinkers, like what they put on horses.  it'll take the scare factor down a little, plus dress him up at the same time.  there's all sorts out there.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I like it. Only certain people could pull of shades like that and COTB is definitely one of them.
> I just recently started wearing lipsticks but I have to stick with shades of orange.


your so hot right now


----------



## pastelcircus

^8)


----------



## soundsystem00

pastelcircus said:


> ^8)



I keep seeing "last poster pastel chick" and scramble excitedly to the thread, only to he disappointed.

GET NAKED PLZ


----------



## gloeek

you're so fucking fat now, tnw.


----------



## pharmakos

gloeek said:


> you're so fucking fat now, tnw.



i bet you are now too.


----------



## gloeek

I've lost 23 pounds...


----------



## bagochina

I hope your breasteses were able to retain some of that weight.


----------



## soundsystem00

Get naked glo. Plzzzzz


----------



## pharmakos

gloeek said:


> I've lost 23 pounds...



so you're down to, what, 210?


----------



## MikeOekiM

thenightwatch said:


> so you're down to, what, 210?



Lol.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Simply_Live said:


> Glad to see the both of you doing well, neko. *Now if he can just wait out his ban and come back,* we'll have a happy family.



lol.
he's not welcome here, obviously.
and his interest in bl/tl is very much gone.
lol.
everyone wins. lol.


----------



## ChickenScratch

You should hit the road with bisco now that you're a hat pin company executive.


----------



## tentram

what the fuck was wrong with my compliment i gave TNW on his angle grinder?


----------



## Mel22

lol


----------



## modern buddha

Owl Eyed said:


> lol.
> he's not welcome here, obviously.
> and his interest in bl/tl is very much gone.
> lol.
> everyone wins. lol.



A church in Alabama says : do not be intimidated by Satan. He is a loser.


----------



## modern buddha

thenightwatch said:


> so you're down to, what, 210?



Wow. Someone's having PMS... And it's not me yet!

:/


----------



## nekointheclouds

ChickenScratch said:


> You should hit the road with bisco now that you're a hat pin company executive.



We sold at the two night Basslights show with Bassnectar and Pretty Lights in VA. We did reallyyyyyyy well!


----------



## ArCi

That is fucking awesome! I'm still going to purchase one in the future some day. CS showed me some pins.. and all I can say is your artwork is absolutely incredible. Keep it up neko


----------



## Diloadid

ChickenScratch said:


> sick trailer you fucking junkie piece of shit.



ahahaha. thx, my actual home looks much worse.


----------



## soundsystem00

Tipping alert.


----------



## ChickenScratch

nekointheclouds said:


> We sold at the two night Basslights show with Bassnectar and Pretty Lights in VA. We did reallyyyyyyy well!



You'd make more money selling drugs, but I'm proud of you for being heady as fuck.


----------



## poopie

Oh jesus, go to bed, already.

I will say, you look less fat in your photo. Good job. It's a good before-the-show picture.


----------



## DexterMeth

ChickenScratch said:


> sick trailer you fucking junkie piece of shit.





Diloadid said:


> ahahaha. thx, my actual home looks much worse.


lmao


----------



## shimazu

make more selling drugs

so you can spend it on attorney fees


----------



## ChickenScratch

poopie said:


> Oh jesus, go to bed, already.
> 
> I will say, you look less fat in your photo. Good job. It's a good before-the-show picture.


you should post some pics of back when you were fat.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I have guacamole and beer. Yesss.


----------



## DexterMeth

Pics of you eating beer?


----------



## ArCi

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> guacamole and beer



Did somebody say my name?


----------



## lonewolf13

no one said FaGGOT. iirc.


----------



## lostNfound

^ I just ate nachos with guac & sweet chilli sauce with bacon bits & chicken strips. I'd post a pic but I ate it all.....


----------



## DexterMeth

A tiny bit of vinegar or lemon juice will keep it from going brown.


----------



## Erich Generic

I just invented a mind blowing recipe. Thanks a lot, amanda.


----------



## bagochina

Really?  What about that inner tube forming on her waist?


----------



## lostNfound

clocking in where?


----------



## DexterMeth

bagochina said:


> Really?  What about that inner tube forming on her waist?



You're picky as fuck man.


----------



## poopie

bagochina said:


> Really?  What about that inner tube forming on her waist?



Exactly. I look like an "after" pic of Bagochina's girlfriend.

It's terrible.


----------



## gloeek

lol oh nightwatch...you make me laugh.


----------



## ArCi

ooooooooooooo lol


----------



## bagochina

I do like the tits though!


----------



## kaywholed

thenightwatch said:


> so you're down to, what, 110?


fix'd
like a gentleman


----------



## bagochina

Let me think about that...     Mmmmmm. Nope.


----------



## poopie

aep- why am i "403 forbidden"? My area code is 404. Will imagine guac and cold beer.

And that picture is from a year and a half ago. Before I moved to Atlanta, I lived on an island, you had the 3 B's on your days off- beach, beers and boys.

I only work 3 days a week. :D

Thanks, bago (they are gone now). Btw, I dug your MG.


----------



## lostNfound

beach, beers & bitches 

3 day work week for ftw


----------



## lostNfound

what's the secret?


----------



## DexterMeth

better business bureau ftw


----------



## DexterMeth

peel slowly and see or some shit


----------



## lostNfound

My local started stocking sierra nevada about a year ago, big fan.


----------



## lostNfound

chinese whispers kind of secret then.


----------



## pastelcircus

lostNfound said:


> what's the secret?


If I told you then it wouldn't be a secret, would it?


----------



## lostNfound

Is that a riddle?


----------



## Psychlone Jack

You could always relapse, drag them down with you, introduce them to bl and get them to join, and post pics of their heroinchic naked bodies.

Just an idea.


----------



## soundsystem00

I could do it without relapsing.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Stop being such a negative nancy.


----------



## soundsystem00

pastelcircus said:


> Un-nsfw that shit man



Ok. Cover your eyes kiddos. 

*put cock away*


----------



## pastelcircus

^doesn't know how many people refer to me as kiddo...



DrinksWithEvil said:


> you aint no nun


Says the head of the monastery


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

monastary this head


----------



## Psychlone Jack

It  kinda looks like pi. In which case if a girl does happen to see it just tell her "it's pi(e) bitch, now eat it."


----------



## Max Power

pastelcircus said:


> Are there  similarities between a raven and a writing desk?



Poe wrote on both.


----------



## pastelcircus

^thank you.



DrinksWithEvil said:


> monastary this head


What if I don' wanna?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

then the FORCE is strong with this one


----------



## pastelcircus

Consider yourself warned that my bite is stronger than my bark with this one


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

sounds kinky


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## pastelcircus

^appears out of thin air



One Thousand Words said:


>


So minus the words, that totally reminds me of when my mom would threaten to knock my sister's and my heads together when we were fighting.

Thanks for the flashback, asshole


----------



## pastelcircus

Oh, no. Not the nutz lol, I'd just make you buy me another or make you wish you hadn't ruined the first for a week, whichever comes first.


----------



## Sepher

Pfffffft! Buying a new one would truly make me weep Pastel, stupid expensive for a bit of lacy stuff so they are. Wishing I hadn't ruined it for a week? What, a whole one? Come on, who'd be punishing who, you'd never last a week?


----------



## pastelcircus

I think you're actually right..
):


----------



## soundsystem00

Do you by any chance own any slutty club wear, pastel? Ie: fishnets, skimpy dress, etc


----------



## pastelcircus

^haha, thanks?


soundsystem00 said:


> Do you by any chance own any slutty club wear, pastel? Ie: fishnets, skimpy dress, etc


No, I don't 
Never had any use for it, really


----------



## soundsystem00

I got quoted by pastel chick!


----------



## bagochina

Yeah but she doesn't even have any fishnets


----------



## soundsystem00

Baby steps.


----------



## lonewolf13

fucking Pedo


----------



## bagochina

Yeah, the more I think about it pastel might bust the back of those nets out with that booty, anyways.


----------



## modelskinny

bagochina said:


> Yeah, the more I think about it pastel might bust the back of those nets out with that booty, anyways.



which is perfectly acceptable.


----------



## pastelcircus

^


----------



## modelskinny

mmmmmm dumplings.


----------



## modelskinny

damn right you wink at meh.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im getting some lesbian vibes. its beautiful.


----------



## modern buddha

One Thousand Words said:


>



I see the cops are trying to get passerby to blow their toys again...


----------



## modelskinny

it happens.


----------



## modern buddha

They're basically the same person lol.


----------



## modelskinny

hey now. i'm my own person. don't lump me.


----------



## pastelcircus

bagochina said:


> That would make an awesome picture on the back cover of a cookbook.  I would buy it for the dumpling recipe.


Lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

me + pastel + ms = bl threesome right noa


----------



## modelskinny

DrinksWithEvil said:


> me + pastel = OMG SO FREAKIN HAWT!!11!!!




I know, right?


----------



## modern buddha

Hahaha, turned down!


----------



## bagochina

Lol snort


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

whatever ill be in the closet playing with myself why they paint a picture with there love


----------



## modern buddha

Um, you don't have to hide in the closet... You can just fap at your desk.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Simply_Live said:


> Um, you don't have to hide in the closet... You can just fap at your desk.


i like the security of the closet


----------



## iheartthisthread

maybe we can start a simply_live fan club or something.


----------



## soundsystem00

#fanboy


----------



## soundsystem00

I showed this girl from work my cockshot on here and she said if she didnt have a boyfriend shed drop her pants and fuck me in the bushes. Then she asked me what the girls on the thread said. I said "all kinds of stuff". 

I lied.


----------



## tentram

lonewolf13 said:


> is it the lighting or are you a beanpole?



she was/is a go-go dancer.  you missed the days of regular immune pics in the nudie thread.  one slammin' red headed chick.  no joke.  

she deleted them all (oh god was that a fantastic RP behind the scenes :D) a while back.  it was a sad day in BL Nudie Thread history.



			
				ss00 said:
			
		

> I lied.



no shit,  that whole paragraph was bollocks.


----------



## soundsystem00

tentram said:


> no shit,  that whole paragraph was bollocks.



That's bloody fookin' rubbish, wanker.


----------



## Jabberwocky

soundsystem00 said:


> I showed this girl from work my cockshot on here and she said if she didnt have a boyfriend shed drop her pants and fuck me in the bushes. Then she asked me what the girls on the thread said. I said "all kinds of stuff".
> 
> I lied.


lol
/winning/etc



tentram said:


> soundsystem00 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I lied.
> 
> 
> 
> no shit,  that whole paragraph was bollocks.
Click to expand...

higher levels of win :]


----------



## soundsystem00

bmxxx said:


> lol
> /winning/etc
> 
> 
> higher levels of win :]



High levels of pain and butthurt Burning inside me. 

Will keep pushing on.


----------



## Jabberwocky

if you were lying you deserve your buttpainz.  if you were truthful, you should be happy ppl doubt the  veracity of your statement


----------



## soundsystem00

No, the truth was present in my post. But, you fail to see the hidden message.

The hidden message is this : 

Although people [ back in the day ] constantly talked trash on the size of my penis [ or lack thereof ], I got not one single comment, good nor bad, on the shot of the organ. So this can mean only 1 of two things.

1. My cock is in fact small. 
2. It is so surprisingly big that all the haters were awestruck and speechless. 

Either way, I am butthurt and bummed. 

I even wrote TL on the head.. WENT THE EXTRA MILE!

 !!


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol wheretf did this happen?  you did sharpie-cock.shots?   lol i feel i've been straying from bl too much as of late and i miss gold


----------



## soundsystem00

Yeah, I did it by quoting pastels picture with a shot of my cock. 

Almost like we had sex.

 It seemed witty at the time

 but left me feeling awkward and uneasy.


----------



## Mel22

a little willy with "TL" written on it is "gold" to you bmxxxxxx?

fuck your life


----------



## soundsystem00

It's not little, but I suppose it IS in fact small in comparison to some of the massive, drug induced, insanely destructive erections that inhabit the lounge.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mel22 said:


> a little willy with "TL" written on it is "gold" to you bmxxxxxx?
> 
> fuck your life



i find it weird how i can arouse so much interest in you, yet you dislike me.  tune the shit out lol, 99% of ppl who don't like me approach it rationally, unsure wtf your problem is in this regard..


----------



## tentram

soundsystem00 said:


> No, the truth was present in my post. But, you fail to see the hidden message.
> 
> The hidden message is this :
> 
> Although people [ back in the day ] constantly talked trash on the size of my penis [ or lack thereof ], I got not one single comment, good nor bad, on the shot of the organ. So this can mean only 1 of two things.
> 
> 1. My cock is in fact small.
> 2. It is so surprisingly big that all the haters were awestruck and speechless.
> 
> Either way, I am butthurt and bummed.
> 
> I even wrote TL on the head.. WENT THE EXTRA MILE!
> 
> !!



write bmx on your cock, that'll get his attention.  i'm not sure whether bmxxx will care to look, though.

and i know it hurts with mel being a huge cock tease and all.  keep persisting.

bitches love persistence.


----------



## Jabberwocky

lol and fwiw i think it's cool/funny for him to have post that, what i missed had nothing to do w/ penis per se.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol at people taking the lounge to heart


----------



## lonewolf13

dis ain't no game


----------



## ArCi

Hey Richard. Nice pics


----------



## ArCi

soundsystem00 said:


> Yeah, I did it by quoting pastels picture with a shot of my cock.
> 
> Almost like we had sex.
> 
> It seemed witty at the time
> 
> but left me feeling awkward and uneasy.



Hahaha I bet you are traumatized.



Mel22 said:


> a little willy with "TL" written on it is "gold" to you bmxxxxxx?
> 
> fuck your life



lol


----------



## Seyer

soundsystem00 said:


> Either way, I am butthurt and bummed.





Mel22 said:


> fuck your life


In a nutshell.


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol @ the people in this thread who have never gazed upon the Revlon don


----------



## modern buddha

Well, think about it for a second, SS.

Guys don't normally comment penis-only shots and women like to see a bit something more than that. No need to be butthurt...


----------



## gloeek

Mel22 said:


> erich DEAR, you're breathtaking



you know Erich is a guy, right?


----------



## ArCi

lol what


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## Mel22

you cannot simply label erich like that, glooooeek....he transcends such things.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

that shit was deep fried!


----------



## tender lamb shank

^doesn't putting words all over your pictures kind of defeat the purpose of your humorous shtick?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Nudie Thread v. TTYS


----------



## One Thousand Words

tender lamb shank said:


> ^doesn't putting words all over your pictures kind of defeat the purpose of your humorous shtick?


----------



## ChickenScratch

Fuck you, busty. It's a dumb bit.  And not even remotely entertaining.  I'd rather play ookie cookie with SOundsystem, nightwatch and drinksforattention than watch your awful internet.


----------



## One Thousand Words

ChickenScratch said:


> Fuck you, busty. It's a dumb bit.  And not even remotely entertaining.  *I'd rather play ookie cookie with SOundsystem, nightwatch and drinksforattention* than watch your awful internet.


----------



## ArCi

ChickenScratch said:


> I'd rather play ookie cookie with SOundsystem, nightwatch and drinksforattention than watch your awful internet.



lol


----------



## tender lamb shank

The people have spoken, Busty


----------



## Noodle

Eat the hat.

EAT it.


----------



## poopie

I was lured into this thread, like, 4x.

You people suck at posting up fotos of your bathing suit areas.

You, collectively, are a disgrace.


----------



## DexterMeth

Um gee, I wonder how many people YOU just lured in.


----------



## pastelcircus

^lots


----------



## laugh

oi, i only came in ere cause i saw ^ your name...quit it!


----------



## soundsystem00

No talk, just nudes, cocksmokerz


----------



## Sepher

DexterMeth said:


> Um gee, I wonder how many people YOU just lured in.



Not me, uhuh. Saw I had unread posts on the thread, thought oh, might be some new nuddies to perv over. Fucking Soundsystem innit, again. Last poster bumping it up into me settings thingie. Piss off Soundsystem, or if you're gonna be like that at least get your cock out before telling everyone else to get theirs out ( and lady bits, obviously ).

Poopie, seeing as I've had to endure all that I think more nuddie pics is the least you could do. How about it, hmmmmmm?


----------



## lonewolf13

bmx stfu stsly


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## pastelcircus

Anonymity, sun


----------



## tentram

says the gal with her fase all over the place.

i can see your concern with dumpstersluts on the prowl all the time and all.  good t'inkin.


----------



## pastelcircus

Way to call me out, man


----------



## tentram

pastel said:
			
		

> Way to call me out, man



i'm not calling you out on anything, darl.  it's well known that many a fine BL female specimen who have posted full nudies herein have been subject to dumpstersluts.com ripping their pics off and using them as advertisement, etc 

youse a smart one not doing full frontal nudies in the public.  now my pm box has plenty of room so by the time i wake up later today i best have results!


----------



## pastelcircus

tentram said:


> that many a fine BL female specimen who hanow my pm box has plenty of room so by the time i wake up later today i best have results!


You mean tomorrow. It's still Sunday here


----------



## tentram

there's something wedged between your bum cheeks.  do you need a hand to remove it?  i just feel it's detracting from the otherwise beautiful specimen.

well, whenever i wake up - it doesn't mean much what day it is!  keep on topic!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

no i licked your cock


----------



## tentram

Sepher said:


> Tentram, don't you fucking listen to her. You keep encouraging away fella for all you're worth, it's clearly working. We'll all thank you for it one day, oh yes, we will most definitely.



reverse psychology, brah.  it clearly isn't working

no need to thank me.  how 'bout you entice some ladies to strip down with that boa constrictor you're equipped with



			
				pastel said:
			
		

> And no. It's a "you can look but you can't touch" type entity. Sowwy



well, i'm just happy i get to marvel at the wonder of which your body is


----------



## Dr Pepper

Simply_Live said:


> Who ever thought Dr. Pepper could be so delicious?
> 
> I never liked the taste of the stuff, fwiw.



Maybe i could change your mind? ;P


----------



## EbowTheLetter

pastelcircus said:


> Holy shit you guize,
> I'm pretty sure that Dr. Pepper is my old manager from BALCO.
> If not, my old manager has a doppelganger.
> That shit cray



Seems legit.


----------



## pastelcircus

Lol


----------



## soundsystem00

#trollswag


----------



## Dr Pepper

Don't believe thats me? look through my posts and you will find a picture w/ significant other thread.  Dont want to look it up as i despise that girl now.
WIll confirm not a troll.


----------



## modern buddha

Dr Pepper said:


> Maybe i could change your mind? ;P



Doubtful. The drink just tastes terrible. 

You're way above my league, anyway. Go for Lysis-- she's the hottie you're looking for in these parts!


----------



## soundsystem00

Not to go off topic but,... 

COKE BLOWS DR PEPPER AWAYYYYYYYYY


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

nothing like good old-fashioned coke; nothing.


----------



## Dr Pepper

soundsystem00 said:


> Not to go off topic but,...
> 
> COKE BLOWS DR PEPPER AWAYYYYYYYYY



I actually agree.  Mexican Cocacola is by far the best.  Considering that it's a drug forum, I felt Dr Pepper would be more original.  Plus im an aspiring med student, hoping to one day earn the title. 

Enough off topic, more nudies!


----------



## pastelcircus

Dr Pepper said:


> so you've seen your manager shirtless?
> dis my face, altho sportin facial hair now:
> 
> still think so?


Never saw the guy topless but you do have the same lips as him, it's more noticeable in the first picture.
Also the lower parts of your arms, cause yeah- we wore tee shirts at all times.

No, I don't still think so lol


----------



## soundsystem00

Lies. You totally banged DP !


----------



## pastelcircus

nobody's perfect, ss


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im pretty close


----------



## pastelcircus

You'd be closer if you resent me that damn link


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

what link ?


----------



## pastelcircus

To your song or whatever. I tried to pm you for it but knowing my phone, it didn't send.

Also, off topic here we commmeeeyayyyyyyy


----------



## Dr Pepper

DrinksWithEvil said:


> guess you didint get the news. my body fought off tge hepc virus and im now clea. of it. i got very lucky


Did you even treat, or spontaneously cleared?
I did 6 months, clear for 1.5 yrs now.. just got tested a week ago actually cuz my doc from surgery got my blood on him and was being paranoid as shit and ordered a viral load haha.  Still SVR


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> To your song or whatever. I tried to pm you for it but knowing my phone, it didn't send.
> 
> Also, off topic here we commmeeeyayyyyyyy


its in the vacaroo thread here in tl check it out!


----------



## pastelcircus

DrinksWithEvil said:


> first bitch


shaame, shaaame


----------



## tentram

Simply_Live said:


> You're way above my league, anyway. Go for Lysis-- she's the hottie you're looking for in these parts!



hey now, play nice   he'd be too young and probably doesn't earn 6 figures while playing RPGs like world of warcraft as a lifestyle.


----------



## Dr Pepper

tentram said:


> hey now, play nice   he'd be too young and probably doesn't earn 6 figures while playing RPGs like world of warcraft as a lifestyle.


22, no 6 figs, used to wow for a couple years along with lots of other online shiet like runescape etc. student.  

lets get on topic eh


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dr Pepper said:


> Did you even treat, or spontaneously cleared?
> I did 6 months, clear for 1.5 yrs now.. just got tested a week ago actually cuz my doc from surgery got my blood on him and was being paranoid as shit and ordered a viral load haha.  Still SVR


i didnt even have to treat it,it went away before i did



pastelcircus said:


> shaame, shaaame


 i know,but im seriously tapering and should be done the day after tomorrow,and im serious about it.



soundsystem00 said:


> Drinkswithevil are you Hispanic?


 no pacific islander/german


----------



## Dr Pepper

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i didnt even have to treat it,it went away before i did




That is very, very uncommon (although it happens) and you should count your blessings.  How long did you have it before it went away?  Were you clean at the time?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i think that me going in the sauna for fours a day for amomth helped. i was using here and there i had it for about a year


----------



## pk.

I fucking love this thread.


----------



## tentram

it's been solid for sure.  beautiful fresh objects and meat women, and the timeless besauties of BL making guest appearances.  plenty of cock shots, a few chokers in there and one dude with ring-worm on the head of his penis - which he should probably get checked out!  this is why you use clean socks.

continue on...


----------



## pastelcircus

DOB said:


> circle of life..........         go to this thread,fap on pastel
> go to pastels last fap thread


If you must, fap _to_ me, not _on_ me, ffs.

Also, it would seem as if you all would have better eh, reading materials.

'Tis all


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DOB there is such things like internet porn and voyeurism. Pastel is a def a gorgeous thing,but reallyy...expand your horizons,live alittle,fap in publc!!


----------



## pastelcircus

Deww ittt


----------



## JB

Hai gize.

I knew there was a reason I keep on coming back here. :D


----------



## Owl Eyed

wAS HOPING 4 JB NUDZ


----------



## JB

23rd of January last year and the 21st of January the year before that. I know, lazy fucker right.


----------



## Owl Eyed

its okay. 

You're still my friend


----------



## Max Power

phrozen said:


> hope you guys locked up the huffy



I laughed harder than I should have.


----------



## ChickenScratch

euphoria said:


> I want to smoke pot with you lol



i want to smoke sherm with you and drop you off in the ghetto.


----------



## euphoria

I want to punch you all the way back into your mom's vagina.


----------



## ChickenScratch

euphoria said:


> I want to punch you all the way back into your mom's vagina.



i don't think you really mean that.


----------



## soundsystem00

Post a pic, cs. Post that pic of u and the water fountain or something.


----------



## ChickenScratch

soundsystem00 said:


> Post a pic, cs. Post that pic of u and the water fountain or something.



what are you talking about, junkie?


----------



## soundsystem00

show yourself.


----------



## ChickenScratch

kneux.


----------



## pastelcircus

Eh,


----------



## iheartthisthread

makes me want to bump the no makeup thread.


----------



## soundsystem00

iheartthisthread said:


> makes me want to bump the no makeup thread.



Makes me want to bump her. 

Doggy style.


----------



## Lysis

phrozen said:


> hope you guys locked up the huffy



Damn Max Power for pointing this out. I ROFL'd.



> makes me want to bump the no makeup thread.



LOL ass


----------



## DexterMeth

pastelcircus said:


> Eh,


no way, you look good.


----------



## laugh

> Makes me want to bump her.
> 
> Doggy style.





> no way, you look good.


mmhmm


----------



## soundsystem00

laugh said:


> i like tha way yu tawk...mmhmm



?....


----------



## laugh

Dude I'm a mute, show some fucking respect! Mute pride holla!!


----------



## nowdubnvr6

pastelcircus said:


> thank you,
> 
> you're not bad yourself



muchos gracias senorita I try


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

makeup or no makeup pasty is still hotter than all you timber wolves.


----------



## pastelcircus

Don't ever call me pasty again.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ill call you whatever iI want pasty


----------



## pastelcircus

middlefinger.jpg


----------



## Mr.Hankey

thumbuptheass.mkv


----------



## pastelcircus

Off topic, but still

Does anybody remember that (mother goose?) story about the kid with his thumb in a plum? Or something like that


----------



## bagochina

Nope


----------



## laugh

Little Jack Horner
Sat in the corner,
Eating a Christmas pie;
He put in his thumb,
And pulled out a plum,
And said 'What a good boy am I!


----------



## pastelcircus

YessssssSssssSsssSSssssssssssss.


----------



## laugh

imagine that threesome awwwwwwww


----------



## bagochina

I'm imagin it as I type.


----------



## DexterMeth

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Be my life coach?



Keep climbing those stairs you stupid ass fucking athletic faggot mother fucker.


----------



## DexterMeth

boo urns.  nuff said.


----------



## DexterMeth

I take it a lot of fights went down there.  
"No more cigs.  Everyone go to sleep."
clotheslinedcounselor.gif


----------



## ArCi

slushy muddy water said:


> *SOFTLY*i



hahahahha


----------



## MikeOekiM

your friend's nose is on your face.


----------



## modelskinny

She was nuzzling me. :D


----------



## iheartthisthread

ha ha... I have a pic some where were my lower torso is shaved...  Wish i had painted a fase on it.


----------



## bagochina

Kinda reminds me of that pic poopie posted of her riding the rope swing.


----------



## iheartthisthread

middle initial "a"?

Tell me it's HAM...


----------



## poopie

Bagochina- is that a "hairy" cutdown? Dude, you're better than that.

ithisthread- i am now super pissed that my mommy didn't make my middle name Anne.


----------



## lonewolf13

i had a teacher whose initial was KKK


----------



## bagochina

Lol no it just looked like a rope of chest hair going down his chest and looked like someone riding it on his stomach and I thought of you.  It's a compliment I swear.


----------



## poopie

bagochina said:


> Lol no it just looked like a rope of chest hair going down his chest and looked like someone riding it on his stomach and I thought of you.  It's a compliment I swear.



Can I buy some ndtitl from you?


----------



## bagochina

As long as you bring some beer


----------



## lonewolf13

lol BOC is not old enough to buy booze :D


----------



## panic in paradise

Pagey said:


> Haha but I've got to admit the resemblance is uncanny!!



on a rrreally bad hair day.


----------



## shimazu

entheo said:


> Wtf is with your happy trail shim? That shit is wild, like you've got a hip mustache



whats a happy trail?

Im gonna shave it into just a goattee once its grown in


----------



## Thanatos

shimazu said:


> whats a happy trail?
> 
> Im gonna shave it into just a goattee once its grown in



http://m.urbandictionary.com/#define?term=happy trail


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

follow the trail to.... paradise.


----------



## pastelcircus

thenightwatch said:


> is that a pink baby seat next to the mirror?


Kinda looks like it, yeah.


----------



## lonewolf13

he got loved w/ a knife


----------



## pastelcircus

Either that or a hatchet


----------



## Thanatos

/thread


----------



## nowdubnvr6

its all bueno now


----------



## pastelcircus

): did it hurt?


----------



## lonewolf13

when you fell from heaven?


----------



## trees_please

cheese


----------



## modern buddha

Cheez Whiz.


----------



## panic in paradise

nowdubnvr6 said:


> dreads can be so hot knifey i like



i had never noticed that before...


----------



## ChickenScratch

god dammit, knife.  fuck you.


----------



## aesoprock

Dang. Hoped to see some new pastel goodness in here. 
Ma'am, I am disappoint


----------



## Noodle

pink baby seat


----------



## ChickenScratch

I want to make tour babies with her and put them on a leash in a different city every night while selling stomped on mahl and racing nitrous.


----------



## lostNfound

donate your eggs to science.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

no way. nothing needs to be spawned from me.


----------



## ChickenScratch

It's cool, I have a kid already.  He's horrible and annoying.  I'll just ditch him for tour with you and some awful electronica flatbrim band like zoogma or lotus


----------



## shimazu

just like his pops


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No babies.
> Nothing to do with getting fat. I'm _this close_ to 32. Metabolism starts slowing down right about now.
> But we could tie other people's kids to leashes.



lets get a bodie shot girl


----------



## DexterMeth

I have yet to use G+ and doubt I will


----------



## shimazu

dude its the coolest thing ever

to like 6 people


----------



## Lysis

^ LOL I have 500 people following me mostly because I rock the SEO scene and I'm a Google troll.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

nowdubnvr6 said:


> DWE shall we fight to the death over whweo has the rights to knife


 let her decide. which it will be  neither of us


----------



## nowdubnvr6

we shall seeeeeeee


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

porn is where the real fun is


----------



## Lysis

BL is turning me into a whore and I like it god dammit.


----------



## modelskinny

Lysis said:


> BL is turning me into a whore and I like it god dammit.



I was a whore already so I can't say the same.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

We all like it when then BL beauties get naked for our pleasure muchos gracias senorita


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

so what's up ms. we gona chill or whst


----------



## Lysis

modelskinny said:


> I was a whore already so I can't say the same.




Amen, sistah.


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## quiet roar

n3ophy7e said:


> I actually came in here to post a new nude of my own but I don't feel comfortable doing so after that fine display of amazingness.


That's just crazy talk. Your amazingness does just fine.


----------



## n3ophy7e

I still just wanna bask in Lysis' glory though


----------



## Noodle

This is the best nudie thread ever.


----------



## modelskinny

I'm so happy right now.


----------



## pastelcircus

Lysis said:


> BL is turning me into a whore and I like it god dammit.






n3ophy7e said:


> I actually came in here to post a new nude of my own but I don't feel comfortable doing so after that fine display of amazingness.


Seriouslyy...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

modelskinny said:


> I'm so horny right now.


...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

thats owlie before he went homo


----------



## MikeOekiM

that doesnt sound as creepy as when those guys say it


----------



## bagochina

Quit talkin and start postin PICTURES!  I'm lookin at you skinny.


----------



## pastelcircus

MikeOekiM said:


> that doesnt sound as creepy as when those guys say it


Maybe because we contribute to the thread,
Maybe because we're female.

Really though, it's both


----------



## modelskinny

bagochina said:


> Quit talkin and start postin PICTURES!  I'm lookin at you skinny.



I'm tempted to.


----------



## bagochina

Preferably ass shots, but whatever.


----------



## Noodle

PI is drinking coffee again.


----------



## Pagey

n3ophy7e said:


> Thank you my darling  So when are you coming to Sydney??



I think I'm supposed to hear back in about a month or so! If I get in it'll be a year from now :D


----------



## Lysis

ChickenScratch said:


> you got a nice rack, but i bet you're annoying as fuck.



I am a bitch. Like totally.


----------



## pastelcircus

Simply_Live said:


> Pastel, I love the angle of the shots. You look like you're about to do the dirty in a couple of them! Hahaha.



...


----------



## TrYpTiCaL

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I recommend starting a wine donation program for Lysis.



Looking like that she could probably completely support her wine habit for life.


----------



## ArCi

Way to quote the penis homo


----------



## Sepher

Pagey, you got nothing to worry about, don't need none of that think twice nonsense. You're a definite would girl, no question.


----------



## pastelcircus

Faggottttt


----------



## ArCi

gross


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol


----------



## MikeRWK

Cause im stoned lol


----------



## alasdairm

her gorgeous what?

nevermind.



alasdair


----------



## Pharcyde

cant really see my face but you get the gist


----------



## Bill

Heresy


----------



## Pharcyde

no sweet bill
only truth


----------



## modern buddha

iheartthisthread said:


> set an example... I love a nice bush :D



Hahahaha... Meeeeee toooooooooo. Well, maybe not a bush, but hair! :D


----------



## iheartthisthread

Pharcyde said:


> cant really see my face but you get the gist


just wanted to get this quoted....

Lmfao dude...  Mom caught you with her sexy underthings again?


----------



## Pharcyde

im a girl


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Damn mami, lemme holla at you.


----------



## shimazu

Bill said:


> Heresy



I thought you said Hershey, and had this whole paragraph about how I had family that used to live there and going to Hershey park and getting free candy and all kinds of sick stuff like that but that one letter, H, just always rears its ugly head


----------



## DexterMeth

Pharcyde said:


> cant really see my face but you get the gist



Where did PI find the time machine?


----------



## shimazu

I have some outfit questions as well I expect you guys to help me as quickly as amanda got advice


----------



## Pharcyde

iheartthisthread said:


> aside from the clothes, who has a fence in front of the mirror?
> 
> And i totally agree with what pharcyde said. Weird....



not weird

youre old, im old

weve been through this alot havent we


----------



## iheartthisthread

lol... I loved fashion from the 80's


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

shimazu said:


> I have some outfit questions as well I expect you guys to help me as quickly as amanda got advice



Put a skirt on and lets see. 



iheartthisthread said:


> aside from the clothes, who has a fence in front of the mirror?
> 
> And i totally agree with what pharcyde said. Weird....



Its some decorative mirror shit.


----------



## One Thousand Words

shimazu said:


> I have some outfit questions as well I expect you guys to help me as quickly as amanda got advice


----------



## shimazu

One Thousand Words said:


>



more of a briefs guy actually


----------



## poopie

Owl Eyed said:


> As a solid 5 I've learned to be the* funny* person with a "good personality".
> 
> 
> giglz



huh.


----------



## kytnism

you dont find owlus good personality amusing?

...kytnism...


----------



## Owl Eyed

poopie u r drink


----------



## poopie

Gay or not, I send you a picture of my rack, you find a way to compliment them.

I guess you do need those glasses.


----------



## Owl Eyed

pls don't blow my cover yo


----------



## kytnism

we could totally risky business ourselves on those floors.

and have the scars to prove it :D

...kytnism...


----------



## poopie

I'm really good at removing splinters.


----------



## kytnism

ive got the tube socks.

lets do this.

...kytnism...


----------



## poopie

I don't have a button-down.

I think it'll be fine.


----------



## DexterMeth

This thread has been awesome recently.


----------



## kytnism

poopie said:


> I don't have a button-down.
> 
> I think it'll be fine.



me too...

...kytnism...

ps. dont forget your ray bans


----------



## modern buddha

I can't help it. I like hair. There is nothing to be ashamed of. Nice pics though!


----------



## modelskinny

Simply_Live said:


> I can't help it. I like hair. There is nothing to be ashamed of. Nice pics though!



I rock the thin landing strip. The best of both worlds.


----------



## modelskinny

pastelcircus said:


> Marry me pls? We can adopt foreign babies and own a bird of paradise that lives in a guilded cage. It would be heaven



but i don't want foreign babies. the bird is great, though.


----------



## pastelcircus

modelskinny said:


> but i don't want foreign babies. the bird is great, though.


Even better


----------



## We are all ONE

Good thing I did not touch your personality you insecure bag of frowns.


----------



## We are all ONE

hthr007 said:


> You're gorgeous, modelskinny.
> 
> Much



TITS or GTFO


----------



## hthr007

We are all ONE said:


> TITS or GTFO



((()))


----------



## modelskinny

"I can't come up with a proper response, so I'm just going to post a .jpg in retaliation!"


----------



## We are all ONE

^^^fxd


----------



## shimazu

personality is overrated anyway


----------



## modern buddha

I rate Owl a five... On a scale of one to seven. WouldbangifIwasaman.jpeg.


----------



## hthr007

Dat birth mark


----------



## We are all ONE

God I'm good
excellent start heather...way to stretch out and get warmed up

ping me at 555-waao once you post the next ones as It's time to remove myself from the internet


----------



## modern buddha

You know, WAAO, for sending such a terrible cock-shot to Lysis, you sure say a lot of negative sheegots. 

You need the positivity thread... And Jesus. 

K?


----------



## iheartthisthread

heather, nice... Too bad for the delete...


----------



## Bill

I lol'd Waao, you did good sir


----------



## Bill

^ I would like to view you dressing her as your personal barbie


----------



## DexterMeth

nickels said:


>



Glad you logged on and came here for that


----------



## soundsystem00

Really got me there. My feelings are severely hurt. So much for sleeping tonight.


----------



## We are all ONE

ah , respek for eating their own dogfood


----------



## Noodle

That's because you aren't a bottle of Vodka.


----------



## DexterMeth

The only place you have in this thread is to comment.

GP is cool


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

iI guess I'd let owl lick my taint


----------



## Lysis

Funny and good personality always translates to "gives good head"


----------



## DexterMeth

You're hilarious


----------



## lonewolf13

aep is fucking retarded or colorblind. good thing she has a brain though, and freinds like PI and Poopie that can tell her what to wear.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

It's fun.  It's a girl thing.  She was askin'


----------



## Bill

What would an old drunkard indian know about fashion anyway


----------



## shimazu

I think lace tights are pretty sexy


----------



## bagochina

For a slut from the 80's


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I agree. Not everyone could pull that shit off.


----------



## bagochina

Totally agree man!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

/looks down.

Who you callin' "man"?


----------



## phr

i love google


----------



## lonewolf13

Bill said:


> What would an old drunkard indian know about fashion anyway



i don't know much


----------



## DexterMeth

^you're so cold.


----------



## soundsystem00

Fishnets please. Whorish thigh high ones ..


----------



## Noodle

Erich is a strange furby.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I dont care what anyone says, it's ALCOHOL that's man's best friend.


----------



## iheartthisthread

Little girls wear tights, women wear nylons, or if you got a nice tan should just go bare legged. Just my opinion.


----------



## pastelcircus

Okay, sheldon


----------



## DexterMeth

rangrz said:


> N30...your boobs seem bigger than I recall from like last years nudie threads? But what has not changed is the magnitude of the measure of the  quantity sexiness. Which is to say, it is still very large.



You're right man.  They're almost double in size atm.


----------



## lonewolf13

did you knock her up?


----------



## DexterMeth

lonewolf13 said:


> did you knock her up?



I wish? Should I? Is that even a question?


----------



## lonewolf13

if you don't i will.


----------



## DexterMeth

Clearly?


----------



## pastelcircus

lonewolf13 said:


> if you don't i will.


I already did you guys, get with the program.


----------



## lonewolf13

pastelcircus said:


> I already did you guys, get with the program.








you're next


----------



## pastelcircus

Oh, phuck


----------



## tentram

what has ecstasy done to the kids these days?  pacifiers in the butt now?  i bet she eats her pills, though.


----------



## akautonomics

pure crystalline MDMA made in a proper lab, no pills for me unless they're pharmaceuticals


----------



## Bill

^ Jelly


----------



## kaywholed

akautonomics said:


> sharpies don't have a wide base, kaywholed. that is why u don't insert into the alimentary canal. bdsm safety is important



stfu n00b


----------



## kaywholed

animal_cookie said:


> i need to remember to post in this thread more often!



consider this your reminder


----------



## animal_cookie

kaywholed said:


> consider this your reminder



post what?


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Dat animal_cookie butt.

You should drink cheap vodka more often.


----------



## kaywholed

animal_cookie said:


> post what?



pictures of you dressed up as a furry eatin' KFC


----------



## DexterMeth

Wait, so we can blatantly violate the BLUA if we have bug bites all over out ass?


----------



## Effuzion

aesoprock said:


> Looked like a drop of ladyjuices to me. Can't tell for sure though ... need more close-up and/or high-res picture



Definitely need some confirmation on that. Can't have people guessing.


----------



## kytnism

^agreed.

im trying to break my nylon habit; but after years of wearing them to work daily i feel naked without them.

...kytnism...


----------



## slushy muddy water

Pharcyde said:


> cant really see my face but you get the gist



bitch you fine


----------



## animal_cookie

kaywholed said:


> pictures of you dressed up as a furry eatin' KFC



next time i have fried chicken, i will take a pic for you in my tigger suit.

and thanks pj


----------



## kytnism

i agree a_c its been a while.

i too would appreciate any new newds you are willing to contribute.

...kytnism...


----------



## kaywholed

animal_cookie said:


> next time i have fried chicken, i will take a pic for you in my tigger suit.



*animal grunting, and the sounds of furious fapping in anticipation*


----------



## animal_cookie

kytnism said:


> i agree a_c its been a while.
> 
> i too would appreciate any new newds you are willing to contribute.
> 
> ...kytnism...



you should look at my post a bit closer...


----------



## akautonomics

and kaywholed calling me a n00b? I heard he's never even had sex IRL! 
but if he were to come to Toronto I'd offer to bang him, rangrz described him to me and he sounds hot.


----------



## rangrz

Effuzion said:


> Definitely need some confirmation on that. Can't have people guessing.



I'll double confirm that Ms.G doesn't have a piercing, and that the drop of juice pictured was in fact, quite delicious.


----------



## modern buddha

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Fuckin' really? I spit out my cheerios out of protest at that last one.



Agreed wholeheartedly. Men don't want to see other penises and some of us just don't want to see that.


----------



## Effuzion

rangrz said:


> I'll double confirm that Ms.G doesn't have a piercing, and that the drop of juice pictured was in fact, quite delicious.



Touche my friend.


----------



## Mel22

i sincerely hope that rangrz's bitch is more fun than he is

i also hope that her nasty sore gets better


----------



## nowdubnvr6

iheartthisthread said:


> black bra - $ 29.95
> 
> comforter - $ 59.00
> 
> sticking a butt plug up the pooper and posting it in the nudie thread - PRICELESS!!



That is glorious thank you and keep doin what your doin


----------



## modern buddha

Got excited for a second...


----------



## n3ophy7e

Get excited again cos I quoted Pagey. Awwwww yeeeeah %)


----------



## Noodle

dat ass?


----------



## Pharcyde

thnx


----------



## ChickenScratch

she's cock hungry.


----------



## lostNfound

Are you anime incarnate, lysis?


----------



## soundsystem00

Bill said:


> Lysis you know you're hawt, what's up with the plethora of pics lately though?
> I ain't complaining but I just thought you were a pussy when it came to posting in the public part of the forums



I told her to.


----------



## Lysis

lonewolf13 said:


> you are soooo fuckin' hawt. i may save your pic and masturbate to it later..... or not.



As long as I'm in the running. 

I dunno why I'm posting pics. I'm one of like 4 people who didn't get laid off so I'm having a personal crisis and need to camwhore to drown my sorrows. Just lost 2 work friends to layoffs.

And stfu max powersssssss. You know how hard it is to find new outfits in Florida that aren't sweaters? Fuck I need the first world problems thread.


----------



## soundsystem00

Camwhoring is always a good release.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Waao needs to go to Florida and fuck you up the ass.


----------



## Lysis

I'm seeing WAAO from 12:30pm to 2:30pm tomorrow. I'm driving a fucking hour to see that faggot. He's got 2 hours to give me his best game.


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty ss00 is in texas


----------



## Bill

Lysis said:


> I'm seeing WAAO from 12:30pm to 2:30pm tomorrow. I'm driving a fucking hour to see that faggot. He's got 2 hours to give me his best game.



Inb4 florida orgy and Lysis and waao becoming the next bl couple
Edit: I mean he's pushin 50 and your 40, bitches should settle down together


----------



## ChickenScratch

I hope they get a hotel that rents by the hour, smoke a fat rock and fuck in one of those vibrating beds with daytime tv on in the background.


----------



## lonewolf13

with fastfood wrappers lying around


----------



## Lysis

I don't know if I can handle WAAO screaming ChickenScratch's name while he tries to slip it in the butt. I hope he's learned the value of "Oh god" instead of saying the girl's name.


----------



## ArCi

ChickenScratch said:


> I hope they get a hotel that rents by the hour, smoke a fat rock and fuck in one of those vibrating beds with daytime tv on in the background.



ahahhahahhhahahahhaa


----------



## Lysis

^ LOL It was pretty funny.

If WAAO chooses Maury over Jerry Springer, I will be disappoint.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> I don't know if I can handle WAAO screaming ChickenScratch's name while he tries to slip it in the butt. I hope he's learned the value of "Oh god" instead of saying the girl's name.



It's going to be a very tender 2 minutes of coital relations


----------



## Bill

ChickenScratch said:


> I hope they get a hotel that rents by the hour, smoke a fat rock and fuck in one of those vibrating beds with daytime tv on in the background.



This would be fucking fantastic 
I hope they film the whole thing


----------



## Lysis

Well at least he agreed to buy food and drinks. I can't let him get me drunk. I need to go home and play warcraft.


----------



## Bill

Lysis said:


> I can't let him get me drunk.



Probability of this happening is pretty low so I bet you'll most likely fail and let him lead you into the adventures of the mind of ChickenScratch


----------



## Lysis

I'm just gonna ask for deets on ChickenScratch's butthole.


----------



## bagochina

Don't forget to shave lysis


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> I'm just gonna ask for deets on ChickenScratch's butthole.


I have a great asshole


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Lysis said:


> I like your choice in wall paint color, Arci.



My 2nd bathroom is painted, what looks like, exactly that color.


----------



## lonewolf13

Bill said:


> Why you crop face, pussy
> Oh and imo the button up should be buttoned up



have you seen his face?


----------



## bagochina

Borrowing drinkswithevils skinny jeans again?


----------



## soundsystem00

Bill said:


> Why you crop face, pussy



That.


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## iheartthisthread

jesus, you would have thought arci had tits by all the comments...


----------



## modelskinny

hahahah right? arci already has more than the photo I posted earlier.


----------



## soundsystem00

He's a big deal. Seemingly.


----------



## lonewolf13

model posted a pic?


----------



## Lysis

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> My 2nd bathroom is painted, what looks like, exactly that color.



It's a sign to have sex with Arci IMO


----------



## Lysis

modelskinny said:


> hahahah right? arci already has more than the photo I posted earlier.



Your ass+tits shot was totally better. Bitches be jealous, yo.


----------



## Bill

lonewolf13 said:


> have you seen his face?



Yes, he kinda looks like my cousin but with more of a downs look


----------



## soundsystem00

lonewolf13 said:


> please eat a cheeseburger you sexy bithch.



That.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lysis said:


> I like your choice in wall paint color, Arci.


 you really think he picked the color and painted it? parents/wS done before


----------



## modelskinny

I eat plenty. I'm naturally thin and with that have a fast metabolism.


----------



## Bill

I'm the same way, I'm 6ft but only about a buck 45 and lanky as fuck
I can eat whatever the fuck I want and not become a fatty ever

Diabetes does run in my family though, directly down each generation, only skipping one rarely
Like I give a shit


----------



## modelskinny

Bill said:


> I'm the same way, I'm 6ft but only about a buck 45 and lanky as fuck
> I can eat whatever the fuck I want and not become a fatty ever
> 
> Diabetes does run in my family though, directly down each generation, only skipping one rarely
> Like I give a shit



Yeah, that's what my dad is like, and his dad as well. 6'4" and probably 170 pounds - but seriously eats like a horse. I'm lucky to have the same thing.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Bill said:


> I'm the same way, I'm 6ft but only about a buck 45 and lanky as fuck
> I can eat whatever the fuck I want and not become a fatty ever



i was the same way my whole life.  wait till you turn 30 and rock an awesome gut.


----------



## Thanatos

ChickenScratch said:


> i was the same way my whole life.  wait till you turn 30 and rock an awesome gut.



That shit is gonna happen to me so bad. 6'5 215 can only last so long, and I work in food. Oh well, I'll just open a BBQ joint and be the tokken fat guy.


----------



## ChickenScratch

being fat is so fucking awesome.


----------



## Thanatos

Canyou rest a beer on your gut, like a coaster? Cuz I wanna work on that, instead of the saggy sloppy fat. I wanna be BBQ black man round.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i can't even tie my own shoes.  i sweat just trying to get comfortable on the couch.


----------



## Thanatos

God that's hot, must... resist.... food...
Fuck it, what's for breakfast junkies?


----------



## ArCi

ChickenScratch said:


> i can't even tie my own shoes.  i sweat just trying to get comfortable on the couch.



lol


----------



## Pharcyde

ChickenScratch said:


> being fat is so fucking awesome.



tis


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

modelskinny said:


> I eat plenty. I'm naturally thin and with that have a fast metabolism.



Even if you didn't eat plenty, you wear it well!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

modelskinny said:


> I eat plenty. I'm naturally thin and with that have a fast metabolism.



Metabolism is a weird name for a dealer. My guy's name is Jared.


----------



## DexterMeth

lmfao

So that's where he gets all his Subway money.


----------



## DexterMeth

ChickenScratch said:


> psychadelic


*e.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Ouch.


----------



## DexterMeth

It's probably rubbed off on you from hanging out with Ken so much.


----------



## ChickenScratch

She doesn't like me anymore.  I need to grow my love locks back out and move west again.


----------



## DexterMeth

Where's the cheese?


----------



## rangrz

ChickenScratch said:


> Ouch.



It's only ouch if you weren't going for that look. Embrace it; a lot of very cute hipster girls like it.


----------



## tentram

why don't you two just fuck already.


----------



## pastelcircus

D-:


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

dry


----------



## pastelcircus

unconsentual


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

rape?


----------



## pastelcircus

Not unless we've talked about it beforehand, in which case could be pretty sexy.

You know i like it rough, bb


----------



## rangrz

pastelcircus said:


> unconsentual



*nonconsensual


----------



## pastelcircus

Thanks lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

iI remember a time when me and pastel had something. time is a cruel thing =)


----------



## bagochina

Gotta love big ol butts


----------



## pastelcircus

DrinksWithEvil said:


> iI remember a time when me and pastel had something. time is a cruel thing =)



I too, remember a time before my asshole became a topic for discussion in the lounge and before I knew that drinkswithevil was a rapist. It was so long ago, yet feels like yesterday.

But alas, my little faggots, perhaps my dreams will take me there now, as I drift asleep and through time and space itself~


----------



## DexterMeth

I'm a classy guy, not a pig.  What color is that furniture you're naked body is on top of?


----------



## trip.more

Fuck this thread sucks, 0 vagina is gey. Mad penis shots, this thread is gay and it's sexist.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

bottoms up.


----------



## modelskinny

Cheers to that.


----------



## bagochina

Poopie are you sucking in your stomach?


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol... I knew you'd say something like that.


----------



## bagochina

That green couch in the background looks pretty comfortable to me.


----------



## modelskinny

Not mah couch, not mah problem.


----------



## Thanatos

modelskinny said:


> I would but it's an original design..... trying to keep it off the interwebz. Also another way of being able to identify me. Not that it really matters at this point.


Well I've posted my 3/4 sleeve that was drawn on instead of stenciled. I guess I'm fucked.


----------



## modelskinny

entheo said:


> Well I've posted my 3/4 sleeve that was drawn on instead of stenciled. I guess I'm fucked.



I WILL FIND YOUUUU.
(if you're really interested, I'd gladly send it via PM)


----------



## Thanatos

Send away...


----------



## Bill

rangrz said:


> CS: You look like a PBR drinking, native cigarette smoking, independent coffee shop frequenting, obscure band listening hipster.



Close but if you think CS is anywhere close to being a hipster fag you're tarded in teh brain my ese friend
Don't you ever read his posts, 99% are him melting fags and the other 1% consists mostly of loathing his lost hippie tour days or his ghey sports discussions

But to label him now would just to say he's a fat burnt out loser father faggot who can't handle half a Umphrey's Mcgee show with out puking all over himself through out the first set


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## soundsystem00

One Thousand Words said:


>



LOL THAT'S SO FUNNY ... JK it's not.


----------



## Thanatos

I want to freeze your face with liquid nitrogen every you say burn ss00. It's really not a good look.


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

tentram said:


> what's your badge number?




I feel your assumption. 

iheartthisthread was given the disgraceful task of infiltrating an off-topic message board as penalty for drunkenly hijacking a cargo train.


----------



## pharmakos

Bill said:


> ^ Half hover hand going on
> Plus she doesn't look too enthusiastic about being embraced by it



my existence really fucks with your ego, doesn't it


----------



## tentram

not your existence, most likely your bitching and moaning like a fucking schoolgirl.  correct me if i'm wrong of course, billiam.



			
				homey can look but not touch said:
			
		

> I feel your assumption.



my assumption's feeling violated.  reported for sexual harassment and misconduct.  for shame.


----------



## Bill

fagwatcher said:
			
		

> my existence really fucks with your ego, doesn't it



Please for the love of Jesus Christ our lord and saveyour tell me you're trolling


----------



## iheartthisthread

batmanplaybaseball said:


> I feel your assumption.
> 
> iheartthisthread was given the disgraceful task of infiltrating an off-topic message board as penalty for drunkenly hijacking a cargo train.



lol


----------



## tentram

cheerio said:


> I bet she is thinking about bananas.



thanks, now i want to eat another banana.  and i'll likely associate eating a banana with the bullshit that comes along with TNW.  my enjoyment of banana days may be numbered


----------



## pharmakos

cheerio said:


> I bet she is thinking about bananas.



she's asked to see my schlong before

my sister was nearby at the time so i didn't show =p



Bill said:


> Please for the love of Jesus Christ our lord and saveyour tell me you're trolling



i'm always 100% serious

saviour*


----------



## ArCi

take a second and just imagine her sounding out the word schlong


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If it's not you don't post it in a photo thread.


----------



## Noodle

the O drifts off to the side like a proper hod rod


----------



## pharmakos

ArCi said:


> take a second and just imagine her sounding out the word schlong



i believe the exact quote from her was "come on charlie, lets see that schlong!"

dead serious

she's a fellow michigander if that helps you imagine it arci


----------



## ArCi

thenightwatch said:


> i believe the exact quote from her was *"come on charlie, lets see that schlong!"*dead serious
> 
> she's a fellow michigander if that helps you imagine it arci



^ Hahahahhahahha. Oh yeah I can definitely see it lol

And lol c'mon now TNW.. trust me you aren't trashy at all.


----------



## Bill

thenightwatch said:


> i'm always 100% serious
> 
> saviour*



I'll tell you this once, any other time I wouldn't even fucking bother
But this is what you don't get about The Lounge, if it were 100% serious than it'd be called Healthy Living or The Dark Side

And yes it is saveyour, lurk moar faggot and try not to be such an attention grabbing whoar bag constantly
You can take this wise advice and maybe you'll be a little bit more liked but if not everyone will constantly just call you a faggot

Gawd damn, I can't believe I even took the time to explain this shit


----------



## shimazu

got big plans tonight bill?


----------



## Noodle

*END OF THE WORLD: What Wud Fellow Blers Stock Up On Or Do?*

What's wrong with being trashy?

Show us your tits, will ya?


----------



## China Rider

that chick definitely has extremely low self esteem and more than likely impossible to have a worthwhile conversation with

stop posting pictures of your friends in here, bluelight


----------



## Bill

I saw that post before deletion shim
I'm a fucking edit delete ninja master

Anyway fuck half-antagonists, pussy


----------



## Pharcyde

DexterMeth said:


> *reported for being a faggot*



double reported


----------



## Bill

^ It was already done
Yours will have been triple


----------



## tentram

thenightwatch said:


> wtf?
> 
> definitely not
> 
> there's like four layers of clothing over my penis in that picture anyway



you call that a cock?


----------



## shimazu

hey I dont discriminate


----------



## Pharcyde

thenightwatch said:


> wtf?
> 
> definitely not
> 
> there's like four layers of clothing over my penis in that picture anyway




relax she doesnt know barely anything about erections


----------



## pharmakos

Pharcyde said:


> relax she doesnt know barely anything about erections



i'm tempted to agree

but your double negative confuses me senor


----------



## Bill

It wasn't even a pic iirc, it was just him talking about himself being a douche rod and something about subway


----------



## ArCi

lol stoned


----------



## lonewolf13

lolz


----------



## Noodle

Suddenly the sublte sounds of an acoustic guitar being pleasantly plucked begin to fill the air.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'd fuck the shit out of both of y'all.


----------



## Pharcyde

dang i thought he was a hype man for my morning jacket or something

do jam bands have hype men?


----------



## pharmakos

Pharcyde said:


> do jam bands have hype men?



jam band hype men are too passive in their hype due to being too ndtitl'd out

"so uh.... man.... yo.... have you, uh, heard of this rad band called, uh.... my morning jacket....?"

they do exist though


----------



## Pharcyde

hahahahah id like to get in your crunchy bus and see this with my own eyes CS


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Pharcyde said:


> dang i thought he was a hype man for my morning jacket or something
> 
> do jam bands have hype men?



I'm still trying to figure out how I feel about them.


----------



## Pharcyde

well i just threw out the second one that came to mind, since ive seen phish once and dont recall a hype man


----------



## Pharcyde

real fine hairs?


----------



## Owl Eyed

possibly.


----------



## Pharcyde

secrets safe with me


----------



## tender lamb shank

two wrongs make a right


----------



## Bill

^ I'm blind in one eye from having a lazy eye when I was younger
Can I watch through my good eye?



ChickenScratch said:


> Civil engineer
> Ga tech grad
> He's smart as fuck



Now I know what kind of crowd you and your tour bros are
Talk about flat brimmed 

I'll be steering clear of your cargo short camp site at the next festie while you and your friendos just sit there obnoxiously drank yelling _show me yer tits!_ and looking down and diminishing free spirited hippies who are not tied to a corporate ball and chain and can just stay on tour forever in pure heavenly bliss


----------



## ChickenScratch

Oh, bill, you're such a noob.  I'm gonna teach you stuff.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

there's my lover.
don't worry bill, if Scratch is next to shoot me down, you're next in line.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'll groom bill to be cool for you.  Not that you couldn't do it yourself, I just don't want him to annoy you.  Because you deserve the best, babe.


----------



## Bill

I wouldn't want any junkie whoar
The dreadyness and cute fashe are the only redeeming qualities afaik


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

yeah. what he said.


----------



## Bill

Do you always nod off to the left


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

either to the left, or straight down.


----------



## Bill

Sounds like waao or tnw's cock


----------



## ArCi

Bill said:


> ...Sounds like waao or tnw's cock *lights cig*


----------



## Bill

All trawlin aside she does have a cute fashe
But still after years of abuse I don't see how her cheeks have stayed so plump...


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Dude, srsly.

We are talking like, 18 years of abuse...
After all this time, the only thing I can say is all the drugs and alcohol has preserved me.


that, and Olay's age defying night cream that I've sworn to since my 30th birthday.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

pfft. whatever.

I'm sorry you're ugly, and I am not.


----------



## panic in paradise

tentram said:


> that's no lazy eye, woman.  you may perceive it that way but in reality it's likely where your eyes are fixated - on the camera - and just the angle at which your head is tilted.
> 
> whatever it is, you look gorgeous there.  dem eyes and dat face!
> 
> 
> 
> and why hello there to you too.  if it weren't for n3o i'd have missed your pretty face as well



... I did have the lazy eye until seeing all the pretty girls in this thread.


----------



## tentram

i've got myself a case of RSD in both wrists from this thread alone.  and i've only just recently had a cyst surgically removed in the joint of my left wrist.  i have to open the nudie thread with both my arms tied behind my back.

looking on the bright side of things, though, my right forearm and bicep have never been so toned!


----------



## Owl Eyed

U fuckibg alcoholic get the fuck out of my palace


----------



## ChickenScratch

Owl Eyed said:


> U fuckibg alcoholic get the fuck out of my palace



talk dirty to me, baby.  i want to drink beers through our assholes together.


----------



## tentram

that's hot.

i want pics, faggots


----------



## ChickenScratch

lightofmeaning said:


> So hot.



thanks, buddy.  that means a lot.


----------



## soundsystem00

It's ok.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i was just kidding, brother bear.  you're all sorts of hot.


----------



## soundsystem00

Thx. I know.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

It all makes sense now.


----------



## modern buddha

Until... ?


----------



## lonewolf13

i was wounded going after saddam hussein


----------



## modern buddha

Don't civil engineers sit on the sidelines?


----------



## lonewolf13

if i was 20 years younger. i'd have her babies


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet you'd get the house and kids


----------



## Owl Eyed

ChickenScratch said:


> talk dirty to me, baby.  i want to drink beers through our assholes together.



Let us slosh our ass beer back and forth.... Forever


----------



## lonewolf13

i think they did that in some movie about dreams w/ jennifer conely


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ChickenScratch said:


> i was just kidding, brother bear.  you're all sorts of hot.



You didn't really just come out with the brother bear crap, did you?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

bagochina said:


> Like the shirt but I still can't make out the size of the breasticles



I'm doing that on purpose, specifically for you.


----------



## ChickenScratch

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> You didn't really just come out with the brother bear crap, did you?



we're all phamily here, mama.


----------



## soundsystem00

He did that, momma bear.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I prefer sister squirrel.


----------



## slushy muddy water

soundsystem00 said:


> Jesus tap dancing CHRIST I'm a bad motherfucker ..



wat


----------



## soundsystem00

They won't get it, Tina.


----------



## DexterMeth

There's nothing to get.  *YOUR retarded


----------



## lostNfound

Ilywak


----------



## soundsystem00

If you have a lazy vagina I can take care of that.


----------



## slushy muddy water

soundsystem00 said:


> They won't get it, Tina.



people get lots of things, hairy


----------



## iheartthisthread

amazing... I got it.


----------



## tender lamb shank

Cotb, has it ever occurred to you that you might take your 'job' too seriously? Give yourself a break, your life will be so much better for it


----------



## One Thousand Words

tender lamb shank said:


> Cotb, has it ever occurred to you that you might take your 'job' too seriously? Give yourself a break, your life will be so much better for it


----------



## iheartthisthread

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Posts in the nudie thread should encourage people to display their bodies.
> 
> Put up and shut up.





tender lamb shank said:


> Cotb, has it ever occurred to you that you might take your 'job' too seriously?



combining these two posts... Nudies with a modstick, please.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Knife is beautiful like a sunset on the beach with your best crush on opies


----------



## Pharcyde

One Thousand Words said:


>




do i have to follow this rule?

i mean pics of my sexual escapades have been passed around here quite a bit


----------



## Pharcyde

ChickenScratch said:


> we're all phamily here, mama.



wuz good pham


----------



## n3ophy7e

Pharcyde said:


> do i have to follow this rule?


Is this even a question?? 






P.S the answer is yes


----------



## n3ophy7e

Oh Pagey


----------



## Pharcyde

n3ophy7e said:


> Is this even a question??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S the answer is yes





there are still pcis on here of my weiner and a panecil among other things going in my butt


----------



## Sepher

LOLWUT? You stuck your weiner up your own butt? Now that's just bragging, surely, how the fuck did you manage that? Cock like an elephant's trunk or summink?


----------



## Pharcyde

np o have a small dick

my one gf fingers went in there when i was on tinycaht
then a pencil with me new gf went in there


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

lostNfound said:


> Ilywak



Hey there, friend. Glad you aren't being a dickface to me anymore 



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Knife is beautiful like a sunset on the beach with your best crush on opies



Really?


----------



## DexterMeth

This isn't real life, remember?  So not rly


----------



## Owl Eyed

pharcyde bb, post ur heavenly breasts and i will reciprocate.

  ,3 xoxoxox


----------



## lonewolf13

needs cheeseburger


----------



## lonewolf13

lazy eye tbph


----------



## lostNfound

Lets all get sideways together


----------



## modelskinny

lol maybe i should just stop posting nakey pictures in here because seemingly they are unwanted.

people either beg for tits to be posted or criticize it when I do.


----------



## lonewolf13

keep posting no one pays me no mind anyways and you are gorgeous


----------



## lonewolf13

no homo


----------



## lonewolf13

yu r the best thang since Melissa and DNA


----------



## lonewolf13

needz moar rubber duckies tbph


----------



## modelskinny

lonewolf13 said:


> needz moar rubber duckies tbph



Agreed. The last one turned into a chew toy for my dog.  And thanks, by the way.


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty sure she's gonna have my babies tbph


----------



## lostNfound

You just scored wolfie


----------



## lonewolf13

I know womens and I'm sexy as fuck


----------



## modern buddha

Lol. I lonewolf, personally. He's just not my type and drinks far too much. I still  him, though.


----------



## Bill

lonewolf13 said:


> keep posting no one pays me no mind to me anyways



El correcto


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> junglejuice was the first to actually point it out to me. cheers jj :D



I want some of the RCs he's smokin', because I have no fucking clue what he is talking about, and still don't. ....but, if you do, it's a good thing, and you'd better believe it. 


tentram said:


> innocent puppy face and eyes to die for



:D


----------



## tentram

sorry, bro, even though you're a good lookin' man yourself, your eyes don't melt my  like n3o's.

i'd still fuck ya though :D


----------



## Bill

Dex's pupils are empty and soulless by now
41k post stare


----------



## tentram

would be a cheap date at least.  throw him a bag and you're assure of a wristy at least.  and we all know he's got plenty a practice with handjobs.


----------



## soundsystem00

tentram said:


> would be a cheap date at least.  throw him a bag and you're assure of a wristy at least.  and we all know he's got plenty a practice with handjobs.


----------



## DexterMeth

tentram said:


> sorry, bro, even though you're a good lookin' man yourself, your eyes don't melt my  like n3o's.
> 
> i'd still fuck ya though :D



Oh darn.  It's something n3o says. So I had to quote it.


----------



## tentram

n3o says what, niqqa?


----------



## DexterMeth

Mugz is back.  Lol


tentram said:


> n3o says what, niqqa?



She uses an er on the end though.


----------



## lonewolf13

so you're saying people payed you to stay away?


----------



## tentram

no, people paid for his next shipment of peevee.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

suck 'em


----------



## We are all ONE

that's the spirit!


----------



## Mugz

We are all ONE said:


> Um, have we fucked b4?



No, I wouldn't have thought so.


----------



## We are all ONE

LOL I looked @ the avatar and thought you were Tantrum...NM get fucked


----------



## soundsystem00

Stop getting banned.


----------



## tentram

We are all ONE said:


> LOL I looked @ the avatar and thought you were Tantrum...NM get fucked



i look nothing like mugz.  you're slipping in your old age, pops.

d'you wanna fuck, though?  you have a nice penis.


----------



## We are all ONE

what?


----------



## tentram

nevermind, you said avatar, i misread that.


----------



## We are all ONE

it's okay, the what? joke played into the eyesight old etc and whiffed also...start over and go find a new thread?


----------



## tentram

oh ok.


----------



## Psychlone Jack

wat


----------



## We are all ONE

n3ophy7e said:


> I already quit smoking, silly


My cuntry or yours?


----------



## We are all ONE

Can I have a turn?


----------



## Thanatos

Don't hold back WaaO I like when you are honest, like with pagey lol


----------



## One Thousand Words

We are all ONE said:


> My cuntry or yours?


----------



## modern buddha

gman2008 said:


> There was a bath? there was a tub? i only noticed the hot women (this is how i know I love women  )



You're fucking stupid. Gtfo.


----------



## bagochina

Stop Complimenting everybody simply, Jesus fuck!  We get it you think everybody is beautiful.


----------



## modern buddha

bagochina said:


> Stop Complimenting everybody simply, Jesus fuck!  We get it you think everybody is beautiful.



You'd have an easier time getting a girl if you thought the same. Toodles!


----------



## Thanatos

^ he already has a womarn, unlike you.


----------



## iheartthisthread

everyone IS beautiful.... In their own way...


----------



## Pagey

bagochina said:


> Stop Complimenting everybody simply, Jesus fuck!  We get it you think everybody is beautiful.



Yes, how dreadful it is to be a nice person....


----------



## DexterMeth

Must be talking about some other kind of sliding.


----------



## bagochina

Pagey said:


> Yes, how dreadful it is to be a nice person....



Well your nice is my annoying.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I would like to slide on N3o


----------



## Pagey

iheartthisthread said:


> everyone IS beautiful.... In their own way...



lol 



bagochina said:


> Well your nice is my annoying.



Aww...


----------



## Sepher

Wouldn't we all PI, wouldn't we all.


----------



## DexterMeth

No way, 3.


----------



## Thanatos

bagochina said:


> Well your nice is my annoying.




Thank you sir, you spoke for me.


----------



## Sepher

STFU you Dex, you make me sick you do, what with you leering over yer private stash of special n3o porn with yer sweaty palms and all that. Oh yeah, I know how it goes. It's fucking disgusting.


----------



## DexterMeth

Hey ease up dude.  My palms are not sweaty...

..I own a towel.


----------



## modern buddha

entheo said:


> ^ he already has a womarn, unlike you.



Oh really? I expected him to brag like ss00. I guess she's not latino then. 



bagochina said:


> Well your nice is my annoying.



Hahahaha.



DexterMeth said:


> *you're



... No. I think you're just trying to mess with people, though. 



entheo said:


> Thank you sir, you spoke for me.



Lol.


----------



## DexterMeth

I'll put some trick glasses (you know with the moustach and the big nose) on my dick, and you'll all think I have a vagina.  Then I can cunningly weasel my way in.


----------



## modern buddha

A compliment from Dex? Well, I never!


----------



## Psychlone Jack

DexterMeth said:


> *you're
> 
> 
> 
> someone meme this shit like now



Lol... Fuck you Dex.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pumps or high heeled boots under my lab coat?


----------



## Pagey

n3ophy7e said:


> Oh good lord!!! Absolutely beautiful Pagey
> I might have to make a detour to Paris when I come to Germany in July



You shouuuuld!


----------



## DexterMeth

Nope


----------



## lonewolf13

cm fer sure


----------



## DexterMeth

Post a recent picture of yourself lonewolf.  We've seen plenty from 20 years ago tbph  imo 

fapfapfap


----------



## panic in paradise

[url=sir


----------



## lonewolf13

you can't handle the truth


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

i'm ready to post b00bs.


----------



## DexterMeth

^do it 
@Lw: Yes, I certainly can.  If you wind up being a female talking horse with one ear and a limp, well, your avatar was misleading


----------



## bagochina

I wondering if she even has any boobs to post...?


----------



## Bill

I thought it was unanimous he _is_ Charlie Manson


----------



## tender lamb shank

haha wtf, timing


----------



## Bill

Manson hive mind
What more do you expect from two classy cunts as of ourselves


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

First eye surgery, then a boob job. 
Those twins before the other twins.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ahhh shit


----------



## soundsystem00

n3ophy7e said:


> Not even to mention *poopie*'s skirt. _Day_um



Not even to mention me.


----------



## DexterMeth

Get fucked


----------



## soundsystem00

DexterMeth said:


> Get fucked



Maybe you should, virgin face.


----------



## DexterMeth

ok ya.


----------



## soundsystem00

You are mad because my cuteness levels exceed well beyond 9000. It's ok, it's normal.


----------



## Max Power

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I love open back shirts, but what do you do with your boobs?



wat boobs


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol.


----------



## pharmakos

that was my first thought too tbph

like ss00 worrying about his bulge being too big


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ello buttercup.. How art thou


----------



## modern buddha

Me or dwe?


----------



## ArCi

Dwe


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

If that is successful you could make an entire thread,

'dwe pictured next to requested objects'


I'm going to start things off with a curveball. A caribou.


----------



## ArCi

ahahahhahahaha


----------



## tentram

put the phenazepam down and step back into your cupboard or wardrobe before you say something regretful, mugz.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Max Power said:


> wat boobs



I was totally going to take a picture of them, I even had my webcam open, but then I decided that you were a meanie head and didn't 



lostNfound said:


> poopies bringing sexy back......



Poopie's always been sexy. She didn't bring nothing back.


----------



## lostNfound

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I was totally going to take a picture of them, I even had my webcam open, but then I decided that you were a meanie head and didn't
> 
> 
> 
> Poopie's always been sexy. She didn't bring nothing back.



I knew I should have quoted her pic when I wrote that..... made sense to me....


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Ohhhh, I gotchu.


----------



## Max Power

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I was totally going to take a picture of them, I even had my webcam open, but then I decided that you were a meanie head and didn't



I'll be expecting them in my PM box shortly.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Give me an object to take a Sexy time pic and it's done. Mailbox coming up


----------



## laugh

how dis?


----------



## Pharcyde

hahahahaha


----------



## We are all ONE

No but when fucking poopie she talks about you


----------



## ChickenScratch

that makes me happy.  did she let you taste my dick?


----------



## We are all ONE

have not brushed since


----------



## KoreyS

lol WAAO, is that your wife son?


----------



## batmanplaybaseball

poopie said:


> I support batman's idea for DWE. But, I'm going to need to come up with some good ideas.



I just caught this. Too bad my good idea was moved to the 'off-topic' underworld, even though I thought it was rather on point.

Just for sport, I'll kick things off again. DWE, I'm requesting you pose a photo next to three Disney movies on VHS.


----------



## Thanatos

^ just make a thread about it so it's 'on topic'


----------



## Seyer

Lol! ^


----------



## Lysis

I need to know how to take ass shots. I tried and failed.

I took a number of pics of me licking my own nipple, but I am not happy with them and therefore they will not be posted.


----------



## lonewolf13

tripod. you can use mine.


----------



## Lysis

I need this if I'm gonna go full out camwhore in the nudie thread.


----------



## lonewolf13

make the Lounge proud


----------



## Lysis

I might do it for science, but it's hard to get an ass and nipple-licking shot.


----------



## lonewolf13

use a mirror, i do


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm sure Waao will take pics of your asshole, while Poopie is fucking it with his dick.


----------



## Lysis

Maybe. You can't ask a drunk chick to do anything but suck dick. Alcohol shuts off all other functions.


----------



## lonewolf13

then just do a video


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> Maybe. You can't ask a drunk chick to do anything but suck dick. Alcohol shuts off all other functions.



You're broken.


----------



## Lysis

I can still make a drunkin sammich.


----------



## lonewolf13

wAAo said you only used one slice of toast


----------



## smokemctoke420

Lysis said:


> Maybe. You can't ask a drunk chick to do anything but suck dick. Alcohol shuts off all other functions.



I disagree. I lost my virginity, when I was drunk to a drunk friend.


----------



## Lysis

> wAAo said you only used one slice of toast



Yeah, I told him I'm used to the men cooking me breakfast. A girl's gotta hold out if she's gonna suck dick.



> I disagree. I lost my virginity, when I was drunk to a drunk friend.



I lost my virginity on NYE to my boyfriend after too many shots of tequila. YAY alcohol!


----------



## lonewolf13

father walton?


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis said:


> I need to know how to take ass shots. I tried and failed.
> 
> I took a number of pics of me licking my own nipple, but I am not happy with them and therefore they will not be posted.


You gotta reach around and look stupidly while using a front facing camera lol


----------



## Owl Eyed

b nice to my friend dildod.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol he has dildo in his name.

and hey owlie where you been?  inauguration?


----------



## Owl Eyed

yes.


----------



## trip.more

Looks like this dude I seen on CA ave last weekend. Makes scents why everyone is saying all this shit in private. Mad forehead, cheeks like a grandmother. GOOD JOB!!! yuck......


----------



## modelskinny

trip.more said:


> Looks like this dude I seen on CA ave last weekend. Makes scents why everyone is saying all this shit in private. Mad forehead, cheeks like a grandmother. GOOD JOB!!! yuck......



If you could at least spell the word 'sense' correctly maybe I would take slightly more offense to this blatantly stupid comment. I guess this is the result for not sucking your dick in the tinychat.


----------



## trip.more

modelskinny said:


> If you could at least spell the word 'sense' correctly maybe I would take slightly more offense to this blatantly stupid comment. I guess this is the result for not sucking your dick in the tinychat.



Oh come on don't get salty. I wouldn't even watch your kids that you obviously have why you suck my dick. Not worth it, just know these drug addicts have seen enough to know you don't have it and will lie to make you feel better about yourself


----------



## paranoid android

As i said. You couldn't get laid in a brothel with your tiny cock sandwiched between a MasterCard and a visa


----------



## trip.more

Gross =/


----------



## modelskinny

trip.more said:


> Oh come on don't get salty. I wouldn't even watch your kids that you obviously have why you suck my dick. Not worth it, just know these drug addicts have seen enough to know you don't have it and will lie to make you feel better about yourself




Wait, where are you getting this "babysit my nonexistent children" idea? Your attempt at rebuttal doesn't even make sense, my dear.


----------



## trip.more

Stop looking at that man, I know YOU need to feel better about yourself All good that you never seen pussy "IRL" good job!


----------



## trip.more

Hey talking to android, watch you kids!


----------



## trip.more

Hey I'm done and I'm sorry. Have better things to do then seek random peoples' approval at the way I look. My father cared about me lol WHatever your issue, whoever touched you a little too much I don't need to hear it. I mean everytime you post I'll laugh a little inside but...Wish you the best


----------



## modelskinny

trip.more said:


> Hey I'm done and I'm sorry. Have better things to do then seek random peoples' approval at the way I look. My father cared about me lol WHatever your issue, whoever touched you a little too much I don't need to hear it. I mean everytime you post I'll laugh a little inside but...Wish you the best




Your musings have done nothing but show me what a hateful insignificant waste of space you are. Hope you enjoyed your "rant".


----------



## Sepher

Quite ironic trip.more labelling you an attention seeker isn't it Skinny? What are we to make of their series of troll posts? People in glass houses is a phrase that springs to mind.


----------



## paranoid android

trip.more said:


> Hey I'm done and I'm sorry. Have better things to do then seek random peoples' approval at the way I look. My father cared about me lol WHatever your issue, whoever touched you a little too much I don't need to hear it. I mean everytime you post I'll laugh a little inside but...Wish you the best



 Wow you are a attention seeking cunt with body image problems aren't ya?


----------



## Transgender Panda

Either or is fine with me


----------



## trip.more

I don't know, you post pictures of yourself naked to seek approval where as I post scientific insight to help people use psychoactive substances safely. Yeah.....your "insight" is WAY more valuable to the community. I mean just look at your post history. I won't quote, not a dick lol I'm done, just drunk enough to define the situation a little more lmao I'm sure you'll cut in but what you contributed to this community is obvious. A big "do you love me now?", followed by an approval as you degrade yourself for others entertainment. When you look at yourself I wonder what you see= / Crazy considering how much time I see most women break barriers like they aren't even present as far as contributing reliable, useful information goes. Talk shit, it's funny.......


----------



## laugh

> Either or is fine with me


i garnered that from your name..

trip.more i think you need another blow-out. you need to trip.more


----------



## Transgender Panda

People Being Jackasses this morning.


----------



## trip.more

Dude laugh whatever you can say to make her feel better I'm all for. I apologize, I'm too drunk to even know. Drank a 5th of highland park to myself, 1 pint of HK, and am working on a pint of jack. The complete bullshit that would usually not rub these finger tips...is. My Censor is broke for the next 4hrs, I AM SOOOOO SORRYYY TO EVERYONE. Temp BAN? I'm sorry=(


----------



## Transgender Panda

This is the nudie thread we don't give a fuck how much you have drank! Tits, comments, or GTFO.


----------



## laugh

> Dude laugh whatever you can say to make her feel better I'm all for. I apologize, I'm too drunk to even know. Drank a 5th of highland park to myself, 1 pint of HK, and am working on a pint of jack. The complete bullshit that would usually not rub these finger tips...is. My Censor is broke for the next 4hrs, I AM SOOOOO SORRYYY TO EVERYONE. Temp BAN? I'm sorry=(




i couldnt give a shit but you should apologise to the very beautiful modal. 

be good now matey


----------



## modelskinny

trip.more said:


> Dude laugh whatever you can say to make her feel better I'm all for. I apologize, I'm too drunk to even know. Drank a 5th of highland park to myself, 1 pint of HK, and am working on a pint of jack. The complete bullshit that would usually not rub these finger tips...is. My Censor is broke for the next 4hrs, I AM SOOOOO SORRYYY TO EVERYONE. Temp BAN? I'm sorry=(




Your comments, all of them, were out of fucking line. Target someone else for your drunken rage.


----------



## tender lamb shank

this is fucking awesome! where's that popcorn emoticon


----------



## iheartthisthread

boobies make me smile 

if they don't make you smile, there are 20,000 other threads to post in. 

Stop ruining the nudie thread.


----------



## Transgender Panda

^  There you are to save the day


----------



## tender lamb shank

yeah but just because youhearthisthread doesn't mean it's ruined for everyone else. This is a classic lounge fight, real circa 2008/09 stuff... the halcyon days

Let them continue


----------



## iheartthisthread

i'm no white knight but fuck...


----------



## tender lamb shank

look if it wasn't for this thread this fight couldn't have happened. You have to take the good with the bad. It's a beautiful thing


----------



## laugh

iheartthisthread said:


> i'm no white knight but fuck...



Yeh panda is a but fuck! Bloody homo


----------



## Transgender Panda

laugh said:


> Yeh panda is a but fuck! Bloody homo



Do you ever sleep? or are you like me lol


----------



## shimazu

now if only that band didnt suck dick


----------



## shimazu

trip.more said:


> Dude laugh whatever you can say to make her feel better I'm all for. I apologize, I'm too drunk to even know. Drank a 5th of highland park to myself, 1 pint of HK, and am working on a pint of jack. The complete bullshit that would usually not rub these finger tips...is. My Censor is broke for the next 4hrs, I AM SOOOOO SORRYYY TO EVERYONE. Temp BAN? I'm sorry=(




what are you a fucking faggot who cares why she posts pics on the internet just finish whacking off and wipe down the keyboard before your dad gets pissed he cant use the spacebar again


----------



## ArCi

ooo that fucking sucks lol. I've broke my nose before but that's it.. weird thing is, I didn't feel it at all when it happened it just went completely numb.


----------



## Thanatos

^ ah the good old broken nose. They hurt like a bitch after thy start swelling, but you're right, they don't hurt much right when it happens.

I've broken my nose enough times to have a deviated septum. This and all my surgerys are why I don't fight anymore.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah luckily mine was just a minor fracture so I didn't even have to get it reset..just couldn't touch my nose for a while, which ended up being a lot harder than I had thought it would lol.


----------



## THCified

Sepher said:


> THC, you've clearly never played sub / dom games and been forced to fellate a stilletto by the missus have you? I suggest you do something to remedy that mate, I highly recommend it! They'd be perfect for it.



You're right, i haven't as i prefer the more conventional methods, as in Penis penetrates Vagina/Ass/Mouth for example


----------



## DexterMeth

I  had a really vivid dream about getting shot last night.  I got in a brawl with a bullet in my ribs which were hanging out of me.  This talk by you guys is too much of a coincidence. OR IS IT?!?!


----------



## soundsystem00

Take a pic without your makeup arci..


----------



## Thanatos

^ I'm not really a fan of faggot alcoholic phish dick riders but I didn't bring that to you before now.


----------



## DexterMeth

ChickenScratch said:


> i'm not really a fan of how you two tough guys are talking about brother owlie's dog.






entheo said:


> ^ I'm not really a fan of faggot alcoholic phish dick riders but I didn't bring that to you before now.



lul


----------



## DexterMeth

I'll take $1,000 worth now and if I like it, there's more on the way


----------



## lonewolf13

hey 'Cyde is there really an asian pest problem in michigan?


----------



## Pharcyde

DexterMeth said:


> I'll take $1,000 worth now and if I like it, there's more on the way


thats alot of hotel room my friend



lonewolf13 said:


> hey 'Cyde is there really an asian pest problem in michigan?



depends if you mean the asian beetles or asian people

yes to one 
no to the other


----------



## China Rider

i'm pretty sure michigan has more drowning cases than any other country


----------



## Pharcyde

yeah i dunno we might because lake superior and most of the other big lakes but the ocean has alot too


----------



## China Rider

mostly happens in bath tubs and kiddie pools iirc


----------



## Pharcyde

no man 2011 had 15 drowning and most happened in lake michigan but the part thats in chicago makes up almost 60% of those


----------



## China Rider

i don't want the _facts_

just the stories


----------



## lonewolf13

There's a place you've got to go for learning
all you want to know about the facts of life
the facts of life.

When books are what you're there about
and looks are what you care about
the time is right,
to learn the facts of life.

When the world never seems
to be living up to your dreams
it's time you started finding out
what everything is all about

When the boys you used to hate you date,
I guess you best investigate
the facts of life you gotta get'em right
the facts of life,
the facts of life,
the facts of life


----------



## Pharcyde

China Rider said:


> i don't want the _facts_
> 
> just the stories



ok my man heres the most famous drowing story in all the land


*NSFW*: 



The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down 
of the big lake they called "Gitche Gumee."
The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
when the skies of November turn gloomy.
With a load of iron ore twenty-six thousand tons more
than the Edmund Fitzgerald weighed empty,
that good ship and true was a bone to be chewed
when the "Gales of November" came early. 

The ship was the pride of the American side
coming back from some mill in Wisconsin.
As the big freighters go, it was bigger than most
with a crew and good captain well seasoned,
concluding some terms with a couple of steel firms
when they left fully loaded for Cleveland.
And later that night when the ship's bell rang,
could it be the north wind they'd been feelin'?

The wind in the wires made a tattle-tale sound
and a wave broke over the railing.
And ev'ry man knew, as the captain did too
'twas the witch of November come stealin'.
The dawn came late and the breakfast had to wait
when the Gales of November came slashin'.
When afternoon came it was freezin' rain
in the face of a hurricane west wind.

When suppertime came the old cook came on deck sayin'.
"Fellas, it's too rough t'feed ya."
At seven P.M. a main hatchway caved in; he said,
(*2010 lyric change: At 7 p.m., it grew dark, it was then he said,)
"Fellas, it's bin good t'know ya!"
The captain wired in he had water comin' in
and the good ship and crew was in peril.
And later that night when 'is lights went outta sight
came the wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald.

Does any one know where the love of God goes
when the waves turn the minutes to hours?
The searchers all say they'd have made Whitefish Bay
if they'd put fifteen more miles behind 'er.
They might have split up or they might have capsized;
they may have broke deep and took water.
And all that remains is the faces and the names
of the wives and the sons and the daughters.

Lake Huron rolls, Superior sings
in the rooms of her ice-water mansion.
Old Michigan steams like a young man's dreams;
the islands and bays are for sportsmen.
And farther below Lake Ontario
takes in what Lake Erie can send her,
And the iron boats go as the mariners all know
with the Gales of November remembered.

In a musty old hall in Detroit they prayed,
in the "Maritime Sailors' Cathedral."
The church bell chimed 'til it rang twenty-nine times
for each man on the Edmund Fitzgerald.
The legend lives on from the Chippewa on down
of the big lake they call "Gitche Gumee."
"Superior," they said, "never gives up her dead
when the gales of November come early!


----------



## China Rider

sundown is lightfoot's best song imo

nice source though, his 2nd best song, again, just imo

but srsly


----------



## lonewolf13

i hear the great lakes have more shipwrecks, 2nd only to Ocean.


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> i hear the great lakes have more shipwrecks, 2nd only to Ocean.



we put out these books for each lake that has every shipwreck from history that happened. it has pics and dates and deaths and how they sunk and where theyre located. i used to enjoy shit like that and i have some sstill somewhere


----------



## bagochina

Nobody cares...


----------



## lonewolf13

twerk it.


----------



## pastelcircus

no one says hip anymore man, get with the times


----------



## soundsystem00

pastelcircus said:


> no one says hip anymore man, get with the times



Thas fucken bogus


----------



## PantyRaid

I have been off on spectacular and magical adventures!

Actually my ipod was in the pawn shop.

And for some reason i never even thought to visit bl on the computer... Hmm. I may be retarded.


----------



## lonewolf13

you are forgiven.


----------



## PantyRaid

Ahh bluelight, a mystical haven for retards. How i have missed thee.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Pharcyde said:


> lol awesome



wtf why is that awesome 

something wrong with you


----------



## laugh

DrinksWithEvil said:


> wtf why is that awesome
> 
> something wrong with you



+1 i totes agree, like totes.


----------



## PantyRaid

One time i heard somebody say 'totes mcgotes'. In public. Non-ironically.

If i had a time machine, i would go back to that day with a video camera, tape it, and then come back to the present and watch it on loop and laugh loudly.

Also i would visit ancient times and bring lots of glow-in-the-dark futurey stuff and watch the medieval people crap their pants and worship me.


----------



## lonewolf13

stfu and get moar naked plz


----------



## PantyRaid

Whoa now! Someones gettin' mouthy with me, huh?


Heh heh. 'gettin mouthy'.








Thats like a euphemism for a blow job.


----------



## lonewolf13

you have no idea the power of my mouth area. my tongue, my lips, my teeth. and i'm a pretty damn good hummer. and it resonates to my nose.


----------



## PantyRaid

Oh my, we're getting a little raunchy in here tonight!

Mama like


----------



## lonewolf13

daddy like too.


----------



## PantyRaid

Rawr! Its getting hot in herre! (so take off all your clothes)


----------



## lonewolf13

except you Shimazu. you keep yours on.


----------



## PantyRaid

Hey now, dont discriminate.


Everyone has the inalienable right to be naked.

Just not in public.


But this is teh internets, my friend. You must accept your fellow man in all of his glistening nude glory.

Just dont ask why hes glistening.


----------



## Pharcyde

debaser said:


> dex and lonewolf win... we call them: *frites*



where are the crites?


----------



## DexterMeth

Pharcyde said:


> where are the crites?



That dude stole his mom's wig.

Lookin' at you lonewolf


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> So, Dex, I would _love_ to see a pic of you smiling. Pleeeease??
> kthx



The definition of asking for you to me is quite different.


----------



## Pharcyde

you callin me fat old man??????????


----------



## iheartthisthread

lol...

You so sexy.


----------



## n3ophy7e

We are all ONE said:


> accidentally stalked


lol


----------



## PantyRaid

^ why thank you  now that you have given me attention, i will shamelessly cyber-stalk you until you are forced to change all of your information, move, and get a restraining order against me.

Then they will make a lifetime movie about it and the dangers of complimenting crazy people on the internet.

*sigh* its the beginning of a beautiful relationship, my dear.



On a side note, there is a white girl standing next to me in mcdonalds who just referred to herself as 'ashy'.

Which for some reason makes me furiously angry.


----------



## ArCi

tits on a scale 1 to 10


----------



## Seyer

PantyRaid said:


> ^ why thank you  now that you have given me attention, i will shamelessly cyber-stalk you until you are forced to change all of your information, move, and get a restraining order against me.
> 
> Then they will make a lifetime movie about it and the dangers of complimenting crazy people on the internet.
> 
> *sigh* its the beginning of a beautiful relationship, my dear.


Bring it on


----------



## DexterMeth

Seyer said:


> Obviously we havent met %)
> 
> Btw, nice ass.



lmao


----------



## China Rider

4/10


----------



## Sepher

Pantyraid, reading your posts on this page I like you even more than I did when I first saw your pics.  I can say that without fear because, being UK based, I would imagine anyone on this site has better things to be spending their money on than stalking someone across 3000 miles of ocean, masses of NDTITL and such like probably.


----------



## Pharcyde

PantyRaid said:


> Hey now, dont discriminate.
> 
> 
> *Everyone has the inalienable right to be naked.
> 
> Just not in public.*
> 
> 
> But this is teh internets, my friend. You must accept your fellow man in all of his glistening nude glory.
> 
> Just dont ask why hes glistening.



i disagree i pull my little penis out alot

alot


----------



## Seyer

True story ^


----------



## ocean

Nahhh I like him too much to marry him.


----------



## We are all ONE

ocean said:


> Nahhh I like him too much to marry him.



I was just saying hi
hope you is good


----------



## DexterMeth

ocean said:


> Nahhh I like him too much to marry him.


does not compute


----------



## Jabberwocky

marry who?  
/lemme guess, 'tasteful updating' that you forgot about? lol


----------



## Lysis

lol she might be on her phone. You can't see when a post is hidden if you're a mod on your phone. LOL


----------



## ocean

Lol Waao deleted the post so it makes no sense. 
Not marrying anyone so don't worry about it


----------



## DexterMeth

yes


----------



## laugh

what would one find inside?


----------



## soundsystem00

Milk for blood like on aliens


----------



## PantyRaid

Sepher said:


> Pantyraid, reading your posts on this page I like you even more than I did when I first saw your pics.  I can say that without fear because, being UK based, I would imagine anyone on this site has better things to be spending their money on than stalking someone across 3000 miles of ocean, masses of NDTITL and such like probably.



I wouldnt be so sure of that.. i, like all bluelight ladies, have tons of emotional baggage and probably some deep hormone imbalances and stuff, and my abandonment issues cause me to desperately cling to anyone who is vaguely nice to me, and also anyone who is mean to me (i personally like to think of it as 'dirty love talk'). Therefore, i would totally be down to spend a few hundred thousand quid (im not entirely sure of the value-or even of the continued existence of a quid, but it sounds british and therefore kool with a k kause k's are kooler than c's, and by not entirely i mean not at all.) on an internet-driven stalking tour over the pond and accross the uk leaving a trail of sniffed panties and shame in my wake. Also, folks in the uk are significantly more awesome than those in 'murica cause they can get away with calling people cunts. Or even kunts. Sooo yeah, your bad judgement shall eventually lead to me posting the semi-n00d pics i took of you through the window from my vantage point in the bush in your front yard on the newdie thread and a sequel to the first lifetime movie. God i love being creepy on the internet.


Pharcyde said:


> i disagree i pull my little penis out alot



This does not surprise me at all, in fact, i also sometimes enjoy exposing my massive penis in public. I bet its much bigger than yours.


----------



## soundsystem00

You need to get em burned/frozen off.


----------



## We are all ONE

send PM when done w girl phase plz


----------



## laugh

was seriously puzzled/confused...what an idiot! haha


----------



## n3ophy7e

It happens to the best of us pal. Mirrors can be confusing :P


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lately you just cant go wrong clicking this thread


----------



## nowdubnvr6

well other than that puffy cheeto than yea i guess touche` chickenfucker


----------



## pharmakos

nobody that makes fun of my dick ever posts pictures of their own dick


----------



## ChickenScratch

i have a tiny mouse dick.  i can't even see it cuz it hides under my beer gut.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Chickenscratch brought you into this sorry bud


----------



## DexterMeth

probably similar to how all Asians tie rope around the feet of girls so then grow into size zeros


----------



## pharmakos

glowing like a pig


----------



## DexterMeth

TNW's cock shot is such a fucking buzz kill


----------



## aesoprock

AdBlock ftw


----------



## ArCi

shimazu said:


> tnw did you beat that kids ass who cut in line for the Gravitron?



lol


----------



## DexterMeth

soundsystem00 said:


> I was wondering the same thing. Probably hired a daring Mexican.



She wasn't talking about your imaginary girl"friend"


----------



## Lysis

I took pics of me holding my tits but holy shit they look huge with girl hands. They are a handful for a guy, but for a girl they are two. lol God I have huge boobs. My sis has huge ones too with the same body proportions. It sucks cuz you can't wear anything braless.


----------



## Lysis

lol I still have the hat. It can be arranged.


----------



## We are all ONE

Lysis said:


> I took pics of me holding my tits but holy shit they look huge with girl hands. They are a handful for a guy, but for a girl they are two. lol God I have huge boobs. My sis has huge ones too with the same body proportions. It sucks cuz you can't wear anything braless.


you better fucking post that shit


----------



## DexterMeth

Please Lysis? Please postits


----------



## We are all ONE

nice guys finish last

post up faggot


----------



## DexterMeth

How rude


----------



## We are all ONE

It wasn't me


----------



## pastelcircus

dayum sun, my pent up nudie thread horniness is going to waste,
i don't have a working camera and can't capture it


----------



## DexterMeth

Ask your neighbor for one...naked.  Please?


----------



## Lysis

Eh, they aren't very good. It's me with boob in hand. I'll post sooooooooooon.


----------



## Thanatos

thenightwatch said:


> nobody that makes fun of my dick ever posts pictures of their own dick



I did once but photobucket took it down.


----------



## DexterMeth

Is it sooooooooooon yet?


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## shimazu

lysis never posts nude pics
lysis chills with Waao
lysis posts mad nude pics


----------



## DexterMeth

Are we soon yet?
No.
Are we soon yet?
No.
Are we soooooon?


----------



## pastelcircus

DexterMeth said:


> Ask your neighbor for one...naked.  Please?


only if you want my tits to freeze off before i make it to their door ):


----------



## We are all ONE

Lysis said:


> Eh, they aren't very good. It's me with boob in hand. I'll post sooooooooooon.



dude, you should post it
damn


----------



## Thanatos

We are all ONE said:


> dude, you should post it
> damn



Bitches be teasing us with that lack of titty squeezin


----------



## pastelcircus

i give up.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol, no she doesn't. At least she posted


----------



## We are all ONE

model how much you make a month

seams like you shoot daily


----------



## DexterMeth

Pastel and Lysis need to post dammit


----------



## pastelcircus

i already told you man, i don't have a friggen camera and my phone hasn't turned on since sunday.


----------



## We are all ONE

the lysis pic is post post worthy...it's coming


----------



## Lysis

WAAO is a fucking bully.


----------



## modelskinny

We are all ONE said:


> model how much you make a month
> 
> seams like you shoot daily



Varies month to month. I'm not wealthy by any means but I have a enough for eating/drinking out fairly often and travel once a year.


----------



## DexterMeth

How rude



pastelcircus said:


> i already told you man, i don't have a friggen camera and my phone hasn't turned on since sunday.


Charge it?


----------



## We are all ONE

modelskinny said:


> Varies month to month. I'm not wealthy by any means but I have a enough for *eating*/drinking out fairly often and travel once a year.


----------



## shimazu

you heeb

ask "roughly" how much someone makes a month


----------



## DexterMeth

We are all ONE said:


>



Lol


----------



## pastelcircus

We are all ONE said:


>


i giggled.


----------



## Thanatos

How come all of the images on this page are broken, but no other images in TL or on BL are?


----------



## ArCi

lol you must have gotten banned from the nudie thread ^


----------



## We are all ONE

modelskinny said:


> this is a photo of DOWNTOWN LOS ANGELES. hey, downtown? guyz? downtown? dallas? hahhahehehhe.





amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Goddamn Model's an attractive lady.
> 
> 
> 
> Stop bragging Lysis, this is what some of us are working with.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's being generous.





Lysis said:


> Alright fine. Peer pressure.
> 
> Look at my god damn boob. It' looks fucking huge. They aren't weirdly huge either but they look huge here.



*New Page, who's next?*


----------



## DexterMeth

How rude


----------



## DexterMeth

Not really sure how that's an issue.  Take it to the first world problems thread


poopie said:


> WTF does that make me, then?! Besides the chick you rejected after I bought you dinner, including a $70 bottle of wine!
> 
> modelskinny, AEP, Lysis?! This page should never end.
> 
> Amen for breasts.


----------



## modelskinny

Let's all laugh 'cause I'm skinny! Maybe I should gain 40 lbs and post some n00dz. Mmmm. Cellulite.


----------



## DexterMeth

Either way.  Please?


----------



## Lysis

WAAO rejected a chick? I don't believe this. She must have been a dude and even then I think that faggot would fuck it.

Entheo, mines on imgur. Maybe slow connection?


----------



## We are all ONE

poopie said:


> WTF does that make me, then?! Besides the chick you rejected after I bought you dinner, including a $70 bottle of wine!
> 
> modelskinny, AEP, Lysis?! This page should never end.
> 
> Amen for breasts.



STFU and get naked


----------



## laugh

lol


----------



## Thanatos

Idk what the deal was but I can definitely say my wifi is back at 100%
Lysis and manda with the rockin tits! Keep it up you fine honeys lolz

Ps. Model you don't really need me to say it right?


----------



## Lysis

Model, a best friend of mine was friends with Nikki taylor and her dead sister Chrissy. I hung out with them a couple times at parties and they were cool. Their house was really really modest for a girl worth millions. You'd never even guess where they lived, which was an old part of my town.

Can I tell people I knew you when you were a camwhore for BL when you get really famous?   Oh, and can you get me tickets to a cool show? I promise not to hold my boner and embarrass you.


----------



## We are all ONE

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Its cool, I already check out people's boobs without thinking about it.


Don't think I did not see you


----------



## modelskinny

entheo said:


> Idk what the deal was but I can definitely say my wifi is back at 100%
> Lysis and manda with the rockin tits! Keep it up you fine honeys lolz
> 
> Ps. Model you don't really need me to say it right?


----------



## Lysis

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Its cool, I already check out people's boobs without thinking about it.
> LATER THIS YEAR?! Yayyyy, let me know when that ends up being,



Yep! google is hosting another summit, so everything is free YAY. I just have to pay the extra nights for the hotel. Looks like it's gonna be October, so don't go and OD or do anything stupid like move away from one of the prettier parts of the country.

ETA: ITT WAAO is a playyyaaaa and it catches up to him. lol You whore!


----------



## DexterMeth

Lysis said:


> ETA: ITT WAAO is a playyyaaaa


kevinmalone.jpeg


----------



## modelskinny

Lysis said:


> Model, a best friend of mine was friends with Nikki taylor and her dead sister Chrissy. I hung out with them a couple times at parties and they were cool. Their house was really really modest for a girl worth millions. You'd never even guess where they lived, which was an old part of my town.
> 
> Can I tell people I knew you when you were a camwhore for BL when you get really famous?   Oh, and can you get me tickets to a cool show? I promise not to hold my boner and embarrass you.




Oh Lysis, if you only knew...


----------



## DexterMeth

Lysis said:


> I promise not to hold my boner and embarrass you.



I don't.  Helicopter ftw


----------



## Lysis

modelskinny said:


> Oh Lysis, if you only knew...



I should specify that I knew them in high school, which was like 20 years ago. LOL Really cool girls.


----------



## We are all ONE

Neko///pull your cock out of Waynes Stephen Perry lips and post some ass


----------



## DexterMeth

How rude


----------



## Lysis

We are all ONE said:


> Neko///pull your cock out of Waynes Stephen Perry lips and post some ass



Where the fuck has that chick been anyway? Can't she come up for a BJ breath every once and a while and post? Has CS forbidden her nudez now? I miss that hippy chick. She's not in staff forums either.



> How rude








Kinda fits for this forum, because she's an ex meth addict.


----------



## DexterMeth

Great, now when you type lonewolf into google image search, that shit will pop it.


----------



## We are all ONE

i just saw her logged in below so I asked


----------



## DexterMeth

Lysis said:


> Has CS forbidden her nudez now?



If he has, then I've lost all respect I had for him, which was zero.

kevinmalone.jpeg


----------



## Lysis

If CS has forbidden her nudez, I'ma go up there and host an intervention.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya, if that's the case, he's either on too many drugs or not enough.


----------



## modern buddha

Ah. Another day in the nudie thread, another day to enjoy bickering and nudes.


----------



## DexterMeth

All that "bickering" yielded excellent results.


----------



## We are all ONE

Simply_Live said:


> Ah. Another day in the nudie thread, another day to enjoy bickering and nudes.



oh look , it's a meanwhile in australia dick


----------



## Psychlone Jack

We are all ONE said:


> Neko///pull your cock out of Waynes Stephen Perry lips and post some ass



Fucking lol.

Met up with them briefly earlier today and witnessed C. S. Zeddemore eat a heaping handful of retard. They're doing good though, staying legit and owning the shit outta the pin biz.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## shimazu

Home Improvement was the shit


----------



## bagochina

modelskinny said:


> Oh Lysis, if you only knew...



Lol


----------



## lonewolf13

i member chrissy, loaned her my inhaler once, she never gave it back. ... bitch


----------



## bagochina

I puff inhalers daily


----------



## Lysis

Chrissy was > than Nikki. They were both beautiful but both did drugs and the press that she didn't do drugs when she died was bullshit. The fuck she didn't do drugs. They weren't junkies, but they partied like the rest of us.


----------



## lonewolf13

i remember they liked the bellamy bros. redneck girl song and always used to jam it.


----------



## Lysis

They liked country too. They were from my town which was hillbilly at the time. That was before Hurricane Andrew when all the Cubans moved in and ruined it. Now the crime rate is 10000x what it was and there are raft stores on every corner. SAVE ILLIAN!


----------



## lonewolf13

i never got my cd back from them.


----------



## DexterMeth

I have a bag those right now.  Red, yellow and orange.  They're such a good snack.


----------



## lonewolf13

especially w/ that weird ranch dip they give you


----------



## laugh

> Mmmmmm


agreed. nice chunk there matey.
solid floor boards too


----------



## lonewolf13

how does it smell?


----------



## bagochina

Kinda reminds me of pine trees. (STINKY OH YEAH)


----------



## lonewolf13

that earthy? kinda like hippie stink?


----------



## laugh

hippies ftw!


----------



## modern buddha

...  I want to see faces when I come in here... I haven't seen many faces lately.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> Model, a best friend of mine was friends with Nikki taylor and her dead sister Chrissy. I hung out with them a couple times at parties and they were cool. Their house was really really modest for a girl worth millions. You'd never even guess where they lived, which was an old part of my town.
> 
> Can I tell people I knew you when you were a camwhore for BL when you get really famous?   Oh, and can you get me tickets to a cool show? I promise not to hold my boner and embarrass you.



me ex wife was a model and she was a total fucking cunt whore.


----------



## Pharcyde

ArCi said:


>



i thought you were a guy?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

^
Well I'm sure you were perfect (and of course still are) and so it balanced out the relationship quite nicely.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Mr.Hankey said:


> ^
> Well I'm sure you were perfect (and of course still are) and so it balanced out the relationship quite nicely.



oh, i'm a complete piece of shit.  it was a really healthy relationship.  especially when cocaine was involved.


----------



## shimazu

wow what a junkie


----------



## Mr.Hankey

ChickenScratch said:


> oh, i'm a complete piece of shit.


Hmmm sounds somewhat familiar... Perhaps we should get together? We'd complete each other.


----------



## shimazu

Kyle....come clooseeerrr

cloooseeerrrr

ahhhhhhh


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ChickenScratch said:


> me ex wife



married, with children?
Man... you have baggage.


----------



## DexterMeth

Simply_Live said:


> ...  I want to see faces when I come in here... I haven't seen many faces lately.



Post your face then.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

^ yo. you ignored me before so i'll ask you again. Did you go to Drexel in 2001?


----------



## DexterMeth

Sorry my bad.  No I did not.  Why do you ask?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

You've made some references to Philly- and one of the last pics you posted look like someone I used to know. But I don't remember his name. All I remember is he used to go to Drexel.
But I was thinking... hmph. Wouldn't that be fuckin' something...
but. cool. it's better that it isn't.


----------



## DexterMeth

I have family over there & used to go into the city now and then to cop, is all.  I'm from SoCal


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Kensington. Yum.


----------



## ChickenScratch

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> married, with children?
> Man... you have baggage.



would you say my baggage is more or less tolerable than your current baggage?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ChickenScratch said:


> would you say my baggage is more or less tolerable than your current baggage?




Oh, I have WAAAAAAY more baggage. There's no doubt about it.
Not even denying it.


----------



## soundsystem00

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Oh, I have WAAAAAAY more baggage. There's no doubt about it.
> Not even denying it.



I like how people post around my photos because they are too intimidated to acknowledge them. It's cute.


----------



## ChickenScratch

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Oh, I have WAAAAAAY more baggage. There's no doubt about it.
> Not even denying it.



we're gonna be a fucking power couple.  i can't wait to turn into a piece of shit junkie faggot.


----------



## pharmakos

soundsystem00 said:


> I like how people post around my photos because they are too intimidated to acknowledge them. It's cute.



no, its because you post so many of them that people have run out of shit to say

same coat, same headphones, same bus.... woo hoo hoo it's all been done....


----------



## soundsystem00

Haha. Yeah.


----------



## ChickenScratch

thenightwatch said:


> no, its because you post so many of them that people have run out of shit to say
> 
> same coat, same headphones, same bus.... woo hoo hoo it's all been done....



now quick, tnw, post another picture of your crooked ass dick.


----------



## pharmakos

ChickenScratch said:


> now quick, tnw, post another picture of your crooked ass dick.



ss00 posts his mug like three times a week.  i post my dick like once or twice a month.  my dick just sticks in your memory more.


----------



## soundsystem00

Might as well, everyone else just chit chats.


----------



## We are all ONE

Psychlone Jack said:


> Fucking lol.
> 
> Met up with them briefly earlier today and witnessed C. S. Zeddemore eat a heaping handful of retard. They're doing good though, staying legit and owning the shit outta the pin biz.



Next time I'm at the beach Ill hit you up


----------



## ChickenScratch

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> laugh looks nothing like what I assumed he would—in a pretty rad way.



you should send him a poon pm.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

ChickenScratch said:


> you should send him a poon pm.



I'm more of an AM type of gal.


----------



## shimazu

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Kensington. Yum.



yeah you would know where all the trash congregates Trashy McTrashcan


----------



## MikeOekiM

my grandfather was born in Kensington and whenever he brings it up he starts talking like hes black.


----------



## shimazu

I like to go down there for the free libraries and historical perspective


----------



## We are all ONE

poopie said:


> You should pose with your son in his thread.



I thought the same thing before I looked at handle


----------



## ChickenScratch

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Your real divorce Chicken still left you with tons of asshole.



tons of asshole, yes, but unfortunately it left me with no balls.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

shimazu said:


> yeah you would know where all the trash congregates Trashy McTrashcan





I love that you just called me Trashy McTrashcan.
That's great.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

^ post a fucking picture already.


----------



## bagochina

No.


----------



## Max Power

WAAO, pm me the unedited pic.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i pull the grossest shit out of my belly button, every single day.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

That is fuckin gross.  What does it smell like?


----------



## We are all ONE

poopie


----------



## pharmakos

ChickenScratch said:


> i pull the grossest shit out of my belly button, every single day.



do you scrub in there a bit when you shower?

maybe dip a qtip in some rubbing alcohol and swab around in there


----------



## ChickenScratch

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> That is fuckin gross.  What does it smell like?



i don't ever smell it, i just eat it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

and?


----------



## soundsystem00

Bago and slorta are two of some of the most elusive loungers. I have seen them both on cam but only briefly.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I cannot believe my belly button was forbidden.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ChickenScratch said:


> i pull the grossest shit out of my belly button, every single day.





Perpetual Indulgence said:


> That is fuckin gross.  What does it smell like?




I can compare the smell to what my ears smelled like when I had plugs. So fucking gross.
Needless to say, I don't have plugs anymore, or go anywhere near my belly button.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

ewwwwwwwwww no hugs for sick boy


----------



## DexterMeth

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> fat looks good tanned and I could be your momma



What fat?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

aww Dex


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Sepher said:


> PI, you know damn well just how good that is? don't you. No doubt, you're rocking your shit girl.


I know xoxoxo.  I am trying to be modest.


----------



## superelephant

ha. not dirty, that's the camera. and I cut them recently, supplements make them grow fast. 

they are jagged though.


----------



## DexterMeth

They're the main couple in the movie Butter.


----------



## shimazu

soundsystem00 said:


> She's a model. I took that.





soundsystem00 said:


> $346 in my hand for a week of work. Not the best but its enough to afford a hotel room, dinner, condoms, and cigarettes tomorrow.



I thought photographers would make a bit more than that


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

laugh said:


> noice pose sexy wanna meat up?


sit on my nose


----------



## laugh

fuck off! 

why arent you out stalking model?


----------



## soundsystem00

I think he gave up. 

Chicks dig persistence sir.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's called not giving a fuvk. To much chicks on my dick


----------



## laugh

> It's called not giving a fuvk


yeh i bet


----------



## We are all ONE

DamagedLemon said:


> HAHAHA. I am really tiny



dude, bombo barely had to bend his knees to blow me and I picked him up by his arm pits..4'7"ish?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*NSFW*:


----------



## DexterMeth

haha


----------



## iheartthisthread

nice b_p... Ought to show that tat a little better too.


----------



## modern buddha

^ paid to get into the lounge


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I agree it's a crying shame. Under that 400 dollar suit thrre is track marks, broken heart and a lost soul.


----------



## DexterMeth

^mistook thia thread for TTYS


----------



## Jabberwocky

Simply_Live said:


> It's honestly a shame you're an addict.



the message you have entered is too short.  please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.


----------



## We are all ONE

Those are eyebrows dumbass


----------



## modern buddha

bmxxx said:


> the message you have entered is too short.  please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.



Just put a period at the end of it next time.



DexterMeth said:


> CS is rocking a narly beard



Gnarly*

 love you! :D


----------



## ArCi

slushy muddy water said:


> yea wat?



Just the fact that you're concerned gave me a boner the size of Manhattan.








_ugh i want you so bad right now_


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I agree it's a crying shame.



no, it gives you cool points.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> no, it gives you cool points.


Does it make wet baby? Want too see my tracks? On my cock.


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## modern buddha

Still such a shame... 

Nice pic.


----------



## iheartthisthread

no doubt she is, she hangs out with you.
Wasn't dissing.


----------



## n3ophy7e

good


----------



## modern buddha

n3ophy7e said:


> Give the lady some fuckin respect man. She is amazing.



There are lots of ways to be amazing. Each one of us possesses some form of being amazing.


----------



## Owl Eyed

iheartthisthread said:


> I Sooo want to hear you say "Oh noo you di-int".
> ..



I'm a disappointing homosexual. Ask arci.


----------



## We are all ONE

Now you are a disappointing Japanese Skrillex


----------



## Owl Eyed

We are all ONE said:


> Now you are a disappointing Japanese Skrillex


Don't compare me to breezy plz


----------



## n3ophy7e

kaywholed said:


> surprise buttsecks!


Yeah if only you could've seen _her_ face


----------



## kaywholed

n3ophy7e said:


> Yeah if only you could've seen _her_ face



i dunt care bout dat, i can see ur fase and dats nice enough for me.


----------



## n3ophy7e

awwwww


----------



## soundsystem00

Skrowlix


----------



## iheartthisthread

Someday I'll see S_L as last poster and find a picture... Someday...


----------



## addictivepersona

^ That has as much of a chance of happening as the Bills winning the Super Bowl.


----------



## DexterMeth

We are all ONE said:


> Now you are a disappointing Japanese Skrillex


Lmao


----------



## DexterMeth

Addip pops in.  Posts like that are a good example of how nearly all the longer time BL members are constantly lurking


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

When don't u have a boner


----------



## modern buddha

iheartthisthread said:


> Someday I'll see S_L as last poster and find a picture... Someday...



Someday, somehow I'm gonna make it all right, but not right now...



addictivepersona said:


> ^ That has as much of a chance of happening as the Bills winning the Super Bowl.



Ohai. *waves*


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Does it make wet baby? Want too see my tracks? On my cock.



No. Simply, no.


----------



## modern buddha

So no brownie points after all. Lmao.

You ruined it, mate. You could have had her in the bag. Oh woop, I made a funny!



N3o and n3o's lady: looking adorkable!


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

DexterMeth said:


> Addip pops in.  Posts like that are a good example of how nearly all the longer time BL members are constantly lurking



Watching and waiting from a farrr... waiting for their time to strike. 

Creepy!


----------



## pharmakos

she's not?


----------



## Noodle

No.  amanda is just talking out of her ass again.


----------



## Sepher

mr.scagnattie said:


> Watching and waiting from a farrr... waiting for their time to strike.
> 
> Creepy!



Yeah, damn right. At least you and me are fucking obvious with the panda fawning. These lurking cunts are fucking creepsville, just like you say. I'm glad I never got me cock out with cunts like this in the background.



iheartthisthread said:


> Someday I'll see S_L as last poster and find a picture... Someday...



Don't hold your breath mate. Fucking prick tease is that girl and no mistake. Keep you gagging she will, she fucking loves it, the dirty bleedin' mare.


----------



## pharmakos

my question was facetious.  does that mean cheerio's answer is facetious and PI really is 50?  hmmmmmmmm.....


----------



## modern buddha

Sepher said:


> Yeah, damn right. At least you and me are fucking obvious with the panda fawning. These lurking cunts are fucking creepsville, just like you say. I'm glad I never got me cock out with cunts like this in the background.
> 
> 
> 
> Don't hold your breath mate. Fucking prick tease is that girl and no mistake. Keep you gagging she will, she fucking loves it, the dirty bleedin' mare.



 .


----------



## Noodle

Use the image tags math major.

Do you SEE what I did thair?


----------



## Noodle

rotate that ish bish

u fukkin noobertron


----------



## modern buddha

cheerio said:


> Use the image tags math major.
> 
> Do you SEE what I did thair?



Okay.






See what I did there?


----------



## DexterMeth

pastel never posted those newer nudes.  She just up and disappeared.


----------



## laugh

report her!


----------



## Lysis

Yay drunken 40th. Of course freakin waao will post that its my 50th. That faggot.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

DexterMeth said:


> Your pupils are insanely huge for some reason.



That reason would be mild withdrawals, anxiety medication, bipolar blue/grey/green eyes, and what is probably some strange, undiscovered form of autism, haha


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

bagochina said:


> The picture could use some lasers shooting from her eyes, zap zap.



I've always wanted to be a superhero.


----------



## bagochina

I was kinda thinking Japanese robot villian.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

^ Even better!


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis said:


> Opiates, I love your hair. Maybe if I had a natural cool color I wouldn't have to dye mine pink and look like a stripper.



Hey, Lysis I love the stripper look on you.
Oh and by my old post...  I started acting like I had the hots for you all the way back in 2011...
Smh


----------



## modern buddha

xstayfadedx said:


> Hey, Lysis I love the stripper look on you.
> Oh and by my old post...  I started acting like I had the hots for you all the way back in 2011...
> Smh



... How could you not have the hots for Lysis?


----------



## lostNfound

^^ Still hot before you got tits


░░░░░░░░░▄▄▄▄▄▄▄▄░░░░░░░░
░░░░░▄█████████████▄░░░░░
░░▄██████████████████▄░░░
░░████████████████████▄░░
░██████████████████████░░
░██████████████████████░░
░██████████████████████░░
░░█████████▀▀▀█████████░░
░░▀█████▀░░░░░░░▀█████░░░
░░░▀▀███░░█░░░█░░███▀░░░░
░░░░░░░█░░░░▀░░░░█░░░░░░░
░░░░░░▄██▄░░▀▀░▄█▀▄░░░░░░
░░░░▄▀░▀▄▀▀███▀▀▄▀░▀▄░░░░
░░░░█░░░░▀▄▀░▀▄▀░▄░░█░░░░
░░░░█░█░░░█░░░█░░█░░█░░░░
░░░░█░█░░░░▀▄▀▀▀▀█░░█░░░░
░░░░█░█░░░░░▄░░▄██▄▄▀░░░░
░░░░█░█░░░░░▄░░████░░░░░░
░░░░███▄░░░▄▄▄░░░▄▀░░░░░░
░░░░░▀▀█▀▀▀░▄░▀▀▀█░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░█░░░░█░░░░█░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░█░░░░█░░░░█░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░█▄▄▄▄█▄▄▄▄█░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░██████▄▄▄▄▀░░░░░░░
░░░░░░░░▀▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░


----------



## modern buddha

bagochina said:


> More... I need more


----------



## Erich Generic

Maybe it's one of those oscillating toothbrushes where the whole tooth brush bends back and forth like a penis


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> Lol I considered cropping my messy closet and sink but said fuck it they can harass me about it. Lol. My cleaning lady hates it cuz she has to move all my hair shit to clean it.



just tell mom to deal with it


----------



## Pharcyde

i dunno man i dated this girl with a shaved head and just some bangs

it was righteous


----------



## Lysis

Erich Generic said:


> I wonder if Lysis is pretty enough from the front to have a good ass.



I hide my face, because I look like a man.


----------



## We are all ONE

and that is why I am faggot


----------



## Lysis

Nice avatar, faggot.


----------



## We are all ONE

You won't go back


----------



## lonewolf13

you two are just too cute.


----------



## Erich Generic

I had to change my avatar soon as I found out that Laqueetha and Lysis' hair shared a common ancestor.


----------



## euphoria

lonewolf13 said:


> you two are just too cute.



arguing like a married couple


----------



## Lysis

Please take care of my Laqueetha, Erich.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis said:


> Please take care of my Laqueetha, Erich.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol...


----------



## We are all ONE

We are all ONE said:


> Hey Model, would you like to have sex sometime?





modelskinny said:


> Get bent. I would not touch you with TNW's dick you balding old think you're funny but you're not want to be black ugly ass motherfucker. Fuck off and die


----------



## Seyer

Fuck you too then. Theres the original.


----------



## Sepher

Hahahahaha! Ouch, touchy, aren't we?


----------



## Seyer

Not really


----------



## modern buddha

Seyer's touchy ... In the ballsack. :D


----------



## Pharcyde

shut up and get naked you fucks


----------



## Seyer

Pharcyde said:


> shut up and get naked you fucks



*NSFW*: 



Dem knuckles.


----------



## modern buddha

^ I think that drawing needs to be fixed... You hang down, now up.


----------



## Seyer

Tell it to the artist


----------



## We are all ONE

Seyer said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Cause idgaf right now.



Hey - did u save that nude shoop i did of u?


----------



## Seyer

Fuck, I didnt. Now Im mad at myself.


----------



## Pharcyde

Simply_Live said:


> ^ I think that drawing needs to be fixed... You hang down, now up.





Seyer said:


> Tell it to the artist



she doesnt know anything about penises


----------



## Sepher

Simply_Live said:


> Seyer's touchy ... In the ballsack. :D



Pfffffft! He might let you if you ask him nicely SL? Or was that by way of a blatant tart and even now you're fervently waiting for the response? Hmmmmm? Is that how it is? Oh yeah, I think it is. 



Seyer said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Dem knuckles.



/thread

Fucking win!


----------



## We are all ONE

Sepher said:


> ^Wait, what's with that weird bit of blurriness round the tat and the pixellation and shit? Come on Seyer, you've been photoshopping your knob again, haven't you? 8)
> 
> WAAO, that was a bit harsh of her wasn't it? She always seemed such a nice girl too. The mask has slipped there, eh?


It's almost as if a black man wrote it


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I bet if you give the judge a blowie, he'll let you off with a slap on the wrist.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Got some degree deferment thing 2 classes a week and some na classes


----------



## ChickenScratch

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Got some degree deferment thing 2 classes a week and some na classes



they should've fucking given you the fucking electric chair you god damn piece of rotten faggot shit.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I'm a piece of rotten faggot shit.


----------



## ChickenScratch

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I'm a piece of rotten faggot shit.



you just have awful horrible junkie disease.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I was the only one dressed in a suite and the judge complimented me and thanked me for taking the time to look dapper as fuck and be a junkie so he hooked it up


----------



## ArCi

Wait so you went to jail for only like 12 hours on a posession of H? Hmm...

How did you afford bail?


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

One Thousand Words said:


>



Do they make these in black with hot pink writing? If so, I'll take three. Size Medium, please. I'm 5'8. (Thank you, Daddy!)


----------



## DexterMeth

ChickenScratch said:


> they should've fucking given you the fucking electric chair you god damn piece of rotten faggot shit.



Lmfao


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ArCi said:


> Wait so you went to jail for only like 12 hours on a posession of H? Hmm...
> 
> How did you afford bail?



where you get these zany bits of information is just beyond me. Do you just make up random things,and try to play them off as facts. When did i ever say 12 hours?..i was there from sunday 2pm till tuesday 1am...and why waste 1grand for bail?


----------



## Lysis

I'd cry like a little girl and already know who I'd call to bail me out. He'd probably lecture me the whole way home though.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> I'd cry like a little girl and already know who I'd call to bail me out. He'd probably lecture me the whole way home though.



and you couldn't talk back because your mouth would be full of his dick.


----------



## DexterMeth

Best thing to do after getting bailed out.  Walk into a liquor store.


----------



## We are all ONE

DrinksWithEvil said:


> where you get these zany bits of information is just beyond me. Do you just make up random things,and try to play them off as facts. When did i ever say 12 hours?..i was there from sunday 2pm till tuesday 1am...and why waste 1grand for bail?



So you got out of jail Tue and had court today?


----------



## lostNfound

thats a speedy legal process right thar


----------



## We are all ONE

almost as fast as his hep c went away


----------



## ChickenScratch

Being white is so fucking awesome


----------



## lostNfound

trololol

a2b2c2


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

We are all ONE said:


> So you got out of jail Tue and had court today?


 you are correct

{edp} early disposition hearing 1/31


----------



## ArCi

Heuuhehhahahhahaha success.

Oh shit.. I'm sorry guys he wasn't jail for 12 hours.... he was in JAIL FOR 3 WHOLE DAYS!


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty sure he had this in his suit pocket


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol ArCi coming from Mr still living with mommy.. Whitest kid alive.. And by the looks of you I would wager your still a virgin. It's easy to play tough guy on the Internet. Your s and g title is getting to your head. Please enlighten me, where I bragged about being in county for three days? It's nothing. I've done far longer stints. I would love to see little furby face Internet tough guy go through just La county processing.


----------



## soundsystem00

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol ArCi coming from Mr still living with mommy.. Whitest kid alive.. And by the looks of you I would wager your still a virgin. It's easy to play tough guy on the Internet. Your s and g title is getting to your head. Please enlighten me, where I bragged about being in county for three days? It's nothing. I've done far longer stints. I would love to see little furby face Internet tough guy go through just La county processing.



Burn.


----------



## ArCi

hahahhaha


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's what u do in real life too. Someone insults you and you laugh it off and walk away with your arms folded behind your back like a freckled face white boy pussy timid coy faggot. Go jump off your parents balcony, doubt they would notice for a few weeeks..


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol ArCi coming from *Mr still living with mommy.. Whitest kid alive.. And by the looks of you I would wager your still a virgin. *It's easy to play tough guy on the Internet. Your s and g title is getting to your head. Please enlighten me, where I bragged about being in county for three days? *It's nothing. I've done far longer stints. I would love to see little furby face Internet tough guy go through just La county processing.*





DrinksWithEvil said:


> That's what u do in real life too. Someone insults you and you laugh it off and walk away with your arms folded behind your back like a *freckled face white boy pussy timid coy faggot*.* Go jump off your parents balcony,* doubt they would notice for a few weeeks..





DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's easy to play tough guy on the Internet.



//?


----------



## lonewolf13

damn dwe. don't hold back son. whats really bothering you?


----------



## ArCi

Seriously where the fuck is my championship belt? This kid is about to blow his fucking brains out lol


----------



## lonewolf13

discount double check. gif


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Just flaming for the fun of flaming faggot. Feels good man. Owl I won't even get started on you. If anyone wants to take a swing go ahead after all its just the Internet. I got nothing better to do on this hour bus ride
*takes another swig of 211*


----------



## lonewolf13

take a pic of the bus driver. i bet he's black.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Actually he's Mexican and i told him I just got out of jail and he let me on free. I'm going to use this jail card for a minute


----------



## ArCi

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol ArCi coming from Mr still living with mommy.. Whitest kid alive.. And by the looks of you I would wager your still a virgin. It's easy to play tough guy on the Internet. Your s and g title is getting to your head. Please enlighten me, where I bragged about being in county for three days? It's nothing. I've done far longer stints. I would love to see little furby face Internet tough guy go through just La county processing.





DrinksWithEvil said:


> That's what u do in real life too. Someone insults you and you laugh it off and walk away with your arms folded behind your back like a freckled face white boy pussy timid coy faggot. Go jump off your parents balcony, doubt they would notice for a few weeeks..








Listen dwe.... where I grew up, we know your kind. You are a straight up pussy.. no other way to put it man. You grew up your whole life as a spoiled little bitch in fucking HOLLYWOOD and other places on the west coast with your rich parents who handed you everything since the day you were born. You haven't had to work for a thing in your life man.. and you fucked it all up. You had more opportunites than the majority of most people and you still manageed to fuck it up.. that's how much of a piece of shit you are lol. I'm 19 and already have a better life going than you.. you're what 26 working at fucking Home Depot lol mannnn you doing big things out there little guy.

Btw you're like 5 foot tall dude. It's honestly hilarious to hear you talking shit.






*NSFW*: 



FUCKIN" WITH MY CLIQUE


----------



## Lysis

There's a lot of old fat white guys who drive buses too. This is from my 2 times experiencing the bus.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol how long did it take you to think up this rebuttal? and to type it.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I was seriously laughing out loud reading that im getting looks on the bus. I'm proud of you ArCi. Your becoming a real lounge gangster. That made my day. Now we just need to get your dick wet and you'll almost be half the man as me..


----------



## lonewolf13

2.4 feet?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bahahha 2.5


----------



## laugh

Cheddah Cheese!


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> There's a lot of old fat white guys who drive buses too. This is from my 2 times experiencing the bus.



mmmmmmmmmmm what if i start driving bus

young fat white guy


----------



## Owl Eyed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol ArCi coming from *Mr still living with mommy.. Whitest kid alive.. And by the looks of you I would wager your still a virgin. *It's easy to play tough guy on the Internet. Your s and g title is getting to your head. Please enlighten me, where I bragged about being in county for three days? *It's nothing. I've done far longer stints. I would love to see little furby face Internet tough guy go through just La county processing.*





DrinksWithEvil said:


> That's what u do in real life too. Someone insults you and you laugh it off and walk away with your arms folded behind your back like a *freckled face white boy pussy timid coy faggot*.* Go jump off your parents balcony,* doubt they would notice for a few weeeks..





DrinksWithEvil said:


> Just flaming for the fun of flaming *faggot*. *Feels good man. Owl I won't even get started on you.* If anyone wants to take a swing go ahead after all its just the Internet. *I got nothing better to do on this hour bus ride**
> *takes another swig of 211**





DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's easy to play tough guy on the Internet.



//?


----------



## Lysis

Oh you, you know I only go for old white guys.


----------



## lonewolf13

wAA0 must be somethign special


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Owl your so gay and everything in your life is all faggot stuff


----------



## DexterMeth

I can't wait for COTB to come in here, clean up the thread and post a pic.  It's due time I blow a load and fall asleep


----------



## lonewolf13

DexterMeth said:


> I can't wait for Busty to come in here, clean up the thread and post a pic.  It's due time I blow a load and fall asleep



lol i knew it.


----------



## DexterMeth

You knew what? Something more obvious?


----------



## Lysis

lonewolf13 said:


> wAA0 must be somethign special



Well we're both like 50, so we should just get married before we die of cancer or start shitting our beds.

ETA: Gloeek, I like #2 much better.


----------



## Owl Eyed

DexterMeth said:


> I can't wait for COTB to come in here, clean up the thread and post a pic.  It's due time I blow a load and fall asleep



can i send u picture.?/


----------



## lonewolf13

my 50s were special. made me realize i was mortal. and i was going to die. at least you found each other.


----------



## Lysis

It's only cool if you sleep in your own shit. Maybe we could go really old school and sleep in separate single beds. Like I Love Lucy style. I'm just gonna stick him in a home and take off with his cash.


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty sure spnc is gonna put a freeze on that.


----------



## DexterMeth

Owl Eyed said:


> can i send u picture.?/



Sure thing. I'm guaranteed to at least fall asleep.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lysis, drink up plz


----------



## lonewolf13

i nibbled it off.


----------



## lonewolf13

nipplzplzkthxbai


----------



## ChickenScratch

It's funny how DWE and ArCi both claim to be playing Internet, when they're both actually real life melting their fucking baby dicks off.


----------



## lonewolf13

natural selection


----------



## lonewolf13

you never took me to europe


----------



## gloeek

im going back this summer. buy a plane ticket and come, dear.


----------



## DexterMeth

You rang?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Gloeks looking for a cock up her cunt obvi


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> @Max Power


somebody shop me into this picture


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lonewolf13 said:


> you never took me to europe


Save your beer money for 52 hours


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> You guys are assholes.


am not.  I used her own language to say she was beautiful in each photo.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lysis said:


> You guys are socially inept psychopaths.



Wan fite?


----------



## n3ophy7e

the early bird gets the worm......or something?


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah my worm is smiling


----------



## Seyer

Get that shit checked, yo.


----------



## Lysis

Pharcyde said:


> did you bury the corgi?
> 
> lol



Lol she actually stayed out of the pic. She knows when I'm leaving and gets stressed out at the door.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i really wish pharcyde and gloeek would fuck.  i'd also like them to bottle the smell of their sensual moment and send it to me so i can sniff it when i'm feeling depressed.


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> Lol she actually stayed out of the pic. She knows when I'm leaving and gets stressed out at the door.



does she ever just lay infront of the door



ChickenScratch said:


> i really wish pharcyde and gloeek would fuck.  i'd also like them to bottle the smell of their sensual moment and send it to me so i can sniff it when i'm feeling depressed.



i just binge over the wknd then jerkoff in a jar


----------



## fleea

Went to a mink farm once when I was buying some goats(honest) The mink were all in small wire cages in long rows, there was a track with a robot on it going round slapping some mince on the top of each cage. Pulling it through gave them something to do, when they were big enough the robot poisoned them with special poison and then they were skinned. The leftover mink body was minced up and fed back to the next batch of young mink.


----------



## Pharcyde

fleea said:


> Went to a mink farm once when I was buying some goats(honest) The mink were all in small wire cages in long rows, there was a track with a robot on it going round slapping some mince on the top of each cage. Pulling it through gave them something to do, when they were big enough the robot poisoned them with special poison and then they were skinned. The leftover mink body was minced up and fed back to the next batch of young mink.




lol


----------



## ChickenScratch

fleea said:


> Went to a mink farm once when I was buying some goats(honest) The mink were all in small wire cages in long rows, there was a track with a robot on it going round slapping some mince on the top of each cage. Pulling it through gave them something to do, when they were big enough the robot poisoned them with special poison and then they were skinned. The leftover mink body was minced up and fed back to the next batch of young mink.



i like you, friend.


----------



## Max Power

pastelcircus said:


> @Max Power



good girl. we might have to keep you around.


----------



## Sepher

Pagey, I think you and n3o should let us ALL know when you're in Sydney. In picture form. Nothing porno, obviously, god forbid, but tasteful like. kthx. 




Simply Live, here a minute if you're about? Did that just cross the line there, or still right side of borderline creepy? It's what everyone was fucking thinking, so shoot me. Not _too_ far creepy though, was it?  Kthxbai

Also, Seyer, LMAO @ this:



> Get that shit checked, yo.



Rispeck yo bro.


----------



## Erich Generic

Pharcyde said:


> did you bury the corgi?
> 
> lol



if I was corgi I wouldn't want to be anywhere near around those shoes

especially if I might get stepped on

i share telepathic bond with animals so I know this

my puppy likes to follow me around and taps me on the back of my leg with his nose to let me know he's right behind me


----------



## trees_please

best.thread.ever.


----------



## n3ophy7e

^^ I'll be right over


----------



## modelskinny

Seeing as I JUST woke up and am naked in bed, it's probably perfect timing, my dear.


----------



## Noodle473




----------



## Lysis

haha I'm actually pretty normal. I only have my ears pierced and no tattoos. I just really like the pink hair. It's fun. I'm getting it done tomorrow, because Erich reminded me of my roots. He has my back.


----------



## modern buddha

I meant lately, you've gone off the deep end in terms of revealing yourself. It's surprising and oh, so fun.


----------



## modern buddha

DexterMeth said:


> God dammit Lee shis
> 
> Ya it's called sarcasm you twit



Nice quote. 

And I'm a twat. Thnx. And I still love ya. I was just picking on you, you emotional little pastypie.


----------



## modern buddha

Yeah, it sucks. Then you try to click on the spot where the box parenthesis failed and you can't even click it properly.

First world problems. You know I  you, butthole.


----------



## euphoria

waao, look, you got something on her pretty dress! have you no manners?


----------



## We are all ONE

my good friends call me pastie


----------



## We are all ONE

notice i did not quote lysis you big dicked faggot

not my best work, but save it this time


----------



## Lysis

My dick is pretty huge. It's how I pick up bitches.


----------



## We are all ONE

did you roll the night b4


----------



## DexterMeth

lol...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lysis is a babe waao you better be tapping that you fat fuck


----------



## modern buddha

n3ophy7e said:


> *Lysis* you are fucking rad
> 
> 
> 
> No, cos Halestorm is my ex-girlfriend's nickname lol
> Pick another song and I'm in



... You have an ex named Halestorm?! Wut. What are people thinking when they name their kids these days?

Okay. I'll think of a new song.


----------



## modern buddha

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lysis is a babe waao you better be tapping that you fat fuck



+1.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Pink hair girls know how to suck a meaningful cock


----------



## lostNfound

A meaningful cock.......


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


>



thanks for all the quotes and the lulz


----------



## Lysis




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

flow threw his penis into you. 


God. Damn he is privileged and confidential


----------



## Pagey

Why are us Europeans always associated with things such as man purses?


----------



## DexterMeth

Pagey said:


> Why are us Europeans always associated with things such as man purses?



Not a clue

*NSFW*:


----------



## Pagey

Point taken!


----------



## phr




----------



## xstayfadedx

Feng lie and say it's your laptop case.


----------



## We are all ONE

that's right


banged a hooker

*meme*


----------



## DexterMeth

Did this friend make you pay $20 for a babysitter?


----------



## We are all ONE

and loan him $30


----------



## soundsystem00

haha


----------



## We are all ONE

when you gonna bang that chick again SS? you never did post up a pic


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

that's because IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.


----------



## soundsystem00

We are all ONE said:


> when you gonna bang that chick again SS? you never did post up a pic



I don't know, I have texted her a few times this week but not a whole lot. I got it out of my system so I really don't feel like it. I will PM you a picture because I don't want to post it.


----------



## ArCi

phrozen said:


>



Lol thank you that's exactly what I was thinking


----------



## fengtau

phrozen said:


> Is it European?




It's chinese and we call it ching chong chong chin ching...


----------



## Lysis

That sounds pretty erotic.


----------



## xstayfadedx

soundsystem00 said:


> lol a friend took it. IRL stuff.. you wouldn't understand..



I can vouch for it.... just popped up on my newsfeed /:


----------



## ArCi

Like omg facebook


----------



## tender lamb shank

I hope they don't mind me posting this, I just thought it was a really nice pic of cotb and busty


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

I'd smash every one


----------



## DexterMeth

She's too young for you.  I think she's like 80.


----------



## Lysis

WAAO's a sugar daddy to allll the babes. He don't discriminate on age, yo.


----------



## DexterMeth

How about to married ones?


----------



## Lysis

lol I've only got a whiff of that story so I don't know it, but you can't ever trust married people. I get hit on by more married men than single ones.


----------



## We are all ONE

I think he was talking about her sister


----------



## DexterMeth

ITT: waao is married


----------



## We are all ONE

I keep her in the basement


----------



## DexterMeth

So that's why poopie hasn't been posting? It all makes sense now.


----------



## kaywholed

We are all ONE said:


> I keep her in the hole in my basement



costco has a great special on lotion


----------



## Lysis

DexterMeth said:


> ITT: waao is married



Well now it all makes sense.


----------



## We are all ONE

Lysis said:


> Well now it all makes sense.



Dont worry bb, just got certified in Morman


----------



## Lysis

I've always wanted to live in a half-made house with 20 kids on my tit and forego my education and career for a guy who comes and sees me when he's bored with the other 12 wives. That's the life.

That mormon town in Arizona is fucking creepy as shit too.


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> I've always wanted to live in a half-made house with 20 kids on my tit and forego my education and career for a guy who comes and sees me when he's bored with the other 12 wives. That's the life.


sounds good to me.


----------



## pastelcircus

bagochina said:


> Model: 7.5
> Pastel: 8.2
> 
> Niiiiiice.


haibb.


----------



## Lysis

Ashley said:


> printf("Lysis, you are hot as hell!\n");
> 
> ..and pastel, you have cute ass feet!
> 
> Ash.



I think I love you. Girl name and you know C? Babies?


----------



## Ashley

Lysis said:


> I think I love you. Girl name and you know C? Babies?



^^ That's how it's done boys.

I know C, Perl, PHP and favour a UNIX based environment. Babies? Sure. 

A.


----------



## Lysis

Ashley said:


> ^^ That's how it's done boys.
> 
> I know C, Perl, PHP and favour a UNIX based environment. Babies? Sure.
> 
> A.



Good girl. Hack the planet, baby.


----------



## Ashley

Lysis said:


> Good girl. Hack the planet, baby.



I be a man actually. 

A.


----------



## Lysis

Well dammit. You and your female name.


----------



## Ashley

What? No love for our filthy gender??

Ash.


----------



## Lysis

Ashley said:


> What? No love for our filthy gender??
> 
> Ash.



Well, I'm like 50, so I need to raise up some pink haired rebellious female to take over the world in my place. The Internets is my sandbox, so I want to give it to someone to take over and bully all the boys who dare to enter our domain.


----------



## Pagey

^My dad taught me C++ and Java if that makes you feel any better Lysis 
Still need to work on the pink hair though.


----------



## modelskinny

I dig pink hair. I rocked the blue when I was 17. I've got photos somewhere floating around...


----------



## DexterMeth

Post 'em!


----------



## modelskinny

Where? I'm not nakey.


----------



## DexterMeth

In the old pic thread


----------



## smokemctoke420

i l cannot describe how hard i laughed at that photoshopped dick. that really made me CTFU hard. lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lysis u look like 26


----------



## bagochina

modelskinny said:


> I rocked the blue when I was *17*



LoL

Would like to see the blue haired pictures.


----------



## modelskinny

posted 'em in the old pic thread.


----------



## bagochina

10-4  already saw um!


----------



## fengtau

Lysis said:


> lol I've only got a whiff of that story so I don't know it, but you can't ever trust married people. I get hit on by more married men than single ones.



I am married and here's me hitting on you...

if i could rearrange the alphabet, i'll put F-T-R-E together and enjoy a future without U


----------



## laugh




----------



## Lysis

fengtau said:


> I am married and here's me hitting on you...
> 
> if i could rearrange the alphabet, i'll put F-T-R-E together and enjoy a future without U



You got gammmmme, Mr.!


----------



## Lysis

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lysis u look like 26



Last time I went out on a date, I got carded and the dude didn't. I had to say "OH YEAH OH YEAH WHO GOT CARDED????" haha These are the things that amuse me.


----------



## Seyer

Ive only been carded a handful of times here, now I get carded all the time because of this fucking new law


----------



## Lysis

Seyer said:


> Ive only been carded a handful of times here, now I get carded all the time because of this fucking new law



I love it, but that's cuz I'm old. Sometimes it depends on who I am with. If I'm with someone older, then they don't usually card me. Nicer restaurants don't usually card either. Wait till you hit 35+. It's a compliment at that point.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya, there's no way the bulk of us that buy booze are over 21.  This country is so fucking uptight and dumbed down.


----------



## DexterMeth

n3ophy7e said:


> Hey *model*, let's meet up *when I come back to LA*


squeeee!


----------



## Seyer

Shhhhhh, be silent my dear.


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## pastelcircus

*lol*

I'm bean srs, dude


----------



## Seyer

Have you even seen the original?


----------



## pastelcircus

Nope.

looks like it could be you though tbph


----------



## pastelcircus

laugh said:


>


shake them dice an' roll em,


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet snakeyes.


----------



## shimazu

if KRS One isnt her dad ill circumsize myself and stick my cock in a jar of lemon juice


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty sure you do that for giggles anyway.s


----------



## shimazu

I squeezed the lemons on lonemom's nipples while she did the rain dance on mah cack


----------



## MikeOekiM

#thuglife


----------



## pastelcircus

bad credit?
no credit?



laugh said:


> approved!



thanks, man


----------



## pastelcircus

the _humanity,_


----------



## DexterMeth

The tat is like your signature


----------



## fengtau

DexterMeth said:


> I'd totally bang her dimples yo



It is illegal to bang dimples in some countries...


----------



## Erich Generic

How much can u bench fluff?


----------



## lonewolf13

sure she can take on 3 guys at a time.


----------



## Jabberwocky

+1 internet to lw


----------



## lonewolf13

those boots aren't christian. more like satan.


----------



## lonewolf13

damn thought pagey posted nudeses


----------



## iheartthisthread

how you post in the lounge with 48 posts?


----------



## Seyer

Only Bluelighters and above can post in the lounge and they were a user before the 50 post for Bluelighter status rule was implemented.


----------



## DexterMeth

no homo


----------



## Lysis

It fucking hurts like hell. The first one isn't too bad but then he switches to the other eyebrow and you want to kill yourself.


----------



## lonewolf13

wtf r u talking 'bout. ?


----------



## Lysis

Eyebrows. What pagey is talking about silly wookie.


----------



## lonewolf13

carry on. if that what it makes so damn hottt. i approve.


----------



## Noodle

I fancy my brows with a number 1....

:D

I paid a little under twenty dollars for the nasil/ear hair trimmer.


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> has badass written all over.





DexterMeth said:


> no homo



i think

waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay homo


----------



## Lysis

It's good to be female and not worrying about the no homo.


----------



## lonewolf13

my second sphincter is twitching w/ anticipation. don't dissapoint.


----------



## Lysis

I will have to no homo with waao cuz he's a faggot.


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## lonewolf13

if wAAo can't get hard for Lysis, then who can? ????? 



we need a new champion


----------



## Lysis

Waao and I will discuss hair and makeup as I help him through his transition into the blossoming diva he is.


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet he brings alot of sex toys for you

























































































to use on him.


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> if wAAo can't get hard for Lysis, then who can? ?????
> 
> 
> 
> we need a new champion



its not about the girl
its about centering your chakras


----------



## lonewolf13

chakara


----------



## Lysis

I bet he pretends my boobs are penises.


----------



## Pagey

Lysis said:


> It fucking hurts like hell. The first one isn't too bad but then he switches to the other eyebrow and you want to kill yourself.



Might have to reconsider then. I don't have a very high pain threshold.



Lysis said:


> Waao and I will discuss hair and makeup as I help him through his transition into the blossoming diva he is.



lol. Pics? kthxbye


----------



## Pharcyde

did you mean to do that lonewolf?


----------



## Mugz

[/IMG]


----------



## One Thousand Words

Mugz said:


>


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## DexterMeth

You mean from exercising?


----------



## bagochina

Junky lunges, i suppose.  Or a lot of trips to the pantry/fridge.

17 in that picture page or 16.


----------



## Erich Generic

No it's bnecause Page is somewhat shorty, and the female spine curves to support birth/life form


----------



## Erich Generic

I'd consider 5"7' short.


----------



## bagochina

Ahhh must of been the 12 mg a day NDTITL days.


----------



## Pagey

Erich Generic said:


> I'd consider 5"7' short.



Ah, well, in my country I'm average...



bagochina said:


> Ahhh must of been the 12 mg a day NDTITL days.



Actually I stopped training before that happened, but please, continue to tell me everything about my life, it really is insightful.


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina pagey is fuckin' hot.  your girlfriend is probably just a stick figure and you're jealous you don't have a girl that's stacked.


----------



## bagochina

Pleaaaauuse.


----------



## Erich Generic

I'd like to see pagey flex her upper body at an angle(sp) plz


----------



## Pagey

thenightwatch said:


> bagochina pagey is fuckin' hot.  your girlfriend is probably just a stick figure and you're jealous you don't have a girl that's stacked.






Erich Generic said:


> I'd like to see pagey flex her upper body at an angle(sp) plz



Wadaya mean?


----------



## We are all ONE

Photobucket just thinks your a logger or somethin


----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## Erich Generic

Pagey said:


> Wadaya mean?


----------



## Pagey

Will keep it in mind =p


----------



## pharmakos

pastelcircus said:


> she's sensitive about that stuff though



too shy to poop in a bag and send it to a stranger from the internet?  what a prude!


----------



## ArCi

Requesting Kiwiflyers tits while skydiving.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## modern buddha

I like a girl who keeps her eyebrows somewhat under control.

...

Sometimes, homo.


----------



## pharmakos

Simply_Live said:


> I like a girl who keeps her eyebrows somewhat under control.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sometimes, homo.



weird.  i don't care about eyebrows, but pubes bother me.

opposites.


----------



## kaywholed

Simply_Live said:


> I like a girl who keeps her eyebrows somewhat under control.
> 
> ...
> 
> Sometimes, homo.



i think old dude with massive eyebrows look wise and powerful.  I aint never cuttin mine.


----------



## bagochina

I got a haircut the other day and the chick starts putting a comb through my eyebrows and snipping them.  Startled me and I almost asked her wtf r u doing but her hand felt sooo nice on my cheek.  Couldn't interrupt that shit.


----------



## pastelcircus

Fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap


----------



## soundsystem00

pastelcircus said:


> Fapfapfapfapfapfapfapfap



You can't fap


----------



## pastelcircus

Bullshit, I even have my own thread about it.


----------



## modelskinny

My ass actually shouldn't look this round(ish). I have a pancake butt IRL. It's all in the lighting.


----------



## laugh

too much sautéed chicken breast? 

i disagree

ok


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> That's generally how you get muscles, yeah.



I lol'd so hard.



thenightwatch said:


> bagochina pagey is fuckin' hot.  your girlfriend is probably just a stick figure and you're jealous you don't have a girl that's stacked.


Real talk 

Requesting Amanda nooooods - I miss your sexy body up in this bizatch


----------



## Pharcyde

hahahahah you ever listened to any alt-j? just try some on real quick


----------



## lonewolf13

nah. willie nelson and waylon are more my staple.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol


----------



## lonewolf13

post a pic bitch.


----------



## modern buddha

Patience, lonewolf!

You have much to learn about how I do work.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## bagochina

Don't think those are freckles on her forehead...


----------



## Mr.Scagnattie

Dirty business....


----------



## One Thousand Words

DexterMeth said:


> So awesome.
> 
> It's the reason they got into music in the first place.
> "Hey guys.  Look at my tat.  Have you seen my tat?"


----------



## DexterMeth

House of Pain on the neck.  Guns and Roses as the tramp stamp.  Pic of Pagey in between.  Fitting.


----------



## lonewolf13

randy rhoads.


----------



## lonewolf13

DexterMeth said:


> House of Pain on the neck.  Guns and Roses as the tramp stamp.  Pic of Pagey in between.  Fitting.



fucking n00b its randy rhoads. thats a flying V.


----------



## pastelcircus

Tell me that that's sharpie pls


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## lonewolf13

but the rest of the tats are spot on. i love me some twisted sister.


----------



## pharmakos

when i was younger i wanted to get a tat on my back, "do you believe in rock and roll?  can music save your mortal soul?" across my shoulders, then portraits of all the great dead rockers on the rest of my back.


----------



## pastelcircus

Slightly impersonal imo


----------



## ChickenScratch

One Thousand Words said:


>



that looks like my trapper keeper in 7th grade.


----------



## lonewolf13

yeah i had alotta stickers too.


----------



## pharmakos

pastelcircus said:


> Slightly impersonal imo



was gonna include my best friend Dusty that died when i was 18 in with the portraits

also, i was torn the fuck up when Dimebag Darrel got shot, lol


----------



## Lysis

Gotta be vague with the NDTITL rule.  I think you know what I'm talking about. I'm not being a dick like bagochina.


----------



## Pagey

Lysis said:


> Gotta be vague with the NDTITL rule.  I think you know what I'm talking about. I'm not being a dick like bagochina.



I do indeed, and I appreciate it


----------



## Pagey

DexterMeth said:


> Pagey as in the BLr.  Calm down.  Your lust for boy bands goes unhindered.



Huh? What am I being included in?


----------



## kaywholed

ChickenScratch said:


> who the fuck is alt-J?



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Alt-J

sounds like hipster faggy shit to me but i didnt bother to listen


----------



## We are all ONE

kaywholed said:


> would bang.



I lol'd


----------



## DexterMeth

Dammit pastel.  It's been like a few days or some shit.  Do it already.


----------



## pastelcircus

If you loved me dex, you could wait 

they're really not that good though, I don't see what all the fuss is about.


----------



## lonewolf13

he's incapable of love.


----------



## pastelcircus

Breaks m' heart


----------



## lonewolf13

me3


----------



## modelskinny

pastel, me too girl, me too.


----------



## DexterMeth

pastelcircus said:


> they're really not that good though, I don't see what all the fuss is about.


One... trash ...treasure, etc.  Do eeettt!


----------



## pastelcircus

Oh, hey, model
have _you_ any eye candy for us tonight?


----------



## lonewolf13

he's not fat. just a lil husky.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm gonna hum the national anthem. while doing the whooo whaaa in the wat whaaaa?


----------



## modelskinny

pastelcircus said:


> Oh, hey, model
> have _you_ any eye candy for us tonight?



Just because you asked. Coming shortly.


----------



## fleea

Me too, this place is leading me astray. 
Yesterday bluelight forced me to go and look at another site fetlife and I filled in some crap.Surprising how keen those perverts are.


----------



## n3ophy7e

No. There is no sunshine in Aus. Ever.


----------



## Noodle

She looks perfect to me.

:D


----------



## Pharcyde

lets seem some dick cherrio


----------



## Noodle

You first big boy.


----------



## Pharcyde

whoa whoa i asked first


----------



## Pagey

Why not both?


----------



## n3ophy7e

whoa whoa, yeah, what ^^she said


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## Noodle

/reported for not being U




:D


Sword fight for N30 and Pagey?   anyone?


----------



## Pharcyde

where did you find the pic of ss00 dick?


----------



## ChickenScratch

dudes, it's my dick.


----------



## ChickenScratch

cheerio has a fucking rawking cawk.  i think i remember seeing it before and being jealous of it.


----------



## Seyer

n3ophy7e said:


> No. There is no sunshine in Aus. Ever.


Welcome to the North.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i bet model eats a good asshole


----------



## We are all ONE

modelskinny said:


>


sup thom


----------



## We are all ONE

Those nips look like they work

Dex 9 inch pics plz


----------



## Lysis

Photobucket strikes again.


----------



## DexterMeth

We are all ONE said:


> Those nips look like they work
> 
> Dex 9 inch pics plz



No way


----------



## We are all ONE

Dex 9 1/2 inch pics plz


----------



## DexterMeth

We are all ONE said:


> Dex 9 1/2 inch pics plz




As if


----------



## iheartthisthread

i really don't care to see it, but if you're gonna do it,  it ought to have nutella on it.


----------



## DexterMeth

I don't think I can suck my own dick


----------



## pastelcircus

DexterMeth said:


> Don't mind me. Just opening this here window.


fuuuuu.


----------



## DexterMeth

lol


----------



## pastelcircus

Dex. Dude.
post some nudez ffs


----------



## DexterMeth

No fucking way.


----------



## pastelcircus

Pretty, pretty, please?


----------



## DexterMeth

Only if you go first


----------



## We are all ONE

Ill shove my thumb in my ass if you both impress me


----------



## pastelcircus

You do that anyways.


----------



## We are all ONE

oh yeah


----------



## DexterMeth

pastelcircus said:


> You do that anyways.



Never got those shower shots anyways.


----------



## pastelcircus

The! Sun will come out,
tomorrow

with sprinkles on top?


----------



## DexterMeth

Please?


----------



## pastelcircus

Plssssss???


----------



## n3ophy7e

lol good luck with that sista


----------



## bagochina

Sounds like a little attitude in that sista!  Mmm I like it.


----------



## pastelcircus

~le sigh..


----------



## We are all ONE

n69oh just layed the snack down


----------



## pastelcircus

5 sex rule tbph


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yes Do me alrrady


----------



## Pharcyde

nsfw tags weiner


----------



## Pharcyde

DexterMeth said:


> Please?



fuck that takes me back


----------



## Pharcyde

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Surprise wiener shot? Damnnn maannn.



aint it the truth seymour?


----------



## pastelcircus

Mr.Scagnattie said:


> Surprise wiener shot? Damnnn maannn.


how bizarre, how bizarre?..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuck i don't how to NSFW guys ;-).. Suckers


----------



## pastelcircus

Lmao


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Let's see some more pictures of your highly fuckable delicious don't stop get it get it ass


----------



## pastelcircus

Soon.


----------



## DexterMeth

pastelcircus said:


> Soon.


 '


----------



## bagochina

Kinda have an urge for chocolate milk.


----------



## DexterMeth

I do not get it


----------



## pastelcircus

..


----------



## DexterMeth

'


----------



## DexterMeth

my work here is done..

for now.....


*NSFW*: 



 '


----------



## adam west

what the!!!!


----------



## n3ophy7e

bagochina said:


> Sounds like a little attitude in that sista!  Mmm I like it.


lol wut? There actually wasn't any :D


----------



## Erich Generic

i wonder wat n3ophy7e looked like as an infant/baby

that would have been hilarious if you had the same fase


----------



## ChickenScratch

Cone foam


----------



## Erich Generic

I thought this was the PICTURE THREAD and not the nudie thread =/


----------



## laugh

its quickly becoming the picture perfect thread imvho


----------



## adam west

ok so


----------



## Max Power

I wish I had model's jaw line.


----------



## We are all ONE

you old fart


----------



## lostNfound

I think the air con is already on as well by the looks of it. Great fapping napping material right there. What more could an old guy as for.......


----------



## euphoria

Max you really should. It's kind of selfish if you don't.


----------



## We are all ONE

Ill be hangin w max in about a week 1/2
again


----------



## pastelcircus

We are all ONE said:


> Ill be hangin w max in about a week 1/2
> again


take some nudez of him for us,
they look so much better when taken by a second party


----------



## pastelcircus

Bitches love cake~


----------



## euphoria

Pagey said:


> I don't think you've got a choice Max.



There has been consensus. Drop trou.


----------



## We are all ONE

euphoria said:


> There has been consensus. Drop trou.



HBU get nakey T


----------



## kaywholed

Max Power said:


> requesting aep.



listen cockstain post ur dick, ninjas gonna murder your face and post corpse n00dz if ya don't, cause some creepy lurker needs new aep n00dz.


----------



## pastelcircus

Aka: kaywholed


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> Aka: kaywholed



no.  its the thousands of people that don't register they just lurk the nudie threads.  they are the ones to be afraid of, 40 year old basement dweller porn fiends.  

yeah you motherfucker, you're a creep.


----------



## Abject

Max Power said:


> I wish I had model's jaw line.



Lol.


----------



## pastelcircus

No, my ass is really that big.
you should see it in heels though


----------



## modelskinny

Seyer said:


> Why the fuck arent they on this page already?!
> 
> Model


----------



## Ligaturd

Tell me what is bullshit about it and I will gladly get rid of it...


----------



## Seyer

Do you really not know the difference between an image URL and a download site URL? 8)


----------



## modelskinny

Seyer said:


> Do you really not know the difference between an image URL and a download site URL? 8)



le sigh. I even know this 10 years ago when I was prettying up my myspace profile. duhz.


----------



## Seyer

Lol, back when everyone thought knowing HTML was difficult.


----------



## Jakeperson

Lysis said:


> ^ model kinda crushes all those "models are stupid and bitchy but beautiful" stereotypes. I heart that woman.



Oh my ex wasn't stupid and bitchy, she was intelligent in the most malevolent of ways. Breaking up with her is a cure for depression.


----------



## Abject

Jakeperson said:


> Oh my ex wasn't stupid and bitchy



Model has that covered


----------



## adam west

lol


----------



## ArCi

*Suddenly Roughjack appears in the Nudie Thread


----------



## Pharcyde

Arci said:


> *Suddenly Roughjack appears in the Nudie Thread



hhahahahahahahahaa


----------



## modern buddha

n3ophy7e said:


> ^^ Awww thanks
> You've said that before haven't you?
> 
> 
> 
> Introverted? Yeah a little.
> Weird? Sure.
> Lovely, friendly, happy to chat with a massive fan? Totally


Hence why I said "I still say..."


----------



## modern buddha

pastelcircus said:


> Let me tell you, that ass is something I could knot get tired of.
> same goes for the boobs, keep up the good work





> knot



I see what you did there! 



Pharcyde said:


> hhahahahahahahahaa



Omg I laughed too. Walks in at the most random times.


----------



## Pharcyde

its a sign baby

8======= D~~~~~~ 

me n u 4 lyfe


or the most passionate and erotic 3 minutes of your life


----------



## modern buddha

Three minutes is not worth your herpes.


----------



## Pharcyde

*pleasure bumps


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Past let's see more of your God was like ass bb. 

Lysis guess I so look like a question mark


----------



## pastelcircus

You should have more than enough to work with based on what I posted last night, I'm okay with waiting a while to post more


----------



## ChickenScratch

ArCi just made me laugh for the first time ever.


----------



## bagochina

pastelcircus said:


> only erich could look at that picture and notice something like that.



Doesn't everybody notice that?  That is the first area I look at.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Send me more via pm plz


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Tell me I'm a worthless peice of junkie shit plz cs


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bagochina said:


> Doesn't everybody notice that?  That is the first area I look at.


I look at abs then genitals.


----------



## We are all ONE

PI, how about a close up vag shot to celebrate this fine sat


----------



## pastelcircus

bagochina said:


> Doesn't everybody notice that?  That is the first area I look at.


on a dude, yeah.
on a girl, apparently not


----------



## DexterMeth

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I look at abs then genitals.



noted


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it goes for both sexes

WAAO, when have I EVER posted a vag shot?


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh I remember that shot


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah there was that one time


----------



## We are all ONE

my good pal poopie made me promise to do 2 things

- be nice to you
- and fuck lysis' face off

I will oblidge


----------



## We are all ONE

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> limited time only  imageshack is a nudie nazi and I am okay with that





DexterMeth said:


> So toned


----------



## Ligaturd

Seyer said:


> Do you really not know the difference between an image URL and a download site URL? 8)



Oh well shit, I had no idea, I just found the first file hosting sight that I could find and copied the url that it vomited out like I would on image shack without thinking, I had been up for two days but would have done the same regardless because, although I do use forums quite a lot, I don't post images often, It just so happened that this website operated a bit differently than the usual image specific hosting sites.

Quite simply an honest mistake, and a small one at that.I knew basic HTML in elementary school making shitty websites and this was a simple oversight. What is it with all of this sarcasm and arrogance?

Well, fuck it. My amphetamine and G binge wasn't wasted, I released all that pent up energy and the craving to be an exhibitionist everywhere I could think of and got some definite and planned sexy times out of it so HAH!


So looking back, I was fucked up and that was stupid. But we did avoid a cataclysmic event, thanks for that.


----------



## pastelcircus

I think it's funny that this dude appears out of nowhere, immediately after kaywholed made a call out to the creepers last night.

also, lay off of the amps ffs.


----------



## Ligaturd

pastelcircus said:


> I think it's funny that this dude appears out of nowhere, immediately after kaywholed made a call out to the creepers last night.
> 
> also, lay off of the amps ffs.



Amphetamines turn me into a creep no doubt. ( I rarely do them at all btw. ) , but since there is a long chain of gorgeous ladies going on here I will just post a link to my nude pics. I feel like an idiot now if that makes you all feel better about this, made a simple error on drugs it happens to everybody once in awhile. 

I will now distract you all with pictures if my tall and lankey, naked body

http://www.turboimagehost.com/album/69653/my_images

If you go to the albums called "album" and "album 3" on the left side there is a collection of alt scene girl softcore shit, Sir Randolphs private reserve


----------



## Pharcyde




----------



## Pharcyde

here ya go then ladies

a few glamour shots


*NSFW*:


----------



## Ligaturd

Is it wrong that I got a bit turned on from all the humiliation that I Just put myself through? I'm gonna stay the fuck away from the lounge in such states, I didn't want to find out I had such low self esteem that I would require degradation and humiliation to achieve sexual satisfaction  you guys are monsters! the whole lot of you!

Oh and if there already isn't one, I think there should be a best of thread for all the amazing bluelight woman that have come and gone, and shared their beautiful bodies with us over the years.


----------



## DexterMeth

Pharcyde said:


> here ya go then ladies
> 
> a few glamour shots
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Lol!


----------



## We are all ONE

He looks like a fucking faggot


----------



## nowdubnvr6

thats what billy gibbons said and i have seen them in concert


----------



## Pagey

nowdubnvr6 said:


> thats what billy gibbons said and i have seen them in concert



*jealous*


----------



## nowdubnvr6

why the fuck did my own comment on my own picture get deleted wtf?


----------



## Erich Generic

ahahahahah


----------



## pastelcircus

Mel, did busty give you permission to post that selfie? 





nowdubnvr6 said:


> mucho gracias as do you


%)


----------



## Erich Generic

what the fuck mel. how the hell did you do that?


----------



## Mel22

fuk yer magic yerrrrrr


----------



## nowdubnvr6

wtf is going on here


----------



## pastelcircus

/looks around


----------



## nowdubnvr6

i like the 15 year old gymnast tbph


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

Mel22 said:


> green face y?



my last comment was the response lol forgot to quote


----------



## MikeOekiM

breEZygotdatfire said:


> my last comment was the response lol forgot to quote



lol


----------



## pastelcircus

Lysis said:


> I would seriously not fuck with you everrrr...def would cut a bitch.


fuck.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis would definitely fuck with me, apparently.


----------



## Lysis

Holy shit, I just saw that she's in Hollywood, Florida. She definitely looks like a Hollywood, florida type of girl. lol


----------



## lostNfound

lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I dabble in the smart people realm when I'm not being a junkie... So now I'm re entering the realm of sobriety Now my intelligence is coming Back so in lamens terms, im zmart as all fuxk


----------



## xstayfadedx

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I dabble in the smart people realm when I'm not being a junkie... So now I'm re entering the realm of sobriety Now my intelligence is coming Back so in lamens terms, im zmart as all fuxk



As owlie would say, *ok.*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

As I would say 

your black


----------



## lostNfound

laymen's

you're


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lost and found


----------



## Pagey

n3o, can I meet your friend when I come to see you in Sydney?


----------



## pastelcircus

Awesome.


----------



## ChickenScratch

you're a fat disgusting pig.


----------



## pharmakos

dude i'm getting pudgy i know.  winter needs to be over asap.


----------



## DexterMeth

ya ok


----------



## shimazu

DexterMeth said:


> He def looks like Vedder.   Btw, you know who you look like? ..this one girl I love.  I'll have to introduce you to her someday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a lot more attractive than Tina Fey.  Just sayin.  Although, she does have hotter elbows.



yeah but she'll never need to buy a can opener


----------



## shimazu

would you call it... EnterMAINEment?


----------



## trees_please

that is a very clever word play. but its actually from this spring when i was residing in montana.


----------



## shimazu

oh same latitude probably

same population density and shit


----------



## pastelcircus

shimazu said:


> would you call it... Entertain,maine?


*fixed


----------



## shimazu

no you kind of just broke it


----------



## trees_please

yea. one has cows. both have plenty of trees


----------



## DexterMeth

trees_please said:


> yea. portable. just hook it up to a car, and then get as gnarly as you please


awesome


----------



## trees_please

yeah you just have to be drunk thats the only rule


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Liquid encouragement to jump out of a tree? I could imagine.


----------



## trees_please

it counteracts the psychotically active brain


----------



## pastelcircus

Ah.


----------



## Bill

drinkswithbums said:
			
		

> queerimg.jpg





soundsystem00 said:


> You look smhat.


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## pastelcircus

SarcasticOne said:


>


nudes or get out pls.


----------



## Jabberwocky

pastelcircus said:


> nudes or get out pls.


No talking or get out pls


----------



## Owl Eyed

.

.
.


----------



## poopie

Have never seen StarOceanHouse and I think I have an IWS crush on him. Is that possible? Max has a scooter? Yeah, we need pics. Paul said 10/10, would bang again. And we need more slushy, in general.


----------



## Bill

I've seen SOH a couple rare times
Dude is a burning man dessert legend

Only seen a few of Bago too

But yeah Max quit being a pussy faggot and post your ugly mug with you and your dog on the scooter 
I'll larve you forever


----------



## Bill

Wonder if owly or fluffy is all like


----------



## poopie

If the dog has doggles, I will fucking die.

Oh yeah, bago would rather criticize. He does have a sweet MG, though.

Seen SOH on here? He loves Joshua Tree, doesn't he? (when he isn't losing at IWS)

More Bill's hair.


----------



## bagochina

I love how you flirt with me poopie.


----------



## Bill

poopie said:


> If the dog has doggles, I will fucking die



The amount of win would be sagan astronomical 
My hair'z are closing in on the crack of my ass though, it's a forest of hair, I'll update soon...


----------



## poopie

bagochina said:


> I love how you flirt with me poopie.



ruthless



Bill said:


> The amount of win would be sagan astronomical
> My hair'z are closing in on the crack of my ass though, it's a forest of hair, I'll update soon...



pls!


----------



## lostNfound

^ Are you related to bmxxxxxx


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I only came in here to be disappointed that seyer didn't post any nudes.


----------



## n3ophy7e

And on your birthday?? For shame Seyer!


----------



## Bill

Why did poopie's and my little conversation get moved to the off topic thread
We can't chit chat a little bit about the pics with out actually posting one?


----------



## poopie

Bill said:


> Why did poopie's and my little conversation get moved to the off topic thread
> We can't chit chat a little bit about the pics with out actually posting one?



Do not question the OoO.


----------



## Bill

Shit I'm comrade commissar Bill 
It was most likely the LIF who moved our chitty chat


----------



## ChickenScratch

Show of life said:


> Ditch the coat, swing it over your shoulder, and roll up your sleeves.  Let everyone know you mean business.



there is nothing more awesome than dominating happy hour with the top button undone, tie loosened and sleeves rolled up.  motherfuckers just know.


----------



## We are all ONE

Im in a suit sans tie
Holla!


----------



## ChickenScratch

<<<suit


----------



## bagochina

< pj's burp


----------



## ChickenScratch

bagochina said:


> < pj's burp



you live in your mother's basement.


----------



## pharmakos

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Men in suits? Oh lawd. Pretty much makes picking up women effortless.



would that even work for me?


----------



## bagochina

ChickenScratch said:


> you live in your mother's basement.



Ohh burn, now I feel a little warmer and don't have to get up to turn the heat up after my minute maid juice bar.


----------



## pastelcircus

Lol


----------



## Bill

thenightwatch said:


> would that even work for me?



Go away


----------



## pharmakos

Bill said:


> Go away



i fucking hate you

"a durr durr durr someone said something i don't like in the photo thread so i'm gonna tell them to go away and contribute to the noise"


----------



## lonewolf13

itt: rangrz is a serial rapist fucker who should die. imvho


----------



## rangrz

Hey, tbph, the vast majority of the time rope is involved, I'm the one getting tied up... The majority of the time cuffs are involved, I'm putting them on someone. But if it's sexy time and cuffs are involved, they're being (usually clumsily by my standards) applied to me.


----------



## lonewolf13

tmi


----------



## rangrz

lonewolf13 said:


> ass to waist ratio is ASStounding.



What is the dimensionless number corresponding to a minimum ass to waist ratio that is objectively considered asstounding? What's the upper bound?


----------



## pastelcircus

Tou, che


----------



## Lysis

He's just too good to me.


----------



## lonewolf13

not with THAT avatar. 

bring back Tyrone. or Darnell, forgot what his name was.


----------



## We are all ONE

Nice armpit range


----------



## laugh

What a sell out


----------



## shimazu

lonewolf13 said:


> damn 'Cyde, you clean up pretty good.
> 
> but a vest should only have 3 -4 buttons. max. that looks more like a corsette.




your mom is more of a corsette tbph

you see how fucking lame that is?


----------



## lonewolf13

shimazu said:


> your mom is more of a corsette tbph
> 
> you see how fucking lame that is?



yes your comment is pretty fucking lame.


----------



## pastelcircus

Lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Model when I get good and clean off the smack we are gona grab a beer. No creep or anything


----------



## lonewolf13

i srsly doubt it dude. but keep reaching for the sky.


----------



## shimazu

maybe if you do a whole bunch a one time you wont have the desire to do it anymore


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Model when I get good and clean off the smack we are gona grab a beer. No creep or anything





DrinksWithEvil said:


> Internet pimping ftw



*shrugs*


----------



## lonewolf13

hey chinky how you been man?


----------



## chinky

ive been doin alrite just same ol shit i guess..nothing too new, what about you?

and i gotta say this thread needs more ape


----------



## nowdubnvr6

i dunno bout ape but AEP would suffice


----------



## One Thousand Words

Take your cat fight to the TTYS ladies.....


----------



## lonewolf13

looking forward to some pics.


----------



## pastelcircus

Go forth, waao.


----------



## bagochina

Roll me away


----------



## laugh

The coolest part of the pic has zero to do with Dallas imo


----------



## pastelcircus

Los Angelos I'm pretty sure


----------



## bagochina

So you don't agree with me...


----------



## shimazu

I cant wait until im old and boring


----------



## poopie

Shimazu? Me? 

That stings a bit. I'm aging. I'm in my 30's. It's not bad, though.

Thanks again for your super sweet PM. Sorry it didn't go any further.


----------



## bagochina

Post the pm! Post the pm!


----------



## laugh

I would of said mid 20s tbph


----------



## shimazu

Hey whatever brings a smile to your face for another day


----------



## poopie

laugh said:


> I would of said mid 20s tbph



I fucking love this kid.


----------



## laugh

Pm me nudes anytime you so feel the need, I'm always here for you


----------



## shimazu

why does everyone like laugh the guy is about as interesting as Bluelight Maintainence


----------



## laugh

Stfu pastel won't let me ride 

And I'm here for you too shima just no nudes fag


----------



## shimazu

guess Ill just Address this dick pic to poopie then


----------



## bagochina

Lol


----------



## laugh

Pretty sure entheo was asking for cock shots?


----------



## shimazu

If only I had arci's sweet panoramic photo taker I wouldnt have to take 3 sperate pics


----------



## shimazu

but have you seen the factory?

no?

didnt think so


----------



## shimazu

damn Max if I wasnt about to fall asleep id sit here and try to figure out why youve hated me since day 1 of me posting here

but im sure you have a perfectly valid reason


----------



## laugh

Be my valentine shima?


----------



## Pharcyde

hahahahahahha


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> I concur that bill has lovely hair. I want to put curlers in it and fix it up.



yeah but he just wants to swing to the symphony of destruction


----------



## ChickenScratch




----------



## lonewolf13

or band it to mechanix


----------



## Erich Generic

Mel22 said:


>


----------



## soundsystem00

Pm with with ASL for a good time, ladies.


----------



## Seyer

Hahahaha.


----------



## pastelcircus

This thread lived a long and beautiful life 

(and still has a little life left, if you know what I'm sayin')


----------



## aesoprock

sepher said:


> apoopie and pastel and model and n3o and pagey and lysis



*yes please*


----------



## pastelcircus

Ffs.


----------



## We are all ONE

Sowy guyz, wrong account


----------



## slushy muddy water

wat penis where


----------



## We are all ONE

His penis hair


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

pastelcircus said:


> I wanna come


I'd bring you if I could, but I didn't make it very far before my back was in pain. I got my ice cream cone but I'm going to have to venture to the beach another day.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Stoned Immaculate said:


> the beach



I live at the beach, as well.

beach


----------



## Lysis

yayyyyy beach girls


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

It's always bikini season. :D
(even if it's 40 degrees out)
You just never know....


----------



## pastelcircus

Stoned Immaculate said:


> I'd bring you if I could, but I didn't make it very far before my back was in pain. I got my ice cream cone but I'm going to have to venture to the beach another day.


anybody knows that that is for why god created piggy back rides.


----------



## laugh

Do you want a bare back ride pastel?


----------



## Mel22

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I live at the beach, as well.
> 
> beach



lol fucking hippies. squat squat squat

and learn to use a fuckin comma


----------



## shimazu

shut up Mel


----------



## pastelcircus

laugh said:


> Do you want a bare back ride pastel?


no, laugh, I do not want a bareback piggy back ride.


----------



## laugh

Well remember I offered ok


----------



## laugh

shimazu said:


> shut up Mel



Shut up shima


----------



## Pharcyde

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> do want



you mustve been drunk 

lol


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Mel22 said:


> lol fucking hippies. squat squat squat
> 
> and learn to use a fuckin comma



I want to shit on your face.


And P.S. There, is, nothing, hippie, about, me, you, dumb, hooker.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Pharcyde said:


> you mustve been drunk


perhaps


----------



## shimazu

I crack myself up all the time dude

likes its gotten to the point where ill just have conversations with myself because ill think of something funny someone could have said to counter what I just said


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

shimazu said:


> likes its gotten to the point where ill just have conversations with myself because ill think of something funny someone could have said to counter what I just said




I think there is a word for that. It's uhh.... insane.


----------



## China Rider

it's called using your imagination

it's much more powerful now compared to when we were children


----------



## Mel22

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I want to shit on your face.
> 
> 
> And P.S. There, is, nothing, hippie, about, me, you, dumb, hooker.



degenerate junkie + dreadlocks + squatting on the beach + poo + running away from violence + can't use commas = stfu and die filthy hippie.


----------



## soundsystem00

shimazu said:


> I crack myself up all the time dude
> 
> likes its gotten to the point where ill just have conversations with myself because ill think of something funny someone could have said to counter what I just said



Your face cracks me up.


----------



## Lysis

shimazu said:


> I crack myself up all the time dude
> 
> likes its gotten to the point where ill just have conversations with myself because ill think of something funny someone could have said to counter what I just said



LOL I do that too and I think you're funny.


----------



## China Rider

shut up ss

your jokes are worse than the ones freshly post pubescent kids tell to prepubescent kids


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Mel22 said:


> degenerate junkie + dreadlocks + squatting on the beach + poo + running away from violence + can't use commas = stfu and die filthy hippie.



Muhahahah. This is the funniest thing you've said yet.


----------



## Show of life

Hi, knife


----------



## modern buddha

But I do believe you're my Valentine, sweetie, which means I'm your Valentine and so is she and she and I are Valentnes too!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Hi there.


----------



## China Rider

i lived in cleona, worked in lebanon(all over the county) back in '10

if you're talkin about that lebanon


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty sure she meant lesbian.


----------



## xstayfadedx

China Rider said:


> i lived in cleona, worked in lebanon(all over the county) back in '10
> 
> if you're talkin about that lebanon



Yeah that Lebanon
.. have you've seen the amish mafia show on the discovery channel?
Lol the kingpin is a guy who goes by lebanon levi
.. however the sshows so fake cause we all know him and went to his new years eve thing...
He asked to burn his trailer at this place in a small town called richland... show is hilarious.


----------



## n3ophy7e

Simply_Live said:


> But I do believe you're my Valentine, sweetie, which means I'm your Valentine and so is she and she and I are Valentnes too!


Lol touche!!


----------



## Bill

Owl Eyed said:


> wow so lushsus



That was a mess bbycakes
You've yet to see lushsus


----------



## China Rider

all i remember is how awesome this italian deli was that was like a mile closer to downtown coming from the kmart in south lebanon, the deli was connected to a pretty good chinese place, it was located at split in the road,not far from rite aid

good times, ending in traumatic memories, i gotta goto bed now, i was haunted in cleona


----------



## xstayfadedx

China Rider said:


> all i remember is how awesome this italian deli was that was like a mile closer to downtown coming from the kmart in south lebanon, the deli was connected to a pretty good chinese place, it was located at split in the road,not far from rite aid
> 
> good times, ending in traumatic memories, i gotta goto bed now, i was haunted in cleona



Near the quality inn?  Or yeah not exactly sure.
Cause theres another one near the farmers market.
Lovely area, not.


----------



## bagochina

You went to a Lebanon Levi NYE thing, lol. Amish mafia in the house.


----------



## xstayfadedx

bagochina said:


> You went to a Lebanon Levi NYE thing, lol. Amish mafia in the house.



My friends and I all went to his house lol but so did other people around the area but this was before the show
  He lives in Richland... we always drove there for big house parties because it's in the middle of nowhere.

Lol he dressed normal before he was on the show and was a mennonite but decided not to be.


----------



## We are all ONE

MikeRWK said:


> You are such a beautiful woman, i love when you post



Take it easy homo


----------



## laugh

post a pic stayfaded pleeeeeeeeease


----------



## Bill

We are all ONE said:


> Sumpin tells me stay fade sucks a mean dick



I've already acknowledged that fact, douche lips


----------



## We are all ONE

Did u really just call her a _______jesus fucking kentucky


----------



## laugh

secret erbs and spices


----------



## laugh

i speaketh the trutheth so help me god


----------



## Mugz

http://tinychat.com/ss74/14f5f0/fd/mugzy/officialbllounge/02-14-2013


----------



## laugh

hey Mugz are you high?


----------



## Bill

xstayfadedx said:


> He did.



Straight up told dat hoe


----------



## Bill

Sounsystem, 6/10 at best


----------



## tender lamb shank

I gave it a 3


----------



## soundsystem00

Post a valentine pic pastel


----------



## bagochina

What can I say I like to get dirty.


----------



## Pharcyde

xstayfadedx said:


> My friends and I all went to his house lol but so did other people around the area but this was before the show
> He lives in Richland... we always drove there for big house parties because it's in the middle of nowhere.
> 
> Lol he dressed normal before he was on the show and was a mennonite but decided not to be.



lol tell him i think he is abig softy faggot


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

xstayfadedx said:


> Yeah that Lebanon
> .. have you've seen the amish mafia show on the discovery channel?
> Lol the kingpin is a guy who goes by lebanon levi
> .. however the sshows so fake cause we all know him and went to his new years eve thing...
> He asked to burn his trailer at this place in a small town called richland... show is hilarious.



I know someone from Richland.
I grew up by Lebanon. Well, actually a little further up north.  But still.


----------



## China Rider

^ i'm gonna guess jonestown

lebanon county was doing a county wide property tax reassessment which meant every single property in the county had to be visited by a data collecter who would take photos, sketch out houses and list basic interior/exterior information on the house

i was a super visor to the data collectors(imagine if a teacher had to correct 120+ tests a day, that's basically what i did, and did stuff regular collectors couldn't do) because i was a data collector during my college years summers when the company(hired by county) did work on the county that boarders my hometown county

the job was pretty awesome until i killed my car from being in it so much and decided to use bath salts from a store it palmyra, * yeah i've been up for 3 days, gotta be at work in an hour, a half hour nap will be cool.....10 hours later i wake up with my alarm still blasting*, happened too many times

i thought south lebanon was pretty cool, same with annville although i'm pretty sure annville was haunted


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

No, but the last time I was arrested it was by the State Police in Jonestown. 
I grew up in Luzerne County.


----------



## China Rider

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No, but the last time I was arrested it was by the State Police in Jonestown.
> I grew up in Luzerne County.



wow i live 15 miles outside of scranton(wayne county)

NEPA represent

i don't care what anyone says NEPA is the best place to live in PA, i've lived all over the state(york, lebanon, pittsburgh area)

love how NEPA seems to never have bad traffic compared to other locations, the cops are nowhere near as present and it's beautiful


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Fuck yeah NEPA reppin'
40 miles south of Scranton.


----------



## Bill

Scranton sounds like a shit area to me


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Bill, you sound like shit to me.

It's where "The Office" is set.
Fuck off.


----------



## Bill

Lol don't get your dready's in a knot
YouknowILoveYouWithaKnife, friend


----------



## MikeOekiM

SEPA but far enough from philadelphia to where there are 0 black people is the best in PA


----------



## China Rider

besides being being one of the most politically corrupt areas in the country(who really cares?), scranton is actually a pretty cool city

sure, there's 'nothing to do' compared to most cities, it's probably the safest city in PA's top 10 biggest city, it's pretty scenic, has a shit load of mom and pop type pizza places that can be awesome...so many other places i've lived are flooded with chain-bullshit

although, what kind of loser holds a location responsible for entertainment, there are things to do EVERYWHERE....i love in the county and have never complained about there never being anything to do, NYC and philly are only 2 hours away, if you're into that shit

mikeo, i live where there are zero black people, the only thing that i like about that is it means there are no cops, i've noticed a pattern with areas i've lived and traveled to, the higher the african american population, the more cops there are


----------



## Bill

Ok, doesn't sound so shitty


----------



## China Rider

the many suburbs of scranton are really cool, they each have their own unique charm and they all have like older houses, set up in traditional city block formation, sidewalks and stuff,  houses are  close to the road, all of the commercial buildings are blended in the residential areas

the only bummer about living in the area is that taxis are pretty much not an option, so drinking and driving is common, but we're all pros at it


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

scranton=scrotum


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Yup. Made it to 27 (almost 28 ) before I got a DUI.
So dumb, Thanksgiving eve, DSO @ Penn's Peak.


----------



## China Rider

i got my first DUI leaving a DSO show too! lol, 22 years old, fresh out of college 

it was a mini fest with donna jean & tricksters, keller williams and DSO outside of hackettstown, NJ
whatever, i'm over it, it didn't really cost that much compared to an instate DUI and i didn't lose my PA driving privileges

and DSO on thanksgiving eve has been awesome the past two years, even though it's been getting way to crowded in there with people way too drunk

my first DSO show was thanksgiving eve penn's peak 2005, they played 10/17/83, i hope you got your dui that night...me and a friend got rear ended on the turn pike on way to show, was pissed that we might miss it, i did forget my ticket in the car and missed out an alleged monster sugaree opener


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I don't think that was 2005.
That was 2006.
And yes I was there.


----------



## China Rider

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I don't think that was 2005.
> That was 2006.



you're right

just checked, the show i was referring to was 11/22/06, thought it was during my freshman year of college for some reason


----------



## MikeOekiM

China Rider said:


> mikeo, i live where there are zero black people, the only thing that i like about that is it means there are no cops, i've noticed a pattern with areas i've lived and traveled to, the higher the african american population, the more cops there are



no cops here either
according to demographics there are 78 black people to 7540 white.


----------



## China Rider

i just looked up the census data for my city

population is 14,100



> 96.81% of people are white, 1.24% are black, 0.43% are asian, 0.15% are native american, and 1.38% claim 'Other'.


----------



## Bill

Kinda jelly of dat nice San Diego sun still shining at your moment Dex


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

China Rider said:


> you're right
> 
> just checked, the show i was referring to was 11/22/06, thought it was during my freshman year of college for some reason




yeah, remembering where I was living in '05 there is no way I would have missed them if they played at Penn's Peak that year.
Saw them consecutively for 3 years starting from that '06 show and ending in '08 with the dui.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm going to see DSO on Sunday for the first time since I saw em at Alice coopers joint in Phoenix in like 2003.  Luckily, I can walk to the venue, cuz I got 2 DUI's under my belt and apparently people get DUI's after DSO shows.  I'm gonna twirl my face off and jack off in my pants during slipknot.


----------



## China Rider

DSO is soo much better with mattson on lead guitar compared to john K

like 10 times better


----------



## Bill

Take it to nemd faggots


----------



## ChickenScratch

Bill, suck my fucking dick.


----------



## China Rider

hell no lets clutter this thread up as much as we can

join in, bill, tell us about your childhood wardrobe


----------



## Bill

Levi's t shirts and chucks


----------



## China Rider

and?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ChickenScratch said:


> suck my fucking dick.



/raises hand.
I will.


----------



## Bill

That was easy peazy


----------



## ChickenScratch

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> /raises hand.
> I will.



Patience, my rastafari princess, patience.


----------



## China Rider

CS ruined the scene

single handedly


----------



## Bill

Scatter


----------



## ChickenScratch

China Rider said:


> CS ruined the scene
> 
> single handedly



I'm disgusting.


----------



## China Rider

i fucking hate faggots like you who like a shit load of bands

bob weir would bite you


----------



## ChickenScratch

I hate noobs like you that think DSO is worth traveling for.


----------



## China Rider

the farthest i travel is 100 miles

okay, i'll stay at home and internet instead

i go alone

i don't drink

show up and dance and drive home happy 

it takes strength to be able to pull that off


----------



## ChickenScratch

I hate people like you.  I rock a cocaine mustache, get as spun as possible, yell and scream, suck down balloons, throw my empties on the ground, fuck your girlfriend and dump whiskey on your face.


----------



## ChickenScratch

In all seriousness, go gophers!!!!


----------



## China Rider

i always end up connecting with some 50 some year old dude and i quiz them on their first show, tell them just to tell me the venue and year or the date and i'll tell them where it was played

it usually turns out bad, cause usually i have to correct them the facts and they get all like, ' what the fuck do you know, kid?' or we'll share out thoughts on the show 

sadly, i know too much, can't help but be hetty


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Didn't I just correct you about a show date an hour ago?
Ahem, I'm just sayin'....

But P.S. I hate people like you too. 
I am really REALLY terrible at remembering setlists and dates etc.

It could even be the show from the night before and I have a hard time.
Not because I'm not fucking heady but because I don't have short-term memory.


----------



## China Rider

that was DSO bro

i can remember shows people went to 35 years ago, but not shows i've gone to 5 years ago

that's why i'm not surpised when they tell me wrong info


----------



## ChickenScratch

I used to be like that.  But at this point, I've forgotten more dead than you'll ever even know.  I'm sure the old guys you talk to feel the same way.  It's okay.  Everyone was a newb at some point.


----------



## China Rider

you can't touch me

at least with '72-'91

fuck the 60s


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bro 60s made music what it is today. 



Shit


----------



## ChickenScratch

I don't like 60's dead either.  It's annoying as fuck.


----------



## China Rider

jgb>gd

despite

weir>garcia 

bobbys been playin live from his studios that past like 10 weeks, last night it was him, willie nelsons son, jay lane, robin slyvester and stupid sammy hagar

i miss ratdog


----------



## ChickenScratch

Schools from panic was there last week.  It was pretty kewl


----------



## xstayfadedx

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I know someone from Richland.
> I grew up by Lebanon. Well, actually a little further up north.  But still.



Such a small world.


----------



## China Rider

bluelight has no out of bounds line


----------



## laugh

ok this is a who am i?;


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I owe you an email.  Happy days to you.


----------



## Noodle

/taps foot


----------



## pastelcircus

RedLeader said:


> ^ Is that last one Hawaii too?  Beautiful view wherever it is.
> 
> DWE, you ever get chased by meet Dog the Bounty Hunter out there?


reeeeed


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

DrinksWithEvil said:


> No I have never met dog... Thank god heeh



How about Beth? Did you ever meet Beth's big fat tits?


----------



## We are all ONE

We are all ONE said:


> I just need another 4 hours together





Max Power said:


> better double wrap your shit, bro.





thenightwatch said:


> lysis waao is just trolling you, i hope you realize





Lysis said:


> ^ Well maybe, but I'm pretty sure he'd fuck me. If he wants gerbils up his ass like ChickenScratch, I might have to pass.





Lysis said:


> I tend to go for the latinos, because they are more romantic than the white dudes. WAAO has a compelling argument though -- NDTITL and he wants to see my boobs. What more could a girl want?



lol


----------



## Lysis

god damn you faggot lolololol


----------



## kaywholed

Lucy Noeno said:


> I'll treat you like my wife when I fuck you



translation: I will be gentle because I don't want to deflate you and make sure I use soap and water to clean out the cumtrap


----------



## DexterMeth

^Seeing you in TC was a long overdue treat.  Fuck ya


----------



## Pharcyde

wrong thread


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Why are u so angry bill? Whats wrong bro?


----------



## We are all ONE

He is allergic to inferiors


----------



## Pharcyde

Stoned Immaculate said:


> He'll miss me when I'm gone...
> ]



i think he is about balls deep in "missing you" about now lol

girls and they delusions


----------



## debaser

We are all ONE said:


> He is allergic to inferiors



I don't even


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Pharcyde said:


> i think he is about balls deep in "missing you" about now lol
> 
> girls and they delusions


You're probably right.


----------



## Bill

Waao got it


----------



## debaser

ah guys

gonna take a long time reascending the rock, but I'll do it


----------



## pastelcircus

Now 'wish you were here' is going to be stuck in my head.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I wish u here too pastel teeehehehe


----------



## lonewolf13

ill always take care of you babe


----------



## laugh

you talking to model or wolf?


----------



## Owl Eyed

Bill said:


> I actually really think you look like Michael Jackson in that pic
> 
> Ok, lemme see what else we got going on here
> 
> Rare loulou pic is pretty cool but you look pinned as fuck mate
> Some generic dwe surfer bro pics
> And czey with a new doap whoar that isn't half as hot as the one in Jersey, we'll just forget about the breezy stint while we're at it
> 
> So 1/10 for lou and lou only
> Edited to a 2/10 for the pretty fase above my post



pls tell me im beautifuk


----------



## Bill

You know you're a 10/10 in my books bbycakes 
Having posted a picture or not


----------



## pastelcircus

Haha, I used to listen to that song in high school


----------



## Blue_Phlame

The edIT mix is best


----------



## pastelcircus

I like it


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I like it too


----------



## panic in paradise




----------



## pastelcircus

The outfit on the right on the top page is kind of nineties imo


----------



## laugh

skirts are too long imo


----------



## panic in paradise

laugh said:


> skirts are too long imo




looks just right enough to keep watching.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Owl Eyed

iM CUTE TOO LOU. FUCK.


----------



## iheartthisthread

yes ur a QT3.14~


----------



## pharmakos

Owl Eyed said:


> iM CUTE TOO LOU. FUCK.



ugh, attention whore


----------



## EbowTheLetter

xstayfadedx said:


> Excuse the ndtitl expression



I loved you in that Smashing Pumpkins video, girl.


----------



## slushy muddy water

*JAHAHAHAHAA*i


----------



## Erich Generic

Remember when ebow was funny?


----------



## pastelcircus

EbowTheLetter said:


> I loved you in that Smashing Pumpkins video, girl.


..also looks like some the newer Air album art tbph


----------



## Lysis

I like square plates.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

me too
I don't own round plates


----------



## lonewolf13

they make square plates?


----------



## Pharcyde

pomade


----------



## lonewolf13

somewhere ILYWAK is rubbin' her love nubbin' furiously


----------



## Bill

Pharcyde said:


> pomade



Dapper dan


----------



## Pharcyde

Bill said:


> Dapper dan


----------



## Bill

Nice rare seedless pic though srsly
You don't look like you were a junkie piece of shit for half your life though....

What gives


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Just start over Bago.


----------



## lonewolf13

tell your GF i say Hi. 

@ Axl


----------



## Bill

bagochina said:


> I could do some close ups of my track marks/abscess marks bill, there still there after all these years



I want to see this evidence 
Just post it in nasadd hair ron thread though, they'll appreciate it a lot more over there



bagochina said:


> Wondered where you were.



Most likely Ohio


----------



## Bill

That's right arm right, or could you hit both
It's still pretty dark from being 7 years old though

My dad has a real bad one from slamming speed, desoxyn, and whatever else in the 70's
It just looks like a pretty bad scar though, after being 30 plus years old, and my dad being in his 50's


----------



## xstayfadedx

EbowTheLetter said:


> I loved you in that Smashing Pumpkins video, girl.



Hahaha, yawn... I still hate you.


----------



## Show of life

knife, why did best friend get banned?

Im going to go slap him with a trout for being bad phamily


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I don't have a clue.
I asked someone yesterday but I was too faded to a) remember if I got an answer b) remember the answer if I got one.


----------



## Pharcyde

ill tell ya but its gunna cost ya


----------



## We are all ONE

Show of life said:


> knife, why did best friend get banned?
> 
> Im going to go slap him with a trout for being bad phamily



lmao


----------



## bagochina

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I don't have a clue.
> I asked someone yesterday but I was too faded to a) remember if I got an answer b) remember the answer if I got one.



Quit hoggin up my picture thread, shit motherfucker!


----------



## poopie

Uh, imma go ahead and nerd out but, *Show of life* just mentioned trout slapping.

This was classic BL IRC talk circa 2002.


----------



## pharmakos

poopie said:


> classic BL IRC talk circa 2002.



wow you're old


----------



## Owl Eyed

thenightwatch said:


> ugh, attention whore



this is me responding to you.


----------



## bagochina

I do like how aep was ghosting my ass this whole thread!  Mission accomplished!


----------



## pharmakos

Owl Eyed said:


> this is me responding to you.



this is me quoting you bb


----------



## We are all ONE

bagochina said:


> I do like how aep was ghosting my ass this whole thread!  Mission accomplished!



I know things


----------



## bagochina

I love secrets


----------



## We are all ONE

Aep likes older men
Bad
Shhhhh


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

bagochina said:


> I do like how aep was ghosting my ass this whole thread!  Mission accomplished!



Let me ghost you like Patrick Swayze. 



We are all ONE said:


> I know things



O rly now?
Things about things?



We are all ONE said:


> Aep likes older men
> Bad
> Shhhhh



Pffft... that's not a secret.


----------



## pharmakos

supposedly when a women likes older men its a sign of latent homosexuality


----------



## bagochina

Doesn't even matter!      To me


----------



## Owl Eyed

who are we?

2 deny the infinite knowledge of a depressed manchild who cannot score with the womans.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wait bl used to have a irc channel?? Back when I lived in irc?


----------



## lonewolf13

lol those thing kinda look like guns.


----------



## Erich Generic

Chugga chugga chugga _Chugga_ 

Choooo chooooooooo!!!!


----------



## lonewolf13

kaywholed said:


> I am just a silly Canadian, sorry. Eh.



enjoy ur ban cracker.


----------



## kaywholed

lonewolf13 said:


> enjoy ur ban cracker.



enjoy being a wookie you furball.

i say I hate white people more than anything.  nuke the UK! send water to africa.


----------



## lonewolf13

i like ritz crackers tbph


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

so he fucked you in the anus?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

are you jealous?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Uhhhh OBVIOUSLY


----------



## kaywholed

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> are you jealous?



depends how full of shit you are


----------



## laugh

when are we getting moah ilywak snaps?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

laugh said:


> when are we getting moah ilywak snaps?



never.


----------



## laugh

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> never.



ok fine then. good!


----------



## pharmakos

"cock pics only" and the same tired old waao-cock-shot is the only quoted photo?  srsly?

vote tnw nudie thread 2013 http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/665399-The-Nudie-Thread-v-Crooked-Dicks-a-Spike-Lee-Joint


----------



## soundsystem00

I'd let you fuck my sister.


----------



## Pharcyde

um pics of her nude pls


----------



## We are all ONE

I love how I've never posted a cock shot myself and am still the most quoted cock in BL history


----------



## pharmakos

We are all ONE said:


> and am still the most quoted cock in BL history



idk i bet that seyer photoshop has been quoted more.


----------



## We are all ONE

Thats mine too


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


> I love how I've never posted a cock shot myself and am still the most quoted cock in BL history



the people like what they like


----------



## We are all ONE

Lysis said:


> That'll teach you to blindside me with a cock shot.
> 
> Btw, poopie and I are now Facebook friends so we will gossip about you in secret.



Mmmm 3some


----------



## Pharcyde

take pics


----------



## pastelcircus

Or have me film it, since I'm already supposed to be filming tnw titty fuck pharcyde.

I'm virtually a pro


----------



## Pharcyde

pastelcircus said:


> Or have me film it, since I'm already supposed to be filming *tnw titty fuck pharcyde*.
> 
> I'm virtually a pro




whoa whoa whoa

my gay for pay status is too pricey for him


----------



## pharmakos

you know you wouldn't make me pay clyde


----------



## Lysis

Is that where the other 67% of waao's tax return went?


----------



## pastelcircus

Well, I would have offered to film you and waao but unfortunately for you, there's an age limit average for participants that would be exceeded in doing so


----------



## We are all ONE

Lysis said:


> Is that where the other 67% of waao's tax return went?



Lol ' i coded jesus' but can't subtract 23 from 100


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## Seyer

Pharcyde said:


> whoa whoa whoa
> 
> my gay for pay status is too pricey for him



*NSFW*:


----------



## bagochina

Post some tits mariposa


----------



## We are all ONE

Maybe that guy has them


----------



## Lysis

We are all ONE said:


> Lol ' i coded jesus' but can't subtract 23 from 100



Lol oops. I thought it was 33% faggot. Memory fail. God dammit.

Eta: I Rolf'd that tnw's nudie thread got closed.


----------



## Pharcyde

Seyer said:


> *NSFW*:



why buy the cow when the sex is free?


----------



## bagochina

We are all ONE said:


> Maybe that guy has them


Lol


----------



## modelskinny

this thread needs some titties. asap.


----------



## lonewolf13

paging Doug. paging dr. Doug. stat.


----------



## Lysis

AT&T has stopped me from posting tits. They say I've used 5GB of bandwidth, so if I don't stop they will throttle me.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

someone post a female picture, please


----------



## lonewolf13

glad u feeling better cpt.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lonewolf13 said:


> glad u feeling better cpt.



thanks

I had a good night.


----------



## MemphisX3

Captain.Heroin said:


> *NSFW*:




the only thing i saw was the box of 100 count rigs.


----------



## Pharcyde

MemphisX3 said:


> the only thing i saw was the box of 100 count rigs.



lol me too i was just too ashamed to say i opened the pic


----------



## nowdubnvr6

MemphisX3 said:


> the only thing i saw was the box of 100 count rigs.



lol


----------



## Captain.Heroin

aesoprock said:


> When I feel like it or might be getting some, yes.



Word.  I use this:






to shave my pubes/balls.  My friend said he once cut his ball sac real bad and will never shave with a shavette/straight razor down there ever again, but IMO, when I have used the aforementioned and pictured razor to shave my pubes/sac, it's so easy and quick that I doubt I'd switch to anything else to take care of it.


----------



## Seyer

Any "how-to" videos for that?


----------



## bagochina

Nice photoshop skills page!


----------



## Pagey

bagochina said:


> Nice photoshop skills page!



Want me to teach you? Could do you good, although waao's got your pics covered already I guess


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Seyer said:


> Any "how-to" videos for that?





You actually made me laugh, congrats.


----------



## bagochina

I kinda like how when you look at her 19 yr old tits, you can just tell in 5-10 yrs there will be some full on flapjack action going on.  It's starting already!


----------



## aesoprock

bagochina said:


> blah blah


Appreciate them tittehs, dude.


----------



## bagochina

Eh can't do it, have you seen a front shot.


----------



## Pagey

So bago, when are you coming out?
Not that that's a problem. But it would be good for you to accept yourself for who you _truly_ are.


----------



## bagochina

Sorry page I don't find your tits attractive.  

Regular tits > tig ol bitties with weird nipples


----------



## Fire&Water

Mines only as big as a beer can...


----------



## Pagey

I don't really care, now maybe you should direct more of that energy into finding some you like?


----------



## Fire&Water

...But it's long.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

/raises hand.


----------



## bagochina

Pagey said:


> I don't really care



Then stop replying.


----------



## Pagey

Yeah...I'm bored though...it's kinda fun to humour you


----------



## n3ophy7e

bagochina said:


> Eh can't do it, have you seen a front shot.


I don't see why you feel the need to critique people's photos in here. Pretty sure no-one gives a single fuck about your opinion dude.


----------



## pastelcircus

Seriously though.


----------



## bagochina

Well I don't see why you need to compliment every picture, shit what's the difference?

Bullshit vs. the truth


----------



## bagochina

Ok wideload!


----------



## Falcon

bagochina said:


> Well I don't see why you need to compliment every picture, shit what's the difference?
> 
> Bullshit vs. the truth



Mostly because it's not allowed to talk shit in the nudie thread.
If you don't have something nice to say, then don't say it. There are a lot of threads to tell the people what you think about them.


----------



## bagochina

How bout if I tell you to fuck off in this one!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bagochina said:


> Sorry page I don't find your tits attractive.
> Regular tits > tig ol bitties with weird nipples



you are an asshole
keep it to yourself
I do


----------



## shimazu

use the hate as motivation as pagey

nobody is really in the wrong here, everyone is entitled to their opinion.

ss and tnw get mad shit talked to them

but they dudes

so, you know, its different I guess


----------



## Pagey

^Switzerland
:D


----------



## n3ophy7e

MikeOekiM said:


> on tha real tho n3o goes hard in da paint


what is this i don't even :D


----------



## bagochina

No PI I won't keep it to myself.


----------



## pastelcircus

Anyways pagey,
rest assured that your tits have more followers than bago's body combined.

carry on~


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

quality > quantity.


----------



## MikeOekiM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> quality > quantity.



so what you're saying is that you're about as useless as pharcyde's cock flavored bubble gum?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

yes. exactly.


----------



## MikeOekiM

quit it with the snarky comments or i'll post those nude pics u sent me when u were drunk


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

you wouldn't dare.
you feel special that you are the only one that has them.


----------



## MikeOekiM

enjoy guys have a field day:


*NSFW*: 











*NSFW*: 










i went there


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

bahahah.

everyone knows my tits aren't that big.


----------



## slushy muddy water

beautiful!


----------



## aussie101

n3ophy7e said:


> it's highly unlikely


Actually after looking at pics of the girls on this thread it might not be such a bad thing to run into one


----------



## pharmakos

slushy muddy water said:


> lolwut



"lol wut a person that doesn't look through every single photo thread? thats unpossible!"


----------



## slushy muddy water

ok.


----------



## n3ophy7e

aussie101 said:


> Actually after looking at pics of the girls on this thread it might not be such a bad thing to run into one


Totally agreed mate! But yeah, in my experience, the chances of it actually happening are slim to none


----------



## Jabberwocky

Blue_Phlame said:


> Play any pro footy?



I got this.


----------



## kaywholed

iheartthisthread said:


> You look a lot like a woman I dated *for a while*.



you fucked up son.

if it looks like slushy, diamond ring that bitch stat.


----------



## iheartthisthread

I consider her the one that got away... But along those lines, the first night I stayed at her house, she had her wedding dress hanging on a hook in her bedroom. It kinda freaked me out tbph. I dunno, I bailed after a couple of months.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

iheartthisthread said:


> I consider her the one that got away... But along those lines, the first night I stayed at her house, she had her wedding dress hanging on a hook in her bedroom. It kinda freaked me out tbph. I dunno, I bailed after a couple of months.



I would have bailed the first night you saw the dress imo.


Anyway though, what _was_ the deal with the dress?
Girls don't usually have wedding dresses laying around..... unless I missed the memo.


----------



## iheartthisthread

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I would have bailed the first night you saw the dress imo.
> 
> 
> Anyway though, what _was_ the deal with the dress?
> Girls don't usually have wedding dresses laying around..... unless I missed the memo.


She had been engaged and broke up. She said "What am i supposed to do, throw it away?" She was a great person and all but was too eager to play house and stuff. I wasn't ready for that yet.


----------



## fengtau

They ran out of dog meat in the Vietnamese restaurant.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

iheartthisthread said:


> "What am i supposed to do, throw it away?"




Uggghh..... that would be my guess. Or donate it to goodwill or something.

What the fuck. 
Obviously, She wasn't over him.
Who would want to keep a wedding dress that they were suppose to marry someone else in? (only one reason I can think of)

Think about it.... That isn't the type of thing that you "reuse".

Either that, or she sent the other guy running for the hills as well, because she had the dress all ready to go.






fengtau said:


> They ran out of dog meat in the Vietnamese restaurant.



Hey there Pal, Have you seen Waldo?


----------



## xstayfadedx

modelskinny said:


> If she and Dex don't work out, I'm stealing her for myself. And I'm not even a full on lesbian.



We can have a threesome.


----------



## aussie101

please film it


----------



## pharmakos

n3ophy7e said:


> Me and Dex didn't work out so yes to all of the above



i understand.  it would be hard to date someone that's always banned.  =p


----------



## Erich Generic

aep: later kids my coffee is calling


----------



## aussie101

Lysis said:


> That's amazing. I really want to dive there, and I have my license. One of these days, I will dive it. I've been all over Florida already.


Yeah getting my license was the best thing i ever did. I want to do my dive master one day..


xstayfadedx said:


> Looks awesome buy I would be too scared... that a shark would come and get me.


LOL have you seen Jaws too many times? Sharks usually will know not to eat you because you do not smell like fish, unless you are spear fishing or abalone fishing or get mistaken for some thing they usually eat. I have swam with sharks a fair few times, its actually really cool watching them glide through the water and hunt fish. Some get a little territorial though, you learn when to go away...


----------



## MikeOekiM

aussie101 said:


> LOL have you seen Jaws too many times? Sharks usually will know not to eat you because you do not smell like fish, unless you are spear fishing or abalone fishing or get mistaken for some thing they usually eat. I have swam with sharks a fair few times, its actually really cool watching them glide through the water and hunt fish. Some get a little territorial though, you learn when to go away...



i'd rather not take the chance of them making a mistake


----------



## xstayfadedx

aussie101 said:


> Yeah getting my license was the best thing i ever did. I want to do my dive master one day..
> 
> LOL have you seen Jaws too many times? Sharks usually will know not to eat you because you do not smell like fish, unless you are spear fishing or abalone fishing or get mistaken for some thing they usually eat. I have swam with sharks a fair few times, its actually really cool watching them glide through the water and hunt fish. Some get a little territorial though, you learn when to go away...



I use to think they could come out of my toilet or bathtub... also that they're the shadow in the pool... I still sometimes think about it and scare myself... I also love watching shark movies but have to keep my feet up on the couch so the sharks won't bite them off.

Yeah.


----------



## aussie101

tentram said:


> nice, man.  i haven't had the chance to properly experience lady musgrave yet.  did you do a good amount of proper reef fishing as well?
> 
> when i lived in airlie/cannonvale i did a lot of island hoping thanks to the father skippering a barge full of supplies to all the resorts within the whitsundays out of shute harbour.  i last visited around 3 years, going on 4 now.



No i didn't do a lot of reef fishing, but a few of the others in our group did. We had fresh sushi a few times. I just dived every day, couple of times a day. I'm more into underwater photography i'm not too into spear fishing. I love the fish man!! I swam with whales, dolphins (mother and calf), reef sharks, turtles (probs my fav), eels, all kind of fish... Reef sharks are really cool though, they are like dogs of the sea cruising around their territory. We caught a barge with all our camping and diving equipment, food and supplies etc to the island. Paradise - check it out some time!!

I did my advanced PADI course in Airlie Beach, it such a nice place.


----------



## rangrz

Captain.Heroin said:


> ^ you shave your balls too bro?



Who doesn't?


----------



## Lysis

xstayfadedx said:


> Looks awesome buy I would be too scared... that a shark would come and get me.



Eh. Sharks don't bother you.


----------



## lonewolf13

cum


----------



## bagochina

Shoulda known...  Duh


----------



## soundsystem00

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Since I only post 1 in the last 36 pages....



Hai


----------



## MikeOekiM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Since I only post 1 in the last 36 pages....



How's your day been, soundsystem00?


----------



## aussie101

tentram said:


> nice, man.  i haven't had the chance to properly experience lady musgrave yet.  did you do a good amount of proper reef fishing as well?


No dude i left that up to the others. Fresh sushi is good tho  And I did my original ticket in Airlie Beach.


----------



## pharmakos

rangrz said:


> Who doesn't?



i only trim

shaving makes it too uncomfortable when the hair grows back.  and in grown hairs on your nutsack suck.


----------



## Seyer

Youre obviously doing it wrong then ^


----------



## Noodle

totally posting this wythout permiszion:







...not sure if have windowpainterpenis 

available right nao











luv you like a chiarock


----------



## Lysis

LOL 

You would be surprised at that faggot's real life behavior. We had a lot of fun and its to be continued next week. 

I  him.


----------



## pharmakos

okay so since waao's status is now at "mission: accomplished" this thread should be closed, right?


----------



## We are all ONE

Threads get the bitches yo


----------



## pharmakos

bitches love threads?


----------



## Lysis

3 years of PMs and getting ignored because you think she's a 300 pound nerd and you make threads to get her attention and call her a faggot in text messages gets bitches.


----------



## We are all ONE

Does anyone ever understand Cheerio?


----------



## pharmakos

Lysis said:


> 3 years of PMs and getting ignored because you think she's a 300 pound nerd and you make threads to get her attention and call her a faggot in text messages gets bitches.



bitches love jerks?

noted


----------



## Lysis

Lol he's as much a jerk as I am butchy irl.


----------



## alasdairm

lounge romances always end well, so good luck you two.



alasdair


----------



## We are all ONE

Thanks BOSS
that is the sweetest thing to ever grace your lips

sarcasm, ca is a shithole


----------



## Lysis

This is like your boss insults you so it's a clear moment when you can return the favor and get fired on the spot or just wait.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

its called two middle aged unmarried people last resorts.


----------



## Lysis

At least our livers will still function past 40, hep boy.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

sigh, how many times do i have to tell you people. Hep C aint infecting ME. Ya C? Nah seriously though doc said i was cleared of the virus nig nog....


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> its called two middle aged unmarried people last resorts.



didn't meet anyone in high school or college, so they date the first person from online that is willing to have sex with them.


----------



## lonewolf13

ourtime.com


----------



## Lysis

Check out Mr. Can't Get Laid in a Statue of Liberty outfit talking shit about other people getting laid.


----------



## LOGan1314

What does she look like?


----------



## pharmakos

Lysis said:


> Check out Mr. Can't Get Laid in a Statue of Liberty outfit talking shit about other people getting laid.



hey, i, too, could get laid if i lowered my standards


----------



## Lysis

There's a standard for a guy who dresses up as the statue of liberty for work? Well, you go with your bad self.


----------



## pharmakos

i lost that job, remember?

tbh most of the single girls in this town are fat.

not sexy curvy "fat" like you, but like fat fat

pretty much my only standard is that your tits need to stick out further than your stomach sticks out

oh and you have to shower at least like 4 times a week


----------



## Lysis

lol TNW, that's not a very high standard.

Doesn't your town have some kind of professional anything? Most of the professional girls aren't overweight.


----------



## pharmakos

Lysis said:


> lol TNW, that's not a very high standard.



and most of the single girls around here still don't live up to it 



Lysis said:


> Doesn't your town have some kind of professional anything?



i don't really understand this question

pretty much the only good jobs around here are factory jobs and farm jobs


----------



## LOGan1314

Will you two fuck and make up already?! and what the fuck does she look like????


----------



## lonewolf13

but not quite as sexy


----------



## Lysis

thenightwatch said:


> and most of the single girls around here still don't live up to it
> 
> 
> 
> i don't really understand this question
> 
> pretty much the only good jobs around here are factory jobs and farm jobs



Ugh...dude, you need to move. No wonder why you're miserable. I would be too.


lol lonewolf you asshole.


----------



## pharmakos

lmao lonewolf



Spoiler: map of obesity rates by county











my county is the darker of the two oranges, and borders on a county that is the darkest red.  i think maybe ours should be the darkest red too and they just didn't do the survey 100% accurately.  so many obese people here.  its ridiculous.



Lysis said:


> Ugh...dude, you need to move. No wonder why you're miserable. I would be too.



with what money?  the only way i made money for a couple years was selling "herbal incense."  didn't have a backup plan when it got banned, now i'm broke and unemployed and don't have any recent work history or schooling so i look like a horrible loser when i apply for jobs.

when they ask what i've been doing for two years i can't exactly tell them "i was selling legal drugs"

meh.  fml.


----------



## New

How did we get from Lysis sexing to fat counties?


----------



## lonewolf13

i dunno but w/ TNW anything is possible.


----------



## LOGan1314

what does she look like


----------



## Lysis

There are pictures of me all over here, LOG. I've camwhored it up since WAAO went and mind fucked me into the non-respectable shell of a person I am today.


----------



## lonewolf13

i was really thinking about puttin' S-L's pics up.


----------



## iheartthisthread

her ass is waao avatar.


----------



## pharmakos

New said:


> How did we get from Lysis sexing to fat counties?



being able to make any thread go off-topic is my super power


----------



## New

I've noticed.

You should go fuck a fat county. With your dick.


----------



## We are all ONE

iheartthisthread said:


> her ass is waao avatar.



That's mine homo


----------



## pharmakos

New said:


> I've noticed.
> 
> You should go fuck a fat county. With your dick.



i usually stay on topic until someone flames me.  then when they start talking about me i take the opportunity to make the whole thread about me.


----------



## iheartthisthread

oh fuck... :'(


----------



## New

thenightwatch said:


> i usually stay on topic until someone flames me.  then when they start talking about me i take the opportunity to make the whole thread about me.




So waao. What do you do with asses when they're in your clutches?


----------



## lonewolf13

lysis said gene simmons got nothing on wAAo.


----------



## Lysis

New said:


> So waao. What do you do with asses when they're in your clutches?



He gropes them. A lot. I was his new toy.


----------



## lonewolf13

so he's an assman?


----------



## Pharcyde

thenightwatch said:


> those are boy jeans  levi's slim straight 33x32


----------



## ArCi

lol please don't tell me you walk in public with that pair of slacks.


theres a fucking piece missing right below your butt cheek dude

Those jeans look like they are deep inside of your ass crack too


----------



## Pharcyde

Arci said:


> pair of slacks.
> o



lol grandpa pls


----------



## pharmakos

haven't worn them outside much since last summer, but i do wear the out sometimes, usually just to the bar.

definitely got some flak for wearing them, but also had people that said i looked hot in them.

pretty sure they looked nicer in the summer when i weighed 25 pounds less, but oh well.

there's my winter butt.

oh and usually i wear boxer briefs with them.  the leg of the boxer briefs fills in most of that hole.  no boxer briefs in those pictures tho.



Arci said:


> Those jeans look like they are deep inside of your ass crack too



my balls kinda pull all the material forward.  i just clench my buttcheeks and am good to go.  =p


----------



## Pharcyde

thenightwatch said:


> haven't worn them outside much since last summer, but i do wear the out sometimes, usually just to the bar.
> 
> definitely got some flak for wearing them, but also had people that said i looked hot in them.
> 
> *pretty sure they looked nicer in the summer when i weighed 25 pounds less, but oh well.
> *
> there's my winter butt.
> 
> oh and usually i wear boxer briefs with them.  the leg of the boxer briefs fills in most of that hole.  no boxer briefs in those pictures tho.


----------



## pharmakos

Pharcyde said:


>



#knowthatfeel


----------



## iheartthisthread

looks like knife tbph


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> you rock dem jeans boi.


----------



## lonewolf13

i wish they had a whistling sound to go along w/ that gif.


----------



## Pharcyde

lol i know dat whissill


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Seyer said:


> That is why I worship Satan.



Triple Six.


----------



## Pharcyde

Three Six...........
MAFIA>...............


----------



## Seyer

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Triple Six.



 \m/


----------



## Lysis

Who? Me or Little Dick?


----------



## Pharcyde

you have to be a little more specific who you call little dick


----------



## We are all ONE

Lol


----------



## Lysis

lol I have nothing.... I got nothing. Clyde got me laughing and I can't think of anything more.


----------



## New

Lysis said:


> He gropes them. A lot. I was his new toy.



That's what's up...as long as you like to play.



lonewolf13 said:


> so he's an assman?



Who isn't?


----------



## Pharcyde

New said:


> That's what's up...as long as you like to play.
> 
> 
> 
> Who isn't?




im into faces


----------



## Lysis

That's what they allllllll say.


----------



## Pharcyde

im serious tho


----------



## coelophysis

LOL Hahahah this thread is GREAT. Lysis you are a laugh RIOT!


----------



## New

you can simultaneously be in the faces and asses at the same time, man


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I'm starting to reallly want to fuck Lysis as well.
Because she has a fucking AWESOME name.


----------



## Pharcyde

New said:


> you can simultaneously be in the faces and asses at the same time, man



i dont have that much time one my hands for that


----------



## shimazu

generally means someone is full of it 

imo


----------



## Pagey

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> New pictures please, and none of this here's-a-close-up-of-my-dick shit. The male body is a whole lot more attractive than just a dick.
> 
> 
> Your turn to post pictures, you know you wanna.



Agreed, and agreed.


----------



## pharmakos

i can take a picture of my whole body from my shoulders to my knees and am still accused of it being just a close up of my dick


----------



## Pharcyde

just snap a pic of your bhole


----------



## pharmakos

Pharcyde said:


> just snap a pic of your bhole



with or without sharpie?


----------



## shimazu

id like to see three people in here curl that weight ten times properly


----------



## bagochina

I wouldn't, fuck lifting weights that shits gay as fuck.


----------



## Seyer

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> glooek and logan have the same gotta take a shit face



Lol!


----------



## lonewolf13

see you in the nudie thread. :D


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

=0 I don't think so, sir!


----------



## xstayfadedx

slushy muddy water said:


> i like how the computer is giving the finger too



Lmao


----------



## Pharcyde

i didnt think CS's kid was that old


----------



## ArCi

shimazu said:


> your cousin kind of looks like Grimace from the McDonalds playpen





Pharcyde said:


> i didnt think CS's kid was that old



lol fuck


----------



## smokemctoke420

shimazu said:


> is that a 360 running in the first pic
> 
> you look like you snowboard


lol thats my computer, and fuck no i dont snowboard



slushy muddy water said:


> i like how the computer is giving the finger too


funny story about that. there was a forum i was a part of before the owner stopped paying for the site. we had a picture thread with a little over 1,000 pages of pics. well this stupid fucking mod gave some retard her password and he deleted everything so we made a new one with everyone giving this dumb cunt the finger 



shimazu said:


> your cousin kind of looks like Grimace from the McDonalds playpen


cool story bro


----------



## lonewolf13

did you fuck her?


----------



## smokemctoke420

she's not your mom so thats a negative


----------



## Pharcyde

sick burn


----------



## Lysis

Oh look he has 420 in his name. He must not be a douchebag.


----------



## smokemctoke420

ho please


----------



## Pharcyde

sick burn again


----------



## lonewolf13

i guess totesmcgee420 was already taken.


----------



## Lysis

And so was dmxkid420.


----------



## lonewolf13

raverchild420 is already overused tbph


----------



## Lysis

Zeitgeist4ever420


----------



## lonewolf13

hey glo. how are you doing?


----------



## lonewolf13

no one really gives a shit. i had already forgotten about you 'till you posted again.


----------



## smokemctoke420

its cool, im not a fan of a bunch of circle jerking jackasses anyway


----------



## Pharcyde

lol damn


----------



## lonewolf13

no need to get butthurt. unless 'Cyde gets a hold of you.


----------



## smokemctoke420

butthurt? dont flatter yourself


----------



## slushy muddy water

smokemctoke420 said:


> she's not your mom so thats a negative





Pharcyde said:


> sick burn





smokemctoke420 said:


> ho please





Pharcyde said:


> sick burn again



lol


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> no need to get butthurt. unless 'Cyde gets a hold of you.


----------



## lonewolf13

those fuckin' boots are killer, but the spurs make 'em kinda ghey.


----------



## Seyer

aesoprock said:


> Just tried to comply with the thread title tbph.


Youll get nowhere in life by following the rules.


----------



## Pharcyde

Seyer said:


> Youll get nowhere in life by following the rules.



yeah what is he some kinda faggot?


----------



## Lysis

lonewolf13 said:


> those clothes look too big on her. she needs to take them off.



Lonewolf is always the hard hitting lounge journalist making the tough observations that only a keen eye can pick up on.


----------



## gloeek

lol


----------



## aesoprock

Why, are you?
If so: not interested, thx


----------



## Seyer

aesoprock said:


> Why, are you?


You tell me.

*NSFW*: 










(Pole, you already know. No need to click.)


----------



## lonewolf13

damn, thought i was gonnna see euphoria pics.


----------



## gloeek

love you too, wolfie. </3


----------



## lonewolf13

gloeek you KNOW i got nuthing but Love for you. you were to take me on a european excursion remember?

and i still think ur one of the sexiest women on here.


----------



## gloeek

wuv yew!! muah! xoxo


----------



## Spadez87

Lysis said:


> At least our livers will still function past 40, hep boy.



damnnn that was rough. 

i like your style


----------



## MikeOekiM

lol


----------



## gloeek

lysis is one sexy biotch, that's for sure. 33


----------



## LOGan1314

what does she look like


----------



## We are all ONE

*NSFW*:


----------



## We are all ONE

your mom TBPH fapfap


----------



## LOGan1314

That's what she looks like?


----------



## lonewolf13

my next ex wife.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lolgan


----------



## LOGan1314

8(I will never get a straight answer in this forum will I....*sigh* you guys are idiots8(


----------



## We are all ONE

How much can you bench?


----------



## lonewolf13

lurk moar faggittt


----------



## pharmakos

she's the one on the left


----------



## Pharcyde

the mexican one


----------



## lonewolf13

hey wAAo see if you can convince pretty_diamonds to contribute to the nudie thread


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

LOGan1314 said:


> That's what she looks like?



this is her






happy?


----------



## Pharcyde

ewww


----------



## LOGan1314

For real? Is she like 15 or some shit?


----------



## Lysis

I'm the one who likes vagina as opposed to the rest of these faggots.


----------



## lonewolf13

das nasty. lysis is 234875838947598457894578947547514 hotter than that


----------



## LOGan1314

Oh, the username and avatar lead me to believe she was a male, but that picture says it all


----------



## lonewolf13

naw. she loves the one she loves.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ya i know ....this is her


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> this is her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> happy?



damn lysis is some jailbait


----------



## LOGan1314

You motherfuckers got me again. Would it kill you to answer one fucking question honestly?

*sigh*....you guys are idiots8(


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> I'm the one who likes vagina as opposed to the rest of these faggots.


----------



## We are all ONE

For fucks sake LOG...here:


*NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

she's like the 9th hottest bitch on here. PM her for a pic. and be prepared to send $25 dollars via paypal.


----------



## pharmakos

We are all ONE said:


> For fucks sake LOG...here:



12/10 would bang


----------



## LOGan1314

^^You just had to do that to me......Im gonna go the bathroom real quick..........


----------



## Pharcyde

We are all ONE said:


> For fucks sake LOG...here:
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


----------



## lonewolf13

naw lysis is more beautiful ... lurk around you'll eventually see her.


----------



## LOGan1314

Only took about 30 seconds after looking at that pic


----------



## Erich Generic

We are all ONE said:


> I just need another 4 hours together



You need to have my permission first.
Fire in the hole!


----------



## gloeek

when are we going to run away to europe together, wolf? 3


----------



## Jabberwocky

This is me when I was younger.


----------



## pharmakos

LOGan1314 said:


> Only took about 30 seconds after looking at that pic



lol have some self control bro, if you cum that quick when jerkin it then you're gonna bust in a second when you're actually having sex.  sexual endurance is a matter of training, just like any other type of strength/endurance.


----------



## aussie101

SarcasticOne said:


> This is me when I was younger.


Are you sure that ones you? _It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your momma's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress!_


----------



## gloeek

yeah i need a guy to last a good half hour, but longer is good too.


----------



## LOGan1314

I was being sarcastic, I thought that was a given in this piece of shit forum8(


----------



## Lysis

Who you callin' piece of shit forum, Little Dick?


----------



## Pagey

aussie101 said:


> Are you sure that ones you? _It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your momma's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress!_



Badam tss...


----------



## xstayfadedx

DrinksWithEvil said:


> ya i know ....this is her



Audrey Kitching


----------



## lonewolf13

i don't know what drums sound like in europe. but lurk moar faggitt.


----------



## One Thousand Words

SarcasticOne said:


> This is me when I was younger.



Looks like an X chromosome lurking in there. Is it still a tough life being post op?


----------



## aussie101

Pagey said:


> Badam tss...



Haven't you seen Full Metal Jacket? Thats known as "one of the best all time calls from a movie". 

See: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXspZLtU7-Q (1:50 onwards)

And your drums sound like a piccolo


----------



## Pagey

lonewolf13 said:


> i don't know what drums sound like in europe. but lurk moar faggitt.



Like a normal one, but gayer and fancier.



aussie101 said:


> Haven't you seen Full Metal Jacket? Thats known as "one of the best all time calls from a movie".
> 
> See: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eXspZLtU7-Q (1:50 onwards)
> 
> And your drums sound like a piccolo



It's a joke 
Although my 'piccolo' is a bit offended


----------



## aussie101

You have a piccolo? You know what they say about girls and flutes


----------



## Pharcyde

i see


----------



## tentram

premonition?


----------



## Pharcyde

dont drink the chocolate milk


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

LOGan1314 said:


> I was being sarcastic, I thought that was a given in this piece of shit forum8(



Infracting in 3... 2... 1...


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> Who you callin' piece of shit forum, Little Dick?



remember what i said?


----------



## Lysis

Pharcyde said:


> remember what i said?



lol


----------



## Pharcyde

so when we search our names about 55 blers will get that post in the results


----------



## soundsystem00

I really want to cuddle with lysis.


----------



## Pharcyde

soundsystem00 said:


> I really want to cuddle with lysis.



see


----------



## Jabberwocky

aussie101 said:


> Are you sure that ones you? _It looks to me like the best part of you ran down the crack of your momma's ass and ended up as a brown stain on the mattress!_



Hey glad to see jokes from the middle ages that weren't funny then, still aren't funny. Well maybe to a rock. 

And how does part of a spermatozoa go one way while the rest of it goes the other? 

Anyway at least nowadays the best part of me runs down the back of YOUR momma's throat.



One Thousand Words said:


> Looks like an X chromosome lurking in there. Is it still a tough life being post op?



Everyone has x-chromosomes.


----------



## aussie101

SarcasticOne said:


> Anyway at least nowadays the best part of me runs down the back of MY momma's throat.


*fixed*


----------



## Jabberwocky

aussie101 said:


> *fixed*



^Is what the doctor should have done to your mother before she got knocked up by your father. That way noone here has to see these lame played out posts of yours. Eh, Mate?


----------



## aussie101

*yawn* your sarcasm makes me sleepy bro. Get some new insults


----------



## soundsystem00

Ur momma so fat...


----------



## aussie101

haha yeah heard all those ones too. Your mummas so fat her belt size is the equator


----------



## Pretty_Diamonds

Thanks to the person who said it looks like I peed myself. Lol. I happened to like those jeans! And yes.. they are a little baggie but very comfortable! 


Arci said:


> Awesome picture! You look good too
> 
> 
> You and DWE should hook up
> 
> %)


Thanks! Who is DWE? He lives on the big island? (cuz I live in Oahu).


----------



## ArCi

He is from Hawaii(I think?) but lives in Cali right now.. I think his family still lives there so he might visit once in awhile

Oh DWE= DrinkswithEvil


----------



## One Thousand Words

SarcasticOne said:


> Everyone has x-chromosomes.


Only women get it from sperm.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Pretty_Diamonds said:


> Thanks to the person who said it looks like I peed myself. Lol. I happened to like those jeans! And yes.. they are a little baggie but very comfortable!
> Thanks! Who is DWE? He lives on the  big island? (cuz I live in Oahu).


 Aloha... Ya I used to live on Maui my mom still lives there, as I plan on moving to oahu, once I'm done with all this court stuff. Maybe go to school again..


----------



## EbowTheLetter

slushy muddy water said:


> i like how the computer is giving the finger too



metabird


----------



## Pharcyde

hahahahha


----------



## Belisarius

"I will show you where I have made my home, whilst preparing to bring justice; then, I will break you."


----------



## pharmakos

that dude is never gonna post on bluelight ever again bahahahaha, jesus you guys



shimazu said:


> what's funny is that you guys go through all this trouble to rip on that dudes pic but who's really the one staring at a guy in his underpants for the past hour?
> 
> faggots



and none of the nudie thread trolls ever post pictures of themselves 

you should be required to post nudes before you're allowed to make non-photo posts in the nudie thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

shimazu said:


> what's funny is that you guys go through all this trouble to rip on that dudes pic but who's really the one staring at a guy in his underpants for the past hour?
> 
> faggots



ahhahahhahaha

shimazu needs his own television show i.e. Jerry Springer tbph


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DrHiney said:


>


----------



## laugh




----------



## pharmakos

damn i was hoping we'd finally get some SL nudes


----------



## modern buddha

People gave up hope on me many moons ago, sir.


----------



## We are all ONE

modern buddha said:


> People gave up hope on me many moons ago, sir.



you have led every newd thread in post count for 3 years yet never contributed
your EX GF spent a night on TC letting the world know you are the worst lezbo sex ever and your tits look like Ihop


----------



## pharmakos

modern buddha said:


> People gave up hope on me many moons ago, sir.



#knowthatfeel


----------



## modern buddha

We are all ONE said:


> you have led every newd thread in post count for 3 years yet never contributed
> your EX GF spent a night on TC letting the world know you are the worst lezbo sex ever and your tits look like Ihop



That is a pretty decent description of them, actually! 

And I doubt she ever said anything of the sort regarding bedtime exposure.


----------



## We are all ONE

she did, seriously
and open my thread back up, we are having fun


----------



## laugh

lol


----------



## lonewolf13

how much can you squat?


----------



## ArCi

Is shrugs your favorite workout?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DrHiney said:


> Wow, I didn't realize I would get this much feedback. Thanks for the kind words... mostly. This is week 4 on a 24 week diet for a physique competition I will be doing. We'll see how it goes. I don't own a camera (weird I know) and my phone takes shitty pictures, but it's all I have. Hope to use this thread kind of as a pic log of how my diet/training is effecting me.


 good for you man. Wish I could have the same dedication


----------



## We are all ONE

Pagey said:


> _Nice._



seriously? wanna fuk?


----------



## Pagey

We are all ONE said:


> seriously? wanna fuk?



You know it waao.
I'm a bit sad you took down that pic of your butt.


----------



## We are all ONE

it is devine
wanna secret may get me in trouble?


----------



## DrHiney

> how much can you squat?



I don't do barbell squats any longer because I hurt my back a while ago. But I would usually only go 365lb for reps. Now I stick to hack squats and leg press for heavy weights. 



> Is shrugs your favorite workout?


Ha, no. In fact I rarely do them. I really wish my traps weren't as big as they are because I feel disproportionate. When I was first beginning to lift seriously, I probably wasn't using perfect form and because of so, my traps did a lot of the moving. However I have kind of become known for my traps in my circles, I even earned the nickname TrapStar (from the Young Jeezy song FYI). 



> good for you man. Wish I could have the same dedication



Thanks man. I figured that I have been working so hard for the past few years that I might as well try a competition. I usually try to stay lean at around 185lb. But this past winter I really wanted to break 200lb (which I had never done before) but while doing so I of course put on a bit more bf than I wanted.


----------



## lonewolf13

do you drink a can of hershey's syrup before competition?


----------



## Pagey

We are all ONE said:


> it is devine
> wanna secret may get me in trouble?



I know it is.
Shoot.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

DrHiney said:


> Hope to use this thread kind of as a pic log of how my diet/training is effecting me.


May I suggest the healthy living photo thread for that?  Different feed back.


----------



## We are all ONE

Pagey said:


> I know it is.
> *Shoot.*


lysis muh dear ..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pagey said:


> *Shoot.*



^^^


----------



## laugh

lol


----------



## DrHiney

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> May I suggest the healthy living photo thread for that?  Different feed back.



That sounds like a good idea, thanks! I also send these pics to a few friends of mine that compete on the national level as well. However I really like to hear from people that are not involved in this type of lifestyle as well (the average Joe, for lack of a better term) because I find that while competitors generally know what the judges are looking for, they can sometimes have too narrow of a view IMO.


----------



## DrHiney

lonewolf13 said:


> do you drink a can of hershey's syrup before competition?



Sometimes I wish. But no. Peanut Butter and protein bars.


----------



## We are all ONE

DrHiney said:


> That sounds like a good idea, thanks! I also send these pics to a few friends of mine that compete on the national level as well. However I really like to hear from people that are not involved in this type of lifestyle as well (the average Joe, for lack of a better term) because I find that while competitors generally know what the judges are looking for, they can sometimes have too narrow of a view IMO.



how much does your face factor in?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

for chicks 80%  for dudes 50%


----------



## We are all ONE

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> for chicks 80%  for dudes 50%



i hate this refrain shit


----------



## Pagey

We are all ONE said:


> lysis muh dear ..



Hmm...


----------



## laugh

Lol


----------



## We are all ONE

oh hey n69o
would you like to have intercourse?


----------



## n3ophy7e

i thought you would never ask!


----------



## We are all ONE

Be there in no time if I don't change my mind @ the Bangkok layover


----------



## China Rider

^ so i see where the idea for your user name originated

it's cool


----------



## Lysis

i know right? I keep trying to get her to do it.


----------



## kaywholed

nudie thread is lame.  next month.  no epic nudie thread.  each poster can fill up there own thread.  at the end of the month, the most views is the n00dy winnar!

plz let tnw hax the internets and make him win.


----------



## Lysis

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> thanks bebe it is the first nation people in me and this angle doesn't highlight my stretch marks but look how little my tits are now!
> 
> Lysis, I may have to unfriend you due to lack of Zeppelin love.



Did I just fail at cool? That's the story of my life.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nah you still cool


----------



## We are all ONE

we need some PI ass shots


----------



## Pagey

Lysis said:


> Did I just fail at cool? That's the story of my life.



Nah, you play WoW, you'll always be cool in my books. The new Starcraft version coming out in a couple weeks is all I've been thinking about recently 8)


----------



## Lysis

Pagey said:


> Nah, you play WoW, you'll always be cool in my books. The new Starcraft version coming out in a couple weeks is all I've been thinking about recently 8)



There's like 10 people I know at work who are playing, so I'll get sucked into it with them. The sad part is when you play with work people and you walk in late, everyone knows why you're late. Whoops. Same with work happy hours.


----------



## Pagey

Lysis said:


> There's like 10 people I know at work who are playing, so I'll get sucked into it with them. The sad part is when you play with work people and you walk in late, everyone knows why you're late. Whoops. Same with work happy hours.



Awesome. We should totally play together 
I need to get a new computer though cuz my laptop isn't at its best anymore and can't handle video games. Need to get this sorted out before the new SC comes out or I'll be so pissed off.

Edit: thank you N3o


----------



## Captain.Heroin

kaywholed said:


> nudie thread is lame.  next month.  no epic nudie thread.  each poster can fill up there own thread.  at the end of the month, the most views is the n00dy winnar!
> 
> plz let tnw hax the internets and make him win.



kaywholed's idea is an amazing one

tbph let's do this


----------



## kaywholed

Captain.Heroin said:


> kaywholed's idea is an amazing one
> 
> tbph let's do this



no one pays attention to me because my ass doesn't have glasses or a moustache


----------



## modelskinny

I like kayholed's idea.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

modelskinny said:


> I like kayholed's idea.



We both like this idea because we would likely be winners for the female and male categories of most views.


----------



## pastelcircus

First.

/prolly not after 45 second rule

/tnw is Adam Sandler, it all makes sense now


----------



## laugh

dammit get out of here stayfadedxx

bago you are actually pretty hot mate. when are you rooting ilywak? you two would make a hot couple, and lord knows she needs some dick atm..


----------



## shimazu

pastelcircus said:


> word



green eyes ftw

green is the color of my two favorite things

and one aint money if thats what you are assuming

the other one is what you are assuming though lol


----------



## laugh

pretty sure thats his tag attire. hitting trains since 94


----------



## pastelcircus

shimazu said:


> green eyes ftw
> 
> green is the color of my two favorite things
> 
> and one aint money if thats what you are assuming
> 
> the other one is what you are assuming though lol


green in general for the win
-emeralds
-grass
-trees 
-my eyes
-all green eyes
-green bics

the list goes on.


----------



## Pagey

shimazu said:


> green eyes ftw





pastelcircus said:


> - my eyes



I'm joining the club here.


----------



## pharmakos

hurry up and make some stupid faces, people


----------



## pastelcircus

Pagey said:


> I'm joining the club here.


see?
green eyes are just...


_better_


----------



## Pharcyde

DrinksWithEvil said:


> thats my BF in the back



you could do better brah


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ holy fuck is that pharcyde?


----------



## Pharcyde

Captain.Heroin said:


> ^ holy fuck is that pharcyde?



yeah he kinda fucked up and posted my picture

sorry ch


----------



## xstayfadedx

Captain.Heroin said:


> ^ holy fuck is that pharcyde?



Lmfao


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yea i have tons of pictures of PHAR on my keychain USB


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Yea i have tons of pictures of PHAR on my keychain USB



who doesn't


----------



## Pharcyde

thats because i know how to make friends and make good impressions on people CH


----------



## Pagey

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Sure i can



You're right, I retract my statement.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

exactly
lemme hear your body talk


----------



## Pharcyde

my body says

touch me babe

but i say

not till lent is over


----------



## Lysis

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> It was 32F and I was getting physical



My sister does that shit in 18F weather at 4am before work. She's my motivation to go back to boot camp and she sure as hell reminds me that I'm a pussy for not going back yet.


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> My sister does that shit in 18F weather at 4am before work. She's my motivation to go back to boot camp and she sure as hell reminds me that I'm a pussy for not going back yet.



excersize wise

jail > bootcamp


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> exactly
> lemme hear your body talk


----------



## Lysis

Pharcyde said:


> excersize wise
> 
> jail > bootcamp



I like running when I can get into it. I fell out of it after sun poisoning and getting sick. I keep telling myself I will go back. Bootcamp is just some chick reminding me that I skipped and I'm a dumb bitch for waiting so long to go back.


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> I like running when I can get into it. I fell out of it after sun poisoning and getting sick. I keep telling myself I will go back. Bootcamp is just some chick reminding me that I skipped and I'm a dumb bitch for waiting so long to go back.


 you can run in jail


----------



## Lysis

I wouldn't last 3 seconds in jail. I'm a big pussy.


----------



## pastelcircus

DrinksWithEvil said:


>


I'm seriously trying not to lol at this.

if I get fired it's all your fault


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> I'm seriously trying not to lol at this.
> 
> if I get fired it's all your fault


----------



## Pharcyde

Lysis said:


> I wouldn't last 3 seconds in jail. I'm a big pussy.



ill write a book


----------



## Lysis

Just the fact that there would be a bunch of Consuelas getting back at me for having my own Consuela is enough to keep me on the straight and narrow.


----------



## Pharcyde

INS

La migra 
la migra


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Thanks to this thread, I feel my harm reduced drastically.  Thanks, Bluelight admins!


----------



## Pharcyde

post bhole pics dwe


----------



## Pharcyde

EbowTheLetter said:


> Thanks to this thread, I feel my harm reduced drastically.  Thanks, Bluelight admins!



i dunno cakez they didnt help me yet

SMOD
SMODS
help me


----------



## pastelcircus

Septic's gon' make it, you guize


----------



## laugh

yeh he good. imagine how good he would be on acid..


----------



## Pharcyde

Erich Generic said:


> What on earth is NT doing taking a pic with MY Amanda?



time to avenge imo


----------



## pastelcircus

pastelcircus said:


> Septic's gon' make it, you guize


I take it back.


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol that's the only time I'm doing that. I use to do it alot..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Pharcyde said:


> post bhole pics dwe



^ this is the _cocks only_ thread.  Start a thread for buttholes only if that's your thing.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I' m, getting my butthole rdy.. It has to be cute


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I' m, getting my butthole rdy.. It has to be cute



You shaving back there?


----------



## We are all ONE

Ever been face  fucked by a spider monkey


----------



## We are all ONE

I came


----------



## pastelcircus

Pretty sure he meant baboon??


----------



## pharmakos

pastelcircus said:


> Pretty sure he meant baboon??



of course thats what he meant

we should buy him typing classes


----------



## pastelcircus

/ kindergarten, in a private setting this time


----------



## lonewolf13

imvho tbph


----------



## shimazu

lonewolf13 said:


> imvho tbph



possibly the funniest south park jpg ever


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Heroin chic is so 90's.  Mass is where it's at, bro.


----------



## comatoserct

I guess I'm feminine because I like to be thin. It's easier than lifting. And you don't have much room to talk PI you are skinnier than me


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

dude but I could bench you


----------



## laugh

What roids do you advise?


----------



## laugh

pastelcircus said:


> Pretty sure he meant baboon??



I think you meant bonobo look it now


----------



## DrHiney

laugh said:


> What roids do you advise?



Food


----------



## laugh

They all say that..


----------



## pastelcircus

Idk if bonobo's have noteworthy butts, it's their faces that look stupid


----------



## lonewolf13

your face looks stoopid, but you have a noteworthy butt.


----------



## pastelcircus

Lol


----------



## lonewolf13

are you sure you don't have some native american in you?


----------



## pastelcircus

Pretty sure, yeah


----------



## lonewolf13

want some?


----------



## pastelcircus

tbpimvhomao

no


----------



## lonewolf13

lol































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































































and fuck you tablet/phone users. get a real computer.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey beagleboy. you gettin' toned yet?


----------



## aesoprock

Where's this pastel dude and why won't he post in this thread?


----------



## Mr.Hankey

iheartthisthread said:


> I like to say "If you get any skinnier, you're gonna fall through your own asshole."


lolz


----------



## fleea

You lard arses are out of order calling como, so he is a skinny druggie. All the best druggies are bone thins so stfu you fat bastards.
and aesoprock is right pastel has not shown arse for ages now, what do is sick?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Owl Eyed said:


> como
> u
> will
> disappear
> if u
> lose more weight~*~*



^^ this

*comatose* plz sit on the couch and grab a family size bag of lays potato chips; you know what to do


----------



## lonewolf13

or eat some good protien and do some pushups


----------



## fleea

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> what kinda moron are you?


Skinny with foreskin 
Really though is como that thin? Would be interesting to see if a bmi index said he was an unhealthy weight. We need his details.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> I missed the first pic - where's pre-side boob when you need it?!


you didn't miss it I re-posted same pic with photobucket


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> you didn't miss it I re-posted same pic with photobucket



use imgur.com instead so they don't take down your nudiez


----------



## pharmakos

tinypic.com > imgur


----------



## pastelcircus

aesoprock said:


> Where's this pastel dude and why won't he post in this thread?


/looks around


----------



## pharmakos

requesting more pastelcircus ass shots plz.

topless while wearing jeans.


----------



## pastelcircus

Who?


----------



## pharmakos

that pastel dude

he's hot


----------



## pastelcircus

Does that make you gay??


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Lysis

Pagey said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Haha thank you, I'm flattered. I dunno, I've always had big boobs, although I wouldn't mind if they were a bit smaller tbh...*insert rant about difficulty finding bras blablabla*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Honestly dude you really shouldn't drop any more weight. But congrats on being sober
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers



Victoria's secrets girls will measure you for free and help you find the right bra. Don't have to buy them but at least you can find the right size.


----------



## comatoserct

fleea said:


> Skinny with foreskin
> Really though is como that thin? Would be interesting to see if a bmi index said he was an unhealthy weight. We need his details.



6' ~140lb => 19 = normal
smallest I've been is 122 which is 16.5 and admittedly too small.
I wonder how christian bale went from 





 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 to 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 in less than 3 years

beast mode


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

well it wasn't drugs and you look like the character in the Machinist


----------



## lonewolf13

don't bother. they're all superficial tbph


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

fuck off then


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

then show me your pining with a nude
words are never enough


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet ur tiny


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> don't bother. they're all superficial tbph



lol my nigga


----------



## Pagey

lonewolf13 said:


> don't bother. they're all superficial tbph



So's your mum tbph


----------



## lonewolf13

ouch.   what does my mom have to do with this thread?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

please not just a cock shot unless you are going to be artistic like putting a mini cowboy hat on your dong
just anything that is not tnw oriented


----------



## Pagey

lonewolf13 said:


> ouch.   what does my mom have to do with this thread?



lol


----------



## pharmakos

requesting another side view of PI's abs where the camera frame extends only from her hips to her arm pit.  the first 147 of them i saw wasn't enough.


----------



## Pharcyde

goonbag said:


> they never are... you want a TNW weird eyed wank shot or what?



fucking lol


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thenightwatch said:


> requesting another side view of PI's abs where the camera frame extends only from her hips to her arm pit.  the first 147 of them i saw wasn't enough.


and one cock shot from you was enough for me
if only you were good looking then maybe it would suffice


----------



## lonewolf13

dang PI is ON FIRE today.  i like it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it is the beer, ask Dex...he knows


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^you're so fucking great.

Now post some more nudez! GO WILD!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

what does that mean?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

alright little man I am in


----------



## aesoprock

pastelcircus said:


> /looks around



Sooooo ...?


----------



## lonewolf13

www.mobileshred.net


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

All up in everyone's business, wolfie...


----------



## Pharcyde

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> All up in everyone's business, wolfie...



dont talk to him like that


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Pharcyde said:


> dont talk to him like that



Choke on a cock.


----------



## pharmakos

requesting SOoO pictures

make a stupid face plz SOoO


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## soundsystem00

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Choke on a cock.



Rawr!


----------



## lonewolf13

hahahahahah ali is to cool for school.   dillwithit.jpg


----------



## Pharcyde

oh ali


----------



## pharmakos

off-topic in the nudie thread + double post

ban imvho


----------



## pastelcircus

aesoprock said:


> Sooooon ...?


soon enough, my friend.


----------



## bagochina

Yeah yeah yeah, whatever.


----------



## Pharcyde

you shouldve known bagocrap

chicks be all leading on and shit


----------



## pastelcircus

Paaaatienceeeeee


----------



## Pharcyde

nah man


----------



## LOGan1314

you guys are idiots


----------



## Pharcyde

LOGan1314 said:


> you guys are idiots



bro why are you insulting us ?
shouldnt you be blasting the quads or something?


----------



## pastelcircus

It's a virtue, ffs


----------



## Pharcyde

nahhh


----------



## Noodle

If I post a hard on, will someone short-bus promise to shoop a poopie surfing my dong into the Gulf Coast?


----------



## xstayfadedx

iheartthisthread said:


> this made me lol...



Droooogz


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## Erich Generic

Amanda doesn't really love him.


----------



## Owl Eyed

EbowTheLetter said:


>



you will *never* know the inane bullshit that i must deal with as a disappointing gay best friend.


----------



## pharmakos

Owl Eyed said:


> you will *never* know the inane bullshit that i must deal with as a disappointing gay best friend.



try being the straight best friend thats stuck in the friend zone


----------



## xstayfadedx

EbowTheLetter said:


>



Lol ebow you're so hilarious!!!


----------



## Owl Eyed

thenightwatch said:


> try being the straight best friend thats stuck in the friend zone



show them ur cock, i'm sure they'll oblige.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

xstayfadedx said:


> Lol ebow you're so hilarious!!!



I am aware.  Thank you.


----------



## xstayfadedx

^mhmm



Owl Eyed said:


> i may or may not know one of the girls staygay is posing with.


Lol


----------



## pharmakos

Owl Eyed said:


> show them ur cock, i'm sure they'll oblige.



believe it or not, i have not actually tried this tactic

thanks for the advice owrie


----------



## Pharcyde

Owl Eyed said:


> you will *never* know the inane bullshit that i must deal with as a disappointing gay best friend.




to me

i dont even care bout labels

i just love you as a person

and thats how itll stay


----------



## ArCi

iheartthisthread said:


> this made me lol...



lol indeed.


----------



## soundsystem00

Share the rainbow...

http://youtu.be/n7EGjaxhTWs


----------



## MikeOekiM

studying all the dicks that passed your area?


----------



## aussie101

studying videos of your mums vagina on youporn


----------



## MikeOekiM

on the beach in front of all those people? i like your style.


----------



## aussie101

MikeOekiM said:


> on the beach in front of all those people? i like your style.


Yes the noise from your mum orgasming certainly turned some heads



laugh said:


> lol commitment
> 
> should have gone to the nudist beach brah


Like Byron Bay?


----------



## laugh

i used to go to bilgola beach quite often cause it was a little quieter than some of the others, so many tits out it was great, actually on reflection the tits were probably the main reason i frequented that beach as opposed to others..

manly beach often has tits out too


----------



## aussie101

Bilgola is my favourite beach in Sydney. 

You are right about Manly. I should have taken a photo of the girl in front of my computer earlier - sensational breasts and tan, she had an awesome tattoo as well


----------



## laugh

is that manly that pic?

yeh bilgolas cool hey

fuck this i miss sydney


----------



## aussie101

No bro, I was at Coogee today. I live South of the harbour bridge.


----------



## pastelcircus

/saved


----------



## aussie101

You're more than welcome to come for a visit Pastel. We could make a babies together.


----------



## pastelcircus

I'll think about it~


----------



## bagochina

I'm trying to think about how big your tits were, in my head, right now.


----------



## laugh

my imagination requests a refresh


----------



## pastelcircus

Is it working?


----------



## aussie101

pastelcircus said:


> I'll think about it~


Is it making you moist? I am certainly hard


----------



## laugh

get the fuck out of here homo.

im sorry you have to put up with people like this pastel!


----------



## bagochina

Kinda but not really.  Currently you are doing that thing where u shake each butt cheek up and down, so can't really see the tits ATM.


----------



## MikeOekiM

xstayfadedx said:


> should of had your sexy plants in it again.



just realized the one that was hanging down disappeared
i dont know how i havent noticed until now


----------



## pastelcircus

Starting tonight at 11:41 tonight, your time.


----------



## pastelcircus

Aka: might as well give up now, waao


----------



## pastelcircus

Arci said:


> ..oh and look it's fucking roughjack again setting up shop in the nudie thread


I lol'd


----------



## lonewolf13

you mean ur sisters?



thats OK i call my mom my landlord :D


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

My mom lives in Hawaii tbh


----------



## ArCi

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lol Arci *I'm half german* half hawaiian
> 
> lw.. It's my roommates



Pharcyde will be pleased to hear this


----------



## Pharcyde

Arci said:


> Pharcyde will be pleased to hear this



lol nah man


----------



## lonewolf13

brownies are still brownies. right?


----------



## Pharcyde

lonewolf13 said:


> brownies are still brownies. right?



they are delicious


----------



## Seyer

And copyrighted.


----------



## Pharcyde

fucking lol

that was a good one swede


----------



## Seyer

o


----------



## Pharcyde

Marmalade said:


> woah! wasn't expecting that one.
> 
> you have nothing to worry about. girth/length are spot on ;p .. your aesthetic is rather perfect all over it seems, no signs of a beer gut either  .. lucky you! (and lucky missus) .. not bad for someone pushing 45 anyways ;p
> 
> and men agonising over cock size is always a shame imo. women certainly like to talk about them, but in actuality large cocks are sometimes scary. I'd much rather experience a cock that I don't have to hold back, or slow down for, because I'm conscious that it's impaling my cervix



lets hang out


----------



## pharmakos

requesting marmalade nudes


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## MikeOekiM

lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

aussie101 said:


> Is that karaoke? Dude what is it with "you guys" and karaoke. Every time i've been out with my asian Uni mates we go to fucking karaoke.
> 
> you are already famous. Now infamous.



lol i live with 3 koreans and they have a machine hooked up to the TV with fancy mics, and they do karaoke all the time and have competitions and shit.,its so annoying


----------



## aussie101

DrinksWithEvil said:


> lol i live with 3 koreans and they have a machine hooked up to the TV with fancy mics, and they do karaoke all the time and have competitions and shit.,its so annoying


Puuuuulease do not get me started on Karaoke. lol


----------



## aussie101

Byron Bay.... I prefer: 





I'm the guy on the left....in spirit


----------



## Seyer

Damnit, I was hoping PantyRaid posted noodz.


----------



## pastelcircus

Requesting pantyraid nudes


----------



## PantyRaid

Oh you guize


----------



## Pagey

^Yeah, gogogo!


----------



## pastelcircus

Do itt


----------



## We are all ONE

U referring to his nose page?


----------



## Pharcyde

man do i keep fucking up the location

i must


----------



## Pagey

We are all ONE said:


> U referring to his nose page?



Oh yeah, you know how I feel about noses waao...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Like a Roman Emperor my dear


----------



## One Thousand Words

I thought he looked like he had better to be honest


----------



## laugh

Rekon she faking it?


----------



## One Thousand Words

He didn't have a pouch


----------



## laugh

hi model!



One Thousand Words said:


> He didn't have a pouch



lol


----------



## pastelcircus

Jktm?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

what does that mean?


----------



## pastelcircus

Tl,dr


----------



## xstayfadedx

pastelcircus said:


> Jktm?



*LOLOLOLOLOLOL.jpg*


----------



## pastelcircus

-

lol @illywhack feels left out nao


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Actually, I don't.
I gave up with it.
Because I don't care really.


----------



## xstayfadedx

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Actually, I don't.
> I gave up with it.
> Because I don't care really.



Yea you do, don't lie.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Go cover yourself in Kandy and STFU.


----------



## xstayfadedx

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Go cover yourself in Kandy and STFU.



Lolololol omg torture! !!!!  Such a burn too!!! Rofllmaolollmfaoroflcopter


----------



## aussie101

lol good one


----------



## pastelcircus

Somebody's jelllusssss


----------



## soundsystem00

I dunno but I can't wait to see pastels new lingerie.


----------



## pastelcircus

I said maybe, faggot


----------



## pastelcircus

Bago speaks from experience.


----------



## bagochina

Please save this thread panty raider.


----------



## PantyRaid

Hey, it is called cock pics only isnt it?

Theres only so much i can do.


----------



## pastelcircus

lightofmeaning said:


>


spam, nigg@z!


----------



## xstayfadedx

lightofmeaning said:


>



~~~~bluelight chic~~~ *____-


----------



## Erich Generic

xstayfadedx said:


> Lol, that's like the "you know I fucked model" face.


What SUX is, I was cammed up in tc right before they were gonna do it.
Pastel was there.

I hope Model wasn't  thinking about me the entire time.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

PantyRaid said:


> Hey, it is called cock pics only isnt it?



We should make a "pussy and tits only" thread and start posting cocks in it.  

TBH the ladies are too afraid to make their own thread


----------



## xstayfadedx

^she probably was... bet it would of made aep jeluzzz if model fucked you... more than if lysis would of let you hit it..

Aep thinks about you when she has sex with her bf 


lightofmeaning said:


>



~~~~bluelight chic~~~ *____-


----------



## lonewolf13

Don't be hurt pastel dwe will still bang you


----------



## pastelcircus

Erich Generic said:


> What SUX is, I was cammed up in tc right before they were gonna do it.
> 
> Model was thinking about me the entire time.



Dude, I know.

I pretty much assisted even, having nt help with the garters and such.

if only I had mic'd up


----------



## bagochina

English pastel do u speak it?


----------



## lonewolf13

And that doggie has good sense


----------



## pastelcircus

bagochina said:


> English pastel do u speak it?


8(
apparently not..


----------



## Rusty Cage

whatever language pastel speaks I understand it. I think it's due to my time spent in the T.A.R.D.I.S.


----------



## PantyRaid

^ i would frequent that thread.

So would tnw.


----------



## lonewolf13

Lol pastel and dwe got left out


----------



## pastelcircus

The wingwoman does not simply *get left out* lonewolf,

she leaves so that the seeds that she hath sewn might sprout and prosper~


----------



## lonewolf13

I got kinda hard tbph


----------



## soundsystem00

lightofmeaning said:


>


----------



## One Thousand Words

Thats rich coming from you bagochina


----------



## Captain.Heroin

> And you forgot ass. How could you forget ass?!



Ass is gender neutral, so we should have a separate thread for butts IMO.


----------



## bagochina

Fuck, somebody always has to be commenting on my comments, sheeeet.


----------



## aussie101




----------



## MikeOekiM

aussie101 said:


> hmm im going to have to do something about this passion for Vodka



plug it


----------



## aussie101

I'm still waiting for an answer on that one from "the rectal plugging thread"


----------



## MikeOekiM

dont question it just do it


----------



## aussie101

I tend to question anything going near my rectum


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Get a tampon soak it in vodka and and squeeze it in, your golden. I got one in my ass right now just chillin


----------



## shimazu

bagochina said:


> Looks more like rose colored glasses to me, probably made by pink cloud.



bagozingers over here


----------



## pastelcircus

Right,


----------



## Pharcyde

NEGATIVE CUNTS?


----------



## lonewolf13

this is not a game. bmp


----------



## Captain.Heroin

B1tO'RoughJack said:


> Yeah, standard - I been doing it for 4 years, why change a good habit. I don't come in most o the Lounge threads coz most o  y'all a bunch of negative cunts, Nudie thread is easier to ignore that ish, and just see some beautiful people. Hush ya mout chump.



^ post pics; don't be shy

what you perceive as negativity is actually PLUR.


----------



## ArCi

lol he mad CH. Dont play with him


----------



## pastelcircus

Lmao


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

looks like such a euphoric place to be


----------



## pastelcircus

Lysis said:


> Pastel, you have beautiful eyes. inb4shoop



thanks lol, let's hope he takes it easy on me


----------



## Lysis

I can facilitate that in exchange for some of dem dolla dolla billz, yo.


----------



## We are all ONE

pastelcircus said:


> /
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have at it, waao



Looks like you are reaching to give a reverse grip handy


----------



## pastelcircus

Lysis said:


> I can facilitate that in exchange for some of dem dolla dolla billz, yo.


2latte lol


----------



## We are all ONE

bagochina said:


> Awww the little duck face is so cute.


----------



## China Rider

i can fap to that
and i will


----------



## pastelcircus

jumala voisi raiskata sinun pillua, seyer


----------



## laugh

The dude on the left straight out of Vietnam, lol


----------



## Seyer

Well then.


----------



## laugh

Seyer said:


> Well then.



the other left tweaky b


----------



## matt2012

Do you just sport the jock all the time? where's the cup?


----------



## Pharcyde

matt2012 said:


> Do you just sport the jock all the time? where's the cup?



lol


----------



## lostNfound

looks like an A cup


----------



## iheartthisthread

yes she is pretty, but i'd like to see more words from her.


----------



## laugh

Agree


----------



## modelskinny

iheartthisthread said:


> yes she is pretty, but i'd like to see more words from her.





laugh said:


> Agree



it'll happen.


----------



## We are all ONE

you could have said , 'it will happen' and be one step closer


----------



## shimazu

great advice from a great mod candidate


----------



## modelskinny

shimazu said:


> great advice from a great mod candidate



suck up.


----------



## shimazu

modelskinny said:


> suck up.



never shit a shitter


----------



## Erich Generic

You were in the middle of Doing a barrel roll when you took that photo.


----------



## Pharcyde

lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

that is mark tbh


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Its a strange world we live in. One day you will recognize who you are,my friend.

safe travels.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Man... I don't know what the FUCK you just said, Little Kid, but you're special man, you reached out, and you touch a brother's heart.


----------



## Pharcyde

DrinksWithEvil said:


> that is mark tbh



i always said if mark was a woman id marry him


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

EbowTheLetter said:


> Man... I don't know what the FUCK you just said, Little Kid, but you're special man, you reached out, and you touch a brother's heart.


----------



## Pharcyde

lol threatened with scientology

a new low


----------



## laugh

modelskinny said:


> suck up.



Pretty sure he was talkning to me tbph imvho smh


----------



## Pharcyde

big black cock behind your eyes?


----------



## Pharcyde

fuck i thought you posted old weiner for a second


----------



## iheartthisthread

I know what you were thinking you dirty old man... Lol


----------



## Pharcyde

im only 22 how is that old?


----------



## iheartthisthread

that explains why you're only on check 202 then...


----------



## Pharcyde

i got this serious substance abuse issues so to have money in a bank is odd to me

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaand

that just means i wrote 99 bad ones lol


----------



## pastelcircus

thanks %)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Past every pic of you is over exposed?


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Past every pic of you is over exposed?



she's probably tired of hearing this, but its true


----------



## aussie101

SarcasticOne said:


> You always wear sunglasses in the library stalker faggot?


i put them on just for you


----------



## modelskinny

laugh said:


> Pretty sure he was talkning to me tbph imvho smh



Pretty sure your freshly polished modstick has made your ego ooze out your butthole tbph imvho smh


----------



## Seyer

modelskinny said:


> Pretty sure your freshly polished modstick has made your ego ooze out your butthole tbph imvho smh


+1.


----------



## soundsystem00

Seyer said:


> +1.



+0 ..


----------



## Seyer

+666

\m/


----------



## laugh

modelskinny said:


> Pretty sure your freshly polished modstick has made your ego ooze out your butthole tbph imvho smh



i totes agree. now bend over beautiful. times are a changing.


----------



## modern buddha

pastelcircus said:


> jumala voisi raiskata sinun pillua, seyer



I fuckin' loved. I love my white-African dreadlock man.


----------



## Pharcyde

take pictures of your rig


----------



## Seyer

This ^


----------



## modern buddha

Pharcyde said:


> take pictures of your rig



Lol, I don't even want to be IN this piece of shit, let alone take pics. I've officially broken up with this rig until the owner gets it fixed.


----------



## Pharcyde

come oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooon


----------



## modern buddha

Dude, it's a dark blue, 2008 Freightliner Century... I'm not driving anything amazing.

I wish I could drive a Peterbilt or something. I should take pictures of all the awesome rigs I get to see, though.


----------



## xstayfadedx

modern buddha said:


> Dude, it's a dark blue, 2008 Freightliner Century... I'm not driving anything amazing.
> 
> I wish I could drive a Peterbilt or something. I should take pictures of all the awesome rigs I get to see, though.



I had to spend a week on a truck... and help move in people at west point and maine... long story... worst week ever.


----------



## iheartthisthread

ride in the cab next time you come to MAINE...


----------



## Thanatos

Can I take pics of my rig(s)?


----------



## Pharcyde

entheo said:


> Can I take pics of my rig(s)?



what gauge is em?


----------



## xstayfadedx

Staph itz


----------



## Pharcyde

staph lllllllllllul


----------



## Bill

1ml short tip or gtfo


----------



## Pharcyde

nah man maybe a tracklist on the backside


----------



## shimazu

yeah I dont know shit about the kind of music he probably jams out to so youre probably right


----------



## xstayfadedx

Pharcyde said:


> nah man maybe a tracklist on the backside



Agreed


----------



## Pharcyde

neither of us are right


----------



## Pharcyde

splash blood


----------



## Seyer

Blood art


----------



## Pharcyde

BLOOD EVERYWHERE

i


----------



## Seyer

Blood of AIDS.


----------



## Pharcyde

*FUCKiNG AIDS RAIN*


----------



## Seyer

Aids County, Michigan


----------



## Pharcyde

that would be chippewa county


----------



## Lysis

I think I would feel disgusting without shaving it...  and besides, I like telling waao that I shaved it just for him.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lysis said:


> I think I would feel disgusting without shaving it...



yea I'm in Lysis' boat right thurr


----------



## iheartthisthread

nothing in-hair-ently wrong with a bush... Just my opinion.


----------



## down508

I like clean shaven pussy, but I don't feel like dealing with the itchy razor burn after. plus it just feels weird. If I'm gonna go down on a girl I prefer her to be shaved (a landing strip aint bad) but I'm usually too lazy to shave my face let alone my body hair.


----------



## Lysis

down508 said:


> I like clean shaven pussy, but I don't feel like dealing with the itchy razor burn after. plus it just feels weird. If I'm gonna go down on a girl I prefer her to be shaved (a landing strip aint bad) but I'm usually too lazy to shave my face let alone my body hair.



First world problems.

I still have little waao scratches from us kissing so much. It goes both ways for us girls too ya know.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Maybe Seyer's favorite band is AC/DC.


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> Model kinda looks boyish there.  If ya know what I'm sayin'



so you're saying in that photo you're more attracted to her than you usually are?


----------



## bagochina

You caught me!


----------



## soundsystem00

Melookinhot.png


----------



## modelskinny

thenightwatch said:


> so you're saying in that photo you're more attracted to her than you usually are?



Yesssssss.


----------



## bagochina

Holy cow!  Model speaks.


----------



## laugh

she hurt my feelings tbh. said i had a shiny schtick


----------



## laugh

choppa should post moah imo


----------



## Blue_Phlame

*dig dig dig dig it dig it dig it*



pastelcircus said:


> I imagine your voice to sound like steve-o's.



Sounds more like... i don't know what.

https://soundcloud.com/woah_g/choppa

^ I'll be removing that link in a min, so yeh. grab it while you can.


----------



## modelskinny

bagochina said:


> Holy cow!  Model speaks.



Took the cock outta my mouth long enough to get a few words out.


----------



## pastelcircus

Blue_Phlame said:


> Sounds more like... i don't know what.
> 
> https://soundcloud.com/woah_g/choppa
> 
> ^ I'll be removing that link in a min, so yeh. grab it while you can.


boomhauer (koth) x bill cosby

got it.


----------



## laugh

modelskinny said:


> Took the cock outta my mouth long enough to get a few words out.



pics or it didnt happen


----------



## modelskinny

laugh said:


> pics or it didnt happen



there are hundreds on the interwebz.


----------



## laugh

i know zoe


----------



## modelskinny

laugh said:


> i know zoe


----------



## Seyer

Omg LOL ^


----------



## laugh

does not compute. please spell this out for me. i watched lord of the rings but never harry potter. are you insulting me?


----------



## bagochina

Pretty sure she was calling you gay.


----------



## laugh

i never..


----------



## MikeOekiM

totally gay 
im real good at telling who's gay from their post style


----------



## laugh

lol ya cunt


----------



## modelskinny

Seyer said:


> Omg LOL ^



I knew you'd enjoy this.


----------



## shimazu

Arci said:


> fucking lol dude idk why but this picture is hilarious.
> 
> I'm jealous of that volcano btw



I look like a pot terrorist tbh


----------



## laugh

you are! i know you are in the taliban, i see that beard muhummad..


----------



## We are all ONE

looks more like you mugged king kong in the middles of intercourse


----------



## shimazu

gimme your pot or im blowing up the fridge


----------



## Seyer

modelskinny said:


> i knew you'd enjoy this.


 
i


----------



## Jabberwocky

modelskinny said:


> there are hundreds on the interwebz.



One's with cock in your mouth? You must be rich?


----------



## Pharcyde

ChickenScratch said:


> you disgust me.



lol


----------



## Lysis

Dye your hair pink then people will respect you.


----------



## Pharcyde

i love it


----------



## Lysis

lol that one was good


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Hahaha! Jesus fucking Christ, that was horrifying!


----------



## poopie

Paula, some of your finest work to date. And that's including me riding the_wood's choke-able boner and your vase-breaking boner. Plus, you give good cab.


----------



## Pharcyde

horrifyingly erotic


----------



## We are all ONE

*Thank you , thank you...thank you very much*


----------



## Pagey

Definitely your best one yet waao.


----------



## ArCi

good lord on that last photo.



nah I still don't think it comes close to LOGan lifting dicks photoshop


----------



## poopie

can't believe he shooped my camel toe onto the King for the last one.

Now he's truly outdone himself


----------



## pharmakos

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## lonewolf13

We are all ONE said:


> Okay!



someone gif. that into a self facial plz.


----------



## bagochina

Pass


----------



## lonewolf13

you're no good at shoops anyways.


----------



## Seyer

We are all ONE said:


> Okay!


Of all the nudes, you go with TNW?

I am disappoint.


----------



## pharmakos

Seyer said:


> Of all the nudes, you go with TNW?
> 
> I am disappoint.



lol seyer is butthurt over waao using someone else's dick pic for a photo shop

lolol


----------



## Seyer

I find it rather amusing. I giggled.


----------



## choppa

We are all ONE said:


> Okay!



Shit just got real. . .. .


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Justin Bieber Tribute Band: The Early Years


----------



## Seyer

Thats unfortunate.


----------



## Pharcyde

arizona state 

GO SUNDEVILS


----------



## ArCi

Wait I thought you were from Montana?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

yall are all fucking retarded cum guzzlers university of Arkansas and grafitti state in the middle the maroon shading is being done when i come back from billings on monday.


----------



## Seyer

The fact that you used the whole word "graffiti" made me giggle and facedesk.


----------



## soundsystem00

Graffiti


----------



## ArCi

So what I've gathered so far is you have a tattoo of the Volkswagon logo and a tattoo of some colleges logo that you don't attend.

Congratulations, you just earned yourself a one-way ticket to being a douchebag


----------



## adam west

alabama also begin with a


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lol i went to university of arkansas and lived there 15 years i expect more out of you arci


----------



## ArCi

What's next the Nike symbol?


----------



## adam west

i had that shaved into the back of my head in school (11 or 12 ish) arci lol. then some other people copied. i think people even went through a stage of colouring it in with marker pen


----------



## nowdubnvr6

g-unit on my bottom lip nigga duh

you jackasses act like tatoos are bad or some shit


----------



## Pharcyde

ROLL TIDE

right dub


----------



## adam west




----------



## nowdubnvr6

lol man what can you say they grow thire black people different down there i swear


----------



## nowdubnvr6

its like a hybrid breed of niq fast huge ugly and love fat white women which is fine with me


----------



## xstayfadedx

nowdubnvr6 said:


> g-unit on my bottom lip nigga duh
> 
> you jackasses act like tatoos are bad or some shit



Mang n I knowsss yuuu gots insert here near the aunusss


----------



## nowdubnvr6

xstayfadedx said:


> Mang n I knowsss yuuu gots insert here near the aunusss



see this is the problem you actually are chocolate and im not so i didnt really understand much of what you just said


----------



## xstayfadedx

nowdubnvr6 said:


> see this is the problem you actually are chocolate and im not so i didnt really understand much of what you just said



Dat ish is funny mofuckaa cuz yu kno you dun did talk lyke dis befo word on ya motha


----------



## nowdubnvr6

xstayfadedx said:


> Dat ish is funny mofuckaa cuz yu kno you dun did talk lyke dis befo word on ya motha



this is the problem with our inner city youth today....retardation


----------



## xstayfadedx

Says the one from Arkansas...


----------



## One Thousand Words

nowdubnvr6 said:


> you jackasses act like tatoos are bad or some shit



Just shitty tattoos. Do you also have the numbers 1-10 tattooed on your fingers?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

arkansas is pretty country last i checked but ive lived in huge cities too


----------



## nowdubnvr6

One Thousand Words said:


> Just shitty tattoos. Do you also have the numbers 1-10 tattooed on your fingers?



no they just arent finished yet


----------



## adam west




----------



## Seyer

Si guey.


----------



## xstayfadedx

nowdubnvr6 said:


> arkansas is pretty country last i checked but ive lived in huge cities too



Learn2english


----------



## nowdubnvr6

pretty sure its all correct there genius


----------



## laugh

Arci said:


> What's next the Nike symbol?



Lol


----------



## xstayfadedx

nowdubnvr6 said:


> pretty sure its all correct there genius



Are you serious?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Are you? punctuation nazi


----------



## laugh

Get your mums name on your neck


----------



## nowdubnvr6

whats your mums name?


----------



## laugh

He was Billie Bob and was a trucker...died of aids


----------



## xstayfadedx

nowdubnvr6 said:


> Are you? punctuation nazi



It wasn't just that.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

laugh said:


> He was Billie Bob and was a trucker...died of aids



im sure he was a man of great stature within the community RIP


----------



## laugh

you are too kind! ima get a tatto of your arm with your tattoo on my arm tomorrow!


----------



## Seyer

Lol!


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Isn't that just the best gif?



nowdubnvr6 said:


> arkansas is pretty country last i checked but ive lived in huge cities too



Yeah Arkansas is gorgeous, but its still Arkansas.


----------



## lonewolf13

is it arKansas or ARkansaw


----------



## Pharcyde

ARkansaw to me

i liked it when i passed through there

id go back

infact i got a warning in arkansas by the highway patrol about not signalling when i was switching lanes
but on th eother side of the road was an accident and all i saw was headlights going through the median 
looking like  acar outta control and shit


----------



## pastelcircus

lonewolf13 said:


> hey bago nice hairdo faggit.


...


----------



## iheartthisthread

i went and got an arkansas chick. Chicken feathers everwhere, and back woods hillbillies. I had fun while I was there though. It was ok but on the ride back to maine, the prettiest area was PA. I was surprised.


----------



## bagochina

I'm thinking of taking a trip down there when it warms up a little bit to dig for quartz crystals.


----------



## iheartthisthread

I have some pics of these cool mines just after we left.  Have no idea what they dug out out there. I'll see if i can find them.


----------



## Pharcyde

iheartthisthread said:


> I have some pics of these cool mines just after we left.  Have no idea what they dug out out there. I'll see if i can find them.



you mean coal bro?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

iheartthisthread said:


> I have some pics of these cool mines just after we left.  Have no idea what they dug out out there. I'll see if i can find them.



Mystic Caverns?


----------



## iheartthisthread

i don't really know. There was this white sand everywhere. I really was just looking for food and gas and happened acrossed them.


----------



## China Rider

cool mines pics or gtfo faggot


----------



## iheartthisthread

i will when i get to a computer man. I gotta find em first


----------



## bagochina

Yeah I've done it before near the Mt. Ida area.


----------



## China Rider

iheartthisthread said:


> i will when i get to a computer man


where you at now?


----------



## iheartthisthread

where in the state is that bago? 

Phone posting chinarider.


----------



## bagochina

Middle west part in some national forest.


----------



## Pharcyde

iheartthisthread said:


> i will when i get to a computer man. I gotta find em first



what about posting some pics bro


----------



## iheartthisthread

maybe tomorrow.


----------



## Pharcyde

what about some snaps of the cavern?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

His gf won't let him post pics of her vag online.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> His gf won't let him post pics of her vag online.



Thankfully your boyfriend does.


----------



## Pharcyde

EbowTheLetter said:


> Thankfully your boyfriend does.



zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang


----------



## LOGan1314

That wasn't nice amanda. You don't even know me, why the early rejection.

Come at me bro


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Pharcyde said:


> zaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaang



The extra a is for Auschwitz.



amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You're welcome.



For....?



LOGan1314 said:


> Come at me bro



5 FIGHT ME


----------



## Pharcyde

does she work at arizona republic too logan morrill?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

you mean Zona #tnw


----------



## LOGan1314

uuhhh......fuck.....


----------



## Erich Generic

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> _I'm not very smart but I can pick up heavy heavy things. _


Hmm, your'e not supposed to be knowing this, Aep.


----------



## LOGan1314

That's actually a made-up page. I live in....um....oregon. Eugene Oregon.


----------



## Erich Generic

You're just some clueless troll without any aim.


----------



## Lysis

LOGan1314 said:


> lol....naw it was the fine bitch's next to me yo



We need pics of fine bitch.


----------



## Owl Eyed

god damn it so many posts without pictures.

i wanna look at sum fine ass junkie faggots.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

The time is now.


----------



## Pharcyde

soon


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Now.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Seriously. 2 pages of nothing-ness.


----------



## lonewolf13

be the change.

alasdairm.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## shimazu

it's actually annoying to use I just keep it for the novelty factor


*NSFW*: 



_plain room_

*NSFW*: 



*interesting things*


----------



## lonewolf13

like the anoop.gif.


----------



## shimazu

*NSFW*: 



yeah and unnecessary nsfw tags
*NSFW*: 



better safe then sorry
*NSFW*: 



sorry


----------



## iheartthisthread

Pharcyde said:


> what about some snaps of the cavern?





amanda_eats_pandas said:


> His gf won't let him post pics of her vag online.


I lol'd


----------



## lonewolf13

awwyoufucker.jpg


----------



## soundsystem00

Or all the closet freaks to pop out of the shadows*


----------



## shimazu

does anyone actually buy those clothes?

or am I missing the point of _*fashion week*_


----------



## pharmakos

shimazu said:


> does anyone actually buy those clothes?
> 
> or am I missing the point of _*fashion week*_



when the dresses get sold for $10,000 a pop you only need to sell a few


----------



## shimazu

I mean I buy a lot of Nikes so I cant talk shit on overpriced items but god damn that seems like a waste


----------



## soundsystem00

Why is model single?.. 

Something not adding up


----------



## pharmakos

soundsystem00 said:


> Why is model single?..
> 
> Something not adding up



same reason i'm single

because no one is good enough for her


----------



## modelskinny

thenightwatch said:


> same reason i'm single
> 
> because no one is good enough for her



that's definitely not true.
i've just come to the conclusion that I really must be a fucking lame ass person.


----------



## We are all ONE

modelskinny said:


> that's definitely not true.
> i've just come to the conclusion that I really must be a fucking lame ass person.



try acid ray


----------



## bagochina

That's just the meth talking model, don't believe it.


----------



## laugh

dont believe the hype.

tbh im pretty lame too, maybe we could be lame lovers together?


----------



## shimazu

laugh acting like he just dropped a huge secret on everybody...


----------



## lonewolf13

and you didn't let me know


----------



## Erich Generic

windows phone?


----------



## pastelcircus

Erich Generic said:


> windows phone?



yes.


----------



## pastelcircus

Maybe the hoodie makes my body look big?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I just assumed you were on swol patrol.


----------



## pastelcircus

I need to be but no

not atm


----------



## laugh

shimazu said:


> laugh acting like he just dropped a huge secret on everybody...



lol


----------



## Erich Generic

EbowTheLetter said:


> Your head looks unusually small in this photo.



Your phone is bigger than your face IMO.
It's nearly the size of your upper torso TBPH.


----------



## MikeOekiM

omg space mountain


----------



## pastelcircus

Erich Generic said:


> Your phone is bigger than your face IMO.
> It's nearly the size of your upper torso TBPH.


as long as it's not bigger than my ass then I can manage it,


kaywholed ftw


----------



## bagochina

1 year forced sobriety*

There is a big difference


----------



## bagochina

Whoops found that post I thought someone deleted!  Lol


----------



## pastelcircus

Take that, _dad_


----------



## Lysis

lol my dad is so old school but only for his kids. He knows he can't say much since he hit 40, got divorced, partied hard, brought home strippers and paid for my sister and me to get dropped from a 20 story crane on a bungee cord. He knows I'm just following in his footsteps.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis said:


> Yep, they are dark.
> 
> I just made it my FB profile pic, so my dad is gonna call me again and ask me why I'm dying my hair pink. lol  "So, Jennifer, you decided to dye your hair pink...again." It's his way of shaking his head and telling me he does not approve. haha








*NSFW*:


----------



## Lysis

wtf erich. That would have been funnier if you dyed the hair pink.


----------



## Erich Generic

_I'll dye your eyebrows pink._


----------



## Lysis

You'd shave "Amanda" into my face.


----------



## Erich Generic

_I'll shave "AEP was here" into your face, alright._


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> awwwww kyt, I love those pics but the one with kaywholed is the best. Sooo cute.




Lysis knows stuffs.


----------



## Lysis

kaywholed, when are we getting you laid? I'm gonna buy you a stripper for your bday present.


----------



## Seyer

Shit Im broke as fuck and even Ill pitch in for that ^


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> kaywholed, when are we getting you laid? I'm gonna buy you a stripper for your bday present.


prolly august.  training for an ultra marathon, so by then I will be in good shape and hopefully drug free to be sociable.

no strippers.  gf or fwb only.


----------



## Erich Generic

hahaha


----------



## Lysis

Don't let that pink hair fool you. I can bench 15 and I will kick a mean ass.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lysis said:


> Don't let that pink hair fool you. I can bench 15 and I will lick a clean ass.



oh.


----------



## soundsystem00

Me and pastel are going to he posting couples shots on here some day


----------



## Seyer

Not if I have anything to say about it.


----------



## gloeek

some pictures from the convention I went to today...


----------



## bagochina

No comment


----------



## laugh

comment


----------



## pastelcircus

soundsystem00 said:


> Me and pastel are going to he posting couples shots on here some day


.


----------



## gloeek

bagochina said:


> No comment



????


----------



## Erich Generic

I'm apologize, pastel. I provoked ss in the 1 year sober thread you had made for him.



gloeek said:


> ????



Superman is in need of degree.


----------



## pastelcircus

Erich Generic said:


> I'm apologize, pastel. I provoked ss in the 1 year sober thread you had made for him.


shame, shame


----------



## Erich Generic

is that what aep's going to look like when she gets older, poopie?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I can only hope to look like Poopie.


----------



## Erich Generic

have you followed up on those VEAL recipes?


----------



## shimazu

poopie you should wear like some form of leggings and make your own Zubaz pants


----------



## Erich Generic

the belt needs some sort of sword IMO


----------



## bagochina

modelskinny said:


> I'm also loving your new hair. Looks great.



Lol good one!


----------



## Lysis

modelskinny said:


> american apparel, belted.
> 
> I'm also loving your new hair. Looks great.



Noted. I  American Apparel although I don't have much of their stuff. I've been getting into Banana Republic.


----------



## Erich Generic

THATS A SINK, PASTEL. not where you go peepee


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

that looks like the sink, not the toilet.


----------



## Erich Generic

taht pastel is getting out of control, I tell you.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I think the word stupid is better fitting.


----------



## pastelcircus

I'm short and my perceptions of height are skewed and I don't wanna talk about it, okay?


----------



## Erich Generic

maybe cause she's always on the floor in the bathroom whenever she's taking photos.

first it starts with tattoo's of birds then it's auditioning for *suicide girls*, I've seen it happen a hundred times.

dying your hair pink like lysis, you know where she's going to end up!

fb status:

"HEY DAD!!! I FINALLY MADE IT. 'm on the latest issue of suicide girllsssssss. I ONLY HAD TO SCREW THE EDITOR AND THIS TIME WAAO WASN"T THERE! I"

Jen's mum: W0T HAVE YOU DONE, JENNIFER??! WOT HAVE YOU DONE?


Backflash to 15 years ago, JEN's mum and dad getting a divorce.


----------



## bagochina

That outfit kinda looks like something an older actresses from the 1970's would wear.  What really seals it for me is all the gold accents.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

So you're short, which makes a toilet bowl taller?
Just as I suspected. Stupidity at it's finest.

What do you mean by seals it for you?


----------



## bagochina

Completes (seals) the 1970s look


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

oh oh. I see what you mean.


----------



## bagochina

If only those subway tiles were avocado colored.


----------



## Erich Generic

pls. model is clearly 6'3"


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Then what's the thing attached to the wall above the "mystery item"?
That's not a mirror?

Totally looks like the corner to a mirror to me.


----------



## Erich Generic

it could be a super shiny wall. I've seen those before.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Erich Generic said:


> pls. model is clearly 6'3"



Still doesn't explain the mirror.
Solve the mystery.



iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Then what's the thing attached to the wall above the "mystery item"?
> That's not a mirror?
> 
> Totally looks like the corner to a mirror to me.



Oh well I don't even care tbh lol


----------



## Pharcyde

Erich Generic said:


> maybe cause she's always on the floor in the bathroom whenever she's taking photos.
> 
> first it starts with tattoo's of birds then it's auditioning for *suicide girls*, I've seen it happen a hundred times.
> 
> dying your hair pink like lysis, you know where she's going to end up!
> 
> fb status:
> 
> "HEY DAD!!! I FINALLY MADE IT. 'm on the latest issue of suicide girllsssssss. I ONLY HAD TO SCREW THE EDITOR AND THIS TIME WAAO WASN"T THERE! I"
> 
> Jen's mum: W0T HAVE YOU DONE, JENNIFER??! WOT HAVE YOU DONE?
> 
> 
> Backflash to 15 years ago, JEN's mum and dad getting a divorce.



fuckin lol


----------



## Erich Generic

xstayfadedx said:


> Still doesn't explain the mirror.
> Solve the mystery.
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well I don't even care tbh lol



Srsly Stayfaded? Ok:
noun
1.a reflecting surface, originally of polished metal but now usually of glass with a silvery, metallic, or amalgam backing.
2.such a surface set into a frame, attached to a handle, etc., for use in viewing oneself or as an ornament.
3.any reflecting surface, as the surface of calm water under certain lighting conditions.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah I'm pretty sure that's not a sink.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Erich Generic said:


> Srsly Stayfaded? Ok:
> noun
> 1.a reflecting surface, originally of polished metal but now usually of glass with a silvery, metallic, or amalgam backing.
> 2.such a surface set into a frame, attached to a handle, etc., for use in viewing oneself or as an ornament.
> 3.any reflecting surface, as the surface of calm water under certain lighting conditions.



Lol so literal.
I like it.  _I like it a lot_.


----------



## Erich Generic

Arci said:


> Yeah I'm pretty sure that's not a sink.



It's a fucking mirror for Christ sakes.


----------



## bagochina

I think it's a drug ledge, ya know what I mean


----------



## iheartthisthread

i like how the thread with the most posts in it in the last few minutes are discussing toilets and sinks.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Think people.... _think_.


----------



## iheartthisthread

she totally could pee in it standing up. Makes it a toilet in my book... 

Model must be laughing her ass off at how retarded we are tbh.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i bet its not a sink or toilet.


----------



## ArCi

^^^


----------



## iheartthisthread

bidet?


----------



## Erich Generic

It's a ceramic condom/tampon dispenser for midgettes.
They're everywhere in L.A. You've probably never heard of them.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Going to go do my math homework and let you guys figure this out.


----------



## pastelcircus

trees_please said:


> If that is a sink, model was in the bathroom of a nursery school. that shit is less than 2 ft off the ground,


my nigga


----------



## Erich Generic

I shit standing up. I've never seen a toilet that low before:

Where I come from sitting down when you shit is considered to be feminine. It is considered to be  gesture that insults my ancestors.


----------



## shimazu

its a toilet you fudgepackers why would you put a sink not in front of the mirror but put a shitter there instead?

ermergerd its a trash can we are all retarded


----------



## Erich Generic

Wouldn't it be weird to go on model's phone only to find a collection of pics of all the times she puked in the toilet


Would you fap to it?


----------



## ArCi

lolwat


----------



## bagochina

Lol


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

yeah- I change my answer. That's probably a toilet-seat cover dispensary above it, as well.


----------



## Erich Generic

If I wasn't celibate 8⃣↖9⃣2⃣◀◀◀ I would


----------



## Erich Generic

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> yeah- I change my answer. That's probably a toilet-seat cover dispensary above it, as well.


Now we're getting somewhere.
That thing is definitely too high to be a toilet.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

No. I thought it was a sink this whole time.
I change my answer to toilet now. 
The reason it looks so high is because the mirror is throwing the proportions off.


----------



## Erich Generic

it's one of these 






there's a parrot that lives in the restroom


----------



## pastelcircus

Erich Generic said:


> Wouldn't it be weird to go on model's phone only to find a collection of pics of all the times she puked in the toilet
> 
> 
> Would you fap to it?


wow Erich, you have really outdone yourself this time


----------



## shimazu

erich needs to get swirlied in a major way

and then were gonna chain him to the stall and have a bunch of old people shit in the stall next to him all day and just leave the door locked all night then come back in the morning with Munchkins from Dunkin Donuts and act like we didnt jjst make his life a living breatjing piece of shit fkr the past two days


----------



## bagochina

Wet willlllly!


----------



## Erich Generic

pastelcircus said:


> wow Erich, you have really outdone yourself this time


----------



## xstayfadedx

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> No. I thought it was a sink this whole time.
> I change my answer to toilet now.
> The reason it looks so high is because the mirror is throwing the proportions off.



Hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahaha


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

xstayfadedx said:


> Hahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahhahaha


I have no problem admitting that I am wrong.



thenightwatch said:


> if thats the sink then why isn't it right under the mirror?


And if you keep reading- I changed my answer.
But regardless- a sink doesn't have to be under a mirror. There isn't a sink under the mirror in the reflection, is there?


----------



## Erich Generic

It was all pastel's fault. She derailed the thread hard when the pic was still fresh.

She made us choose the wrong answers on purpose. I feel so ashamed.

*NSFW*:


----------



## bagochina

She's taking the picture into the mirror, it's the toliet.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Oh SHHHHHHHHHHHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT

BAM. I should have stuck to my original answer.

Hi Model.


----------



## pastelcircus

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuy


----------



## bagochina

I was only kidding when I said it was the toliet.


----------



## Erich Generic

I fuckin win. Me and ilywak were the only correct ones.


----------



## pharmakos

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> But regardless- a sink doesn't have to be under a mirror. There isn't a sink under the mirror in the reflection, is there?



true, but i feel like if the sink isn't right under the mirror then they are likely on completely different walls



modelskinny said:


> And yes, it's a sink. It's positioned in the corner of the bathroom, just barely in view.



dammit

you can't like ILYWAK be right

now she's gonna be gloating for the next week


----------



## Erich Generic

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Oh SHHHHHHHHHHHITTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT
> 
> BAM. I should have stuck to my original answer.
> 
> Hi Model.



You were under a ton of pressure and gave in at the last moment, but I know you truly thought it was a sink, ilywak.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

thenightwatch said:


> true, but i feel like if the sink isn't right under the mirror then they are likely on completely different walls
> 
> 
> 
> dammit
> 
> you can't like ILYWAK be right
> 
> now she's gonna be gloating for the next week



What the fuck does this mean?

yeah you're right. I have nothing better to do than gloat for the next week that I was right about a toilet.
Good job deleting that. Because it made you sound like a complete fucking fool.


----------



## Erich Generic

All glory to the sink, our lord and savior.
O' glorious sink you cleanseth thee. O glorious sink you are truly merciful. amen


----------



## pharmakos

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> What the fuck does this mean?
> 
> yeah you're right. I have nothing better to do than gloat for the next week that I was right about a toilet.
> Good job deleting that. Because it made you sound like a complete fucking fool.



deleting what?

and i was just joking you angry junkie slut


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Erich Generic said:


> You were under a ton of pressure and gave in at the last moment, but I know you truly thought it was a sink, ilywak.



I did. And I had no problem admitting when I was wrong, even though I was right. 
Hmph.


----------



## bagochina

Oh shit


----------



## Erich Generic

pastelcircus said:


> looks like that toilet has the lid up





Erich Generic said:


> THATS A SINK, PASTEL. not where you go peepee



Ahem.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

thenightwatch said:


> deleting what?
> 
> and i was just joking you angry junkie slut



Deleting what you originally wrote.
So now, instead of admitting that you were wrong, you're just going to insult me now.
Mature.


----------



## pharmakos

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Deleting what you originally wrote.
> So now, instead of admitting that you were wrong, you're just going to insult me now.
> Mature.



i didn't delete anything dipshit

everything you quoted is still there

you feeling okay?

if you don't want to be insulted the GTFO of the lounge


----------



## xstayfadedx

Wow ilywak was right about one measly thing... first time in her life *claps silently*


----------



## pharmakos

xstayfadedx said:


> Wow ilywak was right about one measly thing... first time in her life *claps silently*



zomg insults how mature


----------



## Erich Generic

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I did. And I had no problem admitting when I was wrong, even though I was right.
> Hmph.



Way to fool the enemy.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Who cares if I'm right about something.
You guys are the one making a big deal about it.

It's funny how everyone else is wrong, but they'll gang up on me because they are stupid.
Fuck you all.

minus Erich.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lol, tnw


----------



## xstayfadedx

Model go back to that bathroom and take a pic of the sink... need evidence.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Oh god.
Who cares.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lmfao


----------



## pharmakos

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Who cares if I'm right about something.
> You guys are the one making a big deal about it.
> 
> It's funny how everyone else is wrong, but they'll gang up on me because they are stupid.
> Fuck you all.
> 
> minus Erich.



lol wow

i have no problem with you, i was just poking fun because usually you take it in stride

it's obvious at this point that i was wrong, if i typed it out in big 20 point text would it make you feel better?


*NSFW*: 



not going to, sorry




you feeling okay tonight?


----------



## MikeOekiM

what if model just thought it was a sink when really it was actually a toilet she was washing her hands in?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Not really.
And not really.


----------



## pharmakos

and i didn't delete anything, go back and look mofo 

and no i didn't edit it back in


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

My error.
I don't care anyway.
This conversation is stupid.


----------



## xstayfadedx

MikeOekiM said:


> what if model just thought it was a sink when really it was actually a toilet she was washing her hands in?



Exactly


----------



## Erich Generic

MikeOekiM said:


> what if model just thought it was a sink when really it was actually a toilet she was washing her hands in?


Lol.


----------



## ArCi

MikeOekiM said:


> what if model just thought it was a sink when really it was actually a toilet she was washing her hands in?


----------



## pastelcircus

Arci said:


>


I love this one.


----------



## Erich Generic

Well played, Arci.


----------



## pastelcircus

I just set it as my new lock screen 8)


----------



## Erich Generic

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> My error.
> I don't care anyway.
> This conversation is stupid.



Should've pulled a pastelcircus and completely ignore the fact that you were utterly wrong.


----------



## Erich Generic

pastelcircus said:


> I just set it as my new lock screen 8)



The overly contemplative analysis of Model washing her hands in the toilet is completely embed into that photo


----------



## bagochina

I thought 'pulling a pastel' was a reference to lipstick lesbian dildo sex?


----------



## pastelcircus

Oh, yeah..

I was wrong about the sink,
you guys

happy, Erich?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Actually in that statement, I was referring to the fact that I made an error saying that TNW deleted a comment when really he didn't.
But again, I have no problem admitting to faults.
Unlike everyone else here. 
Instead of admitting they are wrong, they just bash me for being right.
What the fuck ever.

but you're right. PastelJerkface does that all the time. 
She's always wrong and she's completely unoriginal.


----------



## Erich Generic

bagochina said:


> I thought 'pulling a pastel' was a reference to lipstick lesbian dildo sex?



Lol


----------



## pastelcircus

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> but you're right. *PastelJerkface* does that all the time.
> She's always wrong and she's completely unoriginal.


speaking of originality...


----------



## Erich Generic

pastelcircus said:


> Oh, yeah..
> 
> I was wrong about the sink,
> you guys
> 
> happy, Erich?


No, you were wrong about it being a toilet.

Big difference. 

And don't "you guys" me, pastelcircus.


----------



## pastelcircus

Wow, dude


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Oh what? Someone else calls you PastelJerkface?
If so, that's not being unoriginal, that's probably just stating the obvious.


----------



## bagochina

Real mature knife!


----------



## Erich Generic

Lolol


----------



## soundsystem00

Here we go. Showdown in the picture thread. 

#jellowrestling


----------



## pastelcircus

/thread


----------



## Owl Eyed

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Actually in that statement, I was referring to the fact that I made an error saying that TNW deleted a comment when really he didn't.
> But again, I have no problem admitting to faults.
> Unlike everyone else here.
> Instead of admitting they are wrong, they just bash me for being right.
> What the fuck ever.
> 
> but you're right. PastelJerkface does that all the time.
> She's always wrong and she's completely unoriginal.



tnw jr.


----------



## pharmakos

Owl Eyed said:


> tnw jr.



she's way more serious than me

i'd at least make fun of myself a few times when making a post like that


----------



## soundsystem00

You mad, sis?


----------



## pastelcircus

thenightwatch said:


> she's way more serious than me
> 
> i'd at least make fun of myself a few times when making a post like that


this.


----------



## Erich Generic

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Fuck you all.
> 
> minus Erich.




I only knew that it was a sink because I've been in that restroom before..


----------



## modelskinny

jesus, we still going on about the sink? hahaha.


----------



## ArCi

Bill said:


> Nice sweat pants, socks, and sandals bro



lol he definitely does opiates


----------



## pastelcircus

Seyer said:


> I thought that was a TV for a second.


me too, should we take bets this time?



Arci said:


> lol he definitely does opiates


8)


----------



## Bill

I would never go out and cop in that attire 
Always dark jeans, my lucky chucks, and a big black hoody so the jump out boys can't see that I'm a whitey in the hood


----------



## bagochina

I was thinking the same thing, totally screams ASIA!


----------



## ArCi

pastelcircus said:


> 8)



lol what?


----------



## pastelcircus

As in, nice observation, dude


----------



## xstayfadedx

All the niggas in my group home would wear sweatpants... with those jordan sandals and socks.


----------



## ArCi

^ lol see


----------



## pastelcircus

.....


----------



## ArCi

ily


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## pastelcircus

SarcasticOne said:


>


9/10 keep up the good work.



Arci said:


> ily


love you too, mang


----------



## bagochina

Im turning japanese, I think I'm turning japanese, I really think so.


----------



## xstayfadedx

SarcasticOne said:


>



lol how do I find dope here ah derp


----------



## Seyer

pastelcircus said:


> me too, should we take bets this time?



Oh absolutely.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

You look like a pedophile.


----------



## Erich Generic

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> You look like a pedophile.


----------



## ArCi

lol that tickled me Richard


----------



## Jabberwocky

We are all ONE said:


> *NSFW*:



Lol. Very nice.


----------



## pastelcircus

Arci said:


> tickle me, Richard


oh, wow...


----------



## ArCi

you better stop picking on me


----------



## pastelcircus

Arci said:


> you better stop picking on me




















nah.


----------



## pastelcircus

Lololololololol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Noone mentioned the sweatpants in the noodie thread.


----------



## aussie101

LOL you people fuckin crack me up. Oh shit I'm late for school again


----------



## shimazu

you have your microwave on a fucking bedside table like what are you doing with yourself?


----------



## xstayfadedx

Sarcastic is yout names James...?  If not thank god.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Is my name not, not James. Is a better question I think.




shimazu said:


> you have your microwave on a fucking bedside table like what are you doing with yourself?



Everyone is doing it nowadays.


----------



## kaywholed

poopie was raped by a black man


----------



## Erich Generic

... It's just a friendly photo, chillax. If it was the black guy taking the photos, then


----------



## soundsystem00

Once you go black you go poop


----------



## trees_please

id go full (or even part-retard) with any of your friends. except for the one in the last pic of course


----------



## pastelcircus

Lol


----------



## soundsystem00

trees_please said:


> id go full (or even part-retard) with any of your friends. except for the one in the last pic of course



You never go....

Full retard.........


----------



## laugh

too late.. 8(


----------



## laugh

i think you are pretty hot aussie, you faggot!


----------



## aussie101

laugh said:


> i think you are pretty hot aussie, you faggot!


Fuck off gimp! I'll make you a bitch on a leash and put back in your box


----------



## Diloadid

Rep the stripes, fuck the swoosh.


----------



## shimazu

how can you tell im wearing nike sweats?


----------



## laugh

Bet he's packing a Taliban beard under there


----------



## shimazu

nah im just a pothead really but afghanistan does have a lot of weed


----------



## Lysis

It's because of you the terrorists have won.


----------



## shimazu

I buy American


----------



## Lysis

Good man good man.


----------



## laugh

I'd prefer afghan Kush tbh


----------



## shimazu

There are seeds of AK grown in the US laugh

its a loophole


----------



## laugh

You yanks are as bad as china copying everything..


----------



## Bill

^ I don't even know what the fuck that means


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

I'd let Poopie lick my snick.


----------



## iheartthisthread

STOP... you're ruining my imagination.


----------



## Erich Generic

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I'd let Poopie lick my snick.


----------



## lostNfound

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I'd let Poopie lick my snick.



i might even throw down a pineapple to see that


----------



## kaywholed

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> I'd let Poopie lick my snick.



ewww gross. 

 whats a snick and can I watch?


----------



## bagochina

Cotton candy, sweet and low, let me see that tootsie roll
Come on, tootsie roll, just make that tootsie roll
Here we go, tootsie roll, just make that tootsie roll

69 boyz


----------



## gloeek

could it be more of a myspace pic? no.
this isn't a recent picture. i just found it on my computer and thought it was funny.


----------



## gloeek

thanks, pretty lady. i like your fase personally. pretty lysis pics plz!!


----------



## Erich Generic

It's not post random pic of yourself from your computer thread.

It's ver. Make a stupid face. Not "about to go out and shoot up and get high day"


----------



## Pharcyde

my most recent pic


*NSFW*:


----------



## Erich Generic

Looks like someone forgot to attach a memo to your tongue, reminding you of how stupid your face looks.


----------



## gloeek

that's what I was going for.


----------



## Erich Generic

gloeek said:


> that's what I was going for.





right.


----------



## pharmakos

finally someone else posts a stupid face

31 pages later


----------



## Pagey

Hey I totally posted a stupid face on the first or second page.


----------



## gloeek

Pharcyde said:


> i didnt know you had a pierced tounge



yeah i've had it for like 4 years haha


----------



## Erich Generic

That would explain why your words are so rusty.



Pagey said:


> Hey I totally posted a stupid face on the first or second page.



American posters get top priority in these here neck of the woods.
This here is lounge country.

We don't take kindly to these sort of folks 'round here, now do we Pharcyde?


----------



## ArCi




----------



## iheartthisthread

who is that arci?


----------



## Owl Eyed

a wild snookie. extremely rare and only several have been spotted in the wilderness of the _new jersey_


----------



## pharmakos

looks like snooki gained a lot of weight

holy shit


----------



## ArCi

Owl Eyed said:


> a wild snookie. extremely rare and only several have been spotted in the wilderness of the _new jersey_



lol


----------



## Erich Generic

Pagey said:


> Can't tell if sarcastic or not, but if not, thank you





haahah AHAHAHAh


*NSFW*: 



*AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH*


----------



## Pagey

Erich Generic said:


> haahah AHAHAHAh



Erich PLS.

And reeeally...?


----------



## ArCi




----------



## Pagey

Erich Generic said:


> You tell me I am wrong, *Pagey*.
> 
> _You tell me I am wrong._



Yep, kinduv a hottie on there. The crazy eyes really do it.



thenightwatch said:


> lol much better



Good :D


----------



## Erich Generic

Pagey said:


> Yep, kinduv a hottie on there. The crazy eyes really do it.
> 
> 
> 
> Good :D



IS that why you were making such an expression?

Were you referencing to the Gentleman seated behind of you?


----------



## Pagey

Well yeah, how could I not when I know how attractive it makes me. I mean, put yourself in my position.

Haha no I'd never noticed him until someone pointed him out here.


----------



## Erich Generic

AHAHAHAHAh


----------



## ArCi




----------



## ArCi




----------



## ArCi




----------



## MikeOekiM

reminds me of the time when i was real young when my dog took a shit and it must have ate different colored crayons or something and me and my brother and sister called it circus poop.


----------



## Owl Eyed

*OoO*


----------



## Pagey

Erich erich erich, pls.


----------



## ArCi

lol mike
I remember my dog eating some weird shit when I was younger too. and of course his shit looked all funky


lol itt: we learn mikeoekim has a sister

and she probably has a sweet little ass too


----------



## MikeOekiM

an older and younger tbh


----------



## Owl Eyed

gloeek said:


> I just came across some pictures that I forgot about until now because the next morning I woke up in the psych ward with no recollection of the night. WHAT. THE. FUCK.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> there are many more that are never being released on the internet. these are bad enough as it is. so here ya go nudie thread.



you should stop taking heroic doses of ambien.


----------



## ArCi

ahahahahaha


----------



## pastelcircus

Lol @circus poop.
circus poop is the greatest.

like one time, (or a lot of times actually) my sister's dog ate my underwear. I would walk the dog for my sister when she would go to work and when the dog took a shit, I would always turn away and give her some privacy.

long story short, I finished giving the dog her privacy one day and approached the targeted area with a plastic bag, only to find the rainbow of my accumulated underwear all wrapped into one. I'm sure that there were also the toes to some of my socks and the armpit of one of my sister's shirts in there as well, but the joke remains that Prudence is and always will be, a lesbian.


----------



## Owl Eyed

gloeek said:


> I haven't taken any ambien since december.



i want 2 believe


----------



## gloeek

holy ballz!


----------



## ArCi

Owl Eyed said:


>



lol more more more


----------



## Erich Generic

/thread


----------



## Bill

This thread is heresy and will not stand
We are jaded and cold hearted 

Fuck your whoar mothers


----------



## Owl Eyed

no.


----------



## Erich Generic

gloeek said:


> I want to go back to this hair. thoughts?




Stuff the hair down your boobs. Save them.


Later, on a fishing trip, pull them out and go fly fishing.


----------



## Pagey

aussie101 said:


> Cheeky look, i love it.



Cheers 

gloeek I think you should definitely go back to it, it looks hot.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Erich Generic said:


> Nah ah, gloeek. Red's mine. Don't you be messin' with my hair color, girl.



dye your hair red, erich.

you'll look like a bloated tampon.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## kaywholed

EbowTheLetter said:


>



not quite feminine enough but close

it is hard to do a girly chubby Latina stick figure tho


----------



## EbowTheLetter

That was back when erich was beautiful, kaywholed.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Subscribe to Captain Heroin's Youtube Channel for fresh shaving tips.


----------



## Owl Eyed

*Reported post in : TTYS v. Mardi Gras edition (The Lounge)*

Owl Eyed has reported a post by Captain.Heroin

Reason:





> no.


Post: TTYS v. Mardi Gras edition
Forum: The Lounge
Assigned Moderators: CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT [UserID39234], guineaPig [UserID61718], One Thousand Words [UserID120606], amanda_eats_pandas [UserID123208]

Posted by: Captain.Heroin
Original Content: 





> amanda_eats_pandas said:
> 
> 
> 
> Welcome to 2012.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish it was still 2012
Click to expand...


----------



## kaywholed

EbowTheLetter said:


> That was back when erich was beautiful, kaywholed.



you saw him the day he was born? because his mom said he has been ugly ever since


----------



## Owl Eyed

And be sure to support the artist and buy his "music"!

Free drug paraphernalia with every purchase.


----------



## Lysis

baby got back


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Noise is considered non-music by many.


----------



## Pagey

Lysis said:


> Loves it!



Thanks! 

HAHAHA waao, that's perfect.


----------



## Owl Eyed

rip


----------



## Bill

Level ∞


----------



## aussie101

Arci said:


>





Arci said:


>


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> get out.


----------



## pastelcircus

Arci said:


> lol ^
> 
> looks identical to my ballsack


...


----------



## kaywholed

i was lookin at da tits to be honest


----------



## Mel22




----------



## Pagey

kaywholed said:


> damn pagey you look good, working out at the gym is starting to pay off



I'm so happy you noticed! Can you tell how toned my legs are getting????????


----------



## kaywholed

Pagey said:


> I'm so happy you noticed!



a few more pounds shaved, and I will start considering you as a viable sexual partner.


----------



## kaywholed

Mel22 said:


>



the good old days
ive always wanted to stab someone and fuck the wound


----------



## Pagey

Can't I have half of the eagle? I dunno, chop off its head and put it on a baguette with wine? I think it would do the trick.


----------



## Pharcyde

Pagey said:


> Can't I have half of the eagle? I dunno, chop off its head and put it on a baguette with wine? I think it would do the trick.



NEVER!

forget


----------



## Pagey

*sigh*
Guess it's back to full-on Communism for me then


----------



## Erich Generic

Pagey said:


> *sigh*
> Guess it's back to full-on Communism for me then







Pagey said:


> Can't I have half of the eagle? I dunno, chop off its head and put it on a baguette with wine? I think it would do the trick.



I think that the Lounge's stupidity has everything do with this, pagey.


and I suggest implementing a more intelligent lounge, with new administration.


'cause it's currently DUMB AS FUCK.



Much thanks to, guineaPIG, C0TB, and One Thousand Words.


----------



## soundsystem00

Gotta have fun somehow.


----------



## Bill

Ilywak just pissed in your mouth, ss


----------



## pastelcircus

D,:


----------



## aussie101

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Ya know what's worse than someone flaunting money?
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone flaunting money that isn't even their's.


This concept fails to have an impact on me. I lack morals. I flaunt other peoples money and i flaunt what i buy with it. Shoot me.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I want three Chinese roommates. How does one achieve this?


----------



## slushy muddy water

get creative and use substitutes 
man the stations, man
wat are you doing here

edit:  meant for dwe but im sure this advice can be utilized for attaining live-in chinamen if you try hard and believe in yourself


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I want three Chinese roommates. How does one achieve this?


move to LA.

give me one slush. NOA.


----------



## slushy muddy water

a vase of course
you heathen


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ill try and make it the most extravagant vase you will have ever seen.


----------



## slushy muddy water

i know.

now fly, my stupid! _FLY!_


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

slushy muddy water said:


> i know.
> 
> now fly, my stupid! _FLY!_


----------



## pharmakos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i tried. i really did. i cant find a fucking cactus. Or a animal thats not a dog or cat. Or anything anyone has listed, and god knows im not going to sing with my roommates.



you can't even find the hollywood sign?

do you need your eyes checked?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

im to lazy for that atm.its a far walk.


----------



## Bill

Where'd Clyde go, I got my gurly to braid my hair in to pig tails just for him
Pic incoming soon


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> I want three Chinese roommates. How does one achieve this?



Craigslist. I snagged myself six. 



Bill said:


> Where'd Clyde go, I got my gurly to braid my hair in to pig tails just for him
> Pic incoming soon



If you don't post pics I'm going to be more disappointed than the next girl to sleep with SS.


----------



## modelskinny

DrinksWithEvil said:


> im to lazy for that atm.its a far walk.



You're right. I used to go to the dog park up there and there's no way in hell I'd attempt to get up there without a vehicle.


----------



## Lysis

I want to braid Bill's hair and put makeup on him and make him pretty.


----------



## Pharcyde

did stalin do the coat thing too?

i only knew of napoleon


----------



## Bill

^ Shit son do you even OoO







Lysis said:


> I want to braid Bill's hair and put makeup on him and make him pretty.



Would corn rows make me look pretty?


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## EbowTheLetter

Lysis said:


> I want to braid Bill's hair and put makeup on him and make him pretty.



Bill makes Bill look pretty, bitch.


----------



## pharmakos

Erich Generic said:


>



write to me
stick stickly
p.o. box nine six three
new york city
new york state
one oh one oh eight!


----------



## Lysis

EbowTheLetter said:


> Bill makes Bill look pretty, bitch.



I want to enhance his cheekbones and put mascara on his eyelashes after I braid his hair.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You can't enhance perfection, Lysis.


----------



## pharmakos

perfection has no upper limit


----------



## xstayfadedx

thenightwatch said:


> write to me
> stick stickly
> p.o. box nine six three
> new york city
> new york state
> one oh one oh eight!


Is that owls address?


----------



## We are all ONE

iheartthisthread said:


> God, that pic is gonna get the shoop pretty hard. Lol nice hat.



I was on it...but in the last hour
I have been negotiating a very nice deal
stopped at the pharm and had a few with the peeps
got out of my car in the middle of traffic and offered the dothead who said I was number one a shot at the title
and now I go pick up chipotle
these mobile devices do a swell job of making it look like you are always present and care


----------



## Bill

Lysis said:


> I want to enhance his cheekbones and put mascara on his eyelashes after I braid his hair.



Bitches used to always be jelly of my perfect eye brows also
No tweesing needed evar

But yeah, I'd totally let euphoria pull my head handles down into her lap
Maybe waao too, as long as he's douched lately


----------



## Bill

I think she fell into a crack in Over the Rhine some where


----------



## kaywholed

Bill said:


> I think she fell into a crack in Over the Rhine some where



hole, crack, whatever billiam.


----------



## soundsystem00

I wanna go model


----------



## Seyer

That would take a lot of editing.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Seyer said:


> Model goes red, then Gloeek goes red? I c.



trendsetter:


----------



## soundsystem00

Artist and model = good couple.


----------



## We are all ONE

euphoria said:


> Erich should go red too imo



*?*


----------



## pastelcircus

Yes.


----------



## Seyer

euphoria said:


> Erich should go red too imo



I support this.


----------



## trees_please

hahah whos that the subway guy?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

OJ and TP
Can I have your number?


----------



## trees_please

who me?


----------



## ArCi

Hey Richard


----------



## shimazu

I think im just going to keep taking drugs until I can't think straight anymore then it will probably be too late but chocolate milk is fucking delicious you know

whatever happened to shimazu? he went batshit crazy some say

I remember in 7th grade one of my teachers (who hit on 7th grade girls btw, unsuccessfully too) was addressing the class in a usual fashion talking about some story about a monkey who swindled people for gold or some shit and he looks directly at me, like almost making it obvious he's trying to put me down, and goes "laziness and intelligence are the two worst traits to have together" and I was just like "wtf is this guy gay too trying to hit on me" but looking back its like fuck that guy

it's not laziness if the same result happens as if you put in all your effort. Fuck society's standards I'd rather have people think I'm a C student because it lowers expectations. Nobody is gonna care if you get a 4.0 and can't explain what you are trying to say. I'd rather make sense to everyone while making cents off everyone than study my ass off my whole life only to work my ass off my whole life only to get fired because some dickhead fudged the numbers up and everyone gets laid off.

So maybe laziness is a good fucking trait to have, because why work hard for the same results? 



*NSFW*:


----------



## shimazu

S1 youre *driving* me normal you fuckhead

dont *steer* this conversation the wrong way

im about to go *over the limit* of bad jokes I can read in one thread

you are making me get so *MADD*

fucking drunk


----------



## pharmakos

shimazu said:


> I remember in 7th grade one of my teachers (who hit on 7th grade girls btw, unsuccessfully too) was addressing the class in a usual fashion talking about some story about a monkey who swindled people for gold or some shit and he looks directly at me, like almost making it obvious he's trying to put me down, and goes "laziness and intelligence are the two worst traits to have together" and I was just like "wtf is this guy gay too trying to hit on me" but looking back its like fuck that guy
> 
> it's not laziness if the same result happens as if you put in all your effort. Fuck society's standards I'd rather have people think I'm a C student because it lowers expectations. Nobody is gonna care if you get a 4.0 and can't explain what you are trying to say. I'd rather make sense to everyone while making cents off everyone than study my ass off my whole life only to work my ass off my whole life only to get fired because some dickhead fudged the numbers up and everyone gets laid off.
> 
> So maybe laziness is a good fucking trait to have, because why work hard for the same results?



sounds exactly like i was in junior high school and high school

fucked me over when i hit college

turns out you can't get through college based on test scores alone, you gotta actually do all your homework AND go to class.

why didn't someone warn me 

do well in school shimazu, you don't want to turn out like me


----------



## MikeOekiM

thenightwatch said:


> sounds exactly like i was in junior high school and high school
> 
> fucked me over when i hit college
> 
> turns out you can't get through college based on test scores alone, you gotta actually do all your homework AND go to class.
> 
> why didn't someone warn me
> 
> do well in school shimazu, you don't want to turn out like me



my comm college is all test scores. there is seriously 0 homework


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MikeOekiM said:


> my comm college is all test scores. there is seriously 0 homework



that's what's up!


----------



## pastelcircus

Fapst.


----------



## Lysis

Rate my ass


----------



## laugh

like


----------



## We are all ONE

homo


----------



## Jabberwocky

laugh said:


> like



hahahhaha you ARE gay


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya its out of fucking g control. My dixk


----------



## poopie

I'm drunk on Torrentes. It's warmer here in Atlanta than in my beach town in FLA. And I'm drunk as fuck on Spring here. All of this just spells danger. I'm rubbing up on everything I can. 

I was gonna post some fun photos a while ago, but I got distracted dancing around to some Otis in my kitchen. Oh, and ogling Lysis' tits. Jesus. *fist to mouth*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm here for you poopie's even though I'm bi now.. I know u don't find me attractive but in time you will bb.. I love you


----------



## His Name Is Frank

poopie said:


> I'm drunk on Torrentes. It's warmer here in Atlanta than in my beach town in FLA. And I'm drunk as fuck on Spring here. All of this just spells danger. I'm rubbing up on everything I can.
> 
> I was gonna post some fun photos a while ago, but I got distracted dancing around to some Otis in my kitchen. Oh, and ogling Lysis' tits. Jesus. *fist to mouth*


----------



## poopie

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I was riding back from the store on my beach cruiser In Maui drunk with more beer thinking I could
> make the whole trip with no hands and ran into a telephone pole and flew over the handle bars and smashed  my forehead
> And got four stitches.. And she through it all the beer was fine



Are you sure your face didn't break into a _million little pieces_?

(that was for you WaaO )


----------



## tentram

i've always been the pitcher, never caught so can't help you out on that one.  i've always been commended on my ability to split em open and make em bleed.  but these aren't your ordinary girls next door.  ask your mum, she gave me a fair assessment and was impressed and most importantly pleased at the end of it.  your coconut nigga mumma has nice tight buns with skin of steel and took it like a champ.

like mother like son?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Stop flirting with me. I'm rock hard poopie


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

tentram said:


> i've always been the pitcher, never caught so can't help you out on that one.  i've always been commended on my ability to split em open and make em bleed.  but these aren't your ordinary girls next door.  ask your mum, she gave me a fair assessment and was impressed and most importantly pleased at the end of it.  your coconut nigga mumma has nice tight buns with skin of steel and took it like a champ.
> 
> like mother like son?


baby stop your scaring me


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Cuz the irony of xmy cock hanging out


----------



## pastelcircus

You're*


----------



## tentram

show us dem loverly eyes of yours, pastel


----------



## soundsystem00

tentram said:


> i've always been the pitcher, never caught so can't help you out on that one.  i've always been commended on my ability to split em open and make em bleed.  but these aren't your ordinary girls next door.  ask your mum, she gave me a fair assessment and was impressed and most importantly pleased at the end of it.  your coconut nigga mumma has nice tight buns with skin of steel and took it like a champ.
> 
> like mother like son?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's a strenuous process my friend 

one does not just pose properly. 

Plz go shoot up and make. Yourself feel better about your doomed lifez of being a junkie faggot. I feel sorry for you man. I use to be you. Thinking I was cool because I shot up.. Grow Up dude.. Stop being a junkie hipster.. Fucking lame.


----------



## tender lamb shank

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's a strenuous process my friend
> 
> one does not just pose properly.
> 
> Plz go shoot up and make. Yourself feel better about your doomed lifez of being a junkie faggot. I feel sorry for you man. I use to be you. Thinking I was cool because I shot up.. Grow Up dude.. Stop being a junkie hipster.. Fucking lame.



Hahahaha


----------



## muzby

my ass:

*NSFW*:


----------



## MikeOekiM

i think it's cute.


----------



## tentram

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's a strenuous process my friend
> 
> one does not just pose properly.
> 
> Plz go shoot up and make. Yourself feel better about your doomed lifez of being a junkie faggot. I feel sorry for you man. I use to be you. Thinking I was cool because I shot up.. Grow Up dude.. Stop being a junkie hipster.. Fucking lame.





tender lamb shank said:


> Hahahaha



^what mr Green Falcon said.  you so funny.  i don't see anywhere that i promote that i'm hardcore because i shoot up.  please point out to me where i promote the fact.  pretty please Mr. Clean-as-a-whistle on Sub Maintenance.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Stop trying to flex abs you don't have.


----------



## Mel22

but he has got abs


----------



## Jabberwocky

you're right.



*NSFW*: 



sorry


----------



## tentram

dwe's gonna be all over owen, ridin'  that cock.  just don't give him the attention he doesn't deserved.

looks like you've done alright for yourself there, owen. choose wisely.


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Haters gonna hate, bite my shiny metal ass!

<sunglassesface>


----------



## tentram

playin' like a playa.

respekt muh nigga.

*dick slap leading into a sword fight*

mad dick for lyfe!


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

Word.

/gangstaman


----------



## pharmakos

Lysis said:
			
		

> Show Boobs and Stop Fucking Around Faggots



says the girl that puts her bathing suit pictures in the nudie thread... 8)


----------



## Pharcyde

oh snaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaap


----------



## tentram

lol


*NSFW*: 



perfect penis attached to an adonis sculpted body


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

I'm not new, look at my join date and respect my crew tag!

Thanks all the same though!


----------



## Pharcyde

youre new here 

i fucking love hotels


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^exactly on both accounts, baby


----------



## Pharcyde

sometimes i even live in them mwuahahahahahahahh


----------



## deaf eye

Lysis said:


> Rate my ass



half moon


----------



## MikeOekiM

waxing gibbous imo


----------



## Mr. Sticky

> Nudie Thread vs. Show Boobs and Stop Fucking Around Faggots



Yeah! Faggots already get fucked around enough on a local, state, and federal level...lets not fuck them around here, too.

***this message brought to you by the importance of grammar, faggot***


----------



## Mr. Sticky

deaf eye said:


> half moon



I'm pretty sure that's a 3 quarters moon...but can't tell if it's been waxed or waned.


----------



## pharmakos

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> *Lysis*, I thought your ass was more bountiful than that.  Thank you for starting the thread however...need more pics form you.



thats actually waao's ass

i'm surprised that anyone in the lounge doesn't recognize it as such at this point


----------



## pastelcircus

Weird, I've been thinking it was poopie's this whole time.


----------



## pharmakos

never seen poopie's ass, but i imagine it would be much smaller than that


----------



## Mr. Sticky

pastelcircus said:


> Weird, I've been thinking it was poopie's this whole time.



Take out the apostrophe and this turns into something kind of toddler-y.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

nice pics everyone!


----------



## tentram

pastelcircus said:


> Weird, I've been thinking it was poopie's this whole time.



god damn!  poopies gonna wanna beat your ass for that mix-up.

how can a beautiful young, petite, young lady such as poopie wear such a fat, in need of a good toning fat ass tat belongs on WAAO?

gurl, you cray cray!


----------



## pastelcircus

tentram said:


> god damn!  poopies gonna wanna beat your ass for that mix-up.
> 
> how can a beautiful young, petite, young lady such as poopie wear such a fat, in need of a good toning fat ass tat belongs on WAAO?
> 
> gurl, you cray cray!


I've been called worse, it's all good


----------



## Jabberwocky

Morphling said:


> Lysis has hairy butt with a mole and no side-bewb?
> 
> Maybe if you dye the leg-hairs pink I will believe that picture, but this does not compute



5 years 311 posts.......

does not compute


----------



## pastelcircus

Ten bucks says that 300/311 have been in nudie threads.


----------



## tender lamb shank

alright I'll take that bet, and you have to pay up if you aren't exactly correct


----------



## Jabberwocky

and post 311 nudies. lol nudies8(


----------



## Morphling

LOL

Care to see my white and pasty English ass?  I think the only pictures I have are porn....


----------



## pastelcircus

tender lamb shank said:


> alright I'll take that bet, and you have to pay up if you aren't exactly correct


I'll mail you my credit card, does that work?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Morphling said:


> LOL
> 
> Care to see my white and pasty English ass?  I think the only pictures I have are porn....


Not talking to you, get the fuck out.


----------



## pharmakos

pastelcircus said:


> Ten bucks says that 300/311 have been in nudie threads.



if you view his posting history there's like 20 non-lounge posts just on the first page

you owe me $10


----------



## soundsystem00

requesting a bondage picture from model..


----------



## pharmakos

requesting a bondage picture from soundsystem


----------



## pastelcircus

thenightwatch said:


> requesting a bondage picture from soundsystem


ffs tonightwatch, learn 2 no homo.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^Tits or get out.


----------



## pharmakos

pastelcircus said:


> ffs tonightwatch, learn 2 no homo.



i'm no homo, but i'm no homophobe either


----------



## Lysis

Waao has an awesome ass actually.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it's better than his face, for sure


----------



## Lysis

Lolololol


----------



## shimazu




----------



## His Name Is Frank

Awww, the nudie thread has matured in the past couple years. It's gone from guys crying, "Hey! Put some nsfw around that, man! I don't want to see your penor!", to erections in nearly every comment section. It would be awesome to have a nice balance of () and (  . Y  .  ) but I'm glad to see the lounge has finally hit puberty.


----------



## pharmakos

you're welcome


----------



## ArCi




----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

More boobies please.


----------



## soundsystem00

Ugh. Fine 


*NSFW*: 



(.)(.)


----------



## deaf eye

this one sucks so bad im gunna post my gfat ass


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ouch 2nd best


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm sure she's used to it.


----------



## ChickenScratch

pastelcircus said:


> I'll have to think about it.



i didn't really ask you.


----------



## pastelcircus

Oh.



			
				urban dictionary said:
			
		

> 1. Pooning-
> 
> Basically, an act of love between a *consenting* couple, where the male makes his female partner seriously moist, while she is still wearing knickers/thong (cotton gusset recommended). Then, remove pants/thong and either dry naturally or accellerate the process with a hair drier. While maintaining the romantic mood, scrape the dried minge goo from the pants/thong with a razor blade. Use razor blade to finulate. Roll up a bank note, and snort vaginal gold. Wait 5 minutes for an intense aphrodisiac hit. May be used as a supplement for viagra.


keyword consenting imo


----------



## ChickenScratch

my definition is different, and involves duct tape and a ski mask.

ask sister poopie about it. 

i also cry when i cum.


----------



## pastelcircus

Like, happy cry? Or sad cry..


----------



## ChickenScratch

it's just a real emotional time for me, ok?


----------



## pastelcircus

Fine, Jesus.

_I'm only trying to help, okay?_


----------



## Owl Eyed

ChickenScratch said:


> i also cry when i cum.



crymaxing is so hot.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Owl Eyed said:


> crymaxing is so hot.



you're still my #1 you fucking hot stud.


----------



## poopie

Every one has a tendency to cry when ChickenScratch is naked. 

It's startling.


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## ChickenScratch

that's about right. 

my beer gut melts faces.


----------



## euphoria

I, for one, enjoy a beer gut on a man.


----------



## ChickenScratch

euphoria said:


> I, for one, enjoy a beer gut on a man.



hey, good lookin....


----------



## One Thousand Words

A beer gut usually means you can also afford to buy them shiny things. Unlike junky scrawn


----------



## EbowTheLetter

euphoria said:


> I, for one, enjoy a beer gut on a man.



Some girls will hide their daddy issues.  I respect that you make it part of the game.




One Thousand Words said:


> A beer gut usually means you can also afford to buy them shiny things. Unlike junky scrawn



This man must be a preacher because all he's talkin' is church.


----------



## ChickenScratch

One Thousand Words said:


> A beer gut usually means you can also afford to buy them shiny things. Unlike junky scrawn



it also pretty much screams..."hey, i'm fucking awesome".


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hmmm say that to all the fat beergut homeless people 1kw


----------



## kaywholed

moar poop pics plz


----------



## pastelcircus

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> And look at her answer.
> I would never treat you like that.


2latte!!!!!!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Whatevs.
Me and Scratch are on a whole other level.


----------



## pastelcircus

Good for you, illywhack

_good for you_


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^Make a stupid face already





Like this------------------------------------------------->


----------



## Lysis

Fuckin A man. I wish to fuck I had a video of waao dancing to ass up face down from 2 live crew on our bus. I tried and couldn't get it. I would have posted it in this thread and like 37 other threads. I swear to god I've never laughed so hard in my life.


----------



## Lysis

He's like 53. He can barely get it up. We just sit in bed and watch I Love Lucy.


----------



## Erich Generic

Ahahah

Does he get morning wood, lysis?


----------



## shimazu

erich it must suck just being a pussy all the time


----------



## Lysis

Erich Generic said:


> Ahahah
> 
> Does he get morning wood, lysis?



Yeah but then he says I gotta pee. I tried holding it for him and he said I was doinitrong and said "Damn woman...get back in bed and get me my Icy Hot."


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Where's model when u need her


----------



## Erich Generic

She went out. Said shell be back around 10ish or so. Why?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I want her to talk more shit on me. It feels good. But haters ban me in that chat place.. Insecure


ahhh ur such a good bff Erich. Tell her drinks says let's get wasted, also I'd like to see her pretty face.... Fafap blue wig too teheeh


----------



## Erich Generic

Ahahahah


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hey dawg a nigaa got to eat right.


----------



## modelskinny

Hahahahha. What's up, DWE.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Just trolling 

bout to head out soon


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

like behead soon ?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sure. Going to a local bar alone... Can't sleep


----------



## lightofmeaning

If you lose at beer pong and have to drink all the beer, did you really lose? Sounds like a win to me.


----------



## Lysis

It's lose if you drink wine.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuck I wanna play beer pong


----------



## One Thousand Words

Real men drink while playing darts not beer pong.


----------



## guineaPig

Regardless of what they're doing at the time, I'm pretty sure real men don't do it with twisted tea.


----------



## GenericMind

It was for Slushy jagoff. I would have played with Bleach if that's what her little heart desired.


----------



## pastelcircus

One Thousand Words said:


> Real men drink while playing darts not beer pong.


real men play liquor pong without partners, busty

get with the program.


----------



## euphoria

GenericMind said:


> jagoff



oh so you're one of those pittsburgh bros


----------



## Jabberwocky

You want to end up like this guy?


----------



## pastelcircus

I know a lady that looks like the 2007 picture, she was Cray.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Diloadid said:


> Real mean also don't moderate the social forum of a drug website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nice.



You say that like I actually do any work around here


----------



## Jabberwocky

do work son


----------



## One Thousand Words

Earl Gray and BL is my down time during work. Don't need to complicate things too much on my "Friday"


----------



## shimazu

sarcasticOne is just trying to find someone who is a bigger piece of shit then he is to vent his frustration on

if its not obvious by now you fucking suck at reading between the lines

mmm, between lines sounds good about now


----------



## Jabberwocky

why are you following me around the lounge? jesus mother theresa, go get some friends. me and otw were having a moment. and you ruined it.


----------



## shimazu

not really he is probably just wondering why you used your actual face as your avatar


----------



## motherofearth

Be responsible and follow all the rules.


Have you read our BLUA??


----------



## shimazu

waiting for it to show up on Kindle


----------



## tentram

sick cunt.


----------



## motherofearth

Slippery dick.


----------



## tentram

and that, folks, is how planking accidents happen.

you shoulda wrapped the tool, fool.


----------



## motherofearth

Too busy making good w/ the wood. Gotta remember....


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Looks like a fake fall tbh, really look at the photo


----------



## tentram

see, even junky faggot cunt's get all riled up when another guy has taken a nice face plant.  but i can assure you're already pullin' more pussy than DWE has in his bro-life.


----------



## motherofearth

It does look a little fake, but only b/c a girl cleaned/licked my forehead clean.


----------



## tentram

i bet that huge lump above his eye is photoshopped.  who does that?  and fake a closed up eye.  i've seen a lot of shops in my time and i'm convinced it's a real whoopsy daisy.


----------



## pastelcircus

motherofearth said:


> I fell w/ grace and elegance seen rarely in human history.
> 
> That'd be blood in mine eye.


like a boss, I guess


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol nolump or anything 

shit is rigged

the blood is coming from what cuts


----------



## tentram

are you wearing your glasses?


----------



## motherofearth

/~~~~ are behind my hair line


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Look at where the blood trails start no reason for the blood to be present
nice try moe


----------



## motherofearth

No sense swaying a skeptic. You got me DWE, you sleuth.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dude I'm rustling your feathers you're posting a photo that can easily be argued. All fun and games.. Cheers.


----------



## motherofearth

Oh shit - it is tha game! But srsly, cheers DWE.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Cheers mate.. 
Put some ice on that shizz


----------



## Erich Generic

California raisins


----------



## MikeOekiM

my mom looks like the girl on the sun maid raisins box


----------



## lonewolf13

eat a cheeseburger plz


----------



## pastelcircus

^^^


----------



## lonewolf13

u2 bitch.


----------



## pastelcircus

lonewolf13 said:


> u2 bitch.


lonewolf, please.


----------



## lonewolf13

das wat dey all sey. tbph


----------



## kaywholed

lonewolf13 said:


> don't drive if you have a vagina


how society has regressed giving away rights like candy.


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> That's my favorite handicapz Erich,
> 
> thank you.


im retarded too


----------



## Erich Generic

She's clearly stating that I'm her favorite, kaywholed. 

Sigh.

If only she knew that I wasnt using that kid just to get to her 

It's the _little people_ that count.


----------



## pastelcircus

O erki, I'm submitting to your plan but playing stupid to lure you closer.



kaywholed said:


> im retarded too


we know.


----------



## Erich Generic

pastelcircus said:


> more like poker face  tbph tbpimvho
> 
> /should have refreshed, thank you mikeo


----------



## pastelcircus

Erich Generic said:


>


exactly.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Lol


----------



## lonewolf13

erich wins page 3


----------



## lonewolf13

r u abusing that child?  it looks like you are, and you're enjoying it


----------



## Mel22

lol

i love ericch









====================ERICH GENERIC FIFTH JUNE 2013================================






































_i am waiting for your PM still erich...kindness, mercy, patience._


----------



## lonewolf13

mel shut ur whore mouth.


----------



## Mel22

hey nnowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## lonewolf13

i was talking to Mel20 tbphh


----------



## Mel22

lonewolf13 said:


> i was talking to Mel20 tbphh



oic

carry on then


----------



## Bagseed

lol erich. do you actually speak german? btw, I still wonder, why you sent me a friend request?


----------



## lonewolf13

LOL erich sent Bagseed a friend request. LOL


----------



## adam west

bagseed said:


> lol erich. Do you actually speak german? Btw, i still wonder, why you sent me a friend request?





lonewolf13 said:


> lol erich sent bagseed a friend request. Lol



:d =d :d :D  :D


----------



## Erich Generic

Mel22 said:


> lol
> 
> i love ericch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ====================ERICH GENERIC FIFTH JUNE 2013================================
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _i am waiting for your PM still erich...kindness, mercy, patience._



_mel dear...








you ahve waited so long for this, what more is another day or so?
and when night falls, who will be there in your time of need_


----------



## Mel22

oh

you don't know
























































how lovely



























































































you aree








































*DEAR.*


----------



## Erich Generic

whats with you and quoting pics of food stayfaded


nice turd you've got there in the middle, bromo


----------



## xstayfadedx

Erich Generic said:


> whats with you and quoting pics of food stayfaded



Lol shut up


----------



## Erich Generic

lol~ chut up.


~~


go back to africa, betch







HONK HONK


----------



## xstayfadedx

Erich Generic said:


> lol~ chut up.
> 
> 
> ~~
> 
> 
> go back to africa, betch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HONK HONK



Well played, Erich.  Well played.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey model next time i get to LA can i has sex w/ you?


----------



## iheartthisthread

fuck that, make her come to you...


----------



## lonewolf13

i can make her come w/ one finger... imagine what i can do w/ 8


----------



## modelskinny

how about no to all of that? sounds like a better idea to me.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'll treat you good. and i won't break ur heart.


----------



## iheartthisthread

come to maine... It isn't called vacationland for nothing.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Oh yah model well I went to cody longos party last night.... Google him... It was hard


----------



## lonewolf13

hey pastel can i has 3some w/ you and model?


----------



## modelskinny

pastelcircus said:


> is this the guy you said would fly me out?..



LOL PASTEL NO GOD NO.

this is lil jon.


----------



## lonewolf13

YEAH.mp3


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> is this the guy you said would fly me out?..


come fly out we will all go to Venice and take pictures and laugh and stuff


----------



## lonewolf13

modelskinny said:


> no.



  .


----------



## iheartthisthread

it's ok loney, i'd hang out with you tbh


----------



## lonewolf13

no  homo though... just fire cooked food and booze


----------



## iheartthisthread

that's what they all say, then blame the tequilla.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Model only wants to hang out with me if she is sad or drunk


that's fine with me


----------



## lonewolf13

that was just one time.


----------



## pastelcircus

modelskinny said:


> LOL PASTEL NO GOD NO.
> 
> this is lil jon.


sarcasm, dear

sarcasm.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

K..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> sarcasm, dear
> 
> sarcasm.


Oh you sarcastic one you.


----------



## kaywholed

DrinksWithEvil said:


> K..



yes please, id love a momentary vacation from reality


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Did Lil Jon do


stop fucking with me 


cuz if so, my nigga





lw. Man how drunk are you.


----------



## lonewolf13

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Did Lil Jon do
> 
> 
> stop fucking with me
> 
> 
> cuz if so, my nigga
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lw. Man how drunk are you.



moar drunk thnan u can even imagine


----------



## xstayfadedx

lonewolf13 said:


> yeah she likes to drop names. i guess it validates her?



Guess so lol


----------



## xstayfadedx

modelskinny said:


> I just find it humorous. Because I'm the whitest bitch ever. So to be seated on an airplane next to Lil Jon of all people.... well, I find it funny.



Itz the interwebz I wusnt bein suriuz


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Delta first class I'm assuming


----------



## shimazu

modelskinny said:


> I just find it humorous. Because I'm the whitest bitch ever. So to be seated on an airplane next to Lil Jon of all people.... well, I find it funny.



if only it were ten years ago that would actually be someone famous


----------



## THECATINTHEHAT

That's the way!


----------



## Erich Generic

Mel22 said:


> stop accusing me of thigns
> 
> DO YOU SEE "RIP" IN MY POST YOU QUOTED????
> 
> no.
> 
> didn't think so.



I care for you, mel DEAR. I really do. These death threats of yours will not be tolerated any longer.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Ohmygod you can finally fax drugs now?


----------



## China Rider

Owl Eyed said:


> _i'm like really mature for my age._
> -every girl ever.



also,

'I like to have  fun'


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Also,

"Black don't crack"


----------



## soundsystem00

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Ohmygod you can finally fax drugs now?



I reported that. 

To you. 

Infract yourself. 

All night. 

Long.


----------



## We are all ONE

I sure did fuck her


----------



## Lysis

I fucking hate you LMAO

I get fired, waao wins another one. God dammit.


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT

Do you guys have cell phones?


----------



## We are all ONE

CHiLD-0F-THE-BEAT said:


> Do you guys have cell phones?



how many apples can you eat in one bite


----------



## lostNfound

How many galaxies can a black hole swallow?


----------



## MikeOekiM

Does a bear shit in the woods?


----------



## shimazu

forgot this existed

and youre trying to scrutinize the thread I made the other day?


----------



## We are all ONE

Mine worked dummy


----------



## shimazu

maybe mine worked too in a way I didnt intend originally


----------



## Bill

Waao has plunged cock first into the asshole of The Lounge since he first came here
He meets/fucks/sucks 3 or 4 bl'ers a week and posts a sexual remark every 3 seconds from his phone making you think he's twacked out of his mind but really just _been around_ so much he loves to rustle jimmies eternally


Purge them all, amirite?
It makes your cock hard and asshole moist


----------



## shimazu

yeah I think thats why he was trying to get me drunk one night to sexually assault me with his 3 inc- I mean Iron


----------



## Lysis

I still can't believe I game the OP the time a day. The fucker.

He's a pretty good sales guy.


----------



## We are all ONE

The best

Luv u willy


----------



## Bill

Wtf is all over you, 9mm?
Did you drop your tested marquis regiment solution on you or something

If so, I can confirm for quality in your gurly frand, molly


----------



## SirTophamHat

dis me


----------



## Bill

SirTophamHat is a jack russell?
I approve if or if not


----------



## xstayfadedx

No dude he's the comforter


----------



## kaywholed

Bill said:


> Wtf is all over you, 9mm?


hair?  to stay warm in the Canadian Arctic...


----------



## GenericMind

He was too startled by the camera flash, as are all African Americans in their natural habitat. Kind of like a deer in headlights.


----------



## Seyer

euphoria said:


> havent you heard? it's cool to be a dork now. it's not very cool to be cool.



Real talk.


----------



## We are all ONE

There is currently a nubian drying my car
I left a nickel on the passenger seat
Wink wink honk honk


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your on cracc yo ss


----------



## We are all ONE

Hey seyer, I'd like to see your penis today plz


----------



## Seyer

What do you think I am? A free slut?


----------



## We are all ONE

Look , you are good for 2 things
 - typing 'lol' 
- and an oversized downward bending dick

and Im lol'd out, now post up


----------



## lystra

kaywholed said:


> why no love for the brother?



they already got one.


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol touché

THANKS FOR EMBARASSING ME In FRONT OF LYSTRA!!!


----------



## soundsystem00

Of all people to give a fuck, you think I give any of them? C'mon bro  

Now I give a serious fuck.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i dont give a fuck

i have my exes painties  on my fucking head that have not been washed in years


----------



## Seyer

SS losts all his fucks when TC assraped him lol


----------



## soundsystem00

yeah now I'm docile and in charge of the lounge.


----------



## ArCi

oh ok well I guess you're in the clear.


but don't tell me you haven't seen 100,000 people with that raiders hat


----------



## xstayfadedx

Arci said:


> oh ok well I guess you're in the clear.
> 
> 
> but don't tell me you haven't seen 100,000 people with that raiders hat



I have and most don't even watch football lol or are swag fags


----------



## Seyer

Arci said:


> and ss you still can't change the fact you punched your grandpa in the face


Omfg hahahahahahhahahahaahahhahahahahahahahahahhahaha
LOLOLLOOLOOLLOLLOLLLLLOLOLOLLOLOLLOLOLOL


----------



## ArCi

xstayfadedx said:


> I have and most don't even watch football lol or are *swag fags*



lol yup.
stayfaded you should see some of the people I go to school with.. I swear you would assume they all called eachother and told everyone to dress the same.
the black kids all dress like they are big sean, and the white kids all dress like they are mac miller. it's fucking embarrassing, I honestly do not get how they don't notice it themselves


----------



## soundsystem00

Arci said:


> everyone wears that fucking hat and what's funny is none of them are ever from LA
> 
> I have seen that snapback worn more than any other hat by far.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and ss you still can't change the fact you punched your grandpa in the face



Damn you got me there. You put soundsystem in the corner. 












JUST KIDDING IM STILL HERE AND IM STILL COOLER THAN YOU GRANDPA THING OR NOT


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I hate anyone who wears any sports teams gear. But didn't grow up in the teams city.. 
If. You grew up in New Mexico the same your team is the broncos sorry to say, but it's the closest. 

People who wear cali teams shit and live in Idaho make me sick


----------



## We are all ONE

Do you like the nipple that points up or the nipple that points down


----------



## Jabberwocky

We are all ONE said:


> Do you like the nipple that points up or the nipple that points down



what are you talking about?


----------



## kaywholed

We are all ONE said:


> Do you like the nipple that points up or the nipple that points down



I like all nipples equally regardless of their direction.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Erich Generic said:


> Quit shooping pics of me without my permission.



Oh that was you?  Well I found them on google biotch.


----------



## Erich Generic

please*


----------



## shimazu

yeah until they stop racing and get divorced and lose everything

I fucking hate my facial hair I'm glad you like having to dedicate 20 mins a day to not cutting yourself idk about you but its annoying as hell to me


----------



## tentram

You have to maintain it as you would a short back n sides; keep the strays under control and the rezt uniform within the borders. Ya dig.

Then that limits n controls the overall uncomfortability factor thus the cool factor the winner.


----------



## Noodle

I prefer them without taranchula hairs myself.


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

all nipples shall hereby be honored


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

from here on out 
today. April 27th will now Be national nipple appreciation day


----------



## Bill

Why did all the nigras shave that little line into the middle of there fro back then


----------



## lonewolf13

it made them more aerodynamic for when they run from da cops


----------



## Bill

I laff'd


----------



## lonewolf13

is dat Cuba bottom right?

and they're wearing them necklaces them baseball players wear.


----------



## tentram

what the fuck are you dribbling about you poor excuse of a human being.

10,000,000,000 of your fathers baby gravy and you won the race? do the right the right thing for the already ovevo

r-populated orld and jusg


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol he makes broad sweeping generalizations about things/people he can't possibly understand and slaps on the label "faggot" or "hipster".

though his "faggot" shtick seems to have gone stale, so he's opted for his equally stale "hipster" approach.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

shimazu said:


> take your sunglasses off pothead cant even read because your weed is so good right?



This made me LOL4REAL


----------



## laugh

lol


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

soundsystem00 said:


> Looks like you have a side order of something. What is it?



A more than valid reason to quit hiking up a dress with ruched fabric in an attempt to show off my hosiery. I'm not pregnant, and never intend on becoming pregnant.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Arci said:


> That other girl looks like she is made out of clay.



it's one of model's "babies"


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Looks like a night of amps and brushing the hair out of the other girls face kind of night


----------



## Diloadid

shimazu said:


> yo yo Dilo whens the album dropping?



Soon. Rizzzle Sizzle.


----------



## Seyer

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> I'm not pregnant, and never intend on becoming pregnant.



This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^^^He has a huge dick


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

SarcasticOne said:


> ^^^He has a huge dick



This is relevant to my interests.


----------



## pharmakos

but its always floppy and pointing downward


----------



## pharmakos

do you guys think stewie really died at the end of the new episode of family guy that aired tonight?


----------



## shimazu

I haven't watched a new family guy in a while actually


----------



## lonewolf13

i think i stopped after season 3.


----------



## pharmakos

shimazu said:


> I haven't watched a new family guy in a while actually



this latest season is actually pretty good

more story lines and less "that reminds me of the time i....."


----------



## Pharcyde

simpsons did the cutaways first but atleast they knew when to stop

it took family guy like 6 seasons to realize that


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Why cuz u get drunk and have people write on you!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bout to say the same thing


----------



## nowdubnvr6

i mean its better than getting drunk and having people draw cocks on your forehead right


----------



## shimazu

I get more entertainment in making fun of the tv shows I do catch bits and pieces of then from the actual shows


----------



## pharmakos

tonight's new episode of Family Guy had a special opening sequence that was a spoof of the opening sequence from some currently popular show.  i have no idea what show it was.  family guy characters were holding photos of other family guy characters holding photos and it kept zooming in.


----------



## Erich Generic

Poopie has no tits whatsoever


----------



## bagochina

Wow talk about rude Erich Wow


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> Wow talk about rude Erich Wow



you don't even like boobs


----------



## kaywholed

Erich Generic said:


> Poopie has no tits whatsoever
> 
> 
> Why you gotta make me say embarrassing things like that poopie? You stay the hell away from my Amanda



just because you boobs are bigger than poopie's doesn't mean she has none.


----------



## soundsystem00

I think poopie looks just fine the way she is.


----------



## bagochina

She was probably just smashing um down and bad camera angle.


----------



## Erich Generic

Nigga had to draw it on her stomach cos she ain't had none


----------



## nowdubnvr6

haha


----------



## Seyer

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> This is relevant to my interests.



Hit me uppPPPpPPppp


----------



## poopie

Who are you going to see?

Or are you finally going to let WaaO paint your face white?


----------



## Lysis

I am a nerd, so my star struck moment will be when I meet Matt Cutts in October. I suspect there will be some joke played on me, so I must drink a lot and prepare.

Waao is too busy trying to shove it in my ass to reach my face. He is a faggot, after all.


----------



## lonewolf13

brokeback mtn. iirc


----------



## shimazu

lysis is a belieber


----------



## foolsgold

^^^ hoooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo christ noooooooooooooooooo please god no dont be a belieber of all things for the love of god not that


----------



## Lysis

I'm such a ditz that I dunno if belieber is a typo or a real term. I know. I'm embarrassing to be around.


----------



## foolsgold

its what the sad little boy wrote in ann franks guestbook after visiting the place how she would be a belieber


----------



## laugh

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Wait so you put on a record and turn knobs and pretend like your a musician.. Unst Unst Unst



You play ukulele?


----------



## lonewolf13

he plays the skinflute iirc tbph


----------



## lonewolf13

1000 swim make a new thread.


----------



## pharmakos

lonewolf13 said:


> 1000 swim make a new thread.



you're on crack


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

she was yelling run billy ray run


----------



## lonewolf13

did Martha w/ the new hip beat you again?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nah I smacked that bitch out at mile 3


----------



## Lysis

PI, you can be the voice of reason. The one who tells us that we are being shamefully embarrassing.


----------



## Bill

Lysis said:


> shamefully embarrassing



But I thought waao parties no other way


----------



## Lysis

He doesn't, but maybe if someone said "put her boobs away you faggot!" it might lessen the embarrassing blow.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Lysis said:


> PI, you can be the voice of reason. The one who tells us that we are being shamefully embarrassing.


then who will monitor me?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Made me look


----------



## Lysis

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> then who will monitor me?



Irresponsible people taking over the bar. Fuck yeah!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

this would not be the first time


----------



## Jabberwocky

For some reason I don't see PI the mortgage paying, good food cooking, life all in order girl, getting wild at a bar.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

oh honey you have no idea where I have been and still like to do


----------



## Jabberwocky

Is that how you hurt your groin? Dancing on the pool table, to Whitesnake?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I did a stint as a go go dancer and got paid in drugs


----------



## Lysis

Pagey said:


> So much win in that paragraph.
> 
> You'll fit right in in Paris.



lol Pagey, I wish Paris wasn't so far or I would come visit. Dammit girl, one of these days I will visit. If you're a famous writer, by god woman the drinks are on you.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Do kids come up to waao and ask if he wants to buy any viagra?


----------



## Lysis

kaywholed said:


> and everybody, is like, damn grandpa must be loaded



lol my friend said that to me. "You just look like you're well taken care of." hahaha  I remember some chick saying something to me about him and I told her I was his hooker. Good times.



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Do kids come up to waao and ask if he wants to buy any viagra?



Waao could probably beat out several 20 year olds on this forum for most boners and stamina. You guys have no idea.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Must be all those moonstones


----------



## Pagey

Lysis said:


> lol Pagey, I wish Paris wasn't so far or I would come visit. Dammit girl, one of these days I will visit. If you're a famous writer, by god woman the drinks are on you.



Aaah I know. One day though! And don't worry, if I'm a famous writer it'll be a bottle of champagne each


----------



## Lysis

lol possibly. Freakin junkies.


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> Waao could probably beat off several 20 year olds.


ewww


----------



## Lysis

Well, he could probably do that too.


----------



## Bill

Lysis said:


> You guys have no idea.



I think we do


----------



## lonewolf13

did he turn you into a vampire yet?


----------



## lonewolf13

ur pretty hot tbph


----------



## ArCi

Kanye West - Through The Wire


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

beagleboy said:


> i just noticed I have a overbite. The jaw has to be broken and wired shut for a peroid of time to fix it. I also am missing a adult tooth. I have a ceramic implant. My dad had three teeth where Im missing an adult.



I've always wanted to have a brief synopsis of the dental anatomy of random drug user.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's noob stuff


----------



## xstayfadedx

And that's why you shouldn't bang underage girls


----------



## nowdubnvr6

it is what it is


----------



## One Thousand Words

You nsfw a Ken mound?


----------



## .Felix.

hahaha h\what is a ken moun??? and ya my cam sucks


----------



## One Thousand Words

You never checked under your sisters Ken doll's pants?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

.Felix. said:


> and ya my cam sucks



get u a new one bb


----------



## .Felix.

lol oh i get it, nothing. lol


----------



## iheartthisthread

Been so long since we've seen 'em I forgot.


----------



## shimazu

arci has it open up automatically with his web browser

2 mins is kind of slow tbh


----------



## ArCi

hahaha


----------



## pharmakos

shimazu said:


> 2 mins is kind of slow tbh



he rubbed one out to them before posting


----------



## shimazu

we've all given up hope really


----------



## pastelcircus

EbowTheLetter said:


> Yes.


----------



## pastelcircus

The wifebeater farmer's tan trumps all imo

/i know that feel, kaywhole
truth be told, I'm jealous of that burn.

burns turn into tans in the best way..


----------



## Erich Generic

Why the hell is there a pic of kaywholed without his shirt on on my screen


----------



## kaywholed

Erich Generic said:


> Why the hell is there a pic of kaywholed without his shirt on on my screen



because you are fapping.


----------



## tentram

Why are there pastel nudes ruining the huge erection i had sfter seeing my first albino wookie?


----------



## tentram

Yeah but i still gave her the pork in the first place. You just came in and took off from where i /fin.


----------



## pastelcircus

'never explain, never apologize'


----------



## tentram

Dont you guys go sending pics of your anus as a thankyou to the better contributers in here? Ive got a special shoot i send out randomly twice a week to greenlighters so they have an idea of what theyre missing.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Okay


----------



## laugh

shoots are soo yesterday tbh. poop shoot shoots are even worser.


----------



## pastelcircus

tentram said:


> Dont you guys go sending pics of your anus as a thankyou to the better contributers in here? Ive got a special shoot i send out randomly twice a week to greenlighters so they have an idea of what theyre missing.


sounds like your standard bluelight Christmas card, we're just so brain dead that we don't know that Christmas isn't actually a year-long thing...


----------



## Erich Generic

bagochina said:


> why did you take pictures of the pictures though?
> !



She is about to get murdered in a horror film scene.

I have the snuff copy.


----------



## tentram

pastel said:
			
		

> sounds like your standard bluelight Christmas card, we're just so brain dead that we don't know that Christmas isn't actually a year-long thing...



Year long thing...what? You cant leave my dry here, things were just sounding appeasing to the ears.


----------



## Jabberwocky

SarcasticOne said:


> Girl you just solidified your place at the top.



.......with your bottom


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Good one Sarcastic... 

Fucking ape


----------



## lonewolf13

noonecommented ont he houndog


----------



## PantyRaid

Oh, lonewolf






I see your hound dog


----------



## lonewolf13

PR just moved up to #3 on my list.


----------



## PantyRaid

Whos #2?



Pastel is #1 tbph imo amirite?


----------



## lonewolf13

ul nvr kno

psshhh pastel wishes she was top 5 tbph


----------



## PantyRaid

Pastel can top my 5 any time tbph







I have no idea what that was supposed to mean but it sounds vaguely naughty so ill stick to my guns and post it anyway


----------



## lonewolf13

i wanna suck on Panty's panties while she still has them on... if she's female


----------



## PantyRaid

I was last time i checked

I usually dont wear panties though



Every now and then the mood strikes me

Id wear them 4 u tho


----------



## pastelcircus

Thread's over, so's burns take the cake.



PantyRaid said:


> Pastel can top my 5 any time tbhp


done and done.


----------



## PantyRaid

pastelcircus said:


> done and done.




Yessssssssss


----------



## KoreyS




----------



## beagleboy

^wife or prozi?


----------



## MikeOekiM

it's the guy from the coffin and he returns with nudie pics!

is she a vampire as well?


----------



## ArCi

lol what in the fuck.

those are some weird photos






*NSFW*: 






















There is no way in hell that bitch is under 180


----------



## pastelcircus

requesting PI nudes pls.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

nah let's relish in yours for a few pages


----------



## Jabberwocky

pastelcircus said:


> requesting PI nudes pls.



PI -   Thou hast been challenged. Dost thou forfeit thine throne to thee PastelCircus, or shall the heavens open thine self up, and rain nudies from 2 goddesses.


The people will cheer, the harps will play, the streets will be littered with the tears of the common soul.


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> i'm noticing a pattern here, kaywholed.



if you insist, I guess I could oblige you and we could team up for the cutest n00dy photoz ever.


----------



## pastelcircus

but dude,

you're a boy.


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> but dude,
> 
> you're a man.


yeah, exactly what you _need_.


----------



## pastelcircus

ah.


----------



## Owl Eyed

shake ur asshole for me kholed.


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> Too bad that wasn't a gif showing your tits bouncing



^^^


----------



## bagochina

Whoa, my post mysteriously reappeared.  Nice!


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

MMMMMMM china what the fuck I thought you were a dude.

EDIT: aha pastel repost I see.

Seconding PI noodz request - yush.


----------



## pastelcircus

I refuse to open that.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## shimazu

I still laugh when I see this pic


*NSFW*:


----------



## pastelcircus

... 8)


----------



## Erich Generic

STOP



i


----------



## tentram

no i stahp it ewick


----------



## Erich Generic

Lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Plz no more Dolan talk... Dunno how much more I can take


----------



## Falcon

dew pls


----------



## lightofmeaning

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's okay lom.. I'll just ask her....
> 
> 
> Jean Paul baby can you post some more pics for me to see your beautiful being... I love u bb



You're the only one who loves and understands me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Even if I have a pimple the size of a half dollar on my chest?


----------



## pharmakos

Jean-Paul said:


> what in my mod dress
> yea mods were hippies
> good knowledge of pop culture you have there



??? totally wasn't talking to you dude

are your initials LOM?


----------



## Jean-Paul

i don't know at this point.
let'd not cut corners.
i'm drinking my 3 last tallboy PBRs at 10am. i becoming less lucid every minute. 
i have regressed to singing to nevermind by nirvana with my headphones on with my roommate right here.


----------



## lightofmeaning

It’s like when you see someone waving and you wave back but you realize they weren’t waving at you and you try to act like it didn’t happen.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sounds like. My Friday night


----------



## pharmakos

we did talk about her for like two straight pages, so i understand the confusion

still though


----------



## Jean-Paul

you know. my roommate is a saint.
do you have any idea what singing along to someone who screams a lot is like.
this guy has seen me at my absolute fucking craziest and continues to care about me.
it's like.
i don't know what traumatized you in your childhood.
but i'm glad it benefits me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Jp baby... nothing crazy about shooting dope and singing nirvana

some people like to treat wounded birds


----------



## Jean-Paul

i've been clean off dope since fkn new years
pr [ossibly february
there was an incident in february
since then no dice no want


----------



## pharmakos

Jean-Paul said:


> you know. my roommate is a saint.
> do you have any idea what singing along to someone who screams a lot is like.
> this guy has seen me at my absolute fucking craziest and continues to care about me.
> it's like.
> i don't know what traumatized you in your childhood.
> but i'm glad it benefits me.



'Cause love's such an old-fashioned word
And love dares you to care for the people on the edge of the night
And love dares you to change our way of caring about ourselves
This is our last dance
This is our last dance
This is ourselves
Under pressure
Under pressure
Pressure


----------



## bagochina

Were you a cutter Jean Paul?


----------



## Jean-Paul

but my roommie did also put up with that even though it bugged the shit out of him
he was like
he thought i had given up on life but i was going through this hopeless phase before i got on my meds
and he was like
the only good part of it was you were really calm and quiet when you were high. except for the throwing up. but the rest was pretty peaceful.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm hard as Fuck


----------



## Jean-Paul

bagochina said:


> Were you a cutter Jean Paul?



yeah. would you like to make a joke now. 
i didn't even think about it the first time i did it. i think i was like nine. i just walked into the bathroom and did it and felt better.
it's less and less every year but it's still in there


----------



## pharmakos

my first time cutting i used a blunt screwdriver


----------



## bagochina

No joke, just trying to understand you as a person.


----------



## laugh

im rick james


----------



## shimazu

I told you this conversation was going to suck






gtfo


----------



## Jean-Paul

oh child


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> Up until now I didn't even know that kaywholed had a penis, now all I want is it to be IN ME.


fax yourself to my work, and I'll fuck you in the the managers office while he is out of town.


----------



## pastelcircus

Why, I never-


----------



## Captain.Heroin

kaywholed said:


> no, way back I posted my dick about to be chopped by shrubbery shears or something retarded.  i was high.



*cringe*


----------



## lostNfound

^^^ 

http://rapgenius.com/discussions/1977-Real-meaning-of-cray


----------



## xstayfadedx

Fuck this thread to pieces


----------



## Bob Loblaw




----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## shimazu

I thought we already had an over rated thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> I think he's cool.



That 'splains it.


----------



## Erich Generic

lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He is probably watching Lost


----------



## laugh

really?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Horrible meme shim


----------



## shimazu

PantyRaid said:


> Alasdairs gonna come post some awesome retorts in this thread and you gize'll get pwned



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/620477-Paste-The-Last-Thing-You-Copied-v-CTRL-ALT-DEL


----------



## pharmakos

alasdair will probably come and close this thread


----------



## Erich Generic

MikeOekiM said:


> def true about is computer



my computer is actually 10 times faster than yours, it's just really sensitive about outgoing and incoming transmissions


----------



## PantyRaid

I will cry myself to sleep every single night once that happens

Which it probably will tbh 


I like reading his responses to the people in the 'why cant i do such-and-such' threads or the 'why did this thing happen' ones.

Many lulz are had


----------



## pharmakos

why can't _i_ be a bluelight admin?


----------



## Thanatos

Half breed appreciation thread: close please.


----------



## MikeOekiM

Erich Generic said:


> my computer is actually 10 times faster than yours, it's just really sensitive about outgoing and incoming transmissions



but ur comp doesnt have cool lights on the keyboard that can be any color you'd like
tell him shimazu


----------



## nowdubnvr6

tits or gtfo


----------



## PantyRaid

thenightwatch said:


> why can't _i_ be a bluelight admin?


Because then theyd have to close your threads in the special mod section too


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Where is my thread


----------



## shimazu

I actually have a restraining order on erich right now so someone else is going to have to whisper down the lane on this one


----------



## nowdubnvr6




----------



## pharmakos

inb4 close


----------



## nowdubnvr6

you think you could give my dick a mouth hug?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

*Pantyraid or die*

You choose


I choose pr


----------



## nowdubnvr6




----------



## laugh

same


----------



## laugh

ghey


----------



## Erich Generic

I actually havent listen to any dwe rap as of yet. 


Dwe which of your raps would you suggest for the unheard of viewer?


----------



## laugh

nowdubnvr6 said:


> tits or gtfo



qft imo


----------



## PantyRaid

Can i choose both since its me?


Also thats gotta be the funniest picture ive seen all day


----------



## soundsystem00

Pantyraid...

I no longer want to raid your panties. 

Cool points deducted, and Facebook friendship terminated.  UNFRIENDED.


----------



## pharmakos

as much as i wanna die

i still choose pantyraid


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Any of them. Will satisfy.


----------



## Erich Generic

MikeOekiM said:


> but ur comp doesnt have cool lights on the keyboard that can be any color you'd like
> tell him shimazu



Lol so maybe I'm slightly jealous of your Alienware.


----------



## PantyRaid

soundsystem00 said:


> Pantyraid...
> 
> I no longer want to raid your panties.
> 
> Cool points deducted, and Facebook friendship terminated.  UNFRIENDED.



Vat haff i done??

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooyoucantdothistome


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He is jealous


----------



## laugh

you know what you did. bad girl!

inb4/


----------



## Erich Generic

nowdubnvr6 said:


>



Wats the pistons dudes name. I know I've seen him as a commentator before


----------



## laugh

damon?
kuran?
alisdair?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Snorlax or die


----------



## nowdubnvr6

isaih thomas


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Bluelight is currently offline for routine maintenance. This should take a few minutes at most.
Please try again soon. Sorry for the trouble!

Bluelight is currently offline for routine maintenance. This should take a few minutes at most.
Please try again soon. Sorry for the trouble!

Bluelight is currently offline for routine maintenance. This should take a few minutes at most.
Please try again soon. Sorry for the trouble!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The for the reminder bud,!


----------



## laugh




----------



## Bob Loblaw

tentram said:


> i  bobby.
> 
> my birthday sharing little brother i should have had.


Yes.

Hmm wonder which staffer mergred all of dis...


----------



## tentram

we should merge yo make some kind of indestructable industrial strngth drugz making and taking mechanically engineered humanoids!

shotgun the face mask! and black ribbon cape.

the most important thing we ned full attention on are our SUPER names!

ideas? anybody?

if you come up with 2 winners you automatically esrn a temporary Sidekick roll with a costume, name and catch phrase for everyody to catch onto and sing with great joy when theyve learned after a gruelling time with much repetitifveness.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Frightened Inmate Nos. 1 & 2


We'll be the frightened inmate acquaintances.


----------



## Jean-Paul

i'll be your friend in das experiment til circumstances make use choose between friendship n death


----------



## laugh

Quit sniffing glue mate


----------



## ArCi




----------



## Erich Generic

THis pic deserves its own thread IMO


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> THis pic deserves its own thread IMO



I agree with Eriq


----------



## shimazu

pastelcircus said:


> my lil' niggas
> 
> however, I'm sure there's at least one of you who is 110% positive that you are, in fact, a lil' nigga of mine when you are not, in fact, my lil' nigga.
> 
> good day.



is it someone who lives in Michigan or in Parts Unknown aka cant afford a po box and the mailman stopped showing up with the mail after the third biting incident we weren't able to evict for because the kid has some issues ok and adding more issues is only going to give him exactly what he needs so let's not get too tough on him because that was the fastest black friday I've ever seen at target and if I didnt think he was adjusting his crotch every time I turned around then crying about big dick problems I'd think he was a good guy who doesn't remind me of the feeling I get when I see a rainforest becoming books about how to save the environment by eating vegetarian and losing your reproductive organs slowly over time rather than in one quick moment you turn out to regret immidiately when you realize for as much as he complains about women it still beats being a sarlacc pit for some guy who is his best friend and soulmate but seriously, pushes my buttons sometimes and I've almost had it with this train wreck of a relationship that is seriously going to take years off of my life or away from living a free and proud life with no fear of being unheard of every time someone says a word that ends in the same sound as maggot and could have been looking at him out of their periph like he used to do when he was a bouncer and had the safest Octoberfest since the one where the kid fell off the gravitron and broke his neck on the poorly located fire extenguisher that expired back when bouncers weren't just the first guy who apply for thr job and actually could keep things under control if it was anything more serious than the only fair within 4 counties that had parking for tractors and cars that would need a jump upon being turned off yet the driver doesnt carry jumper cables because he'd rather have gas to get places and rely on complete strangers to not teach him a lesson while he tries to convince girls who still have curfews and texting limits that 8th grade is the age when all the cool kids really start exploring their sexuality with someone who has a high charisma number when I am doing what I do best and resting my eyes for 3/4 of the day so I can pretend my dreams are real and that time period where I make people want to laugh in my face repeadtly for however long I don't care for is actually just a dream and I've been having some crazy dreams ever since that CVS with a rewards program opened up down the one street in and out of town and home to the only man in the united states who has been convicted of being a cancer to society and like a really rare form of cancer that doesnt really do anything noticeable it just sucks the life out of everything until you just kill yourself to escape the pain of being such a good listener and I've had a lot on my mind lately especially after I made room by killing all my hopes and dreams a long time ago when I realized that Everquest items were impossible to sell for real US Dollars because they dont accept them in China and nobody wants to spend real money on something that will make them spend an equal amount in Mountain Dew and paper towels in case I spill the mountain dew because I can't let some people I dont even fucking know and who would immidiately ignore me if they actually spoke more than 3 words throughout the entire raid because they've all done it 68 times before and it hasnt been updated in a decade so they all just do whippets and pray to god a mathematically random generated number gets them one step closer to being a hero to millions of people with no discernable reason to not tweak their fictional characters attributes by 2-3 points each way and seeing if it would be a strategy they could have every person who has ever installed the game and logged in without beating the game for logging in within 5 seconds of being told there was going to be a total of 4 players, and 45 bots per player although it could be as high as 64, were not really sure because we stopped keeping server statistics after people realized the Titanic didnt sink right away after the ice berg struck but rather stuck around long enough to let the people in steerage who don't know how shitty their situation was think a person with any kind of wealth would save their shitty game that was only popular because even failures in life could potentially succeed at becoming more than an armchair philosopher who cant even keep his arms on the chair for longer than 2 minutes because he found the chair in a crime scene that was left suddenly when they discovered it wasnt someone who would get them on the news or at least the english news so they just went to an abandoned house party that also had a support group for people who were about to snap for living in the one state that would make me be envious of being in New Jersey without comprehensive car insurance and a low amount of money because the salt from the sea and high guido population is collected and synthesised into an extremely potent form of bullshit that can cause fatal amounts of fake emotions to be released too quickly which reacts with their chemicals in their hair and huge heads to create a stench that only people in their hometowns seem to think is normal and acceptable for a place that has the largest number of registered waste disposal companies in the world yet they never actually pick up anything because the egirr state is a big trash can anyway and you can still gamble even with snakes who claim to be connected with people who have seen a fair amount of mobster movies and have been to Sicily to meet with the old bosses aka work the same amount of hours per week as a 9th grade student with restrictive parents in a job that relies on tourists unknowingly purchasing your shitty products that give now form of preview of what you are about to regret buying until you realize there's a reason Coke is thr most popular drink in the world and the original reason was taken out almost a century ago and now its just on top by default because every country in europe is too busy spending money on ways to act like theyre better than America and on the amount of employees needed to be compensated for all the overtime hours they log at the immigration office just making copies of the forms with a possible of four different last names on it and depending on who your mom got knocked up by depends on what kind of life you can expect to talk hilariously awkward through and make you card anyone who doesn't have visible liver spots or a Hoveround they got for free for doing exactly what made them need a Hoveround in the first place instead of being unable to contract their muscles voluntarily and instead relying on people like pastelcircus to give up their chance at not hating their life just to give people the chance to realize their's is completely fucked up and maybe those pro-choice ads weren't so offensive or infuriating to people who would be classmates of said group and the classmates that like really have no control over their actions not the ones who your parents just didnt let you sleep over their house when you were growing up because they know the parents and that is not a household I want my children risking their chance at being left unattended to with possible guns on the premises because I know he taught his son who is almost ready to lose his training wheels to shoot people with the painful weapon of their accent that may as well ressurect Billy Shakespeare and kick his ass while you show him what entertainment will become in a few hundred years right before you apologize for not actually understanding 65% of the book because they talked like everyone had just gotten back from an epic journey back then because science was still in its infancy and people were impressed by shit homeless people take for granted by now even though they paid the low cost price of getting some of their dinner for the next two days on their hands and not in the makeshift bag stitched together from pieces of cig butts I put out in case I want something to nibble on later to cleanse my palette and give me a greater chance of letting everyone stop acting like they believe you will ever make them not change their facebook profile to the highest settings because theyre too polite to defriend you and you have multiple aliases in neighboring towns with pictures of guys you wish were facing the same questions as you were so you could just finally get that burden off your shoulders and give people an explanantion for your whining about how every girl you ever dated had issues like yeah they all had the same major issue in a boyfriend who assumed a hooked up soft drink and extra cinnamon crisps at taco bell when your manager wasn't looking up how to tie an executioners knot without knowing how to finish something in their lives let alone something that requires a great deal of conviction that anyone who cries of being lost in their life clearly couldnt posess if they would just give a fuck about anything besides not giving a fuck about anything


----------



## pharmakos

what the FUCK shimazu


----------



## nowdubnvr6

I wish i could read that but the lines run together and i read the same shit 5 or 8 times


----------



## pharmakos

shimazu said:


> is it someone who lives in Michigan or in Parts Unknown aka cant afford a po box and the mailman stopped showing up with the mail after the third biting incident we weren't able to evict for because the kid has some issues ok and adding more issues is only going to give him exactly what he needs so let's not get too tough on him because that was the fastest black friday I've ever seen at target and if I didnt think he was adjusting his crotch every time I turned around then crying about big dick problems I'd think he was a good guy who doesn't remind me of the feeling I get when I see a rainforest becoming books about how to save the environment by eating vegetarian and losing your reproductive organs slowly over time rather than in one quick moment you turn out to regret immidiately when you realize for as much as he complains about women it still beats being a sarlacc pit for some guy who is his best friend and soulmate but seriously, pushes my buttons sometimes and I've almost had it with this train wreck of a relationship that is seriously going to take years off of my life or away from living a free and proud life with no fear of being unheard of every time someone says a word that ends in the same sound as maggot and could have been looking at him out of their periph like he used to do when he was a bouncer and had the safest Octoberfest since the one where the kid fell off the gravitron and broke his neck on the poorly located fire extenguisher that expired back when bouncers weren't just the first guy who apply for thr job and actually could keep things under control if it was anything more serious than the only fair within 4 counties that had parking for tractors and cars that would need a jump upon being turned off yet the driver doesnt carry jumper cables because he'd rather have gas to get places and rely on complete strangers to not teach him a lesson while he tries to convince girls who still have curfews and texting limits that 8th grade is the age when all the cool kids really start exploring their sexuality with someone who has a high charisma number when I am doing what I do best and resting my eyes for 3/4 of the day so I can pretend my dreams are real and that time period where I make people want to laugh in my face repeadtly for however long I don't care for is actually just a dream and I've been having some crazy dreams ever since that CVS with a rewards program opened up down the one street in and out of town and home to the only man in the united states who has been convicted of being a cancer to society and like a really rare form of cancer that doesnt really do anything noticeable it just sucks the life out of everything until you just kill yourself to escape the pain of being such a good listener and I've had a lot on my mind lately especially after I made room by killing all my hopes and dreams a long time ago when I realized that Everquest items were impossible to sell for real US Dollars because they dont accept them in China and nobody wants to spend real money on something that will make them spend an equal amount in Mountain Dew and paper towels in case I spill the mountain dew because I can't let some people I dont even fucking know and who would immidiately ignore me if they actually spoke more than 3 words throughout the entire raid because they've all done it 68 times before and it hasnt been updated in a decade so they all just do whippets and pray to god a mathematically random generated number gets them one step closer to being a hero to millions of people with no discernable reason to not tweak their fictional characters attributes by 2-3 points each way and seeing if it would be a strategy they could have every person who has ever installed the game and logged in without beating the game for logging in within 5 seconds of being told there was going to be a total of 4 players, and 45 bots per player although it could be as high as 64, were not really sure because we stopped keeping server statistics after people realized the Titanic didnt sink right away after the ice berg struck but rather stuck around long enough to let the people in steerage who don't know how shitty their situation was think a person with any kind of wealth would save their shitty game that was only popular because even failures in life could potentially succeed at becoming more than an armchair philosopher who cant even keep his arms on the chair for longer than 2 minutes because he found the chair in a crime scene that was left suddenly when they discovered it wasnt someone who would get them on the news or at least the english news so they just went to an abandoned house party that also had a support group for people who were about to snap for living in the one state that would make me be envious of being in New Jersey without comprehensive car insurance and a low amount of money because the salt from the sea and high guido population is collected and synthesised into an extremely potent form of bullshit that can cause fatal amounts of fake emotions to be released too quickly which reacts with their chemicals in their hair and huge heads to create a stench that only people in their hometowns seem to think is normal and acceptable for a place that has the largest number of registered waste disposal companies in the world yet they never actually pick up anything because the egirr state is a big trash can anyway and you can still gamble even with snakes who claim to be connected with people who have seen a fair amount of mobster movies and have been to Sicily to meet with the old bosses aka work the same amount of hours per week as a 9th grade student with restrictive parents in a job that relies on tourists unknowingly purchasing your shitty products that give now form of preview of what you are about to regret buying until you realize there's a reason Coke is thr most popular drink in the world and the original reason was taken out almost a century ago and now its just on top by default because every country in europe is too busy spending money on ways to act like theyre better than America and on the amount of employees needed to be compensated for all the overtime hours they log at the immigration office just making copies of the forms with a possible of four different last names on it and depending on who your mom got knocked up by depends on what kind of life you can expect to talk hilariously awkward through and make you card anyone who doesn't have visible liver spots or a Hoveround they got for free for doing exactly what made them need a Hoveround in the first place instead of being unable to contract their muscles voluntarily and instead relying on people like pastelcircus to give up their chance at not hating their life just to give people the chance to realize their's is completely fucked up and maybe those pro-choice ads weren't so offensive or infuriating to people who would be classmates of said group and the classmates that like really have no control over their actions not the ones who your parents just didnt let you sleep over their house when you were growing up because they know the parents and that is not a household I want my children risking their chance at being left unattended to with possible guns on the premises because I know he taught his son who is almost ready to lose his training wheels to shoot people with the painful weapon of their accent that may as well ressurect Billy Shakespeare and kick his ass while you show him what entertainment will become in a few hundred years right before you apologize for not actually understanding 65% of the book because they talked like everyone had just gotten back from an epic journey back then because science was still in its infancy and people were impressed by shit homeless people take for granted by now even though they paid the low cost price of getting some of their dinner for the next two days on their hands and not in the makeshift bag stitched together from pieces of cig butts I put out in case I want something to nibble on later to cleanse my palette and give me a greater chance of letting everyone stop acting like they believe you will ever make them not change their facebook profile to the highest settings because theyre too polite to defriend you and you have multiple aliases in neighboring towns with pictures of guys you wish were facing the same questions as you were so you could just finally get that burden off your shoulders and give people an explanantion for your whining about how every girl you ever dated had issues like yeah they all had the same major issue in a boyfriend who assumed a hooked up soft drink and extra cinnamon crisps at taco bell when your manager wasn't looking up how to tie an executioners knot without knowing how to finish something in their lives let alone something that requires a great deal of conviction that anyone who cries of being lost in their life clearly couldnt posess if they would just give a fuck about anything besides not giving a fuck about anything



once i realized that the entire rant was about me, i had to read it all

thats the longest runon sentence ever


----------



## PantyRaid

I wish i had some sort of app that would read things to me

Im vaguely interested in what sorts of interesting things are buried in that post but i could only get through a little bit of it before my attention faltered and then totally gave out.


----------



## pharmakos

tl;dr version is:  shimazu wishes he was me even though i'm a huge piece of shit


----------



## nowdubnvr6

PantyRaid said:


> I wish i had some sort of app that would read things to me
> 
> Im vaguely interested in what sorts of interesting things are buried in that post but i could only get through a little bit of it before my attention faltered and then totally gave out.



same


----------



## laugh

=



shimazu said:


> is it someone who lives in Michigan or in Parts Unknown aka cant afford a po box and the mailman stopped showing up with the mail after the third biting incident we weren't able to evict for because the kid has some issues ok and adding more issues is only going to give him exactly what he needs so let's not get too tough on him because that was the fastest black friday I've ever seen at target and if I didnt think he was adjusting his crotch every time I turned around then crying about big dick problems I'd think he was a good guy who doesn't remind me of the feeling I get when I see a rainforest becoming books about how to save the environment by eating vegetarian and losing your reproductive organs slowly over time rather than in one quick moment you turn out to regret immidiately when you realize for as much as he complains about women it still beats being a sarlacc pit for some guy who is his best friend and soulmate but seriously, pushes my buttons sometimes and I've almost had it with this train wreck of a relationship that is seriously going to take years off of my life or away from living a free and proud life with no fear of being unheard of every time someone says a word that ends in the same sound as maggot and could have been looking at him out of their periph like he used to do when he was a bouncer and had the safest Octoberfest since the one where the kid fell off the gravitron and broke his neck on the poorly located fire extenguisher that expired back when bouncers weren't just the first guy who apply for thr job and actually could keep things under control if it was anything more serious than the only fair within 4 counties that had parking for tractors and cars that would need a jump upon being turned off yet the driver doesnt carry jumper cables because he'd rather have gas to get places and rely on complete strangers to not teach him a lesson while he tries to convince girls who still have curfews and texting limits that 8th grade is the age when all the cool kids really start exploring their sexuality with someone who has a high charisma number when I am doing what I do best and resting my eyes for 3/4 of the day so I can pretend my dreams are real and that time period where I make people want to laugh in my face repeadtly for however long I don't care for is actually just a dream and I've been having some crazy dreams ever since that CVS with a rewards program opened up down the one street in and out of town and home to the only man in the united states who has been convicted of being a cancer to society and like a really rare form of cancer that doesnt really do anything noticeable it just sucks the life out of everything until you just kill yourself to escape the pain of being such a good listener and I've had a lot on my mind lately especially after I made room by killing all my hopes and dreams a long time ago when I realized that Everquest items were impossible to sell for real US Dollars because they dont accept them in China and nobody wants to spend real money on something that will make them spend an equal amount in Mountain Dew and paper towels in case I spill the mountain dew because I can't let some people I dont even fucking know and who would immidiately ignore me if they actually spoke more than 3 words throughout the entire raid because they've all done it 68 times before and it hasnt been updated in a decade so they all just do whippets and pray to god a mathematically random generated number gets them one step closer to being a hero to millions of people with no discernable reason to not tweak their fictional characters attributes by 2-3 points each way and seeing if it would be a strategy they could have every person who has ever installed the game and logged in without beating the game for logging in within 5 seconds of being told there was going to be a total of 4 players, and 45 bots per player although it could be as high as 64, were not really sure because we stopped keeping server statistics after people realized the Titanic didnt sink right away after the ice berg struck but rather stuck around long enough to let the people in steerage who don't know how shitty their situation was think a person with any kind of wealth would save their shitty game that was only popular because even failures in life could potentially succeed at becoming more than an armchair philosopher who cant even keep his arms on the chair for longer than 2 minutes because he found the chair in a crime scene that was left suddenly when they discovered it wasnt someone who would get them on the news or at least the english news so they just went to an abandoned house party that also had a support group for people who were about to snap for living in the one state that would make me be envious of being in New Jersey without comprehensive car insurance and a low amount of money because the salt from the sea and high guido population is collected and synthesised into an extremely potent form of bullshit that can cause fatal amounts of fake emotions to be released too quickly which reacts with their chemicals in their hair and huge heads to create a stench that only people in their hometowns seem to think is normal and acceptable for a place that has the largest number of registered waste disposal companies in the world yet they never actually pick up anything because the egirr state is a big trash can anyway and you can still gamble even with snakes who claim to be connected with people who have seen a fair amount of mobster movies and have been to Sicily to meet with the old bosses aka work the same amount of hours per week as a 9th grade student with restrictive parents in a job that relies on tourists unknowingly purchasing your shitty products that give now form of preview of what you are about to regret buying until you realize there's a reason Coke is thr most popular drink in the world and the original reason was taken out almost a century ago and now its just on top by default because every country in europe is too busy spending money on ways to act like theyre better than America and on the amount of employees needed to be compensated for all the overtime hours they log at the immigration office just making copies of the forms with a possible of four different last names on it and depending on who your mom got knocked up by depends on what kind of life you can expect to talk hilariously awkward through and make you card anyone who doesn't have visible liver spots or a Hoveround they got for free for doing exactly what made them need a Hoveround in the first place instead of being unable to contract their muscles voluntarily and instead relying on people like pastelcircus to give up their chance at not hating their life just to give people the chance to realize their's is completely fucked up and maybe those pro-choice ads weren't so offensive or infuriating to people who would be classmates of said group and the classmates that like really have no control over their actions not the ones who your parents just didnt let you sleep over their house when you were growing up because they know the parents and that is not a household I want my children risking their chance at being left unattended to with possible guns on the premises because I know he taught his son who is almost ready to lose his training wheels to shoot people with the painful weapon of their accent that may as well ressurect Billy Shakespeare and kick his ass while you show him what entertainment will become in a few hundred years right before you apologize for not actually understanding 65% of the book because they talked like everyone had just gotten back from an epic journey back then because science was still in its infancy and people were impressed by shit homeless people take for granted by now even though they paid the low cost price of getting some of their dinner for the next two days on their hands and not in the makeshift bag stitched together from pieces of cig butts I put out in case I want something to nibble on later to cleanse my palette and give me a greater chance of letting everyone stop acting like they believe you will ever make them not change their facebook profile to the highest settings because theyre too polite to defriend you and you have multiple aliases in neighboring towns with pictures of guys you wish were facing the same questions as you were so you could just finally get that burden off your shoulders and give people an explanantion for your whining about how every girl you ever dated had issues like yeah they all had the same major issue in a boyfriend who assumed a hooked up soft drink and extra cinnamon crisps at taco bell when your manager wasn't looking up how to tie an executioners knot without knowing how to finish something in their lives let alone something that requires a great deal of conviction that anyone who cries of being lost in their life clearly couldnt posess if they would just give a fuck about anything besides not giving a fuck about anything


----------



## shimazu

dont be so vain tnw you know I dont give a fuck about the rainforest it wasnt a bad analogy just along the same lines of when your tv remote doesnt connect with the tv every time and you wind up just accepting it when you know exactly what you want to watch but when youre forced to absorb all the baggage that comes with it after a while you eventually just blow a nerve and point out a bunch of things you'd probably say you dont care about, because that's the only reason people care about you, your inability to not make me feel like I just got cut off from Zoloft and my dog just had to get put down before it even gets past the age of the average relative in china and you have to put your dogs murder on layoway because the new eq expansion came out and you swithched butt wipe brands to ones that reassure you it's whatever as they wipe away the lethal in small doses fumes you would call your personal hygiene but what in reality is an advanced warning system of your approaching life draining commentary and just general vaginal cleaning device behavior


----------



## pharmakos

wow


----------



## xstayfadedx

Smh, people start feeling better about yourselves now


----------



## pharmakos

seriously shimazu are you okay man?

do we need to call the ambulance?


----------



## xstayfadedx

No ambulance needed


----------



## soundsystem00

call a JAMBULANCE lol ROCK ON


----------



## Jean-Paul

soundsystem00 said:


> call a JAMBULANCE lol ROCK ON


i can't believe how hard i just laughed at that


----------



## beagleboy

I'll bet u make a mean speedball


----------



## Jean-Paul

nah not really

i only had one and someone else made it


----------



## modelskinny

ChickenScratch said:


> You're extremely hot.  I can't deny it anymore.  Plus, it's Sunday and I don't hate on Sundays.  Come to Atlanta.  We're the new Hollywood, I'll make you famous.



One of my best friends is from Atlanta. She's awesome. I owe her a visit. Maybe we could like, hang out n shit. As long as it's on a Sunday.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Nice.  I live right in the middle of all the action where they're filming all these movies.  I'm far too ugly to be in any of them, but I did marry and divorce a model once.  She was/is awful.  Anyhoo, you're looking good.


----------



## We are all ONE

Pretty early to be drinkin chicken


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm drinking coffee.  I woke up with a raging boner after a crazed sex dream, opened BL, saw model, like the bush and now want to smash.  I'm gonna spend the rest of the day on the couch watching that twitchy faggot Keegan Bradley.  I hate him so much that just thinking about it has made raging boner go away.


----------



## pastelcircus

Gggggrrrrooooonnggggg


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bb plz


----------



## kaywholed

Jktm said:


> holy shit, it's bigfoot!


----------



## xstayfadedx

Lysis said:


> Oh look it's a black guy.



*slaps

you a highfive*


----------



## We are all ONE

Lysis said:


> Oh look it's a black guy.



lol dumbass
kiss


----------



## Lysis

I got the stupid sign asshole.


----------



## We are all ONE

mmmm asshole


----------



## Erich Generic

Marriage


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Erich Generic said:


> Marriage



the bhole is the marriage hole, therefore i'd marry pastel


----------



## pastelcircus

Erich Generic said:


> Marriage


elopement iirmvho


----------



## lostNfound

^ rather that OS than win 8


----------



## Lysis

I have Win8 on my other computer, and yes, I hate that shitty OS too. I'm going to downgrade to Win7. All I gotta say about Mac is:  How's that Quicktime working out?


----------



## lostNfound

lol quicktime can suck a bag of dicks. VLC.....


i was going to downgrade to win 7 or switch to ubuntu. It's been on my to do list since December. lol


----------



## Seyer

Why not dual boot? ^


----------



## lostNfound

My needs don't really require it both. I'm a simple guy with simple needs, what I don't need is unnecessarily over complicated systems that are sold as simple and easy to use. LISTEN TO YOUR CONSUMERS YOU FUCKS.

Imma go buy an etch a sketch now.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## lostNfound




----------



## pastelcircus

Lysis said:


> Pastel, we need to teach you how to upload images from that awful Mac OS.


just because I don't always do it doesn't mean I don't know how, you know.


----------



## Lysis

That's very hipster of you. Fuck those popular image tools! Nothing but new age shenanigans!


----------



## pastelcircus

#thisis, #hipsterboyswag, #puttingtoetags, #onyoumother, #fuckinghoebags,


----------



## Erich Generic

#pastelcircus, #Erich Generic, #Marriage, #Elopement, 


*NSFW*: 



 #tater tots, #GamGams,


----------



## Lysis

Erich, did you break up with Amanda?


----------



## Erich Generic

In a grand, magically orchestrated symphony, there are rarely any pauses nor breaks, Lysis.
Although, presumably your troll tactics surely would have sufficed had it been targeted at the lesser Intelligent Quotient possessing individual.


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## Seyer

Pagey said:


> Well that was an impressively quick answer



Im stalking you... with my penis.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Funny image : shimazu trying to bench press the bar


----------



## ChickenScratch

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Funny image : shimazu trying to bench press the bar



even funnier  :  you trying to get on a roller coaster


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Funny image : cs being a good father


----------



## shimazu

there are no bad fathers because you should emulate the things they do well and learn from mistakes they made


----------



## Pagey

Seyer said:


> Im stalking you... with my penis.


----------



## slushy muddy water

spin me like one of your french girls


----------



## LOGan1314

You mad bro? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8l40igQlAgM

Fuck, I meant to quote Shimazu....sleep deprevation is a bitch!


----------



## shimazu

Logan you should seriously be a mall cop I wasn't kidding. You could fulfill the job requirements perfectly

~walk around in uniform and with a false sense of purpose
~get to yell at skateboarders and flex on a group of eighth graders who got real mad bro
~unlimited supply of women to creep on and force into awkward and unwanted conversations
~Baby Gap outlet
~no real requirements except an ability to be able to live with being laughed at by everyone they walk past on a daily basis


----------



## shimazu

she probably knows when they need to have a truck come in before the manager even gets a chance to hate his life yet


----------



## shimazu

she probably would have supersized the kids meal if it came with a set of acrylic nails and a free hair weave


----------



## Lysis

She definitely has at least 2 kids with runny noses and she shops at Walmart.


----------



## shimazu

and comes back the next day with the ipods hidden in her back rolls to return them for store credit to get some hair straightener for the twerk recital


----------



## shimazu

Bill do you own a pair of khakis and like watching guys with zero likeability who are making six+ figures to do what you pay money to do in your spare time you should ask WAAO for US open tickets


----------



## Bill

I prefer cords over khakis but I'm sure if I asked he'd gift me
Already has


----------



## Lysis

lol I've never seen him wear khakis, but he has worn the preppy corporate suit clothing.


----------



## beagleboy

> WAAO for US open tickets


Fuck that, he would ask for ndtitl.
Tennis is a gentlemans game, it takes a experienced spectator to examine it, with two oppenets trying to score or earn opportunity to score. Oponenats are on offense or defense as the volley continues.
i buy wal-mart balls for each game because i support wal-mart.
_did BL use to have spell check? _Mine doesnt work.


----------



## shimazu

that's only because theres no tennis courts or non-basketball shoes in the ghetto yet


----------



## shimazu

doesnt matter in the grand scheme of things when you have a greater number of used rigs than books that aren't porno mags laying around the cheap and horribly matching furniture you got stuck keeping when Goodwill said they were actually out of room for items to be moved to the homeless shelter.


----------



## tentram

Your confusing me with captain heroin and the used rigs.

Im going to send you a poster this christmas for your room to really make those white walls pop even more.


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## pastelcircus

I totally accidentally stabbed myself with a non-hypodermic needle today, blood was dripping all down my hand and schtuff.

I also picked up a Gardner snake and stuck him outside because he scared my coworks, that was after I put the band-aid on.


----------



## shimazu

tentram said:


> Your confusing me with captain heroin and the used rigs.
> 
> Im going to send you a poster this christmas for your room to really make those white walls pop even more.



I'm actually quite stocked up on buttwipes atm but I can always use more scratch paper to jot down every time I don't think tentram is a result of what happens when uncouth women get drunk at the zoo and wind up leaving the hospital nine months later with a permanent reminder of why contraception is a worthy investment.


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> I'm actually quite stocked up on buttwipes atm but I can always use more scratch paper to jot down every time I don't think tentram is a result of what happens when *uncouth* women get drunk at the zoo and wind up leaving the hospital with a permanent reminder of why contraception is a worthy investment.



uncouth. ive heard that word like over 5 times in the past couple days and before that ive rarely heard it.
was one of my final reading words i had to study.


----------



## pastelcircus

You've heard it, you just haven't noticed it before because it was never necessarily a part of your vocabulary.

it's science


----------



## soundsystem00

What's hypnodonic mean


----------



## shimazu

you've heard it before, you just never noticed it because your mom doesn't talk about work at the dinner table


----------



## MikeOekiM

shimazu said:


> you've heard it before, you just never noticed it because your mom doesn't talk about work at the dinner table



we dont really even eat dinner as a family anymore


----------



## pastelcircus

Said every single mother, ever


----------



## nowdubnvr6




----------



## shimazu

why because youre down to one set of utensils and dont want to ask your chinese neighbors to borrow their chopsticks because pizza bagels are more of a finger food anyway?


----------



## MikeOekiM

my neighbors are white, they just adopted two little chinese girls.

but i did eat pizza bagels like two days ago for the first time in awhile.


----------



## soundsystem00

nowdubnvr6 said:


>



Dude!!! Lol!! I've seen that .. A friend of mine ( one of those popular ones that get 40 likes for everything they post ) posted that and all these chicks were getting but hurt and all these black guys too. It's was SO epic.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lol fuck em shouldn't perpetuate the stereotype with their actions if they don't like it


----------



## shimazu

MikeOekiM said:


> my neighbors are white, they just adopted two little chinese girls.
> 
> but i did eat pizza bagels like two days ago for the first time in awhile.



even more believable, I bet the dad has a job dealing with business in china doesnt he


----------



## MikeOekiM

he's a really fat firefighter.


----------



## shimazu

I bet they still have family dinners than


----------



## Jabberwocky

no you


----------



## lostNfound

beagleboy said:


> _did BL use to have spell check? _Mine doesnt work.



I noticed.


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> damn, you look good.



stfu box sniffer.  leave the girls alone, the boys need something to pine over.


----------



## pharmakos

pastelcircus said:


> I also picked up a Gardner snake and stuck him outside because he scared my coworks, that was after I put the band-aid on.



garter* snake


----------



## LOGan1314

^^Well, at least I used MY self control because me and faded are homies now....


----------



## We are all ONE

Jesus


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lysis thinking about his Cock size


----------



## Lysis

I'm just making friends.


----------



## We are all ONE

Google 'Fathead' tweakyb


----------



## Hazyasusual

Lysis said:


> Log is Logan, the guy who started the "do you think I am fat" thread. He likes fat asses, 3 push-ups before getting winded, journalism, lifting and making videos.



Hm, that rings a bell, probably came across something about him while browsing threads


----------



## Lysis

Well bummer he's not Cuban.


----------



## Seyer

Hazyasusual said:


> Miks? se ei miten kään liitu Kraftiin, kans mun suomen kirjoitus ei ole oikein hyvä. i have to copy and paste ä and the o with two dots



Jos asut Suomessa on pakko olla ä, ö ja å näppäimistöl.

inb4 Mr Hankey


----------



## Lysis

Hazyasusual said:


> Half finnish half japanese , you got a thing for cubans lysis?



I see my faggot like once every couple of weeks and he gave me a free pass for Cubans. They have large cocks, you see.


----------



## lightofmeaning

ChickenScratch said:


> cooler full of natty light.



I’m ok with this. I like a man that is prepared.


----------



## Hazyasusual

ahh, congratulations, sadly im not cuban, well actually depends, i havent a clue if your a man or a woman, also no idea what you look like


----------



## Lysis

I'm a 300 lb computer programmer with pink hair and anger issues.


----------



## Seyer

You figure it out, Hazy.


----------



## Hazyasusual

so many questions left unanswered XD but yeah, not to bummed about my genetic makeup anymore


----------



## Seyer

I bet youre a filthy Northerner


----------



## Hazyasusual

Hm...well i guess the shirt is rather dirty, havent been able to do the laundry for a good three weeks :/ vitun pyyki ajat

Nah american, mut mun äiti on jyväskylästä


----------



## Seyer

Double "k"


----------



## Hazyasusual

speaking of k, surprised its not easier to find here (finland) seeing as so many people own horses.... i asked around and many people just suggested trying subu instead, not my doc though. ah that was off topic, delete if its somehow in violation of rules or such


----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## LOGan1314

nowdubnvr6 said:


> you can stay only because of your tapestry in the background not becauseyou will prolly contribute to the degenerate side of BL good luck don't be like LOG



Lol, where do I start. First off, I have NO idea who you are, no one acknowledges you, you live in fucking Montana, you are a fucking bitch. I would fuck you up son, you stupid fucking faggit. "I'm gonna give this kid shit because everyone else does so maybe I'll be accepted" How old are you fucking faggit? Suck a dick bitch and die you piece of shit.


----------



## LOGan1314

Go back to jail you worthless white trash hick piece of shit and stop acting tough behind a computer screen faggit


----------



## pharmakos

don't feed the trollllsssssssssss

RISE ABOVE


----------



## Pagey

Oh wow...


----------



## pastelcircus

shimazu said:


> who would use Kyle Busch as a reference in the lounge?


lol


----------



## soundsystem00

pastelcircus said:


> lol



Post a pic!


----------



## iheartthisthread

Rise above this is a good song


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

soundsystem00 said:


> Post a pic!


Jesus Christ......


----------



## Hazyasusual

I had to use google to figure out who kyle busch was, not american enough to watch nascar XD

But that did sting a bit tbh


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your not even American enough to use Google tbh


----------



## Hazyasusual

witty  being from gardiner i only know a handfull of people who follow nascar


----------



## xstayfadedx

Hazyasusual said:


> I had to use google to figure out who kyle busch was, not american enough to watch nascar XD
> 
> But that did sting a bit tbh


'Adventure time, come on, grab your friends,
we'll go to very distant lands.
With Jake the dog and Finn the human,
the fun will never end. It's adventure time!'


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Does it look like I give a fuck


----------



## Erich Generic

It's obviously dextermeth on a troll account
I thought his was the ttys for a second lol my bad


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Adventure time is all American


----------



## Hazyasusual

Evil- apparently not

iheart- lol


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hazyasusual said:


> I must agree, faded you are incredibly hot, also the fact that you know the theme song to adventure time makes you all the more attractive



Dude are you just going to hit on these sluts around here or what. We have enough of you idiots here. Get the fuck out.


----------



## Bill

^ Speak for yourself faggot


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

SarcasticOne said:


> Dude are you just going to hit on these sluts around here or what. We have enough of you idiots here. Get the fuck out.


Lol you are like pastels groupie..


----------



## Hazyasusual

i have nothing better to do for the moment, so why not? I'v posted around other places aswell


----------



## Jabberwocky

...


----------



## Jabberwocky

Bill said:


> ^ Speak for yourself faggot



ok.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol is that all you got. You fucking pedo..


----------



## Erich Generic

You tell him sarcastic one. You tell that newb faggot,hazyasusual, how it's done around here 


VrRRRrRRrooooooooOOOmmm
vrRrrrrrrrrRrrrrrroooooooOoooooom


----------



## Lysis

Shut up, Erich. You're gay.


----------



## Hazyasusual

ahahaha erich your funny 

awh, thanks lysis


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis said:


> Shut up, Erich. You're gay.



.


----------



## pastelcircus

kaywholed said:


> stfu box sniffer.  leave the girls alone, the boys need something to pine over.


you're just jealous that I have more game in my pinky ring than all the men in this thread combined.


----------



## pastelcircus

shimazu said:


> is it someone who lives in Michigan or in Parts Unknown aka cant afford a po box and the mailman stopped showing up with the mail after the third biting incident we weren't able to evict for because the kid has some issues ok and adding more issues is only going to give him exactly what he needs so let's not get too tough on him because that was the fastest black friday I've ever seen at target and if I didnt think he was adjusting his crotch every time I turned around then crying about big dick problems I'd think he was a good guy who doesn't remind me of the feeling I get when I see a rainforest becoming books about how to save the environment by eating vegetarian and losing your reproductive organs slowly over time rather than in one quick moment you turn out to regret immidiately when you realize for as much as he complains about women it still beats being a sarlacc pit for some guy who is his best friend and soulmate but seriously, pushes my buttons sometimes and I've almost had it with this train wreck of a relationship that is seriously going to take years off of my life or away from living a free and proud life with no fear of being unheard of every time someone says a word that ends in the same sound as maggot and could have been looking at him out of their periph like he used to do when he was a bouncer and had the safest Octoberfest since the one where the kid fell off the gravitron and broke his neck on the poorly located fire extenguisher that expired back when bouncers weren't just the first guy who apply for thr job and actually could keep things under control if it was anything more serious than the only fair within 4 counties that had parking for tractors and cars that would need a jump upon being turned off yet the driver doesnt carry jumper cables because he'd rather have gas to get places and rely on complete strangers to not teach him a lesson while he tries to convince girls who still have curfews and texting limits that 8th grade is the age when all the cool kids really start exploring their sexuality with someone who has a high charisma number when I am doing what I do best and resting my eyes for 3/4 of the day so I can pretend my dreams are real and that time period where I make people want to laugh in my face repeadtly for however long I don't care for is actually just a dream and I've been having some crazy dreams ever since that CVS with a rewards program opened up down the one street in and out of town and home to the only man in the united states who has been convicted of being a cancer to society and like a really rare form of cancer that doesnt really do anything noticeable it just sucks the life out of everything until you just kill yourself to escape the pain of being such a good listener and I've had a lot on my mind lately especially after I made room by killing all my hopes and dreams a long time ago when I realized that Everquest items were impossible to sell for real US Dollars because they dont accept them in China and nobody wants to spend real money on something that will make them spend an equal amount in Mountain Dew and paper towels in case I spill the mountain dew because I can't let some people I dont even fucking know and who would immidiately ignore me if they actually spoke more than 3 words throughout the entire raid because they've all done it 68 times before and it hasnt been updated in a decade so they all just do whippets and pray to god a mathematically random generated number gets them one step closer to being a hero to millions of people with no discernable reason to not tweak their fictional characters attributes by 2-3 points each way and seeing if it would be a strategy they could have every person who has ever installed the game and logged in without beating the game for logging in within 5 seconds of being told there was going to be a total of 4 players, and 45 bots per player although it could be as high as 64, were not really sure because we stopped keeping server statistics after people realized the Titanic didnt sink right away after the ice berg struck but rather stuck around long enough to let the people in steerage who don't know how shitty their situation was think a person with any kind of wealth would save their shitty game that was only popular because even failures in life could potentially succeed at becoming more than an armchair philosopher who cant even keep his arms on the chair for longer than 2 minutes because he found the chair in a crime scene that was left suddenly when they discovered it wasnt someone who would get them on the news or at least the english news so they just went to an abandoned house party that also had a support group for people who were about to snap for living in the one state that would make me be envious of being in New Jersey without comprehensive car insurance and a low amount of money because the salt from the sea and high guido population is collected and synthesised into an extremely potent form of bullshit that can cause fatal amounts of fake emotions to be released too quickly which reacts with their chemicals in their hair and huge heads to create a stench that only people in their hometowns seem to think is normal and acceptable for a place that has the largest number of registered waste disposal companies in the world yet they never actually pick up anything because the egirr state is a big trash can anyway and you can still gamble even with snakes who claim to be connected with people who have seen a fair amount of mobster movies and have been to Sicily to meet with the old bosses aka work the same amount of hours per week as a 9th grade student with restrictive parents in a job that relies on tourists unknowingly purchasing your shitty products that give now form of preview of what you are about to regret buying until you realize there's a reason Coke is thr most popular drink in the world and the original reason was taken out almost a century ago and now its just on top by default because every country in europe is too busy spending money on ways to act like theyre better than America and on the amount of employees needed to be compensated for all the overtime hours they log at the immigration office just making copies of the forms with a possible of four different last names on it and depending on who your mom got knocked up by depends on what kind of life you can expect to talk hilariously awkward through and make you card anyone who doesn't have visible liver spots or a Hoveround they got for free for doing exactly what made them need a Hoveround in the first place instead of being unable to contract their muscles voluntarily and instead relying on people like pastelcircus to give up their chance at not hating their life just to give people the chance to realize their's is completely fucked up and maybe those pro-choice ads weren't so offensive or infuriating to people who would be classmates of said group and the classmates that like really have no control over their actions not the ones who your parents just didnt let you sleep over their house when you were growing up because they know the parents and that is not a household I want my children risking their chance at being left unattended to with possible guns on the premises because I know he taught his son who is almost ready to lose his training wheels to shoot people with the painful weapon of their accent that may as well ressurect Billy Shakespeare and kick his ass while you show him what entertainment will become in a few hundred years right before you apologize for not actually understanding 65% of the book because they talked like everyone had just gotten back from an epic journey back then because science was still in its infancy and people were impressed by shit homeless people take for granted by now even though they paid the low cost price of getting some of their dinner for the next two days on their hands and not in the makeshift bag stitched together from pieces of cig butts I put out in case I want something to nibble on later to cleanse my palette and give me a greater chance of letting everyone stop acting like they believe you will ever make them not change their facebook profile to the highest settings because theyre too polite to defriend you and you have multiple aliases in neighboring towns with pictures of guys you wish were facing the same questions as you were so you could just finally get that burden off your shoulders and give people an explanantion for your whining about how every girl you ever dated had issues like yeah they all had the same major issue in a boyfriend who assumed a hooked up soft drink and extra cinnamon crisps at taco bell when your manager wasn't looking up how to tie an executioners knot without knowing how to finish something in their lives let alone something that requires a great deal of conviction that anyone who cries of being lost in their life clearly couldnt posess if they would just give a fuck about anything besides not giving a fuck about anything


just when I was wondering if I was cool enough to deserve my own run-on novel, I get this days later.

 you, man

keep it easy.


----------



## China Rider

I have such a hard time displaying emotions

with you

all of


----------



## pastelcircus

I know that feel, sort of.


----------



## China Rider

yeah okay

>3


----------



## pastelcircus

I'm srs.


----------



## pastelcircus

I know.

the couch is technically my mom's but I definitely slept on it enough to have my very own hip dip in the middle cushion.

'one day, i'ma be so rich
that I can buy my mom a houssse/
have a
living room with a big tv
and I'ma still sleep on the couch,..'


----------



## MikeOekiM

if we dont actually have the same couches lets just pretend we do for couch club


----------



## pastelcircus

%)-


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> you're just jealous that I have more game in my pinky ring then all the men in this thread combined.



shutup, you have penis envy


----------



## pastelcircus

Why would I need or want a penis?

I can do everything I want with my god-given parts and I can do it well.


----------



## shimazu

including the ability to sound like a stereotypical lesbian


----------



## Lysis

Pastel lol. Everything you do screams " looking for husband to take care of me"   Go out girlie. You are beautiful and could get 5 men lined up just by walking in the door.


----------



## Erich Generic

Back off lysis she's waiting for me


----------



## Lysis

Erich you strike me as the type who cries during sex. Pastel would cheat on you.


----------



## Erich Generic

U have no idea Of what I
Am capable of,
Lysis. No idea.


----------



## Mr.Hankey

I usually laugh during sex, manically. Still, I'd never cheat on Erkki.


----------



## pharmakos

pastelcircus said:


> just when I was wondering if I was cool enough to deserve my own run-on novel, I get this days later.
> 
> you, man
> 
> keep it easy.



dude that was about me mofo

he mentions vegetarianism, everquest, and taco bell


----------



## iheartthisthread

She's pretty hot man...


----------



## Pharcyde

maybe its about both of you?


----------



## pbmaster23

thanks, a lot of people say her face doesnt match her body(i swear she has the type of body i've been dreaming for, for years now) but i think shes beautiful and thats all that matters lol. but thanks


----------



## ChickenScratch

butter face.


----------



## Seyer

pbmaster23 said:


> welp, i like this thread, i guess ill share some pics for yall ladies and gents
> 
> 
> Spoiler: NSFW
> 
> 
> 
> me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> my wonderful girlfriendsorry we only allow shots of yourself here]
> 
> 
> 
> hope ppl enjoy these! :D


Nice "before and after tanning bed" photos.

inb4 edited posts


----------



## pastelcircus

Lysis said:


> Erich you strike me as the type who cries during sex. Pastel would cheat on you.


You're like the mom that wants her daughter to follow in her footsteps and get married asap for whatever ungodly reason. Maybe you should get married?


----------



## pbmaster23

Seyer said:


> Nice "before and after tanning bed" photos.
> 
> inb4 edited posts



not quite sure what you mean, but she does work a tanning salon now, her boss makes her tan. those are all personal photos


----------



## Pharcyde

pbmaster23 said:


> thanks, a lot of people say her face doesnt match her body(i swear she has the type of body i've been dreaming for, for years now) but i think shes beautiful and thats all that matters lol. but thanks





ChickenScratch said:


> butter face.




lol

see you nigg3r you care about comedy


----------



## pbmaster23

pastelcircus said:


> You're like the mom that wants her daughter to follow in her footsteps and get married asap for whatever ungodly reason. Maybe you should get married?



or have a daughter hahahaha



ChickenScratch said:


> butter face.



nah. u took that a lil more technical than it was ment, way to be an ass


----------



## iheartthisthread

speaking of ass... Butthole pics or gtfo


----------



## Lysis

pastelcircus said:


> You're like the mom that wants her daughter to follow in her footsteps and get married asap for whatever ungodly reason. Maybe you should get married?



Oh plz pastel. Go find a damn husband and stop trying to pretend you're doing anything except fishing. Or eat a vagina so you can pretend to be gay for Jesus.


----------



## Pharcyde

iheartthisthread said:


> speaking of ass... Butthole pics or gtfo



my nigga


----------



## Pharcyde

just put your hand in the shot somewhere and technically it is of you


----------



## Seyer

pbmaster23 said:


> back in the greenlighter days


You were a GLer yesterday.


----------



## pbmaster23

Seyer said:


> You were a GLer yesterday.


yes. you seem to understand what i am saying. i like you.


----------



## iheartthisthread

get the gf an account... Imo

peanutbuttermaster

her name shall be jellymaster.


----------



## Pharcyde

never enough bath salts


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

bath salts via rectum


----------



## We are all ONE

Hey ifartgivehead
Ill go old man cock for cock shot u minidick potatoe farmer


----------



## iheartthisthread

I love it when you talk dirty to me.


----------



## We are all ONE

Most do
Chicken


----------



## iheartthisthread

I don't make promises implied or otherwise.


----------



## lightofmeaning

> The sky is falling ain't no need to panic.




And what kind of tank is that SS? Would you recommend it and is it leaky? I heard you speak of vivi nova and I'm looking into one.


----------



## soundsystem00

Don't get Vivi nova. This is the mini nova. It hits a lot harder and is really sealed tight. No leakage!


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

you use to have the best bikini 
you dont need to be sorry either way


----------



## lightofmeaning

I had my eye on the mini anyways, that and a vv battery. I think the huge tanks are super tacky.


----------



## soundsystem00

Me too. Yeah the mini nova is the best tank I've had. I've tried many, too. I like the way my unit looks. It's proportionate, and the colors coordinate. Plus it works well. I need to get some new wicks too..


----------



## poopie

Ugh, I left the beach, so my bikinis never get visitation.

 I guess:


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

need more info on your furniture
are you saying you walk around naked on you patio
or that you bought furniture that prevent your neighbor to see you naked
i like the former better


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> need more info on your furniture
> are you saying you walk around naked on you patio
> or that you bought furniture that prevent your neighbor to see you naked
> i like the former better



I know I have been on my balcony naked, and so have other people.  

<-- professional manwhore


----------



## pastelcircus

Lysis said:


> Oh plz pastel. Go find a damn husband and stop trying to pretend you're doing anything except fishing. Or eat a vagina so you can pretend to be gay for Jesus.


but all I want to do is fuck somebody I met on the internet whose main form of expression is using the word faggot so that I have something to 'teehee' about all day while I sit back in an ergonomic desk chair and bask in the glory of my non working-class employment status that happens to free so much of my time that I now too much and am forced to hire a Mexican to do what's not even considered manual labor.

I already ate some pussy and might eat more, and I would find a husband but would end up leaving him anyways because I'm a selfish bitch that at the end of the day gives zero fucks about settling down and creating a harmonious and healthy home with 'the man of my dreams' other than occasionally considering liking the idea of that itself.


----------



## Lysis

You go pastel. You tell me good. At least you didn't go for an old joke.


----------



## pharmakos

pastelcircus 1 lysis 0


----------



## Lysis

That cuts me deep from a guy who doesn't even have the balls to kill himself even though its all he wants from life.


----------



## pharmakos

still feeling the butthurt strong enough to misdirect her rage at someone else, that's a bonus point for pastel

pastelcircus 2 lysis 0


----------



## Lysis

Doesn't matter how many points you give her tnw, she's not gonna fuck your crooked dick. Arci has her ass in the bag.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I knew you wanted to Fuck me pastel


----------



## Seyer

Captain.Heroin said:


> I know I have been on my balcony naked, and so have other people.
> 
> <-- professional manwhore



Cool story bro.


----------



## shimazu

pastelcircus said:


> but all I want to do is fuck somebody I met on the internet whose main form of expression is using the word faggot so that I have something to 'teehee' about all day while I sit back in an ergonomic desk chair and bask in the glory of my non working-class employment status that happens to free so much of my time that I now too much and am forced to hire a Mexican to do what's not even considered manual labor.
> 
> I already ate some pussy and might eat more, and I would find a husband but would end up leaving him anyways because I'm a selfish bitch that at the end of the day gives zero fucks about settling down and creating a harmonious and healthy home with 'the man of my dreams' other than occasionally considering liking the idea of that itself.








Goood....._Goooooodd_


----------



## pastelcircus

Lol

SHUT UP


----------



## ChickenScratch

you should post a cooter shot.


----------



## We are all ONE

Requesting chicken's shaved asshole plz


----------



## Jabberwocky

requesting that your avatar be sped up every ten seconds and then slow way down again and again.


----------



## kaywholed

pastelcircus said:


> but all I want to do is fuck somebody I met on the internet whose main form of expression is using the word faggot so that I have something to 'teehee' about all day while I sit back in an ergonomic desk chair and bask in the glory of my non working-class employment status that happens to free so much of my time that I now too much and am forced to hire a Mexican to do what's not even considered manual labor.
> 
> I already ate some pussy and might eat more, and I would find a husband but would end up leaving him anyways because I'm a selfish bitch that at the end of the day gives zero fucks about settling down and creating a harmonious and healthy home with 'the man of my dreams' other than occasionally considering liking the idea of that itself.


bitch you need a man, who can give you the D when ya want, and is willing to let you munch the vag when you want to.

I know someone like that, who is fairly sober, employed, cooks and is generally a responsible, healthy, ruggedly handsome...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it doubles as a butt tickler


----------



## lonewolf13

she's too young for me bro.


----------



## Lysis

What's your age limit, lw. What's the cutoff?


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> What's your age limit, lw. What's the cutoff?



legal to 37.25 is the ideal target range imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

*NSFW*: 








I'm too sexy for my phone

shouldnt post nudies anymore, tbph


----------



## Lysis

So, you ask an older whore how old she is and then her birthday and calculate from there? Or do you make her do the math and give you her birthday in decimal precision?

lol CH, I hate you.


----------



## lonewolf13

Lysis said:


> What's your age limit, lw. What's the cutoff?



anythinng under 13 is just wrong.


----------



## pastelcircus

kaywholed said:


> I know someone like that, who is fairly sober, employed, cooks and is generally a misogynistic, lumberjack-type, constantly stoned...


those men are a dime a dozen although I will admit to finding the lumberjack type slightly attractive.

_don't tell my mom_


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wait are you a lesbian?


----------



## bagochina

Vape4life bro!


----------



## pharmakos

she's _pansexual_


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol fucking hipster vap fags... 
You know you guys look like pussy smoking that fag shit


----------



## D n A

lonewolf13 said:


> anythinng under 13 is just wrong.



that's no fun


----------



## soundsystem00

Post a nude DnA, how could I see "latest poster DnA" and not see a nude? 

Post it, and you're in there like swimwear.

Meanin that seals the deal and you're back in the gang.


----------



## bagochina

She's probably gained weight.


----------



## D n A

For all you know I could have gotten a sex change and call myself Dennis

Let's keep things mysterious


----------



## soundsystem00

Her hair is pornstar blonde now


----------



## D n A

Not anymore


----------



## soundsystem00

D n A said:


> Not anymore



Get out. GO

*cracks whip*

NYAHHH


----------



## Lysis

So, how many packs of cigarettes did you smoke before you did the ecig thing?


----------



## soundsystem00

About a pack a day. Sometimes just half a pack. I've seen 3-pack a day smokers quit and never look back tho.


----------



## Mel22

ya ecigs are fucking awesome.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis smokes cock.


----------



## Lysis

For 23 second intervals.


----------



## beagleboy

..........some sort of lil girls glory hole!


----------



## soundsystem00

I want to incorporate the magnifying glass into our sex life slush. You can use it to see my penis.


----------



## beagleboy

Yea mon', i seconds on the daughter part. How is that bitch


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lysis said:


> lol CH, I hate you.



 u 2


----------



## Jabberwocky

You're gay


----------



## kaywholed

D n A said:


> For all you know I could have gotten a sex change and call myself Dennis


Don't worry the creeps will still fap...


----------



## LOGan1314

^^You're a faggit dude. Get a face-lift, a life, and a real job. Quit talking shit from behind your computer screen little bitch. Man you are such a fucking loser.


----------



## beagleboy

yea sarcastic one. Dont you know
insert themoreyouknow.jpg


----------



## beagleboy

^every onionbooted creep I know hangs down at wifi available retail shops
"You wont get my DNA"
-"You wont get my DNA"
--"You wont get my DNA"


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

iheartthisthread said:


> slushy, is PI letting you smoke in her house?


weed inside ciggies outside 
that is not my house


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Slushy lives with you?


----------



## slushy muddy water

she keeps me in the basement chained to a radiator


----------



## EbowTheLetter

slushy muddy water said:


> she keeps me in the basement chained to a radiator



I have the most reasonable boner right now.


----------



## Erich Generic

I Will save u slushy


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I concur


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

slushy muddy water said:


> she keeps me in the basement chained to a radiator



you fuckin shut up, right now
I told you this before
no internets for you



and Ebow...you would.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Like you wouldn't, Tab.  Pls.


----------



## iheartthisthread

hahaha... 

I figured cigs would be an outdoor event...


----------



## kaywholed

slushy muddy water said:


> she keeps me in the basement chained to a radiator



does she make you rub lotion on your skin?


----------



## iheartthisthread

how long has it been?
It would taste like shit if more than a month tbh


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Sept
I always want I just don't do


----------



## iheartthisthread

Awesome...

I know that feel


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Sept
> I always want I just don't do


just like when you want to Fuck slushy?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah sure you think that way


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I knew it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Jesus Christ beagleboy


----------



## beagleboy

haHa, whadda' you think of that?
Cant mock up a thing, cause I dont have anyone


----------



## LOGan1314

LOL beagleboy is so fucking gone right now read his posts....fucking classic man


----------



## beagleboy

I know right, keep dreamin
I would do terrible IN LA, cause I have bad allergies, too many nuances ese'


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He is usually crazy 

but today is different


----------



## LOGan1314

HAHahahahaha yes man....just yes.


----------



## beagleboy

I was hoping to get well, and be able to "spot" attention of attention units. 
ihatebeing32/turning on friends


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Talk to the course supervisor


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## LOGan1314

LOL DWE like somehow understands what he is talking about??!! WTF Man I am seriously crying with laughter my fucking face hurts HAhahahahhahhahahahahah wtf


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I do understand what he is saying


----------



## beagleboy

Yea, I cant imagine my hideout getting any worse.....


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Tell me about it dawg... Shit is cray


----------



## LOGan1314

Lol......I can't take this much more my lung is gonna collapse...

I don't think humans are meant to laugh this hard....


----------



## beagleboy

On top of that, I cant even make a fart, Im sussposed to kill myself @State University of New York Cayuga Community College Fulton extension.
I cant even I cant even pass 4th grade because my parents are psyche friendly and Prozax was all the rage, 
i cant even meter


----------



## LOGan1314

Okay DWE....try that on for size


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

beagleboy said:


> On top of that, I cant even make a fart, Im sussposed to kill myself @State University of New York Cayuga Community College Fulton extension.
> I cant even I cant even pass 4th grade because my parents are psyche friendly and Prozax was all the rage,
> i cant even meter


Tell Mr Stevenson to give you a extension.. He knows me... Also take some beano foe the facts.. Also fuck your parents if they are phsyce friendly... Tell them to talk to Hubbard.... Go in the sauna


----------



## pastelcircus

thenightwatch said:


> she's _pansexual_


this.


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## soundsystem00

^spot on

You hit the pan on the hed


----------



## bagochina




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Obsessed much?


----------



## lostNfound

I prefer handing, the fish are big enough after all.
But handle away if you prefer


----------



## lostNfound

ahahahaha well spotted.


----------



## Erich Generic

Aep decides to go for a dip then gets sucked in down under by a 300lb catfish mate. LnF takes his shirt off and dives in after her.
Erich is preoccupied tinychatting and sipping on his piña colada.


----------



## ArCi

Do something like this
razor blade and tape


----------



## kaywholed

last night I taped my other wall on tinychat.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I could choke a bitch right now so weird 'cause I am happy underneath 1 bottle n half of red wine


----------



## tender lamb shank

Dunno, not this one though obviously


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

please show me how it should be


----------



## tentram

well ur the winrar with verbal abuse. obv he cant take it and lashes out on poor owlee in retaliation 

bombo imma 1080 you bro.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nice right?! 


SHIT IS CRAY


----------



## tentram

ur a fucken sxyaentyst.


----------



## tentram

lol do you dry yourself with a tea towel?

what an negative one fag.


----------



## Jabberwocky

what other coliseums are there?


----------



## kaywholed

SarcasticOne said:


> what other coliseums are there?



copps

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Copps_Coliseum


----------



## Erich Generic

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memorial_Coliseum_(disambiguation)


----------



## D n A

It's been a while


*NSFW*: 




*NSFW*: 



are you ready for this
*NSFW*: 



here we go
*NSFW*:


----------



## ArCi

Fuck

I honestly felt on top of the world for about 5 seconds


----------



## Seyer

D n A said:


> It's been a while
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> are you ready for this
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> here we go
> *NSFW*:


I came.


----------



## soundsystem00

D n A said:


> It's been a while
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> are you ready for this
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> here we go
> *NSFW*:



Lol


----------



## phenethylo J

meow


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'd fucking smash two fish tacos right now


----------



## pastelcircus

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> where to put this pic?
> the last thing bought?
> the shoe thread?


last thing you ate.


----------



## Hazyasusual

D n A said:


> It's been a while
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> are you ready for this
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> here we go
> *NSFW*:


Havent had a real taco in so long that gave me a semi


----------



## Max Power

D n A said:


> It's been a while
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> are you ready for this
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> here we go
> *NSFW*:



dafty y u do dis to me


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pastelcircus said:


> last thing you ate.


it would have been slow cooked "pasta" sauce with hot pork sausage, turkey meatballs over sauteed spinach and a bottle of wine


----------



## Erich Generic

lonewolf13 said:


> hey bob i saw a dude that coulda been ur brother at walmart yesterday, same haircut and faceshape w/ a hole in his ear. i shoulda asked to take a pic, but i didn't want to be creepy. but he was skinny as fuck.


#bobloblaw, #people of Walmart, #lonewolf13, #stalker


----------



## shimazu

One Thousand Words said:


> I'd fucking smash two fish tacos right now



qft


----------



## Erich Generic

This is Halloween. this is Halloween.
Halloween. Halloween.
This is Halloween.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

lonewolf13 said:


> hey bob i saw a dude that coulda been ur brother at walmart yesterday, same haircut and faceshape w/ a hole in his ear. i shoulda asked to take a pic, but i didn't want to be creepy. but he was skinny as fuck.



You fucking cocksucking pussy. You should have taken a pictar & let him think what he would, which probably wasn't much anyway.


P.S. Stay out of Walmart, nice brass knuxkles, etc. life is good /wrists


----------



## Libby

I love that song


----------



## Erich Generic

Australians love musicals and you know it


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Musicals sucks.


----------



## Lysis

Phantom of the Opera wasn't too bad.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

But that's an opera. Opera is awesome.


----------



## Libby

Parents went to Australia to see the Phantom of the Opera at the Sydney Opera house when I was a kid so maybe they do,
My parents said it was good too.


----------



## Lysis

Oh, I didn't know there is a difference. I'm not cultured on the snobby stuff. I usually get drunk and be stupid with someone as my entertainment. 

Opera was cool but sitting in that chair for that long was difficult.


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## Bob Loblaw

Lysis said:


> Oh, I didn't know there is a difference. I'm not cultured on the snobby stuff. I usually get drunk and be stupid with someone as my entertainment.
> 
> Opera was cool but sitting in that chair for that long was difficult.



wat.

A musical is like, oh cool a movie, now STFU more dialogue.
An opera is like, oh cool classical music & singing. Like Wagner, he does opera. Writes the music, the libretto, built his own fucking theatre.


----------



## lonewolf13

i like Nightwish's Phantom of The Opera


----------



## Erich Generic

Hi yai ya ya


----------



## Hazyasusual

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> it would have been slow cooked "pasta" sauce with hot pork sausage, turkey meatballs over sauteed spinach and a bottle of wine



fuck...now im out of food AND hungry.... great...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

^leftover photo from yesterday and thank you
(I don't eat pasta)


----------



## Erich Generic

they're meatballs on a hotdog bun, ss


----------



## lonewolf13

thy're lollipops in a bowl.


----------



## Erich Generic

4 herpes on a mother of pearl


----------



## lonewolf13

a 4eyed frog


----------



## Erich Generic

a frog holding pom poms


----------



## Erich Generic

erich generic's eyeliner sharpeners


----------



## lonewolf13

a frog w/ dre beats


----------



## pastelcircus

"pasta"

I can see my humor goes misunderstood


----------



## iheartthisthread

please don't say you eat spaghetti squash.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Pastel you want to eat her pussy.. 

I get it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I think your thinking of nacho vidal, mike


----------



## Erich Generic

pls.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Awwq bffs


----------



## pastelcircus

That wasn't even the joke, evan


----------



## shimazu

boo hoo


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

pastelcircus said:


> "pasta"
> 
> I can see my humor goes misunderstood



I think I get it like paste?
I am more sober now

and I like spaghetti squash


----------



## pastelcircus

No.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

pastelcircus said:


> That wasn't even the joke, evan


you know it kinda was bethanie


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

then I must be less sober


----------



## Erich Generic

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Awwq bffs


----------



## AlphaMethylPhenyl

Fuck, I'm sober too.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

DrinksWithEvil said:


> you know it kinda was bethanie



please say thats seriously pastel's name


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sounds like a lesbian name right?


----------



## nowdubnvr6

from the 50's lesbian that isn't quite sure if she is or not cause parents will disapprove


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nah her name is 

evain


----------



## shimazu

lol Bethanie has got to be one of the worst names in existence


----------



## pharmakos

i used to know this super hot chick named Bethanie, met her in the Tool Bootleg Hub on DC++, i miss that chick.


----------



## Noodle

cool story bro


----------



## pastelcircus

DrinksWithEvil said:


> you know it kinda was bethanie


was not.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

When i think of the name beth I think of Big Bertha for some reason


----------



## shimazu

yeah well dont rip on it too hard it is pastels name after all

depending on if she lived in a trailer park when she was born it could be Bethanielynn


----------



## D n A

Stayfaded should post some tits


----------



## Erich Generic

D n A said:


> Stayfaded should post some tits


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

D n A said:


> Stayfaded should post some tits



You should post your right earlobe


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

d n a should post-dinosaur


----------



## D n A

DrinksWithEvil said:


> You should post your right earlobe



ask and ye shall receive


*NSFW*:


----------



## pharmakos

D n A said:


> Stayfaded should post some tits



seconded


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

D n A said:


> ask and ye shall receive
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


of fuck bb I'd love tickle that wit my dick 

post your left pinkie toe plz


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

D n A said:


>



if i was plato i would write a allegory about this


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

D n A said:


> Nice try, it ain't happening. Lurk the nudie archives. I've posted enough.



eh seen one pussy you seen them all


----------



## soundsystem00

^ well some have wizard sleeves tho


----------



## Erich Generic

"lull"??

...Judges?


----------



## Erich Generic

I wish it were true, then she wouldn't have a boyfriend 
&#55357;&#56834;


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Or does she?? 

Evil praying mantis. Jpg

dun dun DHUN


----------



## Erich Generic

Fuck off DnA.

Take your stoner bush hippie logic elsewhere


----------



## D n A

For what better place than The Lounge, to stir the fires in your heart, my dear Erich.


----------



## slushy muddy water

if i were a van gogh id send it to my lady friend


----------



## Owl Eyed

if i was a 120db blast wave i'd soundfuck that ear til she dead.


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol


----------



## lonewolf13

i got dibs on your 1st daughter


----------



## lonewolf13

i spot 2 jumbos on 2 different objects.


----------



## Owl Eyed

shimazu said:


> oreos
> 
> nice



that same observation was made when she first posted that. who r u, and who ru working for.


----------



## shimazu

you think she is a double stuff fan?


----------



## laugh

SarcasticOne said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh. Hey.......



Who dis?


----------



## Owl Eyed

shimazu said:


> you think she is a double stuff fan?



i have a feeling she would smoosh two double stuf oreos together. 

yeah.


----------



## Owl Eyed

you just broke the first rule by mentioning us. 

sleep with one eye open tonight, heathen.


----------



## lonewolf13

dna needs more snorkle pics tbph


----------



## shimazu

how could I not after seeing that pic


----------



## beagleboy

^ you sound really like an out of touch incubus. I live eh' ..............stop in anytime NOT during school hours. I am into sleeping


----------



## pharmakos

i just fapped to dna's ear


----------



## F1n1shed

D n A said:


> ask and ye shall receive
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Post your ass, with clothes on. Something that will show your ass through it.   Plox


----------



## Thanatos

El Mano Blanco! Vato Guero!


----------



## D n A

There's alreadty a photo of that somewhere in the archives. Be a little more original/


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Can I see your painted toes plz


----------



## JD55

Bent over grabbing ankles? Worth a shot..


----------



## D n A

You aren't deserving of such.



JD55 said:


> Bent over grabbing ankles? Worth a shot..


I'd like to see you give it a go. Where's your contribution?


----------



## Erich Generic

D n A said:


> ask and ye shall receive
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Testing 1..2..3...

Hello D n A, can you hear me?

It's Erich Generic, from
bluelight.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

What about ur chin plz


----------



## Erich Generic

Dolan knocking on your eardrum.jpg



We should get a post your ear thread going.


----------



## Erich Generic

slushy muddy water said:


> if i were a van gogh id send it to my lady friend



If I were Napoleon...


----------



## D n A

Shoop dolan in my earhole


----------



## lonewolf13

hey DNA. i just want a pic of you being happy.  you got a good smile.


----------



## lonewolf13

JD55 said:


> Ask and you shall recieve..now return the favor?
> 
> *NSFW*:


hahahahhhaaahhhahahhahhahhahahhahhahhahahahhahahahhhahahahhahahhaahhaahaaahahaha


tiny dick.


----------



## D n A

JD55 said:


> Ask and you shall recieve..now return the favor?
> 
> *NSFW*:



You fell for that too easily.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hey dna pm me, ass pics. 

Pics lfor pics


----------



## D n A

Not even Owl Eyed would want to look at your deplorable anus.


----------



## soundsystem00

lol


----------



## JD55

Tis all I had on such short notice  ..and lone wolf idk how the Indians get down but I didn't know being over 8 was tiny. What are you slaying all the ladies with?


----------



## D n A

All men on the interwebz claim to have penis size between 8-10 inches. Sadly, the average male penis size is between 5.1-5.9 inches.

SS: it happens because of circumcision, I believe.


----------



## soundsystem00

I was circumcised and my cock isn't multicolored. Tiny, possibly, but its definitely Caucasian. 

Maybe if my cock was half black it would look bigger.


----------



## Erich Generic

D n A said:


> All men on the interwebz have penis size between 8-10 inches.


I am easily one of those men on the Internet.


----------



## D n A

soundsystem00 said:


> Tiny, possibly



Not possibly. It is. Stop lying to yourself, hunny.


----------



## soundsystem00

But you said you loved it. And that it looked clean. And to fuck you with it. 

For the record its 6 inches. It's not that small. It's actually big considering I'm a small guy. 

Women say they were very surprised, and can't wait to ride it. 

SO THERE! DNA! NOW WHAT!


----------



## JD55

soundsystem00 said:


> But you said you loved it. And that it looked clean. And to fuck you with it.
> 
> For the record its 6 inches. It's not that small. It's actually big considering I'm a small guy.
> 
> Women say they were very surprised, and can't wait to ride it.
> 
> SO THERE! DNA! NOW WHAT!



A girthy 6 inched is the way to go anyways. That's usually all the way in complaint free.


----------



## D n A

A dick is a dick. The only thing that matters is if you can use it or not.


----------



## Erich Generic

His dick has a farmers tan


----------



## MikeOekiM

soundsystem00 said:


> But you said you loved it. And that it looked clean. And to fuck you with it.
> 
> For the record its 6 inches. It's not that small. It's actually big considering I'm a small guy.
> 
> Women say they were very surprised, and can't wait to ride it.
> 
> SO THERE! DNA! NOW WHAT!



post it bro
show it off


----------



## soundsystem00

JD55 said:


> A girthy 6 inched is the way to go anyways. That's usually all the way in complaint free.





D n A said:


> A dick is a dick. The only thing that matters is if you can use it in me or not.



I'm totally Girthy. I'm all girth.


----------



## JD55

D n A said:


> A dick is a dick. The only thing that matters is if you can use it or not.



Very true. However coming suitably equipped makes the job much easier.

Less dick talk more tits n ass kthnx.


----------



## Erich Generic

I think it'd be sexy if DNA had a penis.


----------



## D n A

Erich Generic said:


> His dick has a farmers tan



Fucking lol



Erich Generic said:


> I think it's be sexy if DNA had a penis


Would you let me fuck you with it bb?


----------



## Erich Generic

D n A said:


> Fucking lol
> 
> 
> Would you let me fuck you with it bb?



Let's not get cocky, DnA.


----------



## JD55

Erich Generic said:


> His dick has a farmers tan



The part they make me keep out gets tanned by the sun  lol jk that's how most me grow dick is. White people are the same the difference just isn't as noticeable.


----------



## Erich Generic

I wouldn't have the slightest of clue. Afterall, I haven't given myself the chance to have a looksie at your  cockshot(s), or Whatever the cool kids are calling it these days.
I'm merely going off of what soundsystem00 had
Said, in an effort to attempt in impressing DnA.


----------



## soundsystem00

I'm gonna dye my cock now.


----------



## MikeOekiM

i stared at it for a good second.
then quickly scrolled down.


----------



## MikeOekiM

entheo said:


> Yo I used to have long hair too before I trimmed it to afro length. It was past my collar bone but so curly that it curled right above my shoulders. Like Farrah Fawcett hair but a little curlier lol.
> 
> What's weird is I have jet black hair, but dark green eyes and red facial hair. I'm all mismatched.
> I am dissappoint no one has said anything about my new studs, I think they are crispy fresh.



yeah, my dad had like a true black guys afro but it was dirty blonde when he was younger.
my hair gets really curly when it's long.


----------



## Thanatos

Damn man, we have a lot more similarities than I initially thought. Former long haired sports fanatics unite!


----------



## MikeOekiM

entheo said:


> Damn man, we have a lot more similarities than I initially thought. Former long haired sports fanatics unite!



our basketball teams just hate each other.
I like the Chiefs though. and Falcons have Tony Gonzalez.
chiefs will surprise a lot of people this year. andy reid is much better than given credit for in philly


----------



## Marijuanster

MikeOekiM said:


> our basketball teams just hate each other.
> I like the Chiefs though. and Falcons have Tony Gonzalez.
> chiefs will surprise a lot of people this year. andy reid is much better than given credit for in philly



You're both prematurely balding too.


----------



## Thanatos

Ibe actually always liked the dirty birds, how did you et to be such a big fan of theirs anyways? You're a PA guy, seems kind of odd that you wouldn't be an eagles guy. Well Mike at least you aren't balding like me, I don't have the fro option anymore, my hair has thinned out way too much.


----------



## MikeOekiM

summer i usually shave my head completely

ive been a falcons fan since i was like 10. my dad is a redskins fan i dont even know why but he's pretty much the reason i like teams other than the PA ones.
i pretty much grew up to hate the eagles.


----------



## shimazu

your family is all kinds of fucked up mike

the bbc stuff is starting to make sense


----------



## beagleboy

cuckolding was trended on yahoo in 2007, thats how I got into it. 

My friends Mom passed her civil servents exam and is a postal worker. I guess "normal" people in our society are able to affect electronics etc, because my friends Mom gave him an entire collection of girls gone wild dvds that were defo' stolen by postal workers.


----------



## Mel22

stfu BEAG.
my goodness.


----------



## lonewolf13

lolz


----------



## lonewolf13

i've got only 6 GGW dvd's.

not worth it, you get better stuff off the interwebz


----------



## pharmakos

soundsystem00 said:


> jD55 I want to ask you a question. And I ask this with all due respect. Out of pure curiosity.
> 
> Why is your penis two colors?
> 
> Half is black, and half is white.
> 
> In some aspects, this is "cool" but in other aspects, it troubles me.



if you're cicrumcised you have three options

small-and-one-color, big-and-two-colors, or big-and-one-color-but-crooked


----------



## lonewolf13

thank bejeebuz i'm not cut


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

beagleboy said:


> ^No. Fuck you you fucking weasal. You sat in a pm with me for hours one night and I gave you a tutorial on how to apply dianetics. You approached me because you ahve taken a course i imagine....
> I know you are a psyche major. You and ur goons on Bl have no terms for .......and you are an adult
> By the street nigger law of ten-ten-twenty..................i am giving you NO deals


Mel wouldn't be able to comprehend dianetics


----------



## F1n1shed

D n A said:


> There's alreadty a photo of that somewhere in the archives. Be a little more original/



How dare you talk back to me you beautiful swine. And i've already seen your ass a long time ago, i just wanted a reminder.
Now bend down and grab your ankles.     plox


----------



## Lysis

Sex sauce


----------



## pharmakos

Lysis said:


> Sex sauce



...?

the fuck is this doing in the nudie thread?


----------



## MikeOekiM

if u look hard enough you can see she's naked in the reflection


----------



## pharmakos

i just looked for like 10 minutes and didn't see any nekkid lysisness.  lysis nekkidness?  idk.


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> Sex sauce



reported for a lack of ass and titties


----------



## iheartthisthread

inb4 WaaO says I got your sauce right here.

Bottle on right. Between label and neck toward the right of center. Could be an untanned ass imo.


----------



## tentram

^tries too hard.


----------



## shimazu

more like a BK with a manager who doesnt give a fuck anymore


----------



## Beachcat

I thought hungry jacks would have pancakes or something.  Is it burgers and fast food?


----------



## tentram

Its the same as any fast food joint having its pancakes as part of breakfast menu but dominated by burgers n chips.

I love the hj brekky wraps they do.


----------



## pharmakos

burgers n chips, lol


----------



## pk.

hungry jacks is the dopest when hung over as fuck.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Do they call chips fries? Or just use chips for anything?


----------



## beagleboy

Oh wow, thats awesome, taking somethign outta' context, so cray, dont care, but cant fart or disagree


----------



## beagleboy

sweet evan, i am maybe going to do somethign today like polish all my jewlry


----------



## Erich Generic

^Lol

Dwe ur supposed to be taking pics of yourself next to objects


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Beagle cc won't let me Leave without a fight. They called like 15 times today


----------



## MikeOekiM

i want your salvation woah


----------



## beagleboy

OK, I cant even do a 2 way comm course because I am not well. All I "do" behind my eyes is jerk off to mest stuff. I am soooo abberated about.
I get fucked around and used like a piece of shit by social workers etc. 
My sister is getting married, thats a ge thats not available due to lies, deciet, maybe even incest Evan. I MEAN IT, THEY NEVER FED ME AND USED IT AGAINST ME, AND NOW IM TRAPPED.
They are such hicks because I dont have normal ability. I can keep a paid employee in comm. for many minutes, I was always decent to them. They're kids are gonna pay.

My sister knows I am disabled, has voucher to teach retards. thi sonetyme, she fell down a flight of staoirs and then later a student righted her with nipping her with a football on a class field trip. She has an idea that i am not well, and dont suck dick for cash anymore


----------



## soundsystem00

beagleboy said:


> OK, I cant even do a 2 way comm course because I am not well. All I "do" behind my eyes is jerk off to mest stuff. I am soooo abberated about.
> I get fucked around and used like a piece of shit by social workers etc.
> My sister is getting married, thats a ge thats not available due to lies, deciet, maybe even incest Evan. I MEAN IT, THEY NEVER FED ME AND USED IT AGAINST ME, AND NOW IM TRAPPED.
> They are such hicks because I dont have normal ability. I can keep a paid employee in comm. for many minutes, I was always decent to them. They're kids are gonna pay.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

beagleboy said:


> OK, I cant even do a 2 way comm course because I am not well. All I "do" behind my eyes is jerk off to mest stuff. I am soooo abberated about.
> I get fucked around and used like a piece of shit by social workers etc.
> My sister is getting married, thats a ge thats not available due to lies, deciet, maybe even incest Evan. I MEAN IT, THEY NEVER FED ME AND USED IT AGAINST ME, AND NOW IM TRAPPED.
> They are such hicks because I dont have normal ability. I can keep a paid employee in comm. for many minutes, I was always decent to them. They're kids are gonna pay.


the only reason i went to CC. was for the bitches.


----------



## beagleboy

i keep hitting up the somatic at my noggin...............tyme to


----------



## Erich Generic

Those dreadlocks are a disgrace I am disgusted


----------



## kaywholed

havin fried sweet potato with some mashed up avacado guac

mmmm


----------



## Thanatos

Is Tentram full homo or just when he's grumpy?


----------



## tentram

i swing both ways entheo. best of both worlds.

why do presume im grumpy? you couldnt be further frpm the truth.

i woke up smiling, shot up smiling, ate breakfast and cleaned up smiling. i walked out of the videi store with an even bigger smile when i was reminded it is saturday and not sunday as i thought! woohoo!

and the couple bongs and valiun i just had have me smiling and laughing at the movie.

im fuckin cheery bro.


----------



## Thanatos

I'm just fucking with you man. I've got no hate my down under brother.


----------



## tentram

and i was just bustin your spaghetti n meatballs entheo.

everything is in its right place.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Owl.. Is model back from war?


----------



## soundsystem00

tentram said:


> everything is in its right place.



I love that song.


----------



## laugh

Good song


----------



## tentram

last time i hung with thom he exclusively told me dwe is inspiration for all their music.

weve all got dwe to thank for all the non hipster faggot music in the world that actually matters.

 dwe.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'd like to thank my fans 

and my number one fan 

tent the crazy aus junkie farmer homo


----------



## tentram

_youre a creep
and a weirdo
what the fuck are you still doing here
you dont belong here
nobody wants you here..._


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That song is so overplayed 

I think that album was just realesed in austown 

Btw new rap video this weekend... Choo cho


----------



## tentram

whoa sick burn as always.

got something you can recommend me while i go cut myself with a blunt needles ove used for my last 20 injections?


----------



## SuperDucky7

Anyone still posting tonight? I want to post for the first time, but I won't if there is no audience... Plus I am a little shy, so some encouragement would be grateful.


----------



## MikeOekiM

post ur dick bro


----------



## hustlababy09

SuperDucky7 said:


> Anyone still posting tonight? I want to post for the first time, but I won't if there is no audience... Plus I am a little shy, so some encouragement would be grateful.



I wanna see!!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Funny stuff brah


----------



## pharmakos

D n A said:


> this is as nude as I'll ever be getting.



oh, you're all bashful now that you're of legal age?


----------



## Erich Generic

Her boyfriend is a chef. Chef Boiyiordi iirc


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Probably chef at dairy queen


----------



## D n A

Chef has catered to famous musicians such as Madonna and The Cure and also on the sets of movies like Fast and the Furious and Enter the Void plus moar.

Apparently Madonna is a whiny annoying bitch.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

D n A said:


> Chef has catered to famous musicians such as Madonna and The Cure and also on the sets of movies like Fast and the Furious and Enter the Void plus moar.
> 
> Apparently Madonna is a whiny annoying bitch.



Well, he certainly has a type.


----------



## Erich Generic

*high five*

*slap*


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

*booty bump*


----------



## Erich Generic

dondraper: banned drinkss (bluelightlounge6)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lolz


----------



## hustlababy09

I want to post a pic but can't from my phone.  there's no way I can just upload one from my pic gallery??


----------



## Captain.Heroin

hustlababy09 said:


> I want to post a pic but can't from my phone.  there's no way I can just upload one from my pic gallery??



go to imgur.com

see if you can upload your pic that way on an iphone

I haven't ever tried this because I'm addicted to my laptop like really bad

If you want to send it my way, I'll post it online for you.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Download the photo bucket application on your phone..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Download the photo bucket application on your phone..



I thought photobucket deletes nudez?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Hasn't deleted mine


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Hasn't deleted mine



Do you have to mark 'em as "private" or whatever?  

It's been _ages_ since I've used a photobucket acct

we need some moar nudez on this page tbph... I hope hustlababy gets her pics online so I'm not the only one with my bits hanging out on this page.


----------



## beagleboy

Man-o-Man. im tying her name with my left@ logans zoomba degree
REMEMBER THE LIGHT


----------



## F1n1shed

Erich Generic said:


> Those dreadlocks are a disgrace I am disgusted


Agreed you looked so cute before.
But now with dreadlocks.

uhg, not down.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bunch of faggots


----------



## hustlababy09

Owl Eyed said:


> dont.


Why??


----------



## Noodle

keep it on topic peoples

post ding dongs and ho hos

or get duh fudge out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

soundsystem00 said:


> Oh. That's a penis.



correct


----------



## slushy muddy water

if i had a penis id name it life ender


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Belly laugh


----------



## acidhermione

men should not trim. it's heavy weird


----------



## One Thousand Words

I'm not asking for a fucking chuppa chupp but you are limiting your blow jobs to librarians wearing glasses


----------



## acidhermione

librarian wearing glasses sounds quite hot man, the whole sexually repressed nerd look can be quite sexy if on the right woman


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

You have weird looking mutated penis


----------



## One Thousand Words

Locked away in a quiet book den screams daddy issues


----------



## acidhermione

nah I think book den is just repressed childhood. Daddy issues is like needy/seeks dominant figures. I dunno what you call women who like to dominate though.


----------



## One Thousand Words

"Disappointed" usually


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

acidhermione said:


> nothing you say will make me post nudes of myself, for all you know I could be some mad 56 year old dude. but I am thoroughly enjoying your attempts, it's really flattering to know it means that much to you guys.




kkk


----------



## acidhermione

can you edit posts, that's mental!

aye, I actually don't have the balls. one of my pals just gets naked around the flat and I don't understand how she's so cool with it. I suppose she's got a belter of a physique though but still. This is scotland, baggy jumpers 24/7 is the way.


----------



## Lysis

Is your bush really that bad that busty removed it? Good grief.


----------



## Thanatos

Lysis said:


> Is your bush really that bad that busty removed it? Good grief.



Must have been a lifetime grower, no landscaping allowed. I'm glad I missed it, my neatly trimmed package would put it to shame on hygiene alone.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ok... Then post it... Back your faggot talk up.


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ok... Then post it... Back your faggot talk up.



I was talking about my squeaky clean nutsack. Not about my glorius gift of american steel. It would be weird since my brother posts here too. 
Give me a sec to think about it...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Let me know see your Cock faggot


----------



## Thanatos

I told you babe, let me think about it before I share it with the world. Then my 2 inches of American Steel will be all yours. All 2 inches boo!
Also give me an image hosting site that won't take it down?


----------



## acidhermione

entheo said:


> I told you babe, let me think about it before I share it with the world. Then my 2 inches of American Steel will be all yours. All 2 inches boo!
> Also give me an image hosting site that won't take it down?


Yass, and here I was about turn on some bedtime viewing on xnxx but now I don't have to seeing as you are providing some good old American Steel. 


you got balls man.


----------



## laugh

ignore


----------



## acidhermione

laugh said:


> ignore



m8, I wear long johns for half the year. It's June and I've only just got out of them for 2013. we've had Hailstones and snow this May in Scotland! Can barely go commando in such weather. 


I rarely ever dress without atleast two wooly jumpers. Comfort before style every day.


----------



## laugh

I'm from isle of colonsay brother xx


----------



## acidhermione

laugh said:


> I'm from isle of colonsay brother xx



yass, for real? This is slightly off topic but is it true there is some mad island up near you that's privately owned where people smoke pot and chill out. It's called isle of muck or something. My friend  told me about it and I didn't know if he was telling the truth or just bamming me up. 

Hope all is well up north man


----------



## pastelcircus

um.


----------



## Cadamec

I enjoy the reaction when I whip my johnson out...



*NSFW*:


----------



## soundsystem00

slushy muddy water said:


> if i had a penis id name it life ender



but it begins life. cuz semen


----------



## ChickenScratch

soundsystem00 said:


> but it begins life. cuz semen



obviously, you don't have kids.  while one life is created, another life is ended.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> Lmao
> 
> Kaywholed, you and I would make some pasty white aryan nation kids.



i'm pretty excited to bang you when you move to atlanta.  i can't booty call poopie anymore.


----------



## Lysis

Will poopie prepare me for the damage?


----------



## ChickenScratch

i can give you a brief overview.

it'll be quick, painful and emotionless. 

i will leave as soon as i blow my demon semen on your stomach, and throw you a towel.  then you won't hear from me for 2 to 3 weeks.


----------



## ChickenScratch

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NYO1797HPCw


----------



## Lysis

We could establish tunnel buddies and clam sisters in one shot. Aaaah, romance on Bluelight.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Get out


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sarcastic you should leave tbh, your just blah.


----------



## soundsystem00

ChickenScratch said:


> obviously, you don't have kids.  while one life is created, another life is ended.



Haha


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ChickenScratch said:


> obviously, you don't have kids.  while one life is created, another life is ended.



something a peice of shit father would say.


----------



## shimazu

piece*

he does make a point though, thats why you should try and put it off as long as possible and be one of those "older" dads who is like already retired when the kids in college


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

atleast not be a piece of shit anymore,before you have a child.


----------



## aesoprock

Jeez, all talk, no pics. Stop the japping already


----------



## One Thousand Words

Older dads are lame. They just sit sadly on the sidelines with the mums while I swing off the gymnastic equipment and dive into the foam pit while the kids scream in delight and egg me on. Lame dads have to think about their back


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

like i said alteast not be a piece of shit before you become a father. you can be 24 and not be a piece of shit and enjoy haveing kids and be able to provide..


----------



## One Thousand Words

First day of school my daughter was asked if I was her brother. I say again old dads are lame


----------



## aesoprock

Good point, but I'm sad to say that this is the wrong kind :/


----------



## pharmakos

yes, need more female skin in here

requesting pastel nudes, pagey nudes, modelskinny nudes, and really asking for a longshot here but euphoria nudes and lysis nudes (lysis wearing just a bra would also be good enough)

oh and i haven't seen a COTB nude in a long time, requesting that too


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> Lmao
> 
> Kaywholed, you and I would make some pasty white aryan nation kids.


naw, I tan, it has just been too cold for me to go outside and get some sun.


----------



## pharmakos

Khadijah said:


> but i dont use sharpies contrary to popular belief



wouldn't be the worst use of a sharpie in lounge history


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

She probably knows how to deep throat and possibly skull fuck.


----------



## Erich Generic

I'll give Maliq a little brother, and call him MalIIq.


----------



## Erich Generic

Those are roman numerals dog the name is pronounced mal two iq


----------



## ChickenScratch

xstayfadedx said:


> You still can use this powder and it will make your eyebrows look real.
> I got it at sephora but don't use it all the time... when I'm not lazy ill go get it to get the name.
> You can also use it to not only fill but "draw"..comes with a brush
> 
> Here it is: http://www.makeupalley.com/product/...terproof_Brow_Mousse_&_Brow_Brush&Tarte&Brows
> 
> It may be a little pricey and comes in a small container but it lasts forever... a girl I know uses it everyday and it lasted for a year.  Didnt even go bad.  Idk if I'd keep it that long though.



shut the fuck up you disgusting pig.


----------



## xstayfadedx

ChickenScratch said:


> shut the fuck up you disgusting pig.



You shut up.
You're not edgy and you're seriously probably a pussy irl.
Calls people things because he is sad all his friends are those things.
(Go back to pic of him and his friends for explanation)


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm a huge pussy in real life.  but that's not the point.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Pic of you deepthroating a cucumber


----------



## Jabberwocky

moar plz now plz ty


----------



## Jabberwocky

comatoserct said:


> mother of god



It's pastel, not Mary. thank you


----------



## pastelcircus

Pastel Magdalene ftw


----------



## iheartthisthread

probably why servers been busy lately.


----------



## lonewolf13

needs more cock tbph :l


----------



## pastelcircus

have at it, mane


----------



## lonewolf13

Not something any young lady should see tbph


----------



## Jabberwocky

What the fuck is a "doob"?


----------



## pastelcircus

A doob = a doobie = a joint, any other definitions are beyond me.


----------



## Max Power

pastelcircus said:


> A doob = a doobie = a joint, any other definitions are beyond me.



Dat ass tho.


----------



## pastelcircus

Maxxx



ma nigga


----------



## Erich Generic

Y'all ready know


----------



## trees_please

attn: pastel- respectfully requesting new, repost, quoted or otherwise explicit nudes. thanks.


----------



## pastelcircus

Needs more google imo


----------



## Noodle

Bing works as well.


----------



## MikeOekiM

im still not sold yet

illyria tell us about the piano


----------



## bagochina

Illyria99 said:


> I'll be 22 in August.



Ahh funny, lol


----------



## MikeOekiM

i hate illyria and i still do


----------



## lonewolf13

Post ur face faggot or stay outta the lounge


----------



## His Name Is Frank

MikeOekiM said:


> i hate illyria and i still do



Your mother was never there for you, was she? You can talk to me via PM. I'm here for you.


----------



## lightofmeaning

MikeOekiM said:


> im still not sold yet
> 
> illyria tell us about the piano



I'm not sold either. I would rather hear about the charm. I found that exact owl charm a while back and it has a weird number of stones set in it. 



MikeOekiM said:


> i hate illyria and i still do



lol


----------



## lostNfound

Believe me, I wasn't being original


----------



## MikeOekiM

lightofmeaning said:


> I'm not sold either. I would rather hear about the charm. I found that exact owl charm a while back and it has a weird number of stones set in it.



Tell us about the charm illyria. tell us everything about it.


----------



## bagochina

My guess is that it's Wiccan and from the rainbow family.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

lostNfound said:


> lol



You typed in "Gay white knight", didn't you? You're dead to me.


----------



## lostNfound

Did I hurt your feels?


----------



## lonewolf13

That dude is awesome I want to be him


----------



## bagochina

Just cause he has a turquoise bead on LW, come on...


----------



## lonewolf13

If his hair was longer


----------



## His Name Is Frank

lostNfound said:


> Did I hurt your feels?



Ouch, my feels.


----------



## lonewolf13

Col. Frank has no feels


----------



## lostNfound

*NSFW*:


----------



## bagochina

We can only hope COTB will post some tits shots soon, it's been like forever.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

shimazu said:


> she kind of looks like Toyotathon Jan
> 
> who is easily the hottest car salesperson I've ever seen



I once jerked off to Toyotathon Jan. True story.


----------



## ArCi

His Name Is Frank said:


> Interesting how Illyria99 has been bashed, berated and called a freak and a weirdo for no real reason at all. Now she posts a cute pic and suddenly everyone's all, "Hey, baby! How you doin?" The lounge is nothing if not superficial. I feel sorry for your mothers.
> 
> I always liked you Illyria. I'm not like the other heathens. Anyone who shares the name of one of the best characters on Angel is cool in my book.



gayest post in bluelight history
hands down

i'm sorry man, i would have never saw it if stayfaded hadn't quoted it





MikeOekiM said:


> yeah from what i remember the pic was pretty gross and kinda reminded me of arci's vintage pics.



i need to find more of those


----------



## His Name Is Frank

It came from my heart, Arci. If speaking from the heart is gay, I don't wanna be straight.


----------



## Illyria99

His Name Is Frank said:


> In the lounge, even the mods troll you. They're bitter because they're mods in the Walmart of bluelight forums. :D




Haha. Nice one. You should be a comedian. :D

Nice gif. But I like Sam better.


----------



## kaywholed

His Name Is Frank said:


> It came in my ass, Arci. If speaking from the heart is gay, I don't wanna be straight.



lol


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I know I'm wet.


----------



## lonewolf13

das a nice fan you got there. does it swivel?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You would be looking at his fan, you homo.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Are you trying to put the weight back on, pal? Put the cookie down!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I love girls with hair, and eyes, and lips, and skin, and a pulse.


----------



## lonewolf13

tbph , half a girl is better than none imvho


----------



## Noodle

that's not creepy 

at all


----------



## soundsystem00

Stoned Immaculate said:


> I'd love to do purple, but will most likely wait until September for that so I can enjoy pools & the ocean without damaging the color.
> 
> 
> Haha dnb always! How's it going SS?
> 
> 
> Thanks bago, I've had a few people on the same page as you. I've been told my red hair makes me look "young or like a teenager" lol



Things are so insanely awesome. 

Let's just say I listen to Dnb radio on the highway!!


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

soundsystem00 said:


> Things are so insanely awesome.
> 
> Let's just say I listen to Dnb radio on the highway!!


Glad to hear it man


----------



## Noodle

english

does she speakith its?


----------



## kaywholed

Noodle said:


> that's not creepy
> 
> at all



creepy is awesome


----------



## Noodle

you look like jabba the hut's love child

run pastel

ruuuuuuuuuuuun


----------



## His Name Is Frank

9mm Censor is waaaaaay skinnier than he used to be. Flaunt that shit and be proud, man. Damn, it is hard to look away from pastel's butt region. They give me that deer in headlights effect.


----------



## Noodle

I didn't realize you have enjoyed fapping to his furriness.


----------



## soundsystem00

Chicks dig creepy


----------



## Noodle

Chicks also dig assholes, and then they grow up and move on to sweet men who can and will treat them with some dignity and respect.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Noodle said:


> I didn't realize you have enjoyed fapping to his furriness.


That's why you'll never beat me, because you keep underestimating me. I once masturbated to a picture of an oven in a Sears catalog for three hours straight. And it wasn't even a fancy oven. Just your run of the mill, non-sexy oven.


----------



## Mel22

lol













































u r still fagit tho HISN


----------



## Noodle

I do believe a ninja wants to park his car in your garage baby girl.


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> She found a tumblr of some random girl.
> *Requesting proof pics*



Obviously, you have nothing better to do than stalk my posts. I'm really flattered. 

But shouldn't you be in line for that government cheese? I don't want you to go hungry.


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Illyria99 said:


> Obviously, you have nothing better to do than stalk my posts.



Obviously you've never talked to Llamaz.


----------



## ChickenScratch

slushy muddy water said:


> ohai
> 
> 
> 
> 
> only if youre puttin out
> i only take the nicest of hussies to prom



While the awkward and unsatisfying 2 minutes of prom sex would would result in many years of mental therapy for you, I totally would.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Illyria99 said:


> Obviously, you have nothing better to do than stalk my posts. I'm really flattered.
> 
> But shouldn't you be in line for that government cheese? I don't want you to go hungry.



Lol I don't stalk...I only clicked a thread.
And I just know I'm right.
And lol bitch please.  I make money.
I have my own two bedroom apartment as well, rotate.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

CoffeeDrinker said:


> Obviously you've never talked to Llamaz.


----------



## Blue_Phlame




----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> Lol I don't stalk...I only clicked a thread.
> And I just know I'm right.
> And lol bitch please.  I make money.
> I have my own two bedroom apartment as well, rotate.



So, you make money selling those food stamps? 
And you have a Section 8 apartment too? 
Well, as long as you're happy...that's all that matters.


----------



## phenethylo J

I hope you get banned for racism Illyria.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

lol


----------



## Illyria99

phenethylo J said:


> I hope you get banned for racism Illyria.



People of every race are on public assistance...so don't even _try_ using the "OMG that's sooo racist" thing. 8)


----------



## xstayfadedx

^well you're trying to be racist when you say it you dumb broad



Illyria99 said:


> So, you make money selling those food stamps?
> And you have a Section 8 apartment too?
> Well, as long as you're happy...that's all that matters.


You're ridiculous.
And so you know I wouldn't even qualify for foodstamps or section 8 housing.


----------



## phenethylo J

Illyria99 said:


> People of every race are on public assistance...so don't even _try_ using the "OMG that's sooo racist" thing. 8)


While that is true you could of put her down in any number of ways yet you chose to bring up  food stamps and section 8 housing. Just admit that you singled her out because of her skin color.


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> ^well you're trying to be racist when you say it you dumb broad
> You're ridiculous.
> And so you know I wouldn't even qualify for foodstamps or section 8 housing.



Hey, _you're_ the one who decided to fuck with _me_ in the first place. Remember? I was gonna let it go, but I changed my mind. 

Just because I ignored your ass for awhile doesn't mean I forgot you...so, be a nice little bitch and leave me the fuck alone. Because I give as good as I get.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Illyria99 said:


> Hey, _you're_ the one who decided to fuck with _me_ in the first place. Remember? I was gonna let it go, but I changed my mind.
> 
> Just because I ignored your ass for awhile doesn't mean I forgot you...so, be a nice little bitch and leave me the fuck alone. Because I give as good as I get.


Lol *claps* want a cookie?
It was a joke and you blew it out of proportion.
And wow try to threaten me some more over the internet.
I doubt you would in real life... cause you would regret it.



phenethylo J said:


> While that is true you could of put her down in any number of ways yet you chose to bring up  food stamps and section 8 housing. Just admit that you singled her out because of her skin color.


Exactly


----------



## EbowTheLetter

phenethylo J said:


> I hope you get banned for racism Illyria.


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> Lol *claps* want a cookie?
> It was a joke and you blew it out of proportions.
> And wow try to threaten me some more over the internet.
> I doubt you would in real life... cause you would regret it.



Okay...if it was a joke, _maybe_ I over-reacted. But you kept on and on, so you pissed me the fuck off. 
And I didn't threaten you. Paranoid much?
But if I _were_ to "threaten" you in real life, I doubt if I'd regret it. 
SO tell you what...back the fuck off. Find someone else to stalk. Cuz you're annoying me.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Illyria99 said:


> Okay...if it was a joke, _maybe_ I over-reacted. But you kept on and on, so you pissed me the fuck off.
> And I didn't threaten you. Paranoid much?
> But if I _were_ to "threaten" you in real life, I doubt if I'd regret it.
> SO tell you what...back the fuck off. Find someone else to stalk. Cuz you're annoying me.



Lol you did in the other thread and posts.
And you get all snappy with me and act like you're tough.
And lol you wouldn't regret it?  Lololol lmfao lololol rofl
But anyways I'm not stalking you...its called I clicked a thread and made a comment.
And me coming back to reply to your retarded posts is not stalking...so bitch pls.
By the way you were pissy way before I even said anything.


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> Lol you did in the other thread and posts.
> And you get all snappy with me and act like you're tough.
> And lol you wouldn't regret it?  Lololol lmfao lololol rofl
> But anyways I'm not stalking you...its called I clicked a thread and made a comment.
> And me coming back to reply to your retarded posts is not stalking...so bitch pls.
> By the way you were pissy way before I even said anything.



I don't fuck with people unless they *start* shit with me. Which you did. And kept doing...if it was once or twice, hey, no biggie. But you're not gonna treat me like a punk ass bitch, talking shit like you're all that. 

Before all this bullshit, when was I ever pissy to _you_ personally? Be truthful. I wasn't even thinking about you before. Seriously.


----------



## tentram

shut the fuck up illyria.

stayfaded has a sound point for once. 

YOU GO GURL!


----------



## laugh

im not sure who is trolling who here. fink we need a scoreboard.


----------



## tentram

make a thread, laugh. then we can keep battle scores and tally's between everyone who goes at it.

do eeeeeet! i know you wanna!


----------



## Illyria99

tentram said:


> shut the fuck up illyria.
> 
> stayfaded has a sound point for once.
> 
> YOU GO GURL!



Die in a fire. No one's talking to you, fucktard.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Illyria99 said:


> I don't fuck with people unless they *start* shit with me. Which you did. And kept doing...if it was once or twice, hey, no biggie. But you're not gonna treat me like a punk ass bitch, talking shit like you're all that.
> 
> Before all this bullshit, when was I ever pissy to _you_ personally? Be truthful. I wasn't even thinking about you before. Seriously.



This is the internet and no you weren't... but I say one thing to you and you blow it way out of proportion.  And of course I continued it because instead of realizing this was the lounge... you decided to grow horns and fangs... then you threatened me.  I'm done replying to this stupid shit.  Its TL.  Stop being so pissy.

However, your pics now are still diff than the original ones you posted and you can't deny that... but in the end it doesn't even matter.  Lol


----------



## tentram

why don't you just put a spell on me, witchy poo.

and stayfaded as well. or are black people witch resistant, stayfaded?


----------



## soundsystem00

Illyria99 said:


> Die in a fire. No one's talking to you, fucktard.



I have an erectshon


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

laugh said:


> im not sure who is trolling who here. fink we need a scoreboard.



Phen is trolling all of you. It's obvious. KEEP UP MAN.


----------



## xstayfadedx

tentram said:


> why don't you just put a spell on me, witchy poo.
> 
> and stayfaded as well. or are black people witch resistant, stayfaded?



She basically implied earlier that she already put one on me 8)


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> This is the internet and no you weren't... but I say one thing to you and you blow it way out of proportion.  And of course I continued it because instead of realizing this was the lounge... you decided to grow horns and fangs... then you threatened me.  I'm done replying to this stuoid shit.  Its TL.  Stop being so pissy.



Okay then. Let's stop this bullshit. I'm done if you are.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Illyria99 said:


> Okay then. Let's stop this bullshit. I'm done if you are.



I am.. lol this is stupid and annoying.


----------



## tentram

xstayfadedx said:


> She basically implied earlier that she already put one on me 8)



have you broken out in laughter? if so, i'd say you're pretty well fine and in no danger except for ridiculing illyria over her shitty witchcraft skillz.

now, great to see you two can put it to rest. so why don't yall get in the jelly wrestling pool and put on a show for us now?


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> I am.. lol this is stupid and annoying.



Oh...those pics of the blond girl sucking dick _were_ totally fake. Hell no, that wasn't me! I was bored and high as fuck, so I was like, whatever...but yeah, that's one thing you were right about. lol


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol illyria is like a shitty marissa.

im going to keep repeating this.


----------



## poopie

Wait.

What happened to Lysis and pastelcircus?

wat?

Did someone tag in these two?


----------



## laugh

i wanted to tag them but they said NO!


----------



## modelskinny

lol wtf did I miss?


----------



## laugh

Me?


----------



## bagochina

poopie said:


> Wait.  What happened to Lysis and pastelcircus?



I saw pastel talking mad smack about lysis in tinychat the other day, have the screenshot but can't be bothered.  So it seems the feud is still going.


----------



## Pagey

Illyria99 said:


> Hey, _you're_ the one who decided to fuck with _me_ in the first place. Remember? I was gonna let it go, but I changed my mind.
> 
> Just because I ignored your ass for awhile doesn't mean I forgot you...so, be a nice little bitch and leave me the fuck alone. Because I give as good as I get.





xstayfadedx said:


> Lol *claps* want a cookie?
> It was a joke and you blew it out of proportion.
> And wow try to threaten me some more over the internet.
> I doubt you would in real life... cause you would regret it.
> 
> 
> Exactly





Illyria99 said:


> Okay...if it was a joke, _maybe_ I over-reacted. But you kept on and on, so you pissed me the fuck off.
> And I didn't threaten you. Paranoid much?
> But if I _were_ to "threaten" you in real life, I doubt if I'd regret it.
> SO tell you what...back the fuck off. Find someone else to stalk. Cuz you're annoying me.





xstayfadedx said:


> Lol you did in the other thread and posts.
> And you get all snappy with me and act like you're tough.
> And lol you wouldn't regret it?  Lololol lmfao lololol rofl
> But anyways I'm not stalking you...its called I clicked a thread and made a comment.
> And me coming back to reply to your retarded posts is not stalking...so bitch pls.
> By the way you were pissy way before I even said anything.





Illyria99 said:


> I don't fuck with people unless they *start* shit with me. Which you did. And kept doing...if it was once or twice, hey, no biggie. But you're not gonna treat me like a punk ass bitch, talking shit like you're all that.
> 
> Before all this bullshit, when was I ever pissy to _you_ personally? Be truthful. I wasn't even thinking about you before. Seriously.



oh my _god_


----------



## Lysis

We need a stayfaded vs illyria thread. It'll get closed, but it'll be entertaining!



> I saw pastel talking mad smack about lysis in tinychat the other day, have the screenshot but can't be bothered. So it seems the feud is still going.



lol Waao and I have a friendly wager on the number of months I could get her to bitch about me.


----------



## lostNfound

Waao & Lysis happily ever after.

I do?

Adieu?

wot m8


----------



## Lysis

We're just using each other for sex and money, silly.


----------



## modelskinny

friendly wager = a dick in the ass?


----------



## lostNfound

Oh you have sex?

I get it now.


----------



## Lysis

It's a loving dick in the ass. Very tender and romantic.


----------



## lostNfound

I hope you flush the system before ass play.

No one likes a choc top.


----------



## Lysis

Fuck no. That's what showers are for.


----------



## lostNfound

? You shit in the shower.........


----------



## Lysis

And pee and brush my teeth. It saves time.


----------



## lostNfound

wow, that's multitasking on a different level.

I imagine you never use a toilet at home now.


----------



## pharmakos

acidhermione said:


> lots of very attractive people on BL. less h8 more appreciating.



requesting acidhermione pics


----------



## tentram

el and ef said:
			
		

> No one likes a choc top.



Well your not a hungry crack fan i can safely assume.

Son. I am disappont!


----------



## Lysis

Erich Generic said:


>



Lmao fucking saved before you can delete it. This is meme worthy.


----------



## Erich Generic

nice try lysis. b e wary of the dark stranger


----------



## pastelcircus

Lysis said:


> We need a stayfaded vs illyria thread. It'll get closed, but it'll be entertaining!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw pastel talking mad smack about lysis in tinychat the other day, have the screenshot but can't be bothered. So it seems the feud is still going.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol Waao and I have a friendly wager on the number of months I could get her to bitch about me.
Click to expand...

first of all, I'm assuming that you either a) made that quote up or b) are quoting Erich. I love the guy but really, are you going to use anything he says to inflate your ego when it comes to this? I thought it was over weeks ago but really, if you must insert any more '*slaps pastel with ass*' jokes then really, girl- do what you must.

in the meantime, if you and waao are discussing this on your own personal time then you might also be more bothered by it than I am.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Fair enough.

How do you take it?


----------



## Erich Generic

Don't mind pastel, she's trolling.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Doing a shit job tbph


----------



## modelskinny

She'd rather be boning me.


----------



## pastelcircus

Model's right, but



Bob Loblaw said:


> Fair enough.
> 
> How do you take it?


i don't take it because it wasn't directed at me?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

That diesn't eve make sense


----------



## Noodle

Bob Loblaw said:


> That diesn't eve make sense


----------



## Lysis

Bitches think they can think and shit. That's a man's job.


----------



## Erich Generic

an ironing board to go along with the iron would be more appropriate, noodle.


but I'm dead certain that this forum counts as a board, as it were.


----------



## lonewolf13

id let bob suck my dick tbph


----------



## Erich Generic

lonewolf13 said:


> id let bob suck my dick tbph



DIE DIE DIEEEE



i


----------



## lonewolf13

its only ghey if a penis enters me .... right???


----------



## Lysis

lonewolf13 said:


> its only ghey if a penis enters me .... right???



It's only gay if the heads touch.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol faqqits.


----------



## bagochina

Was hoping it would be a little more toned lysis.  Are those purple veins I see?

My prediction about pastel concerning her ass pic is that she will be fighting to keep the weight off the rest of her life, gluten free or not.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

word up bob


----------



## pharmakos

good page.


----------



## tentram

I like what they did with your hair bb. Vewwy sexay.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Owl Eyed said:


> ive given up.



I found your twin sister while randomly looking at a friend's Facebook pics.






Weird thing is, she wasn't Asian in any of her normal pics.


----------



## lightofmeaning

*slow clap*


----------



## Erich Generic

You mean what pastel.

Huh??!!

You want me to quit drinking? Is that it!!?

*smashes bookshelf to the ground*


----------



## tentram

I agree lom.

Need more research materials to come to a definitive conclusion.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

If we all work together, we can crack this ass case.


----------



## Lysis

lmao Is pastel really going there. Claws are out!

I'm not gonna tell her my bet on how many months she stays butthurt.


----------



## pastelcircus

speaking of butthurt, is it even uncomfortable for waao to have his dick up your ass any more?

could it possible go any further?


----------



## Lysis

Balls deep with no lube, baybbbeeee. Tomorrow, I'm gonna tell him to spit in my asshole, cuz that's true love.


----------



## Noodle

Vanilla sponge cake with sugar free frosting.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Does anyone want to see Bob Loblaw's dong?


----------



## Noodle

I bet Bob Loblaw and thenightwatch would love to see that dingle dangle.

Seyer might make a competitive guest appearance as well.

Release the hounds.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Left-leaning dongs FTW!

I'm drunk I might post noodz.


----------



## lightofmeaning

After all the very fine lady ass the last few pages we are definitely due for a wave of cock shots. They always pop up after the ladies appear.


----------



## Noodle

Hopefully we will not be punished with a another flacid french Mod flopper.

Go hard or go home please.


----------



## Noodle

What has been seen can not be shaved.

Please excuse me to go slam my hand in a car door.


----------



## kaywholed

Noodle said:


> What has been seen can not be shaved.
> 
> Please excuse me while I melt my eye balls out with a blowtorch.



haha


----------



## His Name Is Frank

kaywholed said:


> sure y not


----------



## kaywholed

His Name Is Frank said:


>



I think this is more appropriate.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I had to keep with the Cosby theme and I couldn't find any gifs of him gagging. My googles are not that strong.


----------



## soundsystem00

bagochina said:


> I can't stop looking at it...



Dat ass tho


----------



## Noodle

The shrunken heads of all the boys that made her cry, and an autographed copy of Michael Jackson's Thriller 12 Inch.


----------



## Jabberwocky

The way aep's calf meets the back of her knee looks a little fat IMO. Looks a little strange.


----------



## Bagseed

stfu and lurk moar.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^nudes or get out


----------



## Bagseed

if you want to see me naked, browse thorugh the last 3 threads. other than that, see post #594


----------



## Jabberwocky

Maybe you didn't see my name? Sarcasticone? Hmm? Get it? Was being sarcastic about aep there, top gun.

Let me break it down for you: you see, her ass is perfect, so I picked something completely irrelevant and silly, to point out.


----------



## pastelcircus

keep 'em comin', ladies


----------



## modelskinny

pastelcircus said:


> keep 'em comin', ladies



I'm going to, just because I like you so much.


----------



## kaywholed

SarcasticOne said:


> The way aep's calf meets the back of her knee looks a little fat IMO. Looks a little strange. doesn't matter, still fapped.



get some standards man.


----------



## lonewolf13

is that ilyria's mom?


----------



## ChickenScratch

lonewolf13 said:


> is that ilyria's mom?



you fucking shut your fucking oppressed indian drunk mouth.


----------



## Erich Generic

It's cause she's 4 foot eight bro wat do u expect


----------



## Erich Generic

Shehaznt had Erich in a longgg time


----------



## ArCi

lol


----------



## Pagey

^omg, reported for ndtitl


----------



## Max Power

Pagey said:


> ^omg, reported for ndtitl



You would do that.


----------



## lonewolf13

Lies - 
And you fill their souls With all 
oppressions of this world And all 
the glory you receive? 
So, What makes you supreme? 
Lies - Your crown is falling I offer fantasy 
And you, you creator are Blind with envy
Let the children come to me 
Their mother loves me, so shall they 
Woman, bleeding, ate my gifts  
Man was close behind 
Just like a snake I'm slithering 
Thru my world divine 
And like the cat I'm stalking
 I'll take your soul and 
You'll Be like me 
In emptiness, free
Just bow to me faithfully Bow to me splendidly


----------



## Pagey

Max Power said:


> You would do that.



Totally.


----------



## pastelcircus

right on that ass- ass, ass, ass, ass, ass, ass, ass, ass


----------



## tentram

pastel said:
			
		

> *"raaaapee
> "*





			
				PI said:
			
		

> for sure



The kinda rape id be cool with?

If so, lets get it over n done with...i guess.


----------



## Mel22

wtf MARMALADE i expected more from u

dont come in here and pull that sorta shit u trollop. u r only good for fights and FIGHT IS WHAT YOU SHOULD DO!

gog gogog GOGO! go


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

D's said:


> you've gotten supper attractive here lately, (i mean you always were ) but serously, your making me hard.


lolll


----------



## slortaone

lostNfound said:


> hahaha



haha lol yeah i know

crazy world

award

lol


----------



## Lysis

Not even a Puerto Rican bath? Puerto Rican baths are all we got when our power goes out in Florida due to hurricanes.


----------



## pharmakos

requesting marmalade nudes


----------



## ArCi

thenightwatch said:


>



still looks the same.


----------



## tentram

Lol

hell report you n youll end up with an infraction arci.

But its gonna be worh it for the lulz.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You flew too close to the sun, kid. Now, back to your local nudes.


----------



## dopemaster

How do I send a pic from my phone to hear?  Ill snap a shot right now If I can do that.  Otherwise Im guessing I need to save a file to my computer and type in the file name?  That would take a bit longer, but whatevers clever.  Would prefer to use phone.  Thanks in advance for any tech help.  Im sorry Im such a tech dumbass.


----------



## Mysterie

im a bit of a tech dumbass but uploading a photo from my phone would mindfuck me for hours

to do it on a computer, upload the photo from your desktop to an online image hosting website (photobucket or w/e), then use the direct link and post it with img tags here


----------



## dopemaster

I don't have photobucket.  Im thinking I could use a digi camera and pop in the card and load up the file thru the jpg name.  Im charging it right now.  Its cool to just post my cock right?  I don't need to put up a NSFW thing or do I?  I really don't need anymore infractions.  Also I wont be able to show much of my body due to my tattoos and desire to stay anonymous so should I use an object as a size reference?


----------



## lostNfound

fucking noobian. tl;dr dont care.


----------



## dopemaster

OK I don't understand what you just said.  If you don't want to answer a tech question that's fine but please refrain from computer abbreviations.  That's just annoying.

Anyways I'm eager for judgement of the pics in terms of how my unit stacks up against other's.


----------



## Mysterie

tl;dr = too long didnt read

tbh i could care less about what size someones dick is

can i make a suggestion that if a guy is going to take a dick photo, at least get completely naked and show at least all of your body except the face? or make it somewhat artsY?

i mean its just you dont see the girls posting picks of their clits close up..

maybe thats why everyone gets devo over cockshots in nudie threads


----------



## dopemaster

Mysterie said:


> tl;dr = too long didnt read
> 
> tbh i could care less about what size someones dick is
> 
> can i make a suggestion that if a guy is going to take a dick photo, at least get completely naked and show at least all of your body except the face? or make it somewhat artsY?
> 
> i mean its just you dont see the girls posting picks of their clits close up..
> 
> maybe thats why everyone gets devo over cockshots in nudie threads



Well it was requested to show proof of the size.  I might put up some full body shots.  Ive got so many tattoos it would be very easy for anyone who has met me to recognize me and I would lose my anonymity.  I put the pics up over being called out, so I just decicded to put my money where my mouth is.  I dont really think anyone is going to enjoy them.  I would like to maybe put up a full body shot which would be much more appealing, but Im not sure if I want people I know to know what I say on bluelight, as Ive discussed things here that are quite serious and people in real life dont know about.  Sorry you had to see my cock.


----------



## pharmakos

tentram said:


> Lol
> 
> hell report you n youll end up with an infraction arci.
> 
> But its gonna be worh it for the lulz.



i only report the ones that are both mean and painfully unfunny

arci's made me laugh


----------



## Bagseed

penis shots are so fucking boring in my opinion. why do so many guys think that the most attractive or interesting thing about them is their wiener?


----------



## dopemaster

Bagseed said:


> penis shots are so fucking boring in my opinion. why do so many guys think that the most attractive or interesting thing about them is their wiener?



I agree completely.  This was a request of CaptainHeroin, Missmetyet, and others.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dopemaster said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Right so this was an undertaking.  I had quite a bit of trouble getting an erection and taking a photo.  So I got one pretty much full hard and snapped it as it tried to fade. Then Im thinking I need something to reference so I grab a 3 inch magnum shotgun slug off the dresser for another photo.  Then I threw in one I snapped off my dick limp.  Took me damn forever.  I cant keep my dick hard without jacking it so I did the best I could.  I also had to crop out my freaking dimploma and other stuff that would ID me. This took me like an hour in all and I had to sign up for photobucket, whatever the fuck that is.
> 
> Well here it is, out there on the net for yall to judge.  Dopemasters uncircumsized member in all its barely functional glory.
> 
> OK now how do I NSFW it?  Its the nudie thread to I hope its cool.  Im looking right now on how to do it.



Instead of typing IMG you type NSFW, and /NSFW

in the brackets

and thats how you do it


*NSFW*: 



like this






Bagseed said:


> why do so many guys think that the most attractive or interesting thing about them is their wiener?



I have a good looking face that isn't going onto the public bluelight forum tbph

...and people have told me the most attractive and interesting thing about me is my dick...  I was like, damn, all this intelligence for nothing.... yup... nothing.... nothing changes....


----------



## dopemaster

So captain did it live up to your expectations?  Oh yeah and you are smart holme's despite the captain heroin moniker, but Im not one to talk being the dopemaster.

I wouldn't put my face up in a public forum either.  The reason I have my legs and body not in the shot are tattoos.  Anyone who has slept with me or really even knows me would recognize my tattoos. One leg is fully sleeved and one arm is fully sleeved and the other is on the way, plus Ive got various random tats all over me.  
After discussing some things most people in my real life don't know, I choose not to lose anonymity.  

Id love to post a full body nude pic in all my tattooed emaciated junkie big dick glory, but maybe some other time.  Im not fully comfortable yet.  Maybe after I pull some clean time and clean living.  

Sorry for the derail.  I just wanted to settle up the score with captain and explain why I only posted my junk as that seems like a perv move.  

And model skinny beautiful figure and nice tattoo work.  You got more balls than me as you have lost your anonymity to some degree.


----------



## modelskinny

dopemaster said:


> So captain did it live up to your expectations?  Oh yeah and you are smart holme's despite the captain heroin moniker, but Im not one to talk being the dopemaster.
> 
> I wouldn't put my face up in a public forum either.  The reason I have my legs and body not in the shot are tattoos.  Anyone who has slept with me or really even knows me would recognize my tattoos. One leg is fully sleeved and one arm is fully sleeved and the other is on the way, plus Ive got various random tats all over me.
> After discussing some things most people in my real life don't know, I choose not to lose anonymity.
> 
> Id love to post a full body nude pic in all my tattooed emaciated junkie big dick glory, but maybe some other time.  Im not fully comfortable yet.  Maybe after I pull some clean time and clean living.
> 
> Sorry for the derail.  I just wanted to settle up the score with captain and explain why I only posted my junk as that seems like a perv move.
> 
> And model skinny beautiful figure and nice tattoo work.  You got more balls than me as you have lost your anonymity to some degree.




lol

dude, post whatever you wanna post. it's the nudie thread. it's meant for dick pics.

and everyone here pretty much knows who i am. but it's irrelevant. i'm sober.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

modelskinny said:


> lol
> 
> dude, post whatever you wanna post. it's the nudie thread. it's meant for dick pics.
> 
> and everyone here pretty much knows who i am. but it's irrelevant. i'm sober.



she's like a big thing around here mane


----------



## gloeek

That's probably a good idea.


----------



## iheartthisthread

nah, twisty/angles are great. :D

Be honest gloeek, you'd rub titties with model...


----------



## gloeek

Fuck yeah I would!


----------



## iheartthisthread

who wouldn't tbh


----------



## gloeek

Cock shots gross me out for some reason. I blame my latent homosexuality.


----------



## Noodle

Having a cock is nice, but being able to draw a happy face in the morning snow is even better.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Shut up, whore.


----------



## modelskinny

lolololol ^


----------



## Owl Eyed

Captain.Heroin said:


> I have a good looking face that isn't going onto the public bluelight forum tbph



lol.


----------



## soundsystem00

Lysis said:


> Fagbook Pro



Die bitch!!!!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

/looks around. Who?


----------



## bagochina

lol now that was kinda funny...


----------



## His Name Is Frank

But was it wheelie?


----------



## LOGan1314

I don't like most of you........


----------



## Illyria99

LOGan1314 said:


> I don't like most of you........



This is _completely_ understandable.


----------



## LOGan1314

...But I like you....


----------



## Illyria99

LOGan1314 said:


> ...But I like you....



Awww, thanks.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Most of the girls that post here could def get the DDDDDDDD


----------



## Mysterie

gloeek said:


> Your nips are giving the witchey eye here!



fixd


----------



## SirTophamHat

babe caught me sleepin






sup guys


----------



## bagochina

Illyria99 just fucking stop talking, Jesus!


----------



## bagochina

I don't know maybe its just me but I don't think models breast would fit easily into a champagne glass


----------



## Lazaraus45

SirTophamHat said:


> babe caught me sleepin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sup guys


I would


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

SirTophamHat said:


>


this looks like my Logan


----------



## ChickenScratch

PI is doing her best to harsh kynd sister nekko's buzz, and it's pissing me the fuck off.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

dopemaster said:


> So captain did it live up to your expectations?  Oh yeah and you are smart holme's despite the captain heroin moniker, but Im not one to talk being the dopemaster.
> 
> I wouldn't put my face up in a public forum either.  The reason I have my legs and body not in the shot are tattoos.  Anyone who has slept with me or really even knows me would recognize my tattoos. One leg is fully sleeved and one arm is fully sleeved and the other is on the way, plus Ive got various random tats all over me.
> After discussing some things most people in my real life don't know, I choose not to lose anonymity.
> 
> Id love to post a full body nude pic in all my tattooed emaciated junkie big dick glory, but maybe some other time.  Im not fully comfortable yet.  Maybe after I pull some clean time and clean living.
> 
> Sorry for the derail.  I just wanted to settle up the score with captain and explain why I only posted my junk as that seems like a perv move.



I have no shame and there's no fun in being a prude TBPH.  

I can't remember seeing it; you chose to upload to a site that doesn't allow nudes.  Try imgur.com next time 

My user name = more of an identity/handle than anything IRL-based now.  4 years clean.  if you don't count one day slip ups for the first year/a few times in the 2nd an 3rd year



> And model skinny beautiful figure and nice tattoo work.  You got more balls than me as you have lost your anonymity to some degree.



Model's got nothing to worry about.  She's part of the illuminati so she has a "get out of jail free" pass.  It's made out of gold and has an ID chip in it.


----------



## Beachcat

Nah, I read that CS and Neko are moving to Asheville soon.....she will have no problem finding a secure spot there, they actually value the arts just as much as the sciences...imagine such a place.  Lol


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

Very true...

and thankfully

our company BBD.. pulls in way more than any teachers salary would ATM!!!


----------



## ChickenScratch

i can't wait to real with you guys in asheville.  i've got family up there and i go up at least 10 or so times a year.  i hit xmas jam every fucking year as well.  i'm really good at asheville if you have any questions.  hit me up.


----------



## Lysis

Asheville is pretty awesome. I went to the Asheville mall all the time when I was a teenager. Grove Park Inn for lunch and I remember all the old shacks we'd see on the outskirts of the city. I haven't seen Asheville in 10 years, but I bet it's all growed up now.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lysis said:


> Asheville is pretty awesome. I went to the Asheville mall all the time when I was a teenager. Grove Park Inn for lunch and I remember all the old shacks we'd see on the outskirts of the city. I haven't seen Asheville in 10 years, but I bet it's all growed up now.



it's still pretty awesome, but it's been glorified like crazy so it's not as awesome as it was 10 years ago.  every crunchy kid and their brother in the southeast tries to move there, and usually end up failing miserably.  

luckily for me, i know some super rich motherfuckers up there and i'm the perfect blend of crunchy and business, so asheville looks really good on me.  i hope to be living there in the next 5 years.


----------



## Beachcat

I love asheville, too.   I could totally live there if I did not love the beach so much.  I like where I live now, but I much prefer the "scene" in Asheville, or in Chapel Hill...I lived in Chapel Hill for 12 years or so and it was awesome.  But I missed the beach.

That is also why I hated living in Orlando...well, that and the fact that Orlando just basically sucks ass as a place to live.

Edit:  CS, did u and Neko find a place to live yet?  My best friend lives in Asheville and has a really awesome house right downtown that she rents out.  I could put you in touch.  It is like a four minute walk to the cool part of downtown


----------



## ChickenScratch

Yea, Orlando is a dump.  I'm okay with Chapel Hill, some cool places, but it's a little too college and ghetto mixed for me.

If I move to Asheville, I might even consider Black Mountain just outside of town.  I have some good friends that live out there, and their place is bad ass.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm following the building progress of the New Belgium plant in Asheville pretty closely.  Their beer is shit, but it's a good company.  I'd love to get a job working for them.  I'm sure jobs there will be a pretty hot commodity once it's up and running, so probably a bit difficult to get into.  

I really just want some land way the fuck up there and farm my face off for the rest of my life.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ChickenScratch said:


> i can't wait to real with you guys in asheville.  i've got family up there and i go up at least 10 or so times a year.  i hit xmas jam every fucking year as well.  i'm really good at asheville if you have any questions.  hit me up.



hell yea. we will be there AUG 1st. keep in touch for when your in the area def! 

:D

edit:beachcat: we have narrowed it down to 2 places... we're gonna decide, and get things ready to go in just over a month from now!


----------



## nekointheclouds

Beachcat said:


> I love asheville, too.   I could totally live there if I did not love the beach so much.  I like where I live now, but I much prefer the "scene" in Asheville, or in Chapel Hill...I lived in Chapel Hill for 12 years or so and it was awesome.  But I missed the beach.
> 
> That is also why I hated living in Orlando...well, that and the fact that Orlando just basically sucks ass as a place to live.
> 
> Edit:  CS, did u and Neko find a place to live yet?  My best friend lives in Asheville and has a really awesome house right downtown that she rents out.  I could put you in touch.  It is like a four minute walk to the cool part of downtown



Beachcat, you used to live in Orlando? Thats so crazy cause I was born and raised in Apopka as a kid and moved to lake county(clermont area) for the second half of my childhood. I finally decided I needed to gtfo of that small town and go experience something differnt than florida. So i moved to Memphis for college. just moved to Kure beach in December to run the business with ChemSmiles. I cant tell if your stalking me or if I am stalking you.....

And P.I. it can totally be hard to find jobs as an art teacher and can def be hard to generally make a living as an artist. There are jobs galore if you are into the design arts,but very few fine arts majors really make a living just from making their art. I consider myself very lucky because I am pretty good at any type of visual arts I try. I do murals jobs, gallery level fine arts work, photography(you HAVE to have awesome pictures of your products to sell anything well online), portrait work, as well as being able to do graphic design and illustration using illustrator and photoshop. I try to push my artistic skills in every way I can, so I have a lot og differnt ways to make money from my art. And I am always looking to learn new techniques.


----------



## ChickenScratch

nekko is such a kynd soul mama.


----------



## papa

werd


----------



## Bill

Chicken is all loved up today


----------



## ChickenScratch

i'm loved up everyday, friend.


----------



## Beachcat

nekointheclouds said:


> Beachcat, you used to live in Orlando? Thats so crazy cause I was born and raised in Apopka as a kid and moved to lake county(clermont area) for the second half of my childhood. I finally decided I needed to gtfo of that small town and go experience something differnt than florida. So i moved to Memphis for college. just moved to Kure beach in December to run the business with ChemSmiles. I cant tell if your stalking me or if I am stalking you.....
> .



Too funny!  I grew up here in Wilm, went to college in Chapel Hill, stayed for a while, got transferred for my job down to Orlando (altamonte springs to be exact) did the Orlando thing for four years.  Then, my company offered me a transfer to Richmond or a really, really good severance package.  I took the severance and moved back to Chapel Hill.  I lived there until my dad died and then moved back to Wilm to help my mom out.

In high school, I worked on the Carolina Beach boardwalk when it was still really seedy in an ice cream store that shared a wallwith a strip club (honey bares) and played grateful dead all day long and met interesting people.  The boardwalk is quite tame now in comparison.  

I hated Florida.  Hated it.  Lol


----------



## nekointheclouds

Beachcat said:


> Too funny!  I grew up here in Wilm, went to college in Chapel Hill, stayed for a while, got transferred for my job down to Orlando (altamonte springs to be exact) did the Orlando thing for four years.  Then, my company offered me a transfer to Richmond or a really, really good severance package.  I took the severance and moved back to Chapel Hill.  I lived there until my dad died and then moved back to Wilm to help my mom out.
> 
> In high school, I worked on the Carolina Beach boardwalk when it was still really seedy in an ice cream store that shared a wallwith a strip club (honey bares) and played grateful dead all day long and met interesting people.  The boardwalk is quite tame now in comparison.
> 
> I hated Florida.  Hated it.  Lol



lolol. I have to admit I am a florida girl. I love florida, its just its own special kind of crazy. But Orlando sucks. It sucks big old harry euro tourist balls. But that is still really crazy cause Altamonte springs is where my grandma and cousin lived and where I spent like a very good chunck of my childhood.

Ever visit the little dairy manor? Its a tiny ice cream shop in altamonte springs, the little building used to have a giant rainbow with and icecream cone on top.


----------



## phenethylo J

hey neko


Beachcat said:


> I hated Florida.  Hated it.  Lol



I feel you I can't wait to get out of Florida.
too hot 
too humid


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

dopemaster said:


> And model skinny beautiful figure and nice tattoo work.  You got more balls than me as you have lost your anonymity to some degree.


Modelling is her job. Her face and body have graced places before BL.
I keep my face out out of nudes so I can continue to make a living.


----------



## ArCi

...I wonder how many kids mistake you as a MILF?





idk just a thought i had.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahaha the patients I have are way too young to be on BL...if they are then shame on the parents they deserve to be scarred by seeing my titties


----------



## bagochina

I've never been back to North Carolina, since a fat cop gave me a ticket for underage drinking at a concert at intermission.

Who does that, I mean really.  Fuck N.C.


----------



## bagochina

I'm pretty sure that last female eye doc I saw was purposely rubbing her breasts on my arms when checking my eyes.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I am sorry.  You were wearing those glasses.  You were asking for it.


----------



## iheartthisthread

you're supposed to stop masturbating just before you need glasses.


----------



## Bill

Arci and Mike can gang bang each of those wide gorilla nostrils


----------



## xstayfadedx

It would be hot imo


----------



## Bill

Shotgun on your mouf


----------



## lonewolf13

i call anus.


----------



## xstayfadedx

lonewolf13 said:


> i call anus.


So you're into incest?  That's hawt




Bill said:


> Shotgun on your mouf


I know bill


----------



## xstayfadedx

His Name Is Frank said:


> Oh...then it wasn't about your septum piercing.



Its my fave piercing I have... have only my nose as well and of course ears.
Retired:
Angel bites
Monroe
Lip piercing
Tongue piercing
:'(


----------



## His Name Is Frank

When you've been blessed with lips and eyes like that, you don't need metal protrusions.


----------



## xstayfadedx

^I wanted to double major in psychology and art education, but think I will just do fine arts with psychology.  Anyways what about all your posts on BL?  What if a school who wants you finds this... well I'm sure kids who have a grudge against you would.



His Name Is Frank said:


> When you've been blessed with lips and eyes like that, you don't need metal protrusions.



.


----------



## shimazu

who holds a grudge against an art teacher?

I think you already know if youre the next Picasso or not when you walk into an art class, the teacher is only there to make sure you don't steal any of the fingerpainting supplies


----------



## bagochina

Should get into teaching special education art, imo.


----------



## xstayfadedx

shimazu said:


> who holds a grudge against an art teacher?
> 
> I think you already know if youre the next Picasso or not when you walk into an art class, the teacher is only there to make sure you don't steal any of the fingerpainting supplies


Lol I wonder the same but there are kids who do


----------



## lonewolf13

i sooo wanted to fuck the art teacher at St. Michaels. i was 8th grade? her name was Sister Ona.


----------



## Bill

My art teacher was a short fat old prick
Used to always get pissed at me for constantly flirting with the girlys 

He was jelly


----------



## lightofmeaning

shimazu said:


> who holds a grudge against an art teacher?
> 
> I think you already know if youre the next Picasso or not when you walk into an art class, the teacher is only there to make sure you don't steal any of the fingerpainting supplies



lol @ Philadelphia schools. Did they have metal detectors too?


----------



## lonewolf13

Lean on Me was a GREAT movie.


----------



## lonewolf13

why does this page have no nudity?


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

^coz you aint posted anything yet. 

PI tits PLZ. DNA or Pagey would do too though... 

maybe some hot men too - like...oh wait no...no one. lol.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i got my degree in parks and recreation management.  i probably could've written my senior thesis on how to shit in the woods.

i wish i would have followed my dreams of living in a trailer and running the river forever.  but, here i sit, in a fucking suit and tie, waiting for death.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Oh wow! I couldnt even catch balls when I played damn softball. CS jr is clearly a ballar.

And that was in Miami actually, I remember there was such a rivalry between marlins and the braves because up until that year Florida really didnt have a baseball team, most floridians were braves fans like my dad there. I think alot of braves fans switched to being marlins fans, unfortunatly the marlins suck. But I used to have family in Atlanta and I have been to that stadium. Baseball is one of those sports that I am not into, but I love it when I am at an actual game.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, games are fun as shit.  i go to a ton every year.

and he didn't catch it.  one of the players threw it to me cuz me and the chicks behind us were screaming at him that it was his first game.  it was magical as fuck.


----------



## ChickenScratch

modelskinny said:


> thanks everyone. you're all so damn sweet.



it's only because we all want to fuck you.  even owlie.


----------



## ChickenScratch

we sat on the porch for like two hours burning shit with matches the other day.
i also gave him my old laptop and let him take the fucking thing apart.  
then we went outside and smashed a rubix cube with a 9 iron cuz he wanted to see what was on the inside of it.

i'm the best fucking weekend dad of all time.


----------



## pharmakos

One Thousand Words said:


> And I'm responsible for naming him after bob Marley. He'll slay pussy when his is older from his name alone



probably gonna have "420" in his online names


----------



## One Thousand Words

Better than "noids" I guess


----------



## pharmakos

i should start an anti-synthetic-cannabinoid campaign with the slogan "avoid the 'noids"

except almost no one that actually smokes the stuff is old enough to remember that commercial


----------



## shimazu

you could just give out free samples and have it be even more effective


----------



## pharmakos

"here guys, this is the stuff you should be avoiding.  under no circumstances should you order any from the website whose address i wrote down on the bags."


----------



## LOGan1314

OH come on, they're not THAT BAD


----------



## kaywholed

modelskinny said:


> thanks everyone. you're all so damn sweet.



you are fat and ugly, and I do not get boners when I see your face.


----------



## pharmakos

^ reported


----------



## kaywholed

thenightwatch said:


> ^ reported



plz post more cock shots so I can feel good about myself


----------



## pharmakos

^ double reported


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

bagochina said:


> I've never been back to North Carolina, since a fat cop gave me a ticket for underage drinking at a concert at intermission.
> 
> Who does that, I mean really.  Fuck N.C.



I'm with you. I haven't been there since I homewrecked a marriage. I gave wifey ample opportunity to shoot me in the face by having the audacity to sit in her living room waiting for her to come home, and then inviting her to my hotel room. But she wouldn't face me. I definitely think she'd smash a bottle off my face if she ever saw me again.


----------



## shimazu

lol homewrecker


----------



## Lysis

I bet ILYWK has some good stories.


----------



## dopemaster

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I keep my face out out of nudes so I can continue to make a living.



Im wondering if I post a full body shot without my face it will come back to haunt me.  Ive got some many tattoos and Im getting my cock repierced soon too.  My tats are all over and people all over town see them as I cant hide them without a long sleeve collared shit and pants.  Maybe I could blur the tats in photoshop so they are unrecognizable or fuck with the lighting.  

Thing is after the topics Ive discussed Id rather not lose my anonymity.  Ive invested way too much time into college and already have on degree and am going back for another so I can get in the line of work I want.  Id hate to get called out in the corporate world.  

Ill definetly post my cock when I get it re-pierced.  I had done it myself but it was crooked and well even though it healed and I could fuck I still wanted it done perfect.  Hopefully Ill have enough money to get it done when I go get more tattoo work done in a few weeks.  By then I shall have been off of opiates long  enough to get a boner.  Ill post as much of my body as I can.

Thanks for the tip Captain.  They sure took my pics down fast.  I wonder if they sent me an email.

What do yall think about blurring tattoos out with photoshop or fucking with the contrast and whatnot?  That may work.


----------



## lostNfound

take your hand off your head


----------



## Owl Eyed

ChickenScratch said:


> it's only because we all want to fuck you.  even owlie.



ive traveled to her valley of darkness.


----------



## laugh

Are you saying you are a dickhead Frank? Cause that what it sounds like.


----------



## Bill

Frank what happened to your signature posting style of highlighting the bluelighter's name


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

dopemaster said:


> Im wondering if I post a full body shot without my face it will come back to haunt me.  Ive got some many tattoos and Im getting my cock repierced soon too.  My tats are all over and people all over town see them as I cant hide them without a long sleeve collared shit and pants.  Maybe I could blur the tats in photoshop so they are unrecognizable or fuck with the lighting.
> 
> Thing is after the topics Ive discussed Id rather not lose my anonymity.  Ive invested way too much time into college and already have on degree and am going back for another so I can get in the line of work I want.  Id hate to get called out in the corporate world.
> 
> Ill definetly post my cock when I get it re-pierced.  I had done it myself but it was crooked and well even though it healed and I could fuck I still wanted it done perfect.  Hopefully Ill have enough money to get it done when I go get more tattoo work done in a few weeks.  By then I shall have been off of opiates long  enough to get a boner.  Ill post as much of my body as I can.
> 
> Thanks for the tip Captain.  They sure took my pics down fast.  I wonder if they sent me an email.
> 
> What do yall think about blurring tattoos out with photoshop or fucking with the contrast and whatnot?  That may work.



blah blah blah


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I'm bringing it back one last time, just for you, *Bill*.


----------



## Bill

His Name Is Frank said:


> I'm bringing it back one last time, just for you, *Bill*.



I came and screenshot'd at the same time


----------



## Erich Generic

Arci said:


> poopie has that 'after-school-math-tutor-but-I-might-suck-your-dick-if-you-have-good-enough-cocaine' look


----------



## Lysis

Coulda shoulda woulda poster!


----------



## dopemaster

I did post yo.  Im gonna post again too.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Where is pastel to save this page...........


----------



## bagochina

Don't know and don't care...

There has been this nice, rainy, spring smell in the air since she stopped posting.  If you close your eyes you can almost see the flowers blooming, bursting with color, and fresh life.

Inhaaale... Ahhh... so refreshing!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

dopemaster said:


> I did post yo.  Im gonna post again too.



aren't u the guy that has your mom buying you rigs?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> aren't u the guy that has your mom buying you rigs?



^ what


----------



## Jabberwocky

DrinksWithEvil said:


> aren't u the guy that has your mom buying you rigs?



Aren't you the guy that has your grandmother paying for your rehabs?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sure


----------



## lonewolf13

damn thought DWE posted some nudes


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Soon my friend, soon.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

All talk no cock


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

O I have Cock shots in this thread I think


----------



## tentram

Pics of dwes gram request. Pls.


----------



## Animal Mother

modelskinny said:


> it's true.
> 
> drunk bewbs



Are those fake?


----------



## Lysis

yes


----------



## iheartthisthread

sure man. Write lonewolf13 on your shlong with a sharpie for good measure.

Or if it's REEEALY big, "Welcome to bluelight mon, have a nice day  "


----------



## tentram

You better wrap that fool up.


----------



## beagleboy

DrinksWithEvil said:


> aren't u the guy that has your mom buying you rigs?



everyones gotta' make their start somewhere, even if its June 2013 and in a dropouts Ford Tuarus outside a Pain Clinic


----------



## bagochina

That's an actor behind wheel frank, he's not gonna hit her.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

That's a relief. I thought she was in danger. I worry about most things.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

black bears aren't too scary, granted they could still totally rip your face off.  I only assume you're talking about black bears.  you don't live in like alaska do you?


----------



## Illyria99

No, I live in Los Angeles...that picture was taken when I was in Canada last year.


----------



## modelskinny

^ we're neighbors


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

coulda been grizzlies in Canada.  depending on what part.  still more likely black bear.


----------



## lonewolf13

donkeyPUNCH said:


> _*black*_ bears aren't too scary, granted they could still totally rip your face off.  I only assume you're talking about black bears.  you don't live in like alaska do you?





donkeyPUNCH said:


> coulda been grizzlies in Canada.  depending on what part.  still more likely _*black*_ bear.



reported for racism.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Where in La do you live 99


----------



## Illyria99

Stoned Immaculate said:


> Aweee how adorable! What breed is your puppy?



Mal Shi mix. 



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Where in La do you live 99



Somewhere that's _not_ in Hollywood. %)


----------



## beagleboy

Hi, im watching netflix on a shared account with my partner. You look generic yet _there_ at the same time.


----------



## beagleboy

hey, dwe, does LA have Aldis Grocery Stores?
They are a concept store. One strategy is they have minimal checkout isles open until customer demand opens another one to get the Aldis shopper out the door. I guess its 20% less than wal-Mart for the same big name product, just relabled.


----------



## papa

It's finally warm enough to go outside?


----------



## kaywholed

papasomni said:


> It's finally warm enough to go outside?



Yeah, like 50feet of snow melted and washed out all the cites at the base of the mountains.  duh.  n00bs.  guy saved his cat and became internet famous in canada, and there was a pretty ems dude being awesome that went viral in the 6 cities that have internet.  I actually had a snowball fight last weekend (up a mountain).


----------



## lonewolf13

the Miami Heat won the NbA championship.


----------



## kaywholed

lonewolf13 said:


> the Miami Heat won the NbA championship.



what sport is that?  golf?  is magic jordan the star playa?


----------



## lonewolf13

i think larry bird was MVP


----------



## LOGan1314

IM FUCKING DIFFERENT. I CONSIDER MYSELF HOT, 6-3 235 lbs???? 

GIVE ME EVERYBODY...I want smokemtoke420, and GLOEEK AND THE RESOLUTION TO THE OPPOSING FACTORS IN SOCIETY...

I love people like myself...HELLO T Calderone!


----------



## Illyria99

iheartthisthread said:


> I really need to make a thread for hot moms.



Do it! I'll post a pic in there if you do. :D


----------



## pharmakos

Illyria99 said:


> Do it! I'll post a pic in there if you do. :D



you're a mom?


----------



## lonewolf13

your mom's a mom tbph


----------



## Illyria99

thenightwatch said:


> you're a mom?



God no. I was gonna post a pic of _my_ mom. Maybe.


----------



## pharmakos

lonewolf13 said:


> your mom's a mom tbph



your mom's mom is a mom


----------



## lonewolf13

its actually a gradmom. tbph


----------



## jam uh weezy

where are all the pictures of Dtergent and DamagedLemon?? :D


----------



## shimazu

lol


----------



## tentram

erik said:
			
		

> I stand like that w hen I'm brushing my teeth.
> 
> it establishes dominance over the plaque



Lol

Dayum, kirsby you lookin fresh off da press. Dem ladies wont able resist function button n gunna give it to you bebe uh-uhuh.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ss stop.. Your embarrassing yourself


----------



## tentram

Manners. 

Puh puh puh-lease.


----------



## soundsystem00

me n slushy go way back. on her recliner.


----------



## tentram

Sexy as fuck right? Its onky in my beard though my hair really can be an auburn colour.

My pubes are full on albuno like.

A little bit of everything for everyones preference n desires.

So when we gunna fuck already. I can handle onky so much of this hard ball game untik i target my next victim.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Requesting pics of mel I mean erich


----------



## Mel22

STAYF pls

stranger danger.


----------



## tentram

Yes MELany. You are rrquired to post a pictute of you even if it isnt over revealing. Otherwise all i can o.ly visualise a fucjing chew-wow-a as you.


----------



## shimazu

yeah mel just use your pic from blackpeoplemeet.com that one was nice


----------



## tentram

I visualise mel with curkyish brown hairn bout 5' 5" with a pretty tight body.

However shes a stonet chick and eats large whopper meals. Which either means sheeza a fatty noom batty or works dat shit off, looking after and maintaining dat tight body n ass i really visualise.

At least a C cup.


----------



## shimazu

is that before or after her trip to Thailand tentram?

I dont like how mel capitalizes the last three letters of evERY fuckING wORD thOUGH


----------



## tentram

Thats quite the legit question you raise shim.

In saying thay were goong to have to view full nudes with your doctors records going bqck the last 20 years to see if suxh measures hqve been taken to disguise Michael-Lee into MELany.

Does sound right to you shimatzu?


----------



## shimazu

you have to think like a bogan to catch a bogan so whatever you say goes tentram


----------



## Mel22

underestimation is the father of all fuck ups.

pretty young girls do the most damage SHIMACHU. when u get big you will understand.


----------



## tentram

Well they say choking on that last breath and going under, drowning. Is the most euphoric and easing way to go undern

just dont struggle if theyre needing to add extra anchoring weights so you cant rise.

May peace and serenity enter your life as of now.


----------



## shimazu

better write down the date and time to remember this moment


----------



## tentram

hustlababy said:
			
		

> You seriously have perfect lips. Fml I'm jealoussss.



I have a decent place to park your lips around if so desired. As the majority of lounging males would.

Welcome to the exclusive group of yummy mummys on the forum!  :D


----------



## pharmakos

Illyria99 said:


> I love water, even though I never learned how to swim.



i don't know how to swim either

could maybe swim to save my life, but that's about it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Mel has nice big brown hair and wears glasses


----------



## slortaone

fly fishing?

ive never fished for trout...

edit - lol fuck off lustie... not every cunt is blessed with our waters...


----------



## nowdubnvr6

fly fishing isnt the only way to catch trout.... I fly fish or just bring the old pond pole put a bobber and worm on and find a calm pool and both work. And to me using a spinner bait in the fast river sounded pretty crazy but my buddy brought in some pretty good rainbow trout with that setup that day.


----------



## slortaone

yeah i know it isnt the only way... just thought thatd be your method. nice.

bait casting is alot of fun, just gotta know how to do it.

im going fishing for black tip reef sharks and pink snapper next weekend.


----------



## lostNfound

Yellowstone would be a prime spot to throw in a line for sure though.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lostNfound said:


> Yellowstone would be a prime spot to throw in a line for sure though.



about a quarter mile walk from the front porch my dude
They need to finish this fucking bridge in town so i can float the river, some jackass drowned by one of the concrete pillars theyre pouring so no more floating till its done in fucking SEPTEMBER (starts snowing then)


----------



## One Thousand Words

The fact that papa went to church last Sunday is a sure sign he is starting to give a fuck


----------



## lostNfound

He only goes for the wine....


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

it was a hard knock life.


----------



## Illyria99

tentram said:


> Well they say choking on that last breath and going under, drowning. Is the most euphoric and easing way to go undern
> 
> just dont struggle if theyre needing to add extra anchoring weights so you cant rise.



Let us know how that turns out for you.


----------



## Erich Generic

ILU with a gay faggot


----------



## tentram

misguided youth said:
			
		

> Let us know how that turns out for you.



Metal up your arse \m/


----------



## tentram

misguided youth said:
			
		

> Let us know how that turns out for you.



Metal up your arse \m/

and dont you know dead people dont talk. Youll have to use your witchcraft on me if you want anything out of me.

*gigglz*


----------



## tentram

evan said:
			
		

> it was a hard knock life.



It aint gots to be. Life doesnt have to be this way!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

This is why I said it was a hard knock life.


----------



## Illyria99

has no dick said:


> Metal up your arse \m/
> 
> and dont you know dead people dont talk. Youll have to use your witchcraft on me if you want anything out of me.
> 
> *gigglz*




Yeah. Okay. Sure.


----------



## tentram

I was waiting for the fat old balding white knight fag to turn up and spray his territory over the place.


----------



## Lysis

Lol he's such a douche.


----------



## tentram

baldy paul said:
			
		

> Have you seen your cheeks lately rightleg?



Sorry youve lost me on that.

But i check my buns in the mirror when im doing my squeeze n release sphincter exercises. If thats what your trying to get at.


----------



## tentram

So.much.rage. Passive aggressiveness is a toxic thing in peoples lives.

Im quivering illyria.

Always look on the bright side of life you tiny, adorable little gurl. I could just squeeze and cuddle and hug you holding so tight and close to my heart 

I think im falling in love. Oh em gee.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Tent your bisexuality really shows sometimes in your posts


----------



## tentram

Thats loveky bb. Thankyou for the acknowledgement!

Xoxo


----------



## tentram

Its cute isnt it.

Reckon i could catch a predator before the thread finishes? I msy need back up.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your welcome dawg


----------



## tentram

Lets chest bump.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I missed my original nemesis...
But I have moved on to others as my enemies.


----------



## laugh

More Illyria pics pls fapfapfap


----------



## bagochina

It's like you can almost see the fupa starting to fill in, magical!


----------



## tentram

Why thankyou

*blushes then furiously chokes the chicken*


----------



## tentram

bago said:
			
		

> Goddamn! look at the extension of those long lovely aep fingers.



Would sit on and rotate.


----------



## tentram

Yeah that would work too, lnf. Grand suggestion, pal.


----------



## ChickenScratch

yea, i need to get back out west soon.  i day dream about it every day.


----------



## shimazu

is that like a famous park or something?


----------



## Erich Generic

I want to go hiking ;-(


----------



## Erich Generic

(-_-)


----------



## laugh

Has aep read dharma bums?


----------



## Erich Generic

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Erich, you would burn alive in the sunshine.


----------



## Lysis

lol I love this forum. The only point in posting a pic is just to get harassed. I LOL at the nudie and pic threads.


----------



## bagochina

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> it is an everywhere thing
> get out more



Unfortunately, still keeping my fingers crossed they will all go back into the closet where they belong.


----------



## We are all ONE

Seyer cant even hide how pissed he is that he booked a US trip to get some pussy and instead has to play weekend at bernies


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Rofl,still can get some Ass at parade


----------



## bagochina

U mean no handie on the bus, what?  Whatta rip.


----------



## modelskinny

Mel22 said:


> o SHIMACHU, lucky ur pretty cos ur a dumb sack of shit sometimes



Mel dear  And yeah, I'm not even gonna go there, Shim. You said enough for me to even have to retort. 

And tentram, I can't even understand your incoherent babble.


----------



## Illyria99

Since this is already _way_ off-topic...modelskinny, I wanted to ask if you've ever been to Bar Sinister?


----------



## modelskinny

Illyria99 said:


> Since this is already _way_ off-topic...modelskinny, I wanted to ask if you've ever been to Bar Sinister?



Yes, I have. But it's been at least a year minimum since I've been back, it not closer to 2.


----------



## modelskinny

tentram said:


> Model with the sick burns now. Watch out guy, you dont want to lose your manly dignity by being slammed by model. She knows how to sling dem insults.
> 
> N dear, mel was teasing dwe on her own acct. Not to back you up. Dont get it twizted scissor sister.



Bish please, Mel loves me. We're practically lovers.


----------



## Mel22

tentram said:


> Model with the sick burns now. Watch out guy, you dont want to lose your manly dignity by being slammed by model. She knows how to sling dem insults.
> 
> N dear, mel was teasing dwe on her own acct. Not to back you up. Dont get it twizted scissor sister.



christ TENTpal, get ur facts straight son. i was tease SHIMACHU not DWE. DWE is meee pallllllll


----------



## Mel22

modelskinny said:


> Bish please, Mel loves me. We're practically lovers.



u will make me tea and give me backrubs and brush my hair?


----------



## modelskinny

Mel22 said:


> u will make me tea and give me backrubs and brush my hair?



All day  (as long as you eat my pussy once in a while)


----------



## Mel22

MODELLLL i am no homo. just do it from the goodness of ur heart lovey. do it in the name of kindness.


----------



## modelskinny

Mel22 said:


> MODELLLL i am no homo. just do it from the goodness of ur heart lovey. do it in the name of kindness.



You take away all the fun.


----------



## Mel22

no MODELLL no, don't be silly. we would have all the fun in the world. don't be negative, be positive!!!!!!!!! positive is #1!

have fun with SEYERRRRR, and say hi to MORTTT for us


----------



## modelskinny

Mel22 said:


> no MODELLL no, don't be silly. we would have all the fun in the world. don't be negative, be positive!!!!!!!!! positive is #1!
> 
> have fun with SEYERRRRR, and say hi to MORTTT for us



I looked at him and asked, "Who's Mort?"

He just looked at me blankly and said, "My penis."

You guys suck.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Mel post a pic of your hair


----------



## Illyria99

modelskinny said:


> You take away all the fun.



Have fun in San Francisco, by the way. And whatever you do, stay away from United Nations Plaza after dark.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Wow, redneck month has come early this year.


----------



## tentram

Need unfiltertered contortion shots for solidified results.


----------



## bagochina

modelskinny said:


> wut.
> 
> I'm contorting my body to accentuate lines and curves. I'm actually curvier than I have been in a long time. Look at my hips and tummy.



Definitely hear a couple red flags go up...

TOO SKINNY!


----------



## lonewolf13

I thought that was a sculpture. A bronze one even. An expensive one.


----------



## Thanatos

modelskinny said:


> wut.
> 
> I'm contorting my body to accentuate lines and curves. I'm actually curvier than I have been in a long time. Look at my hips and tummy.



I don't see any curves besides the curvature/shape of all the ribs popping out of your back. 
Don't you get tire of the heroin chic anoxeric look along with the dead cocaine eyes in ALL of your pictures?


----------



## bagochina

I'm thinking meth eyes over coke eyes, any day of the week.


----------



## Thanatos

bagochina said:


> I'm thinking meth eyes over coke eyes, any day of the week.


Yeah you're right, I was thinking that right as I posted my comment. 

Model its really super obvious though. Subcutaneous fat underlying your facial features might help. Men typically don't find bones to be sexy or artistic. Get better.


----------



## bagochina

I will say the shape of the breast doesn't do it for me.  Teardrop drop shaped model tear drop shaped!


----------



## lonewolf13

You guys stfu before you get this thread closed. It happens to be one of my faves. And model is pretty cute.


----------



## Thanatos

lonewolf13 said:


> You guys stfu before you get this thread closed. It happens to be one of my faves. And model is pretty cute.


Shut your mouth old man. Youre just a creepy old perv that has never posted a nude, let alone a single post of substance since you joined bluelight. 
We are just discussing models photos; we aren't being hateful you tongue puncher.


----------



## lonewolf13

Welcome to dying short order cook. Model is cool. ur not. Yes I'm old, because I've lived and SURVIVED. Talk shit when you reach 35


----------



## lonewolf13

Lol ok?


----------



## lonewolf13

You know the lounge and all the creepers are giggling right now


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol lw I feel ya, lounge tuffies are out in full force. Sad.


----------



## Thanatos

lonewolf13 said:


> You know the lounge and all the creepers are giggling right now


You're mistaken if you think I give a damn what people lurking the lounge think. Everyone knows your schtick is dead. Go get laid instead of stalking the picture threads, you're a bit creepy and come off as mega-desperate. 40 year old virgin status for sure bro.


----------



## lonewolf13

So I guess we're not going to hang out?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol entheo Is raged 

cute


----------



## lonewolf13

I bet he holds his knife like his penis , kinda feminine like. With a pinky in the air. Tbph


----------



## lonewolf13

Or the Robocop arm. PI would be ashamed.


----------



## modelskinny

entheo said:


> I don't see any curves besides the curvature/shape of all the ribs popping out of your back.
> Don't you get tire of the heroin chic anoxeric look along with the dead cocaine eyes in ALL of your pictures?



Not when it pays for my lush nights out, expensive clothes, world travels, and drinks. I mean...I could be a lonely old man living alone but I think I like my life a bit more. Can you say that about yours?


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

You would see my ribs and scapula if I contorted that way too and I have more padding.  Fuck the haters, girl but in your industry you must be used to being picked apart.  I will amateurishly reproduce the shot.  I think it should be the the new follow the nude leader game.


----------



## shimazu

its not like shes doing shoots for lane bryant

most models are skinny...


----------



## beagleboy

...........My Mums a dumb cunt and has no cooking skills, much less a pallete for any of my artisian goods.
_I mean _ my cum/booger wall of whatever County Jail/Psyche Ward Im in or the locale of any other sketchy endevouers she knows I like to do.....
Are models that are on the brink allowed to have children


----------



## Jabberwocky

Requesting kaywholed contortion shots


----------



## B1tO'RoughJack

Lysis said:


> I'm bored so might as well whore it up.



WOW. Fuck yeah. Very tasty, Lysis - you knowwww that.



modelskinny said:


>


EURGGHH it's like something out of alien. I skirted around the issue before, but Coming from ME even, you're too skinny. Sort your fucking life out gal.


----------



## tentram

Dude youre a sekeletal fucking creep yourself. Fuck sake fella.

I made a rather crass, and rather unreceptive, joke of model having an E.D. And was deeply regretful n sirry for which i am grateful that she was forgiving so 

Youre not joking and making a prick and hypicrit of yourself in public. Learn some manners and respect toward those whobdo suffer frjom such a crippling disease.

Get yourself a large double whopper meal and have a long hard look at yourself in the mirror...and watch your stomach grow right before your eyes.

You creepy rake like guy.


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Stop being dumb cunts and post pictures.


----------



## beagleboy

^ were gonna be millionares's (insertjpgmarrrisssaaatoping/bottomingsomeone taking a shit mental image picture in High school)
I would like to see /hear what blasphemy comes outta' M's mouth in 7 years when shes a drug counselor "explain why spiritualy sick person X got shot in the abdomen w/ handgun and off the barstool" at said bar because they cant source other peoples mental image pictures.


----------



## papa

wat


----------



## One Thousand Words

Coming from a balding teenager I'll take that as jealousy


----------



## shimazu

marissaaaaaa said:


> haha, there are many things of interest on that fridge. oter's include; me on the iron throne, me and my roommate with cinderella, two pictures from splash mountain, a mean people suck sticker, a piece of paper i got at a gay bar saying "beware of pick-pockets", and many alphabet letter magnets hahahah. the fuck off thing is a table topper from a party at the standard hotel.
> merp



fuck off seems more like doormat material for NYC but I guess the fridge is just as effective 

too much overloading on the front though, totally not feng shui with the left hand side


----------



## papa

and there in lies the dilemma..


----------



## pharmakos

One Thousand Words said:


> I don't know what is more insulting; the gut or the pyjama pants sticking up above the track suit bottoms.



what is this shit?

god damn the nudie thread has gone down hill.  just a bunch of people fucking bickering with each other.  even the mods are doing it again now.

86 this shit, Nudie Thread should go the way of the TC thread imo.


----------



## lostNfound

86 NUDiES


----------



## kytnism

^phwoarrrr

...kytnism...


----------



## One Thousand Words

I thought they were all pink on the inside


----------



## lostNfound

I don't follow your angle on that one......


----------



## Jabberwocky

He has no angle. Not sure how that's possible when you're a square.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

hey bro take a picture of me leaning on my car for internet stuff


----------



## Thanatos

One Thousand Words said:


> I don't know what is more insulting; the gut or the pyjama pants sticking up above the track suit bottoms.


Yeah it's hard not to get fat working in a French kitchen. Too bad that is just muscle...


----------



## soundsystem00

SarcasticOne said:


> I'm surprised you didn't get beat up by the girl that owns that car.





DrinksWithEvil said:


> hey bro take a picture of me leaning on my car for internet stuff



Fuck you bitches!!! DIE


----------



## shimazu

I thought you hated water you need a grass type pokemon not an electric type

Im gonna need some more grass types too now that I think about

now im gonna go do something to make me not think about it


----------



## lostNfound

lol


----------



## Bomboclat

no im a pure bred faggito


----------



## One Thousand Words

I think that guy is just lost trying to find a glory hole.


----------



## shimazu

that fatty in the baby blue is goin to town on that popsicle 

pride my ass

looks more like the LA Kings parade last year


----------



## infantannihilator

hmm pride parades are this weekend arent they


----------



## soundsystem00

One Thousand Words said:


> Jazz hands were patented by the queers just like the crips' finger salutes were.



Lol


----------



## beagleboy

I behaved very insanely last night while drinking, and spent the night in the drunktank.
I came home this morning and I found that the City Police had locked my mountain bike to my porch. 
faghkin shweeet.
I think I am not well as far as demonstrable normal adult spiritual "ability" goes. 

I cant believe that I have a 3rd grade education, yet so much work to do.


----------



## shimazu

really beagleboy?

_last night_ you were insane?

ok


----------



## infantannihilator

drnktank sucks ass

awesome the cops put your bike on your porch though.. thats really awesome. cops here would leave your bike where they found you and not give two shits about it.. and damn, I live in canada.. cops are supposed to be nice here too.


----------



## Illyria99

More pics or GTFO.


----------



## shimazu

you take the same picture every fucking time Illyria seriously cry about it jesus christ


----------



## Illyria99

shimazu said:


> you take the same picture every fucking time Illyria seriously cry about it jesus christ



You must be fucking blind or retarded, because those pictures are different. 8)


----------



## infantannihilator

shimazu said:


> you take the same picture every fucking time Illyria seriously cry about it jesus christ



dont you know anything about the internet dude

you post your pics for her and then you get into a nice little pm chat and extract nudes

come on man!


----------



## shimazu

chick can't even swim


----------



## infantannihilator

is that really a make or break thing for you?


----------



## shimazu

no it's actually a good thing, in case I ever need to collect that life insurance money

easy pickings, people disappear in Aruba all the time


----------



## infantannihilator

shimazu said:


> no it's actually a good thing, in case I ever need to collect that life insurance money
> 
> easy pickings, people disappear in Aruba all the time



totally shoulda used SWIM bro.. now theyre onto you


----------



## pharmakos

beagleboy said:


> I cant believe that I have a 3rd grade education



doesn't surprise me


----------



## beagleboy

laugh said:


>


fuck you laugh! I would like to see someone you love take a unkown roll and it end up being 300mg of m-bomb........

fuck you again laugh. Take a close look at the face of the man on the left who got away, and then look at my face shot. We are the one and same.




shimazu: the best time to find a twelve pack of aggressive road bikers is on the weekends in the mornings on well paved and maintained streets. IDK about where u live though, I think the streets have a lot of potholes, so probably not many bikers want to ruin their $4000 bike. 
You ought to try and question the road biker of his knowledge on pedestrian, bikers and motor vehicles sharing the road. Most road bikers I know stay abreast of the rules and have a strategy to avoid any potential problems.


----------



## shimazu

when I would ride in my bros car I used to lean out the window as we slowly passed by and just be like 

the tour de france is that way!

and end with the standard middle finger


----------



## beagleboy

there are a lot of newfag three and four wheeled bikes marketed at older people in my area. There is a 35 mile paved bike trail.
Sometimes I stick with this pack of like 7 of them next to the lady with the small black dog that rides in her bikes basket. It barks like crazy and were moving pretty fast. Its gravy


----------



## shimazu

I don't have a problem with bikers I have a problem with packs of bikers

like nobody drives side by side in their cars taking up both lanes

share the road my ass


----------



## soundsystem00

slushy muddy water said:


> DAMMIT GUISE
> i want grassy knoll action too
> 
> 
> 
> bahahaha
> and yes
> the future is all in the taste buds with those
> delicious future is delicious



Ill give u grassy knoll action in downtown Dallas. We will have a picnic and make out.


----------



## slushy muddy water

im allergic to dallas


----------



## lonewolf13

what do you expect from JCPenny's ?


----------



## pharmakos

that is clearly a men's warehouse


----------



## lonewolf13

clearly its a dilliards or a macy's


----------



## pharmakos

put your glasses on old man, there's a big 

M
W

right in the middle of the picture

or are you trollin?


----------



## lonewolf13

its a dept. store w/ diff. brands dumbfuck. see the calvin klein?


----------



## beagleboy

some grown adults been fucking with my account besides 1kwords............
*stay the fuck*


----------



## pharmakos

lonewolf13 said:


> its a dept. store w/ diff. brands dumbfuck. see the calvin klein?



men's warehouse sells calvin kline


----------



## xstayfadedx

beagleboy said:


> some grown adults been fucking with my account besides 1kwords............
> *stay the fuck*



Stay off the _____ fill in the blank


----------



## Owl Eyed

predatory lending a la pre-2008.


----------



## lonewolf13

thenightwatch said:


> men's warehouse sells calvin kline



so do alot of mall dept. stores.


----------



## Erich Generic

I have a $300 calvin klein blazer


----------



## lonewolf13

marty mcFly was mistake for calvin klein


----------



## Mel22

data:image/jpeg;base64,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


----------



## Mel22

rip PASTELL

she was good at posting tits and will be sorely missed

RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP RIP


----------



## adam west

pastel is not dead btw guys for anyone confused just taking a time out


----------



## Mel22

how do you know so much about these people WESSTT?

theres something fishy goin on here, i can feel it in me bones.


----------



## adam west

i spoke to her befoe she went away. shes not dead


----------



## guineaPig

Mel, whatever the fuck you're on, pump the brakes and stop being an annoying cunt.


----------



## Mel22

yeah well youre just out of the loop then. she got hit by a bus while she was crossing the road and died. this was after she went away for her trip. get with the program man.


----------



## Mel22

guineaPig said:


> Mel, whatever the fuck you're on, pump the brakes and stop being an annoying cunt.



and what are YOU going to do to stop me PIGGG?





















































































































































































































KEEP GOING FAGIT











































































































































come on me bro


----------



## adam west

burns units req but not for paste;l she is alive and well no bus hit her,


----------



## Mel22

dopemaster u r shit at the internet bro and there aint no amount of suit expertise that can save u.
i suggest suicide.


----------



## adam west

dopemaster said:


>



lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

dope ur so tatted up dawg.tell ur mom i need some points too


----------



## adam west

ninjadanslarbretabar said:


> i dont think that model is skinny, shes just small bone


 %) :d =d


----------



## adam west

One Thousand Words said:


> Sandals and socks.... What a fucking pussy slayer



one up from slippers and socks. ultimate in comfort. should be british


----------



## Jabberwocky

Mel22 said:


> dopemaster u r shit at the internet bro and there aint no amount of suit expertise that can save u.
> i suggest suicide.



much agreed.......

Hello Mel my good buddy.............


----------



## Erich Generic

:3

.


----------



## Jabberwocky

^ Get your ass in the nudie thread.






Now


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

That was last summer, my friend. 

With respect to Mr. Immaculate, I've retired from that thread


----------



## lonewolf13

you posted in teh nudie thread?   


*brb gonna go archiving for a while*


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

*hosted images on photobucket* lol

Besides, no one needs to see my ass. Have you freakin seen the eye candy in that thread?! Definitely an upgrade from my days.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

just pointing out the obvious,do you actually think any chef with a love for food actually throws a fucking tasteless pizza in the oven while you get smashed?


----------



## Thanatos

DrinksWithEvil said:


> just pointing out the obvious,do you actually think any chef with a love for food actually throws a fucking tasteless pizza in the oven while you get smashed?



Yes, actually a ton do. Or eat ramen an stuff like that because working in a busy restaurant is hard labor and you don't get paid much. It's called easy food buddy, I already spend at least 40 hours a week cooking. Something easy is nice if it's for sustenance more than flavor and real appreciation of food.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

atleast cut up some fucking vegetables and put them on it ffs


----------



## Thanatos

Eat a dick pineapple midget


----------



## laugh

let me be the judge of that missy


----------



## lonewolf13

if anyone can pm me StonedImmaculates nudes to me i will give them 100 Kudos per pic or 88 Internets per pic. i don't know the exchange rate.


----------



## pharmakos

what's a "dick pineapple midget"?


----------



## Thanatos

thenightwatch said:


> what's a "dick pineapple midget"?



Hipsters only C.H


----------



## kytnism

i lold

...kytnism...


----------



## iheartthisthread

lonewolf13 said:


> if anyone can pm me StonedImmaculates nudes to me i will give them 100 Kudos per pic or 88 Internets per pic. i don't know the exchange rate.


I didn't save them, but I remember dat ass goes on for days. You certainly missed out.

I asked for scar pics and didn't see any so kinda bummed about that. :'(


----------



## lonewolf13

FFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!      sti please repost. kthxbai


----------



## Thanatos

Sandals and socks are super comfortable. It's classic.


----------



## infantannihilator

soundsystem00 said:


> I love it. It's immaculate.



just like the diamonds on my binder in fourth grade 
readin and writin arithmetic, my favourite, mathmatic


----------



## Mysterie

dont be fooled, it would be a whole different story if everyone was forced to put up picture of themselves (can we make that a forum rule?)

PICS OR GTFO


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

iheartthisthread said:


> I didn't save them, but I remember dat ass goes on for days. You certainly missed out.
> 
> I asked for scar pics and didn't see any so kinda bummed about that. :'(


Haha ;D

I didn't forget! But still feeling a bit self conscious about it. I ripped open my stitches on 2 different occasions so the scar I was left with isn't pretty. I'm doing Vit E oil on it daily..hoping to get it to lighten up and smooth out a bit.


----------



## Jabberwocky

modelskinny said:


> I was thinking the exact same thing.


It's ok, no one around here expects you to have an original thought of your own.....we understand.......


----------



## Erich Generic

gay


----------



## Jabberwocky

Like happy gay?


----------



## Erich Generic

moar like wide face cross-eyed gay


----------



## infantannihilator

mad u said:


> I'm mad



this


----------



## papa

not any more. I used to go through there back in the day. the funny thing about marfa is that it's always a lot colder there than anywhere else in texas.


----------



## ChickenScratch

i don't really care about the marfa lights, the place just seems really interesting.


----------



## papa

I haven't been there in over 30 years.. I bet it's still pretty much the same.


----------



## ChickenScratch

papasomni said:


> I haven't been there in over 30 years.. I bet it's still pretty much the same.



i would imagine so.  i know there is a bit of artsy types there, but it's still a true boarder town with real vague boarder lines, from what i understand.  i wanna go down there and pound lonestars with the locals.


----------



## papa

learn how to play dominos if you don't know already.  Moon and 42.


----------



## Mel22

data:image/jpeg;base64,/9j/4AAQSkZJRgABAQAAAQABAAD/2wCEAAkGBhQSEBUUExMWFBQWGRkaGRgXGRgcGxgcHx0YGhweHB 4dHCYeGxwjHBgYHy8gIycpLCwsHB8xNTAqNSgrLSoBCQoKDgwO Gg8PGi4lHyQvMCw1LTUvNDItLS8yLywwLS80KiwsLCwtKioqLC 8tLDQ0LC8wLC8sLCwsLC00LCwuLP/AABEIAJgBSwMBIgACEQEDEQH/xAAcAAACAwEBAQEAAAAAAAAAAAAFBgMEBwACAQj/xABDEAABAgMFBQYFAgUCBgEFAAABAhEAAyEEBRIxQQYiUWFxEz KBkaHwB0KxwdHh8RQjUmKCcpIVJDNDU6KyJTREY3P/xAAbAQADAQADAQAAAAAAAAAAAAAEBQYDAQIHAP/EAD0RAAECAwUFBwMDAwIHAQAAAAECAwAEEQUSITFBE1FhcYEik aGxwdHwFDLhBiNCFVLxcoIkM2KSwtLiNP/aAAwDAQACEQMRAD8A1CbLVr8uNwSmoOn268DDLZrW9DnHq0SgQTSJaVfH/MlsRmUapOpFcxvGRhgy8uXXGRWu71IJoW9RyMVIc9oLVKck0IB Yhq8n1EIV73ukKOEpbU+84ppebS8MRXpryOI7lc4qWbWaKe2cY tE0iNVqSNYWbTfvj784oqvVaiAKk6DX6mCi8QQpOYy50IG7Kpo AAMamsYO242n7RGjXXe6BLbExBpzD6Q9XFtFLwtiDV9/WMEWLSkYjLmJHFSFAN4gU0j7Jv2cnj4P+aQMZRanUvUNEpuxPT VpJmQaAR+hrFeiZkxYCnD08KfaC6TSPzxdG265agScuvPm/DyjT9mdvUzd1SuX0/MSSrPcl5vap+0wrl1LCLrmcPU3SOkmI0WlK0ggvHpKmY6e/0ixSapjamETwNv+yCZJIPt6fiJ7TeaECprw1hK2n2+SkFKTx86 58+UdkEpUDHLZKFhUBLpvNMmZNkrLomgpI0fIHrAy+dq2RVTqT uq5lNEq4klLFwQxBrWE69r7xLJBdzn75QMmzVzC6jnGaZNT02t TAJv0wA1GvvDSctIOElOFR8+cBBWdtNMJcTFv/rUTwzxaZtTXjFWx3raQVGSqakHvCWVgDrhLdHi9s8ixpUDaApZ GhojXQZ6Zxpl22yzLRhlBATwASB6UhwbHfbxfSQPnSIydtUyx7 LZPHSMxkX6ZlJqlPxKifr748Y6fJrTy49Pf4i58QrNJlWpIlBl 4cS2yc93xaviIs3VYypD/ljQNnyaM5K0P6W4UKNW8jwjQzKVNJfAoFaQBUmIVyHg7brprQM eGfDLjAtcopzEVi5GXnU7Rk5xu0+FDCKQkkZH37aJErV1iaOhU 5YKicoIDsRFauXlHzsiczEwMcQdBBDH6foccI4LseBLAjyZugE Ty7uUrP3l+YN3fs8VEAD0gp96zrKTVw1VugV2YSgVUYByLvUs1 +8NlwbFqmkEhk8T9qQw3bs3LlAKmEdPY9/S0i/FTVdjZEYi2YyA1duhiUtC2pyeBSOwj+3hxP8AHz4awNJren3bk uMBmo5CC9llWWwIcspf+JV4CA20V+T5gZZVJQruykf9ZYy4jCl 9S2YZ4lXgs6SvF207WaQFJzY9iDRRHdKjuirAmkBbOHCrQo48u 87KWqqStRdRYmoIDs2SSCll2UJN840xH4By5mpinfCZQBhg1Wc SsjIakDThrupFix2EyEsEBCvmUAo4Q7JClM81atBupNOo8WO0o AJmDJKU4cJHeYpKlrADqKV4iynw0GEAn7JABBQomaMQGBAJXMx KxKolgkpdkhTsEgthxCS7rKqYS5ScPemFIMtALkgADDNXiL/0VIrnBN0rvV0zJwA5n0xPAQDg2mmnzvJ17twjzMJUkAsStIwpS ASXU4CQkY1YcPecJIq4phtLsgDrnTUyU6qWypneUp0J7iVOonE Xzo0DLTf6UKXJsrukNOnqqs8UJU/idPAQMTc822LZThHDj18Gdmmx2UCv8A1EYdE+9d8auBLDW3mDdToP5K4DcBqcToKRatO3l nk7ljsxtCx/3J++XfPCKDTTWIU3pe9p7quyTwlpwgf7RDxs7sJKlJBKR5fpDX Iu9CBRIECuT8ys/tjqYDStUwK3aJ0H4jI5Wzt6kP/FTR/mv7qidE69pFDOM5OqZgKgfAu8awqagcIqT5ctYqB76iMxNWoMT QjlHZUu+gXmSK8hGaSr3Cjv2cylDMWfdGYySXTwJpWkFbFfZ7M YJ9nKakFRKFZnvJIJCnzrm8GLxusJIIYj2IHTNlrDNONctlKzA Yco5/rCEf/paPNPqPXpGDM+2slp/9pYzx7KuIwNOQw1wxgxNvUS0d5J4Amv7QlbQ7crQSEq/HCKt7TpiEUU+6TV9PrCLaMc+emWDvLUlIc0dRYOeFYOmrCZl39 oiG7kxtMLpEX7XtLNnqwpClqVQAOVHgAKk9BFK0XVOcmd/LZnCsw9Q6RUeNY2qzWCz3ZYkhCUhYSMcxhjWT3i+Z1ZOWQjJL6 txnWo1zLK65OOWtP0gViaDzpS2Kga74wDjaSQrEiPNy7MmdMQw K5ZO8Rpn+I0+yXZJssrcQhOEZskE9S0R7HXCtKCUg4V1bMOKOO o11YGK229sElLE1SQWZ9Q/Khw58edbGSebnClttu4RgRrzrmYiZ4zM67RIOzB6dfKFbae9cZ oS+hLvkxH9tQQQcxzAMB7q2XnWiYEIDFWVD+rDnBC5ZaZqlrIq FBhoHFWjXtkNnEyZYmzBvka6Dh+nSHFpvmWYLINOWZ/EXMjZbcvKJecOeQ8MYVR8KZZkJStO8kAYkO+Z1IrzeEG+tn5tg mOhfaSwdHcAaKGlPmy6Rre1O1mE9nKZxmWy8OP0hJWokuannEv JWItQK1rNDpDGz7AWpJcWsgHT14R72O2+IISonTXpxNRyh7vTa 1KJYUFCoemuub5Z+6RjV+3LgPbSQzd5I0zqOXERVtl+LXJTXkc +f4jJ5lUuq4uBphhyWXs1/5hk2k25Upwk8aD3Xyah6woWifNnMS4SSQCaA8Q5pTgIaNldgTN SmfaDuqZSUD5hQgq4D+39ockbMSE5ISNMh14QTKyiFEKfrTcMz 10iVm7dYZWUJxI7ox7sQOvp4R0bIrZ2SfkT5DXPSK83Y+Qr5E+ Q/EWcracrLJuNt3Rw+Ywv/AK6yr7gYyOJrNaFJUChRSerQ+234dy2dBI/y6cQYWLx2fXZQqYqqU5FnBJonpUgweu2pO4SpQrQmhzNN2+D2Z 1iYwQcd0CrXMVaLQouVE0rqwA+0OmyF4pQTKmsHyUdDqD9YUtn bLiXmRzFWYEuwrRvKHi2XD/ESyUDBapYGNIoF6hQP+ljHlV9LjhDuRz3Y7xu8s4cTMq2uVuLw Tv3bjy37oMXjcwUPbQu2y5iNHHPPMa+AiG5dslySZc6qRxzFcu UHbRtFIWh0kefKOEtzdnLrKrw/tPoclDiIjg1Nyi7hFRvhRm3WOBHXxiEXYOPv20WrzvpL0L+z4Q G/49Xl7/thu3+o5+7RSRWHzSX1prBSVdIyZ/D3784I2a5MXy+h98Yr3NfiFEA5ft+fWHNN8WeWgKxDLTMwE/bFpTOF4ITv9hmYVzkxMNG6EmsUbv2ZyKqeEXLbesmypIDYvD1h cvjbhSt2VnkyXfziO77hYCfbVFIPclDvKOQDc/zlGTcmGv3XSa7z9x5D+PnyzjBuRcdUFTRoDkkZmLtm7a3ErWoS bOnvrVQAPkOb0YcoabPKSmWJUtJlyy26aTFkkAGaXBCSVBkUcE E4Qz0pOIsZiQkooiUAMEssN3IpmTi44hNAAVECLFttZlpUaukV ZSgoEuRiILhVGUxJD0xHEYEeXfUEAUGdNBjnXU8d/fHolntJYZrQADEDd7njlu3kNeltUqYgMVJmFI/lkHIkqAAAdgAGdqJcIBi4JWCbhlFSmSES0Ag1ISpaipxiIClJG PJJxF2AVSuppSVTTumW2SgoBbhDhMsBJJISwc1ypWLkuwLUr+G B3gB/ELCnwB3KAcySokqNcRHABi0thSikGiUiqlaJGe/OmFNK7yKLErvpLqv5VP8AtBw6a4Zmg1iSy2ErSvf/AJSWC5oJeYE/Ih1HDKoQXqaPoIA7R7SqmESrOkJQkhCEJo6y7cKJG8R/pifay+gGsYJSKbuuVch5s3DhE2wuz2Ob2i0gCWnl3yxV4ig8BCp+ZL47Io2 Mk7+JOpPhpBzDaUJ27mH9oOmePOlTuFKCJLq2XEqWlBqSASeJ1 eHi4bpADtSkUpMnGvxhpS0tHhBLcpdQL2ZiWbeVa04XlfYnBI0 Aj1NmhA5wKtV4mrlvH6t4RHbbVmT+ze/dIX7bbQ9ebDxOfOHEtKDdFkxLpAqYvTrz4dPbaRAbzU4r9f3B2m8W0d9H/TnFdN5E8Blz+vXxfnVwmUqMoaNNoVlDGu2YgQa8/wB/flAqZaCCRiAbmR6RXTbDyPscOnD6iJhOQalweh+1IEes1CzUiF 9qWA3O3SRiIFX/AHIqUksdCzZH2IQrEvBbZKjpNln/AN0k/eP0DtLcoVKOEZekYDtHZzLncwT6QDOTH1COMJghCP8Al4cIffi HfQwzJRL7owiuYWBplC3sfdKZ04hfz0eprVT5hzTlnEN5zDaLS 4rup9atnz95w9/D66/5vAJFcs6/rWOlj2WJWT2zmZx/MfWZIrcZU84cMzzwwjQrLZEyJICWThFHLA6uXNHesZdtJLVazM QnM7xxlKQlQYFypgKJCc6tR4ctuL87JIZQDUUk8D9/webYjtJefaYUg7gckaE5OfARpKTn052qKFXkeMOJdpuWlFqIFV CgHn7+sPPw+urAtSpoACSkgAoW+j7pOUG9s/iD2SMKCxOQeun6xk0u55iEibKUQQaFNCD4ZRPIJtSiVq/mJYFOTgZkAUGQfw8AnxNTk0FuK5AYZaZn30hK2ZlxxtF4EDClK Y95ziRW0ajmSS9T94t3Xb5s1TAbrsTTd/MWbu2R7RYQGrQHQDjGn3L8OpclIIqqjlqnnnnl6wXOOTcqmoOJ yH4htOPTss3ge1oIpXKpCQO0SlQ13fCjvwyfWMo25uZFmtShJ/6Mwdogf0u7p/xLjo0axtHIEkFqsyacS7eTGMp2mKikYi5fF4GnDj74L5Bucmku Lf8A4ivzpWJ5r+ole0mvtMOln2i7OShGE4kIlsMsQwjI/f8AWK1o2swqQ9Q+8Tw4jiNCOrckrs1KAAyGXh79aQVNyLUgzCF MAFE5s/EVObPyL9KTIMNJF8wmNny6DVWvrB5W2OFy7lKia5KGQD6brHFy5xZuzaV U4kJUQWSwYd5i78yGAzqH1MUrR8MJikBQUpWEOqjMRUYQaGmuR 04wGsl0zpRVjSUhJq1XDCunEU5npEyi1pR2ZMuE00qc+GG49YY KsaVZWA+KZZU/MP8q8UkHEp1scnIBDndpUFNdTRm4pHxAvjGiVLSaElRbVmA1qH cwamSlBIUXCg34hCvshVpWAXCd1w9WG83jiianrODE/tQomor6Q/n7BkpctTEtgN3TOvWDuxtjBBNXbExfIBWX+TMKu+WkHr4vJKQk g4FoDoVTcdnSeKCS/9py3SGW7FP7KVwdyzl9NM9H5MDwcPMtE20TMKApalaAZ+3zMcX Tfwj7ao+noYu31fKZxxKTgmjVORyfl4QIs8lc1eGWkqWrRIJ/brHtVhKVYVd4aAgt4g+MaBsLP7Idkw3gTQGpoK8dIcS8g480VX hdGla92njUboTvuGWl1OMpvAccAPaM+tFgVLWUzAQoZinXMQx7 IWGUtSgtCVhTDCa83GuT8OsGduLuQo42CVCjvnwDPXSFnZ5ChM xAUTWgxF9GaoyzyEWErZ8p9GS2jtUxJxPw8KQD9Sqalr1aGnjE e11ilSbYqXJThSkJcOTvEOWJfiIt3Rcs60BycMsZqJ0prxb6QL vScVWyYoBzjLfTWLFqvVWEJWtwPkRl4mIPaFp1SkUGOe7l8pBt x3YoQk9qgxOJ+dYZ7NaJFmOCzIE6cO8tRZCeJc0/eCV2EKUZhWVrLPNYgsd0plpFUI4qbErRhvDNVW9RoAAnPDmOpf Pxho2Qv3fwqGJRJbN3IVzB1d3ajnINk4skHWvynLhlzjlmSuLv E1JzJzP44DDnhD/YpQSk4KTglIlhIDIyDszBaS4cd0FhUqxUtprUSoVxAAIZsQWxf uqSyCDgzJozBqxcsCXlgFgwWpQLqUVqIPzBlAvQvkSysoWdoLw 7SalJWcLNicnDLFCdA6i6RTLEdRAjR/cBGZOHvyGm88sX9pUalSkZn55QVFqEizyptFLmKUZWe8UghUzo O6l+Z1iK2Xymx2XskqdawStQoSXD9QTRxoerql77U9raCvJKEB CEhgEgM3/wAYX7Vbpk9eRUeADImUXm0yzeVaq3qPzxgAoBWE0wFOtBQJ5A1PNRgnZrxBmpJyBci lQKkNpk3jGp7L3ggWNgd9ZJV1Irn7rGVXPsbOtCVKxJQAkkA1K iHoAMqhon2WvhSVsS2H09n6R1XJqaUkLFOEB2hM/UtuIbV2kinKv4BEbddGFOsPf4j1eV+oFCpuT1f9n84ye8duyO6ry/b6a+i1adpZq3Z2gy+CutI+shkSjAChjGuW+/EksPfukBrXbQKkgk5V90jNE33MBcxcst+l6+/f4htKzLQN1eEPPqkmGhU9zUuf2/Hr5/UTQ3Ee/wA+pzrAyRbQoUz96eHt6STZtaZRRpSFDCCGpipgxJtYPv39/GLAmDiPFvuoH3rnAaQuLsZqbAioliHEQ4Kv+0SJZEwdtKYjtE5 jTeGaTnn4PGV7ZT0TFFaT8xPg/hxjTJaJhLpWMTKCagDCVAJJI0U2hU5bFi+XPNtLKArJuYDYs2L EAOaZAVIoKR5o1eQbtajx9j4comJ1ptQvAUPDLu+cos3XKSpEp af/ABIepLqAIUS9BVLMI0jYaXglLmcT6MRxb3yjLNkJryVD+lR9QD +Y1C45wRYya5aVfoIfWxOliy0lOZoPnWCFhMvZQu6wifEa/e0tCgkg4WBavDnkR058YCbK7HqtylJxYKOFM4B4EcKN4vA6ee1 nqVXM5s5qeAA8I2T4c2MWayLmEuCThAL50yZw7DPhSB5SS2crt V4k5cSYQTLy1tFZNEpGe74Iya33ZbLCsy5iCdHQ6kls2IHNqh4 q3PZ5irSheApANSxAZm1zpSHy9LfjnTBXdKeGZSCW8tfSKSJwM wIepIeun7PDJUm3LAOurOFDSG9kSSHpVqddVdr2qcidekP2wl0 skzFZqy5CvrSD9+XkmVLqWBNW8aeLNAGXfvZSmACQBpocj6iMx 2q2inGYQ6ikvQkULJ00L/UxPi1EzcyVUqIU/wBVanJoqzHtB+22jGtZJzLsdKfqfYqubSWUlJURugJGhqTTpmO j82NG4FzZ00UKkhQxVYZhteB8WgztstEiTLkvvrWlSj/YirsHAqQONDnSKsTyTLKWBStU+nrG1q26l65JtJxJBPIZ+kGLp 2TRgSpQemIAgipbR+6QDTgrwg5KsaZZQQGKRh/xzY8W4/kxbXNADkgDicv2gDtFfWBO6atiAY1AIcZUdJLcCmMZ9yamGlbG pVp34+EeVpcfm3Ltc40WxW1M2WRkQPBuULd72ZCJuKgdqu8JV4 bUmVOQUlkMcOoYggg/40f9Y+XttEtUkKllTodhnw4uab3mYjJmz1PBqfawqbpG48Y9AF lTE7KrZfwdRjzAh9tKZCbHMmr7spKlP0BNM8yGjB7nlmZNOq+8 OZzMMl47Szl2OeFrLTClOFyxD5B+TnwHKAuys3s7VJV/d6EKEP5tlTMxdWa5e8FsNOoYabWqpoD45eEWranDLZL4CHDk5G noXSeg4x82LvYSJkzEWSsJSSeqvdIu7SWHsZkyUHwvjl9D3h01 8BCpLkqUlRAJAIcs4Dvmff5Cm5cVU1XsnLkYGQG35YBeKSP8da +MPm0l0YsM1AcP8qePEivn56RNdMnCUcRl+PEUgt8NyLTLVZ5z Fg6cRO9n9KVfhlEPZdnaAmjpmAFnoym1Y+84orKb+jlzLuZjHv yhr+npHaSzzD+4gf6SM4+bXECSSHdSSX5NXUep8DQQnbKTyJxT iwhSVDInOjUIIcsH0hw+Ja0yiEUOIYmJ6tQBjU8Q1IS9m7CpU1 SwHEpKlvzAJHvpFRJFIkFLVkRWIyXZLUupC+IgHaFPMVmSVKbj n6wSlbOKEsrmHDRwnVufDp+0DLJMZaDwUk+RBh0vqYMBr6sD9o 83cALSl1xqPGL+zpRpxtxbn8RlAbZax9pOCCHSSyhxGRpnyiuL Iqy2xUpY3paikvq1QR/qDK4ZaQ6bB3QUgKNHL6l9R9R+Yi+L9ziXNkWpP/cThW39SGwnqU0f+0R324fZSB/GoiYl5vaTS205CD922sGQTiISlJUshgQA4o3zKO6CSTVX9IhA2 nmqS+Jsc2qgNEhsKRyAaGXYdQnKlyT3HxTf7sL4RyAyHXjCjtf au0tMwjLEQOgYfnzjGUYUA4+vM4DgBgAPPoIdz6w5s0jmfTvz6 DjBDZzYvt5AtExW6pSglIo7FjiOldB5xcumSEAoSwHLPxpXrDB s0Cm5pBBAOKYas3/UUfq0LN0zsS1Es7vr96+cGfpt1TzkyFaYDhjGFjOuJtLE4Q17P Xhv4CK6GnWvi/nGZXwCi1WhKf8AyTB/7E/pD1dqf5wL6N6x82/upCZPaS0gKUvEthVTghyevlHNmk2hM/SvKyOetPfjAFqoTLW26lCfvFeoxJhJuOxpXaJYWygVDE+TCph9 25saRZAEJSlCGYAMB0blCbsugm1IAIB/uD/o/WH7a2T/AMmvVhw/A9/S1dlWZKZaQyKZczjqYn590/VtVPSELZq0hM4Ay0zAaMoEt5A/SDe2eyclEoT5KezNMSR3S+tapNcsuULdzKInJYsX4kfQxom0kv HYFVyS9eQfhnSNbXl23ZhAWMDhHeadWzMtqSaVwO49Iy6zWopL GDVltL+84CqkFTtmAT5Via758Kkpcs2a+nWaoOR4e4imad1EMt mXpBNC6QFsyJomU/aGzicYrrOfomHixXpInkf/jziXLf9OYrioaGuYIPOFPbe61oQEqSw+U5oIL91QHoWZhm0dOs yk808eHWIbZeS+yKcWJJzSag/rHmyJdt4bSUXeH9p+4ct8azchRBU2ajd7H3hX2TnYZy08Uv5H9 Y0xdoaxJAHyu45c6++sZBaThnOl01006cso1LZpSl2EF6tnrkD +PWCnLNVaEuiqqBCsRrj8MQ1s2mWZASxH8s+G6EqTPAUqZMYA6 a8mH6RomzV4mbZUmoTVg78a9WjJr1lqTNViLk1fjwjSti/wD7JPQ5Z6xcz0m2xKIu45eUJrbnFKkEsowTUdfxCcu8yJ806lX 0cNEmzaDOtYLmgfq7/RoB3qoi0rY5KLGlRRqceUWrr2rtFmmApTJJbWUgAjqnCeWcQ9p Bx5ar2nZru0fLfdXIplm8qeca7abA0sqNEpqVUYAdfvGeLuArX1yGeHlXhzi0 r4vTijDMskrJiUKmIp/ljDcusDR8RCn/o2SWlTEYlrXMZ9QBgS4HEHm8dLPblJVJJFTHex5WVkkEuglRh7 sN3WW7LMq0znS4KUocYlvvYEjNwtJHKpeMivy9l2qcucumIsBo kVISOQf15xJbrbPtcztJ8xUxWTn5RwSMkjkAOkR3lLCUpSNP1j 5ZUoE5DdHC2UlwvBND6Q93ntF2llCHG/LDnMEFNa0qFDhl1orWy2zVEOSqoz6H9a848WWaqZLSnhmOTM+p hhue58dX7u6wADsMy+WZFPLWLpaUMyZINKitdRkYnUttSQOGpi GT/OBRMSUk5dcnrlka/kRau3ZqelXZlO4twl3FfKNCuuySzLGOzKKgACpIdyPfSLFotcq WhiFpSCCykYSgioKTk54ZcxHnzs8pwuIbT9woc6FQxSumaTXPT HOuEUibcW6pC2e2oZHIkapIyIOhGNdIxrbC5JlkRLlzFAlS1lv 9LCv+6IrFZGEo8FDyY+/GL/AMSb9FqnSiEs2OmQdRRl/t96XLqsWKSjqOPBX4jGenHCvbPYEn/HhHZlS2nmw5mCB4xQvS1dtICvnQW8HHWvWINhLZLTMWiajtJcx gocg5cDU19Ip2ZZBWMqmnnE2ydvkWe0KFpQpaCQAR3k1LkdQfT WG6S0XwXcU5+FR3GkDfTICdmsEoKshnS8K05Zxok+5zYVy5shW OTmlYrQ5hWgdz+4jxtjMT28qahiJ+FQahd6+9G86o2kkoBRZ5w my1UXJnHA+VUqyfIg0rxgIZyl4Bv/AMmZ2iEqcHAxIQ2ROMJAIocTg1IgG0bRL1G26k5VpQkct9ekPZ q1mpVI2ZqoApyphTCo3g04bjnHraq2m1WoS0gliEnvNm3yvxD0 zi+bHLsNkmJdJmrQtwSHLpIIDl2HDlHjZOxKQZipaVT7VMfEQH Sh2OEq1IJqRSK19bF2lZmzJ6sKkhSmc5BJNOrZCkVsm/tJRLLqroSnEaqI1puMQL7K0hO1N1uo5qPLOm7fGd6Q+WS7zasG YTulSq1PL1hFSKZen3jR7p2plS7JICqKEtIJArunCqpNTkW5jN 4gZ5biUANipJ94oZmeelpdaGRUrw5Zwy3fLTIQwYMP2/EAdsLUbXLUgGgG69Khq0yyaB8y+VT5hwvgGX0PmPpFmYphFPZ8 gJSQKnsyCe+GP6Sse424+/msU5DWF3ZC+OwC2d8vDPwrAm9KqUfdWiS3o7K0EgMlVQztzZ+b +cfLWxBgFKqMqTyPTSMnhcSU6g09IbJFuAuWSnEQSZgDD/8AYrMGh/WBuz+ucB/40myIl13FKFP7iFfcwY2dl555e+sF/ptm4p47yT3mCZFoJm26a4+ENN0yCVFQBpT3SvpEu06CtGH+pKg M3cBRYdaMNYM3fduCzOrWuh10p4QqbU29TKwukiUshVQrUUIOT OMqPzhRYbhNpvrT/G94QstJW2/UCVJyA8gYVbrkmXaUgTcKnD4HLH+nJiRqMtHeNB2oJFjXvfL50 PM8frGc7KyMVpkineHDj4xoO3C8NkVU1+9PfXy9CceMyuXWrNQ B7zEpaI/4tpEZvdqFGYMDPzJH0r5RpV6yT/w9WJnCC/XDpR4za7FETAxao4/b8gRpl9S8N3qAoMHAVDFukHWqTtmxxjtaZ/caHGMslTiOdQfKJLdZOxtMyW9Aos3AsR6ERAkVi5fqwbbNb+pv JISfUGF/6nAGxUM6n0h80TtKaUPmIKXel0+/fHygumTAy7pZwihPuvWDCVtr6j8xpeJQmKKz3DdMMU2z+BgNe9 3brgMX01/BhqUUqzEVZ9kodUkR4Qy84yoKSYKl7RVS7WsY/e8shXvp9hGo7GkLsCGcgpIOTuKH6QlbWXfhJ98YPfC28CqVMlH 5FBQ/yd/UesX1lTRcB4+Y+GIr9TtXmCtOhB9IWNoLI1oI0NQzMeYyFQPEj WNG2VkgWVKaZMWdutYTttkBFoKRQ0I8QDxd/wAgZQ67NrxSAWZ+TPn74xcT7hXKtmJ+0nCuTbUNaRmu06P+Zcp CTqA2nLnm+vIvDPc2wybfd6wilplnEgk97ik8lABuBY0cuvbUz nta05BJZuBYP4E18Y034RWjFJOteAo36/WFVoyZaYW7TBV0/O6K2zxtGBwAPzvjIrutbEy5gIILEKS7EEgggsQQSXrDZZdmpa2/ldq4cGQXVzPZqAWz8ARHfF+5kJtPboGFSu+GIchhiByfQ68eMB NmNoMK0pWARiTxFAXNaueSgRQRFDZvJqMt4wMNQLhuqhjRsjIW 4lWgBYHcXRQPBjCntPckySd5iOI98zD7LvJM9OFWGaHwpxMVfN lvYkuoADCsJqAxJAKttLZk17NS0pwuyiVjJ6FgoZjMN/cY+bZdSey6Sn+1WfQjA9I4ecIF3T5qKeUL10zsgCxJb1/akaxcVhaWkkuWFctAIy7ZSzY7SEGrOfEN9o1m0TuxkPlhHv75R bJmdtKNIGYFD0wHhENbyzfS0nMxHb9sJshBlymxEnwGX1avnCd et4rXvTVmYsndQ5wu/DhkYB/8f/5grVUFx4fu0XrpSqdOepPy+v2ELjJIlVuIzUhBUpRzrTBI3AZm mfUxdWCy2xLtovVcJu45JGdaa8K6wG2jpOA/p145H7nLKHjZghQlgjUv/tX+YXdsNn1Il9sf6gk+Io3l66ZQU2MtlQ+iVE5f0mn0iUtoJWi +2aggEdRX8QLNOpcmSpBwC6dyh6QDVZSJq+Zf6/iBtnnJlWpKlJxpBqnJ3HpmDDem78eIjPPSEy+ZWFdPfCNWJgO9 k40grZbWz0LOtY0q77jmWtSuysshCMzMWhKsNHz1U4LeDtBKz7 Ny2QtJSsFfZpKUpQla2Up0pAbC4wVclzyihefxEkzZEuXJKkIK U4w9Xo+Js29W1elvaC/JcmzWQJUAU79Aqqt0A1o5b9nh0wiWZuqTRNagakYa1x+d2zMnJ haCKC9kDjSgzJOvD4DdiKUywoLnykZBSVYkpb5FpU5StOpq+lC 0DtqNnrUpAmSbV2opn/TodaMajIvrlFK89s0WacZoSVyLSkKUjmWfkW4ZwHtqJgKZ9jWT KO9gBfryZqFJpTSOjNqtpmkBJASrUioruOoxw3awDa03LlgoBF VZVAIqNCcwQfgjOrXYzLmTJa6KQSnxBb9Yu3TdsyancBUApmAJ 0Bg3eFok2mYo2mWUThu4pZICiKAKSQqvMaNwaHH4apssqTMUCX JSVJWoKbIUZI515dIKdsx+WcC1oqmvThC1t910JSlBv4cuND84 wPuXZKdhG4z8YZZWx7DFMAyDVpwPjUMYZrNtHJpTC6cVcsJO7p rw5aQsbWfEWShJSkpUovzAZvPoOWUKbetGZcbDCE0KsKcIpn5y ZZly2hN0UhX212eQqylSBvSTiSBmUnvDmwr4GM+ROdPOGpd/zLQoM6U+p8qNyELd73f2E0j5FVT01HgaQQxJOsSbbjuuB5ae3Q RPWfKTKJZTj2Ir3V/PnFWzqph5v6Q/7DXYZqgGo7q5Zt0rCHd8hS5mBIdRy+sbLsglVllBsOWo/BHsw3kAWpVa0kVUad3zCNVWs1Z6wtzOlBBnaeX2VnISNKDKgqe nX94xe+bZVaN5yrefMNp5105xpm1m0YVLKZigBU7tC4ZmoXbm4 YxkVon4lv7bw+mmUHfpKxfpQ467iVmp3cuMLGZwzLyn0AgEUxz gtsJaZaLWkTDhLsknIksMJ60IPV8wzL8S5hwS06P9H/MJN7XQpEuXObcXToQPuPpzj3/xpSpaUTwZqEDcUFYVilBiIIKRwIfmBA0vNpkZwNvnsoJAOeGNI zdktu+mabNaYEd+XWLeysl7Qk8CluaiQAP2/WNA2wU1kIJzDdaex6wi7O3rZJE0TFLmsC4T2Yd+qZnhlBe/9vbNORgCJyhw3UP1LkgeEMZ61JZ2ZS4lVUj5lAE3LvOzbakoJA 4e8K92JSlRmLoiXU5OT8qRpiJ+hOhiC7ZBmzCo6lyeZMSKXMtJ CQAiWMkpdg+p1Uoj5i5y0aHjZnZZmLRPWxbaJp8LOCU5D1hs68 JdJKvuOm6PN33eQju0b0rBWXYgQGQDzYQdTdFAz8+EXBc5NTh9 fxHQW80QPeDrJmewSYqkJMRKkGK6Z0SpnxCrYieZtKkK+1t3um nD8wr7C3h2FuCTRMx0H6p9W840G+ZYWgn31jLL7kGXNxDMFweB B68frDOSJSLoMNtsidaU0dRSH/bu51zAJiABhYMKFT6vyIbTOkSbC2tRllKiXByIbQv6j28X7XeA tFhlTUuymOvQuOSg0UbrtCZagogAktifkdNdOnLX0Zh9T0kEEc o6LslMxYRfRgpFQRxB8DCftxLItswnXCfRvtDd8FbwafNlk94A j/2B+0BPiLYz2iJgBY0Jagyb7+UDdhbyMm2y1CjloevIEzZZSM7v l/iMJGYKJZLg0GPTOHb4wS2D4gHald48RoG8zxjLLLdy1sZYKlUY DM8G9KRrnxT7ObZkzMWF+7QkZgEHT7xnGzqiJiS7MQdeIrHmH6 fZTMlaFjVXfFKXA+W6ZUA6RHdO0KpRZRUC7Hu5ilXSSa5g8+MH FzhMluGWlmACt9O6lnODLiaakCisT5tL8P5FvkCaGl2hh/MTUK5LTrrvd7mcoxuwzlImlD4mJ41Y+BYgHKrR2JAWUGBphtSQ Y+3bazZrUiZUBChioxbJQ8njZrWypZ+ZKk0zq4pl4VjG74srAK pkMtQXqH5jRxmYeNkL6E+x9mtYStAMvE4fC26quoGpPy8YZyKq OXDziXtqX2qUTCdMD84esIVus+GYpNQyqPGi/De5yvEoijZ4k/RiQ/h+M/vKWpM5QUN4GvPn0OcaXsBbJksYyBWhSzOPvmNDnFbbcoFS63Ef ctN08fntDZM+JS66rL3+Vib4l2cJsc5HJCvJQzfpGf7KW4peuQ PrRoevifbkrk7pBehBzrh90fKMqsNpMtR5sPX8R5TKsuKk9k5m klPjBLDQTfWkgpWSoEcR7xrNxWQLkmnQ84SttLpKVks2reX6Q/7FNMkgE0/Qx52puTGlRan10hCxN7CaIMNS6JeQQ2rcIyq4buM9WAByFJy4E/pDVt3cUwdmMJDJpUswpl4+xC3JmzLBakTkAHAp2ORGoPCmvQxs s+8JF6WITrOoYkjeQe8hTVSRk9aEZjLOliy00+62pRoMfGBmW2 Jh1pSzSlRXnCfsts4u12FUlQBMvJ2GlM8s848XLd82wzRLmKxS wapfuvwU3pl9YO7HXh2NpYkAKcEe+kMW11jlKRiSQV8A5JcHLQ frpDP+myzL5aUm8lWPI+kbzFmSEi8pM0atqxxyBipeOxtntsp0 khbAio00LHwcFsoQk3BMsk5QZWEhs9QciNY8WnaidZlMqZ2GFm QGXMUDViMkigqW5PFS79v5k62pMwhEreASMgWcFRNSaM/oIOmJ12zmlNoWF4YDOnXKFG1EpMoekRebRidxG4DU016RWvq+w HS5xA+WmuVYWU/zFufGNSRd8m0KyCiW4a5aa0hguL4fWai1IBA6NR/CJqSmfqXL7qTx9o0d/UCrQeu3CPSM9uO7CA7F+UE702RmWiURhwkOUk8Rp0OXLPSNZ/hZElLYUjoOHv0hF2t+IlnlHClRUtJ7iWJHU5Do56QbaH6gJWlh huo1HD04cYczNqbGULDDeJGuNeMZRcdp7C2SlLSXQsBST1KSPB/SNN2j2kRJSUBQxkbuYy1fTKMxv+9Dapyp3ZiXiagcu1HJ1PMAZ RHPtKlnErw6Q/8A0+w3MvKbUcBjz09olJyREypt50UIGI45+GMTW+81zlYlly1c vsP1ia47qVPmgAUBD+cVLJZFTFBKRU+kajs5cCbNKdQ3sz1plF pPTaJRu6jM5CMJ2aTKt0Gegjzf92I/gVy1MBhcGlFAUVQafSM1uWZLx4JpID5j9obtsL/SsFAUksSCmruKZ5jp+8Ic0a8Ijp+yVuSpmSDUZ8vx5RrYm0ZbN 84qNY0BHwtM1OOQtE0GtKEa+fhAm3fDq0ynxSFMA7guI+7IX4E 98cnStaSctEhRPHuxo9jviZhCpc+alBIA7QImpelHcKByoQ/KJOiU53qbykkd6a+UWDKW3vtIruOHlXyjMbIlUo1Q1TmK/SHO5Np0NhIbn7zhmn3hjOCfIlTzTI9mv/asAnwMDLTs1YZisKVKssz+iaFMfVtNDAbknKzmCHO1zr4Z+EfO WWy6f3UEcRj1wxA6Qduu0pmAMQevWDnZjUVjPLVcFqsRxCqBVw Q35iVHxAKQyhUZ5fiJ6bsG0GzeZ7STujdFjIbSFMKCgY+xzxKq QYjKIahwH7o8eU0tOkeJgdJBOdIRdqrvzPB/sD+fCH3BAfaCx4ku3sfpGqCEq7Jg6QeU06KwK+H1vMyyz7MrNG 8j/J3fooP4wuS7yX2xKyxB1xMljwTWPNyW3+FtqFnuvhU39JofJwY u7ZXV2NoKh3V1HWj/AJ8Y9K/TLqFpU0rM/PnKKNby0OFi92F9oDSuSuuRhu2hl/xVhJTUjeFRpn94zazzihQUMwY0HYS9u1QqUtsnyZ8+OfhCbtHd xkWlaDk7joYfWadktyVXzHKFkh+04uWVpiORjRbZNFosRAYuMS ToOPgw1GmVYzi63RMA1cUrnwo7nkIa9h7yBs65cwgBDqc0ATUm vWFG3XmhClps2JlFQxkVwn5UD5RzoS+mvnBYXY1pOpAqkmo0GO nD1g2zHHWnFMgfaRQ8NMfnCNBvz4m/wtmTZpGFdowsteaZRyIbJS/MDVzSM6um7VzlEgst3BOpzipZrGo1akNFxWNSVg844bl1TRW43 S9nTfwh+81MPAqbTUnuiObZjMSqWpIROQ+JGQmBu8nIBfLJX0C WC2GRNU+LCtKkKAJSSk014cDzBjZ7Rsom1yUrTuz0B0K1LBwCd HOukZptPdTgrYJWmi0jjli4VZjAbM4kqDjdQQcQdCNPnqIHl5F xTCi4Kbxu/B03ZboATmxnNn1Lkcn1bJ40PYa1qVLYoAAyIYeg50eM3RMxDmM +fP7fvDVsLPUJuYCPAOeA1P2j1B91E9IB5H+DqOcJLSZvMKSdI L/EGUezdqOPqIzqcjXzjWNtLIZlnUwqPf2+sZXGErKon5BTCs657 jofnGM7Gd/YHCHjYLaEJGAkD9H/ADGg2qeFpfQhvzGESMaHmJ7qWfk9B51jQ9lr97RICjp+Y8Ztux 3JV8lQoRn83QytaYUuW7OkXL7uBM0FgISF3VPsszHIWpB5Upmx 0UORDco05SwM4p2iWhX7QFLTi2hdzETEnaTrOBxEZz/xq0DOTLJ1OA157qgl3rlH203/AG6ajBjUhH9KAEDzG8fOHxNwy1B2ESIuCWBkIbm3FlN01oNK4Q xXa7KiCtFSN+NOVcoyhVgWKqHWIGrGlX1coCSw09/eM/tdjIURqDDKTdEw3eSMQcocyc4mZTUQybLWMzVkIxKWCDR/N8tNYM2ra+XZgxnqnLy7OUXA/wBU0gpH+OIwmgWiegJUtRlgNhoEluIDA9S8fLtukErWruSwSp/KHc1aBuHYoupHUw1btIsM3AEgjMjEnHDPuyi7e+2dqtTywezll z2aKOP7lneVlqW5RTuu4ysg1w00zFfIcKEnTkVuq6E4N9sSgFr Ci1FOZaXGjArLaJbWDchKScLO5UkqowYEqLuGIVQUIDHJgUrWW klBeWMzQDVR+a7oTP2h2j5/PD5QLbrrSJDIrxIL8CB74+EBLlu1U+YJSWxVIyyzPWHC8LOEyi ncozLxmocJBwtiQCX5B9dVKRbVWa1JnIY4VOwyUk5jxBI/aCJSack3w8mnpQjx3/iCFP8A1DJufdTDnGmbP7MIkJfXXmfOItor+TLQwrUpLGqTWhB5 aUive22GFKVyylSSxD6A8eYzbUcCKpNunrtE4kZqOjdfDM9KxZ SkquZXtnjhnWJSVk3X3NtMRUmpxrYZOwz9Hcw33LcEmRJVOtRA QQUnFzGQapJD5V+oopEqxJCpwxLIdMvIqyz/AKUuDU8KPC/eV7zLXMxTVhIFEpbdSHNABmeZqYGte2UhOwax3w62bk12UG6jV Wp5e/nEVjIE89mCpGIgOC5S9HYHRnjQLskkJS0wpUXURMcUGHESQCxT gBClABlUBbCV26bmksCZ5TqT2WJqvoemvhDPdc+Qg4pdqQlRTl 2S0kgswJRMAfRq1LkRFhCgageBPoRD0sFQoUnnRVe8AecXpv8A EdmopSJiTUYVIKirexLUkEkGlVZgYgSQC3z/AIrMKlIKAFEnd+VbhwyVAhkuguEl0kHV4hXICktLMubi0lrSkk d47q2bESHKVFwS7xZtmNKikqWCSTgUoJBffbEp0OR86CTkC53h koJWSHEg8Dn41p0pThHyFuDsocUOBNfClfmcQWa/bRLD2ZTJDhSRiXKLV7pdUugJdJPRmJ+/wcpe9Nsi0rOYS6hyIKd0ghjTjEv8SsgtMXiHeDoIJChRlJdmCt 4tUEnCSG+KsqTWYlQWWdu3I5VCmJZqhugyGjTzrGDKru/Aq8sR4jiMoydZQ8b8w4s8iUnwBr8yhsmWAREbv9tBgoEfOyEQw fMaLsxBOUCBd3to82m6MSCBBoIHCPpU0dxMKBwjlNmMpxMYTtr cXZqKgP29++BmSg3hdiagzZbjR3TlpR0tBn4gSAUlveTQmbB3v 2FpVLUQlEwa0Dh2FeLtFtYU4ttaV/OHzjCu1Wklu8zipBqPUd3lA+5b3VZ5gI416aiHPbe7pU2SieZg Q2pOYoGAAdSuQ+mQPau6pNntBWpW6qolIICyfXCnUqI6PACdNm 2pYxUSO6kOEoHBIqw5/WLO1rYZbWh2XPbpjw58YCRL/VrbmGzdpmd43fMI8Wy34x2UpJTKBdnqs1ZS9CrNgKDRzU3Lvu4 CqgfL22Xt4O3Ls5hGIgUoaOeVDXKtYY/4BKAxBFHylDxapAjzqdtBbqypRJJzMPmrrdLpp0r5kQsJtctAf CX6RFL2jlgsxg/agGLOQz92WQ3FnB8WgHbHSMQ7MjKssA5ZNifLlGdnzexdCwMef 4imlZ6YUil8f9o/9oZNmtuwhWEA+PhHnbexzJyk2qWklJZMxIFKvU9QYXbJbVAjdl gjRSFD0aNDuS8VWiSqUtaQhQw/y0LJYjmBFBajTTak2gykBK8F68AcuhhFabbqVh9TpKdUgAVHMm MbvW7jZ5gYuCMQb+kvR+OYMXrhtglzUkglCnyz1oaV4QavO42T MkkEKklSnUxWpGSugDhTZvCiEmUvAqgOvDgocvQjwg6ybQ+lWW XDVCs+G5Xv+IBmWQtJA+D/ABGygibKIFXFBQ+YHusZPfN2KkzihjU7vOGzZTaHCsSZgSH1AL mhqouzEMxYuGj78QrXLlhBFZxcpy3Rqo+dOddIom5o2YtRXiki vPdTnEnJJclpksAVCsoR7YXKZSWISakfMos9dQMh4w7bNXfgSD Cds7ZMc4cvv+xjUUWYIl+/eUeYW3OrecJWcVYmGFrPbJKWRrFe1WptfOKRt/MxUvG1V5wKXavH6QsZlStNYBYlLyawz2a8K5/mDEieFCEeTaTr6wwXXbsowmJcojpMWeQKwWtkjEghozi+7Nhmn 3X20aihTiEXbCy4Vv71/ENv05MXJoIOsbWR2XSisGtm7En+CKyKgfg/mF+yWPFYwnL+JnBJ5JS6lP4CGPZ1f/02Z0UPt9KwDlyyJFlbNKLQrxURLGue96RW22aNFKcysDwJHjSN G0r2jgr/AD8gSPGkXUnEklQCcQUqhDpBANXIw4UBDPQ4S9HBjkYkKUEgKK QSDiVU9x0BjkU8CGSzDKLC7OTMAdBZ3KSHDghIJG9iCsKQB/YwLmK38KMCGzV2ilJU5AqwKndZBIolqOczngu6DcGSRdHdVXfg OVRHYIoKb/z6DxjwhAdwO8EgIwDgAMg5fESzZ9TC/fl3MnF8rsFBmWR/RliHFTdKQzTEAviOGWkKKlJV3UAsyTliWrcAHyhZ1eI0yUiUbX aEgOGkyx3UpyDAtoI6L7SfLieHE59OMaNvFpV4cuZ0HvuGekJ9 0qStSZcxSZYD7yjhDHNzk4zD5uzikX5l+S7OCmzgLmVeYXwpOT oBYqOrqGH+05xUk3VMtMwlI5k1YD3pDJdOwZGOAaqVQecbu2nMssiWUrgKZ8unhlB0ythBq4f9sLVguebaJhUoE lRclWZLipjRLg2Hs+H+ep6ZAO1B+sSpky5AbM19KluMC7x2wCX ADHQatnkKwrLDxFVqDfPE9w94EbtabWqjCOzyh1lbEXccksR09 +se1bGyCMImJUOCwD9Kxm1t2jnoCCqXMQFh0Epw4qJNDq4Un/AHBopjbqYA9QHYkvnwNGccOfl1Em5pNDqhXnehkhbqsVoI/0qI0S2fDhBAISzf+Jf2UFFukDLVYLVZgQlSpso5y5qCU1bNnIr0yH SAtg+IqxRyCM+WnL1h3uvbaYd2dKUoUchJcA5eeTRy4zOsJvGj iN4Nf/oePMRuXl6rJ4KSD4ih8YXLAuXOATKDFOdnKkK4F5OJlE7rmWsF 9CmJjLnK3kGexrumakP81KNvPRhDHfuydmtacaEiVNDFK0jCdN R9ecKi5skFrRKVMnCi1P3iKA+TR8y6lf2pNRodOuvfB7DTz/blUhW8VBI6Kph1JHWNJjo6OjzSGZiGdawkQNtl5UpHR0NpRN7O Jy15lbbJKYAWuxm0FtdOEKW0+w/ZsEjfVoA/75x0dDVL6kOBIyhTZdUy6ncyVAd8L6Nm5y17+JWhJc5MBUu4A+ gEON2bPhAIwkqpkONfN29mOjoLW+pQqYYOrNKD5gYZEyAAKAEO SagVLZUemMa8XMfLRK7wIJDsoM5+YlwHzd8mq7vSOjoXub4+Qo gQJtNnc7oIFAcQUAK1bEAlIzLcoB22Q5JHdILa6lJYUB9KUo4j o6OGlZEQ7lyUrpy9YFzkAKBoA4cO7HnTXh9MoZNmL2TLWkLyNa Pu5NRwC7nRy1BHyOi7spAmZR2XcxSRBc+RsSaafPKD+1dnQi1S pwIKVkS5gFAUlgQeGru/dfQQi7RbNqFOKKSxBYgghyz1QpOZADK5GOjoSyKy8yi9ndxO+lPcwkbX+02rfU dygB3VgFZ7XOkBuzlrDFitAUwcgtyJct9Kx6MmdaZ5XOcqU+Yp QMw0YNlHR0FpdW4UtqJIx1ypHwaQAp0DGnpWC+xlmBnnk339+6 Ot7zWR75e/dejombTH/GFPKJK0+3P0PCEa8bW2WfD9OVD4wMKq1qY6OimlGUXBFNKtpCA YlkTCDSn0+vtoM3famIj5HQJPsppDB2XQpuph5udeNBrwaBe2d 3vKChnq2usdHRLSSy3PIu7xE0yylubF3fEex4exz08j6piG6JA Is2Lu9lXX/vgn/4x0dHoVs9rZ/60+KYMdaSh10j+7/xUYllySjECAkJGE74SSU4kqWndJO+FFiakHrHmbJViXu0xKSHJ SS7MlgRUEAqbdICiaqBj7HQCpRqVbyrwUqOFoCafN/tESLGJy5UoUTOPaTP/wCaN2UC2RITi54oobSTzabSJSO6k4UgZZZ/eOjoKbJ29K5ZcCScfAd0ay7aQ4pRH2JJHMk+gA5Q53LcSZUsJT 4njHq+NoexRhQEkigLV+bnkCp36R0dCRt5WwVNH71GnIAkADuh ZIy6X5k34TbXthPJqp21JU+SRm9AQkOkUNXFYoTb1UqQZZBxKT hJowDMVgF/5q0kpUqm6SAKmPsdDuyJNuY7TmMW4lm0JAAiSTfk1Al4UoPZ4M OJJV3OyYO74XkoOHJ3ObN5td/z1sCJYAThSAlW5urTiS6icZCzvl1UFaR0dFYmzZYj7YzWykCsU L/txnJSAliTjmEg766kjvHdxFanNSVqyDCI7JtdOkzQsIljCSQAF MkKEtJABUThaWBydTVLj7HRPTzIk1hTUDuMppDVcW2y8KJZCRL DJDAukUqHVxDk81aGjUpKV7xAc8f3jo6FtstIYUHEDMJNP9Va9 Oz4hLVUthwKbURXCP/9k=




Mel22 said:


> woah. holy fuck.
> 
> what in god's fuck is that????????????
> 
> i copied and pasted an img url for "plurfag" on google images. even the internet disappoves u fucking heathens.
> 
> ya'll need jesus.
> 
> and LYSIS u ****, explain that to meeee! show me ur skills. and TNW u come in and debate it with her. do this.




i have put this post back and the unfamiliar code back where it belongs, as it was moved by a drunken moderator out of TTYS into the off topic thread in error and due to incompetency.

now pls give me answers LYSIS and other computer people, THIS ALIEN CODE MESSAGE MYSTERY HAS BEEN PLAGUING ME ALL DAY!!!!! erich DEAR, i know u r behind this. stahp erich pls.


----------



## bagochina

Smack her on the face!


----------



## iheartthisthread

Stoned Immaculate said:


> Haha ;D
> 
> I didn't forget! But still feeling a bit self conscious about it. I ripped open my stitches on 2 different occasions so the scar I was left with isn't pretty. I'm doing Vit E oil on it daily..hoping to get it to lighten up and smooth out a bit.


once it no longer looks like a scar, then taking a pic of it won't make much sense.


----------



## Illyria99

Laugh needs to post a pic.


----------



## LOGan1314

^^I second that


----------



## laugh

Illyria99 said:


> Laugh needs to post a pic.



I already showed you my tits. It's your time now, embrace it..


----------



## Illyria99

Show your face, dork.


----------



## laugh

You don't want to see my ugly mug, it'll get reported.


----------



## Lazaraus45

laugh said:


> You don't want to see my ugly mug, it'll get reported.


Even so, don't you feel like you're missing out on the oh so witty insults that the picture thread generates?


----------



## laugh

Il do anything Illyria tells me to do after...


secks on a pool table


----------



## kaywholed

MsPilly said:


> [/IMG]
> 
> Thanks



lol you photoshop your eyes to be all slanty


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## MsPilly

Well it's about time! LOL I've been waiting for somebody to talk shit. Ok. So I am in the right place then.


----------



## MsPilly

Another Asian? It's about time. Thought I was alone....


----------



## Owl Eyed

not another.
there is only one.
me.


----------



## MsPilly

I didn't know there was a one Asian allowed rule. Nothin like showing some love sister.


----------



## laugh

Sister please...lolololololo


----------



## Illyria99

MsPilly said:


> Another Asian? It's about time. Thought I was alone....





Owl Eyed said:


> not another.
> there is only one.
> me.


----------



## MikeOekiM

^that's racist


----------



## pharmakos

Owl Eyed said:


> not another.
> there is only one.
> me.



what about fengtau?


----------



## Illyria99

MikeOekiM said:


> ^that's racist



8).....................


----------



## Erich Generic

thenightwatch said:


> what about fengtau?



there's also damaged lemon


----------



## One Thousand Words

Owl Eyed said:


> gtfo out, im the only asian queen allowed here.





MsPilly said:


> I didn't know there was a one Asian allowed rule. Nothin like showing some love sister.








Fight, fight, fight......


----------



## Erich Generic

forward ,forward, punch+kick does the flying spinning head bump foor shun di the drunken master from virtua figther

it requires 8 drinks and depletes 1 drink


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You people have, as a collective, completely derailed and fucked this thread up.


----------



## bagochina

I just want to see ms pilly's hips, is that so wrong?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Owl Eyed said:


> gtfo out, im the only asian queen allowed here.





MsPilly said:


> I didn't know there was a one Asian allowed rule. Nothin like showing some love sister.





Erich Generic said:


> there's also damaged lemon



Blue Phlame is oriental too.


----------



## Thanatos

Oriental is a racist/derogatory term Busty.


----------



## Erich Generic

AzN


----------



## Thanatos

Erich Generic said:


> AzN



Correct Richard, I'll allocate 1 more PBR to you for your correct answer.


----------



## kytnism

entheo said:


> Oriental is a racist/derogatory term Busty.



depending on what part of the world you live in. in australia oriental and or asian is a polite and respectful reference/description. 

...kytnism...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Is it racist any where in the world? It's like saying European is racist.

Mind blown.


----------



## laugh

His Name Is Frank said:


> You people have, as a collective, completely derailed and fucked this thread up.



I'd like a second opinion tbh


----------



## Thanatos

One Thousand Words said:


> Is it racist any where in the world? It's like saying European is racist.
> 
> Mind blown.


Yes, it's like calling a black person a sambo, a Japanese a Nip(Nippon) or a native American a redskin. Oriental was historically used in a deragatory manner. I'm not surprised you don't know this though, being a posh playboy your whole life hasn't left you with too much perspective on racial relations. And you seem to think I'm racist...


----------



## One Thousand Words

But it's called "the Orient". If I was aiming to be racist towards my Asian friends it wouldn't even be the top 5 go to insults I would pull out.


----------



## kytnism

One Thousand Words said:


> Is it racist any where in the world? It's like saying European is racist.
> 
> Mind blown.



yes. the term "wog" originated from the gold rush era. Western Oriental Gentleman. and was considered a social faux pas/derogatory reference to asians. 

not at all used in the ways aussie culture suggests today.






...kytnism...


----------



## Thanatos

One Thousand Words said:


> But it's called "the Orient". If I was aiming to be racist towards my Asian friends it wouldn't even be the top 5 go to insults I would pull out.



It's properly referred to as Asia. You might as well start calling Africa the Heart Of Darkness using that logic.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Well POM started out as derogatory but only a whining cunt would take offence these days. I think Foo Manchu had better harden up if they find offence in Oriental.


----------



## Thanatos

I'm just giving you a little lesson of racial terminology outside your own little world. I don't take offense to shit, I just found it interesting that you actually used the term.
Sure I use my fair share of racial epithets but hey are actually terms of endearememt among most black people these days. When you and COTB visit the states you'll learn. Just as I would in the anglicized regions of Oceana.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I was planning to drive through Inglewood blasting Johnny Cash on my stereo. Should win me some new admirers.


----------



## Thanatos

Johnny Cash? Come on man, you are better than that. Instead of going through the black neighbourhoods you should hit up the Chicano areas. I can't think of anything a cholo would hate more than a posh kiwi dressed up like a twisted sister fan boy.
You're bring at least one jean jacket/vest right?


----------



## soundsystem00

And it burns burns burns.


----------



## Jabberwocky

At least he wouldn't have to worry about his horse faced girl getting the business from the Mexicans out there...... They wouldn't touch her with a black guys dick.....


----------



## xstayfadedx

One Thousand Words said:


> I was planning to drive through Inglewood blasting Johnny Cash on my stereo. Should win me some new admirers.



Nope... not at all


----------



## xstayfadedx

Loll


----------



## soundsystem00

haters : activate


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'm just drink sorry ss


----------



## Illyria99

soundsystem00 said:


> haters : activate



I know, right? Just ignore them. It's usually the fugly ones anyway.


----------



## beagleboy

2 questions
1) when did the train line shut service down?
2) what is the name of the poor guy that you discussed as you had a bowel movement near the train tracks


----------



## Erich Generic

She wakes up to smog and illegl immigrants


----------



## pharmakos

zamn.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Probably a wake-up teabag.


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Seyer said:


> Yeah, Im going back to LA


Hahaha, Do it!


----------



## hustlababy09

sarcasticone said:


> it's ok, no one around here expects you to have an original thought of your own.....we understand.......



lol


----------



## iheartthisthread

disappointment of the day.


----------



## Erich Generic

Lol


----------



## Erich Generic

U should get a dope camer dwe, take hot chicks back to your studio and photograph them cause ur a professional photographer

Say Youve  done photos of model and stuff rofl


----------



## bagochina

I assume you meant the lead in lead belly, tnw.


----------



## Illyria99

Lysis said:


> If SS got a huge ass tattoo, he'd look like a guy from Aryan nation.



Which would be _awesome as *fuck*._


----------



## bagochina

Smh, aren't the neighborhood kids calling you to go play kick the can or ghost in the graveyard illy?  Jesus.


----------



## Illyria99

bagochina said:


> Smh, aren't the neighborhood kids calling you to go play kick the can or ghost in the graveyard illy?  Jesus.



Who said you could call me Illy, bagodicks?


----------



## lonewolf13

Wellcum in the lounge


----------



## Seyer

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Hahaha, Do it!


I will, just watch.


----------



## modelskinny

Erich Generic said:


> U should get a dope camer dwe, take hot chicks back to your studio and photograph them cause ur a professional photographer
> 
> Say Youve  done photos of model and stuff rofl



as if.


----------



## aussie101

^hahaha



pk. said:


> ^ fuck yes.
> 
> dranking some wine and watching the Wallabies & Lions match.


Oh shit! I forgot about the decider, changing channel....now


----------



## aussie101

aussie101 said:


> Oh shit! I forgot about the decider, changing channel....now


well that was a mistake.....back to the 80's; music channel, how i love your quirkiness


----------



## pk.

lul

horrible match, fortunately I have enough intoxicants to make up for their poor performance


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

lostNfound said:


> jesus christ, must be an army of crabs buried in that. sort your shit out, we moved out of the caves longer ago than you may think.



Lol as much as I want to delete this due to my fragile ego I'm finding the commentary amusing in a sort of self-deprecating way.  Continue my friends!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hair traps stink
My husband grooms.  When he doesn't he smells like curry and I might make curry once a month.
I don't get it.


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

Yeah I'm a filthy hairy hippy and I forget that sometimes.  I groom based on the preferences of my partners, so it has varied in length over the years.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Just look down, and you will be reminded lol.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

his abs balance out the hairy aesthetic


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

I appreciate the complement. I'm so skinny I have auto abs.  Next time I'll have a haircut for the internet.


----------



## aussie101

pk. said:


> lul
> 
> horrible match, fortunately I have enough intoxicants to make up for their poor performance


I'm drunk, dancing around the house to Jamrioquai. Enough to stop the pain of losing to the poms. Fuckit


----------



## Erich Generic

Ty.


----------



## MikeOekiM

^lol


----------



## modelskinny

Seyer said:


> Odotan
> 
> "Somewhat" is an understatement. Ive seen them together; the chemistry is unreal.



Awww. Tweak. I love you for saying that.


----------



## aussie101

lostNfound said:


> fuckin ell man, didnt realise romper stomper was running rampant on instagram.


Hando...that's a hectic movie


----------



## Jabberwocky

Psychedelic Gleam said:


> Perpetual Indulgence isn't a dude, she was just saying she looks like a dude from behind.


Maybe you didn't know I'm SarcasticOne?


----------



## Psychedelic Gleam

>.< Missed that one... I'll escort myself out.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Bitches Be Trippin' is the title, if that helps,


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yup


----------



## MikeOekiM

aussie101
aussie101 is offline
Temporary Ban


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I thought that was a pierced pussy at first


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

see you July 20th then!

_When double rainbows meet German pop singers that are somewhat seen as possible homosexuals. In other words, a gayclash complete with strobe lights, drugs, sparkles, schnitzels, beer boots, pink bratwurst, rubber boots, party pants, _


----------



## Owl Eyed

shhh, don't scare him away.


----------



## lonewolf13

Zzzipppppp


----------



## beagleboy

Vacathizzle, who put all those tats on your back, they are pretty sweet.
Im avg. so I would be certain that you'd love it. Call me


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lets see your shlong owl


----------



## Owl Eyed

It's somewhere around here


----------



## kaywholed

Owl Eyed said:


> My camera lens cannot focus on such small objects, as I am an asian boy.



:,(


----------



## bagochina

God is this page gay as shit, no wonder Illy won't post tit shots to save it.


----------



## lonewolf13

you would make a great dyke.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Hehe


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hoo hoo


----------



## Khadijah

pm me for nudez soaked in blood if youre into sick shit lawl

just kiddddinggggg


----------



## lonewolf13

pm sent.


----------



## Khadijah

LOL, the pattern of the lace kinda does look like some big ol nasty stratch marks when i look at it closely. gotta say tho that i wouldnt be posting pics of it if that was the case man. I may be a filthy slut, but i got more class than that -_- lol

however, i still cant understand 97% of what you say, and the washcloth part is included in that 97%


----------



## Khadijah

You saw it first, in a private pic session. Man, that pic is old news to you. . .  

And i guess i cant complain if you do show it but im gonna have to start internet fighting mad bitches if you do. as long as they know who its reserved for . . .


----------



## Animal Mother

Eh. I'll remain anonymous


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Khadijah said:


> I'm lonely and need validation from the internet. However, i have found that validation to be not really so validating, as all internet whores do in the end i think , *so i think thats the end of my career in this thread.*



Way to fuck everything up with all of your jaded sarcasms and lame attempts at humor, lounge fuckers. This is why we can't have nice things!


----------



## bagochina

I am totally up for a boob off between model and COTB, it's not even a question who would win in my mind!


----------



## bagochina

Come on COTB! Lets see it!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You've been on this site for 8 years and still don't have a clue how to use the quote option.


----------



## bagochina

I can't even think about the quote function with Lacey k's ass all up in this shit!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

You do that with *every* pic.


----------



## One Thousand Words

bagochina said:


> I am totally up for a boob off between model and COTB, it's not even a question who would win in my mind!



We all know who the winner would be. 


*NSFW*: 



Me!


----------



## slushy muddy water

why wouldnt you, nw?
WHY WOULDNT YOU


----------



## EbowTheLetter

And probably get arrested a lot faster.


----------



## pharmakos

wouldn't be my first arrest for public nudity


----------



## MikeOekiM

thenightwatch said:


> hm
> 
> maybe we should do a "TNW's Penis Pictured Next To Requested Objects" thread
> 
> promise i'd fulfill more of the requests than DWE has in his requested objects thread



tnw's penis inside a rotisserie chicken


----------



## MikeOekiM

nvm ur vegetarian i forgot


----------



## One Thousand Words

Tnw's penis in a hotdog bun serving women on a hens night ala bachelor party


----------



## EbowTheLetter

MikeOekiM said:


> tnw's penis inside a rotisserie chicken





MikeOekiM said:


> nvm ur vegetarian i forgot



He would probably get the biggest shame erection.  Kareem would sob at having never having such a hook.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I just don't understand how you can be a chubby vegan. No hate.


----------



## pharmakos

^^ me?  i'm vegetarian, not vegan.  too much cheese and dr. pepper in my diet.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ahhh I think I'd be skinny as fuck if I couldn't eat food with meat


----------



## pharmakos

you're already skinny broseph

i never replace meals with NDTITL or booze

i should do more drugs, i used to be skinny as fuck when i was more into drugs.


----------



## Thanatos

How tall are you Chazzy? It seems your BMI is pretty high compared to your frame. 

Look into southeast Asian food. Like cold veggie and noodle salads, itll taste better and be more healthy as far as vegetarian food is concerned.


----------



## pharmakos

6'0"


----------



## Thanatos

Oh well at least you aren't short. At your height you could lean out pretty quick. Try going out for some walks every day, it might help cleanse your mind and body. 
If you gain weight like that normally it means you can build muscle fast.


----------



## Thanatos

And are a genetic thing,  I used to. Be. 235 6% body fat and I didn't have good abs before I had knee reconstruction. I'm built like a football player, not a male model.


----------



## modelskinny

One Thousand Words said:


> We all know who the winner would be.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> Me!



Oh. It's on.


----------



## Maya

modelskinny said:


> Oh. It's on.



Goddesses always win


----------



## SirTophamHat

entheo said:


> I used to. Be. 235 6% body fat and I didn't have good abs



thanks for the laugh bro.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thenightwatch said:


> ^^ me?  i'm vegetarian, not vegan.  too much cheese and dr. pepper in my diet.


the high amount of soy protein in your diet is going to give you tits


----------



## paper planes

Been around a yr since I really missed with bluelight. Im loving these classy pics ladies.


----------



## Care

facetime me dawg


----------



## Animal Mother

What?


come at me bro?


----------



## morpher001

surprise iButseks


----------



## Care

Animal Mother said:


> What?
> 
> 
> come at me bro?


Im already there, you just dont know it yet.


----------



## Animal Mother

I'm looking around and not seeing.


also in the dark to this crreepy pendulum song. Hold on......are you touching yourself? Fag


----------



## Care

lonewolf13 said:


> Are you posing in front of a poster of  colin kaepernick?



They photoshopped my body into that ESPN article to make him look better.



























































KIDDING.

Of course I am.


----------



## lonewolf13

I bet you wish you that in prison.


----------



## Care

I am of the elite class. The only time I go to prison is on a tour.


----------



## kaywholed

Care said:


> facetime me dawg





Animal Mother said:


> What?
> 
> 
> come at me bro?



while you were in jail people stopped calling one another and instead videocall or the iTerm of facetime...


----------



## Care

Animal Mother said:


> I'm looking around and not seeing.
> 
> 
> also in the dark to this crreepy pendulum song. Hold on......are you touching yourself? Fag



youre taking this too seriously

do some pullups, ill be there in spirit


----------



## His Name Is Frank

I just come here for the articles.


----------



## kytnism

mucho sicko frank.

alasdair

...kytnism...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

*sigh* 
you would rather pick a fight with your own toenails than compliment me


----------



## Lysis

Care said:


> thank you
> 
> youre not so bad yourself
> 
> and im 6'2



That's WAAO's height! :D

I love it. Gotta stand on my tippy toes to kiss.


----------



## lonewolf13

damn wAAo and care got 2 inches on me.


----------



## papa

I'm 6'2" also.. at least I was.. I've probably shrunk a little by now.


----------



## Lysis

Waao is pretty tall IMO, but I'm only 5'6". When I wear hooker shoes, I'm his height.


----------



## Owl Eyed

so you wear 8 inch heels?


----------



## Animal Mother

Shoopy dooby doo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

My brother is 6'2,im 5'6.and he's younger


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Did you know that there are more lions in captivity in Texas then there are in the wild of india


----------



## motherofearth

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Did you know that there are more lions in captivity in Texas then there are in the wild of india



That's b/c all the lions in India are on a preserve in Ghir.


----------



## Animal Mother

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Did you know that there are more lions in captivity in Texas then there are in the wild of india


We have alot of tigers too.

I'm 6'2" and my older brother is shorter than me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

The lion thing is kinda fucked tbh

also when I was younger I would get so pissed about being called the younger brother all the time


----------



## motherofearth

DrinksWithEvil said:


> The lion thing is kinda fucked tbh
> 
> also when I was younger I would get so pissed about being called the younger brother all the time



You're in a better position to punch 'em in the dick.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's sad to see 500 pound lions in a small cage in in Texas primarily 

fuck hicks


----------



## Care

I was told there would be pictures?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Of Illyria99 spoon pics?

sorry care, no jailbait for you


----------



## lonewolf13

DWE STFU and post a shirtless pic b4 u get this locked again.


----------



## Animal Mother

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's sad to see 500 pound lions in a small cage in in Texas primarily
> 
> fuck hicks


eh. They usually have  decent size cages.

I thought that illyria was really the girl in the pics. The lack of spoon is becoming rather suspicious though.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm watching this doc on Netflix about. Exotic animals and if the cats escape the are put in a 10x4 space

I hope she is the girl in the pics but 

nahhhhhhhh


----------



## Animal Mother

I've always wanted a tiger.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya but once they are old and huge you are fucked.. 

Sorry mods 

every thread should be ttys


----------



## Animal Mother

I'd post a pic, but I just can't get photobucket.com to work on mobile


----------



## bagochina

I think a tiger is about the last thing I want.  Now if we are talking a pet owl that lives in a tree house and just comes to visit, total different story.


----------



## Animal Mother

Maybe I'll get a lynx.


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Of Illyria99 spoon pics?
> 
> sorry care, no jailbait for you




Let it go bro, your panties are twisted enough already.


----------



## Maya

hahahaha!!! yeah unfortunately my imageshack ain't workin on this comp so I have just used postimage.org


----------



## Animal Mother

Maya, tell everybody how hot I am.


----------



## Maya

hahahaha!!! yep Animal Mother is a good catch ya'll I've seen his pics damn he is soooo hott im not kiddin


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Liar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Care said:


> Let it go bro, your panties are twisted enough already.


ok

had she graced us with the spoon yet?


----------



## xstayfadedx

His Name Is Frank said:


> Liar!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



I did go look duhhh


----------



## Animal Mother

Inb4 closed


----------



## His Name Is Frank

xstayfadedx said:


> I did go look duhhh



Liar!!!!!!!!!!!! Truth teller!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## papa

wow..


----------



## Care

another lock incoming


----------



## motherofearth

Care said:


> another lock incoming



Nooooo, we need to do worse than this for another....


----------



## L2R

Bill said:


> It's dwe typing from his shitty smart phone while giving back rubs to ghey black guys, what do you expect



don't blame teh phone. it aint the phone. the phone is smart. the phone knows better.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Bill said:


> It's dwe typing from his shitty smart phone while giving back rubs to ghey black guys, what do you expect



_he's just launching his 'acting' career, ok/_


----------



## Thanatos

You should stop doing meth before you go to the clubs.


----------



## L2R

The only thing better than dragonball is dragonball abridged parody.


----------



## Bill

entheo said:


> You should stop doing meth before you go to the clubs.



I lol'd
Has sort of a meth/mannequin face going on


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Awesome trip and looking pretty, lady.  I have had friends live there.  Expensive and racist is the feedback.


Expensive yes, racist sometimes. But  that's what you got a pay to live In paradise I'll be back living in maui by this time next year,miss the ocean.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lahaina, best town on the island
.


----------



## ChickenScratch

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lahaina, best town on the island
> .



It really is.  That makes me mad jelly.


----------



## euphoria

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lahaina, got friends and my mom lives there, I loved my time in Lahaina.



Sweet. Good times. That banyan tree in the park is amazeballs. Got some good hydro from a dready under that tree. It was real weed too unlike the fuckin oregano branch or something some dudes were tryin to pass off as weed to tourists. Not like the organic budz im used to here tho lol i was like retarded high, i dont like that chemical stuff at all. The bird man in lahaina is cool too, we met him camping in olowalu.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Was it a white dready? Ya the locals will rip you off hardcore.

i worked at the lahaina harbor on a fishing boat and at annies shaved ice on prison street. The best shaved ice  on the island . Hands down.


----------



## Care

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Lahaina, got friends and my mom lives there, I loved my time in Lahaina.



Nice

I have family all over hawaii

Oahu though


----------



## euphoria

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Was it a white dready? Ya the locals will rip you off hardcore.
> 
> i worked at the lahaina harbor on a fishing boat and at annies shaved ice on prison street. The best shaved ice  on the island . Hands down.



Awesome. I wanna go back for longer.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I know, right? Apparently it's making a comeback.


https://myspace.com/_bloodinthestreets


----------



## MikeOekiM

Care said:


> still mad about last year?



yes.

but there is still a reason he's been on 3 team in 3 years now.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Bob Loblaw said:


> I know, right? Apparently it's making a comeback.
> 
> 
> https://myspace.com/_bloodinthestreets








It's restricted, dOOd!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I thought I knew my login info!!!


Apparently the password to waffleroflwaffle@yahoo.com is not what I thought it was


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I'm taking that as a compliment.


----------



## lonewolf13

Have you seen it? dwe will back me on this.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Requestin moar bob loblaw pics


----------



## xstayfadedx

Bob Loblaw said:


> I googled him; he looks cool.
> 
> 
> lol^



Requestin moar kirb kirb kirbyb pics


----------



## Bob Loblaw

^F5 SWEETIE




lonewolf13 said:


> He is a sexy bitch.



Real talk. I'm glad you see us together like that.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Bob Loblaw said:


> ^F5 SWEETIE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Real talk. I'm glad you see us together like that.


Oh oh ooo I did


----------



## Erich Generic

you're trying too hard


----------



## xstayfadedx

dopemaster said:


>



Come on now
Upload to imgur.com
Use message boarddd html copy and paste


----------



## dopemaster

^
I got it figured out now MEL.  Thanks faded for telling me bout imgur.  Do they delete nudes like photobucket?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Nope


Ohai, ........ Melanie.


----------



## Mel22

why hello there BOBBLE. how has your weekend been? did you do anything interesting that you would like to share?


----------



## JunkieDays

I wanna ride a pony, daddy.


----------



## papa

There's already a picture thread..


----------



## Illyria99

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I thought u said you were skinny, you look unhealthy and fat. You look like a hipster homeless person who lives in sewers and eats burger King for breakfast



Why the fuck are _you_ making comments about _anyone_, when you look like an extra from Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Potenti8

Illyria99 said:


> Why the fuck are _you_ making comments about _anyone_, when you look like an extra from Lord of the Rings?


----------



## Erich Generic

Europe isn't a country, LYSIS.


----------



## soundsystem00

Are you ever NOT talking shit? I bet you're such a pussy irl.


----------



## JunkieDays

He's up your ass pretty far, man. I think he likes the smell of it. 
I think he wants to fuck you, brah..


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Brush your shoulders off

defend your art 

learn 2 internet


----------



## JunkieDays

Are you NOT entertained!?


----------



## soundsystem00

JunkieDays said:


> He's up your ass pretty far, man. I think he likes the smell of it.
> I think he wants to fuck you, brah..



He shoots at me on the daily. And if I shoot back he says learn 2 lounge. I normally ignore but it gets old. He's mad jealous.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sure


----------



## soundsystem00

Shame you're jealous. Just be happy for her ok?


----------



## Mel22

okay sorry congratulations i hope i didnt hurt ur feelings


----------



## soundsystem00

You did Mel. I'm going to hang on to this and unleash the beast when you least expect it.


----------



## Mel22

come in me bro.


----------



## pharmakos

erich generic said:


> looking like tnw brother is a compliment imo



bff


----------



## Erich Generic

cut my life into pizza

this is my silver spoon


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's my old ndtitl spoon, my baby. A relic, artifact and fossil


----------



## motherofearth

DrinksWithEvil said:


> That's my old ndtitl spoon, my baby. A relic, artifact and fossil



You save that kinda stuff too? Morbid.


----------



## pharmakos

Arci said:


> lol bombo are you calling DWE fat?
> 
> i bet you got them washboard abs yo



DWE is straight skinny, but gay fat


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bombs said he is 5'8 120.i am 5'6 130.and I am by no means fat.


----------



## Seyer

Bomboclat said:


> You have to suck in your gut when you do crunches, otherwise you'll get pot belly ab's like you have now. The only way to correct that is to wait until your abs go away and then re-build with proper technique.
> 
> Or stay looking dough boy fre$h~


Bombo knows. He actually has been working out since the last time I saw him (pre-SF hot mess).


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Stop doing crunches all together. They're a shit exercise, and there are tooooons better core work you can & should be doing.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

.I have never worked out my abs, ever. And I always get girls saying I have nice abs 
Also I work out at most twice a month  . I have the type of body that doesn't really need to workout to stay aesthetic and lean. But coming up  I'm going to go. More, going to try and add 6pounds of muscle. Pull-ups, bench, squats, pushups


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Drop the pushups unless you're doing variations. Add the Romanian deadlift, bent over rows, overhead press. Use dumbbells for the bench. If you want I can link you to a few articles where a guy tested the best exercise for most major muscle groups to determine which are most effective.


----------



## Thanatos

Bomboclat said:


> You have to suck in your gut when you do crunches, otherwise you'll get pot belly ab's like you have now. The only way to correct that is to wait until your abs go away and then re-build with proper technique.
> 
> Or stay looking dough boy fre$h~



Dwe is actually looking pretty good, those are just strong abs. What the helm do you know about working out? You're a skinny limp wrist gay that whines 24/7. What a joke.


----------



## smokemctoke420

^^^^ ohhhhh sheitttttt.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bob Loblaw said:


> Drop the pushups unless you're doing variations. Add the Romanian deadlift, bent over rows, overhead press. Use dumbbells for the bench. If you want I can link you to a few articles where a guy tested the best exercise for most major muscle groups to determine which are most effective.


I don't like doing a whole bunch of different excersizes I like to keep it simple, but I will Def do bentoverrows, and dips and tri pull-downs


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I'll look it up & give you his results. Definitely add some kinda deadlift though. They're all fucking wonderful for everything & they're lower body, so you get all the test release.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/sports_body_training_performance/best_of_abs

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article/most_recent/7_ab_exercises_that_actually_work

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...mance/functional_ab_training_for_bodybuilders

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online..._the_muscles_best_chest_and_triceps_exercises

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...the_muscles_best_shoulders_and_trap_exercises

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...de_the_muscles_best_back_and_biceps_exercises

http://www.t-nation.com/free_online_article_issue/issue_623#inside-the-muscles


http://www.t-nation.com/testosterone-magazine-627



TL;DRs are at the bottom of each article.


----------



## SirTophamHat

where did waaos mona lisa go


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

erichs shoop thread


----------



## Mel22

DrinksWithEvil said:


> bombs saying I'm fat is laughable



too much visceral fat as opposed to subcutaneous fat probably. still fat.


----------



## lonewolf13

Stfu cunt


----------



## Erich Generic

Ohh shjt


----------



## motherofearth

().() that's an accurate repruh of mah b-hole for you.


Yo, you partially inspired me to suck tha vape too. You a good man for it.


----------



## soundsystem00

get a kanger tank


----------



## motherofearth

You can do better SS. You can find a girl who _doesn't_ listen to D&B. You can do this brutha. You must do this brutha.


----------



## motherofearth

I'm sorry Seyer. I mean, you know I'm just like everyone else who dissents from D&B.... I secretly like it, man.


----------



## Bomboclat

Arci said:


> lol bombo are you calling DWE fat?
> 
> i bet you got them washboard abs yo



I'm not calling him fat. He has potbelly abs though. It happens when you do ab work outs without sucking in your gut. The muscles form in a weird way that makes you look fat.

And yes I have fab abs


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bomboclat said:


> I'm not calling him fat. He has potbelly abs though. It happens when you do ab work outs without sucking in your gut. The muscles form in a weird way that makes you look fat . I've never worked out my abs in my life
> 
> And yes I have fab abs


I've never done a ab workout in my life


----------



## Bomboclat

Arci said:


> lol bombo are you calling DWE fat?
> 
> i bet you got them washboard abs yo



No, im telling him he doesnt know how to do crunches properly.
If you dont suck in your gut when you do crunches and sit ups your ab muscles wont form correctly and it'll look like you have a pot belly unless you're flexing. To correct it you have to let the muscles re-form.

and yes I have fab abs~


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bomboclat said:


> No, im telling him he doesnt know how to do crunches properly.
> If you dont suck in your gut when you do crunches and sit ups your ab muscles wont form correctly and it'll look like you have a pot belly unless you're flexing. To correct it you have to let the muscles re-form.
> 
> and yes I have fab abs~


Sweetie I wasn't flexing I can show you a pic with me flexing, as long as the ladies keep complimenting them at the beach, then I'll keep doing what I do. Which is nothing I've never worked out my abs before in my life. 


Dem genes nukka


----------



## slushy muddy water




----------



## slushy muddy water

stfu gilligan


----------



## marissaaaaaa

fuck you slush i didn't want to post it on his facebook okay!


----------



## Bomboclat

Stop, this isnt the place for that.


----------



## Owl Eyed

"all white people look the same"


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

All Asians look like twins


----------



## escape20




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

hmm around 3;30 on main around 2nd street?


----------



## modelskinny

Nope. We left around 3ish and we weren't near Main.


----------



## lonewolf13

ITT: DWE is stalking model. 

i wonder how model would react if DWE "accidentally" met her on the streets.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

nah i was just getting off the train at union station and decided to go visit a pal on broadway. That was the first time ive been in dt in like 2 months.


----------



## modelskinny

lonewolf13 said:


> ITT: DWE is stalking model.
> 
> i wonder how model would react if DWE "accidentally" met her on the streets.




My dog might "accidentally" bite his dick off.

All jokes aside, as long as he wasn't a creepy fuck and was amiable, it wouldn't be an issue.


----------



## kaywholed

modelskinny said:


> My dog might "accidentally" bite his dick off.
> 
> All jokes aside, as long as he wasn't a creepy fuck and was amiable, it wouldn't be an issue.



please define creepy fuck while I rummage through your sock drawer.


----------



## Bomboclat

modelskinny said:


> All jokes aside, as long as he wasn't a creepy fuck




uhuehuehue


----------



## Bagseed

soundsystem00 said:


> model plz dont get plastic surgery like, EVER


lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

new interacial lesbo scene coming out soon model?


----------



## Owl Eyed

Bomboclat said:


> Im sure that studded belt gets you all sorts of ass at the gay clubs.



he isn't from a coastal city, don't judge him.


----------



## motherofearth

Owl Eyed said:


> he isn't from a coastal city, don't judge him.



Ya I am. Ya he is.


----------



## lonewolf13

modelskinny said:


> Had such a good weekend.


----------



## Diloadid

lonewolf13 said:


>



Damn Wolfie. Bad weekend?


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Oddly enough, he also resembles my ex gf. I miss running my fingers through her beard.


----------



## L2R

no, that's spartacus.


----------



## Seyer

Why on earth would I want to feel like Im underwater?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

motherofearth said:


> Nyquil in s Slurpee dude?


cowabunga brah


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol die bimbo


----------



## infantannihilator

just got back form the beach


----------



## euphoria

Wut


----------



## lonewolf13

Yes. Double impact was his best movie behind blood sport. 



and thank you


----------



## laugh

orly


----------



## Dtergent

laugh said:


> orly



lol 

Bolo Yeong was also in Double Impact. I hate that guy


----------



## lonewolf13

Is that breakin 1 or 2?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

laugh said:


> wow! will you marry me Dtergent?
> 
> mmm double impact.


are you made of fucking cheese?


----------



## laugh

yeh swiss cheese. what of it playah?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Cuz your cheesy as fuck 

do ausies make kangaroo cheese?


----------



## laugh

haha 

yes do mexicans in Hawaiian shirts eat dick cheese?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Errrday brah


----------



## Dtergent

The dancing ?





lonewolf13 said:


> Is that breakin 1 or 2?


----------



## Animal Mother

Ah, South Texas.  You might as well be 2 states away lol.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Only if he quits banning me in tc


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Just keep going in and he will stop. Worked for me


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I was just joking with him saying bring back interpol & out of nowhere he b& me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's tc for yah


----------



## pharmakos

^ yup

its all "lol we ban you" "lol we rape you" "lol you died"


----------



## ArCi

ahahahahaha


----------



## Animal Mother

Excellent.

One more person on bluelight that I am more attractive than.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I would like to see China Rider and WaaO in a remake of_ Looper_.


----------



## Animal Mother

China Rider said:


> a. dtergent hurt my feelings for not telling me what a beautiful soul I am
> 
> b. I'm so beautiful, unique, individual, different. I try my hardest to not be mainstream or poser anything, and am totally not a douchebag for it. None of you understand me or how deep I am, and how much you really need me in your life.
> 
> c. I'm too ice cold and emotionless for a girl. My past love life that lead me to be so callous is so mysterious, ask me about it! Maybe you can be the one to fix me? I'm too cool and REAL to tan intentionally.
> 
> d....Not....Gonna......Cry...






Like a book, Bitch.


----------



## Erich Generic

ur not that tough pi I can outrun u any day of  the week


----------



## shimazu

I could probably outrun PI for like 20 feet before I ran out of breath and called a timeout


----------



## Animal Mother

I don't know about outrun, but I could beat PI up. 



Come at me,bro


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I will Def beat her at a hundred yard dash


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

probably

as for long distance I tried running 10 miles a couple of times and 15 mile once my knees and ankles killed for 24 hours afterwards
I don't feel I need to feel that pain in order to gain


----------



## dopemaster

I can run very fast at short distances.  It really depends on motivation.


----------



## lonewolf13

hey Dtergent what do you percieve me as?


----------



## Dtergent

A dancing wookie... I'm not sure why.


----------



## lonewolf13

close enough... 


are you ready for some football?


----------



## Animal Mother

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I just finished running 6.5 trail miles with a 1342 foot elevation gain in that photo this morning.
> 
> I am not really that fast although I win most of the races in my age group.  I am a 10K kinda gal.  I can run 8 trail miles without stopping thus so far after running  for 2 years.  Next year I plan to race a 10 mile and 1/2 marathon trail race.  Not sure about a full marathon. It would be a shame not to do the Blue Ridge Marathon seeing at it is in my area and one of the toughest races in the world.  Hmmm maybe the half
> 
> Animalmofo, let's get it on.


Lol. I don't run. But I am a wrastlin' champion.


you bring the oil.
let's do this.


----------



## Dtergent

lonewolf13 said:


> are you ready for some football?


----------



## lonewolf13

because white people have the least diverse genome makeup. in 100o yrs they all will be the same.

and yes he does look creepily like my buddy DJ about 10 yrs ago.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Damn straight nukka


----------



## China Rider

Animal Mother said:


> Like a book, Bitch.



that was seriously a 10/10 post

now I want to smell your neck, so bad 

because of your ability to* create *lulz, compared to most who just regurgitate them


EbowTheLetter said:


> I would like to see China Rider and WaaO in a remake of_ Looper_.



i don't know the movie, but i think if i were to be a part of it i would be best suited in the writer's room and make a small, one line cameo 

you can be part of dat grip


----------



## China Rider

darling i fucking LIVE for comedy, i don't laugh or smile very much because most people are nothing but awful cover comics,which are close relatives to cover bands, but at least cover bands can still be fun

that and everyone just wants to be seen as normal, scared as fuck to test the boundaries

the world needs more people who everyday are sacrificing their normalcy, for the thrill of the award that comes with risk, when in reality that risk is just a test to gauge people that surround them, just a test


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol China what do you do to step out the boundaries


----------



## Animal Mother

China Rider said:


> darling i fucking LIVE for comedy, i don't laugh or smile very much because most people are nothing but awful cover comics,which are close relatives to cover bands, but at least cover bands can still be fun
> 
> that and everyone just wants to be seen as normal, scared as fuck to test the boundaries
> 
> the world needs more people who everyday are sacrificing their normalcy, for the thrill of the award that comes with risk, when in reality that risk is just a test to gauge people that surround them, just a test


I find that very very attractive in a man...


----------



## shimazu

Animal Mother said:


> I support this.
> 
> 
> @chinarider
> You get points for having a good sense of humor.



retro hat dump


*NSFW*:


----------



## Blue_Phlame

China Rider said:


> darling i fucking LIVE for comedy, i don't laugh or smile very much because most people are nothing but awful cover comics,which are close relatives to cover bands, but at least cover bands can still be fun
> 
> that and everyone just wants to be seen as normal, scared as fuck to test the boundaries
> 
> the world needs more people who everyday are sacrificing their normalcy, for the thrill of the award that comes with risk, when in reality that risk is just a test to gauge people that surround them, just a test


Could be one of the most sensical things you've said that i've read


----------



## Animal Mother

shimazu said:


> retro hat dump
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


My fone won't let me open nsfw


----------



## Seyer

Didnt you hear? Getting hyphy is too mainstream now.


----------



## bunnymunro




----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> She could still do that stuff without being married



don't think you quite understand the benefits of divorcing a wealthy asshole

it's the main source of homelessness, acute suicide and acquired shameful fetishes among men who once ruled the world


----------



## China Rider

thread needs more knights in shining armor 

and my own hypothetical situations envisioned repeatedly on the airwaves of lifetime movie network


----------



## shimazu

no quote outline either

fight the power!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Its a forum hipster thing


----------



## Dtergent

Formally requesting camping photographs from slushy


----------



## Animal Mother

I don't know yall. I cant see her face too well.


----------



## China Rider

photography around a camp site is massive etiquette infringement


----------



## dopemaster

China Rider said:


> I don't understand how woman as beautiful as poopie don't con wealthy shitbags into marriage and rape the fuck out of all his funds/resources all while having multiple side boyfriends that actually fill the multiple layers of desired emotional and sexual needs



Woman do.  One of my longtime gf's has been married 3 times since I met her.  We never married cuz she straight told me she was a grifter and that she just thought we should keep fucking through all her marraiges.  

She is saying she got enough money now and I can live with her whenever I want and just come and go as I please.  Gotta love em grimey bitches.


----------



## Animal Mother

Dp, your personality matches your looks/demeanor.


----------



## Animal Mother

If you do these things, and post a face pic...






I will post a picture. With no shirt on.


----------



## laugh

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> Jumping on the Poopie  bandwagon.



move over manda!


----------



## EbowTheLetter

How else is the NSA supposed to listen to her calls, dummy?


----------



## modern buddha

^ +1...


----------



## Seyer

poopie said:


> I think I'd have to start wearing a bra and make-up for that.


Fuck that. Come over, naked 4ever.


----------



## lonewolf13

lol moar likek ambercrombie and bithc or eddie buuer


----------



## Animal Mother

Buaer is German for Farmer. Just sayin'


Lonewolf, Sup, bro

Just checked the picture thread and realized that some more of my posts have been deleted.
This place is out of control.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lonewolf13 said:


> lol moar likek ambercrombie and bithc or eddie buuer


i dont own anything from any of those stores listed yall are lulz


----------



## lonewolf13

i shop exclusively at sams club.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Animal Mother

I liked some of the new Anthrax that came out a couple of years ago.


----------



## lonewolf13

john or joey?


----------



## Animal Mother

Joey


----------



## nowdubnvr6

lonewolf13 said:


> i shop exclusively at sams club.



i steal from my friends mostly 2nd hand ftw


----------



## MikeOekiM

L2R said:


> you talking to me or to poopie?


----------



## Erich Generic

Aep's dad tbph imo


----------



## bagochina

She's not breaking curfew motherfucker! Just try it!


----------



## bagochina

Those words mean nothing, if you don't quote my picture.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Don't make me bitch slap you Raymond


----------



## shimazu

takes selfie in bathroom

doesnt wash hands


----------



## pharmakos

i wash my hands like 20 times a day

sometimes i think i might be OCD about it (until i think about how disgusting everyone else in the world is)


----------



## alasdairm

ocd is a noun, not an adjective (says my ocd).

alasdair


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

tackyspiral said:


> damn I like boys in glasses..... another time another place dwe and I am sure you and I would have had some fun times but then again we may not be alive to tell about judging from your junkieness and my past junkieness and that fatal combo


maybe in another life when we are both cats


----------



## tackyspiral

DrinksWithEvil said:


> maybe in another life when we are both cats



you think we will be cats in another life??? not sharks or Asians or something?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i was quoting tom cruise in vanilla sky  =p

i much rather be sharks tbh =p 

or silverback gorrilas


----------



## Erich Generic

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i was quoting tom cruise in vanilla sky  =p
> 
> i much rather be sharks tbh =p
> 
> or silverback gorrilas


i have that on vhs


----------



## Animal Mother

Man, I got this awesome candid picture of me. Hold on, let me upload it.


----------



## Animal Mother

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i was quoting tom cruise in vanilla sky  =p
> 
> i much rather be sharks tbh =p
> 
> or silverback gorrilas


I think penelope said that.


----------



## Lysis

She is so cute.


----------



## Animal Mother

My secret crush.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Animal Mother said:


> I think penelope said that.


oh yah


----------



## Animal Mother

Amirite?


----------



## pharmakos

Animal Mother said:


> That beard looks unhygienic. Some people can do it, others cant.





alasdairm said:


> pretty much any man with a beard looks better without the beard. there are a few exceptions but tnw is not one of them.
> 
> alasdair



thanks for the advice closet queers, but there's plenty of straight females that have let me know they like my beard


----------



## Lysis

I know plenty of females who love beards.


----------



## pharmakos

i know plenty of insecure older men who purposefully give bad advice to younger guys in an effort to make themselves more relevant


----------



## Lysis

thenightwatch said:


> i know plenty of insecure older men who purposefully give bad advice to younger guys in an effort to make themselves more relevant



Dude, I give a compliment???? Seriously, I know women who loveeeee men with beards. Dude you suck seriously and it's no wonder people don't want to give compliments. I'm jsut gonna join your haters cus seriiously wtf????


----------



## pharmakos

??? are you an insecure older man???


----------



## Lysis

thenightwatch said:


> ??? are you an insecure older man???



At this point, I'm a 6th glass in girl sitting at home. I'm gonna take like 3 more sleeping pills cuz wtf the first 3 aren't working.

wtf dude a compliment a commmmmplimennnnnt?


----------



## pharmakos

i recognized it as a compliment and appreciated it as such

*thank you for the compliment, lysis* there feel better?

the post referencing insecure older men was not directed at you, ya drunkard


----------



## Lysis

ok, i feel better.


----------



## pharmakos

kk good


----------



## One Thousand Words

thenightwatch said:


> i know plenty of insecure older men who purposefully give bad advice to younger guys in an effort to make themselves more relevant



You should keep the beard


----------



## pharmakos

thank you for the compliment, busty


----------



## Erich Generic

lol


----------



## JunkieDays

rofl


----------



## lonewolf13

Fuck you both.


----------



## One Thousand Words

thenightwatch said:


> thank you for the compliment, busty



Or am I simply an insecure older man who purposefully give bad advice to younger guys?


----------



## lonewolf13

I'd take the advice.


----------



## pharmakos

One Thousand Words said:


> Or am I simply an insecure older man who purposefully give bad advice to younger guys?



you said it.

at least you can admit it, unlike some of you fuckers.


----------



## Animal Mother

It's scraggly.  It looks dirty. It doesn't look good.


but It does suit you.


----------



## laugh

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i was quoting tom cruise in vanilla sky  =p
> 
> i much rather be sharks tbh =p
> 
> or silverback gorrilas



i hope i come back as a bonobo tbh


----------



## Mel22

seeing TNW getting mad about pic thread truly is one of life's simple pleasures.


----------



## pharmakos

^^ then you should've seen lysis blowing up at me in this thread last night

got edited out by now tho


----------



## Mel22

give us the run down then. 

what happend? did it make u mad?


----------



## pharmakos

the only thing that ever makes me mad is how you're so awesome but you'd never give a chance to a guy like me


----------



## MikeOekiM

i took a piss in that bathroom (i think). the toilet was so low to the ground i had to bend my knees a bit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Shim really pulls off the 65 year old look


----------



## nowdubnvr6

oh its just as sexual as it sounds 

that shit got you wet dont lie


----------



## China Rider

f you and your , sleepin' aint easy

people like me are very lucky to just fall asleep without intent more than once a year


----------



## Animal Mother

I found that my taste for people's appearance changed with age and maturity. Also better social skills.
Nowadays, I'm more inclined to enjoy a warm smile, than the 'mysterious' look

I try not to generalize either.



@Buddha
That movie started off with a pretty cool millionaire vibe, then went WAY left field with that whole "You've been asleep for 100 years and are in dream world. WAKE UP"
I was like...wtfareyouserious?


----------



## China Rider

Animal Mother said:


> I try not to generalize either.


are  you implying that people who generalize truly believe in their preconceived assumptions?

sounds like you're generalizing


----------



## Animal Mother

China Rider said:


> are  you implying that people who generalize truly believe in their preconceived assumptions?
> 
> sounds like you're generalizing



lol. If it's preconceived, that makes it a PREsumption. 
To assume is to take, to presume is to take beforehand. Why does everybody use that wrong? lol

You have me though! Nothing wrong with generalizing, when you know that you are typically correct.
I find that people respond to me much better when I give them the benefit of the doubt. That, I only do when it's safe for me to to though.

I don't give hoodlums the benefit of the doubt when I'm in a sketchy area. That's how I mean 'safe for me to'


----------



## soundsystem00

Or a preconceived sperm cell.


----------



## Animal Mother

Enter Soundsystem.

How's Deep Ellum treating you, SS?


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

modern buddha said:


> You seem strangely withdrawn in every picture I'veseen of you. Withdrawn from the photographer, from the focus of the picture (your food, in this case) and even from the entire scene. What's up with that?Move! Let loose!



There are two sides to SideOrder. One is pretty playful and feisty—while the other feels quite content in her own lil world. A world in which I don't mind being withdrawn, so long as I am alright with it. People who try to appear as though they're the life of the party/constantly needing company, are usually cunts seeking the approval of others to appease their self-image. I'd rather just let the photo capture how I feel at that moment. I do get 'detached' from everything periodically, but I'm not ashamed of it. Life can be surreal as fuck, and life is different for all of us. I just like authenticity.


----------



## pharmakos

SOoO has to hold back like that

if she didn't contain her awesomeness then everyone's heads would explode


----------



## China Rider

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> People who try to appear as though they're the life of the party/constantly needing company, are usually cunts seeking the approval of others to appease their self-image.



indeed

but gotta take into consideration that chances are they're that way for a reason - perhaps being raised by shit parents, a childhood filled with shame, early stages of a war with their own demons of mental health etc


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

bagochina said:


> If SOOO smiled I wouldn't be surprised to see some dracula fangs, I think the black/red clothes and the creamy skin contributes.
> 
> Not that fangs are a bad thing, just sayin.



Well aren't you quite the clairvoyant! The physical feature I am the most self-conscious about, is in fact, one tooth that resembles a fang. Haha. 





You can call me 'white fang' until I am able to reach my goal of getting lumineers. But until then, white fang will be keeping her mouth shut while smiling.


----------



## soundsystem00

Animal Mother said:


> Enter Soundsystem.
> 
> How's Deep Ellum treating you, SS?



Blehhh wanna be w/my girl not babysitting drunks.


----------



## bagochina

I'd call you white fang anytime you wanted me to!


----------



## modern buddha

Haha, you can look authentic and warm while not looking like you're doing shit just for the camera. You kinda look like you're sitting in front of someone else's plate of food, no interaction whatsoever. Like you're trying not to touch it, or your friend will slice off your hands.


----------



## Lysis

well shit, I guess when everything is blurry, it seems like the pic you took was great. I could swear I saw myself in that pic. I coulda been hallucinating.

I will do better next time, but I'm uninspired to take another.


----------



## pharmakos

thenightwatch said:


> Animal Mother said:
> 
> 
> 
> That beard looks unhygienic. Some people can do it, others cant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alasdairm said:
> 
> 
> 
> pretty much any man with a beard looks better without the beard. there are a few exceptions but tnw is not one of them.
> 
> alasdair
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for the advice closet queers, but there's plenty of straight females that have let me know they like my beard
Click to expand...




Lysis said:


> I know plenty of females who love beards.





thenightwatch said:


> i know plenty of insecure older men who purposefully give bad advice to younger guys in an effort to make themselves more relevant





Lysis said:


> Dude, I give a compliment???? Seriously, I know women who loveeeee men with beards. Dude you suck seriously and it's no wonder people don't want to give compliments. I'm jsut gonna join your haters cus seriiously wtf????





thenightwatch said:


> ??? are you an insecure older man???





Lysis said:


> At this point, I'm a 6th glass in girl sitting at home. I'm gonna take like 3 more sleeping pills cuz wtf the first 3 aren't working.
> 
> wtf dude a compliment a commmmmplimennnnnt?





thenightwatch said:


> i recognized it as a compliment and appreciated it as such
> 
> *thank you for the compliment, lysis* there feel better?
> 
> the post referencing insecure older men was not directed at you, ya drunkard



^^^


----------



## Lysis

lol TNW. Whoops, forgot and missed that.

Thank you for acknowledging by compliment, and I wholeheartedly apologize for misreading your intent in the original posts.

Is that better?


----------



## pharmakos

NP, i remember my first glass of wine


----------



## Lysis

lol or 6th.....

I do my best work on wine tbh.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

That is NOT a Margaret A. Abraham photograph. Margaret A. Abraham could take a better shot than that with a Polaroid camera. That is a forgery.


----------



## Animal Mother

Love that little fucker. He was FUCKING GREAT in Pacific Rim


----------



## soundsystem00

Animal Mother said:


> ss. Love that little fucker. He was FUCKING GREAT in the artshow and on the turntables



Thanks. I try.


----------



## Erich Generic

yeah u good for nothing pothead


----------



## Animal Mother

wtf is up.


----------



## modern buddha

My level of horniness. How's it hangin'?


----------



## Animal Mother

extra long!


Seasonal beer season is fast approaching. As is my paycheck.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Your disappointing tits


----------



## laugh

he does do schmoe well though


----------



## Animal Mother

God bless whores.


----------



## laugh

i think we agree on something faggot


----------



## Animal Mother

You're still a flake.


----------



## laugh

its ok i can fap to that


----------



## patternagainst

Lysis said:


> I doubt it. Every guy has a pity fuck left when they break up with their girlfriends. Then, one of two things happen: she just moves on to some other schmoe or he just gets some other whore. It's the circle of life, really.



I seriously go crosseyed reading your shit sometimes.  Could be the wine...could be the mushrooms...could be my girlfriend driving me wild wit dat booty.


----------



## laugh

reported ndtitl


----------



## patternagainst

stop reporting.  start making cents.


----------



## patternagainst

don't make me venture into other threads.  if anyone is trying to get sexual:::::

http://www.mixcrate.com/timgc/ambient-dubstep-mix-2762010-362392


----------



## laugh

im jewish but i dont believe in god - what you gon do?


----------



## patternagainst

Why you so stupid


----------



## laugh

im jewish, durrrrrrr


----------



## patternagainst

i'm just kidddinnn'


----------



## laugh

does god ever miss and piss on the floor? 
what about after hes been sucking down all those wines - oh no its jesus thats the wino my bad bro


----------



## patternagainst

do you ever want to pop a huge boner but just can't sometimes?


----------



## patternagainst

bunny wants a visually stimulating movie to watch.  recommendations?


----------



## laugh

mate im jewish - how many fucking times do i need to say it/spell it out - for christs sake bro 

no secks before marriage/masturbation


----------



## shimazu

eh maybe like 9.99 times plus tax laugh

and YOU DON'T SAy tHAt ABOUt JC ok?

youve done enough, THANKS


----------



## laugh

too many laugh posts on this page. reported


----------



## patternagainst

i thought i was going to get reported for talking to myself all night.


----------



## Max Power

not that I'm complaining.


----------



## poopie

You check out the TTYS and what I said about you?

Nailing my point home.

And, that's why I posted it here, pumpkin.


----------



## kaywholed

poopie said:


> It's a magnetic bar for all my knives.
> 
> Okay, cool ass pic coming up. I kind of love it.



Creepy, yet arousing to know that you are prepared to chop my body up and dump it in the lake after we do it.

me too. i  fan


----------



## kaywholed

poopie said:


> Here is fan. It's maroon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish I had bought it weeks ago.



how many watts is that baby rated for?

with a stand like that she looks like shes rated for some serious vibrations.  id love to see her spinnin'.


----------



## pharmakos

lol wtf kaywholed


----------



## poopie

115 volts
1/10HP
1550rpm


----------



## Lysis

You know someone is pretty sure of themselves and has an ego to ever post their pic in the Lounge. lol Post pic in Lounge, get like 20 people making fun of you. Move on to next victim. And yet, we still do it over and over again...


----------



## kaywholed

thenightwatch said:


> lol wtf kaywholed



sexy industrial design is sexy





nice code is hot too.

but of all the sciences, architecture is the most beautiful art.


----------



## bagochina

Sounds like a fire hazard to me.  I like my fans quiet.


----------



## kaywholed

poopie said:


> 115 volts
> 1/10HP
> 1550rpm



vroooooom, baby yeah.  american motors are beautiful creatures.


----------



## kaywholed

bagochina said:


> I like my fans quiet.



If I could, I would sleep outside in the nude heated by a jet engine with an afterburner kickin' into high gear (just far away enough to be in the sweet spot room temp one)


----------



## bagochina

Don't they have a beach in St. Maartin for that?
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=K2IB54jb3tc&desktop_uri=/watch?v=K2IB54jb3tc


----------



## Lysis

kaywholed said:


> If I could, I would sleep outside in the nude heated by a jet engine with an afterburner kickin' into high gear (just far away enough to be in the sweet spot room temp one)



I actually have a noise maker in my room. I turn the air cleaner up to high so it makes noise and it helps me sleep.


----------



## kaywholed

Lysis said:


> I actually have a noise maker in my room. I turn the air cleaner up to high so it makes noise and it helps me sleep.



i sleep with a loud honeywell


----------



## bagochina

Harbor Breeze ceiling fan with 3 speed remote and light dimmer and a Hawaiian Breeze oscillation tower fan.  My go to's.


----------



## One Thousand Words

kaywholed said:


> how many watts is that baby rated for?
> 
> with a stand like that she looks like shes rated for some serious vibrations.  id love to see her spinnin'.



What is embedded video for if not you youtube that bitch spinning?


----------



## kaywholed

One Thousand Words said:


> What is embedded video for if not you youtube that bitch spinning?



porn


----------



## bagochina

I wonder if poopie sat in front of it with in a nice tight white tank top (wet) on, how long would it take to dry out the shirt.  I'd watch that youtube.


----------



## Dtergent

Great amount of natural light in your digs, poopie. 

And nice legs.


----------



## Animal Mother

Dfyhjfdfyjjfdd


----------



## kaywholed

bagochina said:


> I wonder if poopie sat in front of it with in a nice tight white tank top (wet) on, how long would it take to dry out the shirt.  I'd watch that youtube.



poopies shirts dry instantly she is so hot.


----------



## bagochina

Yeah you can probably watch the water evaporate into a swirling mist as soon as the shirt grips the busom.

Sizzzzzle.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Lumberg fucked her


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Let's see her twerk


----------



## bagochina

Pffffft poopie can't twerk.


----------



## Animal Mother

Lumberg? Gah, I hate that guy.






LUMBERG!?


----------



## poopie

ChickenScratch said:


> Lumberg fucked her



Look who showed up!

It was a blast celebrating your new job.

In the past few weeks, on every day off (I have 4 per week), I've been putting in 5 miles. So, thanks kids. As for the light- I really dig where I live.


----------



## Lysis

poopie is hotter than Jennifer Aniston anyway.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Why would we celebrate a new job?  Working fucking sucks.


----------



## pharmakos

ChickenScratch said:


> Working fucking sucks.



this


----------



## Lysis

Hear hear.

I have a tiny bit of envy for the piece of shit junkie faggots just because they don't have a boss asking for a status report every friday.

But sitting around my house for the last 2 weeks in my pajamas staring at the TV and ndtitling all day until I fried my brain is depressing me.


----------



## pharmakos

when you say "ndtitling" what do you mean?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bath and salts


----------



## Lysis

I called my colombian friend crying and he hooked me up. I obviously can't explain the ndtitling in the lounge or I would have explained more.


----------



## pharmakos

but i wanna know which ndtitles lysis does

i'm sure they'll give you a one-time pass


----------



## Animal Mother

What. The. Fuck. Did you just say about Jennifer Aniston's fine ass?


----------



## ChickenScratch

You know share point, SQL, can you code your face off?  I'll get you a job.


----------



## smokemctoke420

Sugabooger? Yayyyyyyyooooooooo????


----------



## Lysis

ChickenScratch said:


> You know share point, SQL, can you code your face off?  I'll get you a job.



I can, and I can do a combo breaker and break up the sausage fest.



> but i wanna know which ndtitles lysis does
> 
> i'm sure they'll give you a one-time pass



You just want to troll me into it so you can report me into an infraction. I'm a light weight, so we're not talking about Captain Heroin type stuff here. I'm like white girl hot mess running mascara pass out after too little type.


----------



## bagochina

Obviously spice.


----------



## ArCi

how much marijuana did you inject lysis


----------



## ChickenScratch

I hope she's huffing mystery rags of common house hold cleaners


----------



## Lysis

I huff markers and gasoline.


----------



## shimazu

bagochina said:


> Obviously spice.



probably not, but the same ballpark if I had to guess



poopie said:


> I should cross-reference this to the "Last thing you bought" thread, but eh.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> It's hot as fuck here and lacking an ocean breeze. Luckily, I just bought this sick vintage industrial fan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> /backsweat



table is way too cluttered and small to be practical IMO

but central air more or less solves all problems, because I don't really look at back sweat as a problem


----------



## nowdubnvr6

har har


----------



## ArCi

I wonder what it's like to shit underwater


----------



## nowdubnvr6

probably pretty soothing even better than the splashdown experienced on the toilet


----------



## Erich Generic

it feels like starfox when you're hovering above the water


----------



## Erich Generic

a wall of text no one cares to read


----------



## beagleboy

Arci said:


> I wonder what it's like to shit underwater


I did.
I have pictures of my piece of shit. One solid piece. I was vacationing in the Florida Keys on a boat with Outward Bound Adventure Trips. I went into the mountains for two weeks on snowshoes with Outward Bound in  Colorado and we were practicing zero impact where you leave no trash behind. We couldn't use toilet paper, so we used handfuls of snow. I even found someone else's frozen pee when I was setting up my tent.


----------



## Erich Generic

wtf


wiping your ass with snow?

can someone confirm this


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

*I did.
 I have pictures of my piece of shit. One solid piece. I was vacationing in the Florida Keys on a boat with Outward Bound Adventure Trips. I went into the mountains for two weeks on snowshoes with Outward Bound in Colorado and we were practicing zero impact where you leave no trash behind. We couldn't use toilet paper, so we used handfuls of snow. I even found someone else's frozen pee when I was setting up my tent. *


^fucing post of the decade


----------



## Erich Generic

it'd be cool to take a shit in the ocean

and to have one of those manta rays come along and devour it up

(in slow motion)

I have a good soundtrack I could play to that


----------



## beagleboy

and uh, you know those pics in the post an older pic of yourself thread? Im like 12 or 13 on a Carnival Cruise Lines in those pics. Either I dreamed it or not, but my cabin had a long shower hose with a nozzle and I remember shoving it up my ass and turning the water on.

This other time a few years ago, there were these sorority girls from Local College and we were both in the Home Depot, they were getting funnels and hose for a beer bong and somehow I decide that I would build an enema device as they are refreshing and feel really good when you push like 2 liters of warm water into your intestines and then hold it in while on the toilet before finally giving in and shitting out water for like 30 seconds.
The sorority girls totally knew what I was doing and I think they found it humorous. They were hawt and kinda friendly

Im not looking to pretend that Im a girl or that I would like to pleasure another man. And I hope you fuckers appreciate the lolz.
because I will fuckin try to kill you or another random person if you are immature enough to call me a loser for taking care of my health through enemas.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

beagleboy said:


> and uh, you know those pics in the post an older pic of yourself thread? Im like 12 or 13 on a Carnival Cruise Lines in those pics. Either I dreamed it or not, but my cabin had a long shower hose with a nozzle and I remember shoving it up my ass and turning the water on.
> 
> This other time a few years ago, there were these sorority girls from Local College and we were both in the Home Depot, they were getting funnels and hose for a beer bong and somehow I decide that I would build an enema device as they are refreshing and feel really good when you push like 2 liters of warm water into your intestines and then hold it in while on the toilet before finally giving in and shitting out water for like 30 seconds.
> The sorority girls totally knew what I was doing and I think they found it humorous. They were hawt and kinda friendly
> 
> Im not looking to pretend that Im a girl or that I would like to pleasure another man. And I hope you fuckers appreciate the lolz.
> because I will fuckin try to kill you or another random person if you are immature enough to call me a loser for taking care of my health through enemas.



fujcking gold


----------



## Animal Mother

Hey PI,


Guess what amazing news that I have to tell you.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Animal Mother said:


> Hey PI,
> Guess what amazing news that I have to tell you.



You are coming to dinner this weekend?


----------



## Animal Mother

YES! Have trendy craft beer ready for me.





The good news is that I bought ADIDAS TRACK PANTS.


----------



## pharmakos

roundnround said:


> Do dig hair of face... wish dwe would learn to cover top lip.



thanks


----------



## bagochina

I bet if tnw just randomly had some craft beer sitting on the counter in that shot, things would be so different.


----------



## poopie

We are all ONE said:


> lol are you wearing flip flops in the house because you are in the general area of where I broke ' dat vase'?
> foot glass>doritos



You owe me $20. And leave the Doritos out of this! You know I'm sensitive about that.


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> I bet if tnw just randomly had some craft beer sitting on the counter in that shot, things would be so different.



lmao


----------



## shimazu

is it me or do I vaguely remember a picture of Pharcyde wearing the same exact shirt?


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

i was really depressed actually LOLLLL and nowdub its gone now lolol. DEAD


----------



## kaywholed

breEZygotdatfire said:


> it's a pic from a couple months ago...and i was a cheap whore. NOT KEEPING MY HONEST COMMENT TO MYSELF sry i just cant. looking back at my makeup choice soberly, i shoulda probably chose one area of concentration on the intenseness i think........merp merrrrrrrp



as someone who actively dressed like a bum for years maybe you shouldn't take fashion advice from me...

but less is more, and just use it to accentuate your features.

simple and classic is the most beautiful thing.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

im gonna find one of my FACE and not a puddle of MAC


----------



## laugh

did you tattoo your face? props!! straight up og.


----------



## bagochina

Requesting some big rig pics.  10-4 cowboy.


----------



## lonewolf13

thenightwatch said:


> you look much better with all that makeup on your face a page or two back



lolz


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

lolol lone, ty night!


----------



## We are all ONE

Breezysmokeddatcrack...you were a cutter too? and why bicep


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

damn waao way to make me feel like shit in one post. bicep so no one could see it with short sleeves. they are years old


----------



## We are all ONE

breEZygotdatfire said:


> damn waao way to make me feel like shit in one post. bicep so no one could see it with short sleeves. they are years old



sorry hun...just had to give the welcome back in 'schtick'
Ill leave you alone now
good to see you clean


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

you did. you were the first. happy? lol fuckfaceeeee. you can not leave me alone and be nice! and thanks man, it's very hard but im back in fuckin action being my old self and not the psycho who i turned into even TELLING anyone about those kinds of stories. ugh


----------



## lonewolf13

i smell a "breezy got a tale to tell thread" coming up soon.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I fucked a retard once


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

dont you dare EVER thread me up!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! its like internet jail. i refuse!


----------



## tackyspiral

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I fucked a retard once



that's kinda awful..... unless she was a retarded model which would make sense sorta


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Retarded on my terms is different but I never screwed an Autistic


----------



## lonewolf13

i thought model was retarded.


----------



## lostNfound

I'd pick the autistic over the retard any day from a lineup.


----------



## pharmakos

lonewolf13 said:


> i thought model was retarded.



naw man, that's just the way her eyes look


----------



## lonewolf13

by eyes you mean her nipples.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think it is called a mongoloid slant


I mean eyes


----------



## pharmakos

precisely


----------



## lonewolf13

moar like Impreciselsy


----------



## Animal Mother

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I think it is called a mongoloid slant
> 
> 
> I mean eyes



and by eyes, you mean nipples


----------



## One Thousand Words

Depends how many belt sizes that erection uses up


----------



## modern buddha

L2R said:


> thank you, cornelius. :D
> 
> 
> 
> well, i don't look as fat, but i am actually a bit heavier than before. so either the myth muscle weighs more than fat is true, or the other myth is true, the one about how an erection makes you magically heavier. 0_o
> 
> 
> 
> thanks mate



Muscle is more dense than fat. It is true.


----------



## papa

those were the pain pill days. I was probably on about 200mg of oxy then.  if it was after supper, I was on 300.


----------



## Animal Mother

What happened to my guido pic. Was that in another thread?


----------



## Seyer

breEZygotdatfire said:


> audrey hebburn style today


At least fucking spell her name right if youre gonna rock her "style"


----------



## We are all ONE

Nobody played my 'where's d's" game


----------



## modern buddha

Seyer said:


> At least fucking spell her name right if youre gonna rock her "style"


This.


----------



## Seyer

Hebburn doesnt even *sound* like Hepburn.


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

Seyer said:


> At least fucking spell her name right if youre gonna rock her "style"


its called a typo, moron.


----------



## Bagseed

it's a typo if you just missed a key, not if you have no fucking clue how to spell something...


----------



## breEZygotdatfire

lol okay spelling gangsta, you can think you're right so i don't step on your tiny little ego (not to be confused with tiny little dick) any harder than everyone else has.


----------



## MikeOekiM

We are all ONE said:


> Nobody played my 'where's d's" game



almost started doubting he was even there.


----------



## ArCi

lol ^


----------



## beagleboy

quoted for truth


----------



## Lysis

I wanna know how long it took him to find that guy.


----------



## Animal Mother

All you have to do is get the "Where IS Waldo" App for your phone. Take a picture of the image, and type in your parameters, and it will find it for you.


----------



## MikeOekiM

took me a minute or two. At first i was like i dont really know what that is but i dont think it's him. then i looked back to the original picture and it was in fact D's.

it really stands out now that ive found it, but before it was pretty tough.


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> seriously papa you are g as fuck
> 
> i kinda want you as my avatar



I bet that'd make your dad a proud dad


----------



## D's

lol its like i'm sitting on dudes shoulder. faster,faster I said. guy in blue swimtrunks was like 'man i am going as fast as i can', and im like yo look at those bitchs take me over there.


----------



## Animal Mother

I'm ordering the fucking hat. I don't care if it's flat bill.


----------



## ArCi




----------



## pharmakos

"scoreboard don't lie"?


----------



## pharmakos

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> photos and awards come at the very end which is why I don't stick around the extra hour or more



oh yeah, they've got to start the 40+ bracket earlier, before you guys fall asleep


----------



## ArCi

honestly i just hope more girls follow in your footsteps and don't become fat


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

yeah it does take a while for that bracket to be announced
all runners have to be finished


----------



## beagleboy

Did you get a runners high at the event PI?
It looks like a fun event to be at if your not a psychotic drug addict


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

runner's high is not nearly as awesome as other highs but sometimes I get the tingles


----------



## Animal Mother

Damn you and that zumba shaking girl avatar. That thing mezmerizes me.


----------



## Animal Mother

lolhousingsituationslut


----------



## bass face

I bet some of those in the steroid section could give her a run for her money.


----------



## pharmakos

i still don't get it, CR.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm in the worst shape of my life and will be dead by the Super Bowl.


----------



## We are all ONE

At least you know you wont be missing your team


----------



## ChickenScratch

Our defense sucks dick


----------



## We are all ONE

If we repeat playoffs, I got the tix for you and i
poop can make out w someone else


----------



## ChickenScratch

We are all ONE said:


> If we repeat playoffs, I got the tix for you and i
> poop can make out w someone else



In, you can stay with me and we'll make out.  

PI, you're fat as fuck.  Binge and purge you fucking sloth.


----------



## We are all ONE

kew

motherfucker! I just shoopedy shooped PI and you can no longer link photobucket..fuck


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

erich generic said:


> good for you, pi.  good 4 u


omg i am special


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> Our defense sucks dick



Osi is gonna shock some people im telling you. I really see it being better than last year at least in Mike Nolan's second year and we only lost John Abraham and Dunta Robinson. but we replaced Abraham with Osi and then Dunta was terrible anyways but we replaced him with 1st and 2nd round CBs. And Robert Alford has looked amazing so far.

_superbowl_


----------



## Owl Eyed

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> It does look like I was running in the special olympics   Although averaging 7:25min/mile is not for most of our loungers unless they are being chased. I am better shape now than in my 20's.  Haters gonna hate.



i ran a 7m12s mile before i started smoking.
i was like 15 or something and out of shape.

_the potential._


----------



## shimazu

I would acfually thoroughly enjoy watching either Joe Bithead or Easy Evan try to do anything remotely physically threatening to me, or even funnier, my brother. But that would mean either one  of you would have to do something funny, and youll probably get your asic before that ever happens


----------



## ChickenScratch

Shim, when do you think you'll move out of your parents house?


----------



## shimazu

out of all the people who live with their parents on this website you'd swear I was the only one

and to answer your question, it depends on if I commute to school or just rent a shitty apartment in Philly

but probably the second one so anywhere from 1.5-2 years


----------



## We are all ONE

So 4


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

9..


----------



## lonewolf13

he's gonna die in his parent's basement. like David Carradine


----------



## Animal Mother

LW, you're alive!


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Noodle473




----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

shimazu said:


> anorexia is a legit reason tk get MMJ iirc
> 
> unfortunately, my family eats so damn good even if I was actually Captain Heroin status id probably be more well fed than your diet of Ramen Noodles and dick cheese



What's wrong with dick cheese?


----------



## lonewolf13

it smells of ammonia


----------



## shimazu

cr you should really stop acting like you grew up in a wildly different culture than the one we have now

its just comical dude


----------



## China Rider

how many people grew up in a sub-section of a city with less than 4k people, graduated with less than 150 people and closest 'big' city only has population of 50k, most people who live in my county never leave the county, there are no major cities within 150 miles

we're not Alabama or Mississippi, but we definitely had our quirks 

i never realized how weird we were in high school until i went to college

why are you the only person to call me out on shit i say?
i'm shooting my self in the foot, just let me be


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

I grew up around 30 miles from you, and philly was only 100 miles away from me.
You can't judge by mileage, but by hours it takes to get there....
So you have philly in 2 hours, NYC, in around the same time along with Patterson.
Albany and Baltimore 3 hours, Binghamton, in an hour and a half.
There are plenty of major cities ALL around you in every direction.

You are acting like you are in Bend, Oregon or some shit.


----------



## shimazu

I was talking more time-wise

"this was before _x_"

"well we didn't have _y_"

only two things made a difference in cultures in the past 20 years, the internet and cell phones

if you had both of those things, it might have been a different name or website but you fucking had everything we have today

you just sound like a senior citizen

and im not going off because of that one post, you've said it numerous times


----------



## China Rider

^ i am like an old man, i wish i could be a kid again, but years ago my unhealthy bullshit set me up for this kind of thinking/personality 

@KNIFE
 i only travelled to them for concerts, which practically united me with people you meet at random flea markets

and i really don't think i'm much different than most people, i just may have a peculiar way of expressing myself in this kind of environment 

everyone that comes out of my ex high school that goes away to college comes home completely different, the culture shock requires some self-change

who seriously gives a shit, i don't talk shit on anyone, i'm not implying that i'm better than anyone, and I've been trying to be more supportive towards my peers, what exactly is the problem?


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

China Rider said:


> everyone that comes out of my ex high school that goes away to college comes home completely different, the culture shock requires some self-change



That's 90% of kids when they move away from home for the first time.


----------



## shimazu

you don't talk shit on anyone in particular just an unknown group of people and expect everyone to just assume they aren't in that group you are bitching about, even if the person knows for a fact that they are


----------



## We are all ONE

sometimes china says it's lame talk about dicks
and I feel really bad


----------



## shimazu

how long are you going to hold out for waao?

thinking I give a fuck that is

mine was the original


----------



## China Rider

i complain for the sake of complaining, blurting out unfiltered observations of mildly frustrating phenomenons, it's just fun for me and keeps my mind on edge

if i really wanted to change or punish anyone i would have started my own church by now


----------



## Erich Generic

you wouldn't punish your followers I take it? Just the non followers strictly as it were, indeed.


----------



## China Rider

i fucking hate when people like me and they start mimicking my behavior

is rather flattering, but scare me the fuck away

i'm interested in meeting eccentrics and people who have strong personalities who openly and with out bias share their original thoughts and ideas that can make me laugh, cry and piss my pants at the same time


----------



## shimazu

ok

youre a fucking walking contradiction

now go grab some butt wipes


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

but would you go past 150 miles to meet them?





ok ok i'll stop now.


----------



## shimazu

150 miles on Jersey roads /= 150 civilized and planned out roads

fyi


----------



## China Rider

shimazu said:


> ok
> 
> youre a fucking walking contradiction
> 
> now go grab some butt wipes


why even say that?

if you gave a shit, you'd PM and attempt to help

but no, you're a miserable, self hating, emotionally insecure loser and have a false sense of connection
all you do is talk shit about other people cause you're a scared little boy, that's a coward

just stop responding to my posts, you look like an idiot trying to explain how you know me better than i know my self

i'm just going to stop, insulting isn't my style, i'm just done directly talking to you on the forums
you made yourself look bad, just by trying to make me look bad, which i have no idea why you'd want to do that, does it make you feel good?
notice nobody is interested in joining your bandwagon on the rails of my ego, just notice


----------



## ArCi

lol wow


----------



## ArCi

not gonna lie i'm totally thinking of jumping on that bandwagon


----------



## China Rider

sounds like the beginning of a shitty cover gang


----------



## shimazu

butt wipes

not available in all regions apparently

but in all seriousness cr, I thought the last pm you got from me did try to help alleviate this?

and there is a glaring contradiction in your post, especially given the order both parts appear

I have no bandwagon, just a Maxima with two different colored doors and the front right window can only be put down by the driver side controls


----------



## China Rider

i don't shit

only vomit


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

^ likewise urself... computer programer (ew!)


----------



## lonewolf13

lol newfags.


----------



## Erich Generic

^what he said

tits or get the fuck out faggot


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## NerdOnDrugs

lonewolf13 said:


> lol newfags.





Erich Generic said:


> ^what he said
> 
> tits or get the fuck out faggot



jealous...


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

shimazu said:


> 150 miles on Jersey roads /= 150 civilized and planned out roads
> 
> fyi



ok, but I was talking about 150 miles of PA roads. Because that's where I'm from. Not Jersey.
But thanks for the comment.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

All things that glitter are not gold.


----------



## MikeOekiM

smash mouth says otherwise


----------



## bagochina

Damn knife you set his ass straight, he's lucky you didn't just slice that ass.


----------



## pharmakos

damn that shimazu vs. china rider fight was actually pretty interesting


----------



## Wyld 4 X

shimazu said:


> the front right window can only be put down by the driver side controls



Helpful during a date rape scenario.

Well played.


----------



## pharmakos

i would rather not have a car than have shimazu's car


----------



## ArCi

China can I get a link to your okcupid profile?


----------



## China Rider

Arci said:


> China can I get a link to your okcupid profile?



okcupid sucks, I deleted my account about a year ago, every girl I met on there was either a bad fuck, a prude, or low self esteem

i'll send you my link for my plenty of fish account if you really want, just PM me, before I delete that one as well

i should just go to chirstian mingle and find a girl who's not a dead souled alcoholic and is at least an 8/10 and is into jesus, but still likes to fuck and is tolerant to profanity and politically incorrect thinking

i wonder if it's cool that i'm not a jesus freak nor willing to convert, unless it's some awesome religion that i don't even understand, but just asks that i be supportive of her beliefs and attend church with her once in awhile


----------



## Wyld 4 X

China Rider said:


> i should just go to chirstian mingle and find a girl who's not a dead souled alcoholic and is at least an 8/10 and is into jesus, but still likes to fuck and is tolerant to profanity and politically incorrect thinking
> 
> i wonder if it's cool that i'm not a jesus freak nor willing to convert, unless it's some awesome religion that i don't even understand, but just asks that i be supportive of her beliefs and attend church with her once in awhile



That has the potential for some awesome Lounge stories.


----------



## China Rider

Wyld 4 X said:


> That has the potential for some awesome Lounge stories.



if you want me to, i could write a pretty polished and hilarious fictional short story

or you just looking new ways to exploit my confessions for your own satisfaction?nsfw


*NSFW*: 



i'm sorry for even suggesting you would do that to me, i know you're better than that


----------



## beagleboy

^I think your computers microphone is posting everything you say as you...........
_are you masterbating..........._


----------



## pharmakos

shoulda popped the collar


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

poopie;11779329. said:
			
		

> Buuuut, the issue is that li'l bulging disc.


is that the cause of your migraines?


----------



## lostNfound

crackpot alert


----------



## tannypack101

http://postimg.org/image/4qfpnj59z/


----------



## Mel22

lol x 3 on this page.


----------



## poopie

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> is that the cause of your migraines?



This happened at work, back in May. 

Me vs. 250lb sedated patient


----------



## Inflorescence

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> is that the cause of your migraines?



Sorry to just butt in. I was literally just looking up new treatments for migraine and this popped I suspect you may not be in UK  but they ares rolling out  treatment many countries, Sorry to intrude and leap into a convo,, but pain of migraine is hell 
http://http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2171140/Botox-Now-NHS-stop-migraines.html


----------



## pharmakos

EbowTheLetter said:


> You have never looked more like your own penis.



i take that as a compliment, thank you ebowski


----------



## alasdairm

EbowTheLetter said:


> You have never looked more like your own penis.


funniest thing on bl in days.



alasdair


----------



## Animal Mother

Is shimazu 5'6"?


----------



## Bill

Is tnw 5'6''?


----------



## Animal Mother

Yes.


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

Animal Mother said:


> Is shimazu 5'6"?





Bill said:


> Is tnw 5'6''?





Animal Mother said:


> Yes.



They got stuff goin for em. The funny thing is, is that shamu and thenightwolf (if he added some protein) could probably take me in a fight and I'm almost 6'3"... u little bastards alwys go for the bulldog move first then it's a ground fight...8)


----------



## China Rider

if I ever get challenged to a duel

i'm going to go at them with a running start, flying knee to the face and hope for the best

cause i'm also 6'3 and kind of a physical pussy


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

don't do the runnin start.. that's how i get taken out at the knees. just wanna stay low and wait for them to mess up and land one lucky scrawny sucker punch to the nose...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Bob Loblaw said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's all mine.



having a hard time finding a vien?


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

thenightwatch said:


> so i'm on mxe and i realize i own a polo.  so what, you wanna fight about it?
> 
> *definitly a member of the Tribe*



..so im jus waitin for CHilD to edit this one too.


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

D's said:


> i make that face after i cum in your vagina. lolol



t fuk? and u think copying Seyer's avi is gonna make u any more classy?


----------



## NerdOnDrugs

DrinksWithEvil said:


> having a hard time finding a vien?



..during a meth fire yea...

ouch, sorry brothr


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

poopie said:


> This happened at work, back in May.
> 
> Me vs. 250lb sedated patient



Fuck that shit, you poor love  Nurses do the most _physical labour_ medicine, IMO.


----------



## lonewolf13

oh damn, i thought Poopie was a "masseuse"


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thenightwatch said:


> so i'm on mxe and i realize i own a polo.  so what, you wanna fight about it?


no I want to help you
 buy you new clothes and proper posture


----------



## lonewolf13

geo knows a guy w/ a backbrace.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Arci said:


> that's right billy i'm back and i want you



yo fuck you i got drunker than i wanted to last night.


----------



## GenericMind

The sexiest geisha I've ever met returns!


----------



## lonewolf13

GenericMind said:


> You've accurately described my entire adult life thus far. We rock that shit like a boss though. Don't sweat it.



how's the club?


----------



## Owl Eyed

GenericMind said:


> The sexiest geisha I've ever met returns!


----------



## lonewolf13

GM is full of Canadian Lies. He will charge you the fulll Price to get in. then give you 20 beer credits and say its EVEN. for dollars. American.


----------



## Seyer

NerdOnDrugs said:


> t fuk? and u think copying Seyer's avi is gonna make u any more classy?


He didnt copy me, I didnt copy him. You dont even know the meaning behind our avatars. Gtfo.


----------



## lonewolf13

nod is moar like NOID tbph


----------



## pharmakos

Bill said:


> Is tnw 5'6''?



i'm 6'0"


----------



## pharmakos

i did once write a fan letter to eminem.  while high as balls on too see eye.  i had "the way i am" stuck in my head, and i was like "wtf i don't even like eminem that much, but here i am 10 years later and this fucking song is still stuck in my head... that's impressive."


----------



## pharmakos

arci you should post some pictures of yourself once in awhile, instead of being a pussy and hiding your face while making memes out of all my pics.


----------



## pharmakos

arci you should make one with lyrics from "rearranged" by limp bizkit


----------



## China Rider

thenightwatch said:


> arci you should make one with lyrics from "rearranged" by limp bizkit


easily their only somewhat cool song

_heavy is a head that wears the crown
 love to be the one who disappoints you when I don't fall down_

yep, i'm going to listen to it


----------



## Bodda

Poor comeback OTW, I hoped for better, BHM had talked your skills up to some Yoda type level.  I am disappointed in your post.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Post your peasant cock or on your way farmarz.


----------



## Bodda

I give up on you, I tried my best to see the what your made of & I'm disappointed.  My friend will be punished in due course for talking your skills up.  I dread to think what SHM could do with you 

Farmaz?.....Only see Bodda here my friend

I'll be glad to be on my way back to my BL home if that's the best you can do.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Bob Loblaw said:


> I only had a dime.
> 
> 
> You get what you pay for, eh?



Shit, man, I'll give you my pocket change next time.


----------



## pharmakos

China Rider said:


> easily their only somewhat cool song
> 
> _heavy is a head that wears the crown
> love to be the one who disappoints you when I don't fall down_
> 
> yep, i'm going to listen to it



_and you don't understand when i'm attempting to explain
because you know it all and i guess things will never change_


----------



## User Name Here

China Rider said:


> easily their only somewhat cool song
> 
> _heavy is a head that wears the crown
> love to be the one who disappoints you when I don't fall down_
> 
> yep, i'm going to listen to it



Agreed. I don't like to admit it but I like this one, heh.


----------



## Erich Generic

slushy hurt my feelings once... never again


----------



## slushy muddy water

oh peaches
youre a real boy



ChickenScratch said:


> I love you



olivejuiceutoo


----------



## Erich Generic

I'm going to stick fig branches out and purposely trip Pi during her next marathon


spokes in the wheel


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahahhaaa 
I have no problem falling on my own


----------



## Erich Generic

front handstand cartwheel transition.gif


----------



## Lysis

PI, I will wear a ninja costume and trip people on the trail for you to help you win. No one will know it's for you.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

hahhahaha camo body paint, for sure


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> I ate pulled pork in bed and didn't wash my face last night.  That is pure sex aftermath right there.



That explains it.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

it has a certain skanky glow to it

I had a DEA federal agent at my houseparty last night and in order to avoid seeing her in the kitchen after I vaped in the basement I walked over to my neighbour's house in hopes to do shots as he was having people over and met the ground where the driveway turned into gravel on the way back.  I fell forward like a rolled up carpet.  SMACK!  No glass or pedicure was shattered but I ruined a good pair of platform wedges.  I came back inside bloody and shit and she took charge of the situation.  I was okay but then realized how much flesh was gone and hopped into action.  It did not hurt when I washed the wound with antibacterial soap.  I credit the tequila shot for that


----------



## shimazu

what a party pooper


----------



## pharmakos

His Name Is Frank said:


> To everyone above me and everyone below:



that's a good visual representation of how a candy flip feels


----------



## EbowTheLetter

that's a good visual representation of how your mom feels

/lonewolf13


----------



## pharmakos

no u


----------



## EbowTheLetter

lonewolf13 said:


> I stihl wanna fuck ur ass



---


----------



## Animal Mother

Will stalk harder


----------



## bagochina

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> (n)edgy(n+2)me


----------



## shimazu

people from cali dont appreciate hooded sweatshirts for their full value

fucking hipsters or something


----------



## shimazu

which Cam Jansen book are you on this month amanda?


----------



## amanda_eats_pandas

Cam Jansen? That's some pleb shit, I'm all about that Lemony Snicket lyfe.


----------



## shimazu

im taking a picture of that comment with my mind and in like 75 pages or so you are gonna be so fucked


----------



## Animal Mother

I put up a cl ad last night and went to sleep. A trap sent me pics to see if I was down. I fapped and deleted everything


----------



## China Rider

my guess for amanda is UC-davis

no need to look it up, I know my UC schools: LA, berkely, irvine Northridge, santa cruz, santa barbera,santa cruz, riverside, and san Diego  


maybe more


----------



## Seyer

China Rider said:


> my guess for amanda is UC-davis
> 
> no need to look it up, I know my UC schools: LA, berkely, irvine Northridge, santa cruz, santa barbera,santa cruz, riverside, and san Diego
> 
> 
> maybe more



Merced, which is basically Fresno, so no one really cares about UCM.


----------



## D's

Animal Mother said:


> You look like the pool guy. Or maybe the occasional white lawn care worker. Or maybe somebody that I'd rent a dune buggy from.
> 
> Either way, lookin' good bro.



lol, I AM the pool guy, where u been at ALL summer long? gimmie sumthn to bushwhack. see those maps behind me? Kansas city baby!


----------



## Animal Mother

Fucking A.  I'm awesome.

high five!


----------



## bagochina

poopie said:


> You know this. I'm drunk!



Well Suprise Suprise poopie is drunk.


----------



## Animal Mother

I likes short hair.


----------



## One Thousand Words

d's said:


> lookin good!!
> 
> My 'hello ladies' look,stance,chair



l...i...v...i....n'


----------



## Animal Mother

Somebody talk me into posting a pic. Right now.


----------



## D's

Animal Mother said:


> Somebody talk me into posting a pic. Right now.



il show u mine, if u show me urs?


----------



## User Name Here

Post it!

(I'm persuasive, I know.)


----------



## Animal Mother

Fine fine.

Let me do some photouploadin'


----------



## Sprout

You guys make me wish I'd took some injury pics!
I once melted my arm and hip together with molten metal...


----------



## Thanatos

D's said:


> lol, I AM the pool guy, where u been at ALL summer long? gimmie sumthn to bushwhack. see those maps behind me? Kansas city baby!



Maps of the fiber lines? Repping KC 24/7 for life!


----------



## Owl Eyed

lol.


----------



## L2R

Dt
Fmd


----------



## Thanatos

Lol @ the quick mod work.


----------



## skittlesxo

entheo said:


> Lol @ the quick mod work.



at least they are doing their jobs, what do you expect ?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Facials only


----------



## aesoprock

Come on. Google reverse image search can hardly pass for stalking.


----------



## skittlesxo

aesoprock said:


> Come on. Google reverse image search can hardly pass for stalking.



but why would you even do that? wtf. and then post more here with my informations, it was un called for.


----------



## aesoprock

Never mind


----------



## skittlesxo

aesoprock said:


> Never mind



what if i posted where you live and phone number? i dont think you would like that.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Don't mind entheo, he is harmless. He gets upset when he sees something attractive for some reason.


----------



## shimazu

skittles is just the newest fake chick alt

move along bros, nothing to see here


----------



## aesoprock

skittlesxo said:


> what if i posted where you live and phone number? i dont think you would like that.


Go ahead and give it a shot. 
Or post more pictures instead. %)


----------



## skittlesxo

seriously im done with this website, i wont be posting anymore, never knew on a board like this people for no reason could act so immature and cruel.


----------



## shimazu

we already saw your tits so im not sure what leverage youre trying to hold here


----------



## ChickenScratch

skittlesxo said:


> what if i posted where you live and phone number? i dont think you would like that.



Technically, you posted it.


----------



## skittlesxo

shimazu said:


> we already saw your tits so im not sure what leverage youre trying to hold here



actually you saw a bra. you must need an eye doctor.


----------



## skittlesxo

ChickenScratch said:


> Technically, you posted it.


um , no.. i did not. i posted one simple picture, then some idiot decides it would be cool to post where i am living and my personal phone number..what a great guy.


----------



## shimazu

all I see is an alt with a shitty username


----------



## skittlesxo

shimazu said:


> all I see is an alt with a shitty username



why are you being so hateful?


----------



## aesoprock

Why do you post your location and phone number together with semi-nudes on the internet?


----------



## skittlesxo

aesoprock said:


> Why do you post your location and phone number together with semi-nudes on the internet?



cyber bullying at its finest, thats ok. i wasnt feeling the best today, and i let you all get to me. i hope i kill myself within the next 2 weeks. maybe you will all be happy then. hopefully ill od or something.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Good grief.


----------



## pharmakos

just shut down The Lounge already


----------



## aesoprock

This is actually starting to get funny. Go on %)


----------



## ChickenScratch

Somebody send kayholed this whores digits.


----------



## Nine North

lol, BL has really picked up the last few days, first some real life grime gets outed in EADD and now someone partially doxed in the nudie thread

BL > Encyclopedia Dramatica


----------



## pharmakos

this is why we can't have nice things


----------



## tackyspiral

i dont know where the photo thing is on this computer... its an apple


----------



## lonewolf13

just post a nipple shot. no face even. it will get you farther in the Lounge. ask Aep, Slushy, Lysis, Poopie, PI, etc.... a woman's bazoongas are a thing to be worshipped. tbph %)


----------



## Animal Mother

I put pictures up, but nobody even noticed for 20 minutes, so I took them down.


----------



## lonewolf13

put 1 up. i'll notice. srsly


----------



## Animal Mother

Or.

We could talk about how hot half of the bitches on poolight are. I want to do naughty things to AEP and Poopie at the same time. Srsly.I'm thinking about going into vivid detail about this.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm pretty hottt too tbph


----------



## Animal Mother

You're an indian from Farmington New Mexico. So that's obviously a lie ( Oh boy, here comes the racism infraction )

You're cool with me though.


----------



## lonewolf13

nah, no one will infract you, but i look pretty damn hott for 58 years old.


----------



## Animal Mother

You're the coolest redskin that I know, Lonewolf.

Especially for 58.


----------



## lonewolf13

i'm actually 68, i tell bitches i'm 58, they tell me i look 48, then i fuck them and their daughters. 


profit.


----------



## Animal Mother

How did you feel about Vietnam?

I mean, because, you must have been there.


----------



## lonewolf13

injuns have no place in teh white man's war.... unless its keeping their women company. :D


----------



## xstayfadedx

lonewolf13 said:


> injuns have no place in teh white man's war.... unless its keeping their women company. :D


Cool story, bro.


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## lonewolf13

w/ light mayo plz. kinda like you.


----------



## xstayfadedx

lonewolf13 said:


>


Really the same pic for the 50th time.
Smh... you fell off even more old man


----------



## lonewolf13

moar like the 6th time tbph ....    but its still a fucking coool lolzworthy pic.


----------



## lonewolf13

bbygurl. let go of the crack pipe, i know longer know what you say these days.


----------



## lonewolf13

but 100% of the Lounge prolly don't give a shit. but its cool buddy.


----------



## soundsystem00

I'll do a massive balto pic on wood via sharpies.


----------



## lonewolf13

whats medium did you use?


----------



## soundsystem00

I just find wood at lowe's and tag it up. I'll get a two by four and ask them to cut it in half. I recently found a wood that has a white finish on it. it catches the sharpies really well, and the sharpies come out shiny on it. its perfect.


----------



## xstayfadedx

lonewolf13 said:


> bbygurl. let go of the crack pipe, i know longer know what you say these days.



No rock


----------



## bagochina

Can't you just gesso plain wood?


----------



## soundsystem00

yeah ive used plenty of different kinds but so far this kind with the white painted finish is the best.


----------



## User Name Here

Thanks. I wasn't aware. I tried using those bandaid-type things that help with scars but they're so awkward and don't stick well to the chest area. My boobs sort of get in the way + it looks odd and brings even more attention to that area. 

I used to get so many questions about that piercing. People were awe-struck by it which I found odd. It's not like dermal piercings are uncommon these days. I kind of miss it but at the same time I've grown out of it. I'm not the same person who got the piercing to begin with.


----------



## lonewolf13

i wanna lick that wound clean.


----------



## soundsystem00

That's kinda gross. What if thars puss? And I don't mean the bagina.


----------



## beagleboy

> What if thars puss



are injuns immune to the new male hpv vaccine. 
don't get one dood


----------



## lonewolf13

it could be she's pregnant by her son too. yay texas.


----------



## papa

they sure look a lot alike.


----------



## lonewolf13

the family tree does NOT fork


----------



## beagleboy

8/10 would bang and/or depending on my level of intoxication hit up that cult/check pulses and offer a quick-n-dirty rundown on where the social services in my City are. I'm a free spirit/gentleman
tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp tramp is4zombies that aren't gonna quit.


----------



## soundsystem00

papasomni said:


> when I first saw this pic, I thought it was SS and his mom.



I would hate on that picture if I was old and washed up [ even from bl ] too. 



Seyer said:


> Same person imo.



I would hate if I was a wanna-be American living in Finland too. 

That is all.


----------



## Seyer

soundsystem00 said:


> wanna-be American


Its terms like these that pretty much prove common sense no longer exists.


----------



## SirTophamHat

hey Seyer dont go all anti murica on us now

plenty of foreigners choose to live here


----------



## Seyer

The US has good and cheap drugs. Thats about all it has going for it.


----------



## lonewolf13

if you really don't like it and the people. don't bother coming back.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

He loves america. Foriegners dont usually admit that they love the country that they are supposed to hate.


----------



## His Name Is Frank

lonewolf13 said:


> if you really don't like it and the people. don't bother coming back.




You tell that motherfucker, wolfy! How dare he disrespect a country that raped and killed 98% of your ancestors! I am seething at the moment. SEETHING! You get the hell out of here and think about what you did, Seyer. Merica!


----------



## His Name Is Frank

Soundsystem could post a pic of himself balls deep in Mila Kunis while Jennifer Lawrence was licking his asshole on top of a 10 foot tall pile of $100.00 bills and you fools would still give him shit. The scent of bitterness and masturbatory ass sweat is overwhelming in here.

You've done great, soundsystem! Don't ever fuck up and introduce her to bluelight.


----------



## laugh

lay off the bees


----------



## gloeek

hahah I'm just really stoned and I went a little overboard with the photo effects.

 u


----------



## papa

soundsystem00 said:


> I would hate on that picture if I was old and washed up [ even from bl ] too.



Hey, I wasn't hating on it. I was just making the comment that you two really favor each other and almost look related. By the way,... when are you going to take that thing out of your lip?


----------



## Pharcyde

He is so uses to getting teased he dont know what a compliment looks like


----------



## lonewolf13

google is a rabbit?


----------



## beagleboy

^@ D's
Are peeps calling you "sir" instead of scumbag now? If they aren't let them know


----------



## pharmakos

inb4 lysis dumps waao for d's


----------



## lonewolf13

actually me and Lysis are dating.


----------



## D's

lonewolf13 said:


> google is a rabbit?


google fiber is 


beagleboy said:


> ^@ D's
> Are peeps calling you "sir" instead of scumbag now? If they aren't let them know


yep, they call me sir. or excuse me


thenightwatch said:


> inb4 lysis dumps waao for d's


lol


----------



## beagleboy

u are welcome to sleep one off @ my crib if her drinking gets to be too much


----------



## D's

beagleboy said:


> u are welcome to sleep one off @ my crib if her drinking gets to be too much



cool, thanks beagle. what if it is my drinking in that got out of hand. could she crash at your crib?


----------



## lonewolf13

my arms are always open.


----------



## D's

lonewolf13 said:


> my arms are always open.



.


papasomni said:


> only in america can you earn such notoriety for digging a hole and dragging a cable through it.



lol papa, more to it then just digging holes.


----------



## papa

indeed..


----------



## One Thousand Words

You gotta fill em in too


----------



## hustlababy09

SirTophamHat said:


> hustlababy9 u ever eat at howell's and hood?  my sis works there
> 
> btw u hot bb


Nope. Is it in Chicago?


----------



## SirTophamHat

yeah, it is.  supposed to be "good" or something...

... bago u ever eat at howell's & hood?


----------



## beagleboy

make it rain.
plur


----------



## lonewolf13

mmeeEEEOOOOwwwwwww
 hiss hiss, scratch swipe.


----------



## One Thousand Words

That's funny because I always imagine lone wolf in a howling wolf t shirt or a cut off denim vest


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol!


----------



## DexterMeth

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Nobody puts baby in a corner.
> 
> what exactly is it that you hustle? your poonoonie?



I knew it was obvious on the hus.  You gotta get in peeps minds you fucking noob gtfo... Or let's sex


----------



## Animal Mother

sexplease


----------



## beagleboy

you two are both on SSI in the U.S.A, not paying taxes
sux my diiiick faggot


----------



## Animal Mother

Iz dis whur I put picturz?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Plz stop, I don't think your g f would appreciate you posting pics of just her on the bl


----------



## soundsystem00

Flat out?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dexter is in love with model


----------



## Animal Mother

SS, you know those drunk/high stupid people that you hate?



Heisone.

You're cool with me bro. The pics with the girl downtown look nice on fb!


----------



## Animal Mother

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Dexter is in love with model


Tell me about this.


----------



## DexterMeth

Hardly. I'd fuck her probably. The PERSON/HUMAN  i truly love, well fuck it then, right?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Animal Mother said:


> Tell me about this.


And so do you


----------



## laugh

same


----------



## modelskinny

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Dexter is in love with model



haha i doubt this.


----------



## DexterMeth

What are you saying?   I've been playing it safe... As if I were in your league on mind and neart


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

modelskinny said:


> haha i doubt this.


 well he is eager


----------



## One Thousand Words

Mike you are going to die a virgin and your casket will be carried by the dudes in your bowling team.


----------



## DexterMeth

Exactly.  I change looks and ages as quick as a flip on L.ucy fucking roll & die....t


----------



## DexterMeth

DrinksWithEvil said:


> well he is eager



That's because I can be inquisitive, and go for pussy and hearts because I actually live for it.  I don't roll around shirtless yelling "yo I got white widow! Omg I slay mad punanni.   Fuck true love."

-u r a poser faggot. Once again get off my dick or call yourself homo.

Lol. Lol lol

Type something you fucking Azrec


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your high dext go to bed.


----------



## DexterMeth

I'm older and wiser than you.  Bend the fuck over.  &#55357;&#56619;


----------



## MikeOekiM

One Thousand Words said:


> Mike you are going to die a virgin and your casket will be carried by the dudes in your bowling team.



and people wonder why i fucking light shit on fire


----------



## DexterMeth

Fucking word to your mother.


But you're here.  Let us teach/help you the wats.  You ain't no may whole. Def not.we chatted on cam. You got it.  Grow some fuckn nigs pickings dem mellnz


----------



## DexterMeth

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Nobody puts baby in a corner.
> 
> what exactly is it that you hustle? your poonoonie?



Far more than that.  You just want a slice,   :D


----------



## mrcientist

thenightwatch said:


> bad idea
> 
> turn back now
> 
> get out while you can



I've heard the rumours. Cannae hurt to say hello


----------



## One Thousand Words

We don't take kindly to people dying around here so check yourself before you wreck yourself.


----------



## mrcientist

Who said anything about death?


----------



## pharmakos

it was a threat, i think


----------



## mrcientist

Ah I see, was it OTW? That's not very nice, we were having a nice chat not so long ago. What are you like eh? Scallywag


----------



## kytnism

im officially ashamed to be associated with the monarchy and commonwealth.

...kytnism...


----------



## mrcientist

I hope that's not because of me kyntism


----------



## pharmakos

kytnism said:


> im officially ashamed to be associated with the monarchy and commonwealth.
> 
> ...kytnism...



what did you expect from a country that has a hundred deaths per football game?


----------



## kytnism

oh god no. my family (on my mothers side) is of british heritage. they traumatized me long before you stepped foot in the lounge. :D

...kytnism...


----------



## mrcientist

Hey, I don't like the Monarchy either. It's not their fault a proportion of the population has started using insults as terms of endearment 

thenightwatch, I know, every game is a fucking blood bath, kiddies screaming, trampled, terrible stuff... get tae fuck!


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

DexterMeth said:


> Tab always has me into these 30 day challenges.  This times it's abs.  Time to actually do it... drunk, high, fried, fucked, krunked, smacked, zannied, what the fuck ever.


hahahaa halfway the exercise group thru I am usually NDTITL or tipsy but it gets done
I fell in my neighbour's driveway not on the trails…this time


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

kytnism said:


> protip: when addressing a new crowd in attempt of socializing, try not referring to them as "fuckers"


I beg to differ.  I like fuckers as well as cunts.


----------



## kytnism

yes, but youre canadian. 

not half as vile as our british counterparts.

...kytnism...


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

thank you, dear


----------



## mrcientist

We're certainly vulgar and crass, I'll give you that. You know what, I'll retract the "fuckers", my attempt at making a good impression seemed to fail...


----------



## One Thousand Words

You are doing fine you self loathing cunt


----------



## mrcientist

That's the spirit OTW, channel your inner Brit


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I think so too.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Eye yup me duck


----------



## mrcientist

Blimey, cracking out the East Midlands dialect, from your time here?  Alright me owwd!


----------



## pharmakos

he's making a better first impression than i did


----------



## axl blaze

sup BLers?? it's been awhile, but I just got a new laptop along with a much needed lil break in my schedule of rocking faces and rolling all night! here is pictorial proof for the above:






anyways - what I'm trying to get at is that you all will be seein' a lot more Axl than usual!!


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

too bad they don't feel the same way about you.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## DexterMeth

"full resolution"  lolllllllllllll


----------



## beagleboy

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> too bad they don't feel the same way about you.


loving you would be like tossing a hotdog down a hallway. 
This I know. Was scrawled on a restop wall


----------



## lostNfound

She sounds loose.


----------



## beagleboy

^ that means you are an ashhole/jerk right?
And yo Dex, your doc is stims right? Because you look like you lost weight in that pic


----------



## DexterMeth

beagleboy said:


> ^ that means you are an ashhole/jerk right?
> And yo Dex, your doc is stims right? Because you look like you lost weight in that pic



I am what "addict specialists" deem a full fledge garbage head.  Got any Tylenol bro.
You are partially correct though.  Fuck brown & black culture.  It's sall bout that African dude and that Crystal girl.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

The only thing better than Jason is future Jason.


----------



## Erich Generic

in my honest opinion varies


----------



## Bill

ChickenScratch said:


> This dude looks 100% awesome



I knew this post would happen
Chicken would get sloshy drunk with no shirt on at a Def Leppard show with future Jason


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Imagine the female attention you would get from having a owl


----------



## DexterMeth

Why would you get only female attention?  Try to prove something brah.  You lift mang?  Anyone holding an owl on the street would turn heads fuck nut


----------



## GodandLove

*Lost my Ladyboy virginity *

Wow I feel so invigorated.  Just got back from Thailand! :D It was AMAZING! I really really needed that vacation. I spent 9 days in Pattaya.  It was just me and my best friend that I've known since elementary school, about 15 years. Round trip was about 5 grand.... But we were very generous on tips and we partied quite a bit.  

Okay on to the GOODIES.... So we were at this bar... and this smoking hot girl just comes up to me and starts grinding on me.... I'm like okay cool... I knew I was in ladyboy territory but I honestly did not think this chick was a ladyboy at first.... She was way to sexy and girly...she had small hands and feet... usually you can tell by the feet and hands... She spoke pretty good English...I placed my hands on her hips... and then out of no where she told me she was a ladyboy... At first I was kind of shocked... Like no way prove it... she showed me her thing... I was like WOW

I thought to my self... Oh well you only live once.... So I grabbed her and kissed her.


Long story short I ended up taking her back to my hotel room.... and let me tell you... it was the best I ever had... NO LIE! She was so SEXY AND PETETIE... HOT HOT HOT... Hotter then my ex... hotter then YOUR ex.. hell, even hotter then your current gf.... She was mmmmm phenomenal. She was very clean as well... I even went bare pickle! but I aint got no worries.

She ended up staying with me for the rest of my trip about 6 days... the funny thing is my friend didn't even know she was a ladyboy... I still haven't told him.. LOL 

But yes fellas it's okay to be attracted to ladyboys...it's completely natural... and no it doesn't make you 'gay'. Unless of course you suck them off or let them top you. LOL But joking aside... I am in LOVE with her.  I'm even planning another trip for November... I cant WAIT!


----------



## MemphisX3

why on earth would you post this in NASASDSADSADADADAD?


----------



## Seyer

GodandLove said:


> She was very clean as well... I even went bare pickle! but I aint got no worries.


Because all STDs/STIs are visible to the naked eye 8)


----------



## maxalfie

GodandLove said:
			
		

> and no
> it doesn't make you 'gay'.


Each to their own but if you are a man and you are having sex with a man then isn't that what gay men do?


----------



## JunkieDays

maxalfie said:


> Each to their own but if you are a man and you are having sex with a man then isn't that what gay men do?



Yup. He's gay. 

This guy assumes too much. 
1. That 'lady boy' thing, is not hotter than my ex. Motherfucker, my ex was on FIRE. 
2. You're gay.
3. "Clean" ? How do you know? You think that ladything hasn't fucked any guys/ladythings, before you? LOL.

Good troll post.


----------



## One Thousand Words

maxalfie said:


> Each to their own but if you are a man and you are having sex with a man then isn't that what gay men do?



By his reasoning fucking some bull dyke makes you gayer. 

As for this ladyboy being hotter than my gf? I doubt it very much seeing as she has a vagina and doesn't sleep with random foreign dudes for a living.


----------



## GodandLove

maxalfie said:


> Each to their own but if you are a man and you are having sex with a man then isn't that what gay men do?



No, because gay men are attracted to masculinity.  Ladyboys are females trapped in the wrong body.  You must know nothing of love.... If physical appearance is the only thing your attracted too. 

I mean yeah I liked her because she was hot.... but I also saw her for who she really was on the inside... and that was a female.





JunkieDays said:


> Yup. He's gay.
> 
> This guy assumes too much.
> 1. That 'lady boy' thing, is not hotter than my ex. Motherfucker, my ex was on FIRE.
> 2. You're gay.
> 3. "Clean" ? How do you know? You think that ladything hasn't fucked any guys/ladythings, before you? LOL.
> 
> Good troll post.



You're very rude.... If you were to say something like that to their face, you'd get your ass beat. They are humanbeings... Not things. 
And yes they are very beautiful... Guarantee you they out class your ex.


----------



## Morphling

I can't object to your behaviour as I believe people should be able to bang and love whomever you want, but having unprotected buttsex with random bar whores in thailand is not exactly the safest thing one can do.  

One can justify anything to coincide with your view of the world if you twist it around enough, but your reasoning is entirely illogical.


----------



## GodandLove

One Thousand Words said:


> By his reasoning fucking some bull dyke makes you gayer.
> 
> As for this ladyboy being hotter than my gf? I doubt it very much seeing as she has a vagina and doesn't sleep with random foreign dudes for a living.



Yes a lot hotter.....  and You're right... She probably doesn't sleep with foreigners for a living... She just sleeps with the locals. LOL


----------



## One Thousand Words

GodandLove said:


> No, because gay men are attracted to masculinity.  Ladyboys are females trapped in the wrong body.  You must know nothing of love.... If physical appearance is the only thing your attracted too.
> 
> x.



You must know nothing of basic biology. If "she" has a penis, she is a dude. I could grow my hair long and put on make up but if you are playing with my cock it makes you gay. 

Did I fail to mention my girlfriend isn't Asian?


----------



## GodandLove

Whats illogical? Me hooking up with a ladyboy? I'm not trying to justify anything... I knew the risks... I really don't care... We all die... Not avoidable. 

Having unprotected sex with any girl...Whore or not.. these days is not exactly the safest thing one can do.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Yet you wrote, and ill quote....





> .. I even went bare pickle! but I aint got no worries



Enjoy your aids


----------



## GodandLove

One Thousand Words said:


> You must know nothing of basic biology. If "she" has a penis, she is a dude. I could grow my hair long and put on make up but if you are playing with my cock it makes you gay.
> 
> Did I fail to mention my girlfriend isn't Asian?


So if she happened to be a hermaphrodite... You know born with both male and female sexual organs... Does that make me hermaphrosexual? 

What does your girlfriend being Asian have to do with anything?


----------



## GodandLove

Rude


----------



## One Thousand Words

Was she a hermaphrodite? No, so stop trying to make it something it's not. I'm not trying to take away what is obviously the greatest sexual experience of your life, I'm just pointing out that its gay to enjoy sleeping with a dude, no matter how pretty he is. Ignoring this fact just reeks of homophobia. 


Cute Australian girls are far hotter than Asian ladyboys. I don't make this shit up, it's science.


----------



## Seyer




----------



## GodandLove

One Thousand Words said:


> Was she a hermaphrodite? No, so stop trying to make it something it's not. I'm not trying to take away what is obviously the greatest sexual experience of your life, I'm just pointing out that its gay to enjoy sleeping with a dude, no matter how pretty he is. Ignoring this fact just reeks of homophobia.
> 
> 
> Cute Australian girls are far hotter than Asian ladyboys. I don't make this shit up, it's science.



Australian girls? In the outback? Good one.

Actually homophobia coincides with the opposite of what you just said... Ladyboys are females.


----------



## GodandLove

A dingo ate my BABY


----------



## One Thousand Words

Actually if he had a Y chromosome he is a dude. Double dude if he had a cock and balls. 

Even with a moustache Australian girls are hotter and less gay than an Asian ladyboy. Unless you are a also a girl, in which case that's pretty hot and can I sit in the corner and watch?


----------



## Tommyboy

GodandLove said:


> No, because gay men are attracted to masculinity.  Ladyboys are females trapped in the wrong body.  You must know nothing of love.... If physical appearance is the only thing your attracted too.



There are a lot of homosexuals that are not attracted to masculinity.  That's where there are some very feminine, flamboyant gays.  That's also why there is usually a male and 'female' in every gay relationship.   

You should get tested for STD's asap, and then AIDS in a few months, then again in 6 months since it takes a while for it to be able to be detected in the human body.  Trannys are in a lot higher of a risk category when it comes to these diseases.    

NASADD --> SLR


----------



## GodandLove

You're from NY? Isn't that like a living STD cesspool? Hell if I were you, for even living in New York, I get tested just in case.


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I've never had unprotected sex aside from when I was in a long-term relationship in which I took the girls virginity, but I still got tested since the last time I had sex.  Also, NY is a big state and it's the city that's got the STD's, and that's mostly in the gay and transsexual community.

I was just telling you to be careful, no need to try to deflect the attention from yourself since this thread is really about you.


----------



## Morphling

Nah, not really.  The highest risk factor for acquiring HIV in the united states is simply living in a city, and the demographic with the highest percentage of new infections is single african american mothers.


----------



## One Thousand Words

GodandLove said:


> You're from NY? Isn't that like a living STD cesspool? Hell if I were you, for even living in New York, I get tested just in case.



You had unprotected sex with a transvestite from a bar in SE Asia. I would say something about stones and glasshouses but you would probably just want to cup them while you fondled some fake tits.


----------



## GodandLove

Tommyboy said:


> ^ I've never had unprotected sex aside from when I was in a long-term relationship in which I took the girls virginity, but I still got tested since the last time I had sex.  Also, NY is a big state and it's the city that's got the STD's, and that's mostly in the gay and transsexual community.
> 
> I was just telling you to be careful, no need to try to deflect the attention from yourself since this thread is really about you.



I'm not deflecting anything.. You obviously didn't read my older posts  " I knew the risks... I really don't care... We all die... Not avoidable."

You weren't telling be to be careful... You were trying your best to insult me whilst being subtle.


----------



## GodandLove

You guys seem to be really uncomfortable with your sexuality.

Hiding something?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Hey, you're the one denying that you are gay or at least enjoyed a homosexual experience. I'm fine with my sexuality, and anyone else's for that matter, you on the other hand believe that all a straight dude needs is a set of bolt on boobies and a fine pair of legs in a short skirt. If you have no problems why have you not told your friend?

Embrace your homosexuality and enjoy more of these phenomenal sexual experiences. Just don't be so reckless with your health


----------



## Tommyboy

I have no problem with what you do, it's your life.  We were just trying to figure out why you didn't find it gay at all to be with a transsexual.  



Tommyboy said:


> You should get tested for STD's asap, and then AIDS in a few months, then again in 6 months since it takes a while for it to be able to be detected in the human body.  Trannys are in a lot higher of a risk category when it comes to these diseases.





GodandLove said:


> You weren't telling be to be careful... You were trying your best to insult me whilst being subtle.



Nah man, just telling you to be careful.  I wouldn't want anyone spreading disease if it can be avoided.


----------



## GodandLove

Well I guess, I could be considered bisexual... But I'm not attracted to ALL ladyboys.. only that one...  and I'm not attracted to men.

I don't like the terms for sexuality get thrown around so much, the only people who classify themselves as being hertro or homo are the people who have hidden sexual frustrations.

That's all... I don't believe in someone being either homo or hetro. More of a deep metaphysical belief...

As for why I didn't tell my friend... Because he react just like you...with the old  "You're gay"... When you have know idea even what your talking about.

"reckless with your health" it's funny that you say that... the irony of it... on a forum dedicated to the discussion of drug use.


----------



## LuGoJ

Once again you are all getting trolled. Stop feeding it. 

Fuck, how long have yall been using the internet?


----------



## desertshore

Nay. Having unprotected sex is risky. Having anal unprotected sex is riskier. Having anal unprotected sex with a sex worker is even more riskier. Having anal unprotected sex with a sex worker from a group/geographical area that are known to be expecially at risk is just stupid. 
Please, please refrain from having unprotected sex with other people for the next 6/9 months, and get tested in the meantime. Even if you don't care about HIV chances are that your future sexual partners will (and even if they don't, you still we be responsible for damaging other persons).

You should probably rush to some good HIV center, tell them what you've done and see if you're still a good candidate for post-exposure prophylaxis. You should go NOW. Most likely you're already late, but you should try anyway.


----------



## Tommyboy

GodandLove said:


> "reckless with your health" it's funny that you say that... the irony of it... on a forum dedicated to the discussion of drug use.



Actually it's a forum dedicated to harm reduction, meaning not being reckless with out health and taking every precaution possible when using drugs.  It's just like using condoms when having sex.  They are used as a means of reducing the risk of catching diseases while engaging in sexual activities.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I've been on this site for almost ten years and I haven't OD or developed a habit. I haven't touched another dudes dick either, which considering how high I have gotten is probably a miracle.


----------



## GodandLove

I'm done arguing... Say what you will. 

She was a hella of a lot more woman than some over weight middle aged western grain fed saggy tited﻿ babied out western pig


----------



## Morphling

Christ.  No wonder you can't find a decent woman to date in the west, your attitude SUCKS lol


----------



## Tommyboy

You should "save her" and bring her back to the states.  It sounds like you really hit it off with "her" so why not?

btw, there are tons of women in the states that are a lot more woman than some "over weight middle aged western grain fed saggy tited﻿ babied out western pig" if you care to look.


----------



## GodandLove

This is what you guys are missing out on.

Soak it in.


----------



## GodandLove

Tommyboy said:


> You should "save her" and bring her back to the states.  It sounds like you really hit it off with "her" so why not?
> 
> btw, there are tons of women in the states that are a lot more woman than some "over weight middle aged western grain fed saggy tited﻿ babied out western pig" if you care to look.



Save her from what? LOL I don't believe in possession... I'm not a relationship type guy... More of a free lover. Love is Love Not to be tied down with a ring... I doubt she'd feel comfortable here in the states... Not to mention a lot of them LOVE their lifestyle.


----------



## desertshore

Wow she's GORGEOUS!!! OMG I'm flying to thailand NOW!!!
Just let me check if I have the cash... How much for a night?


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I've been with actual girls hotter than that so I'm alright with missing out on that.  I prefer to be able to penetrate vaginas, and if I want anal, that's an option too.


----------



## ebola?

> Ladyboys are females trapped in the wrong body.



I don't know much about Thai culture: are they pretty much similar to pre-op MTF transgender people found elsewhere, or is there something more culturally specific going on?  The very term lady_boy_ suggests the latter.



			
				1k words said:
			
		

> You must know nothing of basic biology. If "she" has a penis, she is a dude.



Er, this doesn't work for pre-op MTF transgendered people.  In fact, this type of imposition of identity from without is part of what people complain about when they speak of heteronormativity.  BUUUT engaging in transvestite practices doesn't entail transgender identity, and this is likely a silly troll thread anyway. . .

ebola


----------



## One Thousand Words

desertshore said:


> Wow she's GORGEOUS!!! OMG I'm flying to thailand NOW!!!
> Just let me check if I have the cash... How much for a night?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'd fuck it


----------



## Seyer

The admiral knew what was up.


----------



## ArCi

lolol

This thread is fucking great. Friend request sent


----------



## One Thousand Words

ebola? said:


> Er, this doesn't work for pre-op MTF transgendered people.  In fact, this type of imposition of identity from without is part of what people complain about when they speak of heteronormativity.  BUUUT engaging in transvestite practices doesn't entail transgender identity, and this is likely a silly troll thread anyway. . .
> 
> ebola



I'm a simple country boy Ebola, where I come from it doesn't matter how pretty a bull is or how long you make his lashes, you place him in a paddock with your stud and no amount of social engineering or politically correct classification is going to get you milk. 

Unlike Asian though, a hearty steak fills you up and doesn't have you coming back for more. Or so it would seem.


----------



## Mariposa

Is it really that easy to pick people up in bars?


----------



## Morphling

If you're after bar ho's in Thailand yes.... it depends on how much ratchetness you're willing to put up with.


----------



## ebola?

(did some reading)

This is actually a pretty complex issue.  Thai language and culture seems to discriminate between effeminate gay men to participate in transvestitism, straightforward transgender women, and a 'third gender'.

ebola


----------



## ebola?

> I'm a simple country boy Ebola, where I come from it doesn't matter how pretty a bull is or how long you make his lashes, you place him in a paddock with your stud and no amount of social engineering or politically correct classification is going to get you milk.



This problematic analogy illustrates why people are a bit more complex than livestock? 

ebola


----------



## laugh

This is getting pretty serious business perhaps the good people of second opinion could give this thread the serious attention it needs

Moving from tl in so ------>


----------



## DexterMeth

GodandLove said:


> Wow I feel so invigorated.  Just got back from Thailand! :D It was AMAZING! I really really needed that vacation. I spent 9 days in Pattaya.  It was just me and my best friend that I've known since elementary school, about 15 years. Round trip was about 5 grand.... But we were very generous on tips and we partied quite a bit.
> 
> Okay on to the GOODIES.... So we were at this bar... and this smoking hot girl just comes up to me and starts grinding on me.... I'm like okay cool... I knew I was in ladyboy territory but I honestly did not think this chick was a ladyboy at first.... She was way to sexy and girly...she had small hands and feet... usually you can tell by the feet and hands... She spoke pretty good English...I placed my hands on her hips... and then out of no where she told me she was a ladyboy... At first I was kind of shocked... Like no way prove it... she showed me her thing... I was like WOW
> 
> I thought to my self... Oh well you only live once.... So I grabbed her and kissed her.
> 
> 
> Long story short I ended up taking her back to my hotel room.... and let me tell you... it was the best I ever had... NO LIE! She was so SEXY AND PETETIE... HOT HOT HOT... Hotter then my ex... hotter then YOUR ex.. hell, even hotter then your current gf.... She was mmmmm phenomenal. She was very clean as well... I even went bare pickle! but I aint got no worries.
> 
> She ended up staying with me for the rest of my trip about 6 days... the funny thing is my friend didn't even know she was a ladyboy... I still haven't told him.. LOL
> 
> But yes fellas it's okay to be attracted to ladyboys...it's completely natural... and no it doesn't make you 'gay'. Unless of course you suck them off or let them top you. LOL But joking aside... I am in LOVE with her.  I'm even planning another trip for November... I cant WAIT!


Tell us how you really feel Fentaug


----------



## Erich Generic

isn't 50 posts required to post in the lounge

op only has 30 odd


----------



## laugh

God does wtf he wants rick


----------



## DexterMeth

Maybe alts only need 0


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## DexterMeth

In Stalin's Soviet Russia... Diary writes.... GIVE ME MY FUCKING PEN BACK.


----------



## Tommyboy

Erich Generic said:


> isn't 50 posts required to post in the lounge
> 
> op only has 30 odd



Good call.  Moving back to SLR so they can reply.


----------



## GodandLove

Why is this generation so insecure? You'd think we would have gotten over this sexuality thing by now? I blame religion. All I know is I had fun.


----------



## Seyer

GodandLove said:


> I'm not to worried about them spying on me... I don't care... The only one I'm concerned with watching me is God, he's/she's the only one that can judge you. Not to mention He's/she's not only spying on your physical actions but your thoughts as well....OOOOoooooo Spooky...


Okay.


----------



## GodandLove

^ What does that have to do with this thread ?


----------



## Morphling

Optimism truly springs eternal if you honestly weren't expecting a piss taking, having posted this....lol


----------



## One Thousand Words

ebola? said:


> This problematic analogy illustrates why people are a bit more complex than livestock?
> 
> ebola


Two legs or four we are but just bundles of energy in the Universal scheme of things.


----------



## llama112

This is not meant for SLR.  Once the OP has enough posts, then he can post in TL.
This thread will be closed for now...


----------



## Tommyboy

^ I'll move it back to NASADD then.


----------



## RecklessWOT

ebola? said:


> Er, this doesn't work for pre-op MTF transgendered people.  In fact, this type of imposition of identity from without is part of what people complain about when they speak of heteronormativity.  BUUUT engaging in transvestite practices doesn't entail transgender identity, and this is likely a silly troll thread anyway. . .
> 
> ebola



I wasn't gonna say anything, I was really trying hard but this post dragged it out of me...  (and I completely agree that it's most likely just a troll)

I don't want to sound like I'm spreading hate or anything but this type of statement completely represents what is so fucked up and wrong with the society we live in today.  People are so "open minded" to the point where they are just flipping shit upside down and destroying any sort of normal logical biological boundaries.  I personally have nothing against homosexuality or things of that nature.  I know all types of people and I'm alright with it.  You can't help who you're attracted to and I'm not saying that you can't love who you're going to love.  That's your deal not mine, I have nothing to do with your situation and I sincerely hope that you enjoy fucking dudes up the ass if that's what you're into.

But that is _completely true_ for pre-op MTF transgender people, and POST-op as well.  There is no such thing as a "sex change".  If you were born with a dick and balls (_especially_ if you still have them) you are a male and always will be a male no matter what you have decided to consider yourself (despite the fact that some people in society and even the government will legally allow you to just change your mind about what fucking _gender_ you are).  Just because one decides to start living a different lifestyle, or if they go so far as to have their genitals surgically mutilated to appear to be those of the opposite sex, their chromosomes do not just change.  A gender is something assigned to you through your DNA.  It is a physical biological thing, you cannot be "trapped in the wrong body" the same way that you can not freely "switch" genders.  IF YOU HAVE AN X AND A Y CHROMOSOME YOU ARE A MALE.  IF YOU HAVE TWO X CHROMOSOMES YOU ARE FEMALE.  Simple as that.  Now I'm really sorry if you are not happy with which sex you were born, unfortunately that's some shit that is just not in your control so learn to live with it now before you try to confuse other people any more than you already are.  

Gender identity disorders are not something normal that we should just be all freely accepting of like we are with so much these days.  Being a cross dresser is one thing, but to actually believe that you are of the other gender is completely different.  These people are confused, and while I am sorry that they are in that situation it does not make it correct.  They have a mental disorder, they cannot even accept what gender they are.  I am sorry, it is what it is.  If someone thought they were a different species trapped in a human's body you would call them crazy, bit if someone with XY chromosomes decides that they are now female for some reason people these days are totally okay with that?

Fuck.  We're all screwed.  Humanity is going down the shitter.


----------



## GodandLove

Your comment disgusts me... Absolutely arrogantly ignorant. Who are you in the first place to dictate what a normal biological boundary is? You do realize Right now it is theoretical possible to turn a man completely into a woman.  With ALL the trimmings... Stem cell research/genetic engineering can do not only this... BUT MORE!






I feel the future is littered with prizes. Give it 25 perhaps even 50 years... Then you'll all see. Until then I guess I'll have to remember people of this age are still insecure. Afraid to explore... In love with boundaries.


----------



## Welderman

Your not gay if you let a ladyboy blow you or fuck it in the ass. As gay guys don't seek out chicks and that is what you think she is. Now while banging this person in the butt you realize it's a dude then you gotta call a space a spade.

Op if you are ok with this that's all fine and dandy more power to you. If it feels right don't worry what others think. I would say you were gay/bi (not that there is anything wrong with that)

Ps not really sure why I even read this post?


----------



## RecklessWOT

LOL, how the fuck is my post ignorant?  It's true.  You're the ignorant one for ignoring how human biology works you fucking moron.

If that's what the world is going to be like in 25 to 50 years then please shoot me in the fucking head right now.  

Who am I to dictate what the natural biological boundary is?  Someone with eyes and half a fucking brain to be able to read a fucking book about biology.  I didn't say it was fair, it's just how nature works.  DNA and that shit, you may have heard of it if you weren't too busy fucking some tranny hooker up the ass with no condom.  (You think you're the first gay dude to go up there raw?  Nope.  You're not the first person he gave aids to either.)

I didn't make the rules, and I sure as hell didn't invent the human body.  But that is as a complete matter of fact how it works regardless of how you or any other "open minded" people wish it would work.  Get with reality please.

Like I said, this has nothing to do with homosexuality or anything like that.  I'm glad you had a good sexual experience and I'm happy you're in love.  But I am not happy that there are people out there who completely ignore biological science because it's not what makes them happy.  If you want to be a cross dresser, do it.  If you want to cut your cock and balls off in exchange for a surgically created vagina, go ahead and do that too.  Just realize that you're still a man just with a pussy now instead of a dick.

EDIT: Oh and almost forgot- fuck yourself troll.  Making a mess in my forum for your own enjoyment...


----------



## GodandLove

You're forgetting one thing.. What about human imagination? Is that not natural?  Human imagination will prove to you how wrong you are. 

I'm not trying to make a mess out of anything. I thought society would be more open..


----------



## One Thousand Words

Please explain how medical science changes their chromosomal DNA? XY= male, XX= female. Even with every hormone, stem cell, spider bite or radioactive lab accident, if you took their cells and tried to clone them, the result will still be a dude. There is nothing wrong with some one pre op living the life of a woman, but until such time they loose the block and tackle they will be considered a male in the eyes of most people and the law. 

No one here is judging you, in fact one or two are in fact gay and i'm sure they had no say in the matter. No one is stopping your new found love of cock attached to a female form, they are just questioning your desire to still identify as straight.


----------



## GodandLove

I told you before I don't believe in defining sexuality.... Call me what ever you will.... She was a girl to me and that's all that matters.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Imagination is exactly that.  It's make believe.  As in not real.  You can imagine all you want, but it's all still in your head.

Trust me, I have quite the imagination.  Lol like oh man I can not even get into it.  I have my own little world in my head but I know it is not real and I don't go around expecting people to accept what I pretend as real or normal.  I KNOW what _I_ am.  Do _you_ know who _you_ are?


----------



## GodandLove

Do your research. If only society were more accepting.. Stem Cell research would be legal and we'd no longer have to worry about STDs or any diseases for that matter.


----------



## GodandLove

Everything around you including the computer your using came from imagination. You need to reassess your belief systems.

Yes I know who I am.. I AM


----------



## RecklessWOT

Society is more accepting than it needs to be already.  

Are you quite done yet?


----------



## GodandLove

You're right as of now society isn't ready...to immature.


----------



## missmeyet?

GodandLove said:


> I told you before I don't believe in defining sexuality.... Call me what ever you will.... She was a girl to me and that's all that matters.



Lol...and that's all good...but she IS still a "girl" with a penis. Just because you don't believe in defining sexuality doesn't mean sexuality is not defined!


----------



## GodandLove

Well I had a fun time... So if you have any questions feel free to ask... Or want information on travel costs/hotels/bars etc.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

how much was the heroin you railed off her pecker?


----------



## GodandLove

I didn't do any heroin, even though is was rampant... I did however try YABA which is pretty much methamphetamine. I didn't like it at all... I'm really sensitive to stimulants. As for the cost... Dirt cheap.


----------



## JunkieDays

GodandLove said:


> No, because gay men are attracted to masculinity.  Ladyboys are females trapped in the wrong body.  You must know nothing of love.... If physical appearance is the only thing your attracted too.
> 
> I mean yeah I liked her because she was hot.... but I also saw her for who she really was on the inside... and that was a female.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're very rude.... If you were to say something like that to their face, you'd get your ass beat. They are humanbeings... Not things.
> And yes they are very beautiful... Guarantee you they out class your ex.



I'm not going to argue with you over why my ex girlfriend is hotter than a ladything with a ding dong. It's belligerently obvious. 
& Secondly, no, sir. I'd slap a ladything's head off its shoulders. Wouldn't they be afraid to break a nail or some shit?


----------



## GodandLove

You're very rude, and no they are tough SOBS they'd knock your ass out, not to mention many people would step in and beat your ass just because your a farang(a term for tourists).... Remember they don't live the luxury live of these spoiled brats here in the states. Their fighters.


----------



## missmeyet?

GodandLove said:


> Well I had a fun time... So if you have any questions feel free to ask... Or want information on travel costs/hotels/bars etc.



No questions here. I also feel everyone has a right to live and love (physically and emotionally) whomever they choose to. I have no bias against anybody, homosexual, heterosexual, bi sexual, whatever...to each his own. 

But if I am attracted to a someone who looks like a man then I expect him to have a penis. If I am attracted to a woman I _wouldn't _ want her to have a penis!


----------



## RecklessWOT

Lol yeah we're all spoiled brats.  None of the broke down fucked up junkies here are fighters at all... 8(





missmeyet? said:


> No questions here. I also feel everyone has a right to live and love (physically and emotionally) whomever they choose to. I have no bias against anybody, homosexual, heterosexual, bi sexual, whatever...to each his own.
> 
> But if I am attracted to a someone who looks like a man then I expect him to have a penis. If I am attracted to a woman I _wouldn't _ want her to have a penis!



This exactly.


----------



## GodandLove

Hypothetically if we had the technology to completely turn a woman into a man and vise versa... If you were physically attracted and emotional attracted would you go for it?


----------



## JunkieDays

Lol, good one. 
I fought everyday in my life for 10 years. DAILY. I don't have a luxury life either. 
& I know, you've told me. I'm rude, I say whats on my mind. Deal with it. Jersey people are like that. We're a bunch of rude motherfuckers. 
I don't have a problem with ladythings, however, if one were to cop any feelings with me it would be a different story.

Oh, and you fucked another man... dude. In the butthole.... 
How's yo' dick smell? Don't you feel 'dirty' ?


----------



## GodandLove

The junkies here wouldn't last one day in Thailand... Don't believe me go there yourself. Over there junkies get killed just for being junkies.


----------



## JunkieDays

GodandLove said:


> Hypothetically if we had the technology to completely turn a woman into a man and vise versa... If you were physically attracted and emotional attracted would you go for it?



Knowing that they were a male beforehand?
Fuck no.


----------



## JunkieDays

GodandLove said:


> The junkies here wouldn't last one day in Thailand... Don't believe me go there yourself. Over there junkies get killed just for being junkies.



And little children are sold as sex slaves to grown men for as little as $3 USD. 
I wouldn't want to travel to such a shithole in the first place.


----------



## RecklessWOT

GodandLove said:


> Hypothetically if we had the technology to completely turn a woman into a man and vise versa... If you were physically attracted and emotional attracted would you go for it?



I don't care if I was madly in love with her, if I ever found out that the chick I was with used to be a man that would be the end of it on the fucking spot.  
It would probably get the living shit beat out of it as well.  That's not the sort of secret you keep from somebody.


----------



## RecklessWOT

Lounge is that way >>>>>>>>>>>>>


Moved.


----------



## ArCi

I wish I started this thread


----------



## nowdubnvr6

TY recky ive been holding back how i really feel towards this tard because it was in NASADD


----------



## RecklessWOT

I was having trouble doing so myself.  And that is no good for me.

Now it's in the lounge where it belongs.  Have fun...


----------



## DexterMeth

1st


----------



## GodandLove

RecklessWOT said:


> I don't care if I was madly in love with her, if I ever found out that the chick I was with used to be a man that would be the end of it on the fucking spot.
> It would probably get the living shit beat out of it as well.  That's not the sort of secret you keep from somebody.



Wow, so shallow and petty. Well If I saw you lay one finger on her or any ladyboy for that matter I'd beat the living shit out of you.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

i choked that whore with my cock just sayin. please dont beat me up on the interweb


----------



## RecklessWOT

Try it.  

If that tranny announced itsxelf first (as it did with you) I wouldn't have toucherd it in the first place (unlike you).  So I would have never been in the situation in the first place.  Not like I'm gonna go beat some random cross dresser up, I'd steer clear of the whole situation to begin with.  But if one just decided to surprise me with the fact that it used to be a man after the fact despite having an oyster ditch now, yeah that's a beat down (at least, posssibly even manslaughter or 3rd degree murder).


----------



## lonewolf13




----------



## Droppersneck

The OP is a pro and I would know. 

I will say the OP has the stomach of a champ I cant even think about doing something like that without getting sick just imagine how badly it would smell!


----------



## JunkieDays

Does anyone want to volunteer and DSHSB OP?


----------



## One Thousand Words

I want to know what he did with the cock. I mean did he ignore it completely and just thought about baseball, tractors and boobs?


----------



## ArCi

lolol


----------



## GodandLove

For your information, Yes I did stimulate it.  SO WHAT! 

Like I said before SHE was very clean... She showered before we did anything anyway... So she was super clean.


----------



## DexterMeth

A lil' soap & water and the AIDS r all gone.


----------



## JunkieDays

I bet he uses dawn dish soap before sharing needles.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I bet magic Johnson showers daily and has great after shave too

How much did you blow on her over the six days?  Accommodation, booze, meals. If we are talking three figures I might even frock up.


----------



## GodandLove

Actually yes it was only 3 figures... About 26000 baht which is roughly 800 American dollars... And again that price was me being very generous. She was willing for way less.


----------



## Droppersneck

One Thousand Words said:


> I bet magic Johnson showers daily and has great after shave too
> 
> *How much did you blow on her *over the six days?  Accommodation, booze, meals. If we are talking three figures I might even frock up.



See I didnt realize he gave it a BJ? How the hell is sucking some dude off not gay? I dont even care if you have baller ass imagination!


----------



## One Thousand Words

I won't frock up for anything less than $1500


----------



## DexterMeth

GodandLove said:


> Actually yes it was only 3 figures... About 26000 baht which is roughly 800 American dollars... And again that price was me being very generous. She was willing for way less.



That's not even an hour with an ok stripper.


----------



## GodandLove

I didn't go down on her.. I stimulated her with my hand. But even if I did... I already mentioned before I don't believe in labeling sexuality.


----------



## GodandLove

One Thousand Words said:


> I won't frock up for anything less than $1500




That's like 20 nights worth of living expense in Thailand... Here in American that's like what 5 days?


----------



## Droppersneck

GodandLove said:


> I didn't go down on her.. I stimulated her with my hand. But even if I did... I already mentioned before* I don't believe in labeling sexuality.*



I do love the point of this thread. You are skillfully showcasing how political correctness has ravaged the US populace. Notice how the hard core lefties are treading lightly in this thread. Heck even ebola is keeping his distance for he knows the point of this thread tears apart his belief structure.


----------



## DexterMeth

I watch RT, FOX & Al Jazeera


----------



## Droppersneck

I get all my news from HLN ^


----------



## DexterMeth

Well if it's that simple... Highlights from last week's Colbert Report


----------



## Klue

Posting in a troll thread.

It's only gay if the balls touch. Pics or gtfo. Etc etc.


----------



## Animal Mother

DrinksWithEvil said:


> I'd fuck it


I knew somebody would come forward


----------



## Seyer

GodandLove said:


> God I had so much fun baby... I can't wait  till November.... I want to see you again so bad... Maybe this time you can be on top. Just kidding. I don't care what anybody says you're beautiful and sexy. I'm gonna bring you a surprise to, a gift to show you how much you mean to me. I'm actually in LOVE with you.. Crazy right? But you probably get that a lot.


Word.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I bet he hopes that surprised gift isn't herpes.


----------



## Bodda

One Thousand Words said:


> As for this ladyboy being hotter than my gf? I doubt it very much seeing as she has a vagina and doesn't sleep with random foreign dudes for a living.



You tell 'em OTW.

I gotta give 'ya credit, in some pics your woman made me think of Pete Burns Circa 2010 but in others i'd tap her when she gets fed up of 'ya.


----------



## DamagedLemon

I am so confuse


----------



## vegan

One Thousand Words said:
			
		

> Please explain how medical science changes their chromosomal DNA? XY= male, XX= female



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XX_male_syndrome



			
				 RecklessWOT said:
			
		

> They have a mental disorder, they cannot even accept what gender they are.


they don't have a mental problem, they have a physical problem

unless you can prove that consciousness is exclusively a product of people's genes, and that the spaghetti monster on his golden throne has decided that a Y chromosome necessarily implies a male personality, then i see your intolerance as more of a mental problem than their preferences

they accept very well what gender they are
indeed, they do everything they can to be more like that gender
it happens not to be the gender of their chromosomes


----------



## Seyer

Im not sure whats making me giggle more: the troll op, or the people being super serious about gender identity/disorders.


----------



## Bodda

GodandLove said:


> Hotter then my ex... hotter then YOUR ex.. hell, even hotter then your current gf....



Still puts a smile on my face everytime I read it


----------



## pharmakos

transsexuals are the devil


----------



## Bodda

thenightwatch said:


> transsexuals are the devil



I heard computers were first made by Thai ladyboys 'ya know.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Um....... 1K Words wins this thread



Arci said:


> I wish I started this thread



You cant make this stuff up!  Or can you? 

Also, fall in love with the first ladyboy you bonk?  So cliche!


----------



## Lysis

When I make a troll one day to an hero my BL account, I hope mine is this good.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

Lysis said:


> When I make a troll one day to an hero my BL account, I hope mine is this good.



Damn right it better be good.


----------



## Lysis

I want to know whose alt this is. It's good. Very good. lol


----------



## GodandLove

vegan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XX_male_syndrome
> 
> they don't have a mental problem, they have a physical problem
> 
> unless you can prove that consciousness is exclusively a product of people's genes, and that the spaghetti monster on his golden throne has decided that a Y chromosome necessarily implies a male personality, then i see your intolerance as more of a mental problem than their preferences
> 
> they accept very well what gender they are
> indeed, they do everything they can to be more like that gender
> it happens not to be the gender of their chromosomes



Thank YOU so much for this REPLY! 

Finally someone with intelligence.


----------



## One Thousand Words

DamagedLemon said:


> I am so confuse



I'll just pack it all in and end it with a bullet if I find out our little Damagedlemon still has her penis


----------



## Wyld 4 X

One Thousand Words said:


> I'll just pack it all in and end it with a bullet if I find out our little Damagedlemon still has her penis


A vag from penis material is okay though?


----------



## GodandLove

Take me down to Pattaya city where the drugs are cheap and the Ladyboys are pretty Oh won't you please take me HOME!

November, I gotch you on my MaHIND!


----------



## Tommyboy

GodandLove said:


> Take me down to Pattaya city where the drugs are cheap and the Ladyboys are pretty Oh won't you please take me HOME!
> 
> November, I gotch you on my MaHIND!



Ladyboys name was November?


----------



## One Thousand Words

I think he was referencing November rain.


----------



## augustaB

Dear OP, thanks for your openness and honesty in making this post. 
I'd just like to point out for the benefit of some people commenting on this thread that not all "ladyboys" are interested in transitioning, although, of course, a percentage will. 
As for whether going with a ladyboy means that you are gay I would say that the paradigm is pointless. Most people are to some extent bisexual and blurring the boundaries just makes it easier for some to accept the natural impulse. 
As for the shitheads who would prefer to beat the crap out of any gender transgressor I'd say "Live and let live darlings"!


----------



## GodandLove

^November 12th I'm going back.


----------



## ebola?

Reckless Wot said:
			
		

> People are so "open minded" to the point where they are just flipping shit upside down and destroying any sort of normal logical biological boundaries



But sex stands distinct from gender, and sometimes the two decouple.



> A gender is something assigned to you through your DNA.



No, a gender is a set of social practices linked with identity and presentation of one's body; you were thinking of sex rather than gender.  These practices can vary, and sometimes they are at odds with the 'default' phenotype that emerges from straightforward sexual dimorphism in genotype.  This is not to say that being cis-gendered or trans- is a choice; there are strong psychological and social pressures that compel people to perform gender within a narrow window, or alternately and unfortunately perform gender constrained by contradictory demands (cf. the schism between social pressure and internal identification with most trans people).

TL;DR: sex matters in the presentation of gender but cannot completely determine the latter for all people...



> before you try to confuse other people any more than you already are.



Okay.  Just thinking objectively in terms of the basics. . .is it really that confusing?




> Gender identity disorders are not something normal that we should just be all freely accepting of like we are with so much these days.



But even if we accept gender identity dysphoria as a psychological disorder (I don't think that we really should), the treatment is living as the identified gender, pursuing the hormonal content of the identified gender, and possibly genital modification.




> I didn't make the rules, and I sure as hell didn't invent the human body. But that is as a complete matter of fact how it works regardless of how you or any other "open minded" people wish it would work. Get with reality please.



I wonder what you would say about those born intersex, with genital and general gonadal presentation in between typical dimorphism.  Some have chromosomal abnormalities (eg, possessing 3 sex chromosomes), but they tend to incur various pathologies.  Is 'nature' telling them to overturn the binary system of gender we have?  This is not a rare limit case, as 1 in 20,000 or so births (or some estimates run as high as 1 in 2,000) are intersex.



> I KNOW what I am. Do you know who you are?



That a substantial group would claim either to know yet stand at odds with society at large (or not know) suggests that prevailing gender norms must be overturned.

ebola


----------



## DexterMeth

ebola? said:


> Just thinking objectively in terms of the basics. . .is it really that confusing?



No.


----------



## Erich Generic

I'd like to see dex spam the ladyboy appreciation thread with a bunch of pics that he thought highly of


----------



## DexterMeth

I can't copy/paste on mobile recently.  No idea why


----------



## ebola?

R Wot said:
			
		

> But if one just decided to surprise me with the fact that it used to be a man after the fact despite having an oyster ditch now, yeah that's a beat down (at least, posssibly even manslaughter or 3rd degree murder).



Why do you think that this type of scenario is likely or particularly telling; this is the type of thing partners disclose to each other.

ebola


----------



## pharmakos

tonight's rerun of Two and a Half Men was the episode where one of Charlie's ex-girlfriends gets a sex change and starts dating Charlie's mom.  things didn't go well, as you would suspect.  many situational luls were had.


----------



## ebola?

droppers said:
			
		

> Heck even ebola is keeping his distance for he knows the point of this thread tears apart his belief structure.



Did I?  Will it?  How so?
Really, it's that I had other shit to do, and I'm super high. 

ebola


----------



## DamagedLemon

One Thousand Words said:


> I'll just pack it all in and end it with a bullet if I find out our little Damagedlemon still has her penis



I got my penis removed a long time ago. I'm a real lady now. A real one.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Make me a sandwich


----------



## DamagedLemon

*Runs into kitchen at lightning speed and creates a sandwich of chicken marinated in garlic and parsley with salad, organic tomatoes and mayonnaise on the very best loaf of bread money can buy*


----------



## guineaPig

You are quite possibly the perfect woman.


----------



## GodandLove

DamagedLemon said:


> *Runs into kitchen at lightning speed and creates a sandwich of chicken marinated in garlic and parsley with salad, organic tomatoes and mayonnaise on the very best loaf of bread money can buy*



Hey sweet Lemon.. When I saw the picture of you and your sis it made me think of this.


----------



## beagleboy

heres a quarter, Now go on down to the street and have a rat naw that mole off of your face
John Candy


----------



## ebola?

It turns out that old Disney shows were quite a bit more racist than we recall.

ebola


----------



## GodandLove

Well this is kind of upsetting.... a generation of fools. 

So one thousand words... Is that it? Your true prejudice colors? In love with social stigma? I happen to like Asian transgender woman... People also posted Caucasian transgendered woman... So should I make a a new thread and rename it? Transgendered woman appreciation thread?


----------



## One Thousand Words

There are plenty of faggots here in the lounge but you are the biggest. And that is saying something.


----------



## GodandLove

One Thousand Words said:


> There are plenty of faggots here in the lounge but you are the biggest. And that is saying something.



I didn't know that was grounds for closing threads. 

There are  plenty of assholes too, but you top the cake.


----------



## Droppersneck

GodandLove said:


> I didn't know that was grounds for closing threads.
> 
> There are  plenty of assholes too, but you top the cake.



I am an authority on what you are attempting to do and while it is funny a rule to remember is you dont get butt hurt over the closed threads you started.


----------



## GodandLove

Droppersneck said:


> I am an authority on what you are attempting to do and while it is funny a rule to remember is you dont get butt hurt over the closed threads you started.



You're an idiot.


----------



## Illyria99

GodandLove said:


> But yes fellas it's okay to be attracted to ladyboys...*it's completely natural...and no it doesn't make you 'gay'*. Unless of course you suck them off or let them top you. LOL But joking aside...*am in LOVE with her*.  I'm even planning another trip for November... I cant WAIT!



No, it's not completely natural. Yes, it makes you gay. And no, that's not a "her." 

Gross.


----------



## GodandLove

Illyria99 said:


> No, it's not completely natural. Yes, it makes you gay. And no, that's not a "her."
> 
> Gross.



Did 'peer pressure' raise you as well? How attached to social stigma are you? 

Wow, tell me what's it like to have a persona completely based on a 'peer pressure induced belief' system?


----------



## Illyria99

Peer pressure has nothing to do with what I said. That whole "ladyboy" thing just makes me ill.


----------



## bagochina

Saw your "sex party" picture in that 2nd opinion thread, looking good illy!


----------



## nuttynutskin

How did I ever miss this? I'm 90% sure op is trollin but if not, good luck in your STD goals for 2013. And fucking a ladyboy most definitely makes you gay. It's like guys who claim to be bisexual... Sorry Jack you're still gay.


----------



## DamagedLemon

GodandLove said:


> Hey sweet Lemon.. When I saw the picture of you and your sis it made me think of this.



Lol  That made me sad and happy.


----------



## GodandLove

God you're so sexy...Where are you from? Put a little prosthetic penis on you and I'll feel right at home. <-- Just kidding

 But really...

 First Id start at your feet... I'd give them a good rub down... a really nice massage... Then I'd proceed to kiss them. Maybe even suck on the toes a little bit.

 Then I'd work my way up the calves, all way up to your thighs...then to your glutes...I'd pay special attention to your thighs and ass cheeks.. YUM

 Then I'd kiss my way up your belly button... to your supple breasts...and then at long last your plush red lips.

 So whatdya say?


----------



## DamagedLemon

I'm scared D:


----------



## nuttynutskin

GodandLove said:


> So whatdya say?



I'd say you sound like a rapist infected with aids and rabies on a meth binge.


----------



## GodandLove

I'm still head over heels for this Ladyboy... I just can't get enough of her!


----------



## Illyria99

nuttynutskin said:


> I'd say you sound like a rapist infected with aids and rabies on a meth binge.



_Best quote ever._


----------



## DamagedLemon

Illyria99 said:


> _Best quote ever._



^^^


----------



## GodandLove

Well Lemon I just want you to know that I adore you. You're cute.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

lol.....please do not close this thread.  There is so much potential lulz within it.


----------



## GodandLove

DamagedLemon said:


> ^^^



Happy Birthday


----------



## Droppersneck

So I have questions:

If you titty fuck a lady boy can you also be getting fucked in the poop shoot at the same time? Have you tried it? Is there a name for the move? Asian invasion?


----------



## PurpleKush1

Look man its pretty damn simple to me. As a straight male, if i would start to undress and get into it with a girl and i d see a cock and balls instead of a nice pussy id be turned off and i would ditch her. I like to see vaginas. If i see a penis instead of a vagina, i will be turned off. So if you saw she had a dick and still fucked her, it means you like cock. 

Dont deny it, just accept it. I have nothing agaisnt homosexuality, what people do is there problem. Im conformtable with my sexual choices. However, sex changing is just wrong. You were born a man or a women for a reason. People who go trough sex changes and shit have a mental problem. Its not ''imagination'',its a legit mental issue. They are lost and need help. Sadly in our society its becoming more and more acceptable. 

Like other in this thread pointed out, the ''female in a male body'' excuse is pure bullshit. THey were born with an XY chromosome like all males. THey are simply mentally not well and want to be women. Why is beyond me but oh well. 

You sound frustrated by the fact that we dont accept trannys as something normal. Its normal to not accept them. Homosexuality is one thing, but sex changing is just really pushing it too far. Sometimes i wonder whatbrilliant people from the past would do if they somehow teleported to this future. They would probably hang themselves in desperation. 

I really hope this world wont become a place were 50 % and more people are sex changed. Lastly, fucking a 50 yo teethless crackwhore is clean compared anal sex with a thailand shemale hooker. ENjoy your STD's

edit: I just watched an episode of that 70s show and it relates perfectly to your situation.

quote : ''My head hurts''
''Its your brain trying to comprehend its own stupidity''


----------



## pasha

Droppersneck said:


> Is there a name for the move? Asian invasion?



Only if you shit on their chest.


----------



## Wyld 4 X

So much introspection....G&L, is your real name Sue by chance?


----------



## vegan

> You were born a man or a women for a reason


which reason?

the one written in the holy book of the spaghetti monster?



> THey were born with an XY chromosome like all males


you missed this


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XX_male_syndrome


it is apparently linked to one gene, sry gene, rather than the whole chromosome

anyway, that's anecdotal 
what is more important to realize is that mind and personality are not 100% correlated to physical gender, as these numerous people prove


----------



## Seyer

so srs


----------



## Owl Eyed

PurpleKush1 said:


> Look man its pretty damn simple to me. As a straight male, if i would start to undress and get into it with a girl and i d see a cock and balls instead of a nice pussy id be turned off and i would ditch her. I like to see vaginas. If i see a penis instead of a vagina, i will be turned off. So if you saw she had a dick and still fucked her, it means you like cock.
> 
> Dont deny it, just accept it. I have nothing agaisnt homosexuality, what people do is there problem. Im conformtable with my sexual choices. However, sex changing is just wrong. You were born a man or a women for a reason. People who go trough sex changes and shit have a mental problem. Its not ''imagination'',its a legit mental issue. They are lost and need help. Sadly in our society its becoming more and more acceptable.
> 
> Like other in this thread pointed out, the ''female in a male body'' excuse is pure bullshit. THey were born with an XY chromosome like all males. THey are simply mentally not well and want to be women. Why is beyond me but oh well.
> 
> You sound frustrated by the fact that we dont accept trannys as something normal. Its normal to not accept them. Homosexuality is one thing, but sex changing is just really pushing it too far. Sometimes i wonder whatbrilliant people from the past would do if they somehow teleported to this future. They would probably hang themselves in desperation.
> 
> I really hope this world wont become a place were 50 % and more people are sex changed. Lastly, fucking a 50 yo teethless crackwhore is clean compared anal sex with a thailand shemale hooker. ENjoy your STD's
> 
> edit: I just watched an episode of that 70s show and it relates perfectly to your situation.
> 
> quote : ''My head hurts''
> ''Its your brain trying to comprehend its own stupidity''




*NSFW*:


----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## GodandLove

PurpleKush1 said:


> Look man its pretty damn simple to me. As a straight male, if i would start to undress and get into it with a girl and i d see a cock and balls instead of a nice pussy id be turned off and i would ditch her. I like to see vaginas. If i see a penis instead of a vagina, i will be turned off. So if you saw she had a dick and still fucked her, it means you like cock.
> 
> Dont deny it, just accept it. I have nothing agaisnt homosexuality, what people do is there problem. Im conformtable with my sexual choices. However, sex changing is just wrong. You were born a man or a women for a reason. People who go trough sex changes and shit have a mental problem. Its not ''imagination'',its a legit mental issue. They are lost and need help. Sadly in our society its becoming more and more acceptable.
> 
> Like other in this thread pointed out, the ''female in a male body'' excuse is pure bullshit. THey were born with an XY chromosome like all males. THey are simply mentally not well and want to be women. Why is beyond me but oh well.
> 
> You sound frustrated by the fact that we dont accept trannys as something normal. Its normal to not accept them. Homosexuality is one thing, but sex changing is just really pushing it too far. Sometimes i wonder whatbrilliant people from the past would do if they somehow teleported to this future. They would probably hang themselves in desperation.
> 
> I really hope this world wont become a place were 50 % and more people are sex changed. Lastly, fucking a 50 yo teethless crackwhore is clean compared anal sex with a thailand shemale hooker. ENjoy your STD's
> 
> edit: I just watched an episode of that 70s show and it relates perfectly to your situation.
> 
> quote : ''My head hurts''
> ''Its your brain trying to comprehend its own stupidity''



You're an idiot.


----------



## GodandLove

vegan said:


> which reason?
> 
> the one written in the holy book of the spaghetti monster?
> 
> you missed this
> 
> it is apparently linked to one gene, sry gene, rather than the whole chromosome
> 
> anyway, that's anecdotal
> what is more important to realize is that mind and personality are not 100% correlated to physical gender, as these numerous people prove


Listen up^

Someone who actually knows what their talking about..

By the way... You keep using that Dawkins reference.. Are you an atheist? It doesn't matter anyway... At least you know what your talking about. Thank you for replies based on fact... not opinions and stigma.


----------



## One Thousand Words

You slept with a dude with a greater than average chance of contracting a std. 

There are two facts to file in your back pocket


----------



## Wyld 4 X

^ No, he cant file it back there because he is not gay.


----------



## Slum Survivor

i think there is a lot of people in this mess who should be ashamed of themselves for one reason or another.   thats all im sayin! 

glad u enjoyed yourself G&L       i personally stay away from anus on girls even.  just aint my thang.  i read your story thinking hermie at first. lol i cringed once i realised what u really meant.   to each there own i suppose.


----------



## ebola?

PurpleKush said:
			
		

> Look man its pretty damn simple to me. As a straight male, if i would start to undress and get into it with a girl and i d see a cock and balls instead of a nice pussy id be turned off and i would ditch her. I like to see vaginas. If i see a penis instead of a vagina, i will be turned off. So if you saw she had a dick and still fucked her, it means you like cock.



Not all straight men center attraction to the feminine on genitalia.



> Like other in this thread pointed out, the ''female in a male body'' excuse is pure bullshit. THey were born with an XY chromosome like all males. THey are simply mentally not well and want to be women. Why is beyond me but oh well.



Some trans people think of themselves as men in women's bodies (or vice versa) (and some do not...you might want to look up what "gender queer" is).



> You sound frustrated by the fact that we dont accept trannys as something normal. Its normal to not accept them. Homosexuality is one thing, but sex changing is just really pushing it too far. Sometimes i wonder whatbrilliant people from the past would do if they somehow teleported to this future. They would probably hang themselves in desperation.



Brilliant people from the future would be social conservatives?  Unlikely.  And why not accept it as normal?  And what about people who are physiologically intersex?

ebola


----------



## Illyria99

GodandLove said:


> I'm still head over heels for this Ladyboy... I just can't get enough of her!




To each his own. But MY GOD, I feel like throwing up now. Trannys have always creeped me out.


----------



## Droppersneck

Chromophobia said:


> Only if you shit on their chest.



true LOL


----------



## GodandLove

Illyria99 said:


> To each his own. But MY GOD, I feel like throwing up now. Trannys have always creeped me out.



You know what... that's your opinion... but I don't agree with it... and I think you need to lighten up a little bit.


----------



## Owl Eyed

*NSFW*:


----------



## Illyria99

GodandLove said:


> Obviously insecure about your own physical appearance... probably overweight.... poor hygiene.. and to make matters worse... you've got a horrible personality.
> 
> Not sure if you're a boy or a girl...... Probably have no social life outside of the Bluelight forums.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for you.



_Oh really?_ You're the one jerking off to tranny porn, not me. _I_ stated my opinion...if you can't handle it, don't post a fucking thread.


----------



## PurpleKush1

vegan said:


> which reason?
> 
> the one written in the holy book of the spaghetti monster?
> 
> you missed this
> 
> it is apparently linked to one gene, sry gene, rather than the whole chromosome
> 
> anyway, that's anecdotal
> what is more important to realize is that mind and personality are not 100% correlated to physical gender, as these numerous people prove


Yeah dykes but this is rare as fuck. You mean to tell me all trannys are dykes? hell no. Being a dyke is one thing, being born a normal guy and wanting to become a female is another thing. 


GodandLove said:


> You're an idiot.


LOL. you mad? Your just pissed because deep down you know youre gay but you cant admit it. So you use all the bullshit you say in this thread to make yourself think youre not gay. You fucked a girl with a cock,you liked it, you like cock. Its a guy with fake boobs and plastiuc surgery and you know it. Youre just ashamed or something. 


ebola? said:


> Not all straight men center attraction to the feminine on genitalia.
> 
> 
> 
> Some trans people think of themselves as men in women's bodies (or vice versa) (and some do not...you might want to look up what "gender queer" is).
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant people from the future would be social conservatives?  Unlikely.  And why not accept it as normal?  And what about people who are physiologically intersex?
> 
> ebola


Of course i think legs, ass, boobs, and the face can be extremely attractive too. I never said everybody just want to see pussy loool. Why dont accept it as as normal? because it isnt. People are born a way for a reason. what if everybody starts changing sexes? The human population will just die because eventually we will abe sterile. We were designed a way for a reason. 


GodandLove said:


> Obviously insecure about your own physical appearance... probably overweight.... poor hygiene.. and to make matters worse... you've got a horrible personality.
> 
> Not sure if you're a boy or a girl...... Probably have no social life outside of the Bluelight forums.
> 
> I actually feel sorry for you.


See you insult other people who dont share your humongous love for trannys. You are pissed off at the fact you dont know what you like so you bash other people. FYI based on what i saw in the picture thread Illyria physically is the exact opposite of hwat you described. Stop hating on people who dont agree with you; its childish


----------



## ebola?

> Yeah dykes but this is rare as fuck.



Estimates of the proportion of transgendered people in the population place the prevalence at ~.3% (data found here), and roughly one in 2000 people are intersex.  This is not "rare as fuck".



> You fucked a girl with a cock,you liked it, you like cock.



What about straight men who enjoy getting pegged by women?  Are they gay?



> You mean to tell me all trannys are dykes?



I don't think that he did, but there are MTF trans people who are solely attracted to women and identify as lesbians (I opted to use something other than your 'classy' terminology for clear reasons).



> Why dont accept it as as normal? because it isnt.



Can we judge that which is "normal" good _a priori_?  If normal cultural practices harm others socially without producing benefit, should we continue to apply the maxim that people should be "normal"?  I will give you that trans people deviate from the statistical mean, but why should we deem this pathological to the point of excluding their identity?



> what if everybody starts changing sexes? The human population will just die because eventually we will abe sterile.



What are you trying to demonstrate with this analogy?  This is about as convincing as the 'argument' that gay marriage will present a slippery slope leading to marriage to animals.  Is the world population too small or something?  What about adoption and artificial insemination?  Do enough people want to be recognized as transgendered to threaten maintenance of the population?  Do you consider .3% to be a high enough proportion of the population to pose such a threat?



> We were designed a way for a reason.



What is that reason?  Why should biological sex dictate social practices, superseding all other concerns?

ebola


----------



## GodandLove

^Thank You ebola....So glad I didn't have to deal with him.. Good grief...I could barely even make out his post.....Poor guy


'Cheap weed N apple sauce'.


----------



## laugh

Seyer said:


> so srs



-----> so / slr


----------



## PurpleKush1

ebola? said:


> Estimates of the proportion of transgendered people in the population place the prevalence at ~.3% (data found here), and roughly one in 2000 people are intersex.  This is not "rare as fuck".
> 
> 
> 
> What about straight men who enjoy getting pegged by women?  Are they gay?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think that he did, but there are MTF trans people who are solely attracted to women and identify as lesbians (I opted to use something other than your 'classy' terminology for clear reasons).
> 
> 
> 
> Can we judge that which is "normal" good _a priori_?  If normal cultural practices harm others socially without producing benefit, should we continue to apply the maxim that people should be "normal"?  I will give you that trans people deviate from the statistical mean, but why should we deem this pathological to the point of excluding their identity?
> 
> 
> 
> What are you trying to demonstrate with this analogy?  This is about as convincing as the 'argument' that gay marriage will present a slippery slope leading to marriage to animals.  Is the world population too small or something?  What about adoption and artificial insemination?  Do enough people want to be recognized as transgendered to threaten maintenance of the population?  Do you consider .3% to be a high enough proportion of the population to pose such a threat?
> 
> 
> 
> What is that reason?  Why should biological sex dictate social practices, superseding all other concerns?
> 
> ebola


Still its not like its very common either. My point is alot of the trannys arent dykes, they are just convincing themselves they are females trapped in a male body..

And yeah, i think straight men who like to be fucked by women are gay or bi, just like OP is in denial of his sexuality. Like i said before, i dont care about homosexuality, its his problem. 

No i dont consider .3 % percent to be athreat. But when they will start pushing on children in school that being transexual is alright thats where is going to go down the shitter. Eventually if we continue like this more then half the people on this planet will be either gay or trans. Which is no good imo. 

I think we shouldnt try to mess with the laws of nature because nature will come back and bite people in the ass.

Oh and ebola, what if you had sex with a woman and they she told she used to be aguy? How would you feel? THats my point. 


GodandLove said:


> ^Thank You ebola....So glad I didn't have to deal with him.. Good grief...I could barely even read his post.....Poor guy
> 
> 
> 'Cheap weed N apple sauce'.



Poor guy? Really? I aint the one fucking trannys and full of dormants std's am i. The fact that you act like a douche towards everybody who disagrees with youre crazy ass beliefs just shows how lost you are. And really? Godandlove? If you really believed in god you wouldnt spill all this bullshit. It goes agaisnt Gods laws to change sex...or maybe you forgot that? 

SImply put, you are a giant hypocrite with a sever mental disorder who cant accept he is gay and shits oneverybody who doesnt agree with him. See ebola maybe disagreeing with me, but he responds with arguments that make sense. You can respond with ''youre an idiot''. I think youre the idiot.


----------



## GodandLove

^
'Cheap Weed N apple sauce'


----------



## PurpleKush1

GodandLove said:


> ^
> 'Cheap Weed N apple sauce'



You are literally too stupid and stuborn to argue with. You should change your username to LadyboyLove. And the fact you ignore what i said proves you know i am right and you jsut feel stupid and dont have anything to say.


----------



## ebola?

Purple Kush said:
			
		

> Still its not like its very common either. My point is alot of the trannys arent dykes, they are just convincing themselves they are females trapped in a male body..



But they're not 'kidding themselves'.  It's an immediate, deep identification with a gender that doesn't match physiology.  I mean, it's not like we cis-gendered people choose to feel like men or women, and most of the process of identification as male doesn't involve what dangles from your crotch.




> I think we shouldnt try to mess with the laws of nature because nature will come back and bite people in the ass.



These aren't laws of "nature" as you're implying, but rather social constructions set in complex, dynamic relation with physiology.  In some cases, the latter plays a significant role in compelling identification as trans, in terms of neural architecture and hormonal processes.  That is natural in a key sense.




> But when they will start pushing on children in school that being transexual is alright thats where is going to go down the shitter. Eventually if we continue like this more then half the people on this planet will be either gay or trans.



Frankly, this is delusional.  As an analogy, increasing acceptance of people who are gay has not led to increasing rates of identification as gay.  Do you really think that there are a bunch of people who would _choose_ to be LBGTQ if people were more comfortable with it?  These identities have little to do with choice, at least in the sense that you're implying.




> Oh and ebola, what if you had sex with a woman and they she told she used to be aguy? How would you feel? THats my point.



I would be miffed at the lack of disclosure beforehand (it's something that requires open communication) but okay with having sex with an MTF trans person.



> It goes agaisnt Gods laws to change sex...or maybe you forgot that?



In what sense has god established such laws?  This sounds like a small, petty god. . .



> You are literally too stupid and stuborn to argue with. You should change your username to LadyboyLove. And the fact you ignore what i said proves you know i am right and you jsut feel stupid and dont have anything to say.



a stream of really uncreative ad-hominems...I think it's clear who has nothing to say.

ebola


----------



## GodandLove

PurpleKush1 said:


> However, sex changing is just wrong. You were born a man or a women for a reason. People who go trough sex changes and shit have a mental problem. Its not ''imagination'',its a legit mental issue.
> THey were born with an XY chromosome like all males. THey are simply mentally not well and want to be women. Why is beyond me but oh well.






vegan said:


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/XX_male_syndrome
> 
> *they don't have a mental problem, they have a physical problem*
> 
> *unless you can prove that consciousness is exclusively a product of people's genes*, and that the spaghetti monster on his golden throne has decided that a Y chromosome necessarily implies a male personality, then i see your intolerance as more of a mental problem than their preferences
> 
> they accept very well what gender they are
> indeed, they do everything they can to be more like that gender
> it happens not to be the gender of their chromosomes



  ...


----------



## PurpleKush1

ebola? said:


> But they're not 'kidding themselves'.  It's an immediate, deep identification with a gender that doesn't match physiology.  I mean, it's not like we cis-gendered people choose to feel like men or women, and most of the process of identification as male doesn't involve what dangles from your crotch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These aren't laws of "nature" as you're implying, but rather social constructions set in complex, dynamic relation with physiology.  In some cases, the latter plays a significant role in compelling identification as trans, in terms of neural architecture and hormonal processes.  That is natural in a key sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Frankly, this is delusional.  As an analogy, increasing acceptance of people who are gay has not led to increasing rates of identification as gay.  Do you really think that there are a bunch of people who would _choose_ to be LBGTQ if people were more comfortable with it?  These identities have little to do with choice, at least in the sense that you're implying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would be miffed at the lack of disclosure beforehand (it's something that requires open communication) but okay with having sex with an MTF trans person.
> 
> 
> 
> In what sense has god established such laws?  This sounds like a small, petty god. . .
> 
> 
> 
> a stream of really uncreative ad-hominems...I think it's clear who has nothing to say.
> 
> ebola


No i meant it when i said ''laws of nature''. THe social context is one thing, but the way we are born physically IMO is not something to mess with. Its one thing to have an implant, but to completely change your body from male to female is abuse towars the body. People who want it can do it to themselves. Frankly its their problem. 

I know it mite be sounding delusional, but i feel its the way its going to end up one day. People wont know even what sex they are indulging with. And yes, i believe more people would become trans. Because they would say i always wanted to be man/woman but i feared that society would reject me and i wont be able to get a job and tralala...and then when its widely accepted and not really frowned upon like say homosexuality in some parts of the world more people will change their sex. 

''I would be miffed at the lack of disclosure beforehand (it's something that requires open communication) but okay with having sex with an MTF trans person.
'' Shit then youre a better person then me. I would beat his ass up and rob him if the bastard wouldnt tell me from start hes a guy who had a sex change. And if he would, id just leave. I cant have sex with somebody who was a man. It just goes agaisnt what i believe in, is not okay in my eyes, and i just find it disgusting. Im not imposing my opinion, just stating what i think. 

I believe in God, and yes i think it goes agaisnt him to change the way he made use. What next, human-shark hybrids? Humans with a robotic brain? Who knows what kind of distrubed shit will appear if this matter continues going that way. 

And well at least i can respond to you when we are having a debate more creatively than ''your an idiot''. Im not getting angry and shitting on everybody who disagrees with me either. Shit i like to hear other peoples opinions. 


GodandLove said:


> ...



Ya dykes learn to read man. Like i said dykes are one thing, they litteraly are born that way. Im talking about the XY transexxuals who convince themselves they are meant to be a woman. At least read my replys if youre almightiness digs up old posts to try to bash me. Lol.


----------



## DexterMeth

totes nailed her brah

then again.

never let up


----------



## GenericMind

I have no idea what that means.


----------



## papa

yeah dex.. cool it. you're ruining the lounge.


----------



## GenericMind

Is Dex being a whiney little bitch again?


----------



## papa

GenericMind said:


> Is Dex being a whiney little bitch again?



he's out of control


----------



## GenericMind

Maybe it's.... Meth?


----------



## DexterMeth

GenericMind said:


> ^It makes me sad there isn't even anyone left among the Lounge denizens that can truly appreciate your quirks, no matter how cock-suckingly gay they are.
> 
> 
> 
> It's either incomprehensibly easier to get banned nowadays or all you Moderator fags loved me, because I was only banned once EVAR. That boggles my mind.




Lullabye is fucker.  Me in your shoes.  My dick would be in dat vahjayjay at this moment; but we know what you did.  Do you feel better now?


----------



## papa

when is the next news letter coming out?


----------



## DexterMeth

one with words


----------



## Spoo

papasomni said:


> I'll have to google that



No man, its that thing you push around the floor that goes "VWOOAOOOOOOOOOO!!!"


----------



## DexterMeth

and that's how you do it.  Wave an American flag or shove  a double aute in youe face.

Ya.

Ya you lived.


----------



## Animal Mother

I put beeswax in my ears to avoid the draw of sirens.


Did you see what I did there?


----------



## slushy muddy water

i knew a beeswax once...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I just bleed from my ears


----------



## slushy muddy water

Animal Mother said:


> So tell me about a beeswax.
> 
> Cool story?




it was a cold ottoman day in philly 
a cold day 
_cold _


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm watching a Japanese movie called 

the tutor 2 

yeaaaaaa


----------



## slushy muddy water

bagochina said:


> Hey chipmunk cheeks can I get another beer?



sharing is for the pagans


----------



## bagochina

Slushy prob can't even river dance.


----------



## Animal Mother

What? Fuck Wyoming. I worked a few days in Wyoming.

I live in Texas.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




Vermont is the place with the color changing trees, right? That sounds cool.


----------



## ArCi

lol that's not just in Vermont.


----------



## SirTophamHat

yeah i live in the place wtih the color changing trees.  yes arci it is the _only_ place with those

sorry dawg i thought you were up in windy wyo. tx is better... right?


----------



## ArCi

you're joking right? i'm talking about the trees

please tell me you are joking.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Texas is garbage tbh


----------



## Droppersneck

Texas could be its own country


----------



## Animal Mother

SirTophamHat said:


> yeah i live in the place wtih the color changing trees.  yes arci it is the _only_ place with those
> 
> sorry dawg i thought you were up in windy wyo. tx is better... right?


Fosho.
Wyoming only had like 2 cities.
For srs. 2 cities, bro.
And freaking crazy antelope everywhere. 



DrinksWithEvil said:


> Texas is garbage tbh


Oh shush you


Droppersneck said:


> Texas could be its own country


Nah, we like federal highway funds too much.


----------



## DexterMeth

word


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Droppersneck said:


> Texas could be its own country


don't Make me bust out calis the stats


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya totes brah.  Fucking this place rules proper.  uh huh ha no.


----------



## SirTophamHat

Arci said:


> you're joking right? i'm talking about the trees
> 
> please tell me you are joking.



i'm joking dude.



Animal Mother said:


> Fosho.
> Wyoming only had like 2 cities.
> For srs. 2 cities, bro.
> And freaking crazy antelope everywhere.



vt has one city hardly and i live in one of its suburbs


----------



## DexterMeth

so how far can your cock travel?


----------



## bagochina

It smells like a plesiosaur in here.


----------



## DexterMeth

I am going to get arrrrested tonighted.  Buty i wil be krunked H'd and cracjked as shit


----------



## laugh

can i come to the intervention dex?


----------



## bagochina




----------



## Animal Mother

SirTophamHat said:


> i'm joking dude.
> 
> 
> 
> vt has one city hardly and i live in one of its suburbs


Yeah, but color changing leaves?

At least it isn't 100 degrees for 3 fucking months lol


----------



## slushy muddy water

bagochina said:


> Slushy prob can't even river dance.



_*you shut your filthy mouth*_


----------



## soundsystem00

oh snap you hit a soft spot and slushy emerged from the dark dusty shadows to strike. and will now retreat back to that location. with her tail tucked in between her vaginas


----------



## Owl Eyed

slushy muddy water said:


> _*you shut your filthy mouth*_


----------



## bagochina

Garter snake ankle bite.gif


----------



## xstayfadedx

DexterMeth said:


> I am going to get arrrrested tonighted.  Buty i wil be krunked H'd and cracjked as shit



Lol


----------



## slushy muddy water

Owl Eyed said:


>



im a faggots :D


----------



## Animal Mother

Beetlejuice beetlejuice beetlejuice

are you lydia deets?


----------



## DexterMeth




----------



## slushy muddy water

^beautiful! :D



Animal Mother said:


> Beetlejuice beetlejuice beetlejuice
> 
> are you lydia deets?



kind of


----------



## DexterMeth

And then the game was mine


----------



## slushy muddy water

dammit edit


----------



## Shadowsblaze

*Its show time, Lets turn up the juice and see what shakes loose.*


----------



## Animal Mother

slushy muddy water said:


> ^beautiful! :D
> 
> 
> 
> kind of








Hrmm?


----------



## slushy muddy water

ah. well...i attended juilliard...im a graduate of the harvard business school. i travel quite extensively. i lived through the black plague and had a pretty good time during that. ive seen the exorcist about a hundred and sixty-seven times and it keeps getting funnier every single time i see it


----------



## Animal Mother

Is that a riddle?
you are the devil!


for srs, son, that's deep.

where can I find an all white hoodie. Online stores.


----------



## Shadowsblaze

Your qualified


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you're


----------



## soundsystem00

Yer qual-fide


----------



## Animal Mother

Für was?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Das boot


----------



## Animal Mother

Loldasboot.


----------



## euphoria

I kin change a tire in an hour


----------



## DexterMeth

Honestly wouldn't mind COTB poopie-e- in, cleaning this shit up, banning me and the lot of you.  

"DIE DIE DIE" -Bill Cliton


----------



## opiodmaniac

Seyer said:


> You must be new here to be saying that kind of shit to me, you conservative fagit.



nahh actually it's pretty simple. I just don't give a single fuck about your opinion... faggit.


----------



## laugh

take it to the cali thread lovers


----------



## phenethylo J

opiodmaniac said:


> nahh actually it's pretty simple. I just don't give a single fuck about your opinion... faggit.



just thought I'd let you know I reported your post
this is a hate free zone keep that homophobic bullshit out of here


----------



## opiodmaniac

phenethylo J said:


> just thought I'd let you know I reported your post
> this is a hate free zone keep that homophobic bullshit out of here



I'm sorry but I was attacked and called the EXACT same insult first...so did you report his post too?


----------



## Animal Mother

Fight me irl faggot


----------



## laugh

sup small balls @ testicular atrophy . jpeg


----------



## lonewolf13

prettysure.imgursteel


----------



## Animal Mother

laugh said:


> sup small balls @ testicular atrophy . jpeg



Yes, but I bench 300 lbs.

Totallyworthit.


----------



## laugh

you will be so big your bike will need extra wheels, prolly need like a trike.


----------



## lonewolf13

i did 365 and squated 500 in highschool. what grade are you bro.?


----------



## Roger&Me

lonewolf13 said:


> i did 365 and squated 500 in highschool. what grade are you bro.?



these were roughly my stats when i played football
my bench 350 
squat 500
powerclean ~260-80 or so


----------



## Animal Mother

laugh said:


> you will be so big your bike will need extra wheels, prolly need like a trike.


Hmm.
Good idea.
Or maybe just a bigger bike.
GSXR HAYABUSA


lonewolf13 said:


> i did 365 and squated 500 in highschool. what grade are you bro.?



But did you bench that with an inoperable brain tumor that affects your cns?


----------



## laugh

Roger&Me said:


> these were roughly my stats when i played football
> my bench 350
> squat 500
> powerclean ~260-80 or so



grams or ounces?


----------



## Roger&Me

pounds fgt


----------



## Animal Mother

oh lulz.


----------



## Animal Mother

No, stupid.

Only female cheetahs are solo.

The males roam in packs. Do u even animal planet?


----------



## DexterMeth

I don't mmf dude. I ffm. ...If I had a million dollars that is.  






Nah, I tend to watch science shit or disc military.. or like the news.  RT and Al Jazeeerrrrr


----------



## Animal Mother

Al jazeer went all mainstream too. I think the jews have their hands in it nowadays. It was only a matter of time.


----------



## Johnny1

^ You are going to pay for that remark by marrying a Jewish princess who will boss you around.


----------



## Animal Mother

Ha!

That's where you're wrong, because I'll never get married!


----------



## Johnny1

Flw!


----------



## tentram

youre looking at thee. those taps have vodka in the lines.


----------



## Roger&Me

tentram said:


> youre looking at thee. those taps have vodka in the lines.



i need to accomplish this somehow. having a vodka tap would solve many problems.


----------



## tentram

its there for us to make a killing with a new buncha blers each season. yeah i said we, and written in the lounge it is so.

youve just been legally bound and the real good ass fucking hasnt even started yet.

whos your daddy now?


----------



## Roger&Me

the fuck are you going on about, tentpole


----------



## tentram

first rule of lounge fight club have a nigga trippin, yo. soz dogg.


----------



## DexterMeth

He's nod rage ramblingp


----------



## tentram

please dont judge me too harshly for i forgive those who trespass before i.


----------



## tentram

im a lover, not a fighter. the attempted antagonism is like water off a ducks back.

PLUR FAGGOTS, TITS N ASS!


----------



## pharmakos

adding a smiley face to your insults is for smug assholes


----------



## DexterMeth

don't care do't a fove/   Of O was happil;yh married, I wold ot be here talking to women.  stuf fagot.


----------



## DexterMeth

In suscha  bad mood beyond you know mate, but i luv ya, so ya... Drip coffee?

EDIT - hey  Rose.  Mass typo.  I mean't "
Fuck you...".. In every threads...since you're 16th bullshit especially. 


Ya so, get that.  Eat it with pudding.  fuck you liar.


Oh!..  What did I mesh down my stomach last, out through (of other parts). my asshole.
It ended back in one of our HIGH PRICED consumable products, right?  You ate my "cali faggot yuppie yogurt shit."


----------



## DexterMeth

Guys// just fuck each other already and shack up.  I will be worst man.  If you gave it to bill or any chick i;'m thining of...well we are o longer life frireinds..
" 
";ets hook up and smoke a joint of purple with wax drops... by the beach"...


i the morin... no cars, no people?  Oh what I know a secret cliff spot?


Fuck.

Now we gotta cache this shit, get drunk and eat some real mexican.... (all 10 miutes away).  :D


----------



## shimazu

owl knows whats good with the snip tool


----------



## Animal Mother

pfff.

I didn't say WHEN


----------



## shimazu

sorry, must have confused you with every other guy at the gym with that haircut


----------



## laugh

hush, no tears now.


----------



## shimazu

I had my tear ducts surgically replaced with Fiji water actually


----------



## Animal Mother

water of fiji


or Fiji Water


----------



## Owl Eyed

Animal Mother said:


> pfff.
> 
> I didn't say WHEN


----------



## Animal Mother

I will









Eventually.


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## shimazu

ok now youre just a snip nazi owl
or wait your asian

allied with snip nazis


----------



## bagochina

Sounds like a habitual offender, lock um owl


----------



## lonewolf13

Azins is anagram for NAZIS iirc. Tbph


----------



## shimazu

yeah but ever since they stole that Enigma machine everyone knows that


----------



## Erich Generic

I somehow read this thread as the regular pic thread and wound up in here
lol
"oh seyer  started a new pic thread. The other one must be full"

Bam cock shot



Luckily I used my ninja scrolling technique and did the unseen
Just in time


----------



## CaseFace

^^ Don't lie. Not only did you see it, but you liked it.


----------



## shimazu

let him go its funny to watch the excuses pile up


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

Screw your rules, Seyer.  REPOST






and way to start a thread by posting nude…doing it right


----------



## Seyer

I can get down with that repost


----------



## BeckyLee

*I'm feeling generous until Nov 5th.*

*and by generous i may mean slight intoxication may or may not have been involved.


----------



## Jabberwocky

9/10


----------



## aesoprock

A+, Ms. Becky. You're definitely in great shape


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

BeckyLee, I like your results of work, bitch.  Keep drinking


----------



## Lysis

LMAO @ seyer shoop.


----------



## Animal Mother

Would go down on.


----------



## BeckyLee

Perpetual Indulgence said:


> Screw your rules, Seyer.  REPOST
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and way to start a thread by posting nude…doing it right



Halloween costume or naughty cosplay?? FESS UP!

And tnk guise and gals. WORK IS HARD. DRINKING IS FUN.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I was a pirate at work


----------



## BeckyLee

HAHAHAHAHAHAH Gosh-darnit when I first saw that pic, I thought ,"someone left YOU out of the office pumpin-head costume club!!." Gawd, I'm a retard. You and your coworkers look fun though.

*NOW MOAR* ass&titties plz.... ^__^


----------



## bagochina

Where's the nudity?


----------



## lonewolf13

try getting drunk/naked earlier. most bl'ers are alseep by now.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Why are your newds so blury.  What are you hiding


----------



## We are all ONE

I just recently found out she lives down the street from me


----------



## ChickenScratch

Get it, friend.  She needs to get fucked proper.


----------



## shimazu

at least she'll always have a can opener at thanksgiving time

fuckin praying mantis elbow right there


----------



## We are all ONE

ChickenScratch said:


> Get it, friend.  She needs to get fucked proper.



pretty sure her boyfriend lives down the street also, but Im going back to gay come Jan so hit me up


----------



## lonewolf13

malwarebytes


----------



## Animal Mother

Axl is now the reason that I can't post a picture topless for at least a year.


----------



## n3ophy7e




----------



## pharmakos

yum


----------



## Care

n3ophy7e said:


>



there we go


----------



## iheartthisthread

Those socks are awful. Everything else is great.


----------



## We are all ONE

Lrn to keep your shoulders warm kenny


----------



## iheartthisthread

Leg scarf?


----------



## We are all ONE

Well, a true gentlemen would call it the hucklebuck


----------



## pasha

n3ophy7e said:


>



So fine.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ahhh yeya


----------



## Jabberwocky

Requesting pics of lysis getting t-bagged by waao.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Jabberwocky

Nudes or get out


----------



## beagleboy

All I see is a grown women like my Mom who fucks what she sees@twerk
*snack*


----------



## Dtergent

Do you think I'm sexy


----------



## lostNfound

Yes.


----------



## laugh

fapfafap i mean yes


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dtergent said:


> Do you think I'm sexy



I wanna be much more like you
The way your smile lights up the room
I'll kick back as men flirt with you
To jealousy I'll stay immune

This confidence in me and you
This hope that you and I will bloom
I wanna fall in love with you

i wanna say i do


----------



## Animal Mother

Show us your petite snorkeling body.


----------



## laugh

it was glorious, glorious i tell you!


----------



## beagleboy

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ty =)



My Moms a LEO. 
We are talking about drugs right/


----------



## Noodle

lystra reposts please

and waao

I need dat ass for inspiration


----------



## ChickenScratch

Is dtergent single now?  I've found that women who are newly single start posting more in general, but when they post newds, it's pretty much 100% that they're single.


----------



## ArCi

Married.

but no children


----------



## ChickenScratch

I know she recently got married, but I have a strong suspicion it isn't working out.  Where does she live?  I might start the poon process soon


----------



## ChickenScratch

Ex: this post.  Moms clothes, she moved back in with her parents.  I'm gonna get to the bottom of this important piece of internet history



Dtergent said:


> My mother's clothing


----------



## ArCi

I can't stress it enough how great those shorts are


----------



## Noodle

acid wash was all the rage 

in 1989


----------



## Erich Generic

pls i had a pair of acid wash '92-93 that were in


----------



## ChickenScratch

I bet dtergents mom fucks like Elizabeth Shue, circa 1987


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Adventures in Babymaking.


----------



## ChickenScratch

EbowTheLetter said:


> Adventures in Babymaking.



I like to think she was coked up out of her mind at the end of another depressing night of disco and drugs when some rawkin dude with sparkling chest hair and a really nice mustache blew his drug cum up her baby maker, gracing the world 9 months later with sister dtergent


----------



## laugh

acid wash is totally back in. hipsters love that shit.


----------



## Owl Eyed

acid wash jeans are totally making a comeback. 
along with commuter trucker denim jackets. 

so is camo. 

and apparently, you can get away with double denim depending on the washes/colors of your denims. 

wo.w.


----------



## Roger&Me

i wanna rock blue jeans blue jean shirt blue jean jacket

handlebar mustache


----------



## Bardeaux

^The candadian tuxedo


----------



## DexterMeth

Oh shame. I missed B-doh nudes.  Time to slit wrists.


----------



## Noodle

double denim? ew


----------



## Roger&Me

triple denim or gtfo


----------



## We are all ONE

Sweet fucking ttys thread

Ill bet Roger has a nice big girthy Texas cawk amirite?


----------



## shimazu

damnit I missed dtergent nudes

/seppuku


----------



## Erich Generic

You bombed yo


----------



## Lysis

that's probably better than all your shoops combined, Erich. except for the one with Amanda's boyfriend in the sea of dead heads from that movie.


----------



## Erich Generic

Your not a very good liar. And your programming abilities stink.


----------



## Jabberwocky

burn


----------



## Lysis

His burn will forever chip away at my soul.


----------



## Erich Generic

Took him 5 months to come up with that one. I my have pumped out 50 A+ since then.


----------



## Lysis

I'm gonna shoop you one day, Erich. I will spend all day gluing a dick to your face with the care and time you so deserve.


----------



## papa

Great thread. I'm inspired to post a picture of myself.


----------



## Erich Generic

Probably because your in love with Owl.


----------



## Erich Generic

Also because your a gay dyke lesbian bitch


----------



## Roger&Me

he see me trollin 
he hatin


----------



## Jabberwocky

Erich Generic said:


> Also because your a gay dyke lesbian bitch



lol'd


----------



## papa

full head of hair and alleged big dick.


----------



## Illyria99

Erich Generic said:


> Also because your a gay dyke lesbian bitch



That's something an 11 year old would say.


----------



## Erich Generic

My dick is 11 years old faggot


----------



## Roger&Me

Illyria99 said:


> That's something an 11 year old would say.



lrn2 appreciate sophisticated humour imho


----------



## We are all ONE

Roger&Me said:


> lrn2 appreciate sophisticated humour imho



currently the least interesting witless lounge poster if not in history


----------



## Roger&Me

its obvious i will not survive here
by wits alone


----------



## Illyria99

erich generic said:


> my dick is 11 years old faggot



8)fail


----------



## We are all ONE

I was supporting you Rog
quoting you , meant for truth
on let me make an eyes roll post

maybe post your first pic?


----------



## laugh

Erich is in imvho


----------



## Roger&Me

We are all ONE said:


> I was supporting you Rog
> quoting you , meant for truth
> 
> maybe post your first pic?



i kno bro, i was just being a lolipop 

become a mod --> gain access to crew forum --> feast eyes upon rog pics aplenty

(warning: my handsome may make your gay permanent)


----------



## We are all ONE

Roger&Me said:


> i kno, i was just being a lolipop
> 
> become a mod --> gain access to crew forum --> feast eyes upon rog pics aplenty


----------



## Erich Generic

Illyria99 said:


> 8)fail



Oh, Illyria baby, don't you know I only care about you?


----------



## Dtergent

Roger&Me said:


> become a mod --> gain access to crew forum --> feast eyes upon rog pics aplenty
> 
> (warning: my handsome may make your gay permanent)



I'm going to czech now and it better be good comrade


----------



## Roger&Me

my handsome shall not disappoint


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Owl Eyed said:


> everything about this is wonderful.
> 
> take me now.



wasnt it like 4 weeks ago you wanted him dead?


gays these days


----------



## Dtergent

poopie said:


> Oh, COME THE FUCK ON!
> 
> I decide to leave the house and B posts nudes?! shit.
> 
> Am I entitled to a repost seeing as how you inspired me posting my last ones?



Where dose at?

Guys guys it wasn't even real nudes

Real nudes are forbidden in my culture


----------



## lonewolf13

Do you make babies with a hole cut in the sheet between you too


----------



## Dtergent

Things roger doesn't look like:

An ugly
A bunny
A dancing

Things roger looks like:

My brother in law with about 300 more calories a day of food intake
Prom king's best friend
Someone from Idaho


----------



## Roger&Me

my dad is from idaho and now that i think about it one of my best bros was prom king in high school 

lol


----------



## Erich Generic

I had Idaho mashed potatoes for dinner they were pretty good


----------



## lonewolf13

I smashed a girl from northern Idaho once. I think Lewis or Clark it was during some festival and an 80's hair band was playing.


----------



## Dtergent

Roger&Me said:


> my dad is from idaho and now that i think about it one of my best bros was prom king in high school
> 
> lol



The nose knows !!


----------



## Dtergent

Of course not! Do you think we are monkeys?


----------



## Roger&Me

i know its been said time and time again round here

but that mustache really is exceptional

i don't even think i could grow one like that if i tried


----------



## Erich Generic

Pm me if anybody wants Dtergent nudes.
I am selling them for a dollar.


----------



## axl blaze

we all have different ideas on what constitutes crazy. being crazy is subjective, what may be crazy for you may not be crazy to someone else

alasdair


----------



## Dtergent

i suppose you're right.

alasdair


----------



## L2R

you're both nuts. 






do please go on


----------



## papa

I still haven't figured out how to post a pic from my tablet. Oh well, it's probably for the best anyway.


----------



## Lysis

Download the imgur app. It makes it easy.


----------



## papa

Thanks..


----------



## Lysis

I taught waao how to do it. we could do a Helpout and I could show you. Of course, when I went to go into his pictures to show him I got "whooaaaa wait nooo you can't go into my picture.. I don't think I want you to see those." lol

All you gotta do is install it, and click "upload pic" and then click "Get embedded codes" and click BBcode and poof it copies it for you.


----------



## papa

Thanks.. I'll play around with it.


----------



## L2R

Lysis said:


> Download the imgur app. It makes it easy.



i am also indebted to you forever for this, seefoo.


----------



## Roger&Me

axl blaze said:


> we all have different ideas on what constitutes crazy. being crazy is subjective, what may be crazy for you may not be crazy to someone else
> 
> alasdair



rofl


----------



## Max Power

Dtergent said:


> i suppose you're right.
> 
> alasdair



I'll take 'Things Alasdair Would Never Say" for 100, Alex.


----------



## Lysis

Lol can he get on a plane? Pharcyde can't get on a plane.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Why not?


----------



## We are all ONE

she is exaggerating again
it was only that one time when Delta experimented w a black stewardess


----------



## Jabberwocky

papasomni said:


> I really don't want to make it any bigger.


Is that dr sulu?


----------



## axl blaze

that's Bruce Lee, nigga


----------



## We are all ONE

axl blaze said:


> that's Bruce Lee, nigga


----------



## papa

Team weed, assemble..


----------



## axl blaze

assembling right now, and listening to the Blue Oyster Cult, in honor of melange


----------



## We are all ONE

I remember being in hour 24 of camping trip trip trip w slushy
We stacked rocks for tally that morning ( hope she posts pics)

I was all set to meet melange that afternoon for burz, nfl, and etc
Told slush, fug Im beat close to flaking and go home and sleep

About 1/4 of the way to his place he texted saying he got called into work
He died the next week


----------



## Wyld 4 X

/thread


----------



## axl blaze

We are all ONE said:


> About 1/4 of the way to his place he texted saying he got called into work
> He died the next week



I have the same story. way back in the day here on BL (when it was better), I drove back from some shows by myself and was going to hit up Negative, this BLer who lived in Indianapolis, Indiana and was quite a great trip-hop DJ, but even a better person

I was just so hammered from the night before that I didn't think I could make a stop, apologized, and he was kewl with it. well the next week he also died. I will never forgive myself for not seeing him that one night

pour your 40 out to all our dead homies


----------



## We are all ONE




----------



## Jabberwocky

We are all ONE said:


> I knew you would come through!
> hugs and snorts and shit



Tell me you guys fucked.


----------



## pasha

DexterMeth said:


> Thanks man.  Ali already emailed me about it during my last ban.  That racist shit is all a facade that started way back as a joke, but i'm done with that.  All my current IRL friends are black.  For real
> 
> We got a crew of "delivery peeps" that are in talks with hip-hop artist "D-lock".  He's commin into town, is looking for 4 new underground sets.  Shit is gonna be wild.



I know you're not racist. In my experience 99% of the people I know who use racial slurs aren't racist. Even some people who use them to deliberately to hurt someone. Still though, it doesn't make it right. Better to have an environment which is sterile of that.


----------



## Roger&Me

lol


----------



## shimazu

Fuck all that dying stuff guys just pass the ball to Tucker and youll be good

Everyone has those moments in life where they coulda shoulda woulda died if like one or seven things went differently and its just like join the fucking club bro anyone whos driven in a car ever was inches from death for the entire duration of the ride let me grab that medal for you. 

that being said, I drove fucked up way too much and if I didnt crash my car id probably still do it. 

and the most serious crash I was in I was totallly sober on the way to work

makes no sense


----------



## Roger&Me

i used to be an epic drunk driver of truly shameful proportions
i don't do that anymore, or even really drink, but i'm surprised as fuck i didn't die
only crash i've ever been was when i got hit by a drunk driver when i was totally sober, im pretty sure there is some kinda irony in there somewhere


----------



## shimazu

is driving on add meds technically "impairment" though? I mean I feel like I'm 3 at Daytona on some stuff

wait he died at Daytona right?

Pocono Speedway then

EXCUSE ME

pocono RACEWAY


----------



## Roger&Me

nice blaque jesus, shim

i need to get a black jesus poster for my wall just for lulz


----------



## shimazu

it's believable because he never met his real dad in life and was raised by a white couple as their own and then once he started forming his own gang to break away from the East 5th Judea Street gang and the Roman Imperial presence he got snitched out by some nig who couldn't even deal with Probation and was like "SHYNE DID IT" and that's how the new testament went IMO


----------



## Roger&Me

lmao

one thing i sometimes say to IRL troll (right wing type) christians is "scientific evidence shows that jesus probably looked a lot like osama bin laden"

which is actually true

you can really get some people to shit their pants with that one tho, some faggots out there have a real hardon for white jesus


----------



## shimazu

Roger&Me said:


> scientific evidence




*NSFW*:


----------



## Roger&Me

yeah pretty much lol


----------



## shimazu

as much as I laugh at stuff that is Kosher, Catholicism is just as lame with the Holy Water stuff. 

and its real funny how, of the three major religions in that area, one turns what we need to live into wine, one doesnt drink at all, and one is not paying this month's price for the 3L Mogen David when the sale tag underneath is still from last month

I wish Hitler and the US could have worked something out after Pearl Harbor, just like a mutual respect kind of thing. Especially since we just wound up at odds with Russia anyway, and all West Germany had to show for it was a decent soccer team


----------



## Roger&Me

at the risk of sounding totally insane, the nazis were pretty cool imho if you're willing to overlook the whole mass murder thing. respect to anyone who actually attempts world domination, i know i would

i think there is a bit of eric cartman in me


----------



## shimazu

they freaking had it man just got a bit cocky when the whole blitzkrieg thing really worked well until it got used right back against them with tanks on one side and human flesh on the other. even though the US wound up on top it generally took 3-4 US tanks just to take out one Tiger and if they weren't wasting all their R&D into making jet aircraft (lol, no gas, refineries are on fire and we're only good at turning the gas nozzles on tbh), they might have made some pretty kewl stuff before we stole all their keepsakes and made the beet cigs back when you got beat up for not enjoying a smoke after a Charleston rehearsal for the local Sadie Hawkins dance


----------



## lonewolf13

Incognito, is that you?


----------



## lonewolf13

This is Ricky Martin.


----------



## Roger&Me

shimazu said:


> generally took 3-4 US tanks just to take out one Tiger



they out-engineered us in just about every way. a huge chunk of the biggest advances in chemistry in the early 20th century (like the haber process for instance) were made by nazi scientists. even most of our best scientists at the time were ex-nazis, it came down to an "our germans are better than your germans" kinda pissing match. 

also fritz haber was pretty much the OG doctor evil:


----------



## lonewolf13

Needs more Ancient Aliens in his tv shows.


----------



## shimazu

im not a neo-nazi since I dont really care enough about Jewish people to go out of my way to smash their windows but would I try and stop someone who did if the whole country was kicking ass at the time?

probably not, and the whole Germanic region has always been somewhat anti-semitic after they realized the whole "lamp burned for 7 days" BS wasnt as impressive when its damn near impossible to spit amd have it NOT land on firewood plus if they fought the Romans and the jews were theyre bitch how you gonna come in here and try and charge a 15% interest on helping someone in need out like you and WHAT ARMY?

yeah, check out these boots, 15% free for every pair we scoop out of the box cars as they roll into the highest "concentration" of dreidels and future best sellers since somebody figured out wtf a dreidel is in the first place

"we dont use regular numbers for our games because numbers arent a game its a paycheck so in our version if you land on this gaudy lighting device you win first dibs on this bread were too cheap to make the right way "


----------



## Roger&Me

i got a lot of respect for the jews too. they're mad industrious people. 

i'm pretty sure that shit about the magic lamp oil was just some stereotypically resource-concerned jew complaining that there can't possibly be enough oil in this lamp, but there was actually a lot


----------



## shimazu

all this minority bashing has gotten me somewhat sleepy finally

nothing derails my brain quite like typical scapegoats, it really is too easy to make fun of certain demographics

and its like whats the knock on German people theyre too stern all the time? L-O-L, just took a few generations to not be so srs after the big one jah? I mean just look at how they spell certain things somebody had a sense of humor back in the day


----------



## Roger&Me

tbh i find everybody's ethnic heritage to be hilarious in some way, especially white people


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah well I find your ethnic heritage             To be.            To be.


----------



## Tude

Roger&Me said:


> tbh i find everybody's ethnic heritage to be hilarious in some way, especially white people



Me, too. I don't get why people take that shit so seriously.


----------



## papa

Four eyes


----------



## pasha

shimazu said:


> and all West Germany had to show for it was a decent soccer team



What about volkswagen (owns a bunch of other car companies), audi (which now owns lamborghini), mercedes, bmw, and beer. That's just to name a few. 

In addition to that germany is one of the most economically stable and self-sufficient nations in the world. They're one of the only nations not affected by the economic crises. They're pretty much the only ones in europe who have been making money for the past few years.


----------



## Jabberwocky

They be ballin


----------



## papa

Straight up


----------



## Roger&Me

baooozs said:


> They're one of the only nations not affected by the economic crises.



germany _caused_ the euro crisis lol


----------



## Dtergent

Roger&Me said:


> germany _caused_ the euro crisis lol



Please expound


----------



## Roger&Me

irresponsible lending. they basically did the same thing that caused sub-prime mortgage crisis in america, by making bad loans to greece, ireland, and other shithole countries. there was a good piece on it in businessweek a couple months ago, and the economist also ran a good review of the euro crisis.


----------



## We are all ONE

papasomni said:


> Four eyes



Goddammit i dont know why
But I lol'd


----------



## pasha

Roger&Me said:


> germany _caused_ the euro crisis lol



Yeah, that's why they're the only nation constantly throwing bail out money to other european nations. 

Dont blame germany for the eurozones travails, blame the euro


----------



## Dtergent

Roger, did most of the loans come from Germany or from international financial institutions? It takes a lot to make a country "unbankable", it's not like loaning to a homeless person.

I agree about the euro, it was a horrible idea. Those countries were complaining about it since the beginning.


----------



## Roger&Me

baooozs said:


> Yeah, that's why they're the only nation constantly throwing bail out money to other european nations.
> 
> Dont blame germany for the eurozones travails, blame the euro



yeah that's what the germans b sayin too *but* blah blah counterpoint blah blah blah i'm too sleep deprived to go into this right now
do you even finance, bro? etc etc


----------



## We are all ONE

Im half German half French
Come on me bros


----------



## pasha

Roger&Me said:


> yeah that's what the germans b sayin too *but* blah blah counterpoint blah blah blah i'm too sleep deprived to go into this right now
> do you even finance, bro? etc etc



Studied sciences not business. I read enough to know that blaming germany for the euro crises is not very well thought out. I stand by what I said, as an independent nation, they're one of the best in the world in many, many aspects.


----------



## Roger&Me

baooozs said:


> Studied sciences not business.



actually im a businessfag nowadays (was business minor plus some courses, actually 6 semester hours short of a bba in addition to my chem bsc)
not that that means anything, i work for a small startup i'm not exactly showin up to goldman sachs in a brooks brothers everyday 
but in all seriousness tho, we are both partially right 
germany is not free of culpability but its not the whole story either, the euro has been fucked for a long time


----------



## shimazu

Yeah but they ruined an entire facial styling for all time


----------



## Roger&Me

the hitler mustache is bound to become fashionable again 
eventually
imho


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

My uncle is a tall German, I talked to him the other day, and I forgot how funny he sounded . he offered me to live there.


----------



## papa

Everybody wants you to live with them.


----------



## bagochina

I'm not really seeing the resemblance of Christina Ricci in that picture pastel.


----------



## We are all ONE

bago, do you have any ahmorecock circa 2003 pics?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yah none at all

rip Richie


----------



## bagochina

Nope I don't.


----------



## We are all ONE

Damn


----------



## pastelcircus

bagochina said:


> I'm not really seeing the resemblance of Christina Ricci in that picture pastel.


thank god.


----------



## lonewolf13

Nice, does it get longer?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm sure she I's wet


----------



## bagochina

Good point, I didn't even think about that.  At least a couple pictures right? I'm sure.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Looks kinda tan too, maybe shopped but still hot


----------



## bagochina

You might be right the front section looks like she is laying on a checkered floor but the back half it just blends into the background, definitely altered.


----------



## n3ophy7e

YES!!!  model  

You have inspired me


----------



## laugh

praise the lord!


----------



## shimazu

its all about the shorts/shoes/shirt combination though

its possible


----------



## pastelcircus

just let 'em hang off your hip valleys like mmmmmhh.

never look back


----------



## Erich Generic

room for 1 more?

Hey laugh 

*NSFW*: 



 high-five


----------



## SideOrderOfOpiates

Anus head.


----------



## modelskinny

SideOrderOfOpiates said:


> Anus head.



pretty much.


----------



## lonewolf13

Ds you should join Florida Georgia line to keep them real.


----------



## axl blaze

hell no he is BAMMER JAMMER all the way

and Alabama will lose in the NCAA Chumpionship to THE Ohio State University

FSU's QB is getting hit wif dat sexual harassment suit


----------



## shimazu

typical FSU criminal


----------



## lonewolf13

Wichitalineman.mp3


----------



## lonewolf13

L2R said:


> the boys are home alone



give owlie a high five for me.


----------



## papa

Pink snapper..


----------



## Roger&Me

papasomni said:


> ^would you buy a used car from this woman?



no but i wouldn't trust programming advice from anyone without pink hair tbh


----------



## aesoprock

n3ophy7e said:


> You have inspired me


i wub you!


----------



## laugh

I'd cut some grass derp I mean I'd cut your hair


----------



## DexterMeth

Nomam not your vapentine  if she is my last downfall, so be it.  I love and i do t  care.  

HA 
Hot bodies..."iinteresting" chicks.    Fuck off.  N3o' is my  last.  Fu 2/


----------



## papa

Oh no,.. not this again


----------



## PurpleKush1

its interesting.....how in this and the old nudie thread alot of guys post heir dicks str8 up, but i have yet to see full pussy shot. Fuck this nudie trhead and the other ..... like ok boobs are nice but no girl yet has posted a pussy shot interesting interesiting isnt it no |?


----------



## We are all ONE

PurpleKush1 said:


> its interesting.....how in this and the old nudie thread alot of guys post heir dicks str8 up, but i have yet to see full pussy shot. Fuck this nudie trhead and the other ..... like ok boobs are nice but no girl yet has posted a pussy shot interesting interesiting isnt it no |?



We've had plenty perv lurker
Now fill up your cup w a healthy dose of fuck you and giddy up on out of here


----------



## beagleboy

aesoprock said:


> i wub you!



I "get" that genre now.


----------



## PurpleKush1

We are all ONE said:


> We've had plenty perv lurker
> Now fill up your cup w a healthy dose of fuck you and giddy up on out of here



Perv? hahahaha go fuck yourself punk its a fact the ratio of pussy to dick pics is ridiculous, and liking pussy is not being a perv. Why am i even in the lounge? i forgot its filled up with a bunch of ASSSHOLES


----------



## papa

Okay, knock it off or I'll have to moderate you guys.


----------



## PurpleKush1

papasomni said:


> Okay, knock it off or I'll have to moderate you guys.



do nt fuck with me i wont fuck with you i was jsut stating a fact man not my problem somebody insults me.


----------



## lonewolf13

STFU purpledush2.

if you don't like, get the hell out.


----------



## Lysis

PurpleKush1 said:


> do nt fuck with me i wont fuck with you i was jsut stating a fact man not my problem somebody insults me.



Seriously, no girl wants to straight up show her snatch. Well, maybe some. Personally, I like the ladies' booby nice pics.

You don't demand in the nudie thread. The nudie thread just provides what it feels like.


----------



## papa

PurpleKush1 said:


> do nt fuck with me i wont fuck with you i was jsut stating a fact man not my problem somebody insults me.



I thought I was being pretty nice about it.


----------



## PurpleKush1

Lysis said:


> Seriously, no girl wants to straight up show her snatch. Well, maybe some. Personally, I like the ladies' booby nice pics.
> 
> You don't demand in the nudie thread. The nudie thread just provides what it feels like.



im not trying to be a dick. I just realise every dude who posts posts a dick pick but ive yet to see a pic of a snatch, face n oface who cares? i dont know. Im just statigin fact a


----------



## Roger&Me

PurpleKush1 said:


> ive yet to see a pic of a snatch



you just think that just cuz ur a new fag, gloeek once posted full sharpie in the ass
and that's just 1 example of classic nudie thread
lurkmoar


----------



## Noodle

purple does what purple wants

don't try to keep a big girl down

she will cut a bitch


----------



## Lysis

Every time I take a closeup with no makeup, I'm reminded of freckles. Fucking hate them.


----------



## Bill

Did geo post dat ass pics
I bet geo posted dat ass pic


----------



## We are all ONE

Those are called liver spots Blanche


----------



## Lysis

I hope I pass my aids to you, asshole


----------



## pasha

PurpleKush1 said:


> im not trying to be a dick. I just realise every dude who posts posts a dick pick but ive yet to see a pic of a snatch, face n oface who cares? i dont know. Im just statigin fact a



That's cuz guys can only post cocks. 

Women on the other hand have assess, puss, and tits to put on display. Personally I'd rather see body + tits or body + ass rather than a zoomed shot of a woman's puss.


----------



## Jabberwocky

PurpleKush1 said:


> Perv? hahahaha go fuck yourself punk its a fact the ratio of pussy to dick pics is ridiculous, and liking pussy is not being a perv. Why am i even in the lounge? i forgot its filled up with a bunch of ASSSHOLES



Hey if you're so worried about it, why don't you just pull your pants down and show us *your* pussy?


----------



## Pharcyde

Where is all the damn cockshots?


----------



## shimazu

kyt don't get all bent out of shape because you chose that lighting ok? but I think I saw you on my cereal box this morning






and I can say this because I have pretty white skin myself, so cry about it


----------



## laugh

reported!


----------



## shimazu

pfft


----------



## laugh

srs bzns for srs


----------



## Roger&Me

*saved trixjacker.jpg


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

the best shots are side angles of girls asses in tight pants/yogo


----------



## kytnism

shimazu said:


> kyt don't get all bent out of shape because you chose that lighting ok? but I think I saw you on my cereal box this morning
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and I can say this because I have pretty white skin myself, so cry about it



not even mad. i LOVE the trix rabbit :D

...kytnism...


----------



## shimazu

for some reason the kid holding the cereal bowl reminds me of how it would look if ss00 drew himself


----------



## n3ophy7e

Baahahahaha omg yes :D


----------



## bagochina

Hard call but I'm gonna have to say the blue hair wins.


----------



## n3ophy7e

the best shots are side angles of girls asses in lace panties


----------



## bagochina

I'm sorry but a close up shot is sexy neo!


----------



## Erich Generic

Nothing spells "it's over dex" like a head of blue and pink hair


----------



## bagochina

You almost wonder what she's gonna do for Easter?


----------



## shimazu

hey bago can you post a bad picture of your gf so everyone can feel better abojt themselves 

or did I misinterpret that whole situation?


----------



## bagochina

No more pictures of my g/f, she is very hesitant to send me tits shot and now I know why.


----------



## lonewolf13

hold on.... let me tuck my lips back in.


----------



## n3ophy7e

lol


----------



## lonewolf13

wat are you listening too?


----------



## xstayfadedx

before I go to bed I have to say lofuckingl


----------



## infantannihilator

xstayfadedx said:


> before I go to bed I have to say lofuckingl



hey bb

i was sad id have to puyt the music away when i went in the shower

turns out washing your hair IS dubstep


----------



## infantannihilator

im not sure how this is possible but 3 hours in and i dont feel like im peaking yet.. shits getting more and more intents :run:


----------



## lonewolf13

are you cleching your jaws and your ear feels pressurized? if yes to any of those. you're gone.


----------



## infantannihilator

yes to everything..


----------



## PurpleKush1

LOL mention something concerning a vagina and everybody goes ballistic, dont forget your prozac kids


----------



## aesoprock

Just STFU already. kthxbye


----------



## ChickenScratch

Per geo's request

https://vine.co/v/hr00b3KUQt3


----------



## pharmakos

PurpleKush1 said:


> its interesting.....how in this and the old nudie thread alot of guys post heir dicks str8 up, but i have yet to see full pussy shot. Fuck this nudie trhead and the other ..... like ok boobs are nice but no girl yet has posted a pussy shot interesting interesiting isnt it no |?



i, too, would like to see more vagina.


----------



## MikeOekiM

ChickenScratch said:


> Per geo's request
> 
> https://vine.co/v/hr00b3KUQt3



wtf


----------



## lonewolf13

welcum to the lounge.


----------



## pasha

fuckin disgusting.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

lonewolf13 said:


> welcum to the lounge.



I welcum on your face to solve the bearded lady hypothesis.

Where's your pic btw?


----------



## Jabberwocky

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> I welcum on your face to solve the bearded lady hypothesis.



Oh no he didn't.........you kn


----------



## soundsystem00

oh yes he did


----------



## Seyer

lonewolf13 said:


> or choppa's retarded brother.



Was thinking the exact same thing tbh.


----------



## pharmakos

good stuff ss

when are you gonna start up your own webcomic?

source jokes from the lounge, of course


----------



## EbowTheLetter

soundsystem00 said:


> oh yes he did



Get rid of that fucking arrow shit and it's the first halfway decent think I've ever seen you post.


----------



## soundsystem00

but.....but....


----------



## Roger&Me

EbowTheLetter said:


> Get rid of that fucking arrow shit and it's the first halfway decent think I've ever seen you post.



lol


----------



## DexterMeth

Erich Generic said:


> Nothing spells "it's over dex" like a head of blue and pink hair



Inconsequential.  I'm done with human relationships.  I'm done with a lot of things.

I just want the nightmares and knife in my heart gone for good.

Call it emo.  I'll call it a response.


----------



## lonewolf13

best prescription is putting down the can and picking up the guitar.


----------



## DexterMeth

Ya ok 211.  I'm already back on opies & barbie dolls amyways.  Game over


----------



## ChickenScratch

Sounds like someone needs to man the fuck up .


----------



## Stoned Immaculate

Man, just buck up Dex. How about putting a smile on and going outside for some fresh air. I'll buy you an ice cream.


----------



## beagleboy

house squatter imo


----------



## MikeOekiM

baooozs said:


> fuckin disgusting.



that's just your opinion.


----------



## DexterMeth

Both of you.  Go jump off a fucking bridge.


----------



## roundnround

pic dex? i think i remember you as hot but not certain if you ever posted one or if im thinking of mr dickcharge always posting pics (incredibly less hawt nao) ... inb4 utfsb


----------



## Droppersneck

DexterMeth said:


> Inconsequential.  I'm done with human relationships.  I'm done with a lot of things.
> 
> I just want the nightmares and knife in my heart gone for good.
> 
> Call it emo.  I'll call it a response.



Secret cutter ^


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

DexterMeth said:


> Inconsequential.  I'm done with human relationships.  I'm done with a lot of things.
> 
> I just want the nightmares and knife in my heart gone for good.
> 
> Call it emo.  I'll call it a response.



What you need is a good woman to pull it out!

Just gotta be quick to make sure it isn't re-inserted.


Go tame some strange, bro


----------



## pasha

Sadly, it probably is.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Just discovered it today.  It lives in Atlanta and I love it.  It's name is TS Madison.

You can get shirts that say she's got a dick.  I'm gonna get one 

http://bigdickbitch.com/tour/


----------



## pastelcircus

Dear santa-


----------



## Noodle

...pastel is now a difficult tease.

Put on some pounds and get back to us silly dilly.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm worried about kynd brother Axl


----------



## Noodle

axl just needs some grease to get things rolling again


----------



## axl blaze

hey! as a matter of fact those were sent to a real, live, actual, consensual, WOMAN

LOL


----------



## PurpleKush1

aesoprock said:


> Just STFU already. kthxbye


Oh. Im sorry. Did i offend you? If yes im happy i did. If you go crazy over a post that is stating the fucking facts mwahahahaha


thenightwatch said:


> i, too, would like to see more vagina.



word


----------



## pasha

Alright fine. Show me your cock and I'll show you my snatch. Plus my prolapsed rectum.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

dex, 
quitters never win.

k?
k.


----------



## DexterMeth

It's not a game or competition. If it was, winning first would be easy.  Here's your sending out vibes back.  Use it for something else.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

I keep my vibes in my pants.


----------



## laugh

roses you fuckin city slicker

i love a good double entendre

double double double


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

laugh said:


> roses you fuckin city slicker



No shit, he must be a super retard. I'm a suburbian and even got that they were roses.


----------



## laugh

Droppersneck said:


> So so many female bluelighters are sexy. I would say the vast majority. I wonder what the correlation is.



iv often wondered the same thing. should be the next lounge thread with a pole added imvho.


----------



## Droppersneck

laugh said:


> iv often wondered the same thing. should be the next lounge thread with a pole added imvho.



Would they all sit on the pole at some point?


----------



## bagochina

I'm a more partial to the white vagina looking flower.  Any chance for pic of you gingerly licking the stamens model?  Spreading the petals with your fingers is optional.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Dex needs n30


----------



## laugh

Droppersneck said:


> Would they all sit on the pole at some point?



only for cash money cracked rock or doap


----------



## Droppersneck

laugh said:


> only for cash money cracked rock or doap



I would paypal that slushymuddy beatle juice chick to tumblr me some photos tbh


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your a fucking weirdo


----------



## laugh

> I would paypal that slushymuddy beatle juice chick to tumblr me some photos tbh


wouldn't we all, wouldn't we all! reckon even owlie would get in on that tbh.


> Your a fucking weirdo


can i get your email address, cutie?


----------



## Droppersneck

laugh said:


> wouldn't we all, wouldn't we all! reckon even owlie would get in on that tbh.
> 
> can i get your email address, cutie?



Oh snap owlie goes both ways. Man it just gets better and better


----------



## laugh

Droppersneck said:


> Oh snap owlie goes both ways. Man it just gets better and better



never judge a book by its cover or shit dribbled on an internets forum of low life scum fuckers.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

laugh said:


> never judge a book by its cover or shit dribbled on an internets forum of low life scum fuckers.



We're scum suckers, not fuckers, get it right.


----------



## slushy muddy water

bake your scum at 345 degrees until golden brown
garnish and serve


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

slushy muddy water said:


> bake your scum at 345 degrees until golden brown
> garnish and serve



I will always take advise from someone whose name screams scum in his muddy water.


----------



## Animal Mother

Guise.


Guise.
GUISE.



hai.


----------



## pastelcircus

Asshole to bowel movement?

_count me in,_


----------



## pharmakos

hahahahahahahaha


----------



## bagochina

Oh god, Kenikie.  Easily one of the most annoying people on here, being a scenester is hard work.  I'm just glad she only posts in the second option fashion thread and in the lame band threads in NEMD.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

No one has been a scenester since 2010, bago.


----------



## bagochina

My point exactly.


----------



## Droppersneck

What is a scenster? Is it like a hipster


----------



## pharmakos

"scenester" was the word for "hipster" in the early 2000's


----------



## bagochina

I'm not really sure to be honest, just kinda thru it into my statement.  It sounded nicer than tries way to hard to be "different".


----------



## pharmakos

^ wait, so you're throwing an F note in there?

idk

edit -- nvm thats a Bflat... still idk!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

No, a scenester refers to someone strictly into the hardocore scene, like a scene a kid. But BL wouldn't know the difference tbh.

So, to your uncultured minds, yes, a scenester is like a hipster, but to a different lifestyle.

The two terms are not remotely similar, but I doubt you will notice the difference smh I'm so cultured...


----------



## Roger&Me

trololol knowing the difference between a scenester and a hipster does not mean you're cultured

knowing the difference between a 1979 and a 1980 opus one otoh, now _that_ kinda faggotry is evidence of having some culture


----------



## pharmakos

idk

all i know is i hated scenesters before "hipster" was a word


----------



## ninjadanslarbretabar

the term  "hipster" comes from the 40s
you should get cultured
thats from way back when the internet was still in black and white


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Roger&Me said:


> trololol knowing the difference between a scenester and a hipster does not mean you're cultured
> 
> knowing the difference between a 1979 and a 1980 opus one otoh, now _that_ kinda faggotry is evidence of having some culture



NO, that just means you're old as fuck.


----------



## pasha

is he? i wouldn't have guessed. had him for around 20-25


----------



## Animal Mother

slushy muddy water said:


> oh you guise
> 
> 
> GUISE.
> guise
> 
> _guise_
> 
> 
> *GUISE...*



Guise...?


Guise, I forgot what I was gonna say, guise.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Nah, he's old


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Maybe you don't extrapolate from how I used to be a little shit in PD, but I I always have been & will continue to be a shit. But ys, so grape wow so vintage such durnk wow so sophisticate


----------



## pharmakos

baooozs said:


> Alright fine. Show me your cock and I'll show you my snatch. Plus my prolapsed rectum.



you're a chick?











this changes everything












also explains your SMod status


----------



## Roger&Me

you're a chick? lololololol  tnw is right this changes _everything_

a/s/l??


----------



## bagochina

Seems like booze might be one alasdairm's alt accounts he was talking about not too long ago...


----------



## Roger&Me

i dunno, i have other suspicions about his alt activity. i mean would you really make your own alt an smod? _maybe_..... but tht is fairly advanced high level trolling tbph


----------



## bagochina

Guess we will have to wait for believable pics to find out for sure.


----------



## Jabberwocky

Roger&Me said:


> is fairly advanced high level trolling tbph



Lol "advanced high level trolling"

Should be a college course, tbh


----------



## ArCi

Most people can identify me by the crescent moon shaped birthmark on my left butt cheek
death doesn't scare me, at least they will know who I am


----------



## Droppersneck

alasadirm couldnt troll his way out of a paper bag. I bet this chick mod is just BL keeping up its PCness imo


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Animal Mother said:


> Concentration camp mode.



Lol


----------



## Erich Generic

Slushy are you OK?

Are you Ok? Are you OK Slushy?


----------



## Erich Generic

nice myspace angle LOSER


----------



## Erich Generic

as for the hair colours

make up your mind


----------



## n3ophy7e

A WHOLE PAGE WITHOUT NUDES???? 

Pull your shit together people

Seriously, what do we all come here for?? 

_(pun intended)_

stfu and post nudes already


----------



## n3ophy7e

Stop being such a bitch


----------



## Erich Generic

dennis rodman called...


*NSFW*: 



 you guessed it
*NSFW*: 



he wants his HAIRDOO back


----------



## n3ophy7e

Who is dennis rodman?


----------



## Erich Generic

google image search "jean claude van damme double team"


----------



## Erich Generic

LOL


i


----------



## BeckyLee

Shit's falling hard, but it's on some deaf ears.


----------



## Erich Generic

n3ophy7e said:


> Stop being such a bitch



just kidding sweet your gorgeous

I just want to see the look on dex's face when he see's that photo


bahahahaha


*NSFW*: 



YOLO


----------



## n3ophy7e

Erich Generic said:


> just kidding sweet your gorgeous


I know DEAR


----------



## Erich Generic

ya'll ready know..

ya'll ready know


----------



## pasha

Roger&Me said:


> you're a chick? lololololol  tnw is right this changes _everything_
> 
> a/s/l??



25/f/you wouldn't believe me if i told you



n3ophy7e said:


> A WHOLE PAGE WITHOUT NUDES????
> 
> Pull your shit together people
> 
> Seriously, what do we all come here for??
> 
> _(pun intended)_
> 
> stfu and post nudes already



What a fine specimen you are.


----------



## pharmakos

requesting baooozs nudes

lets see how you earned that SMod position


----------



## pasha

Not so sure having my naked photos all over the internet is a wise idea for my career or future love life. It's a cultural thing. This is the first and last time.


----------



## pharmakos

very nice

SMod position well-deserved


----------



## pasha

lol. I showed my nudes to staff AFTER I got my sMod spot. 

I need to work on making my butt bigger, I think it's disproportionate to my uncomfortably large breasts which are causing me back problems.


----------



## pharmakos

hold up

i was too busy looking at the breasts at first

whats with the "ratemymelons.com" logo in the bottom right?


----------



## pharmakos

this must be you, then? http://www.ratemymelons.com/browser.php?id=57427


----------



## pasha

thenightwatch said:


> this must be you, then? http://www.ratemymelons.com/browser.php?id=57427



LOL. 

Ummm...yeah...8)


----------



## pharmakos

***busted***


----------



## MikeOekiM

thenightwatch said:


> this must be you, then? http://www.ratemymelons.com/browser.php?id=57427



breastexaminer (7402)
Age:	59
From: Duluth, Minnesota

Firm, and hot as fock!


handy_andy (1155)
Age:	51
From: Gauteng, South Africa

Oh wow... stunning!


ciccone30 (177)
Age:	37
From:	Vicenza, Italia Nord-Orientale (Northeast)

Mother nature calls ..,

%)


----------



## pharmakos

and baoozs, your profile says you're a male

i'm beginning to doubt your commitment to sparklemotion


----------



## pasha

it's better if people think that in such a male dominant world.

My breasts aren't quite that big. Still pretty nice though for my size.


----------



## Owl Eyed

Arci said:


> Most people can identify me by the crescent moon shaped birthmark on my left butt cheek
> death doesn't scare me, at least they will know who I am



this is a lie because i would have noticed it at some point.


----------



## Jabberwocky

fashion police?


----------



## Roger&Me

baooozs said:


> i'll put some nudes up eventually with a spoon for confirmation. just not today. sometime this week.



busty, i trust you will prepare a warm and comfortable space for this in the nudie broeken promises thread



baooozs said:


> it's better if people think that in such a male dominant world.



why on earth would you think that, sweetheart?


----------



## Lysis

She's only 18. She read that on a blog somewhere and hasn't realized it's not true at all.


----------



## Jabberwocky

dammit. made me look


----------



## pharmakos

its the 21st century

women rule the world


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Droppersneck said:


> Why thankyou and I think it goes without saying that your multi colored hair only adds to your gorgeousness.



You change the video to private? Says so now? Get scared we'll laugh at your skinny ass? lulz


----------



## Droppersneck

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> You change the video to private? Says so now? Get scared we'll laugh at your skinny ass? lulz



Yeah its been private I just used it to try and show a picture of myself. I was like 124 there now I an 160 since I quit


----------



## Roger&Me

bitches ain't shit but ho's and trickz

imvho


----------



## Jabberwocky

why are you starting at candles?


----------



## Droppersneck

baooozs said:


> *Not so sure having my naked photos all over the internet is a wise idea for my career or future love life.* It's a cultural thing. This is the first and last time.



Oh so young and naive. Arnt you supposed to be all cool and young and cutting edge/what not. Nothing says that like a tumblr account full of tastefully shot nudes imho


----------



## Roger&Me

cuz i'm HIGH ON DRUGZ


----------



## alasdairm

thenightwatch said:


> i'm beginning to doubt your commitment to sparklemotion


you almost made me smile except you fucked up the quote.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

nothing's ever good enough for you, is it, alasdair?


----------



## Roger&Me

bahahaha 
i need some popcorms for this or something


----------



## Droppersneck

thenightwatch said:


> nothing's ever good enough for you, is it, alasdair?


----------



## Droppersneck

baooozs said:


> Nah. He's hardly ever impressed.
> 
> I said I'll do nudes this week. If you guys press the issue I won't do it. I'm no push over.
> 
> And Lysis sweetie pie, how many female presidents are there? how many female ceo's are there in top 100 richest companies in the world? how many female billionaires are there?
> 
> I know you wanna be a good daddys girl so you decided to take on the alpha male role so you don't have to latch on to a man for success like mommy, resulting in you being a 40+ year old loner who missed out on her child bearing years and now having to resort to shemales like waao for sex because he/she's submissive and lets you shove dildo's up his/her ass for sex...please though keep your bullshit opinions and your snide remarks to yourself expired goods.
> 
> I fuck better than you.
> 
> I suck better cock than you.
> 
> I have a tighter pussy than you.



Oh wow I underestimated you.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Droppersneck said:


> Yeah its been private I just used it to try and show a picture of myself. I was like 124 there now I an 160 since I quit



I feel yuh, well, how did she see it? Or she just saw the first frame of you displayed, like I did.


My max is 280 as a kid, my low weight is 140 as an adult (ditto, cause of a bad time in my life/depression. IV H, and 2 cups of oatmeal (a lot of the time I left out the oatmeal) a day were my nourishment for a year while living in a shit apt in the ghetto), though I haven't quit, I've settled around 190 (I'm 6' of medium-large build, more muscle and 180 will be perfect!)


----------



## axl blaze

hey Droppers, kewl songs, would like to jam out with you one day. I know it sucks I'm a liberal but I own tons of guns and watch lots of football, so hopefully that cancels that out enough for you


----------



## Droppersneck

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> I feel yuh, well, how did she see it? Or she just saw the first frame of you displayed, like I did.
> 
> 
> My max is 280 as a kid, my low weight is 140 as an adult (ditto, cause of a bad time in my life/depression. IV H, and 2 cups of oatmeal (a lot of the time I left out the oatmeal) a day were my nourishment for a year while living in a shit apt in the ghetto), though I haven't quit, I've settled around 190 (I'm 6' of medium-large build, more muscle and 180 will be perfect!)



Lol I lived in a shit house in the ghetto and did the same all I ate was benzos, epsom salt, and canned soup though. Now I go to the gym and shit; 165 is my goal. I think she was talking about this beatles cover I posted the other day
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5PnufotOGOE


----------



## Droppersneck

axl blaze said:


> hey Droppers, kewl songs, would like to jam out with you one day. I know it sucks I'm a liberal but I own tons of guns and watch lots of football, so hopefully that cancels that out enough for you



Man I am socially more liberal than you are. I just like fuckin with all the commies in CE&P. Football some beers and guitar sounds like a plan. Let me know if you are ever coming through KY or middle TN. The only way I am coming to columbus is if I have free tickets to watch an SEC team clown stomp yall lol Or are you a MI fan..


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'll be in Nashville next week.


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> I'll be in Nashville next week.



Ill be in murfreesboro on wednesday b/c I have to fix a bearing on my truck and my bro's got the tools. Also Thanksgiving. What you going for?


----------



## Dtergent

n3ophy7e said:


> Who is dennis rodman?



Really?


----------



## axl blaze

hey she's Australien

she doesn't know about stuff like basketball 






I won't front. he was my idol in the 90s. I was a confused kid


----------



## papa

i have the sports illustrated cover of his when he was with the spurs


----------



## Dtergent

Dennis Rodman in a dress, is what you think of when you don't want to get a boner at your physical checkup


----------



## pharmakos

dennis rodman hangs out with the leader of north korea


----------



## Dtergent

Omg!


----------



## alasdairm

thenightwatch said:


> nothing's ever good enough for you, is it, alasdair?


ask my friends. i'm very easily impressed.

it's not me. it's you.

alasdair


----------



## pharmakos

look for the ViceTV documentary on North Korea


----------



## Roger&Me

i hear kim jong il got dat fire


----------



## Delsyd

thenightwatch said:


> look for the ViceTV documentary on North Korea



that was a good episode.

Too bad they never used any of Hamiltons pieces for the HBO show.


----------



## Roger&Me

Delsyd said:


> any of Hamiltons pieces



which ones were these? not 100% sure i've read them, link?


----------



## beagleboy

N Korea killed a few of their people the other day. I saw it on Yahoo front page


----------



## Jabberwocky




----------



## pharmakos

Delsyd said:


> Too bad they never used any of Hamiltons pieces for the HBO show.



yeah i was really hoping there might be an F&B episode :D


----------



## Roger&Me

i would have to say that f&b is absolute uber mensch, superman tier, wizard level bluelighter. inspired me to study chemistry way back in the day, and he's a genuinely good dude to boot.  i miss seeing his posts


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

thenightwatch said:


> look for the ViceTV documentary on North Korea



http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs...odman-trip-to-north-korea-propaganda-and-all/

"Several months after the buccaneering media network Vice sponsored a February trip by Dennis Rodman and some Harlem Globetrotters to North Korea as part of an HBO mini-documentary, you can now watch the full show online. It's embedded below."

Don't see it below but whatever.


----------



## Droppersneck

Authoritarian communism makes NK the tits imo


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

beagleboy said:


> N Korea killed a few of their people the other day. I saw it on Yahoo front page



What you saw was the rumors of them killing a former lover (for making porn, which is common for money in the DPRK) of Kim Jong Un, and other members of a state band.

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/news/wor...ng-uns-ex-lover-executed-by-firing-squad.html




> The reports in South Korea's Chosun Ilbo newspaper indicate that Hyon, a singer with the Unhasu Orchestra, was among those arrested on August 17 for violating domestic laws on pornography.
> All 12 were machine-gunned three days later, with other members of North Korea's most famous pop groups and their immediate families forced to watch. The onlookers were then sent to prison camps, victims of the regime's assumption of guilt by association, the reports stated.





Droppersneck said:


> Authoritarian communism makes NK the tits imo



It's authoritarian hereditary Stalinism (a corruption of communism, which is a corruption of Marxism), get it right!

"Stalinism is a policy on how to develop a communist society, conceived and implemented by Joseph Stalin in the Soviet Union whilst officially adhering to Marxism–Leninism. Some criticize Stalinist practical measures, such as repression and economic policy, as a deviation from both Marxist and Leninist philosophy"

Plus being hereditary, like royalty.

Fat, girly looking royalty.


----------



## Roger&Me

i think they're just trolling tbh


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Roger&Me said:


> i think they're just trolling tbh



No, definitely. That was my attempt at using a whisper of subtlety to call him a tard'.


----------



## Delsyd

Roger&Me said:


> which ones were these? not 100% sure i've read them, link?


He has his own show on Vice.com called Hamiltons Pharmacopeia and has written quite a few articles for them.

Now i hope youre not confusing him for the BLer Hamilton. Im talking about Hamilton Morris, who is also a BLer, but not the same one.


----------



## Roger&Me

Delsyd said:


> He has his own show on Vice.com called Hamiltons Pharmacopeia and has written quite a few articles for them.
> 
> Now i hope youre not confusing him for the BLer Hamilton. Im talking about Hamilton Morris, who is also a BLer, but not the same one.



oh i see nao, yeah i thought you were talking about blacklight hammilton


----------



## Delsyd

Roger&Me said:


> f&b is absolute uber mensch, superman tier, wizard level bluelighter


that should be his BL title


----------



## Dtergent

Hamilton Morris is a BLer? Whassisname? This makes me very happy.


----------



## Droppersneck

lolwhatdrugz = the lounges white knight of communism


----------



## Delsyd

Dtergent said:


> Hamilton Morris is a BLer? Whassisname? This makes me very happy.



the answer is Duh!!!!

wouldnt you assume so after reading his f&b article?


----------



## Dtergent

I don't know what that article is

I just watched his video about truffles after my mycologist friend was trying to explain the future of mushroom propagation


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Droppersneck said:


> lolwhatdrugz = the lounges white knight of communism



Nope, no fan of communism as it's been done so far.

Matrilineal line/family fled to the USA (from Eastern Europe, but not Russia) after being conscripted into the red army after Lenin and company's red octoberfest and raising the red army any way they could, barely missed a round to the dome.

Just the white night of DPRK not being _true_ commies (and maybe true democratic Communism/Socialism), and they think if they get true ballistic nukes like the real commies, they'll actually have something. They're fake hereditary stalinists.


k



Dtergent said:


> I don't know what that article is
> 
> I just watched his video about truffles after my mycologist friend was trying to explain the future of mushroom propagation



Crazy fungi hyphae fucking that they call X/Y instead of M/F (or was it 1/2)? Oh, that's mushie sex. You're talking about spore propogation? Check out the ascomycete  Cheilymenia fimicola, shoots the bitches like a gun.


----------



## infantannihilator

NK isnt that bad, its just american propaganda

NK has plenty of reason to hate the US and this is one, just look at this non-partisan unbiased docu


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

infantannihilator said:


> NK isnt that bad, its just american propaganda



Straight full of it. Dude, one documentary doesn't mean shit. There are MANY defectors telling their fucked stories about collective punishment, what border on the largest set of concentration like (re-education) forced labor camps anywhere.

One documentary you saw doesn't mean shit. They may not be 10's on the authoritarian dickhole scale, but they're sure as fuck 9.999999999999999999's.


----------



## infantannihilator

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> Straight full of it. Dude, one documentary doesn't mean shit. There are MANY defectors telling their fucked stories about collective punishment, what border on the largest set of concentration like (re-education) forced labor camps anywhere.
> 
> One documentary you saw doesn't mean shit. They may not be 10's on the authoritarian dickhole scale, but they're sure as fuck 9.999999999999999999's.



damn you're mad as fuck

this is too easy


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

infantannihilator said:


> damn you're mad as fuck
> 
> this is too easy



Not mad at all. Ignorant posts on this tard' forum don't change reality, bud.

I'm not too easy to troll, if you don't know me personally, and it's even hard then unless you know me well enough to find the weak spots.

Which aren't fucking Korea, and you don't know and won't know


----------



## infantannihilator

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> Not mad at all. Ignorant posts on this tard' forum don't change reality, bud.
> 
> I'm not too easy to troll, if you don't know me personally, and it's even hard then unless you know me well enough to find the weak spots.
> 
> Which aren't fucking Korea, and you don't know and won't know



pretty much every defector is the edward snowden of NK, and yet you coddle them and praise them for getting away, meanwhile you want to hang snowden


----------



## pharmakos

yeah i buzz my head with the shortest attachment and i'm only into chicks


----------



## infantannihilator

Droppersneck said:


> already said this like 10 times. Its is mind boggling though I bet tnw is butch..



tnw is a chick?

fuck.. pm sent


----------



## Roger&Me

she got some big ass titties too


----------



## lonewolf13

and teeth, and 5head and hair and hands, but it all works out.\\


oh and penis.


----------



## infantannihilator

Roger&Me said:


> she got some big ass titties too



love me some mams :yum:


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## infantannihilator

are you sure thats legal content there bru


----------



## lonewolf13

take it to random pictures asshats.


----------



## pharmakos

infantannihilator said:


> are you sure thats legal content there bru



i look younger there than i really am


----------



## Roger&Me

lookin good, sweetheart


----------



## infantannihilator

thenightwatch said:


> i look younger there than i really am



Damn you pretty hot


----------



## Droppersneck

thenightwatch said:


> i look younger there than i really am



love the bobbed hair cut tnw, sexy imo


----------



## Roger&Me

back off fuckers, she's mine


----------



## pharmakos

are my tits too big?


----------



## infantannihilator

id love to swoon all over your young supple body - have you ever been with a _real_ man?

but I must go watch friday the 13th part 8, jason takes manhatten


----------



## papa

Stop messing up the picture thread guys


----------



## infantannihilator

papasomni said:


> Stop messing up the picture thread guys



lol what

like any fucking thread in this place stays "on topic"

one thing that annoys me most is you guys stick to these million page threads rather than just making new ones

that and I have to edit psots and use the multiquote lol

that and your smilies suck


----------



## lonewolf13

dude just STFU. if you have a pic. post it here, if not. type elsewhere.


----------



## infantannihilator

lonewolf13 said:


> dude just STFU. if you have a pic. post it here, if not. type elsewhere.


Damn I struck a chord


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

thenightwatch said:


> i look younger there than i really am




Uh, you look...... 16. But probably like 25, right?





infantannihilator said:


> one thing that annoys me most is you guys stick to these million page threads rather than just making new ones


I'm gonna go find a pacifier to shove in this bitches mouth and make him STFU


infantannihilator said:


> that and I have to edit psots and use the multiquote lol


Waaaaaahhhhh

I can't work A FUCKING DIGITAL BUTTON THAT QUOTES MORE THAN ONE PERSON AT A TIME.

Hell, I can even break down your quote into _two_ separate ones to taunt your stupidity better, with - magic.

You're just a tard.


----------



## L2R

n3ophy7e said:


> Who is dennis rodman?


Kim Jong king dong's bestie


----------



## ArCi

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> WTF?
> 
> 
> Probably fuck buddy too.
> 
> Once you see the dude.... you don't forget it...



I watched some rehab show awhile ago and Dennis rid an was on it
Guy is actually hilarious.. Made it somewhat worthwhile to continue watching


----------



## Seyer

Lol how defensive are we today.


----------



## Droppersneck

Is she purposley dressed like an late 70s/early 80s casino whore? No offense


----------



## Jabberwocky

Owlie? Dat you?


----------



## slushy muddy water

drinkswithevil said:


> when did you start dating glooek?



*GAAAAHAHAHAAHHALAJDFLSLFKG;DFLB
*

i


----------



## DexterMeth

Hey come on now .

Free zannies & a super hot sister.


----------



## papa

DexterMeth said:


> Hey come on now .
> 
> Free zannies & a super hot sister.



So dex, when you going back to rehab?


----------



## DexterMeth

Smd

Yet you drink and smoke weed.  Fucking hypocritical moron.

Oh ya, but you loved when reds were easy to score and you could make a living sitting on yojr ass turning a wheel.


You so wise.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

but dex he is retired.


----------



## DexterMeth

I'm just jelly


----------



## papa

Maybe I had you mixed up with D's..


----------



## axl blaze

I'm the rock n roll Elvis... before he got terribly bloated on pills and booze


----------



## Thanatos

axl blaze said:


> I'm the rock n roll Elvis... before he got terribly bloated on pills and booze


----------



## Bardeaux

axl blaze said:


> Elvis... before he got terribly bloated on pills and booze



You mean the _awesome_ Elvis, who shot at TV sets to change the channel.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

When I was 16 I had lost my TV remote and made a long stick that could reach to the channel button


----------



## papa

When I was 16, they didn't have remotes and my dad had a long stick that he would poke me in the back of the head with to make me get up and change the channel.


----------



## Erich Generic

Did you tell them how ur dad used to take off his belt and whip you during commercial breaks

Or if the chargers were losig


----------



## papa

Brings up bad memories of superbowl XIV


----------



## axl blaze

papasomni said:


> Brings up bad memories of superbowl XIV


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Erich Generic said:


> Did you tell them how ur dad used to take off his belt and whip you during commercial breaks
> 
> Or if the chargers were losig



my dad get really angry when we are losing , just like me. He even has a chargers room and has a lighting bolt tatted on his calf like LT


----------



## DexterMeth

papasomni said:


> Maybe I had you mixed up with D's..



That would scare me into thinking in the past.  I get the line.  But ya, I'll just "you so wise...errrrr".



papasomni said:


> When I was 16, they didn't have remotes and my dad had a long stick that he would poke me in the back of the head with to make me get up and change the channel.



Your dad was black and named WAAO?


----------



## Droppersneck

papasomni said:


> When I was 16, they didn't have remotes and *my dad had a long stick that he would poke me in the back* of the head with to make me get up and change the channel.



All I saw when looking at the post. Must have been in counseling for a good bit.


----------



## pharmakos

lovegluegunnin said:


> I'm feeling confident, so the first one is a picture of me. The rest will be complete nautical nonsense.



what's with that watermark in the bottom right?


----------



## Droppersneck

lilo and stitch called


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

WTF does that even mean?


----------



## Droppersneck

lolwhatzdrugs said:


> WTF does that even mean?



What I am the only one in the lounge not allowed to make an avant garde response. IDK half the shit that is being said here as it is in Dex-code.


----------



## lovegluegunnin

thenightwatch said:


> what's with that watermark in the bottom right?




I used a webcam service to take the picture, but nice attempt at making me look like a fake. I can provide several other pictures as well as photo ID if necessary.


----------



## Droppersneck

Dude^


----------



## Erich Generic

wb keaton faggot


die die die


----------



## lovegluegunnin

Droppersneck said:


> Dude^




Hey man, I'm just sayin'. I have nothing to hide. It's just one of my biggest pet peeves when someone tries to make a liar out of me.


----------



## Droppersneck

lovegluegunnin said:


> Hey man, I'm just sayin'. I have nothing to hide. It's just one of my biggest pet peeves when someone tries to make a liar out of me.


there is nothing wrong with being a dude pretending to be a chick online I did back in the day when I used to troll this mormon dating site.


----------



## shimazu

lol lilo and stitch


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Dropper, same with me like 12 years old trolling dudes in yahoo's 'cyber' rooms and then say JK and send them a picture of a huge cock. lol 

As for the avant garde, I saw no rule against you posting odd shit? Why am I confused as to what the fuck you're saying.

And I haven't taken enough qnty and variety to talk in Dexlish.


----------



## lovegluegunnin

Droppersneck said:


> there is nothing wrong with being a dude pretending to be a chick online I did back in the day when I used to troll this mormon dating site.



I didn't say there was, but it's rather insulting when you post a picture of yourself and then someone starts questioning aspects of the picture like I'm actually not myself, lol


----------



## Erich Generic

lovegluegunnin said:


> I used a webcam service to take the picture, but nice attempt at making me look like a fake. I can provide several other pictures as well as photo ID if necessary.



sorry but I'm way more attractive than you


time to shut up, bitch


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Erich Generic said:


> time to shut up, bitch



Irony itt.


----------



## Erich Generic

looks like we have a faggots on our hands


----------



## Droppersneck

lovegluegunnin said:


> I didn't say there was, but it's rather insulting when you post a picture of yourself and then someone starts questioning aspects of the picture like I'm actually not myself, lol


Well when people get really offensive quick it makes people suspicious, but why would you care irregardless. 



lolwhatzdrugs said:


> Dropper, same with me like 12 years old trolling dudes in yahoo's 'cyber' rooms and then say JK and send them a picture of a huge cock. lol
> 
> As for the avant garde, I saw no rule against you posting odd shit? Why am I confused as to what the fuck you're saying.
> 
> And I haven't taken enough qnty and variety to talk in Dexlish.



I would say I am the most concrete poste in TL. Shimazu got my reference.


----------



## Erich Generic

^nice second quote there bud, it makes you think she's not interested


----------



## lovegluegunnin

Well, negative feedback is to be expected when it comes to posting selfies on the internet. I wish you all the best in life (or your lack thereof), and a wonderful day.


----------



## Erich Generic

thaat's right

did u see what I did just did there  faggot?

bow down to zehn


----------



## Erich Generic

lovegluegunnin said:


> Well, negative feedback is to be expected when it comes to posting selfies on the internet. I wish you all the best in life (or your lack thereof), and a wonderful day.



to be expected BY YOU

it's no wonder your so uglyyyYyYyy

eww


----------



## Droppersneck

No need to get butt hurt if that is you then you know it and that is all that matters. And the person in that pic is not unattractive imo


----------



## lovegluegunnin

Erich Generic said:


> thaat's right
> 
> did u see what I did just did there  faggot?
> 
> bow down to zehn



I have a question. 
Have you been to the doctor recently? Because I think that a cat scan may be necessary. It seems evident to me that you have a stick lodged up your ass.


----------



## Erich Generic

it's time for me to double log off and send this bitch to hell


----------



## lovegluegunnin

Droppersneck said:


> No need to get butt hurt if that is you then you know it and that is all that matters. And the person in that pic is not unattractive imo



True. I didn't think about it that way. Thank you, by the way.


----------



## Erich Generic

Erich Generic said:


> it's time for me to double log off and send this bitch to hell



pls

only shimazu has access to my medical records and even then, I wouldn't give it to him.

and to think you're so quick off the gun?




lovegluegunnin said:


> I have a question.
> Have you been to the doctor recently? Because I think that a cat scan may be necessary. It seems evident to me that you have a stick lodged up your ass.


----------



## Erich Generic

guess who just got told


----------



## Droppersneck

Dude AOL was like the wild west for trolling back in the dial up days!


----------



## Droppersneck

I feel like the lounge has some well crafted trolls just imagine if we board raided a random message board. That would be pretty interesting.


----------



## Erich Generic

aol is for faggots


----------



## Droppersneck

Saying XXXXX is for faggots is not very tactful and rarely gets anyones goat imo.


----------



## Erich Generic

what are you getting at?


----------



## Erich Generic

it's too bad they can still see those posts, or did someone give you low level mod ? lolol


----------



## Erich Generic

in the late 90's someone put you on their shit list, with the right amount of deals being made.

one thing led to another and they thought it'd be for shits and giggles to give you a sense of moderatorship


----------



## Erich Generic

the trolling happens regardless of your cause.


your failure to implement a successful outcome has led you to this demise


----------



## Animal Mother

Lol touching.


Toucher.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Animal Mother said:


> Lol touching.
> 
> 
> Toucher.



(n) toucher (a person who causes or allows a part of the body to come in contact with someone or something)


srsly, princeton's dictionary


----------



## Droppersneck

^ toucher


----------



## Lysis

It scares me that papa looks like a lot of the sunday school teachers I had. Not in that pedo way but in that "Holy shit were my sunday school teachers moderators in a drug forum with a bunch of degenerates thrown in the Lounge?"


----------



## Animal Mother

EbowTheLetter said:


> lolconvict.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No, YOU ahhhh!


lolme


----------



## papa

Lysis said:


> It scares me that papa looks like a lot of the sunday school teachers I had. Not in that pedo way but in that "Holy shit were my sunday school teachers moderators in a drug forum with a bunch of degenerates thrown in the Lounge?"



You turned out okay..


----------



## Lysis

papasomni said:


> You turned out okay..



I'm a pink haired computer nerd whore having "relations" with the biggest jackass in the Lounge. Not just a random lounger...the biggest douche.

You're responsible for the innocents of the next pink haired nerd, papa.


----------



## axl blaze

^ hahaha, you're fucking awesome Lysis


----------



## xstayfadedx

^hahahahaha


foolsgold said:


> no dnt think so i look fucking old i know that


It wasn't me trying to be mean, but you guys do look a lot alike... imo


----------



## Noodle

oh my gawd

sooo much leg though

at least husband one is placed appropriately


----------



## bennyZA

I use a computer now, this was me a few days ago.


----------



## lolwhatzdrugs

Man, I can't think..... I just gotta, burn one


----------



## Jabberwocky

Do you have a fat lip?


----------



## DexterMeth

Go fuck a camel


----------



## kytnism

have another beer and _then_ post, droppers.

you could make another peanut butter jelly/why does?/i luv guns/lol obama/me shitfully playing my guitar thread.

or you could just simply go back to being unimportant? the choice is up to you.

...kytnism...


----------



## ArCi

I think he's pretty good at playing guitar


----------



## lonewolf13

Rawwrrr kitty. I likey.


----------



## kytnism

Arci said:


> I think he's pretty good at playing guitar








...kytnism...


----------



## ArCi

yeah arci you fucking faggot what the hell do you know about instruments?


----------



## lonewolf13

Go Broncos


----------



## Marijuanster

Should be a good game with both teams trying for the 1 seed. I would be there if tickets weren't going for like 500 bucks.


----------



## lonewolf13

Srsly?


----------



## Bardeaux

Droppersneck said:


> Literally wearing your political beliefs as a hat.



I ran out of room on my bumper tbh


----------



## Marijuanster

nah I just looked it up the cheapest nose bleads are over 100 and lower upper deck and middle are 250 to 300. Still with beer and parking to buy that shits bonkers. Parking passes are from 58 to 120 or so bucks for this one according to stub hub lol


----------



## lonewolf13

Closest games to me r Dallas, Denver, and Arizona. But I'd much rather watch a Broncos game.


----------



## Marijuanster

Arizona is the shit this year I really like how the are playing. I bet Broncos tics are similar to Chiefs tics right now, where you have to buy them from a reseller for a premium no matter who they are playing.


----------



## lonewolf13

I like how UofA embarrassed Oregon.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I like how sd will win the sb because of the Eagles superstition, and I'm sure kc will lose the rest of the season


----------



## lonewolf13

Papa said knock that shit off. So knock it off.


----------



## Marijuanster

Lolz you were so lucky to get the two best pass rushers in the league hurt before the end of the fist half and you still only won because Reid mismanaged the clock.  Not to mention we had two starting O linemen outand a DE. Rivers is a the man though gotta give him that. KC will be 13-3 this year. You really think the Raiders and Redskins will beat us? Even the Colts have looked straight up bad lately.


----------



## lonewolf13

Afc west. Is the best.


----------



## lonewolf13

Except for Oakland.


----------



## Marijuanster

yep 3 teams to the playoffs I'm thinking.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No offense though kc is a good team but now they will face good qbs like the last two weeks, before it was 2-3rd string qbs. Any given Sunday though, also kc has had like two sacks in the past three games


----------



## Marijuanster

they're getting schemed on Manning only took 3 step drops and the ball was out, the pocket was closing fast on Rivers and they were getting to him before they were injured.  Still though the secondary looks horrible when there isn't enough pressure. We'll see what happens come playoff time. Besides the Offence looks a lot better at least


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Cooper and cox are horrible

I seriously threw my beer can at my TV because of cox, then felt better cuz copper sucked too


----------



## Marijuanster

Cooper is a rooky and is actually super good dunta robinson and sean smith are the horrible ones.


----------



## kytnism

mama said knock you out.

...kytnism...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Marijuanster said:


> Cooper is a rooky and is actually super good dunta robinson and sean smith are the horrible ones.


both of our secondary was getting burnt


----------



## Pill2Chill

Wrong thread, i think.
Yeah, wrong thread.


----------



## shimazu

ima name my first kid Peeter

and just call him Pee


----------



## lovegluegunnin

kytnism said:


> ...kytnism...




totally janking that meme just sayin'


----------



## Jabberwocky

^stfu


----------



## lovegluegunnin

SarcasticOne said:


> ^stfu



wanna tussle fgt?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah you're just an ugly tramp who's well past her prime. I wouldn't fuck you with tnw's dick.


----------



## lovegluegunnin

SarcasticOne said:


> Yeah you're just an ugly tramp who's well past her prime. I wouldn't fuck you with tnw's dick.




awk moment when tussle means fight tho.........


----------



## shimazu

SarcasticOne said:


> . I wouldn't fuck you with tnw's dick.



???


----------



## Erich Generic

Thank you, Papasomni.

The thought of you dying, it really hurts.

I figure I'd keep everyone up to date.

It's good to put a face to all the troll action that's been going on...


----------



## DexterMeth

Looks like a girl that only drinks beer.


----------



## Erich Generic

lmao


----------



## Erich Generic

You know papasomni, I can give you a really good reason as to why you banned me.

For trolling purposes of course. If only you really knew who my neighbors were.


----------



## DexterMeth

Is it AMANDA?


----------



## Erich Generic

Close, it is Tay, bromo.

His father was the Dean of a christian university.

He went straight into the military after he was so incompetent academically wise.


----------



## Droppersneck

Are you GodandLove EG?


----------



## Erich Generic

Droppersneck said:


> Are you GodandLove EG?



Congratulations on the hardest hit you've ever achieved.

Does it make you feel like a real man?


----------



## DexterMeth

A "real man".


----------



## Erich Generic

I will use your closest enemy to defeat you.
I am the system.

I can see through you!


----------



## Droppersneck

Erich Generic said:


> Congratulations on the hardest hit you've ever achieved.
> 
> Does it make you feel like a real man?



wat? I am serious I thought that might be a troll secondary tor account.


----------



## DexterMeth

N3o's hair smells like heaven.  Not even sorry.


----------



## Erich Generic

Droppersneck said:


> wat? I am serious I thought that might be a troll secondary tor account.



Straight up, playa.

What you know about me?

I was burried alive nigga


----------



## Erich Generic

I went straight into the military coffin at birth.
My family was born into military prison.

And now you get old fags like papasomni banning me aand shit?


I know you love your wife, but I will fuck YOU UP


----------



## Erich Generic

How many generations of my kinship does it take to earn some respect around here?


----------



## Droppersneck

Dude you were straight taunting him and deserved it and I dont believe in bannings in almost any circumstance.


----------



## Erich Generic

I resurrected the fucking strongest Vampire in Germany fool.

All by my fucking self.


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol.

I'm going to tell people in the psychward about you.


----------



## Erich Generic

And then maybe then you'd know what true family is.


----------



## Droppersneck

DexterMeth said:


> Lol.
> 
> I'm going to tell people in the psychward about you.



Compliment of the highest degree or slight?


----------



## Owl Eyed

i like drunk erich more than adderall erich


----------



## Roger&Me

Owl Eyed said:


> i like drunk erich more than adderall erich



i was actually just thinking about what a terrifying notion it would be if erich were posting like this sober


----------



## xstayfadedx

After sobering up I have realized that Pastel does not have glowsticks in her hand.... they're actually suppositories.


----------



## Animal Mother

bagochina said:


> I wonder if pastels pregnancy scare thread will be better than illys?


Direct me to these things.


----------



## Mariposa

Did pastel impregnate illy?  420yoloswag


----------



## bagochina

I was just trying to predict the future concerning pastel but illy did have a pregnancy thread that got closed, no surprise it sucked.


----------



## Animal Mother

Oh well.

Let's predict some other shit.
When will lysis participate in an interracial gangbang, that results in Waao later contracting lip herpes?


----------



## Tude

Speaking of, where's Lysis? I don't believe she's posted in a few.


----------



## bagochina

Probably somewhere near Atlanta.  Pacing the floors, eating a turkey drumstick, and trying not to think about the shakes she is developing from her video game withdrawal.


----------



## Tude

Video game withdrawals are serious business.


----------



## Owl Eyed

dwe is a 26 year old manchild who is still stuck in the woe-is-me stage of adolescence.


----------



## pastelcircus

xstayfadedx said:


> After sobering up I have realized that Pastel does not have glowsticks in her hand.... they're actually suppositories.


be the bluelight.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I have no idea what's going on, that's my mom. And yes that's 15 mins ago. 

Unfortunately in had to move back with her because money issues, but Hawaii is siiiiiiiiiiiooooock brah


----------



## Owl Eyed

paw paw decided to stop paying for living expenses.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Nah I got fired for stealing from work and pawning the hair dryers 


nice dryers


----------



## Tude

At least you didn't go to jail.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Oh I went to jail alright while in withdraws


----------



## Tude

Well, that sucks.  Good thing you're in Hawaii now.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yah maybe you can come n sick my dick


----------



## Droppersneck

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Nah I got fired for stealing from work and pawning the hair dryers
> 
> 
> nice dryers



Are you still able to do hairdressing jobs or did they revoke your license?


----------



## papa

Take this chit chat to another thread. This one is for pics.


----------



## Erich Generic

itt old age derails yourself from threads


----------



## papa

So hot


----------



## shimazu

ahhh I remember middle school boobs


----------



## Lysis

It's a glimpse into the future.


----------



## shimazu

2-3 is the only real acceptable amount of bracelets to be wearing

any more and youre just a sell out


----------



## Dtergent

Isn't it? I often think of the grinch when I see myself in the morning

That's life kids


----------



## EbowTheLetter

I've found that 90% of the women I've slept (and stayed till the sun also rises) with have a crazy/feline/apparently grinch look in the morning.


----------



## Erich Generic

eww you need to go on a diet

your face it too fat homo

]and where the fuck is your makeup

I;d rather fap to some mutha fuckin' ladies boys

after seein yo pic, bitch


----------



## Erich Generic

you have to weave 50 more baskets before I give you a slice of bread

erich says get on your knees

 pray to the catholic gods your country worships so much


it's tOo bad their ships sailed away 250 years ago faggot


----------



## Erich Generic

you weave the baskets


I can see your face


you hesitate to smile

cause I am so strong.


----------



## pharmakos

"the cat that ate the canary"?


----------



## Erich Generic

here is an in-gaem screencap of me being legendary


----------



## Erich Generic

that's right 2-wheeler against those fags with 4


----------



## Erich Generic

thenightwatch said:


> "the cat that ate the canary"?



let's dynasty warriors sometime


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Pedos everywhere on this forum


----------



## Animal Mother

amanda_eats_pandas said:


> There is a strong possibility that she was 13 in that picture.





DrinksWithEvil said:


> Pedos everywhere on this forum


I fap to a photoshopped pic of your adolescent looking ass in drag.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i guess thats what prison does to you


----------



## axl blaze

I guess I can fap to this, Iunno


----------



## Animal Mother

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i guess thats what prison does to you



That's probably where it developed.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i think there is groups for that kind of thing.


----------



## laugh

dwe your mum is a milf fyi moah pics please


----------



## Dtergent

EbowTheLetter said:


> I've found that 90% of the women I've slept (and stayed till the sun also rises) with have a crazy/feline/apparently grinch look in the morning.



How many? Quick so I can find comfort in numbers


----------



## lonewolf13

Hoe.


----------



## dopemaster

I don't think DWEs mum is much older than me even.  I would totally hit that.  How would you like to call me pop's DWE.  We could do a bit of NDTITL together too and I would make your mother so happy.  I would take her on a sexual journey.  I would get karma sutra on her. 

She would be so sexually satisfied she wouldn't care about your habits and would give you nice stuff and money. 

How bout it mate?  But seriously how old is she like late 30s, early 40s?


----------



## Dtergent

lonewolf13 said:


> Hoe.



Ebow is such a ho. He has a secret girlfriend too.


----------



## Owl Eyed

dopemaster said:


> I don't think DWEs mum is much older than me even.  I would totally hit that.  How would you like to call me pop's DWE.  We could do a bit of NDTITL together too and I would make your mother so happy.  I would take her on a sexual journey.  I would get karma sutra on her.
> 
> She would be so sexually satisfied she wouldn't care about your habits and would give you nice stuff and money.
> 
> How bout it mate?  But seriously how old is she like late 30s, early 40s?


lol


----------



## laugh

most of dopemasters posts are tldr but I'm glad i read that one.


----------



## lonewolf13

I haz thoz feelz 2


----------



## dopemaster

laugh said:


> most of dopemasters posts are tldr but I'm glad i read that one.



I am getting better at posting so I encourage you all to read my posts.  I am off the bad IVNDTITL and just doing medium NDTITL so my brain is working.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

She's 52


----------



## laugh

how about a video of her twerking?


----------



## dopemaster

She ages like fine wine.  Damn yo she looks younger than some chicks that I know who are 30.

Some people age better I guess.  I am guessing people in your family live long. 

Most people in my family live long lives.  My granpa is 90, granma is in her 80s and me mum is 65 and she looks about 15 years younger.  My mum and grandmum are in perfect health.  

I still look like a teenager if I shave.  It really freaks me out to be clean shaven, so I stay bearded.  It really freaks me out to look like I did when I was 16.  Its like looking in the mirror on acid too long.


----------



## We are all ONE

shove it up your asshole and buttkegel faggot


----------



## Erich Generic

He has to defend his title


----------



## laugh

someone should shoop a johnson up ss00 nose imo. picking a winner ftw.


----------



## shimazu

Roger&Me said:


> shim is much more entertaining when he's being funny than when he's telling other ppl they're not funny
> 
> imho



its the part of the job nobody likes doing but according to these algorithms tnw should diaf


----------



## Roger&Me

well you can't argue with algorithmic output, i mean we use them for a reason rite?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Awesome entheo,but still on script s?


----------



## Thanatos

^ trying to taper, dropped 2 of them cold turkey.


----------



## Roger&Me

good luck with that entheo, i was on benzos and shit for a while too. those things are terrible for you tbh, so glad i'm off 'em now

after a while they actually start causing the problems they're supposed to fix

 [sorry for dtitl]
[[back on topic]]


----------



## Droppersneck

Have you been taking labyrinth era jennifer connelly posing classes?


----------



## pharmakos

definitely a resemblance between gloeek and jennifer connelly

which is a good thing


----------



## gloeek




----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Droppersneck

She was my childhood crush and I always thought Bowie was a creepy fag till Ill started listening to good music around 14


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## gloeek

great movie, tnw.


----------



## Roger&Me

if your goal is to induce suicidal depression


----------



## pharmakos

yeah i only watch that movie until about half through.... i quit watching while they're still high and happy as hell.


----------



## gloeek

Requiem For A Dream is one of my all time favorite movies, but then again I have had my bouts with suicidal depression...


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I always wanna cry when the other mom says, "All you have to do is love your momma" to a young Marlan or Damian Wayans, then I want to fucking DIE .

It's my fav, followed by _The Fountain_ goddamn Aronofsky.


----------



## Droppersneck

That fridge and his arm fuck me up every time. It does make me want to get high tbh


----------



## pharmakos

The Fountain is so good


----------



## Roger&Me

thenightwatch said:


> yeah i only watch that movie until about half through.... i quit watching while they're still high and happy as hell.



the book is even worse man. this summer i read all the hubert selby junior novels straight through and when i was done i was so miserable i was literally shaking

that guy was a fucked up guy imho


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Not fucked up. Genius.


----------



## Roger&Me

well yeah, a fucked up genius tho

apparently he almost died like a dozen times before the age of 25 cuz he got TB, had a lung removed, fried his brain from streptomycin treatment, and all sorts of crazy shit. i'm not surprised his work was so dark


----------



## Bob Loblaw

_Last Exit to Brooklyn_ and _Requiem_ are fucking golden. I want to read more of his shit.


----------



## laugh

Hey Muhammad


----------



## Droppersneck

Im just bidding my time till this post gets deleted


----------



## laugh

Iv always wanted to grow a beard like that shima but my face gets itchy. How do you negate the itch?


----------



## shimazu

laugh said:


> Iv always wanted to grow a beard like that shima but my face gets itchy. How do you negate the itch?





idk, I scratch it every now and then


----------



## pastelcircus

he's my pet thoe.


----------



## shimazu

do they sell live baby seals at petsmart or does he only eat trail mix as well?


----------



## pastelcircus

that and the occasional can of sardines, i know how to share.


----------



## papa

Droppersneck said:


> Im just bidding my time till this post gets deleted



These posts don't get deleted. You can find them all in the off topic thread. If I wasn't taking care of these threads, they would contain 1000 posts with about 30 pictures.


----------



## Droppersneck

papasomni said:


> These posts don't get deleted. You can find them all in the off topic thread. If I wasn't taking care of these threads, they would contain 1000 posts with about 30 pictures.



lol good call and very true. Unfortunately I have no picture to validate this post. What if I wanted to comment on how sexy pastel looks in that pic would that be post worthy?


----------



## laugh

absolutely imo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sweet sweater pastel


----------



## bagochina

What's the deal with your bottom lip gloeek?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Lol


----------



## pharmakos

shimazu said:


> my beard still sucks some parts grow in longer than other ones and instead of buying a trimmer I just blow all my remaining money on pot



you can get a cheapo trimmer for like $15


----------



## shimazu

thenightwatch said:


> you can get a cheapo trimmer for like $15



yeah but I already own a pair of scissors and there's a lot of things I could buy for 15 dollars. not necessarily on its own but shit adds up man


----------



## pharmakos

when i was your age, i had a good job and wasted all my money on weed

just saying


----------



## Droppersneck

When I was his age I was walking ten miles through the snow barefoot. I would spend my allowance of 10 cents on two bus rides and a bag dope.


----------



## shimazu

thenightwatch said:


> when i was your age, i had a good job and wasted all my money on weed
> 
> just saying



when I'm your age, I'm not going to be paying for any of my weed


----------



## Droppersneck

shimazu said:


> when I'm your age, I'm not going to be paying for any of my weed



Ah that's the way I think and do lol


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

ChickenScratch said:


> Please move to Atlanta and ruin my already fucked life



Is your ex-wife hotter than me? ... because I'm really insecure.


----------



## ChickenScratch

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Is your ex-wife hotter than me? ... because I'm really insecure.



Not even close


----------



## Droppersneck

Shit man if your taking bids come on down to KY. Your hot but not hot enough for me not to take advantage of your insecurities.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

Droppersneck said:


> Your hot but not hot enough for me



my Scratch  would never say anything like this to me.


----------



## Droppersneck

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> my Scratch  would never say anything like this to me.



Its why I put the wink. Being a dick is kind of my thing you would learn to love it! In all honesty you are very attractive imo


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

thenightwatch said:


> when i was your age, i had a good job and wasted all my money on weed
> 
> just saying



And where exactly did that get you....
Ahem, just saying...


----------



## ChickenScratch

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> my Scratch  would never say anything like this to me.



Scratch know what mama knife need.  And plus, he's from Kentucky.  I mean, like literally from Kentucky.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

muahahah.... how many times have you taken the long route just to avoid Kentucky... muahahhaha.


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Scratch know what mama knife need.  And plus, he's from Kentucky.  I mean, like literally from Kentucky.



I am actually from SW Georgia. At least people can drive in KY cant say the same for the ATL. I am half and half with KY and middle TN. The only states I avoid on purpose are IN, MI, NJ, AL, and MS.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Damn kid, you're basically from Alabama.  Now I get the whole extreme right wing Georgia fan thing.


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Damn kid, you're basically from Alabama.  Now I get the whole extreme right wing Georgia fan thing.



Lol right. I grew up hating AL more than anything. I hate the gumps and I always will. Arnt you from East TN? the crappiest part of TN. And that is saying something considering memphis.


----------



## ChickenScratch

Droppersneck said:


> Lol right. I grew up hating AL more than anything. I hate the gumps and I always will. Arnt you from East TN? the crappiest part of TN. And that is saying something considering memphis.



Memphis is in Arkansas you idiot


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Memphis is in Arkansas you idiot


Its okay I lived in Kingsport I can sympathize. BTW Albany is as georgia as it gets imo


----------



## ChickenScratch

Droppersneck said:


> Its okay I lived in Kingsport I can sympathize. BTW Albany is as georgia as it gets imo



Albany ain't all that bad.  Actually, it is, but I can think of worse.


----------



## Droppersneck

ChickenScratch said:


> Albany ain't all that bad.  Actually, it is, but I can think of worse.



So what are you knoxville? morrisville? greenville? they all suck. Yes albany is a crime ridden shit hole and I rarely go back. Loved growing up there though and it is better than statesboro or augusta


----------



## ChickenScratch

I don't wanna have a hick discussion here.  All of those places make me depressed as fuck


----------



## Droppersneck

I feel ya but you know where I lived and you are acting all high and mighty about your former towns.


----------



## Max Power

papasomni said:


> You can find them all in the off topic thread.



No one gives two shits about that thread or any of the other worthless stickies in this forum. Just delete them already, holy fuck.


----------



## Droppersneck

Max Power said:


> No one gives two shits about that thread or any of the other worthless stickies in this forum. Just delete them already, holy fuck.



Exactly I like the cut of your jib. Good discussion is good discussions. I think Papa just wants it to be easier to find the pics to fap to. Just save em bro!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

more pics of the jailbait with the bright red lipstick gloeek,thanks


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Droppersneck said:


> I saw the first season and jessica langes old school over acting annoys me. And also there is no question it is a chick show on this one. Soap opera ( not that there is anything wrong with watching it)



your hopeless

im talking about the 2nd season 






sadly season 3 has a lighter tone thatn season two


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Droppersneck said:


> Soap opera VER. house on haunted hill imo. Also nothing scares me except for tyrannical governments and the po po




DROPPER DROPPE DO DROPPER DI DIE dOOO DRPPAAAAA






i remember when i saw this scene i was so giddy... shit was epic


----------



## We are all ONE

*Your Mom's a server TBPH IMO :-l*

.refresh


----------



## gloeek

refresh x 1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000001


----------



## Lysis

I LOL that bluelight is #2 in my search results for the error https://www.google.com/search?q=ser...j4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8

The server "load" is high. We got big balls with huge loads here at BL.


----------



## Erich Generic

I would like randomly generated customized server busy messages please.


----------



## Lysis

It should say "GTFO Erich and come back later."


----------



## Erich Generic

*refreshes the page five more times in a row*


----------



## Erich Generic

"That oughta do it."


----------



## Tude

I'd like a glass of water, no lemon!


----------



## Lysis

75% of the server load time is probably 90% of the lounge hitting refresh from the damn message.


----------



## Erich Generic

I made it so they can't cache the server busy page onto my computer, so they have to retransmit the information to me every time.


----------



## Tude

I think bl should be more accessible to the elderly.


----------



## Lysis

Oh you are clever Erich. Maybe we should make a bot and use multiple VPNs to hit the server all at once and watch the rage.

I will make my bots chinese


----------



## gloeek

ya'll come back, ya here...

*refresh*

GOD DAMN! PAPA, FIX THIS BULLSHIT!!

plz


----------



## We are all ONE

gives new meaning to asian dickheads


----------



## We are all ONE

lol Michael lol


----------



## Lysis

it's an apocalypse. Refresh refresh refresh...


I vote for "The server is nodding out at the moment from a big fat shot.. Come back later if it doesn't die. RIPPER IS GANGSTA"


----------



## We are all ONE

jesus, I just remembered using the complimentary hotel shower cap as a condom
lol no wonder the server is busy


----------



## Lysis

I still have nightmares of pulling that out of my vagina.


----------



## papa

gloeek said:


> ya'll come back, ya here...
> 
> *refresh*
> 
> GOD DAMN! PAPA, FIX THIS BULLSHIT!!
> 
> plz




hang on guys, I'm gonna reboot it.


----------



## papa

when I was admin, I had top priority access. the only time we knew the server was messed up was if someone told us.


----------



## Lysis

Well as long as 3 people can get to the site, I think it's been a success.


----------



## Erich Generic

MikeOekiM said:


> Bluelight Message
> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try the mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



lol

The iirc is epicc


----------



## Blue_Phlame

When the server is down I can't talk about how I craved buttery mashed potatoes last night, but advised against making it at 1am at night.


----------



## ChickenScratch

I'm happy I didn't donate to this piece of shit website


----------



## JunkieDays

No, but you look like you could suck a mean dick. 

*Unzips*


----------



## lightofmeaning

MikeOekiM said:


> Bluelight Message
> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try the mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:








*NSFW*:


----------



## JunkieDays

lightofmeaning said:


> I like your shorts beagle, they look comfy.



Oh god. 
Suck his dick already will ya.


----------



## papa

JunkieDays said:


> Oh god.
> Suck his dick already will ya.


knock it off asshat


----------



## JunkieDays

papasomni said:


> knock it off asshat


----------



## Dtergent

Maybe he is playing some stupid version of it like frisbee golf is to golf

Would that make you feel better Jim


----------



## JunkieDays

Your mom needsa SQL injection. I will penetrate her network harder than anyone else.


----------



## axl blaze

yes, because

frisbee golf > golf


----------



## beagleboy

phenethylo J said:


>



lithuaniuns are gay and Phen is a liar.


----------



## pharmakos

beagleboy said:


> this is bitch that is soooo 2008, that he in a OCT/2013 pm told me that he is in My city and DID witness a Chairman of The Boards scumbag sister get arrested for DWI and her "CRackHouse " get shut down.
> ........Anonymouse just like Oakland is full of wastecases who get psychologically "pumped" like the Military does and then these same wastecase NOONES go after people who control or have tradesman "know-how" of the consumers Internet experience.
> 
> By the look of those leaves, you are NOT in my City. Leaves start to change 50 miles above the bottom state line of Goergia.
> Stop it little man. The brothers in that crackhouse haven't been sentenced yet. In fact softstuff, you are so wlittle, you don't even know what the name of the Principal is of the School across the Street from Safety Harbor much alone what the screening process is on what contraband you can bring into the Correctional facility those men are being held at when you visit your brother and/or loved one.
> 
> Now that I know what you look like......................A hardy FUCCK YOU. I'm yanking your e-card.
> anaon crowd was full of both sides.
> 
> Im a BL'er too, and I have friends that I admire. I would hate to see you get in over your Lithuanian head and have to waste my fuckin time looking over my shoulder when Im Dunkin Donuts sipping my drank.



what the fuck?


----------



## phenethylo J

Beagleboy you better stay the fuck away from my kids; if you come within 50 feet of my house I'm calling the police.


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife




----------



## lonewolf13

I fucking love BB.


----------



## Erich Generic

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


>



Bill Mahr has a greatt haircut.

Also, I forgot I had a popcorn machine 

Actually eating popcorn irl to BL drama would be legendary.


----------



## shimazu

stfu erich


----------



## lonewolf13

Lol did shims team lose?


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## Illyria99

Lysis said:


> We got ourselves another *mexican*. I hope Tude stabs her for the right of queen of the BL mountain, *Mexican* badass.



*Reported.*


----------



## lonewolf13

Mexico is not a race .


----------



## xstayfadedx

DexterMeth said:


> Oh stayfat & drunk.  One day this could be yours.



Whatever your saying is whatever it is and um derppppppppopp


----------



## DexterMeth

We are all ONE said:


> .refresh



I did, but LW is still alive.


----------



## Erich Generic

More like a yak


----------



## axl blaze

> I'm sorry, the Bluelight servers are down because alasdairm is currently using them to harvest doge coins! Please try again later.


----------



## lonewolf13

Erich Generic said:


>



Stephen Hawkins just came.


----------



## lonewolf13

DexterMeth said:


> I did, but LW is still alive.



I will always be here to watch over you, Tim Timmony Tim timmony Tim Tim taroo.


----------



## bagochina

Quit covering your tits up with your dreads DNA, come on now!


----------



## DexterMeth

You'll be looking up..'from a PC chair in Hell.

PS: no pets allowed in Hell.


----------



## lonewolf13

Pretty sure keaton was the wrong one to die of a bike crash. Tbph, imvho


----------



## DexterMeth

All I want for Xmas is LW's butt to get more hurt.


----------



## Dtergent

Do you know how many people from the cancer society need hair.. And you go append them to yours and make fuzzy hair styles out of them


----------



## lonewolf13

stay safe.


----------



## pharmakos

lol lonewolf is always so butthurt, dunno if its possible for his butt to get more hurt


----------



## Erich Generic

^precisely. we need nudes to verify


----------



## lonewolf13

Fuck them cancered bitches. What they gotta have hair for?


----------



## lonewolf13

Depends tbph


----------



## D n A

Dtergent said:


> Do you know how many people from the cancer society need hair.. And you go append them to yours and make fuzzy hair styles out of them



they can go buy their own fucking wigs

besides, bald chicks r hot
and who doesn't love a disease ridden bag o bones 
mmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Dtergent

Everyone deserves to be beautiful for their man 

Be beautiful for him


----------



## D n A

somebody needs a merkin


----------



## lonewolf13

You need to be here more.


----------



## D n A

i would if it wasn't for my life-consuming job





that can be taken two ways


----------



## lonewolf13

Pop in  when you can.


----------



## DexterMeth

Love DNA back here for a pop in.  Too bad she's matured past ripping the bitches in half with semantics & epic pics


----------



## lonewolf13

I like natural brows, not Mexican ones.


----------



## DexterMeth

No one cares


----------



## Erich Generic

I can see that look in her eye


----------



## Erich Generic

Hah I remember my mom had a seat for me like that but I don't remember ever ridin in it. Good times


----------



## Lysis

Illyria99 said:


> *Reported.*



Get over it. You did it in SO. How many times do all the mods have to say "Stay in the Lounge."


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

xstayfadedx said:


> Aren't they sew in though?  Unless you finally dreaded yout hair?



You can always tell the fake dreadies. they're always adding way to many beads and crap to their fake hair.


----------



## angeleyes

Toilet seat is up


----------



## One Thousand Words

Isn't that just the lid up? Surely bitches aren't complaining about that not being down too?


----------



## DexterMeth

slushy muddy water said:


> dna with dreads is confusing
> this feel:  i dont know it
> 
> 
> 
> this picture is an accurate depiction of the voicemail you left on me phone the other day ago



Imposseableh.  I don't have a phone.  Those _things_ I'm holding are cookies.


----------



## angeleyes

No its a general manstatement that he doesn't abide by the rules, no bitching, no homo I swear yalla cuzzy hektik and uncut


----------



## DexterMeth

Well render me naggerless.


----------



## Lysis

mother fucking NAGGERS


----------



## Jabberwocky

Stfu


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

its not even her , its some girl she found on facebook that she wishes she was

troll fail


----------



## ArCi

let's do cocaine illyria


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

lol ive seen her photobucket before it was locked/deleted.

plus the plenty of fish account 

and she refuses to post a spoon pic

 i know you have a crush on her arci

but there is no evidence...and i have seen the truth


----------



## Erich Generic

arci will take good care of you illyria


----------



## ArCi

Oh sorry didnt realize you spent so much time stalking someone on the internet

my apologies little guy, won't happen again


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

You and SpongeBob have matching eyes. Awwww... how 2nd grade of you.


----------



## shimazu

lol illy i dont understand why you cant post a picture of a yourself with a spoon tbh and just shut everyone up which you seem to like telling everyone else to do anyway


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

because she is a fucking fraud. its obvious.


----------



## angeleyes

nvm lol shimazu said it already haha


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

yeppp

mell did it with "entheo" on her tits

illyria write arci on your tits and your sold


----------



## ArCi

"prove" something to a bunch of strangers on a drug forum


lol y'all are just too funny
sometimes I forget how shitty some of your lives are


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

arci arci arci

im sorry man i really am

i get it

you think you found the ONE

to bad the one is a 26 year old middle eastern with a giant nose


----------



## angeleyes

I would like my name on some tits if its not too much trouble 4 anyone


----------



## Erich Generic

yeah illyria

you have to write arci on your tits otherwise you're a fraud


----------



## xstayfadedx

Arci said:


> Oh sorry didnt realize you spent so much time stalking someone on the internet
> 
> my apologies little guy, won't happen again



We had a thread on it though and sadly confirmed it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

this one is for your ARCI

STAY STRONG PAL


----------



## Erich Generic

afterlyfestyle said:


> I would like my name on some tits if its not too much trouble 4 anyone



pharcyde would probably do it


----------



## ArCi

lol this is good


----------



## angeleyes

Erich if it doesn't start with a 9 and end in 1 i would like her number


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Arci said:


> lol this is good



pm anytime you want buddy

im here for you

we are ALL here for you man

love,bl.


----------



## gloeek

Erich Generic said:


> pharcyde would probably do it



where is that crazy motherfucker?


----------



## ArCi

ahahahaahahaha

Dwe is so upset right now


protip: talk about illyria99 and DWE gets super pissed


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Arci said:


> ahahahaahahaha
> 
> Dwe is so upset right now
> 
> 
> protip: talk about illyria99 and DWE gets super pissed








shhhhhhh just listen, only tears now.


----------



## ArCi

good track


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

one of my favs,best track on the album IMO...

everytime a girl broke my dick(heart) i would get tottally smashed and sing this over and over and over and over and over


----------



## Illyria99

Arci said:


> "prove" something to a bunch of strangers on a drug forum
> lol y'all are just too funny
> sometimes I forget how shitty some of your lives are



Dude, this is exactly what I've been saying.


----------



## bagochina

Well since you are 18 now just post some boob shots.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Illyria99 said:


> Dude, this is exactly what I've been saying.


----------



## angeleyes

Where's my tits


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i wouldnt be suprsied if illyria was LWs alt. ROFL

the only reason i migh tthink she is a girl is when she pmed me saying she got turned on when i was talking about wanting to skullfuck a girl atm


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> We had a thread on it though and sadly confirmed it



I love this "we" shit. You try so hard to fit in with these people when most of them despise your stupid drunk ass. 



afterlyfestyle said:


> Where's my tits



Ask your mom.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Illyria99 said:


> I love this "we" shit. You try so hard to fit in with these people when most of them despise your stupid drunk ass.
> 
> 
> 
> Ask your mom.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I don't try to fit in with them lol.
I do the complete opposite actually if you can't tell.
So stop getting butthurt because I don't believe your shenanigans. 
I don't care either way though... if you're fake or not though.


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> I don't try to fit in with them lol.
> I do the complete opposite actually if you can't tell.
> So stop getting butthurt because I don't believe your shenanigans.
> I don't care either way though... if you're fake or not though.



I'm not butthurt. Not at all.  I usually ignore you...


----------



## angeleyes

Illyria I asked 20 minutes ago and do you know what I see?

A lot of Bluelight and 0 tities


----------



## xstayfadedx

You didn't used to... and everytime you got mad at me it was for joking about you being a guy....  Once again same reason you end up responding to me.  I suspect the butthurt is real.  :D


----------



## Lysis

Illy should put "Lysis" on her boobs. It would be pleasing.


----------



## angeleyes

Very real, and I've never said anything to you Illyria you got 5 people calling you a fuckin' gronk and here I am minding my own horny business and your starting shit while losing a war over there now GL but they're saying your 18+ so I can provide shelter in my mancave at the cost of one immaculate reverse cowgirl pose what do you say, I'm royalty I'm 1/4 nigerain prince


----------



## D n A

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Do you have fake eyebrows as well?



everything is fake other than my tiny titties


----------



## Illyria99

xstayfadedx said:


> You didn't used to... and everytime you got mad at me it was for joking about you being a guy....  Once again same reason you end up responding to me.  I suspect the butthurt is real.  :D



Well, you were fucking stalking me on every thread a few months ago...I'm over it. 

Butthurt is the wrong word...I was annoyed and wanted you to fucking die. :D


----------



## DexterMeth

I don't see what's so hard about her posting a pic of herself holding up a piece of paper that says "eat shit stayfatted".

Oh right, she doesn't care about the whole strangers thing.. Yet she posts pics and tells us what kind of foods she eats.


----------



## D n A

sf and illryia.. shut up already and show us some nip


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DexterMeth said:


> I don't see what's so hard about her posting a pic of herself holding up a piece of paper that says "eat shit stayfatted".
> 
> Oh right, she doesn't care about the whole strangers thing.. Yet she posts pics and tells us what kind of foods she eats.



yep pretty much

usually pringles with poptarts


----------



## DexterMeth

Sounds like the cornerstone meal of every fat fucking old pedophile.


----------



## angeleyes

I've got the tacos and the margaritas with the senoritas now we've got a partay


----------



## Lysis

Isn't it like 5am in Oz?


----------



## angeleyes

1:58pm but I'm feeling sleepy as!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

DexterMeth said:


> Sounds like the cornerstone meal of every fat fucking old pedophile.



yep or , a pedo trying to act as a 12 year old


----------



## Erich Generic

perfect tits lysis. Perfechkt


----------



## euphoria

Lysis said:


> I LOL that bluelight is #2 in my search results for the error https://www.google.com/search?q=ser...j4&sourceid=chrome&espv=210&es_sm=93&ie=UTF-8
> 
> The server "load" is high. We got big balls with huge loads here at BL.



someone needs to take one for the team and give that server a good old fashioned handy


----------



## DexterMeth

MikeOekiM said:


> Bluelight Message
> The server is too busy at the moment. Please try the mashed potatoes.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



Oh waao that is some good stufts right there.  

Mike4prez


----------



## L2R

i'll fix her shit up with me floppy


----------



## angeleyes

She's a jaded unicorn that has been wounded in this harsh world

who hurt you?


----------



## JunkieDays

You. You dirty cocksucker, you.


----------



## angeleyes

I would never harm her

I would wrap her up in my arms like a gentle blanket and never let go


----------



## xstayfadedx

smokemctoke420 said:


> Black people smell like B.O., coca butter, and a bunch of other disgusting things. Even when they try to smell good they just do a horrible job at it. Although, some white people definetly do not smell good but IMO they smell better then blacks and Mexicans lol. Hope I dont get infracted for this post.


By the way you look and the wifebeaters you wear you probably are the one who smells like bo and horse shit.


----------



## JunkieDays

MROW!! lol... take it easy there, tiger.


----------



## xstayfadedx

JunkieDays said:


> MROW!! lol... take it easy there, tiger.


----------



## angeleyes

Slavery will leave a resentment even the future generations will carry 

If the actual slaves didn't rise up in a fiery blaze of anger and kill every white man then I think we can all get along if the white man doesn't do it again


fingers crossed


----------



## xstayfadedx

I just think the ignorance on bluelight is unbelievable. >.>


----------



## angeleyes

Your unbelievableness is justified 

Pls, have more of your own original land back, does that make us even?


----------



## lonewolf13

afterlyfestyle said:


> Your unbelievableness is justified
> 
> Pls, have more of your own original land back, does that make us even?



Who the fuck are you again?


----------



## angeleyes

I'm me

I've been expecting you Mr. Bond


----------



## lonewolf13

You better nutter bean alt.


----------



## angeleyes

I'm not an alt (What the fuck else am I supposed to say, seriously haha) 

The wizards of this place would be able to tell one way or another, surely


----------



## xstayfadedx

lonewolf13 said:


> Who the fuck are you again?



Dad, I think he's making fun of me for being part native american D:


----------



## angeleyes

To quote the god to the white man, Eminem, 

"It wasn't my intentions, my intentions was good", giving land back has been the standard white-man-apology protocol the Australian government has adopted for the last 50 years.


----------



## lonewolf13

Don't worry babygurl it's bogan.


----------



## angeleyes




----------



## smokemctoke420

xstayfadedx said:


> By the way you look and the wifebeaters you wear you probably are the one who smells like bo and horse shit.



pfft. sorry but i can actually afford deordorant. head on back over there to section 8 bby


----------



## Wyld 4 X

gpupdate /force


----------



## xstayfadedx

smokemctoke420 said:


> pfft. sorry but i can actually afford deordorant. head on back over there to section 8 bby



Lol, section 8?  Nice try.


----------



## MikeOekiM

iLoveYouWithaKnife said:


> Gleeok, can you put on a red knit beanie and smile?



exactly


----------



## lightofmeaning

poopie said:


> Jordan?



Mom?


*NSFW*: 



but seriously, I wear new balance.


----------



## angeleyes

poopie said:
			
		

> Jordan?





lightofmeaning said:


> Mom?




Did you just find your mum on bluelight?


----------



## MikeOekiM

awkwarddd


----------



## angeleyes

OTW DexterMeth I propose a clever scheme of terrific wit 


*NSFW*: 












afterlyfestyle said:


> Toilet seat is up





One Thousand Words said:


> Isn't that just the lid up? Surely bitches aren't complaining about that not being down too?





afterlyfestyle said:


> No its a general manstatement that he doesn't abide by the rules, no bitching, no homo I swear yalla cuzzy hektik and uncut





			
				One Thousand Words 21/12/2013 11:06am said:
			
		

> We should have a separate thread for nudes featuring toilet bowls



http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/698533-Nudie-Thread-v-No-Reposts-*NSFW*?p=12032929#post12032929



			
				One Thousand Words 21/12/2013 11:06am said:
			
		

> We should have a separate thread for nudes featuring toilet bowls




DexterMeth can lead the revolution in home porno theatre.


----------



## Lysis

calc.exe

We're sorry. The server is busy at the moment.


----------



## L2R

Busy fapping to the gif thread, the servers a pervert.


----------



## pharmakos

whose dick do i have to suck to get rid of these busy errors?


----------



## Thanatos

Lysis said:


> calc.exe
> 
> We're sorry. The server is busy at the moment.



Wanna help me figure out why I can't open any .exe files on my pc anymore? I think it has something to do with my brother installing Torch and a ton of plug-ins but im computer illiterate.


----------



## axl blaze




----------



## lonewolf13

thenightwatch said:


> whose dick do i have to suck to get rid of these busy errors?



alasdairm.

alasdairm.


----------



## axl blaze

don't say his name thrice! just like Beetlejews he will appear out of thin air and try to hoodwink ur soul


----------



## Thanatos

Alastair Crowley ftw


----------



## Erich Generic

entheo said:


> Wanna help me figure out why I can't open any .exe files on my pc anymore? I think it has something to do with my brother installing Torch and a ton of plug-ins but im computer illiterate.



Download combofix

Boot your computer into safemode by holding the f8 key

Run combofix


----------



## bagochina

Combofix, talk about out dated.


----------



## lonewolf13

or delete system32 file.


----------



## Thanatos

Erich Generic said:


> Download combofix
> 
> Boot your computer into safemode by holding the f8 key
> 
> Run combofix


Thanks my ninja, it didn't specify any system errors after dl'd and tried to install my iRO client do I hope this helps.
System 32- FAT32 specifically seems to be the easiest file/system to corrupt in my experience. Is it necessary? Like I said I'm computer retarded.


----------



## GodandLove

My Momma said to get things done
You better not mess with Major Tom


I'm stuck with a valuable friend

I'm happy



Hope your happy too


I've never done Good things


I've never done bad things

I've never did anything out of the blue 


I want an axe to break the ice


I want to come down right now


----------



## Erich Generic

Well if your file system is corrupt then that could be why you cant open exes
And should schedule a disk check for your next restart by opening my computer right
Clicking on your hdd> properties > tools> disk check > schedule


----------



## L2R

Hurry up and raise the minimum wage already. I wanna gets some service before I fucking starve.


----------



## Thanatos

Erich Generic said:


> Well if your file system is corrupt then that could be why you cant open exes
> And should schedule a disk check for your next restart by opening my computer right
> Clicking on your hdd> properties > tools> disk check > schedule



I couldn't open a disk check or any program besides torch for some reason. Idk what torch is, my little brother installed it without telling me and then everything started fucking up. So I had I to do a full system restore back to 2012 factory settings.
When I reinstalled everything, nothing came up besides the fact that my NETGEAR connection is no longer available, and I don't have an ethernet cord ATM.


----------



## iheartthisthread

I love hot moms.


----------



## lightofmeaning

I love servers. I always tip well.


----------



## DexterMeth

Anna Kournikova would probably spike your drink regardless.


----------



## zephyr

Maybe the server has just had enough and has decided to move on to a new career.


----------



## pharmakos

so knock on wood, but do the servers seem fixed?

i bet all they had to do was change one option on the admin control panel


----------



## Jabberwocky

Yeah prolly


----------



## Noodle

new careeeeeeer:


----------



## Droppersneck

Kathleen Sebelius>>>>>>>aladairm
ObamaCare website>>>>>>BL


----------



## Jabberwocky

stfu


----------



## pharmakos

lol yeah

the obamacare website has even been functioning better than bluelight

sad


----------



## Erich Generic

my state has setup their own proprietary health care system that is based on obamacare except they take 80% of the money and deposit into their corporate accounts


----------



## pharmakos

god damn

fuck this country

no one questions multibillion dollar corporate welfare budgets, but i'm evil because i get $189 a month for food


----------



## Jabberwocky

fuck the man


----------



## angeleyes

Jesus fucking Christ is that all Americans get for welfare?


----------



## pharmakos

i could probably get more if i applied for full welfare.... i just asked for the food benefits tho


----------



## Erich Generic

Why not get it


----------



## pharmakos

i don't need it


----------



## Erich Generic

The server needs it
Think of the server


----------



## Jabberwocky

_think of the server_


----------



## lonewolf13

no.grumpycat.jpg


----------



## Erich Generic

Suck a dick fagwolf


----------



## lonewolf13

i bet illy's dick looks like a clit. thats waiting to be teased.


----------



## Noodle




----------



## Droppersneck

Is that DWE noodle?


----------



## DexterMeth

Mmmmmm
Gonna pound some tall cans and chilli.  

Be back some time later 10 years ago.

Poopie: suck the life out of your vajayjay?


----------



## Jabberwocky

Hey noodle is that a picture you cut out of your weekly subscription to the national man-boy-love magazine?


----------



## laugh

laugh for lounge mod 2014


----------



## dopemaster

^
qft


----------



## Illyria99

You look like a mass murderer tbph.


----------



## dopemaster

^
You are entitled to your opinion.


----------



## pharmakos

^ good thing you let her know

i'm not sure she would have realized otherwise


----------



## Illyria99

^Faggots begone...shoo!


----------



## quiet roar

^^ You have become quite the upstart.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Most whores are


----------



## Illyria99

quiet roar said:


> ^^ You have become quite the upstart.



They look like junior versions of the Unibomber.



Two_in_the_pink said:


> Most whores are



Oh look, it's hairy ass Frankenstein! Shouldn't you be fapping to child porn about now?


----------



## pharmakos

Illyria99 said:


> ^Faggots begone...shoo!



calling me a faggot is more offensive than my question was after you described enjoying getting raped


----------



## papa

You fgts realize that all these posts will be removed. Right?


----------



## pharmakos

when are you gonna impose the "no comments, just pictures in the photo threads" rule?


----------



## Illyria99

papasomni said:


> You fgts realize that all these posts will be removed. Right?



Yep. %)


----------



## coelophysis

thenightwatch said:


> when are you gonna impose the "no comments, just pictures in the photo threads" rule?



When he becomes c0tb


----------



## pharmakos

if he became cotb he would be too busy playing with his tits to actually mod


----------



## Illyria99

thenightwatch said:


> calling me a faggot is more offensive than my question was after you described enjoying getting raped



If you say so, faggot.


----------



## papa

thenightwatch said:


> when are you gonna impose the "no comments, just pictures in the photo threads" rule?



How about never?


----------



## Roger&Me

no because she's an alt and doesn't actually exist imho


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Tits or gtfo


----------



## Illyria99

iheartthisthread said:


> With make is nice. Got any without?



There's loads of them either in this thread or the old picture thread.


----------



## patternagainst

Pharcyde said:


> lol why



I went with some people I work with to build schools and maintain water wells. We also did school pictures of the kids while we were there. It was a fucking amazing time and I will continue to go back as often as I can.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Roger&Me said:


> no because she's an alt and doesn't actually exist imho



EXACTLY !!!!!!!! when will the pedos understand .....

sorry guys shes a 29 year old armeniain tryna live a Jailbiat life

you see how she never replys to posts like this...because she doesnt want to stir the pot and get more attention on her fake ass profile


----------



## Roger&Me

if you pay close attention to the way she types you can figure out whose alt she is


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Lol! That's pretty funny. Bet some of u really fell for her wonder what the guy at the other end of the screen was doing then. Eating cookies and slouched in his chair like that WoW champion/game ruiner in South Park (best case).


----------



## Illyria99

DrinksWithEvil said:


> you see how she never replys to posts like this...because she doesnt want to stir the pot and get more attention on her fake ass profile



I usually ignore you, because everyone knows you're just a sad little gnome who wants attention. 



Roger&Me said:


> if you pay close attention to the way she types you can figure out whose alt she is



Really? Why don't you enlighten us?


----------



## dopemaster

DrinksWithEvil said:


> EXACTLY !!!!!!!! when will the pedos understand .....
> 
> sorry guys shes a 29 year old armeniain tryna live a Jailbiat life
> 
> you see how she never replys to posts like this...because she doesnt want to stir the pot and get more attention on her fake ass profile



QFT



Roger&Me said:


> if you pay close attention to the way she types you can figure out whose alt she is



and that would be?



Illyria99 said:


> I am just a sad little gnome who wants attention.  and really and needs to self-enlighten?



Your words, not mine.


----------



## pharmakos

Roger&Me said:


> if you pay close attention to the way she types you can figure out whose alt she is



do tell, comrade


----------



## Illyria99

Yes, I'd really like to know who I am. 8)


----------



## dopemaster

^
Dirty blond all the way btw.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

its ovbvious cuz she wont post a spoon pic andlplus i saw her fucking zoosk profile before it was deleted and her phtobucket before it was locked


----------



## bagochina

Yeah I saw the photobucket account also and then soon as it was mentioned here it was locked.  FISHY!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

before she was a lounge reg, she sent me some pretty dirty messages..and i know no 15 year could be that big of a nympho


----------



## shimazu

my illy-alt conspiracies

Probable- Roger&Me, stayfaded, tnw (always)

less probable- Dwe, erich, waao, rangrz

my ultimate conspiracy theory: Illy is Perpetual Indulgence

boom


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

its noone from TL,ive seen her dating profile its late 20s armenian that lives in LA and likes to fuck....and bl illyria talk about liking older men and having sex....it all matches up ...illyria you are done. until a spoon pic


----------



## lonewolf13

pretty sure its libby


----------



## poopie

Roger&Me said:


> if you pay close attention to the way she types you can figure out whose alt she is



alasdair?


----------



## pharmakos

shimazu said:


> my illy-alt conspiracies
> 
> Probable- Roger&Me, stayfaded, tnw (always)
> 
> less probable- Dwe, erich, waao, rangrz
> 
> my ultimate conspiracy theory: Illy is Perpetual Indulgence
> 
> boom



i don't have enough motivation to have an alt


----------



## quiet roar

thenightwatch said:


> there should be a lounge poll about *anybody's* moustache
> 
> i vote no



Fixed, and I agree.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Haters gonna hate


----------



## nowdubnvr6

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Haters gonna hate



did you get on meth now too since your back in hawaii?
or just same ole booze and H mix ?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Just booze


----------



## Erich Generic

Illyria99 said:


> I was thinking about red or blond...anyways, when are _you_ gonna post a pic?!



Soon as u post a pic wit a spoon

Shoot


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Oh shit, Illyria, you just

Got called the fuck out


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

illyra is a 29 yr old male scandanavian WoW player iirc

He thought he'd take his level watever female nightelf to the boards and see what happened.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

thats a shame, I was hoping we had another "MzFluffy" situation.

who's going to be the next underage bl'er we're waiting for boobs from?


----------



## Illyria99

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Oh shit, Illyria, you just
> 
> Got called the fuck out



Shouldn't you be prowling the kindergarten right now? Or have you moved on to preschools?



Whosajiggawaaa said:


> illyra is a 29 yr old male scandanavian WoW player iirc
> 
> He thought he'd take his level watever female nightelf to the boards and see what happened.



Uh...okay.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Illy, Cotb and I are staying in Santa Monica next month. If you have nothing to do after school you can come hang with us and take her shopping. 

If you are actually an middle aged wow player that's cool too, I'll just spot you a Benjamin and you can go score down Venice beach off a scary negro for me and we can sit around the pool and get our dank on.


----------



## xstayfadedx

One Thousand Words said:


> Illy, Cotb and I are staying in Santa Monica next month. If you have nothing to do after school you can come hang with us and take her shopping.
> 
> If you are actually an middle aged wow player that's cool too, I'll just spot you a Benjamin and you can go score down Venice beach off a scary negro for me and we can sit around the pool and get our dank on.



I hope a scary "negro" stabs your dumb white ass.


----------



## nowdubnvr6

Negro(e)s stab people?


----------



## One Thousand Words

xstayfadedx said:


> I hope a scary "negro" stabs your dumb white ass.



That's why I'm sending illy.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

xstayfadedx said:


> I hope a scary "negro" stabs your dumb white ass.



Methacontin84 iirc tbh


----------



## lightofmeaning

If he already handed them the 100 they will be way too busy running away to stab him.


----------



## iheartthisthread

The snow is bag deep here after last nights blizzard.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

^ that's relatively...well, relative.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

͏ ͏


----------



## laugh

*NSFW*: 



hi mum


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Erich Generic said:


> "That oughta do it."



Win


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Any of that there cloud servering goin on in here?


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Droppersneck said:


> Is that DWE noodle?



That is clearly axl. Tripping on how his menstrual cycle is syncing with the ebb and flow of the waves.


----------



## JackiePeyton

*Would u buy your kids Air Jordan's even if u could afford them?*

My husband's mom used to get him these every year. They lived on her income as a nurse only. Now he wants to get our kids whatever they want- same income situation. And we have Bills and a bad roof. So I like to play Foster the People for him and ask him if he wants our kids harrasssed? Or me to chase him with one for that matter. One year all I got for Christmas were tampons. I have integrity. How many of u are spoiled brats?


----------



## Thanatos

Yes, J's and Air Force 1's are a must. Hook the kids up with some pumps too, i say.
I got my first pair of J's when I was 6.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink




----------



## Bob Loblaw

Maslow's hierarchy needs should be applied to your budget.

I got spoiled 'cos my parents & grandparents didn't make poor life choices, so we had plenty. But they were legit enough to raise me in a way that I expect nothing from anyone.






OTOH, give your kids the goddamned shoes. Better yet, get their style started early--get 'em a nice pair of wingtips. Shouldn't set ya back much more than $600 if you settle. The shoes are the base from which every outfit is determined. Just as a Jenga tower of didlos will never stay if its built on anal beads, your kids will look like shit, feel like shit, & have to eat shit from their peers before being ostracised, forced into becoming shut-ins at the ripe ol' age of 17, doomed to a sedentary life filled with binge-eating, loneliness, compulsive masturbation, and absolutely zero social skills. I hope you got space in the basement, perhaps beside all of those enemas, 'cos sweetie, they ain't goin' nowhere any time soon.


----------



## Thanatos

Babble is dapper as fuck.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I am  gonna tally this. spoiled or not we did make bad life choices together. So my lack of shoes made no difference there. Worthy point.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Yeah bob was spoiled as a kid, and look he turned out just fine.  

Now he's gay and he shoots meth.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I don't think u have enuff on me to decide if my kids r gonna be screwed up.


----------



## Thanatos

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Yeah bob was spoiled as a kid, and look he turned out just fine.
> 
> Now he's gay and he shoots meth.



Rhode island sandals and socks.


----------



## JackiePeyton

And it is all relative really. What your idea of screwed up is. How am I more screwed up than you?


----------



## JackiePeyton

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Yeah bob was spoiled as a kid, and look he turned out just fine.
> 
> Now he's gay and he shoots meth.


Really ? What is wrong with being gay?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Yeah bob was spoiled as a kid, and look he turned out just fine.
> 
> Now he's gay and he shoots meth.


Nothing wrong with either rly.




Bob Loblaw said:


> OTOH, give your kids the goddamned shoes. Better yet, get their style started early--get 'em a nice pair of wingtips. Shouldn't set ya back much more than $600 if you settle. The shoes are the base from which every outfit is determined. Just as a Jenga tower of didlos will never stay if its built on anal beads, your kids will look like shit, feel like shit, & have to eat shit from their peers before being ostracised, forced into becoming shut-ins at the ripe ol' age of 17, doomed to a sedentary life filled with binge-eating, loneliness, compulsive masturbation, and absolutely zero social skills. I hope you got space in the basement, perhaps beside all of those enemas, 'cos sweetie, they ain't goin' nowhere any time soon.



In case y'all missed my edit^




Nurseebol said:


> I don't think u have enuff on me to decide if my kids r gonna be screwed up.


 I don't need to know anything about you to know how kids work. I can't help the fact that when you were growing up the neighbourhood only had one TV set & you still had party lines when you picked up the telephone, but I'm young enough to have some insight. I'm also smart AF fo sho, sooooo...





Tyvm, enthhh!


----------



## ArCi

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Yeah bob was spoiled as a kid, and look he turned out just fine.
> 
> Now he's gay and he shoots meth.



lul


----------



## JackiePeyton

How about having them do some work for the shoes ??????


----------



## angeleyes

Shieeeet hell no 

Shoes don't grow on trees


----------



## subotai

I wouldnt buy them Jordans as children because their feet would still be growing

I wouldnt buy them Jordans when their feet stop growing because by that point they should be able to buy their own shit

tough break jamal sell drugs or something


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Yeah bob was spoiled as a kid, and look he turned out just fine.
> 
> Now he's gay and he shoots meth.



I think I would rather be BOB for a day than Pinkee

Unless I get to play with pinkee's ass

:D


----------



## JackiePeyton

subotai said:


> I wouldnt buy them Jordans as children because their feet would still be growing
> 
> I wouldnt buy them Jordans when their feet stop growing because by that point they should be able to buy their own shit
> 
> tough break jamal sell drugs or something


Good point. Spoiled hubby got new ones each year. I do get my kids sketchers, but that isn't a $200 shoe. I don't think they should have used shoes cuz they need them to fit them.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think I would rather be BOB for a day than Pinkee
> 
> Unless I get to play with pinkee's ass
> 
> :D



Since you said you get aroused by noise music You never answered me if you liked Mike Patton with his Moonchild solo. I will share. I'd like to be the microphone, despite knowing how sexually hung up he is and probably doesn't even have sex at all. The man is a genius.


----------



## subotai

you dont need to start wearing fresh ass sneakers until high school imo

just dont jump straight to the "gotta match everything perfectly so I spend a lot of time in Foot Locker" mindstate

not coo


----------



## One Thousand Words

No, I wouldn't want my kids to become poor white trash wiggers.


----------



## JackiePeyton

subotai said:


> you dont need to start wearing fresh ass sneakers until high school imo
> 
> just dont jump straight to the "gotta match everything perfectly so I spend a lot of time in Foot Locker" mindstate
> 
> not coo


I used to get them shoes at yard sales until the old man was like "those shoes are molded on other kids feet. They won't walk right. They need a new pair each year". Now they get skechers. That is why I am fearing what this will turn into next. He already buys them Itunes cards when they want. THen I am the bad guy for going and making them do some work for it, like cleaning litter boxes and shit


----------



## subotai

Ive worn my brother's shoes all the time and I have no idea what youre talking about. 

my right leg is also slightly shorter than my left. srsly


----------



## xstayfadedx

My kids ain't gettin shit but dem kmart light up shoes.  A nigga need money for that rock and wet.  My kids gone eat gud on dat ebt doeeee.

Og bobby john.  Og bobby john.  Og bobby john.  Sheeeeit.


----------



## One Thousand Words

My kids wear chucks, but they are both surf/skate rats.


----------



## subotai

hm skate rats

yeah, good thing they dont look like white trash tho...

good thing Nike is becoming the most popular skate shoe

good thing youre an idiot


----------



## xstayfadedx

My kids wear chucks too.  I got dere daddy to kill dis white dude wit dat name.  Dey jus stick dere feet in his booty hole n walk around.  The local rock heads ain't even fuck wit my kids when dey be wearin dem.  Kind of not fresh doe but fugg it.

From the jump.  From the jump. Just the same old nigga from the jump.

Might of smoked too much wet again.


----------



## One Thousand Words

subotai said:


> hm skate rats
> 
> yeah, good thing they dont look like white trash tho...
> 
> good thing Nike is becoming the most popular skate shoe
> 
> good thing youre an idiot



_Becoming_ the most popular. Do you know what all the kids want to wear around here? What ever my kids have got on because they are leaders not followers. 

I'd rather drop $100 on new wheels and bearings than a pair of nikes. 

Never seen a Wigger wearing Quicksilver board shorts either


----------



## xstayfadedx

Nikes be gay yooooo

Aint nuthin like a pair of wally world shoes... five finger ones too!
With a side of pork rinds hidden in your vagina


----------



## Erich Generic

xstayfadedx said:


> Nikes be gay yooooo
> 
> Aint nuthin like a pair of wally world shoes... five finger ones too!
> With a side of pork rinds *hidden *in your vagina




I read "hidden" as "nigga".


----------



## xstayfadedx

Hidden or nigga.  Still got a gurl feelin gud.

Hollar *snaps gum*


----------



## subotai

lol Quiksilver was like THE BRAND in 5th grade

cant even spell it right haha so Australian

this isnt the topic you want to get into, not with these air maxes just chilling next me


----------



## xstayfadedx

White guy thinkin he can be a fellow nigga n shit.  Typical.  Spend less money on shoes n get better clothes n a razor


----------



## One Thousand Words

In all seriousness I'd be disappointed if my kids wanted to buy the same brand of shoe just because some ghetto arse basketballer wears them. I'd like to think they are smart enough to realise that Lebron would still be a super star on the court even if he was wearing a shitty pair of ponys. 

I'd be equally pissed if they chose some Ebonics spitting rapper glorifying taking up a life of crime to escape their poverty to be their hero. I'd rather their heroes stood for something more than showing off stacks of bills or fresh stickers on the right brand of clothing.  They have taken a liking to mos def and Talib kweli of late so I guess they aren't doing too badly. Not so sure about their love of Jay Adams skating style though.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think I would rather be BOB for a day than pinkee
> 
> :D


Me too tbh. 

My life is shit.


----------



## subotai

intellectual rap is cool until you realize it's not any more clever than gangsta rap, just different subjects

people just dont understand wtf most rappers are saying, and being Australian and shit.....not a chance


----------



## xstayfadedx

Shimazu... the guy who fucks with meek mill, smh.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I doubt they even listen to the lyrics tbh, they just prefer their flow. 

They are smart enough to realise that getting a tattoo across his head and going to prison for drugs was stupid of Jay Adams.


----------



## xstayfadedx

I'd hate having a dad like you.


----------



## xstayfadedx

^jk *knocks on wood*
I wouldn't do well in prison


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Your mind is a prison.


----------



## subotai

so does like 3/4th of the attendance at a deadmau5 concert cry a fucking river stayfaded

I said something about something before it was something


----------



## ArCi

subotai said:


> lol Quiksilver was like THE BRAND in 5th grade
> 
> cant even spell it right haha so Australian
> 
> this isnt the topic you want to get into, not with these air maxes just chilling next me


lol was about to say the exact same thing about quicksilver


----------



## papa

How about this? The husband gets a job and supports his family like he's supposed to and you both get together and give the kids something that will really do them some good. Or you could just send them to military school


----------



## subotai

or else youre grounded mr.


----------



## ArCi

Now that I think about it, every kid I know that went to military school actually turned out to be pretty successful. Papa may be right


----------



## papa

Before they invented ADD and ADHD drugs, they had military school


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Then Iraq happened


----------



## papa

Things went south long before that


----------



## subotai

military school is gay as fuq iirc


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Before the mid 90's?


----------



## papa

I would buy my kids something that they wanted if I had the money. That's what money is for. That's what we work for.


----------



## T. Calderone

The age old dilemma:

Mom: Emily, you've hardly touched your needlework today. Is there something bothering you?

Kid: Yes, I've been thinking about those shoes from the General Store. You said they were pretty, can't I have them Maw please?

Mom: At the end of the fall harvest, we'll see if there's enough money left to buy them for you.


----------



## alasdairm

i wouldn't buy my kids air jordans. not because of some feel-good principal. they're just ugly, for the most part.

alasdair


----------



## Bob Loblaw

My respect for Ali has grown v much :3


----------



## ArCi

L2R is rolling over in his grave right now


----------



## ArCi

If he was dead that is


----------



## ArCi

Hypothetically speaking of course


----------



## subotai

I prefer regular Nikes over Jordans 9/10 times but theres some cool Jordans I guess

I just dont own any so fuck em


----------



## pr0d1gy

I wouldn't buy my kid 100+ dollar shoes if I was a millionaire. I hate to say it but I had kids asking me for Air Jordans, I would seriously consider where I personally went wrong. I'm not poor by any means, but me and my wife have tried to ingrain a ridiculous amount of frugality into my daughter (even though she is only 5). In the past, people could live outside of their own means without great consequence, but that isn't the case anymore. I've seen too many times what becomes of people who live their lives beyond their own means or even skirting the border of them. Additionally, not to sound racist but Air Jordans are sort of a black culture thing. I think raising your kids to assimilate that kind of culture can be pretty toxic :S


----------



## subotai

well apparently being *RACIST* is a _YOU_ kind of thing


----------



## ArCi

pr0d1gy said:


> I wouldn't buy my kid 100+ dollar shoes if I was a millionaire. I hate to say it but I had kids asking me for Air Jordans, I would seriously consider where I personally went wrong. I'm not poor by any means, but me and my wife have tried to ingrain a ridiculous amount of frugality into my daughter (even though she is only 5). In the past, people could live outside of their own means without great consequence, but that isn't the case anymore. I've seen too many times what becomes of people who live their lives beyond their own means or even skirting the border of them. Additionally, not to sound racist but Air Jordans are sort of a black culture thing. I think raising your kids to assimilate that kind of culture can be pretty toxic :S




lol I'll be the first one to tell you that you have a pretty fucked up perspective on life


----------



## One Thousand Words

I was sent to military school after I started getting blow jobs at 11. We even had a gun range on campus.  I then learned how to strip down and clean SLR's make home made bombs from break fluid.







Forget about over priced sweat shop shoes, my son was suddenly the coolest kid in grade 2 the day his uncle shaved a mohawk on his head. No one wanted to fight him in taekwando either


----------



## subotai

I just noticed 2_in_pinks avatar is yoda in low profile shades

you fuckin tax audit


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Anyone who legit wears new sneakers 'cos they think they're cool or fashionable or some shit. fucking please.

That's Haitian-tier footwear.


Brogues, wingtips, monkstraps, padrilles, desert boots, I mean anything. Fucking come on


----------



## subotai

ok bab

just because youre gay doesnt make you authoritive on fashion by default try something besides flannel for once


----------



## pr0d1gy

Arci said:


> lol I'll be the first one to tell you that you have a pretty fucked up perspective on life



Which part of my outlook is fucked up? Was it the part about not pissing away money on status symbols? Honestly I think this is one of the best things a parent could teach their kids. In the long run it will almost certainly benefit them when they become their own persons. 

Maybe it was the part about not exchanging ones own culture for whatever substitute is offered by main stream pop culture. It certainly does seem to be the case that any white person who wants their children to grow up with some sort of heritage or identity is labeled as a racist. I will grant that calling black culture 'toxic' might be a bit harsh. In retrospect, that wasn't well thought out on my part. I will redact this in saying that it isn't black culture that is generally toxic, it is modern Western culture in general. Is my racism cured?


----------



## ArCi

I get the feeling you buy 1 ply toilet paper.

Just throwing that out there


----------



## ArCi

What if people bought nike shoes because they were comfortable and liked the style?

no that's outrageous, kids buy nike shoes to fit in and follow some trend. Lol seriously what fucking world do you live in?


----------



## subotai

I was chasing being cool before it was cool


----------



## lightofmeaning

I wouldn't buy my kid shit, because I plan on never having one. 



Arci said:


> I get the feeling you buy 1 ply toilet paper.
> 
> Just throwing that out there



And off brand ketchup.


----------



## subotai

Yeah and its been like a 35+ year trend as far as nikes being cool though

I guess people consider AIDS a trend too


----------



## axl blaze

One Thousand Words said:


> My kids wear chucks, but they are both surf/skate rats.



I wish I could fit in Chucks, but my feet were always far too wide for those long, skinny shoes

black and white Ramones-esq Chuck Taylors would have bolstered my middle school punk rock cred by ten percentage points


----------



## pr0d1gy

Arci said:


> What if people bought nike shoes because they were comfortable and liked the style?
> 
> no that's outrageous, kids buy nike shoes to fit in and follow some trend. Lol seriously what fucking world do you live in?



People buying an item like this isn't the issue. Those who have their own incomes can and will do whatever they wish with their own money. There are certainly people who buy Air Jordans because they think they are great shoes. However, many do buy them primarily for social reasons. For me, the issue would be if my kid expected me to buy this sort of thing for them. I simply couldn't bring myself to do it knowing they could get a high quality pair of shoes at a much lower price. When my daughter has her own job and money, she can toss it away if it so pleases her, although I hope she wont


----------



## One Thousand Words

If my daughter wants a pony I'll get a pony but she would probably ask for her mother and I to get back together.


----------



## papa

It's good to teach your children the value of money. It really doesn't grow on trees. I think that can be done in many ways.


----------



## One Thousand Words

There is not much you can't teach them with push ups and sit ups until they collapse


----------



## JackiePeyton

I love my grumpy old man, Now that I have made this a debate, My husband has been quick to point out, "she bought me them because I played basketball, asshole,  and I worked an entire summer to buy that 67Chevelle that I let you drive and wreck into a sweet pea field so shut the fuck up"


----------



## phr

No one gives a fuck about your kids or what they're wearing.


----------



## bagochina

Jesus Christ!!!  Treat the kid to some new shoes already.  You sound so selfish.


----------



## subotai

I think everyone is forgetting that OP looks like she never asks for a take home box and therefore has limited fashion capabilities. Unless Lane Bryant suddenly became cool

when I think _fashion_, I think central PA


----------



## bagochina

She's prob wearing a floral print blouse right now.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Nasty again!!! Hard to buy clothes when you are dropping so much weight that are always too big, motherfucker. 
Anyway, Do you think Captain Heroin's avatar is Anthony Quinn? You guys love to get me pissed off.


----------



## JackiePeyton

And if you are referring to that photo, I had fucking scrubs on


----------



## abracadabra girl

Separate bank accounts. Problem solved.


----------



## Jabberwocky

I used to have a pair of nike Jordans with the zipper


----------



## axl blaze

LOLOL the Crazy Enema Lady's avatar is of Nurse Ratchet 

nice work n00b


----------



## MikeOekiM

I would buy my kids Air Jordan's even if i couldnt afford them


----------



## axl blaze

are u saying u would have a steal, m8?


----------



## MikeOekiM

porbably


----------



## quiet roar

Bob Loblaw said:


> Anyone who legit wears new sneakers 'cos they think they're cool or fashionable or some shit. fucking please.
> 
> That's Haitian-tier footwear.



Spot on!

What's next, rating the coolness of tracksuits?


----------



## subotai

MikeOekiM said:


> I would buy my kids Air Jordan's even if i couldnt afford them



this


----------



## Seyer

Fuck shoelaces.


----------



## Dtergent

Being a woman who wears mostly "sensible shoes", I will get my children something that won't look dated and idiotic but will last forever, will make their feet feel good like they were in Jell-O, will make them recognize craftsmanship and simplicity at a young age, and will appear in many photos that will be captioned, when they are sophisticated adults, along the lines of "my mother knew what was up back in the day"


----------



## Thanatos

MikeOekiM said:


> I would buy my kids Air Jordan's even if i couldnt afford them



Thank you.


----------



## abracadabra girl

fuck it, those kids can buy their own damn shoes


----------



## JackiePeyton

abracadabra girl said:


> fuck it, those kids can buy their own damn shoes



Out of everyone I have met so far here, I like this girl best.


----------



## Roger&Me

i just read this thread and the entire thing is cancer imho, i want the last 10mins of my life back


----------



## Thanatos

I imagine roger only owning birkenstocks and hunting boots lol.


----------



## gloeek

if my kids were black then sure, but that ain't neva gonna happen so no.


----------



## Roger&Me

Thanatos said:


> I imagine roger only owning birkenstocks and hunting boots lol.



and sperry topsiders


----------



## Thanatos




----------



## Roger&Me

lookin' classy, gents


----------



## abracadabra girl

gloeek said:


> if my kids were black then sure, but that ain't neva gonna happen so no.



never say never!


----------



## Thanatos

Those socks are might dapper m8's.


----------



## gloeek

abracadabra girl said:


> never say never!



I'm pretty sure never applies to this instance.


----------



## gloeek

these were all the rage in my high school. I would/will buy my kids these.


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

my kids are wearing vans.  period.


----------



## Thanatos

donkeyPUNCH said:


> my kids are wearing vans.  period.



Man, we be sporting vans and we throw away Nikes 
If you wanna get right, stop buying those Nikes 
Get some new fucking vans and you'll bet you look icey...


----------



## One Thousand Words

No one ever writes a song about Rose's Adidas


----------



## Droppersneck

My kids is wearing trash shoes cus I got priorities and shit dawg


----------



## One Thousand Words

That and you are poor white trash


----------



## abracadabra girl

I prefer the term Cracker-American thank you.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Droppers has more of a hillbilly Canadian feel to him. I wouldn't be surprised if he was actually Cajun


----------



## lightofmeaning

He's a feller imo


----------



## subotai

Lacoste makes cool shirts

idk about sneakers though

theyre basically Sperrys with an alligator on it

actually you can say that about all their products

_basically a Polo with an alligator on it..._


----------



## JackiePeyton

I do own a pair of Chuck Taylor's, high top black ones. I am thinking of wearing them out with a flowered shirt tomorrow and sending you all a pick of me going for my morning walk. I also have been seeing what looks like a redheaded duck, so maybe I will catch a shot of him too. He is all alone. I hope he will be my friend.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Fred Perry polo> Lacoste


----------



## Droppersneck

One Thousand Words said:


> Droppers has more of a hillbilly Canadian feel to him. I wouldn't be surprised if he was actually Cajun


I have killed a few alligators iirc


subotai said:


> Lacoste makes cool shirts
> 
> idk about sneakers though
> 
> theyre basically Sperrys with an alligator on it
> 
> actually you can say that about all their products
> 
> _basically a Polo with an alligator on it..._


I got a alligator polo but it was given to me. Shit fits better than any other polo I have had tbh. I do have a banana republic one with the elephant on it I like too. I dont get the lacoste shoes though seems lame.


----------



## subotai

I had a green one with a slightly darker shade of green for the alligator but I grew out of it. shit was so yen though


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah I got a white one and it fits a bit tight but I like my polos more fitting since I work out and shit.


----------



## subotai

I dont really like tight clothing of any kind, even when I was actually in shape. idk, i need to give my balls some breathing room amirite?


----------



## Droppersneck

subotai said:


> I dont really like tight clothing of any kind, even when I was actually in shape. idk, i need to give my balls some breathing room amirite?



Yeah my pants arnt tight but I like my shirts to be fitting, but also I put on 30 pounds of muscle since getting sober and I am not about to buy a bunch of new clothes.


----------



## subotai

how long ago was that?


----------



## JackiePeyton

Gag


----------



## Bob Loblaw

It's fucking hilarious watching plebs discuss fashion


----------



## JackiePeyton

I advised my friend, very similiar in look to Simon LeBon to get an outfit like this. His boyfriend and he recently broke up, so I told him he could get some good attention this way. He liked it, but maybe I am way off.


----------



## Droppersneck

shit





subotai said:


> how long ago was that?



About a year and a half ago iirc.


Bobo since when do you have to be a gay meth user to know how you like your polo shits?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

How hard is it to draw the Jordan logo on a pair of sneakers from payless.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Droppersneck said:


> Yeah my pants arnt tight but I like my shirts to be fitting, but also I put on 30 pounds of muscle since getting sober and I am not about to buy a bunch of new clothes.








Looking good buddy


----------



## subotai

yo droppersneck if you put on 30 pounds of pure muscle Id like to know what round of the draft Mel Kiper Jr thinks you may go in

its not that I dont believe you got in shape, I think you just underestimate how much muscle mass that actually is


*NSFW*:


----------



## JackiePeyton

subotai said:


> yo droppersneck if you put on 30 pounds of pure muscle Id like to know what round of the draft Mel Kiper Jr thinks you may go in
> 
> its not that I dont believe you got in shape, I think you just underestimate how much muscle mass that actually is
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:



A pair of calipers would tell us a good bit....Then again we need baseline measurements. Any chance you were in the military?


----------



## Droppersneck

subotai said:


> yo droppersneck if you put on 30 pounds of pure muscle Id like to know what round of the draft Mel Kiper Jr thinks you may go in
> 
> its not that I dont believe you got in shape, I think you just underestimate how much muscle mass that actually is
> 
> 
> *NSFW*:


Yeah I was exaggerating more like 15 of the 30 was probably muscle tbh. Yeah jay Moore has been tearing Mel a new asshole for his predictions lol


----------



## dopemaster

I would absolutly get my kids good shoes as I always had shitty shoes as a kid.

Obviously you get them on sale and draw a line and not spoil the kids, but proper foot attire is good for sports and your posture as well as self esteem.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Martial arts is better for kids self esteem. And you don't need a pair ghetto shoes for that either.


----------



## MzFluffy

IMO bills first, fun second. I love seeing people with nikes, iphones, expensive bags, and then paying for food with food stamps..

We live in a fucked up world.


----------



## ArCi

Martial Arts is only for kids who actually get/got their ass kicked one too many times


----------



## One Thousand Words

Um fluffy, you fuck strangers for a living, you are in no position to judge other people's priorities.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah but Mz Fluffy is pleasing to the eye. Here in America we call that a "pass"

and I'm totally ok with that


----------



## subotai

lol every time Busty tries to say something cool sounding it just backfires anymore 

the gigs up bro, cant fool the Millenial generation


----------



## MzFluffy

One Thousand Words said:


> Um fluffy, you fuck strangers for a living, you are in no position to judge other people's priorities.


 And if the money I made from that had to go for my BILLS vs buying nice things, it would go to bills first. 

If I sold drugs my money would go to bills if my lights were going to get turned off before it went to buying nice things.

Money is money. No matter where it comes from.


----------



## One Thousand Words

90% of society would prefer their daughter claimed welfare before they sucked a dudes dick for pocket money


----------



## MzFluffy

One Thousand Words said:


> 90% of society would prefer their daughter claimed welfare before they sucked a dudes dick for pocket money



Pocket money? Yeah ok LOL


----------



## Bill

Bill's first fellows
Can't argue with that


----------



## One Thousand Words

Don't try and out swag me fluffy. I own more than one diamond necklace. 

And my pearl ones don't wash off in the shower


----------



## subotai

_"society"

_





which is just another word for

Mostly people I dont give a fuck about


----------



## Roger&Me

ITT busty admits to wearing women's jewelry, and also by extension, probably women's clothing as well.


----------



## MzFluffy

One Thousand Words said:


> Don't try and out swag me fluffy. I own more than one diamond necklace.
> 
> And my pearl ones don't wash off in the shower



Nobody is trying to out swag anyone. Just to say that the porn industry is pocket change is funny. I make very good money.  My "sucking dick" is what is paying my fathers hospital bills because he's on his death bed. No, that's not an excuse because I love sucking cock and I love what I do for a living both on camera, and as a dom.. However i'm pretty sure my father is happy that i'm not on welfare. If I was I wouldn't be able to help him with his six figure medical bills. 

AND I just bought a pearl necklace yesterday


----------



## One Thousand Words

You are new here aren't you roger?

The question is did your father buy you Jordan's when you were a little girl Fluff?


----------



## MzFluffy

One Thousand Words said:


> You are new here aren't you roger?
> 
> The question is did your father buy you Jordan's when you were a little girl Fluff?



No. My mother kept me away from my father when I was at the age to give a shit about Nikes..

However when I was around him as a very small child... No, he didn't spoil me or my sisters. We had a 100 dollar budget for christmas. If we wanted one cool gift that's all we got.  30 dollars for birthdays, and 50 for birthdays.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Note to self: spoil my daughter now and get top medical care when I'm senile


----------



## MzFluffy

One Thousand Words said:


> You are new here aren't you roger?
> 
> The question is did your father buy you Jordan's when you were a little girl Fluff?



and to your edit. No, i've never had daddy issues. My father is one of my best friends. My issues were with my mother  LMFAO


----------



## Erich Generic

MzFluffy said:


> LMFAO



haven't heard that one in a long time


----------



## One Thousand Words

Fluff I'm on your Facebook. In the last year alone you have bought your father a Harley then had a massive fall out with him then patched things back up. You spend more time bitching about your old man than doing your nails


----------



## MzFluffy

One Thousand Words said:


> Fluff I'm on your Facebook. In the last year alone you have bought your father a Harley then had a massive fall out with him then patched things back up. You spend more time bitching about your old man than doing your nails



Obviously you're not on my facebook anymore as if you were you'd know about all the health shit that's going on with him. I've never "bitched" about my Father. I've bitched plenty about his psycho ex girlfriend though..


----------



## One Thousand Words

It would be a little heartless and petty to bitch on his deathbed.


----------



## MzFluffy

One Thousand Words said:


> It would be a little heartless and petty to bitch on his deathbed.



I have nothing to bitch about anymore. He left that woman who did nothing but take his money. She took so much of it that's why I'm helping him with his bills. The only "drama" I had with my dad was he wasn't sticking up for himself when it came to that woman..


----------



## slortaone

niggas aint buying harleys with no pocket money yo


----------



## One Thousand Words

Short does your mum buy your air max?


----------



## dopemaster

One Thousand Words said:


> Martial arts is better for kids self esteem. And you don't need a pair ghetto shoes for that either.



You need them for sports like football, basketball, skating, bmx, etc.

I always had shit shoes and just made do.

The best shoes I had as a kid were converse allstars.

I begged my parents for reebok pumps and was denied and I played basketball everyday.


----------



## slortaone

bro i know you're a dentist and making racks we all know


----------



## One Thousand Words

This isn't about me slort. This is about dope master having no self esteem while wearing crocs


----------



## slortaone

dopemaster said:


> You need them for sports like football, basketball, skating, bmx, etc.
> 
> I always had shit shoes and just made do.
> 
> The best shoes I had as a kid were converse allstars.
> 
> I begged my parents for reebok pumps and was denied and I played basketball everyday.



word i got no good sneakers when i was a youngin

probably why im all about sneakers now


----------



## slortaone

One Thousand Words said:


> This isn't about me slort. This is about dope master having no self esteem while wearing crocs



well i

lol


----------



## iLoveYouWithaKnife

slortaone said:


> word i got no good sneakers when i was a youngin
> 
> probably why im all about sneakers now


I think the same thing about my daddy issues.


----------



## dopemaster

slortaone said:


> word i got no good sneakers when i was a youngin
> 
> probably why im all about sneakers now



Yeah I turned into a total sneakerhead as and adult.

I guess I was making up for what I wanted so bad as a kid.

I always try to get limited editions and whatnot.  

I usually manage to get em on sale cuz I like bright colors and wait for sales and coupons.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Yeah the ugly ones always seem to be on sale


----------



## slortaone

euro only release are whats up

180s


----------



## dopemaster

Beauty is in the eye of the beholder and believe me I do not have ugly shoes.

I am just frugal when I shop.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MzFluffy said:


> IMO bills first, fun second. I love seeing people with nikes, iphones, expensive bags, and then paying for food with food stamps..
> 
> We live in a fucked up world.



Murrka


----------



## JackiePeyton

dopemaster said:


> I would absolutly get my kids good shoes as I always had shitty shoes as a kid.
> 
> Obviously you get them on sale and draw a line and not spoil the kids, but proper foot attire is good for sports and your posture as well as self esteem.



Best answer. I call it


----------



## claire22

One Thousand Words said:


> Um fluffy, you fuck strangers for a living, you are in no position to judge other people's priorities.



qft


----------



## claire22

I grew up middle class. I wore lil nikes as a kid, and I'd do the same for my kids. A few luxury items here n there never hurt anyone, it's when people feel they HAVE to have them and live beyond their means. I wouldn't be buying my kids some full on cray designer wardrobe coz they'll grow out if it anyway and you can find pretty cool clothes that won't cost an arm & a leg. Consumerism is way outta hand in the contemporary world and we're made to feel we need these things or we'll fucking go up in flames and be laughed at, which isn't true. Each to their own. 

They just don't need a shoe collection like L2R's. Dat one is epic.


----------



## subotai

honestly I think we need to seperate Jordans and Nikes or else this whole debate is invalid

I would not buy my kid Jordans because Air Maxes, Air Flights, and Air Force 1's are all Nike branded

Jordans are by and large for people who think they're good at basketball

it is easy to think Nikes aren't worth the money if you fucking suck at matching clothes as well


----------



## bagochina

I don't even remember what kind of shoes I wore in high school, I know I definitely didn't wear high top basket ball shoes.  Vans maybe?  Jesus I can't believe I can't remember one pair of shoes from high school.  Scratch that I remembered I had a pair of Bostonian golf shoes (leather soles) and I had custom designed vans that I picked out fabric samples in store at some skate shop.  I kinda modeled them after some vans I saw Mike McGill wearing in Thrasher, high tops.

That's all that I can recall.


----------



## DexterMeth

Black skater shoes k thx, but not vans.  More like some shit I see for sale by the shotguns at Big 5.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Dex I love your location tag.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I keep reading 'Aids Jordans' in the title of the thread. Had to come in just to say that.


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

subotai said:


> honestly I think we need to seperate Jordans and Nikes or else this whole debate is invalid
> 
> I would not buy my kid Jordans because Air Maxes, Air Flights, and Air Force 1's are all Nike branded
> 
> Jordans are by and large for people who think they're good at basketball
> 
> it is easy to think Nikes aren't worth the money if you fucking suck at matching clothes as well



It is easy to say Nikes are worth the money if your taste is shit, and you enjoy looking like a chronic welfare recipient.


----------



## DexterMeth

Captain.Heroin said:


> Dex I love your location tag.



You only live forever mang


----------



## lightofmeaning

I thought it meant You Obviously Love Fucking tbh


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DexterMeth said:


> You only live forever mang



That's why ilu dex


----------



## claire22

ITT: girl whose mother kept her away from her father at a young age claims not to have daddy issues.

lol. just because you're close now doesn't mean you don't have daddy issues. daddy issues come in all shapes & sizes. that's why you love cock so much, that hole in your soul needs filling, but you're filling the wrong hole. prob have some serious insecurity issues to be sending every tom, dick & harry nude pictures of yourself constantly for the validation. 

bet he's proud his daughter's using her hep c ridden vagina to pay for his bills. i'd prefer my daughter was on welfare to sucking cock for a living. at least on welfare SOME people will respect you. surprised nobody has made your vag a location to check-in to on fb yet.


----------



## JackiePeyton

claire22 said:


> ITT: girl whose mother kept her away from her father at a young age claims not to have daddy issues.
> 
> lol. just because you're close now doesn't mean you don't have daddy issues. daddy issues come in all shapes & sizes. that's why you love cock so much, that hole in your soul needs filling, but you're filling the wrong hole. prob have some serious insecurity issues to be sending every tom, dick & harry nude pictures of yourself constantly for the validation.
> 
> bet he's proud his daughter's using her hep c ridden vagina to pay for his bills. i'd prefer my daughter was on welfare to sucking cock for a living. at least on welfare SOME people will respect you. surprised nobody has made your vag a location to check-in to on fb yet.


She's hot. I say she does it while she can, lest she be 40 and delusional that anyone is gonna look at her wrinkly ass. Keep flashing them sister.


----------



## claire22

40 with AIDS and with orifices as loose as a wizards sleeve so no man will touch her again MOAR like it. Hot body (minus the ridiculous tits) but shit head and an even worse personality.

Being hot doesn't excuse being a gross attention whore.


----------



## Mel22

dopemaster said:


> Yeah I turned into a total sneakerhead as and adult.
> 
> I guess I was making up for what I wanted so bad as a kid.
> 
> I always try to get limited editions and whatnot.
> 
> I usually manage to get em on sale cuz I like bright colors and wait for sales and coupons.


----------



## abracadabra girl

claire22 said:


> Being hot doesn't excuse being a gross attention whore.



u sure? let's take a poll of the men here.


----------



## Mel22

i am glad CLAIR is back in the lounge

v entertaining

keep up the good work m80

dont you question her ABRA that is so rude


----------



## subotai

pretty sure porn stars get tested for STDs on the reg though


----------



## Pill2Chill

MEL wanna come to that place?
You know ...

I'm bored, you unbore me


----------



## claire22

subotai said:


> pretty sure porn stars get tested for STDs on the reg though



Doesn't mean shit. HIV doesn't test positive for ~3 months and I even know for a fact that MzFluffy fucked a hepC positive dude and got blacklisted for a bit, lol. Things get through the cracks. Even if she doesn't get one she's still a dirty whore with seriously skewed attitudes toward sexuality which is the worst kind of sexual disease possible.

Ty Mel you're very kind, thanks for not being a dirty whore xoxo I'll keep doin what I'm doin just 4 you. I brought my spoon along especially for shit stirring.


----------



## claire22

abracadabra girl said:


> u sure? let's take a poll of the men here.



Yeah, you'd fuck her. Who wouldn't? But would you marry her? Not a chance unless you're a fucking idiot, lol


----------



## subotai

sounds like she chose the right profession then

this isnt the 1950's claire, nobody cares if someone is a whore anymore.

chicks are the fastest ones to call each other whores as they go shopping for lingerie and yoga pants

/yawn


----------



## claire22

Perfect profession for a trailer park trash peasant whore with no self respect and a serious lack of self esteem. Yep. Keep doing what you're doing Fluff!

I may wear lingerie and yoga pants and enjoy sex but I think sex is something sacred, and bitches like that only cheapen it by throwing it around to anyone who wants a lil piece, and therefore decrease its market value. Simple economics. Sluts also try to sleep with your boyfriend and don't feel bad because it makes them feel validated for like five seconds til they're crying later coz nobody loves them for anything other than their bodily parts.


----------



## laugh

Itt I'm dreaming of being the meat in the claire & Mel 22 sammich.

My kids at worst will be bare foot hippies with dreadlock and at best Dunlop volley sporting junkies iirc


----------



## claire22

^ volleys actually got cool for a bit when I was in high school, lol. me n the gals actually bought pairs. yep.


----------



## crOOk

mY daughter has shoes that blink when she's walking so fuck Jordans lol


----------



## laugh

What do you actually? Gtfo!


----------



## claire22

I remember when shoes that blinked were kewl, and ones with lil skates on em. Actually who am I kidding they're still fucking badass wish I could wear shoes that lit up. would be bad for raping ppl in dark alleys with though


----------



## ArCi

lol Claire mad


----------



## ArCi

Tbh you come off as a really jealous person. You wish you were as good looking as fluffy but you're not. You wish you could get fucked on camera for money, but you can't. You're a fucking methhead and you're trying to preach about morals. lol stfu


----------



## claire22

I could get fucked on camera for money, but I have self-worth and would prefer to actually go to university and expand my horizons.
I don't even do drugs anymore lmao. Clean a year. Morals were always in check regardless of my drug addiction.
Got nothing to be jealous of whatsoever.

Stfu. Maybe MzFluffy should stay off my man's junk (who doesn't want a bar of it) and find her own. Even messaged his twin brother along with nude pix saying he should bring her to family Xmas, lol. U wish bish

I may be an ex meth head but I have class, something she would know nada about.


----------



## ArCi

I was unaware of this info. Lol this is interesting

That sucks Claire. Those tits and ass are gonna be tough to compete with though for real

I feel like she could put axl in a trance then fuck his brains out


----------



## Mel22

i wish i was as good looking as FLUFFER ((


----------



## Mel22

bitch has good legs.


----------



## subotai

I wish I didnt know what mel looked like


----------



## laugh

Is this srs bznz


----------



## Mel22

but whyyyyyyyy?

and u know what i look like?

but howwwwwwwww?


----------



## ArCi

Yes laugh


----------



## claire22

Meh IDGAF I'm deleting all this shit anyway so I don't feed the attention whore the attention


----------



## Mel22

if someone screencapped tc i will bite sum fucking faces


----------



## ArCi

Don't be like that Claire


----------



## Mel22

no CLAIR dont delete

it will be fun times. i like ur fire. this place needs it

so so bad.


----------



## laugh

Can we see your dildo pls Claire


----------



## laugh

For srs


----------



## claire22

I have a bit of PMS imo lololol


----------



## Mel22

i also really wanna see if FLUFFER can throw down or not

important research


----------



## Mel22

try the depo shot m80

pms gone.


----------



## laugh

Custom made ya reckon


----------



## subotai

mel - because bough bad people

arci - lol btw


----------



## laugh

Quality craftsmanship I presume. Only the finest materials.


----------



## ArCi

You're gonna like the way you look, I guarantee it.


----------



## claire22

Mel22 said:


> try the depo shot m80
> 
> pms gone.



You're just full of ideas aren't you 

PMS = the bane of my existence. I get it real hardcore. My family thinks I'm full bat shit because of it. I'll walk into the kitchen and someone will say good morning and I'll lose my shiz at em


----------



## Droppersneck

subotai said:


> I wish I didnt know what mel looked like



Id seen her on TC she isnt ugly like she wants us to believe.


----------



## subotai

yeah droppers mel is an unusual bog in that regard


----------



## laugh

Does it glow in the dark or serve as a night light ?


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

claire is tall too i think, but fluffy is like 5'11",   shes got some reach on her.  would be a good fight.

coming from southwest FL Fluffy definitely has a good bit of crazy in her too.  and I already kno claire is full of crazy.  

could be fluffy's next business venture.  I've seen vids of chicks fuck-fighting.  like first one to cum loses.  profitiable imho.


----------



## laugh

Put me on the guestlist pls


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

Done.  laugh +1.


----------



## laugh

Pre cum

I mean preorder 

Special limited edition box set


----------



## Thanatos

People need to learn that Nikes>J's IMO.


----------



## claire22

I'm 5'7 127 pounds, I'm pretty small but I got sum muscle. It ain't the size of the dog in the fight, but the size of the fight in the dog. Knowing how to actually throw a heavy punch in the right position, keeping the forearm flat (str8 in the jaw or cheekbone for her, no pussy bish cat fighting with the hair n shit) and block a punch helps too. Bring it on yo I'm fkn ready


----------



## JackiePeyton

My kids shoes blink too. And I didn't know about all the disease stuff. I'm too ugly to be a whore they tell me here. And when I was younger and maybe not as ugly I only had eyes for my hubby. Still do really - we just need a weekend without the kids.


----------



## laugh

xstayfadedx said:


> My kids ain't gettin shit but dem kmart light up shoes.  A nigga need money for that rock and wet.  My kids gone eat gud on dat ebt doeeee.
> 
> Og bobby john.  Og bobby john.  Og bobby john.  Sheeeeit.


I luv it when you say wet


----------



## laugh

Buy the kids a one way ticket to Nigeria


----------



## JackiePeyton

They r going to camp in June. Plane tickets are expensive.


----------



## crOOk

claire22 said:


> I could get fucked on camera for money


Please stop bragging now. Even a dog can get fucked on camera for money (slash dog food).
Also, your stats don't matter much if you have an ugly pussy. I have strong suspicions that is the case because you decided against being a porn star.

Don't even try to lie to us and start with that "moral" bullshit again because EVERY woman would love to be in her place:
http://24.media.tumblr.com/ca12caa922673f95c59757f8d6d7aac4/tumblr_muolnai1If1sxj9cno1_400.gif
(decided to edit the tags off that)

Anyway, what about those shoes?


----------



## subotai

lol the size of the fight in th dog quote is pretty fucxkin gay if you ask me. 

way overrused and not even true usually

mayweather is a great fighter

do I think he could beat Klitscho?

......


----------



## ArCi

Ronda Rowsey would kick his ass
and many other asses


----------



## Droppersneck

Poor people are gross iirc but jordans are indicative of people trying to look like poor minorities who are trying to look like they have wealth. It is really a nasty cycle I would rather just have a normal kid who didnt feel the need to look like something they are not.


----------



## Thanatos

Why is it a crime for a white guy to wear these with a pair of jeans?


----------



## ArCi

Droppersneck said:


> people trying to look like poor minorities who are trying to look like they have wealth.



wat


----------



## donkeyPUNCH

lolwat?


----------



## JackiePeyton

No wonder there is a song about this. My husband is gonna do what he is gonna do regardless. They will always get what they want if he has to send me working 200 hours a week. Time to accept that. Nikes r boring


----------



## subotai

I think its just slowly becoming apparent that the youth of today is just better at talking shit than in the past

I blame  Xbox Live


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Droppersneck said:


> Poor people are gross.


I was just thinking the other day that ugly people are actually aliens, or not entirely human. Does that make me a narcissist?


----------



## slortaone

claire22 said:


> Doesn't mean shit. HIV doesn't test positive for ~3 months and I even know for a fact that MzFluffy fucked a hepC positive dude and got blacklisted for a bit, lol. Things get through the cracks. Even if she doesn't get one she's still a dirty whore with seriously skewed attitudes toward sexuality which is the worst kind of sexual disease possible.
> 
> Ty Mel you're very kind, thanks for not being a dirty whore xoxo I'll keep doin what I'm doin just 4 you. I brought my spoon along especially for shit stirring.



MoMMA RAISED A HELL RAISEEERRRRRRRR


----------



## One Thousand Words

No Australian girl would bother doing porn when prostitution is legal. I don't mean they would stand on a street corner or even bother getting a job in one of the many brothels situated close to every major town. If you have the ability to look half decent in a cocktail dress being a private escort pays plenty well. If you are intelligent and social enough to scrub up and pose as a rich businessman's girlfriend you will clean up. 

I guess Claire might be able to pull that off, she'd need a budget to buy a couple of dresses from Hugo Boss or Chanel though. Fluffy would need to ditch the fake nails and have a serious fashion overhaul. Even then both of them would have to dazzle me a lot more with their wit for me to consider employing them on my books if I was that sort of pimp.


----------



## abracadabra girl

Mel22 said:


> try the depo shot m80
> 
> pms gone.



Nooooooooooooooooooo that shit causes 6 months of straight pms without a break!

Claire, I think our cycles have synced already from being in TL together.


----------



## Droppersneck

Blue_Phlame said:


> I was just thinking the other day that ugly people are actually aliens, or not entirely human. Does that make me a narcissist?



No that makes you a realist imo


----------



## One Thousand Words

Thanatos said:


> Why is it a crime for a white guy to wear these with a pair of jeans?


----------



## Noodle

I don't believe in breeding.


----------



## slortaone

paris never sleeps. air max never stops.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

I had one of those. Owned it for a week, went for a run on the pavement, stepped on a rock and punctured it. It did feel as if I was running on pockets of air, so they were good while they lasted, but got them exchanged for some Lunas.


----------



## subotai

thats what you get for going outside


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Who would design a running shoe that can't take running on pavement? They should make a disclaimer that they should only be used on treadmills and shredded rubber tracks.


----------



## dopemaster

I wanna get on L2R's level one day.

One day............


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ hopefully I will never be on that lvl


----------



## quiet roar

claire22 said:


> I may be an ex meth head but I have class



Maybe you do, but you're not showing it in this thread.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Claire's got class though.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

And great hair


----------



## We are all ONE

I think axl looks better w floppy hair and beard.
When did he get into town and who is the gentleman in the middle?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

She matches up nicely w Mr Neuman on my left.


----------



## We are all ONE

Whats wrong w its hands?


----------



## ArCi

They're shoes brah

Picture him crawling


----------



## Seyer

We are all ONE said:


> Whats wrong w its hands?



My dudes already got handstands on lock.


----------



## We are all ONE

Ah I see, walks like COTB


----------



## DexterMeth

Lol


----------



## subotai

Seyer said:


> notmybaby.jpg



all Finnish people look the same true fact


----------



## Bill

It's the mongoloid eyes and brow that taints there glorious aryan genes


----------



## Seyer

subotai said:


> all Finnish people look the same true fact


Its true. I would fucking hate to be a blonde blue eyed shit.


----------



## gloeek

My family is Norwegian, but they were all inuits so we have dark hair and hazelish eyes.


----------



## Seyer

Samis are lulz.


----------



## abracadabra girl

papasomni said:


> Droppers was taking the piss



and ... you're about to drink a spoonful of it? idgi


----------



## axl blaze

ChickenScratch said:


> you're gonna be fat as fuck.



bahaha - doubt it

you may not care how you look, but that's all I pretty much care about


----------



## gloeek

narcissism ftw!!


----------



## papa

abracadabra girl said:


> and ... you're about to drink a spoonful of it? idgi



Oh burn


----------



## gloeek

Piss is a good protein filled snack imo.


----------



## abracadabra girl

papasomni said:


> Oh burn



Sorry, none was intended.


----------



## Lysis

axl blaze said:


> *legit question*: how do you guys live with yourselves as the weight piles up? do the LBs grow so unnoticed that you sort of wake up one day and *BOOM *you're Suddenly Susan fat? or are you simply riddled with so much apathy, since the very beginning of you exponential fat gains, that it's sorta like... *FIDLAR?*



My dad gained a lot of weight after his second marriage. He took up weed and was just happy and didn't give a fuck anymore.


----------



## subotai

I can go from 160 to 130 in a matter of weeks its fuckin weird ya honor

I probably should work out more but I dont own a gym membership so I just do push ups and pull ups and no cardio because I smoke to much

and some bicep curls, gotta throw those in there

ive always had pretty strong triceps for whatever reason, and thats the arm muscle that really counts

I remember when I first started working out with this ex Vietnam- veteran he was like

"damn dude youre doing a lot on those pull downs"

and I was like 15 years old just like "yolimo bro"

and my grandmother introduced me to him and now she's way into dementia so I really gotta use my time wisely

wtf how is it 2014?


----------



## coelophysis

_Where did all the time go?
Did you think you'd stay young forever?
But at least you're still togetherrrr_


----------



## Lysis

Stay togetherrrrrr
Let's stay togetherrrrrrr


----------



## subotai

lol

the three exercises I fuckin kill it at

1. dips
2. calf raises
3. tricep pulldowns 

not a bad racket, pretty useful shit


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah I like dips. If I new how to post pictures I took on my cell I would. Derp


----------



## subotai

dude I used to do 15 of them with two 45 lb weights strapped to a belt when I was in peak physical condition. now I can do 20 with just my body weight.

how things changed, my 19 year old self would kick my fuckin ass lol


----------



## Droppersneck

subotai said:


> dude I used to do 15 of them with two 45 lb weights strapped to a belt when I was in peak physical condition. now I can do 20 with just my body weight.
> 
> how things changed, my 19 year old self would kick my fuckin ass lol



lol try 29 when I was 19 I attached the wheels now Im worried about my joints... I can do like 48 in one set


----------



## subotai

lol come fucking prove it then

I never lied about much of anything on here. Im not a large individual but I can throw a punch fast as fuck and thats why I always said I would box anyone on BL. even WAAO


----------



## Lysis

You could probably kick my ass, shim. I've never even thrown a punch at someone. So, if we ever meet, you can kick my ass.


----------



## subotai

I dont even get in fights in just still pissed I got robbed by a group of puerto ricans


----------



## coelophysis

Were they long legged pissed off puerto ricans?


----------



## Lysis

well, if they are puerto rican, I bet they would rather take a nap than fight.


----------



## Droppersneck

I defended a street magician at the bar from some rednecks a few weeks back that is as close to a fight I have gotten since college days. Fighting is fuckin stupid. Shim I can do 48 I would never lie about something stupid. Since I got clean I have been tryin to get in shape.


----------



## subotai

haha I dont doubt you bro I just like to motivate people without them realizing it

you fuckin pussy

Im just too fuckin agreeable to fight people


----------



## coelophysis




----------



## Droppersneck

I feel ya bruh. So ssleepy


----------



## We are all ONE

Lol 20 /48 dips and box me

I do pull downs w ropes
Start w 3 sets of 70 lbs 12 reps
4th set I burn 12 reps 70 lbs
12 60
Etc down to 30
Then i knock out 25 dips and wink at the yoga class


----------



## subotai

I still remember when I started doing the same bench press as my brother, he was just like 

"well at least we dont have to change the weights now"

and I was like

"yeah that's because youre a fuckin pussy"

and we laughed about it and drank protein shakes

lol FUCKIN BOX ME bro


----------



## coelophysis

subotai said:


> I still remember when I started doing the same bench press as my brother, he was just like
> 
> "well at least we dont have to change the weights now"
> 
> and I was like
> 
> "yeah that's because youre a fuckin pussy"
> 
> and we laughed about it and blew eachother



hmm.. Hawt.


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah burn outs are fun. I just now max at 235 and I dont even want to go any further my elbow is fucked iirc


----------



## subotai

70 lbs of pull downs isnt even a lot for someone who is supposedly 6'4'

youre a fuckin pussy bro I was doing that in 11th grade

and I dont lie about this shit like droppers. give me 2 months and id fight anyone on here

real shit


----------



## coelophysis

Oh shut the fuck up already everyone. Take it to Steroid Discussion ffs


----------



## DexterMeth

Laika said:


> Oh shut the fuck up already everyone. Take it to anon homosexual encounters forum ffs



Fixd


----------



## Droppersneck

Dex dont even lift iirc


----------



## DexterMeth

That's right


----------



## We are all ONE

Trolling shim is like fishing for goldfish w a hand grenade in the bait tank


----------



## subotai

you tryna meet up in 2 months or somethin?

whats really funny is mikeoekim knows im not a large individual I just dont give a fuck

fight me bro


----------



## abracadabra girl

lol shim


----------



## subotai

that was also when I still played lacrosse and cared about stuff and things. now its just like 

what can I ingest to make me intoxicated?


----------



## subotai

I could have set a school shooting record. I know where to get guns and I know the best strategy involved.

you pull the fire alarm and post up near the designated meeting place with an automatic weapon

game.....blouses...


I just dont like to harm other people unless thet truly deserve it and most people in high school I got along with


----------



## Droppersneck

Dude NSA delete that post you and I know you are joking but that is something you cant even joke about now. Sorry I instigated it


----------



## subotai

why dude it happens all the time these days. its not even that I really want to harm anyone I just think I could have done a better job than thar VT asian or he columbine kids

they done goofed


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shim is gonna get married and have kids one day

That's my Gloeek Prediction of the Day.


----------



## Kittycat5

Whats Grecian black metal CH?


----------



## subotai

i would be a cool ass dad Id show my kid how to fix computers when he was like 7 years old and have him smoking weed by the time he was in high school so long as he got straight B-s 

and he'd come home and be like "dad I have this project I have to do' and Id just be like "its ok son its about time you learned the art of bullshitting"

now lets watch this Eagles game and talk shit on New Jersey


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Kittycat5 said:


> Whats Grecian black metal CH?


Grecian = Greek

Black metal = music style that has more win than your average metal band


----------



## Kittycat5

Ah ok. Thought it was some obscure genre cuz metal loves that. Whats the bands name?


----------



## Illyria99

laika said:


> oh shut the fuck up already everyone. Take it to steroid discussion ffs




*qft*


----------



## Erich Generic

fighting is not my thing. I'm more of a passionate activist. I volunteer at the soup kitchens, homeless shelters and the american red cross.


----------



## Droppersneck

Illyria99 said:


> *qft*



well you always post pics of goth fgt ripped dudes that 100% definitely work out so that makes you a hypocrite


----------



## Erich Generic

that makes you a douchebag for pointing that out

lol


----------



## Droppersneck

You being an emo fgt makes you biased though tbh


----------



## Erich Generic

I'm only emo part-time breh, but that gives you something to work with.

I have multiple characters much like an actor does


----------



## Droppersneck

Sounds a bit ghey but who am I to judge anyone


----------



## ArCi

Captain heroin had sex with a black man

that's ghey


----------



## Droppersneck

wait what?


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Alotta blah blah blah goin on


----------



## coelophysis

subotai said:


> I could have set a school shooting record. I know where to get guns and I know the best strategy involved.
> 
> you pull the fire alarm and post up near the designated meeting place with an automatic weapon
> 
> game.....blouses...
> 
> 
> I just dont like to harm other people unless thet truly deserve it and most people in high school I got along with



Fucking camping.

Or something like that, right?


----------



## subotai

no camping would be waiting inside the bathroom with a silenced pistol and silently murdering everyone who walked inside

what i was saying is more like spawn killing


----------



## coelophysis

Shame on me.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I used to camp spawn in Sven coop because I am cool like that.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Seyer said:


> I hope that shit got screencapped. Would def make a quality gif.



You have no idea how hard I tried to get screens


At least he had sense enough to empty the chamber beforehand


----------



## coelophysis

Too bad I was busy pooping for the gun snort but happened to be back in time for the cock out =S


----------



## Droppersneck

Arci said:


> lol honestly now I'm just starting to feel bad for you
> 
> This has gone too far


Yeah I am just glad no screen shots were made. Not too worried about the dic shot though.


Laika said:


> Hahahahaha
> 
> fuc, you got the kinda body that I dig.



Arci is chubby iirc. But Im going to grow out my chest hair now


----------



## coelophysis

If Arci is chubby and hairy chested then he's in. I'm glad you'll be working on your chest hun.
You really know your way into a girls cunt.

But pork up, I like hairy and chubby.

And fucs got that girl power-I'll lez out with you on E with rattling jaws type look.


----------



## Droppersneck

Laika said:


> If Arci is chubby and hairy chested then he's in. I'm glad you'll be working on your chest hun.
> You really know your way into a girls cunt.
> 
> But pork up, I like hairy and chubby.
> 
> And fucs got that girl power-I'll lez out with you on E with rattling jaws type look.



Fuc yeah Im down and I wont even kiss her on the mouth only you  But I cant get fat I like the gym too much tbh


----------



## coelophysis

Then get some chest hair..I can't totally discriminate.


----------



## Droppersneck

I can feel it growing as we speak


----------



## coelophysis

I just queefed, or something like that.. whatever chicks do..


----------



## fuc

Laika said:


> I just queefed, or something like that.. whatever chicks do..


ooh you really laika hairy man doncha


----------



## Seyer

Laika waxes chest hair with her tongue.


----------



## coelophysis

fuc said:


> ooh you really laika hairy man doncha





Totes. Anything wrong with that?



Seyer said:


> Laika waxes chest hair with her tongue.



That's what I laik it for. They don't call me the human lint roller for nothin'


----------



## fuc

fuck no did you ever see those gilette commercials with kate upton and other model chicks all describing how they like men to shave? its disgusting all this manscaping


----------



## Seyer

We have commercial free TV here


----------



## fuc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lad68Squw5w pls watch


----------



## Seyer

Lol.


----------



## fuc

Seyer said:


> Lol.


think of all the young men out there and little boys who will see this and be confused and insecure about body hair


----------



## coelophysis

fuc said:


> fuck no did you ever see those gilette commercials with kate upton and other model chicks all describing how they like men to shave? its disgusting all this manscaping



You are my twin and I will never hurt you..


----------



## We are all ONE

Jesus christ seyer, did the whole city of detroit just run a train on you?
You could fly a plane through that crack, Sheesh


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Let's see your bush


----------



## Seyer

We are all ONE said:


> Jesus christ seyer, did the whole city of detroit just run a train on you?
> You could fly a plane through that crack, Sheesh


I tucked my dick into my asshole and thats what happened.

I shouldve paid more attention in physics.


----------



## Droppersneck

fuc said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lad68Squw5w pls watch



Lol I just posted a comment on that video that is a good and true observation.


----------



## We are all ONE

Seyer said:


> I tucked my dick into my asshole and thats what happened.
> 
> I shouldve paid more attention in physics.



It pretty much bends there on its own iirc


----------



## Seyer

Exactly, just need to apply lube and give it a little nudge in.


----------



## We are all ONE

U r the only one here who has legitimate reason for never leaving the house


----------



## fuc

Laika said:


> kiss me


youre all so nice to newbies


----------



## coelophysis

'cause you are my twin and I will never hurt you


----------



## Waffle Sock

I had a dream about you fuc (which is quite interesting since you were vividly personified solely based on non verbal communication on the interwebs). You worked at the concession in a movie theatre and had bad teeth. Even though I am a bit shallow irl, I still was attracted to you because you were sweet. We talked about being encapsulated inside this glass bubble thing that was at your job. I got out of it and lied on my back and bench pressed your petite body. It was beautiful


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Brb vomit


----------



## coelophysis

Waffle Sock said:


> I had a dream about you fuc (which is quite interesting since you were vividly personified solely based on non verbal communication on the interwebs). You worked at the concession in a movie theatre and had bad teeth. Even though I am a bit shallow irl, I still was attracted to you because you were sweet. We talked about being encapsulated inside this glass bubble thing that was at your job. I got out of it and lied on my back and bench pressed your petite body. It was beautiful



You're gettin' in too deep bro. Just stop now, for your own good soulmate.. I mean Waffle Sock..


----------



## gloeek

ew stop cybering in this thread. it makes this thread creepy. like take it to pm if necessary cos it's pretty revolting and I don't want to post in a nudie thread with this shit in it. that's a bad thing. *gag*


----------



## We are all ONE

Yeah waffle put a sock on it

'Ducks'


----------



## coelophysis

double buh dum tisss


----------



## iheartthisthread

Adult friend finder --------->


----------



## Seyer

We are all ONE said:


> U r the only one here who has legitimate reason for never leaving the house



Disabled because penis.


----------



## abracadabra girl

post your butt glo


----------



## gloeek

kik imo


----------



## gloeek

abracadabra girl said:


> post your butt glo


I've posted many ass pics, newb.


----------



## fuc

why is cheddar yellow


----------



## iheartthisthread

gloeek said:


> kik imo


Oh you kids these days...



gloeek said:


> I've posted many ass pics, newb.



Affirmative


----------



## coelophysis

fuc said:


> why is cheddar yellow



Cheddar be green in the hood.


----------



## abracadabra girl

gubmint cheeze


----------



## coelophysis

Nah not that. I'm talkin' bout that skrilla, playa, dem stacks..."Money" I guess is what I was alluding towards..


----------



## Seyer

Make traxx, get staxx


----------



## Waffle Sock

Kat Stacks


----------



## Droppersneck

Waffle Sock said:


> I had a dream about you fuc (which is quite interesting since you were vividly personified solely based on non verbal communication on the interwebs). You worked at the concession in a movie theatre and had bad teeth. Even though I am a bit shallow irl, I still was attracted to you because you were sweet. We talked about being encapsulated inside this glass bubble thing that was at your job. I got out of it and lied on my back and bench pressed your petite body. It was beautiful



I hope fuc is using TOR imho


----------



## ArCi

TOR sucks


----------



## fuc

why would i do that. (she stated)


----------



## fuc

I dreamed about a prosecutor i met with yesterday he looks like jake gyllenhal + some years and he lost his wedding ring it was so good


----------



## abracadabra girl

Droppersneck said:


> I hope fuc is using TOR imho



Not me. I hope the alts get b&


----------



## Droppersneck

*Things that need to die/end*

the use of seven army nation at football games
Bicycle lanes in southern cities
mosquitoes
Women using a cell phone while driving
Skank parents that clam bake there 89 corcica with cigs with their baby in the back
The fast and the furious franchise
The allowance of obese people to join gyms in the months Dec-January
The dry/wet county
the V6 automatic muscle car
The idea that pot is a cure all for every ailment 
urban homesteading
People whining about freedom
The idea that Detroit is going to _come back_


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Isn't there a thread just like this ? 

Delete


----------



## papa

Memberators


----------



## Bob Loblaw




----------



## Roger&Me

qft


----------



## JackiePeyton

nihilists


----------



## Bob Loblaw

gorilla feminists


----------



## Droppersneck

papasomni said:


> Memberators



qft


----------



## fuc

guerrilla feminapes


----------



## Captain.Heroin




----------



## JackiePeyton

papasomni said:


> Memberators



I don't think that is a very becoming thing of a moderator to say. 

Reported!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Reporters


----------



## Lysis

Stupid excuses
Lies
Pussies
Games
My neighbors
Lindsay Lohan
Boring housewives
Anyone who hates dogs
Micromanagers
SEOs
Indian SEOs
People who don't pay quickly
The glare on my kickass TV when I play video games during the day


Fuck everything. Everything should die except money. Money is awesome. It's all I care about.


----------



## Lysis

You and I can be one with the universe, bp. We work in IT, we can both be high on friday, and we can both find lulz in clicking keys on the keyboard because users are dumb.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Naturally, i delete myself from the context of the situation.


----------



## Lysis

I don't delete myself. I just Gaussian blur the whole day.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Wife.


----------



## Droppersneck

Lysis said:


> You and I can be one with the universe, bp. We work in IT, we can both be high on friday, and we can both find lulz in clicking keys on the keyboard because users are dumb.



wut?

Back on topic:
Geek chic 
weezer glasses
auto tune
post rock/nu metal
crocs
pop tarts
golden corral
totinos
people with really big hearts, but that lack any logic or common sense


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lysis said:


> You and I can be one with the universe, bp. We work in IT, we can both be high on friday, and we can both find lulz in clicking keys on the keyboard because users are dumb.


Only a friday high? What do you have against saturday?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday.


----------



## Bob Loblaw




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

True


----------



## One Thousand Words

michael schumacher. F1 world champions should be the pinnacle of cool, but I don't remember the Fonz or any Ramone ever needing someone else to feed them baby food.


----------



## phr




----------



## ghostandthedarknes




----------



## JackiePeyton

^I have to say, he has disappointed me and given me some cause for alarm in foreign policy. I even question if he isn't trying to jinx us or worse. And I voted for him. 
http://citybeat.com/cincinnati/blog-1001-gore_vidal_obama_a_disappointment.html
Rip Gore Vidal

I totally think The Rock is hot


----------



## SB1981

Platinum hair dye; valley girl talk; the color pink, and those who judge others/


----------



## subotai

dude you are creepy as shit


----------



## alasdairm

SB1981 said:


> Bro


lol.

alasdair


----------



## Bob Loblaw

SB1981 said:


> Bro, YOU need to end. You are the pussy, so you just admitted to your own demise.
> 
> 
> "Fuck everything. Everything should die except money. Money is awesome. It's all I care about." That has got to be the stupidest  comment I have ever fucking heard....



Hey peckerbreath, why don't you go jack off to pictures of a bunch of syringes


----------



## Roger&Me

you really should have gone with the syringe post icon on that one, bab


----------



## ChickenScratch

> PM's turned off because of trolls from DF. My internet Stalker is at it again...
> Rate this Entry
> Excellent
> Good
> Average
> Bad
> Terrible
> 
> 2 Comments  by SB1981 View Profile View Forum Posts View Blog Entries Visit Homepage View Articles Add as Contact Send Email , 02-07-2014 at 15:07 (36 Views)
> One fucker decided to write me up needl erotica and fancy lettering claiming be was like m eblah blah blah....then he asked for my youtyube link. I knew he was bullshit and was more 5than happy to show him how real I am. Needless to say, like it always goes, he vanished. Oh, and then someone else asked for my linki, served it up and guess what? He's gone now. This person is fucking pitiful and has been doing this to me for years. Now he can't and I hiope he doesn't unleash the cattle here. Tons of childish people over that DF. I just "stuck" out and for some reason, these fuckers want to play my fetish and then drop me cold which used to gert me upset until I realized it was intentional and by the same personality type. I believe it's the fist IV user I meant on youtube years ago. Then to boot, Tammy, which I knew over three fuckng years, turned out to be him the whole time. Tell me how fucking upset I was? I will never trust anyone online again until I have proof the person is real. Talk about bullshit, that stung becusre he literally played her out perfectly. It could be my ex daivd or Youtube Mike. I think the latter, though. I about ringed when I saw the poetic needle posts that were so well directed to me as if he was someone I knew forever. What a fuckstick to think I would just run with that and expect him to come back and comment about my videos. LOL
> 
> Oh, and I had ot find out once she blocked me that her facebook page was suddenly quit. I put two an dtwo together and go created anew account just ot IM her and nothing. So I was played for three years. Tammy didn't use drugs, and I never discussed it with her, we would talk about sceience and her drama at times. But damn did he fucdkin' have a good imagination and he kept it up. I would love to have his ass beat down if I had proof because he invaded my privacay big time. I miss that "person" and to know she isn't real makes me want to fuck him up. But he flew the coop. I for fucked hard last year and not one of sthose so called yahoo bangers were real either. I was played hard but learned a lot form it. I will tear apart a bullshitter and blast them in the room. That Tammy shit still gets to me because I miss something that wasn't real. Well, I am real and take that steel. So many IV vidoes on youytube are actually of old vids and not the person beihing the computer. I'm not crazy here, Three years anddidn't get a hint that I was being fooled. He is one fucked up person, because he and I would engage our passion via slam vids, and after getting me used to them, he just disappeared and deleted them all. Like he planned to fuck me over mentally. Nope, I just toughened up and am more into my own shit. Three iv users here that I caught were liars and fakes. I am ready rto list the names of those two punk asses yesteraay. OKay, I'm ready to blow smoke up some ass.
> 
> No sympathy needed, I just think I have a jealous person who has two perosnalities. The mean one is much more active. I will never accept him again after dogging me. Updated 02-07-2014 at 16:05 by SB1981



wut


----------



## coelophysis

phrozen said:


>



lol


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Roger&Me said:


> you really should have gone with the syringe post icon on that one, bab



Good call, m8. I just woke up


----------



## Droppersneck

Inside joke laiker?


----------



## Bill

He was just ttytt'ing iirc


----------



## Bob Loblaw

lolx2


----------



## coelophysis

Droppersneck said:


> Inside joke laiker?



You tell me, we should be able to read each others thoughts this deep into our relationship now..


----------



## Droppersneck

Or at least texting pictures of our genitals to each other.


----------



## coelophysis

You said that I whore myself out to BL guys but the thing is I make them come get it. I don't reveal myself like that. Get used to class or else I don't know what to tell you hun.
And why is it now turning into I have to come to KY instead of you coming to FL?


----------



## Bill

Dat class


----------



## pharmakos

the droppers/laika schtick


----------



## coelophysis

Jealous?
We aren't even 1/10th of a Axl & Claire.

Funny how if I mentioned tnw should die I would get reported.


----------



## Droppersneck

He is a verclempt Jewish man with a crooked penis nuff said. But yeah you do make them come get it which is logistically difficult imo. At least you arnt skanking it up like every other _girl _on here bless their hearts.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Go see the blue grass Laika-It is blue. And only fair


----------



## alasdairm

sb1981, you need to take a chill pill. you don't make a very strong case for residence on the high ground when you're breaking the rules yourself...

show us what rule you think lysis is breaking (by reporting the relevant posts) and we'll take a look. i haven't looked too closely but i think you'll struggle because she doesn't, to me, appear to be breaking any rules.

alasdair


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> Yeah bob was just pm'ing me talking about how stupid your love of needles is. No respect imo



He is a fucking child and needs to grow up. He's just bothered by it, so he had to talk shit to you, too. Fuck him! If he wants to tlak shit, he can come to me. What a bitch! Thanks for informing me, Drop. If he tries again, tell him I'll kick his ass right off his high horse. How is a fetish stupid? He is the one who is naive and a hater.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Droppersneck said:


> Or at least texting pictures of our genitals to each other.



qfmft


----------



## alasdairm

p.s. i can't stand to see you make a twit of yourself any longer, sb1981. lysis is a she. not a he.

(although i understand why you might think she's a he  )

alasdair


----------



## SB1981

alasdairm said:


> sb1981, you need to take a chill pill. you don't make a very strong case for residence on the high ground when you're breaking the rules yourself...
> 
> show us what rule you think lysis is breaking (by reporting the relevant posts) and we'll take a look. i haven't looked too closely but i think you'll struggle because she doesn't, to me, appear to be breaking any rules.
> 
> alasdair



I will have to find the thread and will get back ot you. When someone disrespects me, I tend to get angry. I just wanted to set that mod straight. Moderators aren't supposed bully people, nor talk shit about someone's fetish to another mod.


----------



## SB1981

alasdairm said:


> p.s. i can't stand to see you make a twit of yourself any longer, sb1981. lysis is a she. not a he.
> 
> (although i understand why you might think she's a he  )
> 
> alasdair



Okay, I'm done now. I just pointed out her tragic flaw.


----------



## SB1981

Bardeaux said:


> Hmm.... have you met Tony Williams? I don't normally play match maker, but I think you two would hit it off.



Heard of him. Who is that? I'll google it


----------



## SB1981

Bob Loblaw said:


> qfmft



You got somethiing to say you say it to me. You are pitiful and I would school you so hard on this. You don't like my needle fetish, then don't read my posts. Grow up and take the  bull by the horns if you wanna get dirty. I don't care wtf you think, opt out of my business and please educate yourself about needle fixation that is common amongst IV users. I just don't hold back and I'm me so DEAL. Nothing that I hate more than those narrow minded sheeple that know noting more than to judge someone for something they don't understand. You are really bad off to talk shit about me when you don't know shit.Sad and childish. Weakness!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

SB1981 said:


> Kick back nutsack!



Hahaha


Careful; I hear it hurts when people get knocked off their high horses via the internet.





I'm pretty scared; v weak & fragile. Don't hurt me pls


----------



## phenethylo J

You need to take a chill pill sb no need to get so aggressive and quadra post.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

SB1981 said:


> You got somethiing to say you say it to me. You are pitiful and I would school you so hard on this. You don't like my needle fetish, then don't read my posts. Grow up and take the  bull by the horns if you wanna get dirty. I don't care wtf you think, opt out of my business and please educate yourself about needle fixation that is common amongst IV users. I just don't hold back and I'm me so DEAL. Nothing that I hate more than those narrow minded sheeple that know noting more than to judge someone for something they don't understand. Sad and childish.8)



Pls, I have more dirty rigs in my washing machine than you've seen in the last three months.


Cum at me bro. Do u even lift?





P.S. It's not nice bossing ppl around  g/l making friends on here. it's srs bsns in the lounge, ain'tcha hurrd?


----------



## SB1981

Bob Loblaw said:


> Hahaha
> 
> 
> Careful; I hear it hurts when people get knocked off their high horses via the internet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty scared; v weak & fragile. Don't hurt me pls




You're not even the least bit funny, ass clown. You are a weak SOB, man. That is why you resorted to your incredibly juvenile attempt to talk shit about my needle fixation, right? I have no shame in my game, and you are scum as far as I'm concerned. You don't know me or my "fetish". Feeble attempt to deal with me. School yourself and take your head out of your ass.


----------



## SB1981

Bob Loblaw said:


> Pls, I have more dirty rigs in my washing machine than you've seen in the last three months.
> 
> 
> Cum at me bro. Do u even lift?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. It's not nice bossing ppl around  g/l making friends on here. it's srs bsns in the lounge, ain'tcha hurrd?



Wow! So where did that come from?? I guess you are that same person I called out. That's why you're so upset. I bet you would store rigs in your washing machine rather than buy new ones. 8(


----------



## Bob Loblaw

uR NOTMY REAL MOM​


----------



## phenethylo J

SB can you please stop being so mean and rude to my friend bob. 

If it is only a min or two later and there are no posts after yours just use the edit in the rest rather than continually making double, triple, and quadruple posts.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

SB1981 said:


> You're not even the least bit funny, ass clown. You are a weak SOB, man. That is why you resorted to your incredibly juvenile attempt to talk shit about my needle fixation, right? I have no shame in my game, and you are scum as far as I'm concerned. You don't know me or my "fetish". Feeble attempt to deal with me. School yourself and take your head out of your ass.



Heyy, nice psychology degree; where'd ya pick that up?







SB1981 said:


> I bet you would store rigs in your washing machine rather than buy new ones. 8(



Just put 'em through the spin cycle with the caps off & they're good to go!


----------



## alasdairm

SB1981 said:


> Okay, I'm done now.


i am afraid i don't believe you.

alasdair


----------



## coelophysis

I believe SB does not have any idea that they are in The Lounge and if they do I don't really think they understand The Lounge at all.


----------



## One Thousand Words

She has a point.

Or at least gets aroused by them


----------



## papa

I'm glad you guys are talking this out


----------



## neversickanymore

The fucking drug war


----------



## coelophysis

One Thousand Words said:


> She has a point.
> 
> Or at least gets aroused by them



I think it's more of a FIXation.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I agree Bob is does not act very moderator like, even if this is the lounge. But that being said, I think he is in a position of great power and can harm me. So I won't jump on your bandwagon. I make my jibes, but watch myself because like anywhere you must play politics. You will never win the governor's seat that is for sure. 
I am thinking of kicking our asshole representative out on his can, so I am practicing these skills. My husband used to drop that jackass on his head at the pool when we hung out there. What a dipshit. When anyone runs against him, he sends them threatening letters about DUI's and shit. Hell I will come out about my drug use and say I am proud of it, then what will that cunt do? Anyway, I digress
Be wary of the Sinnerman Boba Fett
He may have mob connections iirc


----------



## Droppersneck

Stfu nurse^
SB1981 Bob just pm'ed me and said that you were a pussy and that needle fixations were for people with $^&%$%&$


----------



## Bob Loblaw

brb shitting my pants so fucking scared


----------



## subotai

you don't have to clean your needles because the blood sterilizes them

everyone knows that


----------



## Bob Loblaw

P.S.


----------



## Mel22

SB1981 said:


> He is a fucking child and needs to grow up. He's just bothered by it, so he had to talk shit to you, too. Fuck him! If he wants to tlak shit, he can come to me. What a bitch! Thanks for informing me, Drop. If he tries again, tell him I'll kick his ass right off his high horse. How is a fetish stupid? He is the one who is naive and a hater.



hello and welcome to the loounge.

BOBBLE isnt hating on u for ur needle fetish. he pmed me saying that u r just confused. he says that he likes needles too, but he just feels bad for u cos u prostitute urself and sell ur holes to fellows and this makes him sad. he also doesnt like that u mistreat ur family and make them wish u were dead cos ur such a disappointing disgusting junkie failure.

i hope this clears things up and that u feel better and that u have a nice day


----------



## JackiePeyton

Droppersneck said:


> Stfu nurse^
> SB1981 Bob just pm'ed me and said that you were a pussy and that needle fixations were for people with $^&%$%&$



I don't have a needle fixation. I just used to get tingles before I shot up. 
That other shit...no no no. 
I am a nurse, I have a legit reason to like needles. 
I love giving shots and volunteer to give my co workers their flu shots every year. 
Should I be reported?


----------



## Mel22

no

u should put ur childen into foster care then kill urself.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

k..


----------



## JackiePeyton

Mel22 said:


> no
> 
> u should put ur childen into foster care then kill urself.



Me?

If so, you are coming with me.

But I am already dead you know


----------



## Mel22

u dont have enough money to come to australia and get me cos u poor remember??????/

and if u did somehow

we would just become frans anyways

i am really charming u kno

so ur wrong and u should stop lying.


----------



## Droppersneck

Are you guys really friends with kangaroos there? That cunt your ex president has been over here spreading his gun hate. Hope he goes back down under soon imho


----------



## Mel22

we are queens ppl we dont have presidents u uncouth fucking hick

and thank u for ur stupid question with an obvious answer yes we are v good friends with kangaroos

im not google. do ur own research u idiot.


----------



## Droppersneck

Calm down mel. I have to ask did you choose your screen name b/c of Mel Gibson? I woudnt blame you if you did tbh


----------



## fuc

_Are you guys friends with kangaroos there?
_*How to flirt with aussie chicks chaper 1*


----------



## fuc

_So tell me about that interesting screen name...
_* How to flirst with chicks online chapter 1*


----------



## Droppersneck

Have you ever given a handy to a eskimo fuc?


----------



## Mel22

polar gook canada lovin

heartwarming.


----------



## JackiePeyton

The kangaroos like Mel cuz her feet stink


----------



## Bob Loblaw

I bet no one else's feet stink either.


What do yours smell like, Nurse? Poor health, unhealthy diet, no exercise routine, & finding meaning in the fact that you've reproduced?


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah you have gotta love the people that think they blessed the world by introducing one more cum stain to this world. Good for you! Oh all you had to do was open your legs??? srsly.. nice! Now post a bunch of annoying pics of your kids on the interwebs!


----------



## JackiePeyton

Bob Loblaw said:


> I bet no one else's feet stink either.
> 
> 
> What do yours smell like, Nurse? Poor health, unhealthy diet, no exercise routine, & finding meaning in the fact that you've reproduced?



U r stupid. I exercise very much. My diet is good. And well, the reproduction thing....I just did that
I liked it better when you were quoting American Psycho. It fit you better.



Droppersneck said:


> Yeah you have gotta love the people that think they blessed the world by introducing one more cum stain to this world. Good for you! Oh all you had to do was open your legs??? srsly.. nice! Now post a bunch of annoying pics of your kids on the interwebs!



You are just stupid and not worth responding to. 
I really think ur dumb.
At least Sinnerman has a brain


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Mel22 said:


> polar gook canada lovin
> 
> heartwarming.



your dick


----------



## Droppersneck

the truth hurts nurse iirc. Sorry I had to serve you up a helping.


----------



## JackiePeyton

The truth? The truth is that thank God you will never breed cuz a cool girl wants to meet you and you are too much of a fucking piece of shit to be the gentleman and make the drive the whole way to meet her. Utter fail. 
I never bragged about reproducing, don't know where that is coming from. So I have some kids? wtf. 
You are so fucking dumb. 
Enjoy your lonely life.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Recycled movie plots
Imperialism 
Xenophobia 
War on Drugs
Drug Prohibition 
Domestic espionage 
Police state
Concealment of UFO/ET knowledge 
Call of Duty franchise/knockoffs 
Those FBI copyright warnings at the beginning and end of movies
Hillary Clinton 
Geert Wilders 
Ku Klux Klan
Neo Nazi parties 
Broken glass on the beach 
Flies at picnics 
Absurd shot prices at nightclubs
Black pins with deceptively purple ink
Chewing gum stuck beneath tables 
Chipmunks f***** up my plants
Butt shots (very popular in Colombia)


----------



## gloeek

my alarm clock. not set for the right time. goes off at 1900 (real time) which is 2400 (it's time). I took the batteries out and it still.... works shows the time (the wrong time) and still goes off at the same time every day....but I can't change the time or turn the alarm off...annoying. die bitch die


----------



## Droppersneck

Nurse if you send me the gas money/get me the time off Ill cruise down to see laker, and apologize for upsetting you?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

u fucking dumb dunt?


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Blue_Phlame said:


> your dick



This is pretty much the lounge right now.


----------



## SB1981

One Thousand Words said:


> She has a point.
> 
> Or at least gets aroused by them



Damn straight!


----------



## SB1981

Mel22 said:


> hello and welcome to the loounge.
> 
> BOBBLE isnt hating on u for ur needle fetish. he pmed me saying that u r just confused. he says that he likes needles too, but he just feels bad for u cos u prostitute urself and sell ur holes to fellows and this makes him sad. he also doesnt like that u mistreat ur family and make them wish u were dead cos ur such a disappointing disgusting junkie failure.
> 
> i hope this clears things up and that u feel better and that u have a nice day




Hahahaha! I make more money than you ever will you stupid cunt. I am not a junkie just because I like to stick the prick in me. You are just another piece of shit that doesn't know any better. Why don't you do me a favor sweetie? Go wash your dirty pussy and don't talk shit you can't even back up with me. You are a fuckin' joke! You need to learn how to spell and use punctuation correctly. You are one uneducated bitch. Hop of the cock and get educated. Your grammar is pitiful just like you.


----------



## SB1981

Laika said:


> I believe SB does not have any idea that they are in The Lounge and if they do I don't really think they understand The Lounge at all.



I know I'm in the lounge, so are you saying this is a fight room?


----------



## SB1981

Laika said:


> I think it's more of a FIXation.



Yep! That, too! Arousal, FIX, and gratifcation as I inject into my open vein and take it deep inside. I am me and tough shit to those who don't like it.


----------



## SB1981

Bob Loblaw said:


> P.S.




Isn't that your mother? Don't be that low, sonny.


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> Stfu nurse^
> SB1981 Bob just pm'ed me and said that you were a pussy and that needle fixations were for people with $^&%$%&$



I have a pussy, yes, and needle fixations are more common than you think. Wtf is the big deal? I like to stick the prick like it's a dick into my vein. I record the act, upload it, and get off. Seeing the vein open like a pussy as the steel slides in deep is my fetish. No one will ever come close to making me feel bad. I get a kick from this shit. 

Fuck Bob....8)


----------



## SB1981

Mel22 said:


> no
> 
> u should put ur childen into foster care then kill urself.



Yeah.....so her kids will suffer anyways without their mother. Perhaps you haven't heard of abusive foster care? I really hope you're not that fucking naive.. 8)


----------



## SB1981

Bob Loblaw said:


> brb shitting my pants so fucking scared



Don't forget to wash that dirty asshole of yours.


----------



## SB1981

Mel22 said:


> hello and welcome to the loounge.
> 
> BOBBLE isnt hating on u for ur needle fetish. he pmed me saying that u r just confused. he says that he likes needles too, but he just feels bad for u cos u prostitute urself and sell ur holes to fellows and this makes him sad. he also doesnt like that u mistreat ur family and make them wish u were dead cos ur such a disappointing disgusting junkie failure.
> 
> i hope this clears things up and that u feel better and that u have a nice day



Sit back and enjoy my pick flick. Might as well learn the "depth" of neede FIXing, child. I will gladly show you and the others just how goddamn "deep" it goes.

Btw, I suggest you brush up on your grammar because it's only a sign that you aren't very educated along with your attitude. Assuming I'm a junkie because I spike the shit is typical of uneducated and biased sheeple. Sad way of thinking. Time to show off my like for the spike. Enjoy!


----------



## Bob Loblaw

lol diaf pls


----------



## SB1981

subotai said:


> you don't have to clean your needles because the blood sterilizes them
> 
> everyone knows that


----------



## SB1981

One Thousand Words said:


> She has a point.
> 
> Or at least gets aroused by them







 Look at that needle open up the vein as it's inserted. Fucker wanted it as I do as you can see by his movements. Makes me hot as I see that spike go in so damn easy and deep.Up close and sick as I watch the metal dick. From my "point" of view, enjoy this pick flick.


----------



## One Thousand Words

I stick needles in people all day. Sometimes they cry so I have to gas them. 

I'm also an arrogant prick. Want to fuck?


----------



## Waffle Sock




----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

Lawyers
Judges
Politicians
Economists
Child abuse
Slavery
Wars
Traitors
Cold pizza
Israel
Maryam nour
Social networks
Slow internet
Unsweetened cappuccino


----------



## Waffle Sock

Musician Pit Bull's career
American travel restriction to Cuba
Palestine-Israeli conflict
Prison industrial complex
WWE (World Wrestling Entertainment)
The United States Government
Disneyland commercials
Raydon Corporation
Unattractive stewardesses
Coconut flavored anything
Chocolate mint flavored anything
Kim Jung Un
Papercuts
Famine
News Meteorologists
Sports bras
Mass Media censorship
The human appendix
Child abuse
Vagabond abuse
Vaginal mutilation
Boob jobs
Scars from boob jobs
US government


----------



## Waffle Sock

-Implementing NPC children in violent video games where they can not be physically effected and respond ridiculously to the game's environment
- Implementing children in horror movies as the antagonists
- boat licenses
- people who dont know how to drink and drive but do it anyway and kill people
- Santa Clause
- Zwarte Piet
- Google Plus
- casting Halle Berry as Storm in the X-Men movies


----------



## SB1981

One Thousand Words said:


> I stick needles in people all day. Sometimes they cry so I have to gas them.
> 
> I'm also an arrogant prick. Want to fuck?



No thanks, I'll stick to the metal dick as my only prick. Sharp and always hard no matter what. Just like intercourse, but in the arm from the metal dick. Showing the inserton of the needle up close as the vein stretches wide, the register, andfeeding that hungry vein until that plunger bottoms out. Ever last fucking drop. Get my point? %)


----------



## SB1981

Mel22 said:


> we are queens ppl we dont have presidents u uncouth fucking hick
> 
> and thank u for ur stupid question with an obvious answer yes we are v good friends with kangaroos
> 
> im not google. do ur own research u idiot.



You sure got a fuckin' mouth calling him an idiot when YOU are in need of some grammar skills that you are seriously lacking in your choppy posts. So take look in the mirror , bitch. I don't like you one bit and I will pick your ass apart and hand it to you. Grow the hell up and act your age, hina. Invest in a fucking spell checker at least....your posts are making my eyes burn.


----------



## Mel22

welcome to the fanclub

u r my new favourite SB and i love u lots and lots

i am glad to have u in the lounge pls dont get scared and run away okay? <#<#<#,


----------



## JackiePeyton

Bob Loblaw said:


> Then why don't you tell me what buckshot tastes like, u fucking dumb dunt?


Tell u what- since u find life so pointless - we can taste it together. U go first. I promise if u think it tastes good, I will try it.

Droppers, u didn't upset me- ur trolling attempts were annoying- like swatting at flies. How much gas money u need? PayPal work ?


----------



## Mel22

the best trolls in life are the annoy trolls

only evil ppl want to actually upset ppl thats just rude.


----------



## angeleyes

NUP can't even


----------



## bit_pattern

Cunts staring at their phones while walking in busy areas - those cunts should die.


----------



## JackiePeyton

SB1981 said:


> I know I'm in the lounge, so are you saying this is a fight room?


What happens in Fight Club stays in Fight Club. I have many scars.


----------



## SB1981

Nurseebol said:


> What happens in Fight Club stays in Fight Club. I have many scars.



No shit, huh? %)


----------



## SB1981

ChickenScratch said:


> wut



I was spun as fuck when I posted that shit. I frogot about that shit, lol.


----------



## GenericMind

The tattoo and piercing craze
Feminism
Politically correctness
Lawsuits
America's War on Drugs
Cable company monopolies
Lenient punishments for sex offenders
Social Security
Boneless chickenwings
Religion
Affirmative action


----------



## ArCi

Sb1981 you need to get off the internet and get some fresh air or kill yourself


----------



## Droppersneck

Nurseebol said:


> Tell u what- since u find life so pointless - we can taste it together. U go first. I promise if u think it tastes good, I will try it.
> 
> Droppers, u didn't upset me- ur trolling attempts were annoying- like swatting at flies. How much gas money u need? PayPal work ?[/QUOT
> Idk how ever many miles it is from Louisville,ky to central,fl divided by the 20 mileser gallon per gallon I get multiplied by the avg gas price. I'd have to figure out my PayPal have not used it in many years.


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> Sb1981 you need to get off the internet and get some fresh air or kill yourself



Who the fuck are you to say that shit, huh? I got some fresh shit in me now. I don't know you, and vice versa, so kindly fuck off, pal. Looks like food will kill you long before I go.


----------



## ArCi

Don't you realize you're the only one being serious in this thread? Everyone is laughing at you

Were all observing you like a zoo animal


----------



## ArCi

Ok Illyria calm down before you hurt yourself


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> Don't you realize you're the only one being serious in this thread? Everyone is laughing at you
> 
> Were all observing you like a zoo animal



Okay......fuck it then. I didn't realize it until now since I'm pretty spun on the gun. I don't usually fuck aroound and didn't know that the lounge was a fuck off place. I haven't really posted much here and now I see wtf I was missing. 8(

I'm over all of fit, I was just amped at the time. I actually had to laugh when I took a second look at all this. I didn't even realize the tone here since I was on one.


----------



## GenericMind

ArCi just sent me a private message saying you're a tool and he's only telling he's not being serious to make you look like a fool in front of everyone.

I wouldn't take that if I were you.


----------



## SB1981

GenericMind said:


> ArCi just sent me a private message saying you're a tool and he's only telling he's not being serious to make you look like a fool in front of everyone.
> 
> I wouldn't take that if I were you.



Fuck him! I was spun and didn't realize I was only making it worse. I don't know but I'm opting out of this bullshit thread now. I could care less wtf he thinks if that's legit. I'm not even trippin' now. Game's over, peeps! I will now use my tool and stick it deep.


----------



## ArCi

You can't just opt out like that. You signed a contract

Did you not read the BLUA?? oh god.. oh dear lord.... Don't tell me.. Don't tell me you didn't read the BLUA? You're going to pay for that mark my words


----------



## ArCi

Rarely does an admin initiate a code red.. But as soon as they find out you didn't read the BLUA you're going to be in some deep shit sister


----------



## Droppersneck

Arci quit messaging me talking about how people with needle fetishes are special needs. They may be but that is no reason to call them on it imo


----------



## JackiePeyton

so glad ArCi is on ignore


----------



## subotai

I don't have anyone on ignore I just dont read a lot of posts

dude I got stung 19 times by bees and pulled out probably half of my goatee's length all on sunday while I was on meth. I was just sitting there installing shit on this new computer continuously pulling on it for like 2 hours 

I'm just starting to piece this together

no wait sunday morning I was on dope and then took meth later on because I was watching germany win the world cup. that is my landmark

this is quite a mystery


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SB1981 said:


> Okay......fuck it then. I didn't realize it until now since I'm pretty spun on the gun. I don't usually fuck aroound and didn't know that the lounge was a fuck off place. I haven't really posted much here and now I see wtf I was missing. 8(
> 
> I'm over all of fit, I was just amped at the time. I actually had to laugh when I took a second look at all this. I didn't even realize the tone here since I was on one.



Let's meet up some time and get spun


----------



## One Thousand Words

Captain heroin just PM'd and advised me he wasnt afraid of catching any blood born diseases off any tweaker.

Good for him


----------



## SB1981

One Thousand Words said:


> Captain heroin just PM'd and advised me he wasnt afraid of catching any blood born diseases off any tweaker.
> 
> Good for him



How so? From a new prick with each stick? You are in a DRUg forum, pal. That was pretty funnyhow you singled out "tweaker" when I slam coke, too. So what's your other comeback for that? %)


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> Arci quit messaging me talking about how people with needle fetishes are special needs. They may be but that is no reason to call them on it imo



How in the hell did you attribute a fetish to that? Did you mean special feeds?  So you might as well say that every single fetish is full of "special needs" cases.


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> You can't just opt out like that. You signed a contract
> 
> Did you not read the BLUA?? oh god.. oh dear lord.... Don't tell me.. Don't tell me you didn't read the BLUA? You're going to pay for that mark my words



I meant opt out of the thread, not the site.


----------



## Mel22

its high time u opted out of life SB. ur death will make the world a better place.

if u cant even take a real dick, then u r worthless as a woman. u stupid feminists just dont understand life.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Needle fetishes.


----------



## SB1981

Mel22 said:


> its high time u opted out of life SB. ur death will make the world a better place.
> 
> if u cant even take a real dick, then u r worthless as a woman. u stupid feminists just dont understand life.




You speak of anything gender related when it clearly states in your profile your gender is "other"? Before you even try to label me, why don't you figure yourself out? I'm no feminist and I understand much more about life than you will ever know. BTW, I am married and your petty assumptions about me show your lack of intelligence in general. You simply have nothing better to do than to hate on me for something I will gladly show you. Why don't you cut the shit and PM me, fucker? I will tear you a new asshole and serve it to you on a silver platter.


----------



## alasdairm

^ for somebody who gets so butthurt by other people's posts, you sure are dishing it out.

see this. this is you, this is:






have a great day.

alasdair


----------



## Droppersneck

SB1981 said:


> How in the hell did you attribute a fetish to that? Did you mean special feeds?  So you might as well say that every single fetish is full of "special needs" cases.



I think he meant like short bus special needs tbh. Bob pm'ed me something similar iirc. Not that there is anything wrong with it imo though


----------



## SB1981

Omg....you all can kiss my needle lovin' ASS. I hereby leave this thread with a Pick Flick for you trolls to feast on. Enjoy!


----------



## alasdairm

SB1981 said:


> you trolls


oh. lol.

alasdair


----------



## Droppersneck

My guess is SB1981 is godandlove, but you never know.


----------



## coelophysis

My guess is that Droppers is Laika's alt tbph.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Laika, song for u in dedications


----------



## Droppersneck

Laika said:


> My guess is that Droppers is Laika's alt tbph.



At some point if I ever get to post from your acct imma fuck with some people hard lol


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> My guess is SB1981 is godandlove, but you never know.



Who the fuck is that? I'm not religious and that name is lame in my game.


----------



## ArCi

Droppersneck said:


> At some point if I ever get to post from your acct imma fuck with some people hard lol


 Lol we'll see about that


----------



## SB1981

alasdairm said:


> ^ for somebody who gets so butthurt by other people's posts, you sure are dishing it out.
> 
> see this. this is you, this is:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have a great day.
> 
> alasdair




You are sadly wrong, bud. It's called dishing the shit back upon attack. You think you know me, but you don't know shit.  

PS this is  you:


----------



## coelophysis

shut up


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Sb. STFU.


----------



## SB1981

Laika said:


> shut up



Keep runnin' that mouth, toots.


----------



## Kittycat5

I always thought godandlove was mel22 alt.


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Sb. STFU.



8) Awwwww....right when I thought I had a buddy in here...


----------



## SB1981

Laika said:


> shut up




*NSFW*: 








Shot up!


----------



## ArCi

SB I'm not buying the Nevada location

There is no way you're not from Europe


----------



## SB1981

alasdairm said:


> oh. lol.
> 
> alasdair


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> SB I'm not buying the Nevada location
> 
> There is no way you're not from Europe




What about Europe?


----------



## ArCi

Don't back sass me


----------



## Droppersneck

Nobody say Nevada, USA in America. We are very egocentric posting our towns/states leaving out the USA part iirc


----------



## SB1981

Time to hit it! 
*NSFW*:


----------



## Bardeaux

Droppersneck said:


> Nobody say Nevada, USA in America.



Confucius say New York, New York tho


----------



## Droppersneck

Bardeaux said:


> Confucius say New York, New York tho


lol you fully loaded miata I have been drinking obviously gearing up to go play some geetar


----------



## Waffle Sock

^ From my experience most countrymen do that.. mainly because they're used to speaking to people from or familiar with the said region. But more so of cities, not states.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Sb is really not good at booting at all 6/10


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> Don't back sass me





*NSFW*: 








 Point made!


----------



## SB1981

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Sb is really not good at booting at all 6/10



Your words are futile. I actually would love to see someone top me because I want some needle new needle porn. I slammed the whole dose from start to finish, and with a 3mL 25 gauge spike. I show the insertion, register, injection, and the slow removal of the venous dick out of my vein. :D You need to prove your point. 



*NSFW*:


----------



## subotai

you fucking suck


----------



## Droppersneck

9/10 on Sbs trolling tbh. I want to do a butt plugger poster of similar nature if I ever get banned.


----------



## SB1981

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Sb is really not good at booting at all 6/10




*NSFW*: 











That is what I wish others would record.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^hope it's a troll. ;-)


----------



## SB1981

subotai said:


> you fucking suck



This is how you slam. Be sure to watch on youtube since it won't "load" here.  


*NSFW*:


----------



## Droppersneck

meh simple elaboration would be the key to a troll. IE

Godandlove has a habit and uploads some videos of himself banging shit. Gets new IP creates acct. Goes to town imo


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> ^hope it's a troll. ;-)


----------



## One Thousand Words

Gah, there should be a BLUA rulle against posting videos of man hands


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> meh simple elaboration would be the key to a troll. IE
> 
> Godandlove has a habit and uploads some videos of himself banging shit. Gets new IP creates acct. Goes to town imo



I would love to see that.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I used rigs like that 

But i don't spike anymore sorry


----------



## SB1981

One Thousand Words said:


> Gah, there should be a BLUA rulle against posting videos of man hands



Oh, bullshit! Just because I don't have nails......I choose to keep them short since nails disgust me. Neext....


----------



## papa

Stop spamming the threads with the injection videos. All those videos need nsfw tags around them.


----------



## SB1981

One Thousand Words said:


> Gah, there should be a BLUA rulle against posting videos of man hands



Can't crtitque my injection, so you mention my hands? Ouch!


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Marry me?^


----------



## SB1981

papasomni said:


> Stop spamming the threads with the injection videos. All those videos need nsfw tags around them.



Okay, will do.


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Marry me?^


----------



## One Thousand Words

SB1981 said:


> Oh, bullshit! Just because I don't have nails......I choose to keep them short since nails disgust me. Neext....


You may as well just wear trousers. 

RIP being a woman 


My injection technique is so eloquent I get paid for it.


----------



## SB1981

One Thousand Words said:


> You may as well just wear trousers.
> 
> RIP being a woman
> 
> 
> My injection technique is so eloquent I get paid for it.



Fuckin' show me that shit. I would love to see your "eloquent" injection technique. I've gotten lots of compliments on my injecting ability, so you are one sad case against me. I think it's because I inject better than any female and most males. I would love to see you top me, prissy bitch.

Let's see why you get "paid" to inject.......I won't even ask.


----------



## SB1981

*I inject far better than any female I've ever seen.*



One Thousand Words said:


> You may as well just wear trousers.
> 
> RIP being a woman
> 
> 
> My injection technique is so eloquent I get paid for it.




Talk is cheap, trick! Let's see you STICK that prick. Mainline it straight up the ditch as I do. Or is that too "manly" for you?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Please marry me?^


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Please marry me?^



Let's consummate this, shall we?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

I banged before you were born bitch. Fuck off.


----------



## subotai

definitely God and love alt

no lulz, just weird as shit


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Bet I quit before you were born 2. U r nothing new.


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> I banged before you were born bitch. Fuck off.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Night honey.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Boko Haram 
Medicare cuts
obstructionist congress
Pussy President
Mindless Israel Worship (no not Jewish Hatred)
Shia LeBouf
Camilla
Jared Leto
Disloyal People
Asshole bosses who micromanage
People who don't know when to shut up so you can leave
Jon and Kate Gosselin
People who think having tons of money makes them have friends
Old Windows
Old Roofs
People who try to tell you how to do your job
Animals that run on the road
People that drive too close
People who don't say thank you when you hold the door


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Night honey.


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Night honey.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

You know how to give a hardon.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

U gotta weight problem irl?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

That's y I luv u.


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> You know how to give a hardon.



No? I'm at a healthy weight.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Can we share a rig tonight?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

SB1981 said:


> No? I'm at a healthy weight.



Wut.


----------



## weekend addiction

Twitter- I think facebook is mental masturbation but this is a whole new level of fucking off. Go read a book, ride a bike, fuck somebody, or something social media is so mindless. (continues endless mindless bluelight post)


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Wacha bangin tonite sb?


----------



## Bob Loblaw

SB1981 said:


> Okay, I'm done now.



o




k






.


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Wacha bangin tonite sb?


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Luv u.


----------



## SB1981

weekend addiction said:


> Twitter- I think facebook is mental masturbation but this is a whole new level of fucking off. Go read a book, ride a bike, fuck somebody, or something social media is so mindless. (continues endless mindless bluelight post)


----------



## SB1981

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Luv u.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

You're lucky SB1981

Enjoy it while you can


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

U chood goe two bed.


----------



## xstayfadedx

SB1981 said:


>



I've been shooting up tumblr since 11th grade 
Won't stop, can't stop >:]


----------



## Captain.Heroin

My insomnia needs to fuck off and die


----------



## SB1981

Captain.Heroin said:


> My insomnia needs to fuck off and die



I think this thread should be closed tbh. It's too damn addictive. I better quit this thread or I will get banned at this rate for all my pics of picks. I hope this helps alleviate some of your insomnia to some degree..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lol

Well I am going to have a cup of valerian and try to ride it out.


----------



## SB1981

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lol
> 
> Well I am going to have a cup of valerian and try to ride it out.



One thing's for sure, and that is this thread has been ridden the fuck out. lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

xstayfadedx said:


> I've been shooting up tumblr since 11th grade
> Won't stop, can't stop >:]


lol ur like in 12th grade right now


----------



## Bob Loblaw

SB1981 said:


> One thing's for sure, and that is this thread has been ridden the fuck out. lol



Probably just like your vagina--I bet you have roast beef curtains. How big are your tits?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SB1981 said:


> One thing's for sure, and that is this thread has been ridden the fuck out. lol



Haha

I am feelin slightly sleepy. About to try laying down again.


----------



## China Rider

cell phones


----------



## SB1981

Bob Loblaw said:


> Probably just like your vagina--I bet you have roast beef curtains. How big are your tits?




Reported! Pitiful and childish. Your limited mind can only come up with sexual slander since I tore you a new asshole. Man up and quit being so butt hurt by me. What a boring and lame comment, btw. So vague.


----------



## Mel22

SB1981 said:


> *Reported!* ... Man up and quit being so butt hurt by me.



stfu u dumb cunt.

anyways

i just heard about second life. everyone that plays this, associates with anyone that plays this, or has ever considered playing this should fucking go to hell and die.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lol
> 
> Well I am going to have a cup of valerian and try to ride it out.



I bet that smelled real nice


----------



## subotai

Mel22 said:


> stfu u dumb cunt.
> 
> anyways
> 
> i just heard about second life. everyone that plays this, associates with anyone that plays this, or has ever considered playing this should fucking go to hell and die.



that game came out like 10 years ago


----------



## SB1981

Mel22 said:


> stfu u dumb cunt.
> 
> anyways
> 
> i just heard about second life. everyone that plays this, associates with anyone that plays this, or has ever considered playing this should fucking go to hell and die.



Learn how to fucking spell and back up your shit. You male or female? Or the "other" option? Have you made up your damn mind yet? Or are you uncertain? I can help you find a psychiatrist for your miserable self. WTF are you?? Meanwhile, allow me to send you another pick flick as I stick this prick. I will now iggy your loser ass before I get banned.


*NSFW*:


----------



## Droppersneck

Bob Loblaw said:


> Probably just like your vagina--I bet you have roast beef curtains. How big are your tits?



Bob this is def. a troll imho. IE godandlove


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> Bob this is def. a troll imho. IE godandlove


----------



## GenericMind

SB1981 said:


> I will now iggy azalea your loser ass before I get banned.



wat


----------



## Waffle Sock

Shes gonna wear your hide like Buffalo Bill


----------



## claire22

lindsay lohan. when the fuck is the bitch gonna die? i give her renal and cardiovascular 3 yrs max before they knock off work FOREVER. i need my prediction in the 'which celeb will die this year' thread to come true.


----------



## subotai

there's only one Iggy imo







*NSFW*:


----------



## claire22

iggy is bigger in america than aus. seen like 3 billboards about her and been asked bout her about twenty times.


----------



## GenericMind

She belongs in the _Disgusting things in your day_ thread.


----------



## subotai

I didnt even know who it was until nursebol posted one of her videos. now I just know who she is and dont like her music


----------



## claire22

^^^^^^^ troof


----------



## SB1981

Bob Loblaw said:


> Probably just like your vagina--I bet you have roast beef curtains. How big are your tits?



Macho man here.....pussy ass bitch trying to act as hard as a needle. You are a joke!! You don't even know what pussy looks like, idiot. Stay tuned as I am about to slam on cam and you have front row tickets, hot shot. %)


----------



## Waffle Sock

*patiently awaiting for on-cam slam*


----------



## GenericMind

I wish I didn't know what pussies looked like. They're weird af.


----------



## pharmakos

lol @ everyone not realizing SB1981 is just trolling


----------



## GenericMind

Incorrect. I can smell a troll from a mile away.


----------



## Waffle Sock

GenericMind said:


> I wish I didn't know what pussies looked like. They're weird af.


I actually think the same. For the most part, they look like a roast beef sandwich falling apart or the inside of a salamander's mouth. Obviously, it feels better than it looks. Kinda like how spaghetti tastes better than it feels.


----------



## claire22

SB1981 said:


> Macho man here.....pussy ass bitch trying to act as hard as a needle. You are a joke!! You don't even know what pussy looks like, idiot. Stay tuned as I am about to slam on cam and you have front row tickets, hot shot. %)


----------



## Br1ngTh3Ra1n

We are 2014 and we're still fat!! Food with high calories must come to an end!


----------



## JackiePeyton

dick isn't beautiful-it is like a monster that emerges from quicksand

and  balls. Wtf ?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nurseebol said:


> I bet that smelled real nice


Indeed


----------



## GenericMind

Nobody said cocks were "beautiful." They definitely aren't, however, as weird as Vaginas. There's some pretty grody looking snatches floating around out there.


----------



## SB1981

GenericMind said:


> Nobody said cocks were "beautiful." They definitely aren't, however, as weird as Vaginas. There's some pretty grody looking snatches floating around out there.



And what about the grody ass dicks, man? Allow me to show you some grody cock. I think it's a borderline gay tendency to down the female body. In no way am I calling you "gay:, I just know how some gays try and say vaginas are ugly, etc. I have nothing against gay's, bi's, or tri's. TBH, I prefer to see a vagina over a cock since they spread and look good like my vein as I watch the needle go in and then the mix.  Anyways, check this out. Dicks and vagina's can be nice, average, or fucking nasty; depends on the person's hygiene and if they shave. Long pussy flaps are nappy, but I've seen more hairy, unkpet cock and balls that make me fucking sick. Male or female, wash and shave that shit daily.


----------



## GenericMind

I'm not seeing the problem. Just because it's a little shorter than normal or something?


----------



## Droppersneck

I love phat chicks!


----------



## SB1981

GenericMind said:


> Nobody said cocks were "beautiful." They definitely aren't, however, as weird as Vaginas. There's some pretty grody looking snatches floating around out there.



They might as well be when it seems like "cocks" always have to be glamorized amongst some  of the alpha males.


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> I love phat chicks!


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Things that need to die (I ain't read shit but da title): Cancer and plutocracies.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

It's true though some twats are a joke and some are like a butterfly


----------



## SB1981

HIs penis isn't there; major fucked up shit.


----------



## SB1981

DrinksWithEvil said:


> It's true though some twats are a joke and some are like a butterfly



Of course! Same with dicks as well.


----------



## SB1981

She "rocks" it! She has enough shards to last her  lifetime.


----------



## Droppersneck




----------



## SB1981

Waffle Sock said:


> I actually think the same. For the most part, they look like a roast beef sandwich falling apart or the inside of a salamander's mouth. Obviously, it feels better than it looks. Kinda like how spaghetti tastes better than it feels.



Fucking weird because I think vaginas are nice and wet. I like seeing them like my vein when the "shaft" is inserted and releases inside. Seriously, elongated labia minora (roast beef) is NOT common like some men try to say. Again, I think it's just how attracted a male is to females. Seeing a vagina or vein open up is visually stunning. Intravenous penis is much preferred when it comes to the shaft.


----------



## SB1981

Deleted


----------



## alasdairm

SB1981 said:


> I am in no way racist, but...


the mating call of racists everywhere.

alasdair


----------



## Droppersneck

Wasnt she in the green mile?


----------



## Waffle Sock

alasdairm said:


> the mating call of racists everywhere.
> 
> alasdair


Lol I've noticed that trend from being on this site.


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah you know someone is about to be racist when they start out a convo saying "I am not racist or anything BUT" This server girl I was talking to last night started bitching about her job and tipping and did that shit last night. I remember not even dignifying her with a response.


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> Yeah you know someone is about to be racist when they start out a convo saying "I am not racist or anything BUT" This server girl I was talking to last night started bitching about her job and tipping and did that shit last night. I remember not even dignifying her with a response.



Well I understand that, but I explained myself since I knew I could be easily perceived as a racist. I might delete the post if need be.


----------



## SB1981

alasdairm said:


> the mating call of racists everywhere.
> 
> alasdair




Okay, I am deleting  it. I sure as hell am not racist, but The mere fact of mentioning black females could be taken either way. I can see I btter just delete that comment before another shit storm comes.


----------



## Droppersneck

SB1981 said:


> Well I understand that, but I explained myself since I knew I could be easily perceived as a racist. I might delete the post if need be.



I was more talking IRL situations. I make racist remarks online but only in jest. Racism = ignorance imo


----------



## claire22

SB1981 - worst new poster BL 2013 1st place


----------



## alasdairm

SB1981 said:


> ...I knew I could be easily perceived as a racist.


perception is reality, racist.

alasdair


----------



## Droppersneck

Sounds like you got some hate subotai


----------



## JackiePeyton

I don't trust those Saudis. PULEEZ


----------



## SB1981

alasdairm said:


> perception is reality, racist.
> 
> alasdair



No, not racist, intimdation does not imply racism. You're wrong!


----------



## SB1981

claire22 said:


> SB1981 - worst new poster BL 2013 1st place



You win the "pointless" poster of 2014 thus far, dumb ass...


----------



## JackiePeyton

Howard Stern is a Jew and I do like his show. Someone got thru to MSNBC about the Malaysia planes. It is on the thread.


----------



## SB1981

Nurseebol said:


> dick isn't beautiful-it is like a monster that emerges from quicksand
> 
> and  balls. Wtf ?



Hahahaha!! Now that got me laughing. Hairy balls are fucking disgusting.


----------



## JackiePeyton

All balls are actually gross.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Chocolate salty balls iirc


----------



## coelophysis

I'm fairly racist. I just keep it to myself most of the time.
But I truly do hate the human race.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Laika said:


> But I truly do hate the human race.


I used to have this outlook  until I started doing psychedelics and became a hippie pot, a must.


----------



## fuc

SB1981 said:


> Hahahaha!! Now that got me laughing. Hairy balls are fucking disgusting.


prude


----------



## coelophysis

Psychedelics made me hate them
Don't get me wrong I can see the beauty in anyone on an individual level, but 3 is a crowd..


----------



## subotai

yeah dmt brah

hate society brah


----------



## coelophysis

Joe Rogan for president?


----------



## Waffle Sock

I love dmt...love weed .. love all psychedelics. I know most ppl are shit. But if I dwell on the enmity I have for humanity, its just gonna boil over, then make me want to kill everybody, which isn't healthy.. mentally .. and physically.


----------



## legalizeall

alasdairm said:


> perception is reality, racist.



Only to you though and your reality, which doesnt necessarily make it fact but more of your opinion of whats going on. Could be totally different from another person. So it really should say "perception is my reality, racist."

legalizeall


----------



## coelophysis

Waffle Sock said:


> then make me want to kill everybody, which isn't healthy.



Oh you don't know that for sure, silly.


----------



## Droppersneck

Laika you a big Eugenics promoting liberal? Are you fiscally responsible b/c its sounds like you are owning your own house and shit imo


----------



## coelophysis

I am whatever you say I am..


----------



## SB1981

fuc said:


> prude



Awwwwww.....can't handle my language? Tough shit! %)


----------



## Droppersneck

Laika said:


> I am whatever you say I am..



Oh damn I just got a little chubby tbh. You wouldnt by chance have a school girl uniform laying around to go with them pick tails?


----------



## coelophysis

Pick tails?


----------



## Droppersneck

Or braids/?? I dont fckin know the terminology what ever you had when you actually grew some balls and cammed up on TC.



SB1981 said:


> Are you fucking kidding? That's pedophile shit. Black lace is where it's at.


Wat? I went to catholic school so yeah I am pretty sure its not peder. A pretty flattizza turn on iirc


----------



## Roger&Me

yeah, wanting to see a grown woman dressed like a schoolgirl makes you a pedophile imo


----------



## SB1981

Sure as shit!


----------



## coelophysis

Droppersneck said:


> when you actually grew some balls



Heh


----------



## Droppersneck

Roger&Me said:


> yeah, wanting to see a grown woman dressed like a schoolgirl makes you a pedophile imo



Then sign me up for as a full blown peder. Where are sign ups? the Y?


----------



## Roger&Me

GodandLove has the sign up sheet iirc


----------



## Droppersneck

Oh you mean sb1981?

1. Figure out the needle fetish troll
2. Find YT acct of person that records banging shit
3. get IP squared away
4. Create acct
5. Act like a newb that gets very easily offended
6. reap your rewards


----------



## Waffle Sock

Roger&Me said:


> yeah, wanting to see a grown woman dressed like a schoolgirl makes you a pedophile imo


I'm inclined to respectfully disagree. . That doesn't subtract from the fact that she's a woman. Also, that wrongly implied that all schoolgirls are not of age to legally consent.
Does it make me into bestiality because I enjoy doggystyle? Absurd analogy FTW


----------



## Roger&Me

i was being sarcastic WAFF


----------



## Waffle Sock

Likewise


----------



## Roger&Me

lies


----------



## Droppersneck

I was friends with a bunch of scorpios so by the time they were in twelfth grade and I started fantasizing about them they were 18+. I was a year ahead so I graduated at 17. Granted I didnt get my first wet dream till I was 16+


----------



## Waffle Sock

Since we're sharing high school stories, when I was a freshman in high school, juniors and a few seniors hit on me, asked me to follow them around campus, and were overly nice to me etc. I guess because I looked/acted mature or whatever. These were attractive chicks..the kind who got the ''second look'' if passed by. Anyways, I was young and stupid and didn't bang them. NONE of them. 

Also I like the name *WAFF*


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All things happen for a reason

You proly didn't want kids at that age


----------



## MikeOekiM

Roger&Me said:


> lies



Waffle Sock is a COMPULSIVE LIAR


----------



## Waffle Sock

Hahaha what the blazes are you talking about?


----------



## MikeOekiM

you've probably never even played mario before


----------



## One Thousand Words

I bet he races Bowser


----------



## Waffle Sock

Bowser stinks. Luigi was always my guy. Even in Mario Tennis: Waluigi and Luigi in the doubles match.


----------



## lightofmeaning

Anyone that plays luigi had an older brother that forced them to play him, or were just fucked to start. That guy was a joke in the maro universe.


----------



## One Thousand Words

He held his own in Super Mario though


----------



## lightofmeaning

He could have been the princesses main man, but he was still  #2 and always will be.


----------



## Waffle Sock

I'm humble so I let my younger bro Use Mario (and let him use Donkey Kong, I used Diddy Kong in co-op mode). Luigi was pretty friggin gangster iirc. His overalls and hat were pretty sick.


----------



## lightofmeaning

Yeah, but dude was so dumb he thought he was running when he jumped. I mean, that really says it all right there.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Scorpios rock. I like to race Toad. But I am told by this child here, that Yoshi in the Super Blooper is best


----------



## subotai

Yoshi was the best mario kart character you guys are returded


----------



## lightofmeaning

I liked how the princess could fly in mario 2. That game is by far the strangest mario they ever made. Most people hated it but without it we would have never had mario 3 and that game is the main reason for his super stardom.


----------



## subotai

mario was overrated, most games just sucked back then

64 changed a lot though, before that

yeah w/e

I had a SNES but mostly played star fox, NHL 94, and Donkey Kong Country


----------



## lightofmeaning

But the mario movie was awesome!!


----------



## Waffle Sock

That Super Mario Bros. Film ranks as one of the unintentionally creepiest movies I've seen. Iirc Mortal Kombat was the first decent video game -> film movie. But watching it now, you realize how terrible it was; no one shot any powers, not many gruesome fatalities, unknown fighters/characters, Goro was a pushover who just yelled like a moron, Kano never blocked and seemingly allowed for Sonya to defeat him.


----------



## Droppersneck

The new streetfighter movie is bad ass imo


----------



## Waffle Sock

Street Fighter Legend of Chun Li? I wanted to see that movie only because of the chick portraying chun li. Looks pretty disappointing imo


----------



## Droppersneck

Never saw the chun li one but the Ken and Ryu won is bad ass.


----------



## legalizeall

Mel22 said:


> hello and welcome to the loounge.
> 
> BOBBLE isnt hating on u for ur needle fetish. he pmed me saying that u r just confused. he says that he likes needles too, but he just feels bad for u cos u prostitute urself and sell ur holes to fellows and this makes him sad. he also doesnt like that u mistreat ur family and make them wish u were dead cos ur such a disappointing disgusting junkie failure.
> 
> i hope this clears things up and that u feel better and that u have a nice day
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mel22 said:
> 
> 
> 
> hello and welcome to the loounge.
> 
> 
> Wow what a bitch and cowardly thing to say. People that say shit like this are weak in my opinion cause anyone can get tough on the internet cause your detached from it. You dont have to deal with it face to face like a man does. What if someone said this to your daughter or wife or mother. Be a little different? seriously though this is what high school kids say to people. No class or dignity there but real tough guy ya.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dtergent

What about when they cast Gomez Addams as M Bison lol

Lolol


----------



## One Thousand Words

My daughter knows how to lounge.


----------



## phenethylo J

Waffle Sock said:


> That Super Mario Bros. Film ranks as one of the unintentionally creepiest movies I've seen.


That's why I liked it though; since it was so weird and detached from the movie it was good



anti-vaccine hysteria  Most of the people that actually believe that crap are just stay at home moms who blindly believe anything some other stay at home mom would write on their blogs
rather than a doctor who went to college and medical school. I personally consider denying kids vaccines to be child abuse
climate change deniers
organised religion
organised atheism
the war on drugs
the irrational fear of socialized medicine and the concept that if you can't afford your health care then you're a worthless piece of shit that deserves to die a slow painful death that allot of people on the right tend to have.


----------



## subotai

socialized health care would be a lot more attractive if people weren't fat as fuck

I dont even go to the doctor, but im supposed to pay the same amount as some douche with adult type II diabetes and 27 different medications?

idk about that


----------



## ArCi

Yeah socialized healthcare is retarded

Obese people disgust me


----------



## Captain.Heroin

subotai said:


> socialized health care would be a lot more attractive if people weren't fat as fuck
> 
> I dont even go to the doctor, but im supposed to pay the same amount as some douche with adult type II diabetes and 27 different medications?
> 
> idk about that


Wow

Talk about wake the fuck up shim

Meth isn't expensive

A bottle of pills is affordable

Get people losing weight now before insulin becomes an issue

God you people disgust me


----------



## ArCi

sweet dude


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Ya I know


----------



## subotai

i have no idea what just happened here


----------



## SB1981

Droppersneck said:


> Oh you mean sb1981?
> 
> 1. Figure out the needle fetish troll
> 2. Find YT acct of person that records banging shit
> 3. get IP squared away
> 4. Create acct
> 5. Act like a newb that gets very easily offended
> 6. reap your rewards



The fuck? 8)


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> Yeah socialized healthcare is retarded
> 
> Obese people disgust me



YOU disgust me! Did it ever occur to you that some of them cannot help it? That is one fucked up comment, and no, I am not overweight. That is like saying handicapped people disgust you.


----------



## SB1981

subotai said:


> socialized health care would be a lot more attractive if people weren't fat as fuck
> 
> I dont even go to the doctor, but im supposed to pay the same amount as some douche with adult type II diabetes and 27 different medications?
> 
> idk about that




You are one fucked up piece of shit for downing diabetics and overweight people. Since when in the fuck is healthcare supposed to be "attractive'? Get the fuck over yourself and be glad you AREN'T in need of medical attention. Think you're too damn good for it? What a cunt you are.


----------



## Droppersneck

Shim socialism is paradise for lazy/unproductive people. Working stiffs such as our selves pick up the tab and reap the benefits of the mediocre services we paid premium prices for!


----------



## Captain.Heroin

That's offensive droppers


----------



## subotai

oh dont get me wrong im lazy, i just try to still stay productive 

it's a never ending struggle


----------



## SB1981

Waffle Sock said:


> I'm inclined to respectfully disagree. . That doesn't subtract from the fact that she's a woman. Also, that wrongly implied that all schoolgirls are not of age to legally consent.
> Does it make me into bestiality because I enjoy doggystyle? Absurd analogy FTW



A sex position cannot be compared to a LOOK. Come on, man. A woman wears lace, darker colors are the best. How in the fuck is a girl with pig tails, pedo underwear, etc not a pedo's fantasy? School girls are KIDS. Not attractive looking innocent and cute in the least.


----------



## subotai

sb did you see that movie Saw II I think it was where the girl falls into the needle pit?


----------



## Roger&Me

lmao drop plz, like you pay that much in taxes. wtf do you care


----------



## coelophysis

Roger&Me said:


> lmao drop plz, like you pay that much in taxes. wtf do you care



It's a principle thing, surely.


And I'm fat as fuck. It's not my fault that they put anti self-control & deliciousness chemicals in all foods bad.


----------



## SB1981

*The Rack*



subotai said:


> sb did you see that movie Saw II I think it was where the girl falls into the needle pit?



Here's what I have to say to that. This is what happens to fucks like yourself who make fun of handicapped people. I hereby sentence you to the worst contraption in this franchise ; THE RACK.


----------



## Droppersneck

I pay enough to know what is to my benefit and what is not. I guess I will forever be jaded towards the liberal train of thought all of my Econ professors were staunch anti-Keynesians and if you work for the government you get to see just how inefficient/unproductive it is.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

subotai said:


> sb did you see that movie Saw II I think it was where the girl falls into the needle pit?



Lol

Shit looked painful as Fuc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SB1981 said:


> Here's what I have to say to that. This is what happens to fucks like yourself who make fun of handicapped people. I hereby sentence you to Saw III's worst contraption; THE WRACK.



I think it's just "rack". Maybe I'm wrong

But ilu sb


----------



## Droppersneck

Laika said:


> It's a principle thing, surely.
> 
> 
> And I'm fat as fuck. It's not my fault that they put anti self-control & deliciousness chemicals in all foods bad.



A principle thing for sure. Like how fat bb?


----------



## SB1981

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lol
> 
> Shit looked painful as Fuc



Fuckin' gruesome as fuck.  That guy got the SHIT END OF THE STICK as I rate that numero uno in all the contraptions. Jigsaw went balls out on him.....


----------



## phenethylo J

subotai said:


> socialized health care would be a lot more attractive if people weren't fat as fuck
> 
> I dont even go to the doctor, but im supposed to pay the same amount as some douche with adult type II diabetes and 27 different medications?
> 
> idk about that


People shouldn't punished for being born into situations they have no control over. Would you rather have your medical bills increase because of all the people who can't pay their bills? Either way you end up paying more.
Healthcare has no place being run like a business; it's a right and necessity not a privilege. If you really that bothered by having to pay a little bit more taxes then why not just put in some more hours if you are healthy enough to do so since anti-healthcare people are always so pro work. Socialized medicine isn't perfect but differently would be better than Obamacare.


----------



## coelophysis

Droppersneck said:


> A principle thing for sure. Like how fat bb?



Laik 290lbs


----------



## Droppersneck

More cushion for the pushin imo


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

People who cheat on their partners need to die IMO


----------



## SB1981

Captain.Heroin said:


> I think it's just "rack". Maybe I'm wrong
> 
> But ilu sb



I was spelling the female "wrack". (oYo)


----------



## SB1981

DrinksWithEvil said:


> People who cheat on their partners need to die IMO



Cheaters are some fucked up fucks. I hear ya!


----------



## ArCi

phenethylo J said:


> People shouldn't punished for being born into situations they have no control over. Would you rather have your medical bills increase because of all the people who can't pay their bills? Either way you end up paying more.
> Healthcare has no place being run like a business; it's a right and necessity not a privilege. If you really that bothered by having to pay a little bit more taxes then why not just put in some more hours if you are healthy enough to do so since anti-healthcare people are always so pro work. Socialized medicine isn't perfect but differently would be better than Obamacare.




^ Someone who doesn't work POV

and SB, obesity is a mental disorder


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I mean c'mon if
You want to fuxk around just break up or let me know and we can have a threesome

Don't go fuck some fellow behind my back and tell me you love me 

Have some fuxking respect


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Droppersneck said:


> More cushion for the pushin imo


lol she really is


----------



## coelophysis

Oh no, trouble in paradise already??


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Huh no 

Fuc is great 

Just the thread title brought that up


----------



## Droppersneck

phenethylo J said:


> People shouldn't punished for being born into situations they have no control over. Would you rather have your medical bills increase because of all the people who can't pay their bills? Either way you end up paying more.
> Healthcare has no place being run like a business; it's a right and necessity not a privilege. If you really that bothered by having to pay a little bit more taxes then why not just put in some more hours if you are healthy enough to do so since anti-healthcare people are always so pro work. Socialized medicine isn't perfect but differently would be better than Obamacare.


Obviously do not know any doctors. You have a right to their livelihood? Doctors the 21rst century ankunta keentas?


----------



## phenethylo J

DrinksWithEvil said:


> People who cheat on their partners need to die IMO


I know how you feel laika has been cheating on me with other guys.


----------



## ArCi

We have reached the age where everything is expected to be free


----------



## coelophysis

phenethylo J said:


> I know how you feel laika has been cheating on me with other guys.



But I don't luh dem the way I luh you.


----------



## SB1981

phenethylo J said:


> People shouldn't punished for being born into situations they have no control over. Would you rather have your medical bills increase because of all the people who can't pay their bills? Either way you end up paying more.
> Healthcare has no place being run like a business; it's a right and necessity not a privilege. If you really that bothered by having to pay a little bit more taxes then why not just put in some more hours if you are healthy enough to do so since anti-healthcare people are always so pro work. Socialized medicine isn't perfect but differently would be better than Obamacare.



It's so refreshing to see someone who can rationalize rather than insult. It is definitely a fucking right rather than privilege. Those pro-work champs are nothing more than fucking corporate suits that are walking advertisements with no time for shit but slaving away. I make enough money  and those who work 2 full time jobs just to have more money are fucking wasting their lives as far as Im concerned. Why work 6-7 days a week for 15 hours days when you don't even have time to enjoy that extra car, nicer home, etc. Fuck that shit! I make enough money to be comfortable, sure i'd love an exotic car, but I sure as fuck won't slave for it.


----------



## Droppersneck

ArCi said:


> We have reached the age where everything is expected to be free



Only free to the non working and morons that do not realize they are paying for some crappy government service. The government has zero incentive to be efficient or a certain level of quality; they only have to appear to be adequate during election cycles ime.


----------



## Kittycat5

Droppers what is your answer to healthcare?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Laika said:


> But I don't luh dem the way I luh you.


laaika what time are we skyping ?


----------



## ArCi

SB you work some hourly shit job

You're worthless


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Arci money doesn't make a person 

A person does


----------



## JackiePeyton

subotai said:


> socialized health care would be a lot more attractive if people weren't fat as fuck
> 
> I dont even go to the doctor, but im supposed to pay the same amount as some douche with adult type II diabetes and 27 different medications?
> 
> idk about that



I believe it would come to the point where those with a certain BMI and other conditions do pay more. I know smokers do.


----------



## Droppersneck

Kittycat5 said:


> Droppers what is your answer to healthcare?



Tort reform. Put a cap on the amount an ambulance chaser can get leaving them less incentive to take any and every case. That brings down medical malpractice insurance which is a huge part of a doctors overhead. Doctors feel less pressure of litigation then they are less inclined to run expensive meaningless tests/procedures. Change the mindset/culture of peoples dumb/fat asses going to the doctor every time they get the dingle berries. etc...

The Government has no incentive to be efficient -fact


----------



## JackiePeyton

Laika said:


> Laik 290lbs



“If you tell a big enough lie and tell it frequently enough, it will be believed.” 

My hubby weighs that. I like him. 
Depends on height and muscle



Droppersneck said:


> Tort reform. Put a cap on the amount an ambulance chaser can get leaving them less incentive to take any and every case. That brings down medical malpractice insurance which is a huge part of a doctors overhead. Doctors feel less pressure of litigation then they are less inclined to run expensive meaningless tests/procedures. Change the mindset/culture of peoples dumb/fat asses going to the doctor every time they get the dingle berries. etc...
> 
> The Government has no incentive to be efficient -fact



That's nice
Now how are you going to fix the problem with baby boomers and long term care?


----------



## phenethylo J

Droppersneck said:


> Obviously do not know any doctors. You have a right to their livelihood? Doctors the 21rst century ankunta keentas?


I never stated that; I have no issues with doctors just insurance companies and the people who run them.




ArCi said:


> We have reached the age where everything is expected to be free


It has nothing to do with wanting stuff for free. It's about not running healthcare like a business and  making it so people don't have to choose between loosing their house and life saving or going without medical care that they need. Most people that say shit like this have never had to deal with the nightmare of loosing their insurance and having to spend thousands and thousands of dollars in medical bills.


----------



## Droppersneck

I have seen her face no way she weighs that much imo.


----------



## ArCi

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Arci money doesn't make a person
> 
> A person does



This type of thinking is why you're 27 and still live with your mom iirc


----------



## coelophysis

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Arci money doesn't make a person
> 
> A person does



As soon as I finish skyping with everyone who is not Droppers.


----------



## Kittycat5

Tort reform? Malpractice causes a very insignificant increase in healthcare cost. They did that in Texas and saw little to no signs of defensive medicine reductions.


----------



## Waffle Sock

WTF happened to this thread


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> ^ Someone who doesn't work POV
> 
> and SB, obesity is a mental disorder



The fuck???? Maybe for some, but in no way can that be attributed to all of them. Not all obese people eat like pigs, some have a severly undersactive thryroid condtion that turns almost all food into fat since it's not being burned correctly. I do know that it is a physical condition for some, not all of them eat piles of food. I worked with an obese girl a few years back and she hardly ate but it didn't matter, her condition kept her at that weight. Once she underwent gastric bypass, she lost it all in 6 months. It was amazing.


----------



## Droppersneck

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Arci money doesn't make a person
> 
> A person does


Your mom made you write that with crayons and post it above your bed?


Laika said:


> As soon as I finish skyping with everyone who is not Droppers.


well it would be a first I have never skyped before. I thought it was an energy drink for a while tbh


----------



## ArCi

SB1981 said:


> The fuck???? Maybe for some, but in no way can that be attributed to all of them. Not all obese people eat like pigs, some have a severly undersactive thryroid condtion that turns almost all food into fat since it's not being burned correctly. I do know that it is a physical condition for some, not all of them eat piles of food. I worked with an obese girl a few years back and she hardly ate but it didn't matter, her condition kept her at that weight. Once she underwent gastric bypass, she lost it all in 6 months. It was amazing.



Guess who gives a shit


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

ArCi said:


> This type of thinking is why you're 27 and still live with your mom iirc


Lol I lived on my own since I was 20 then recently moved home 

Learn your history foo

K Laika I'll wear my thong again


----------



## Droppersneck

Kittycat5 said:


> Tort reform? Malpractice causes a very insignificant increase in healthcare cost. They did that in Texas and saw little to no signs of defensive medicine reductions.



My Dad and sister are MD doctors and my dad has practiced in Canada. They made a 100k dollar cap in GA years ago and they have seen positive results, but this is something that would need to be done federally to work in the opinion of my dad/sister.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Medicine is fucked. People are going to have to use herbs and take good care of themselves. As for the aging, neighbors and families are gonna have to chip in. In Nigeria, there are no nursing homes. If one does not take care of their family, they are pretty much an asshole. 
Those with money will be able to afford care, those without, good luck. 
Eventually. 
It simply cannot sustain itself. 
Just my thought.


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> This type of thinking is why you're 27 and still live with your mom iirc



You are pitiful for even responding with such a bullshit comment like that. You are one corporate suit that can't comprehend PERSONALITY from Material shit. Wow.......You know what? I'd like to see you end up unemployed, sick, and broke. Then have a cocky asshole look at you as scum. Have some fucking compassion you arrogant, money minded fuck.


----------



## coelophysis

So what you're saying is all of Nigeria is an asshole because they die at the ripe old age of 32?


----------



## Droppersneck

Like a nurse would know jack about the economics behind it. Stick to bedpans imho


----------



## Kittycat5

Droppersneck said:


> My Dad and sister are MD doctors and my dad has practiced in Canada. They made a 100k dollar cap in GA years ago and they have seen positive results, but this is something that would need to be done federally to work in the opinion of my dad/sister.



Define positive results? Did they practice differently? Did patients have improved outcomes? Did costs decrease? Or did only their insurance go down?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

All this is making me a sad panda


Y'all need jesus


----------



## ArCi

SB1981 said:


> You are pitiful for even responding with such a bullshit comment like that. You are one corporate suit that can't comprehend PERSONALITY from Material shit. Wow.......



Lol you are just jealous of the people who are more educated than you. It's ok SB, you're not alone.



Droppersneck said:


> Like a nurse would know jack about the economics behind it. Stick to bedpans imho



Lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Arci why do you hate ecerything anyone says are rebukes anything


----------



## Kittycat5

Jesus would cure us. No need for healthcare. Problem solved. Except Jesus was just a guy.


----------



## phenethylo J

Waffle Sock said:


> WTF happened to this thread



I derailed it with my pro socialism comment.


----------



## JackiePeyton

They have old people.


----------



## coelophysis

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Arci why do you hate ecerything anyone says are rebukes anything





Lol that's how I see Subtotal tbph. I guess Arci hasn't come after me yet.


----------



## ArCi

Are you crying right now dwe?


----------



## Droppersneck

Phen you look like a socialist news column writer tbh


----------



## coelophysis

Take all of this shit to CE&PEEPEE right now you fucking straights.


----------



## ArCi

mmmm tears

dat salt


----------



## Droppersneck

stfu laika and break the woman stereotype and engage in politics in a non superficial/somewhat in depth way..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

^ who cares

More importantly

What do you like arci?


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> Guess who gives a shit



NOT you and that's for sure. Quit labeling and judging obese people, because I fuckin' hate shit like that. Educate yourself and lay off the goddamn hatorade.


----------



## ArCi

You should join a support group SB

Let it all out


----------



## Captain.Heroin

y'all need satan. This Jesus shit ain't working out.


----------



## ArCi

You should just quit life ch

Pretend it never happened


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> Lol you are just jealous of the people who are more educated than you. It's ok SB, you're not alone.
> 
> 
> 
> Lol


You speak to me about being educated when I schooled you, ass clown?. I am educated and you are a fucking imbecile as it shows all too well in your post. You are NOT educated and it shows in your hostility and your petty comment to suggest I am "jealous" of those who are more educated than me. What a fucking joke! That there speaks for itself, genius. How the fuck can you deduce that I'm "jealous" of anyone? No way, and I am way more evolved in my thought process than you are, son. I can see beyond the $$$, and no, I am not at all struggling. So that negates any "jealousy" factor. 8)


----------



## ArCi

You work 2 part time jobs

Yeah you're a piece of shit


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Arci it's still money FFs


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Why don't y'all take it to PM's?


----------



## coelophysis

Droppersneck said:


> stfu laika and break the woman stereotype and engage in politics in a non superficial/somewhat in depth way..



Wow don't ever tell me to stfu again pls. Call me whatever you want but don't tell me what to do.

And PS I don't know how to talk Politics. I always just say Lolitics tbph.




ArCi said:


> You work 2 part time jobs
> 
> Yeah you're a piece of shit



Together that's like full time..


----------



## SB1981

Captain.Heroin said:


> y'all need satan. This Jesus shit ain't working out.


----------



## Droppersneck

We need a safe word then Bb


----------



## ArCi

Hey SB just a couple of days ago they let someone go because he was obese

True story. Was just waaaaaay too disgusting for everyone too look at every single day and just became a huge distraction around the office. Ever since we got rid of the cancer(obese employee) total revenue has went up substantially. Overall I'd say it was a wise decision in the long term for the business


----------



## SB1981

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Arci it's still money FFs



Anyone's a piece of shit that doesn't slave away Arci says, but he is in fact brainwashed and doesn't know any better than slavin'. Slave away Arci, make every last dollar you can before you die without enjoying SHIT. 8) 

My main concern would be hygiene, NOT his obesity. Did he lack hygiene? I would like to think something  like that would have been the underlying reason he was fired, not just for being obese. Obesity is not disgusting, it's when there's lack of hygiene that accompanies it that makes that justifiable. If someone stinks and doesn't bathe, reagardess of weight, then I am all for them being shit canned. I would like to guess he was grody and dirty? Either way, I do not get disgusted with anyone unless they have rotten ass breath, and a nasty odor from not showering. 

If just because of his weight, then I hope he sues you all and shuts your business down. I am pretty certain he was a slob/dirty to really get fired. 


What if you were obese? What if you were tossed out? I bet you can't even fathom that, can you? What if your mom was obese? I feel like I'm talking to a damn kid; I'm done with this discussion.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Volkswagen beetles
Tactile produced sound effects with touchscreen phones
Spiderman sequels
Nose hairs


----------



## Bill

Laika said:


> And PS I don't know how to talk Politics. I always just say Lolitics tbph.



Fqfmft
Do you even _we did it_


----------



## Libertin

We lift bro.


----------



## subotai

SB1981 said:


> You speak to me about being educated when I schooled you, ass clown?. I am educated and you are a fucking imbecile as it shows all too well in your post. You are NOT educated and it shows in your hostility and your petty comment to suggest I am "jealous" of those who are more educated than me. What a fucking joke! That there speaks for itself, genius. How the fuck can you deduce that I'm "jealous" of anyone? No way, and I am way more evolved in my thought process than you are, son. I can see beyond the $$$, and no, I am not at all struggling. So that negates any "jealousy" factor. 8)



dude, you post youtube videos of yourself shooting up and narrate it like some offshore porno website

shut the fuck up


----------



## Waffle Sock

subotai said:


> dude, you post youtube videos of yourself shooting up and narrate it like some offshore porno website
> 
> shut the fuck up


We enjoy these videos


----------



## coelophysis

Droppersneck said:


> We need a safe word then Bb



Lettuce :D


----------



## SB1981

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Arci it's still money FFs



He cannot see beyond money and slaving. He can slave all he wants because he will die earning that last dollar.


----------



## ArCi

Yeah but when I'm dead, all of my friends will automatically be richer than you 

so it works out


----------



## subotai

slaves dont get paid you sack of shit


----------



## SB1981

subotai said:


> dude, you post youtube videos of yourself shooting up and narrate it like some offshore porno website
> 
> shut the fuck up



Damn straight, shit stick! I am going to stick the prick I call the metal dick right now, and I'll be sure to send it your way. :D I'm glad you "pointed" that out as if I would get offended, or everyone here isn't already aware. "Stick" around for my new upload. %)


----------



## SB1981

subotai said:


> slaves dont get paid you sack of shit



Are you too fucking naïve to realize that "working" is slavery because we HAVE to do it. Who the fuck enjoys it?? You do! Shit for brains.....


----------



## fuc

SB1981 said:


> He cannot see beyond money and slaving. He can slave all he wants because he will die earning that last dollar.


i have a video you might like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh-kFiOEgmM i uploaded it just to show it otyou


----------



## SB1981

ArCi said:


> Yeah but when I'm dead, all of my friends will automatically be richer than you
> 
> so it works out



How in the fuck did you come up with that scenario????? LMAO!!!! Uber lame in your game! 8) Oh, btw, who gives a fuck????


----------



## SB1981

fuc said:


> i have a video you might like https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hh-kFiOEgmM i uploaded it just to show it otyou



Hahaha! I think THIS is what you meant. %) See it spread open and take it deep!


----------



## Kittycat5

Damn fucy. You enjoy that? At least sb injects drugs too.


----------



## fuc

Kittycat5 said:


> Damn fucy. You enjoy that? At least sb injects drugs too.


i just think it's neat. it's ahalf inch thing and somehow it just slips right through theres like an empty pocket of biological STUFF in the crook of my arm (old video 2)
it was a long shot thought he/she would enjoy it


----------



## Kittycat5

I gotta admit I enjoyed it. It hurts at all?


----------



## bagochina

Neat?!  It's stupid fuc, hope you sanitized that safety pin.


----------



## fuc

Kittycat5 said:


> I gotta admit I enjoyed it. It hurts at all?


not  under the skin just the pokey little prick and then nothing really inside sometimes a dull ache


bagochino: ya with my spit


----------



## subotai

SB1981 said:


> Are you too fucking naïve to realize that "working" is slavery because we HAVE to do it. Who the fuck enjoys it?? You do! Shit for brains.....



yeah like that breathing shit. why do I have to do that? what is this a fuckin Roots episode?


----------



## bagochina

Enjoy your Eikenella corrodens infection and hep c!


----------



## JackiePeyton

This thread needs to die imo


----------



## One Thousand Words

Why is it that people who point out everyone else is a "slave to work", all drive shitty cars?

I'd rather be a slave to the dollar than a mechanics sexual sock puppet


----------



## Droppersneck

Wut? Do aussies not work on their own cars?


----------



## One Thousand Words

Fuck that. 4 year full servicing with free roadside assist if needed then flick for a new one. I'll wash off the sand and salt after a weekend on the beach but that's about it. 

My car is Japanese reliable and rolls off the floor ready to go


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

i used 1/2 inch numerous times and never hurts


----------



## Droppersneck

Laika said:


> Lettuce :D


werd


One Thousand Words said:


> Fuck that. 4 year full servicing with free roadside assist if needed then flick for a new one. I'll wash off the sand and salt after a weekend on the beach but that's about it.
> 
> My car is Japanese reliable and rolls off the floor ready to go


One of my cars is a tacoma so I know, but working on your shit your self is satisfying and way cheaper. That's how we do it in America not sure about perth or where ever you are from shrimp on the barby and what not..


----------



## Captain.Heroin

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i used 1/2 inch numerous times and never hurts



^ this


----------



## Droppersneck

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i used 1/2 inch numerous times and never hurts



That is b/c at a half inch you are barely penetrating the vagina. You need to get some extenze or some shit


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Droppersneck said:


> That is b/c at a half inch you are barely penetrating the vagina. You need to get some extenze or some shit



Bro I forget if you shoot or not?


----------



## Waffle Sock

Want my duck sicked


----------



## fuc

Waffle Sock said:


> Want my duck sicked


i can do that


----------



## Kittycat5

Well we all can...


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuc said:


> i can do that



Lol DWE's gonna cry


----------



## JackiePeyton

One Thousand Words said:


> Why is it that people who point out everyone else is a "slave to work", all drive shitty cars?
> 
> I'd rather be a slave to the dollar than a mechanics sexual sock puppet



I just like being a mechanic's sexual puppet
And he works on my car too


----------



## Waffle Sock

fuc said:


> i can do that


I like for my sack to be played with whilst duck is sicked fuc. Look me in the eyes too. Thats hot. Mo spit =mo betta blues.


----------



## Droppersneck

Captain.Heroin said:


> Bro I forget if you shoot or not?



used to do a little rigging


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nurseebol said:


> I just like being a mechanic's sexual puppet
> And he works on my car too



Lol probably has a PHD in biotechnology

Instead services nurse


----------



## fuc

Waffle Sock said:


> I like for my sack to be played with whilst duck is sicked fuc. Look me in the eyes too. Thats hot. Mo spit, mo betta blues.


just kidding isnt that funny


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Droppersneck said:


> used to do a little rigging



Roger that


----------



## JackiePeyton

Captain.Heroin said:


> Lol probably has a PHD in biotechnology
> 
> Instead services nurse



naw man. 
Old fashoin grease monkey. 
I like da grease.
And the uniforms. 
I can't wait til he gets back to work and comes home smellin like tranny fluid again
That's hot


----------



## Waffle Sock

.....yea.... I was kidding too.... ?


----------



## Kittycat5

Tranny fluid 8)


----------



## Droppersneck

Captain.Heroin said:


> that



fify


----------



## JackiePeyton

^did u ever figger out you shakin steering wheel kitty?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Nurseebol said:


> naw man.
> Old fashoin grease monkey.
> I like da grease.
> And the uniforms.
> I can't wait til he gets back to work and comes home smellin like tranny fluid again
> That's hot



Yah and what's your fave position nurse
I think arci was interested in knowing

(Scrapbooking purposes)


----------



## Kittycat5

Nurseebol said:


> ^did u ever figger out you shakin steering wheel kitty?



I think my tire pressure is low. Plus it was weighed down with all my shit. Seems better now but gonna get it checked if I get a job soon.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Woman on top of course

Well Kitty, if u need some diagnosis....


----------



## Waffle Sock

Fucjn tranny fluids.


----------



## fuc

i have trannyf luid stains on my panties


----------



## Droppersneck

The arbitrarily terrible mods on TC need to end/die. Frozens turtle neck wearing ass just banned me for saying I miss dex lol. That guy sucks at posting there almost as much as here.


----------



## ArCi

lol Droppers chill.

'Obama" is on the autoban word list and what do you know you happened to say it

it was actually fucking hilarious because nobody provoked you to say it


come back, you're unbanned.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Droppersneck said:


> The arbitrarily terrible mods on TC need to end/die. Frozens turtle neck wearing ass just banned me for saying I miss dex lol. That guy sucks at posting there almost as much as here.



stfu droppers nobody cares


----------



## fuc

Droppersneck said:


> The arbitrarily terrible mods on TC need to end/die. Frozens turtle neck wearing ass just banned me for saying I miss dex lol. That guy sucks at posting there almost as much as here.


you wanna play the game u gotta follow the rules otherwise u can go play teniis with the ladies


----------



## Captain.Heroin

fuc said:


> you wanna play the game u gotta follow the rules otherwise u can go play teniis with the ladies



lol


----------



## Waffle Sock

Ill play tennis with the ladies. I like how they scream/yelp when they swing the bracket. Shits hot son. ... also, small skirts. Sweaty bodies .


----------



## Droppersneck

fuc said:


> you wanna play the game u gotta follow the rules otherwise u can go play teniis with the ladies



Two questions: define tennis and do you consider yourself a lady?


----------



## Droppersneck

ArCi said:


> lol Droppers chill.
> 
> 'Obama" is on the autoban word list and what do you know you happened to say it
> 
> it was actually fucking hilarious because nobody provoked you to say it
> 
> 
> come back, you're unbanned.



No I said 0bama. Big difference


----------



## fuc

Droppersneck said:


> Two questions: define tennis and do you consider yourself a lady?


shut up before i spit on your cunt


----------



## Droppersneck

But I might get a yeast infection with a bland culture that piggy backs off the rest of north america!


----------



## Waffle Sock

*patiently waiting for cunt spitting*


----------



## fuc

Droppersneck said:


> But I might get a yeast infection with with a bland culture that piggy backs off the rest of north america!


_cricket chirps_


----------



## Droppersneck

nice cum back sugar tits


----------



## Kittycat5

Spit on cunt was good though. Admit it droppers.


----------



## Waffle Sock

I just wanna use this opportunity to say that I ❤ you guys, gals, and freaks of BL, regardless of how straight or racist you are. Rare that a community of absurdity, drugs, and insightful & philosophical discussions fuse together so well. ?. ????


----------



## Droppersneck

Kittycat5 said:


> Spit on cunt was good though. Admit it droppers.



Meh got me a semi dont know about a laugh though


----------



## Waffle Sock

Semi Hendrix


----------



## JackiePeyton

DrinksWithEvil said:


> stfu droppers nobody cares


qft


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Waffle Sock said:


> *patiently waiting for cunt spitting*



Hot


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

God.


----------



## Kittycat5

Waffle Sock said:


> Semi Hendrix


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Payday loans. Fuck those cunts.


----------



## JackiePeyton

Spitting. Lol


----------



## Waffle Sock

Spitting in the coochie hole


----------



## Droppersneck

Nurseebol said:


> qft


Confirmation your post failed imo


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Dudes that don't muff dive.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Chicks that dont duck sick but will let you bang


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

God. Fuck him.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Me.


----------



## fuc

i wanna fuck god


----------



## Kittycat5

Gatd you ok?


----------



## Droppersneck

just for you fuc


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Kittycat5 said:


> Gatd you ok?



Always ok. Thanks.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

fuc said:


> i wanna fuck god



I owe Him 1. 4 sure.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Wordlessness


----------



## Kittycat5

Trouble writing CH?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

After writing like 70,000 words in the last 5 days I feel the doompussy is finally fucking my brain

If I could keep that pace up I would be very happy 

Wish me luck

Also Q

Do you think Mother Methorexia is good enough to include into my novel?
 It's going to be the internal thought process of a character


----------



## Kittycat5

I think if meth is a key factor in the book as you mentioned then absolutely.


----------



## lightofmeaning

I wanna fuck good too. Maybe one day.


----------



## JackiePeyton

ghostandthedarknes said:


> God. Fuck him.


I fixed Droppers mess in the other thread. 
I am sorry we have such douchebags


----------



## Droppersneck

fuc said:
			
		

> and would be nice and really effortless on your aprt
> 
> delete that post with the little pageant girl? pls
> shoe ur human side


lol sorry I am *just about* heartless


----------



## Kittycat5

Dont post pms dude.


----------



## JackiePeyton

You're not batting very well today dude


----------



## SB1981

Captain.Heroin said:


> Roger that



Hey hey now!! Don't get me started, CH. lmao


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Kittycat5 said:


> I think if meth is a key factor in the book as you mentioned then absolutely.



It is
Thanks in advance


----------



## Captain.Heroin

SB1981 said:


> Hey hey now!! Don't get me started, CH. lmao



Maybe I should come by and we can shoot a vid together :D

It's been so long for me

And I have never been to Nevada 

Hoping B_P will want to meet up too


----------



## SB1981

subotai said:


> yeah like that breathing shit. why do I have to do that? what is this a fuckin Roots episode?



IT's time for me to deliver what I promised, Subotai. Here is a brand new episode from me to you. See my vein open and watch my sick way with the prick as I inject a fat shot up my vein. Watch closely as I withdraw the needle and the tip spreads it as it just took so goddamn much fluid. Enjoy my pick flick! 


*NSFW*:


----------



## SB1981

Captain.Heroin said:


> Maybe I should come by and we can shoot a vid together :D
> 
> It's been so long for me
> 
> And I have never been to Nevada
> 
> Hoping B_P will want to meet up too


  %)


----------



## SB1981

DrinksWithEvil said:


> i used 1/2 inch numerous times and never hurts



I use one inch since the needle usually goes in about 3/4 or more. I love it deep, open, and filled up.


----------



## SB1981

fuc said:


> i wanna fuck god


 Open up and stick it!


----------



## SB1981

lightofmeaning said:


> I wanna fuck good too. Maybe one day.


----------



## SB1981

Kittycat5 said:


> I gotta admit I enjoyed it. It hurts at all?



Enjoyed what, and are you asking me if the needle hurts me? Fuck no as I hit legit and enjoy pushing it in.


----------



## subotai

I hope you get robbed in a walgreens parking lot


----------



## JackiePeyton

^that's gonna give u some bad karma bro


----------



## SB1981

*Pinhead Message and Pick Flick*



subotai said:


> I hope you get robbed in a walgreens parking lot


 Allow me to stick it to ya! 





 Features Pinhead at 2:35. He relays my message directly to you. %)





 This stuck out as something you would enjoy.


----------



## SB1981

Nurseebol said:


> ^that's gonna give u some bad karma bro



He's just hating like a child, Nurse. He's feeble minded and nothing more than a product of the sheeple society.


----------



## Lysis

SB1981 said:


> I will have to find the thread and will get back ot you. When someone disrespects me, I tend to get angry. I just wanted to set that mod straight. Moderators aren't supposed bully people, nor talk shit about someone's fetish to another mod.



I'll fucking fuck you up bro. Do you even lift?

SB1981 is banned. I will wait for the reply so I can kick some ass. Will pay for BJ from SB1981. She can suck my dick and then I will forgive her for her transgressions.


----------



## Droppersneck

suboxone421 said:


> I have a v6 automatic muscle car and will have my wife run me over in her cr-v... you are right! I am a giant vagina and I even enjoy trip-tronics



What was the point of getting your v6 auto muscle car? Even lysis has a V8 and she is a chick that doesnt even lift!


----------



## Lysis

I like how you guys are trying to troll SB1981 by telling her I'm a girl. I am gonna pay her to suck my dick and she'll do it real good


----------



## subotai

I hate kids who wear high socks with shorts

I hate a lot of things about my generation really. "Millenial" is kind of an odd term, seeing as most all of them were born before 2000. idk, kids just have such a warped view of reality it's insane. it's almost like people are too quick to agree on anything

"hey high sock kid you fucking suck"

"oh yeah yeah for sure man"

like do people even think about stuff or is it all about fitting in? everyone wants to be different by dressing like a starburst package yet everyone is so quick to follow the crowd

then again, I could just be a miserable fuck

but it's probably somewhere in the middle

nobody knows shit about drugs, and frankly they dont want to know. ive told kids who take adderall how close it is to meth and theyre just like "idk man"

it's insane how much misinformation is out there. and since everyone is so quick to agree on things, it gets passed as fact.

which is one of the reasons I dont care about harm reduction. In my eyes, that's YOUR fuckin problem


----------



## Droppersneck

She cant see what you are posting b/c she is banned. Do the straps for your strap on give you stimulation when you are fucking waao? I always wondered that tbh


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Droppersneck

I think he was referring to dudes and not smoking chicks they can wear whatever they want imo. The only long socks I have are dress socks.


----------



## subotai

sorry should have specified

high socks with basketball shorts

the only people who can actually pull it off are usually selling me heroin


----------



## subotai

man it's like even though I want sleep in the back of my mind I can't wait to get home and just smoke some meth

took a little bit to get the process down, but damn.

Phil, who's 41 and smokes an occasional cigar just got a policy for under 14 bucks a month?

that's a sigN I should smoke meth


----------



## pharmakos

41 - 14

those numbers can't just be a coincidence


----------



## Captain.Heroin

subotai said:


> I hate kids who wear high socks with shorts
> 
> I hate a lot of things about my generation really. "Millenial" is kind of an odd term, seeing as most all of them were born before 2000. idk, kids just have such a warped view of reality it's insane. it's almost like people are too quick to agree on anything
> 
> "hey high sock kid you fucking suck"
> 
> "oh yeah yeah for sure man"
> 
> like do people even think about stuff or is it all about fitting in? everyone wants to be different by dressing like a starburst package yet everyone is so quick to follow the crowd
> 
> then again, I could just be a miserable fuck
> 
> but it's probably somewhere in the middle
> 
> nobody knows shit about drugs, and frankly they dont want to know. ive told kids who take adderall how close it is to meth and theyre just like "idk man"
> 
> it's insane how much misinformation is out there. and since everyone is so quick to agree on things, it gets passed as fact.
> 
> which is one of the reasons I dont care about harm reduction. In my eyes, that's YOUR fuckin problem



Lol shim

You would hate me so much irl

Shorts
Jock strap
High socks
Basketball shoes but hates basketball
Cut off sleeves or completely shirtless

Lol shim I feel like if I knew you in real life it would be so fun to listen to your barrage of insults


----------



## One Thousand Words

I drive a 4WD because my wife has a tight vagina


----------



## alasdairm

suboxone421 said:


> There is actually no point and I have a v6 sports car... a 99 acura cl lol... I would get a comaro or something if I wanted a fast car but I am probably going to get a truck for my daughter sake anyways... I was just making a joke although I was put in a challenger which was v6 and kinda cool.... why have to have 400hp?  I am happy with my penis size,  do you have something to prove?


get a european car. they can get a ton of performance out of 2L.

alasdair


----------



## subotai

lol I'd never buy a used BMW unless I personally knew the previous owner


----------



## Lysis

I wish I knew how to fix cars. That would be cool.


----------



## fuc

i kinda wanna be a mechanic just so i never have to be a dipshit to a mechanic


----------



## Lysis

fuc said:


> i kinda wanna be a mechanic just so i never have to be a dipshit to a mechanic



It's pretty frustrating. You just sit there and listen to them tell you blah blah this is wrong blah blah and you have no idea to know if they are fucking with you.


----------



## Lysis

Not just them. I actually go to a little shop now, because the dealer was the one who always told me I had $2k of work needed on my car. Allllways. I always told him "no" but still every time I was there they would try to tell me I needed so much work done. Took it to another dealer cuz I happened to be in the area and he told me there was nothing wrong with my car.


----------



## JackiePeyton

My husband is a mechanic Lysis. Just bring your car to PA. Now about those modem settings.....


----------



## Lysis

lol we can exchange costs. I wish to god I knew a mechanic and a real estate lawyer.


----------



## JackiePeyton

qft. Wish I would have double trained as a lawyer. MTA is looking good with the way things are going in healthcare.


----------



## subotai

ask your friends if they know anyone who is a mechanic. they're usually around, they just dont advertise because they dont have to. 

Honestly, getting new brakes/tires every year or so (your mileage literally may vary) and an oil change when required should be all you have to do for most cars. sometimes if it has a serpentine belt that can go bad and it can make it seem like the battery and alternator or both shot but it's really just the cable connecting them together that's broken. but if you dont know what a serpentine belt is you just get "yeah your battery looks like it's dead (technically not lying) and the alternator might be as well. tell you what, since youre probably going to have to get both of them I'll change your oil and rotate your tires for free (this should happen anyway) and get a new inspection tag on there (you can go to garages that will just sell you an inspection tag for cash)

trow in a lot of head scratching and "umm... yeaaahh"s in there and you get the idea


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Shimethzau


----------



## subotai

also if your car is making an obnoxious squealing sound constantly but it gets less audible the faster you guy than a belt is definitely about to go bad somewhere.

cars have built in-warning systems to tell you that it's fucked up, your brakes will also squeal when you should change them. headlights will obviously let you know when they are out, and an unfortunate aspect of modern cars is that it is a lot more obnoxious to do simple maintenence tasks yourself as a design to get you to take it to a dealership. You used to be able to just lift the hood and there would be a clear view of the back of the light and youd pull the plug out, put new light in (it's an idiot proof design most likely), connect battery, close hood, and thats it

now there's usually like 3 layers of different plastic shits all sticking out over the power cable and for no reason at all like everything about cars just got so spacious for better and worse. there's too much shit in cars anymore. it's nice if you use bluetooth while driving and cant live without GPS but at the end of the day it just means more shit that can break. which means more reasons for you to go to the garage


----------



## subotai

aw man catalytic converters are the worst. the origin of my hatred for all things Cali. 

radiators also can go bad from time to time, usually starts as a small leak and eventually just takes it's toll

some warning signs include:

your car has fucking smoke coming from the hood
your water tank is always empty
your temp gauge is always high

obviously this is more likely to happen in the summer time

always keep napkins on hand in the glovebox, for so many reasons. a spare headlight also looks really responsible if pulled over "hey why I change that right now officer?"

american cars have more leeway with the fuel gauge. It seems like you have less than you actually do. This is why jackasses drive around on Empty for a few days and think they are some kind of wizard. No, they actually just want you to buy more gas, and you may have won this time but gas companies win all the time, 365 days a year.

European and Japanese cars are generally pretty accurate. if youre on empty you need fucking gas not cigs and red bull.

that being said American cars seem to do better on the frivolous aspects (SEVENTEEN CUPHOLDERS!!) so if that's your thing.

and muscle cars baby yeah! fucking 66 fastback or some shit. let me just fill up my tank real quick

the people who grew up with those cars also didnt grow up with these gas prices


----------



## Roger&Me

shim is on meth


----------



## Roger&Me

Nurseebol said:


> so let him go on with his bad self.



that is what i am currently doing


----------



## subotai

if your serpentine belt snaps than all your dash lights will light up and your car will gradually lose power because it only has what the alternator had stored and isnt getting a continuous supply from the battery

the radio will start to dim, headlights start to dim, the car basically runs out of electricity. eventually your transmission will just start going crazy and your car will be barely moving. at this point (really shouldn't get to this point tbh) your car is seconds from dying and being more or less incapable of being moved. It happened to me in my Nissan, I just happened to break down in a Midas parking lot. but since I went in there and told them exactly what was wrong with it they didnt try to con me or anything. they already nail you with the cost per hour they're just being dicks with the unnecessary replacements


----------



## subotai

suboxone421 said:


> Some people wait for their brakes to squeal but that is usually when they are way past their useful life



well brakes aren't exactly cheap either. I would usually wait until they squealed but I was also lazy and treated my car like shit

I'm mainly going on these rants because I havent driven in 6 months tbh

driving is one of the most enjoyable experiences you just have to do it at the right times and just from my personal observations (will probably vary from area to area) but doing like 8-10 mph over the speed limit is crucial for catching the most green lights. im sure there's math algorithms to figure it out, but id be willing to bet most of those people you see flying past you doing 75 just wind up hitting the same red light you do eventually they just wait there for an extra 20 seconds. plus you wont get pulled over much if at all. 

of course this goes out the window on highways. If you do below 75 on I-95 you will probably need more than a mechanic

the funny thing is Ive put two cars out of commission via physical damage and another that had the engine block crack (I was like the 7th owner, probably didnt get it in the best shape) and Ive never done anything more than change my oil sometimes. I really dont know how to actually fix cars, I just know how it should be done in theory


----------



## pharmakos

Nurseebol said:


> so you are a car expert now?



shimazu is an expert on everything, just ask him


----------



## JackiePeyton

iirc


----------



## Roger&Me

subotai said:


> driving is one of the most enjoyable experiences you just have to do it at the right times



i love driving around at night when nobody is on the road, just cruising around listening to music


----------



## lightofmeaning

People that hit up mechanics for free work. 




Shit is fucked up imo. It's like the only profession where people expect them to fix their shit just because they are "friends". How often does someone ask a chef to come to their house and cook dinner for free since they are good at it and know how to do it? Never. How often do you ask an IT person to fix you shit for free just because we hung out that one time? Never, because they would tell you to fuck off. 


I feel bad for mechanics. They get shit on because of this retarded social norm. Pay for your shit you cheap assholes.


----------



## pharmakos

creating greenhouse gasses is a good passtime


----------



## Dtergent

Last week I was driving from the beach and my car would stall every 10 minutes. I stopped at some empty car repair shop and there was a guy tweaking in a corner. He called another guy out, and someone came walking up to us, cradling and caressing a rooster. He called a toddler to take the rooster and lifted the hood. He told me to manually pump the fuel pump if my car stalls in the middle of the high-way.


----------



## Roger&Me

thenightwatch said:


> creating greenhouse gasses is a good passtime



i think you know me well enough at this point to know i would prioritize my own immediate gratification over the long term well-being of the biosphere


----------



## Blue_Phlame

^ happy 100th post.


I'll beat you over the back and head with a broom as thanks.


You're welcome. 

Happy fathers day.

Merry Christmas.


Go on, pete. Ya bleemin coughshoot


----------



## Droppersneck

My bro is a mechanic and I have some knowledge but I keep it on the DL. Otherwise I am replacing ball joints for a 12 pack and dinner. Shit is weak Lightofmeaning you are dead on.


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Droppersneck said:


> My bro is a mechanic and I have some knowledge but I keep it on the DL. Otherwise I am replacing ball joints for a 12 pack and dinner. Shit is weak Lightofmeaning you are dead on.



You keep Lemon out of this.


----------



## pharmakos

Roger&Me said:


> i think you know me well enough at this point to know i would prioritize my own immediate gratification over the long term well-being of the biosphere



smart enough to know better, selfish enough not to care

the universe is like 13 billion years old, that attitude has gotten your soul pretty far so far.  no worries.


----------



## lightofmeaning

suboxone421 said:


> most mechanics love you so much bro!





Droppersneck said:


> My bro is a mechanic and I have some knowledge but I keep it on the DL. Otherwise I am replacing ball joints for a 12 pack and dinner. Shit is weak Lightofmeaning you are dead on.



Mechanical solidarity imo


----------



## D's

This night has got to end.


----------



## SB1981

suboxone421 said:


> Some people wait for their brakes to squeal but that is usually when they are way past their useful life



They also forget to check their muffler bearings and blinker fluid.Very Important to keep up on that shit.


----------



## coelophysis

Lol @ this thread.


----------



## JackiePeyton

....


----------



## Roger&Me

wat a douche


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah nurses wife sounds like a central pa pleb


----------



## lightofmeaning

suboxone421 said:


> I got rear ended once



lol did he knock your muffler bearings lose?



suboxone421 said:


> basically if you drive near an asshole on the road, cut them off and brake check the shit out of them



Did it ever occur to you that youre the asshole? I'm not even going to comment on the middle of that post because I have no idea what it even means tbPh


----------



## subotai

is this website like a family thing for you know?

because that's fucking weird


----------



## treezy z

feminism


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I bet you nurse's atheist husband could kick shim's ass


----------



## phenethylo J




----------



## JackiePeyton

I would not even consider buying a pair of $685 shoes


----------



## Lucy Noeno

yes they gotta look fresh how did this get to 11 pages


----------



## Roger&Me

qft this thread is terrible


----------



## beagleboy

*TTYS5 Star hostest vs. Los Angeles.....May I humbly present to you a Dunking McCloudy*

"This is it"

May I ( inaudible ) present to you RED

Its pretty a much a cyclic cycle cyclic beverage


----------



## Roger&Me

sorry BEAG we already have a ttys going


----------



## JackiePeyton

*Society Of Rogerian Scholars*

%)*SO Rog is smart

And so was Martha Rogers, a nursing theorist, and likely the weirdest. The only one whose work could account for the care of alien life forms. 

Rog likes to shut down my threads. 
WIll he do so, or will he use his super smarts to read a little and learn?

This was her definition of person:
"an irreducible, indivisible, pandimensional energy field identified by pattern and manifesting characteristics that are specific to the whole and cannot be predicted from the parts"

Please review her theory and tell me what your feelings are. Here are some points:





Wholeness - in which the human being is regarded as a unified whole which is more than and different from the sum of the parts.
Openness - where the individual and the environment are continuously exchanging matter and energy with each other.
Unidirectionality - where the life process exists along an irreversible space time continuum.
Pattern and Organization - which identifies individuals and reflects their innovative wholeness.
Sentience and Thought - which states that of all life, human beings are the only ones capable of abstraction and imagery, language and thought, sensation and emotion

Click to expand...







Rogerian theories from the Science of Unitary Human Beings
Theory of paranormal phenomena
This theory focus on the explanations for precognition, déjà vu, clairvoyance, telepathy, and therapeutic touch. Clairvoyance is rational in a four-dimensional human field in continuous mutual, simultaneous interaction with a four-dimensional world; there is no linear time nor any separation of human and the environmental fields.
The theory of accelerating evolution
This theory postulates that evolutionary change is speeding up, and that the range of diversity of life process is widening. Rogers explained that higher wave frequencies are associated with accelerating human development.
Theory of Rhythmicity
This theory focus on the human field rhythms (these rhythms are different from the biological, psychological rhythm). This theory deals with the manifestations of the whole unitary human as changes in human sleep wake patterns, indices of human field motion, perception of time passing, and other rhythmic development.



Click to expand...



Society of Rogerian Scholars
*


----------



## Lucy Noeno

nigga I ain't reading all that shit


----------



## JackiePeyton

I had to. Someone else should suffer.


----------



## fuc

*ttys v close this thread*

love the police


----------



## JackiePeyton

closed


----------



## Lucy Noeno

hey


----------



## fuc

JackiePeyton said:


> closed


thanks rog


----------



## Roger&Me

sorry FUC we already have a ttys going


----------



## Roger&Me

tldr


----------



## JackiePeyton

*Drew Carey,Autists, ALS and buckets of shit & piss*

It seems this whole Ice bucket challenge has really taken off....


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I saw that on facebook too and the ice bucket challenge was always dumb as hell even if it's for a good cause. bring back the fire challenge.


----------



## Tude




----------



## JackiePeyton

*There is a conspiracy against my threads*

I bet if anyone else posted the same exact thread, it would stay up. 
This is a conspiracy, and obviously the mods are the Illuminati and against me because of my connections to local government. 
I am reporting this to the highest authorities. 
Close this thread, but you are on notice. All of you.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

you remind me of me is you fuckin or what


----------



## Roger&Me

how about i give you an infraction if you keep making shit threads NURSE


----------



## ChickenScratch

She's kinda hot


----------



## Kittycat5

Im gonna see how this plays out before I post something


----------



## chinky

?


----------



## Kittycat5

[video=youtube_share;ZPBLpzWd_p4]http://youtu.be/ZPBLpzWd_p4[/video]


----------



## One Thousand Words




----------



## chinky




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

*there is a conspiracy against my threads*

I bet if anyone else posted the same exact thread, it would stay up. 
This is a conspiracy, and obviously the mods are the Illuminati and against me because of my connections to local government. 
I am reporting this to the highest authorities. 
Close this thread, but you are on notice. All of you.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

mods play favorites it's no secret


----------



## Tude




----------



## fuc

*there is a conspiracy against my threads*

I bet if anyone else posted the same exact thread, it would stay up. 
This is a conspiracy, and obviously the mods are the Illuminati and against me because of my connections to local government. 
I am reporting this to the highest authorities. 
Close this thread, but you are on notice. All of you.


----------



## Tude




----------



## fuc

*take action against thread deletion without infraction*


----------



## Lucy Noeno

*there is a conspiracy against my threads*

I bet if anyone else posted the same exact thread, it would stay up. 
This is a conspiracy, and obviously the mods are the Illuminati and against me because of my connections to local government. 
I am reporting this to the highest authorities. 
Close this thread, but you are on notice. All of you.


----------



## Tude




----------



## Lucy Noeno

*baseball.gif*

I wanna see it again


----------



## Tude




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

*baseball.gif part 2*

One more time plz


----------



## Captain.Heroin

lol PINQ


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Stop making extra work for Tude pls 

She is a very attractive young Latina and doesn't need this kind of crap from u


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

U saying latinas have to work more? 

Das racist mayne


----------



## Lucy Noeno

attractive young latina?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lucy Noeno said:


> attractive young latina?



Indeed. Very.



Two_in_the_pink said:


> Well at least you lead by example



Use the reported post button pinq
Then come back to bed with that fine ass


----------



## Lucy Noeno

tude what's your kik mami


----------



## Tude




----------



## fuc

jackie are you ok? (in my country this is never answered with "no" its impolite)


----------



## Two_in_the_pink




----------



## fuc

ill never understand football


----------



## JackiePeyton

Fuc I got dah bad cramps


----------



## Roger&Me

actually i am


----------



## bobjayne

Another BoBL thread from captain.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Thank you for your love and support Bob Jane


----------



## papa

These welcome back threads are stupid and I will close every one I see


----------



## papa

Inb4 some dumb ass bumps every stupid welcome back thread they made


----------



## D's

All dogs go to heaven.


----------



## Droppersneck

Wow this thread sucks! 2nd/last


----------



## fuc

snimals only go heaven if their owners do


----------



## D's

Droppersneck said:


> Wow this thread sucks! 2nd/last



you ment 2nd place yoshi.


----------



## JackiePeyton

I think they just felt dogs sucked because they weren't domesticated


----------



## fuc

and not farm animals


----------



## D's

fuc said:


> and not farm animals



only when its both duck and rabbit season.


----------



## JackiePeyton

> his watchmen are blind: they are all ignorant, they are all dumb dogs, they cannot bark; sleeping, lying down, loving to slumber.
> Yea. They are greedy dogs which can never have enough, and they are shepherds that cannot understand; they all look to their own way, every one for his gain, from his quarter.
> Come ye, say they, I will fetch wine, and we will fill ourselves with strong drink; and tomorrow shall be as this day, and much more abundant


....


----------



## papa

D's said:


> All dogs go to heaven.



qft


----------



## JackiePeyton

I hope so Papa. He is a good dog. His wife is waiting.


----------



## fuc

JackiePeyton said:


> ....


you should use quotes instead of a formatted quote


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Basic
Instructions 
Before 
Leaving 
Earth 

Bible


----------



## fuc

Just
Empty
Every
Pocket

JEEP


----------



## JackiePeyton

fuc said:


> you should use quotes instead of a formatted quote



When I am writing for a publication, I will keep the things the editors want in mind because they are paying me. Until then, u can stfu


----------



## Roger&Me

lmao half of the shit in the bible contradicts the other half of the shit in the bible, if you actually read it


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I've read it twice having been to rehab 9 times and proverbs is only shit i still read cuZ it's true


----------



## fuc

Roger&Me said:


> lmao half of the shit in the bible contradicts the other half of the shit in the bible, if you actually read it


i haven't actually read it but i've heard a lot of morons quoting the contradicting parts like its a fucking lottery ticket #


----------



## We are all ONE

Yo fat face
Im lookin to grab sum burz and trade some dramaless jabs w my homies
So log off
Ill paypal u 6.99 to pick up a sixer of michelob and sedate that inbred down the hall surfin ashley madison and maybe get him to rub his double a duracell on your neck labia
KnowwhatImsayin u droopy the dog 8.99 haircut lookin motherfucker


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Maybe cuz u can't fuxking comprehend half of it 

A dog returns to its vomit
Like a fool returns to its folly


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Waao hows the sf bj bushes


----------



## We are all ONE

Sf bj?
Like black gurl blowie?


----------



## Erich Generic

_A jackiepeyton production_


----------



## Erich Generic

make your kids watch the cartoon movie "all dogs go to heaven"


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

^a must watch for every preteen


----------



## Roger&Me

fuc said:


> i haven't actually read it but i've heard a lot of morons quoting the contradicting parts like its a fucking lottery ticket #



well if you consider it to be some type of mandate from god, then the question becomes how can you follow a mandate that blatantly contradicts itself? 

its much less of a sticky situation if you consider it to be a collection of more abstract metaphorical/poetic representations like non-fundamentalists do


----------



## coelophysis

The Lounge has been feeling a bit religious-y lately.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya lame


----------



## Bill

I agree Laika
Catholic mustard rache reporting in

I could give a fuck less about organized religion though


----------



## Captain.Heroin

JackiePeyton said:


> My old dog's ticker is dying. My kids are sad.
> SO they wanted me to read to them the bible.
> The bible did not like dogs-they were regarded as dumb, lazy and were thrown trash to eat.
> 
> The Atheist father piped up "that goes to show your bible sucks. The Chinese kept Tibetan Mastiffs to protect their sheep and children".
> 
> We moved on to Psalms.
> 
> Does the bible's view on dogs mean that the bible sucks?
> 
> Or are the Chinese just always one step ahead?
> 
> How many posts can we get before the thread is deleted? Can we make it to 5?



the book regarding dogs poorly is a reflection of the people who were alive; not so much the book itself.  

just my 2c js


----------



## JackiePeyton

But they compared the dogs to the prophets.....

Anyway. My husband says religion is just a myth. Just like how people used to believe in Zeus and that the sun was magic. He said in a few hundred years, people will be like "what was this shit?"

In fact, I was sending messages back and forth to my pastor about the existence of God one night between them on FB.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Religion is a real thing, how can he think it's a myth?  The churches are real, and people really go into them.

Anyways nice to talk to you nursie


----------



## MikeOekiM

^how can you really say that for sure cpt?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

MikeOekiM said:


> ^how can you really know that for sure cpt?



well insomuch as I believe myself to be real, that is.  

I don't experience much derealization anymore tho


----------



## Droppersneck

CH do you think ripped Jesus is hot? Dudes got like an 8 pack iirc


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Droppersneck said:


> CH do you think ripped Jesus is hot? Dudes got like an 8 pack iirc



lol

that reminds me of drawn together where princess clara is like "I really like Jesus...like _more_ than a friend...

let's just say that I wouldn't be perturbed by the symbolism behind the wafers and wine :D


----------



## Droppersneck




----------



## JackiePeyton

Now mind you, this was before I realized my family name was not spelled Kauffman-but Kaufman and I became a Jew....



> At least I am getting a dialogue going with him, but not very far. He says Jesus is a myth. He replaced Apollo/Zeus-both myths. And in 2000 years we will find out that we were worshipping yet another myth. Says he isn't buying it.
> 
> Bill
> 7/27, 5:57pm
> 
> Actually, Jesus didn't replace them but some of the Greco/Roman mythology was used to define the story of Jesus and his significance for the Roman world.
> 7/27, 6:08pm
> Me
> This will go over well. I will keep at it. Thanks.
> Yeah now he is ratting off about Caesar and oracles of Delphi and I have no idea. He runs away then
> 7/27, 6:12pm
> Bill
> None of that is unknown, just being misapplied. And some of it is inaccurate and has been asserted for hundreds of years.
> Here is something to read.  http://time.com/77676/why-science-does-not-disprove-god/
> 
> 
> Why Science Does Not Disprove God
> time.com
> Biology, physics, mathematics, engineering, and medicine help us understand the world, but there is much about life that remains a mystery.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Rip my lover j


I remember this one time j sucked me dry on Fourth of July then laughed and said "dwe my nigga i love Jew."

God I miss
J


----------



## JackiePeyton

Jews are trained to be good lovers


----------



## Lucy Noeno

God gave us dominion over animals. Animals do not have souls and do not go to heaven


----------



## Bill

Paging CptBawlz


----------



## Lucy Noeno

don't taint this thread with furfaggotry


----------



## Mel22

after church food is the best of the foods

u fucking heathens lose in this life and the next.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

It's statistically proven religious people are happier atheists stay losing


----------



## JackiePeyton

Yes, everyone asks why my husband-if so smart chose me
I keep him from committing suicide.
He sucks my happiness from me.
Over the years it has gotten hard, but drugs help me keep it going for the two of us.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

that's really unhealthy


----------



## JackiePeyton

I love his grumpiness


----------



## papa

What does he do for a living?


----------



## JackiePeyton

auto mechanic, he was off but just got a job again


----------



## papa

Okay.. I have to give him credit if he can work on these modern vehicles. If my truck ever stops, I'm not even going to open the hood. I'm just going to call a wrecker


----------



## pharmakos

JackiePeyton said:


> his watchmen are blind: they are all ignorant, they are all dumb dogs, they cannot bark; sleeping, lying down, loving to slumber.
> Yea. They are greedy dogs which can never have enough, and they are shepherds that cannot understand; they all look to their own way, every one for his gain, from his quarter.
> Come ye, say they, I will fetch wine, and we will fill ourselves with strong drink; and tomorrow shall be as this day, and much more abundant



that doesn't say that ALL dogs are dumb...


----------



## JackiePeyton

the kids bible said they didn't like dogs. Period

And Papa, he would rather work on new vehicles


----------



## pharmakos

wat?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Lolwut


----------



## JackiePeyton

gooby plz


----------



## Erich Generic

go to bed jackie


----------



## JackiePeyton

Erich, I think yours get a pass. You're a robot.


----------



## Erich Generic

it is you're bed time ime


----------



## Erich Generic

jackie pls


----------



## Captain.Heroin

I approve of this thread.


----------



## Roger&Me

NURSE from now on you get to start 1 thread per week maximum. so make it count.


----------



## Help?!?!

This is your boss Mike, don't bother coming into work.... Your fired!


----------



## Hiroki

Any company that starts with Empire, I would stay the f*** away from.  My last job was at Empire Liquidators, a living hell.  I'm sure there are people who work for the Empire and love it, and I'm sure we would both despise those people.


----------



## MrCookiE

Fuck you Mike Marek


----------



## subotai

this is THE REAL Mike Marek and I know who you are pussy guess who's cleaning the bathrooms til next Labor Day


----------



## Noodle

Lol @ thread


----------



## Erich Generic

*Ttys v. We need a new thread assholes*

Omfg O M H E


----------



## Erich Generic

Shit I forgot an icon someone MHAKE


----------



## Erich Generic

Hey Jackie u wanna make the new ttys thread babe


----------



## Erich Generic

first


----------



## One Thousand Words

In before infraction


----------



## JackiePeyton

*Ask the Magic 8 Ball*

I have had the same Magic 8 ball since I don't know when. It is very accurate. When we are missing something, we ask it for help and it directs us. It also answers important questions in my life. I don't use it that often, but when I do it works. I will answer SOME questions with it, but keep in mind this ball is special so I will only answer so many. 
Then again if you close this down, I will answer none and you won't know what you need to. 
Shoot.


----------



## ArCi

How thick is the layer of fat around your skull?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

How thick is my cock


----------



## Erich Generic

why is jackhie such a bitch


----------



## JackiePeyton

"my sources say no"


----------



## ArCi

shut up jackie, this isn't your thread anymore


----------



## JackiePeyton

why doesn't Erich send me roses?


----------



## Erich Generic

i told u to start the ttys thread not this bullshit


----------



## JackiePeyton

Your questions don't work. 
I don't have time for this shit.


----------



## gr33n3y3z

I'm glad you got this off your chest OP, I'm giving Mike Marek two middle fingers right now as I type.


----------



## Help?!?!

No one talks shit about Mike and gets away with it!


----------



## neversickanymore

Look at him anyone that doesn't work for him could say anything their hearts desired.  looks like a grade a chump to me.






EDIT: further proof 



> Managing Director at J.P. Morgan, Vice President at J.P. Morgan, Vice President at J.P. Morgan, Associate at J.P. Morgan


http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Mike/Marek


JPMorgan To Pay $13 Billion For Causing 2008 Financial Crisis
By: DSWright Monday October 21, 2013 8:02 am

ROFL.. guess this fucker found out that criminals are welcomed with open arms in food service  lol


----------



## Nighthowl

Hey Mike, get raped by Alpacas (inside BL joke)


----------



## aq.

mike doesn't sound like a very nice person!


----------



## neversickanymore

aq. said:


> mike doesn't sound like a very nice person!



So proper and reserved.. are you the heat


----------



## Aldi

*huge head*

Mike Marek looks like a cone head... what the fuck is wrong with him... hydrocephalus... maybe he was in Russia during Chernobyl??

what a douche.. he worked for JP Morgan Chase while they raped America blind... total scumbag!!!

I would quit my job before I would work for that horseface fuck!!


----------



## Greyhounder

I know Mike, he's a dude really, likes nothing better than chillin' with some fine herb before cranking his arse into gear with some of Columbia's whitest and shagging the night away on pcp and monkey glands. This guy is fucking awesome, seriously, and I think it cruel that the next time he or his employer googles his name they are going to see all this shit man! I mean WTF! he is soooo gonna sue your sorry arses once he comes down from the shed load of acid he faced this morning, Jeez! I ask ya?


----------



## Help?!?!

Greypounder said:


> I know Mike, he's a dude really, likes nothing better than chillin' with some fine herb before cranking his arse into gear with some of Columbia's whitest and shagging the night away on pcp and monkey glands. This guy is fucking awesome, seriously, and I think it cruel that the next time he or his employer googles his name they are going to see all this shit man! I mean WTF! he is soooo gonna sue your sorry arses once he comes down from the shed load of acid he faced this morning, Jeez! I ask ya?


This guy knows the real MM, the rest of....know NOTHING!!


----------



## MikeOekiM

Will the real Mike Marek please stand up?


----------



## Erich Generic

*Anyone here want to go Trollin' tonight? v2*


----------



## Noodle

Is that a euphemism for man boobs?  Because...

JESUS! WHO wants to SEE that?


----------



## Thanatos

mel


----------



## pharmakos

die.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

oooo i c


----------



## Roger&Me

_*iirc*_


----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis is hot

she looks great in pink and black


----------



## Lysis

I got this today for participating in hackathon and I will claim my prize when the judges rule me as #1 in a couple of weeks.  Suck it so hard, Erich. I just got paid to play.


----------



## Erich Generic

good 4 u lysis


----------



## bagochina

First you participated in hackathon (whatever that is but it sounds boring as all hell) and that is a bold check mark in the this girl obviously has major social issue which when checked sets the popping up of a red flag.  Second, you try to rationalize it by saying you got paid to play, like you know your hobbies are borderline antisocial.  So all this tells me the likelihood of you attended a speed dating event (put on by a major online fuck finder) in the past is very high.

So tell us about your match.com hookups.  Do you just use them for a free dinner?


----------



## Captain.Heroin

Roger&Me said:


> _*iirc*_



Qft


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol heroin_e_


----------



## Mel22

bagochina said:


> First you participated in hackathon (whatever that is but it sounds boring as all hell) and that is a bold check mark in the this girl obviously has major social issue which when checked sets the popping up of a red flag.  Second, you try to rationalize it by saying you got paid to play, like you know your hobbies are borderline antisocial.  So all this tells me the likelihood of you attended a speed dating event (put on by a major online fuck finder) in the past is very high.
> 
> So tell us about your match.com hookups.  Do you just use them for a free dinner?



yeah u tell her man.

u tell her good.


----------



## Captain.Heroin

If lysis is a corporate skanque that probably makes me a small business skank


----------



## subotai

this is why the majority of software is released with bugs and requires patching

the devs are busy playing video games, wearing helicopter hats, posting on web forums, leaving post it notes on misc. objects, and eating junk food

then they just blame it on indian people and call it a day after 3 hours because they sneezed more than twice in one hour


----------



## Captain.Heroin

subotai said:


> this is why the majority of software is released with bugs and requires patching
> 
> the devs are busy playing video games, wearing helicopter hats, posting on web forums, leaving post it notes on misc. objects, and eating junk food
> 
> then they just blame it on indian people and call it a day after 3 hours because they sneezed more than twice in one hour



Qft


----------



## Lysis

subotai said:


> this is why the majority of software is released with bugs and requires patching
> 
> the devs are busy playing video games, wearing helicopter hats, posting on web forums, leaving post it notes on misc. objects, and eating junk food
> 
> then they just blame it on indian people and call it a day after 3 hours because they sneezed more than twice in one hour



Ain't my fault if bugs aren't caught in testing. That's QA's job.


----------



## ArCi

lol I don't remember making this thread


----------



## Captain.Heroin

ArCi said:


> lol I don't remember making this thread



God hates us all.jpg


----------



## ArCi

Indeed


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Lysis definitely on that coworker fuckin' tip.  Her work life is the Peggy Olsen handjibber scene.  And I mean not a bit of respect with that.


----------



## Droppersneck

1rsrt

Rog is just not a fan of pedos iime


----------



## Erich Generic

waao's thread would be better than wezfaces


----------



## wezface

Probably.


----------



## angeleyes

*So yeah what the fucks going on?*

So who can see this, whats happening, cunts are wigging out but I'm here and now and just thinking 







Quit wiggin people 



All is good



Welcome to the new lounge for 2015 I guess


----------



## harmacologist

*the lounge now and in the future*

Its currently a shithole.  Yet is has merit.

I think we need to sort out the shit from the sand, so everyone can play nice.

Therefore:

BL Social: Light-hearted, other discussion where rules and decorum are enforced.
BL Lounge: Trolls who can't play nice.and are hidden from view.

BL Social needs mods that give a shit about following the rules, and booting dicks into the lounge when they cross the line.

Let me know if you have questions or want help.


----------



## harmacologist

*Poll: Does this suck as, or is it the bomb diggity?*

your thoughts fellow rats


----------



## harmacologist

*fuck no edits with an autistic penis cavity*

this is horseshit.

ME WANT EDIT


----------



## We are all ONE

Pathetic


----------



## papa

They will fix it.


----------



## gloeek

*recent pic thread v. lemme see ya grills*




Reow


----------



## papa

Beautiful


----------



## Waffle Sock

Check out my grills


----------



## gloeek

Exhaustion.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Waffle Sock said:


> Check out my grills



Lol NIGGAH


----------



## Owl Eyed




----------



## D's

Ohai its bill. Waves


----------



## anniegram

Security blanket


----------



## Waffle Sock

I art 
Man inn fat hairt pos. Need more gym for me


----------



## Lysis

hmmm flower shower curtain and turquoise towels.
Mom's house?


----------



## Waffle Sock

yes


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

More chest IMO.

@ gloeek looking pretty


----------



## Waffle Sock

More pushups ime

Mods are gonna delete all non pic posts if you haven't noticed


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

I haven't noticed.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Farewell post. I bid you adieu for I know you will be given to oblivion. Offer Amoral God my salute if you shall meet Him before me.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Oblivion to what?


----------



## Waffle Sock

Wherever deleted posts go when mods omit them..... they must be sleep atm


----------



## subotai

yeah get them pecs up bro


----------



## Waffle Sock

Lol ya i gotcha homie. 

Doinng pushups as we speak


----------



## subotai

do them with your feet on your bed for bonus pecs

and then pm lysis a picture of your dick unprovoked


----------



## subotai

so waao feels self concious

inb4 #IOwnThat


----------



## Waffle Sock

subotai said:


> do them with your feet on your bed for bonus pecs


 Tbh i. Almost always do elevated pushups. 


> and then pm lysis a picture of your dick unprovoked


You jinxed it


----------



## subotai

Dont worry waffle Ill never put you on ignore. I just dont do well in conversations though


----------



## Waffle Sock

Yea. Me neither. Communicating with humans is increasingly difficult


----------



## bagochina

Annie looks a lil bit Asian but then she doesn't but then she does.  Hard to place that look. I would almost, almost say exotic but it would help if there were some freckling on the bridge of the nose for me to say that.


----------



## Waffle Sock

She looks black imo.
Light skinned black chick.


----------



## bagochina

Yeah I think you might be right, she does look a lil bit like lysis.


----------



## anniegram

Phrozen once said I look like a Russian stripper so I'd like to just continue with with that.


----------



## bagochina

Works for me.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Pics of you as a Russian stripper for proof.
Otherwise all these non-picture posts will get deleted


----------



## anniegram




----------



## bagochina

Definite KGB double agent or a 007 Bond girl?  What would your Bond girl name be...


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Eghhhhhhh


----------



## phr

Well, ok then.

If it's any consolation I was probably drinking when I said that. Not that I remember, or deny, saying it.


----------



## Waffle Sock

That's pretty hot. Like what are you? Don't even tell me. _Exotica_ is your Bond girl name


----------



## wezface

phrozen said:


> Well, ok then.
> 
> If it's any consolation I was probably drinking when I said that. Not that I remember, or deny, saying it.



Have you ever considering entering the exciting world of politics?


----------



## anniegram

Anniegram sugarwalls


----------



## bagochina

More like Ms. Erotica Erectus


----------



## phr

wezface said:


> Have you ever considering entering the exciting world of politics?



My expertise in Russian Cold War politics aren't very relevant nowadays. :D


----------



## Waffle Sock

Thats a terrible name. No ring to it. And cliche @sugarwalls


----------



## bagochina

I know


----------



## anniegram

Ok then just "Annie Gram". 
It's a good name.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Incoming PM bomb Annie.
I'm sending you all my body, cock, and urethra shots. I have some pics of me playing with my sperm in between my fingers if you would like to see that as well.


----------



## anniegram

If you PM me again waffle, so help me dog, you will feel the angry wrath. Don't do it.


----------



## wezface

Waffle Sock said:


> Incoming PM bomb Annie.
> I'm sending you all my body, cock, and urethra shots. I have some pics of me playing with my sperm in between my fingers if you would like to see that as well.



Yep, definitely the guy at the bottom of my "lock up wives and daughters" around list.


----------



## anniegram

Or I'll just put you on ignore. But don't do it.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Again? I never pm'd you....?

But this angry wrath sounds kinda hot and enticing i admit


----------



## wezface

lol DWE sock


----------



## anniegram

Yes you did. Trust me. I'm not the one who flies into outer space every other day.


----------



## altitudes

heh


----------



## phr

I don't post dog shitting pics to commemorate a day of captain.waffle BL activity for no reason.


----------



## fuc

wheres subotai i want to compare meth smoking stories


----------



## wezface

fuc said:


> wheres subotai i want to compare meth smoking stories



CH is probably around but that's probably a few levels up from where any respectable girl like yourself could possibly share comparable experiences with someone like him


----------



## Waffle Sock

phrozen said:


> I don't post dog shitting pics to commemorate a day of captain.waffle BL activity for no reason.


wat


----------



## wezface

lol
He is here constantly and yet unerringly completely oblivious to absolutely everything that happens around him


----------



## fuc

wezface said:


> CH is probably around but that's probably a few levels up from where any respectable girl like yourself could possibly share comparable experiences with someone like him


you should have seen the people who smoked me up


----------



## wezface

Captain Heroin does not get "smoked up"

He fucking dutch ovens a childrens' cancer ward with meth smoke and squirts blood on the walls to make art. And somehow it becomes epic. Until he cries.


----------



## fuc

hes desensitizing the world to mantears


----------



## anniegram

wezface said:


> Captain Heroin does not get "smoked up"
> 
> He fucking dutch ovens a childrens' cancer ward with meth smoke and squirts blood on the walls to make art. And somehow it becomes epic. Until he cries.



You forgot Pablo and jizz


----------



## wezface

See, fuc?  That doesn't even scratch the surface

Now tell us about these dudes who smoked you up


----------



## fuc

ok women and dudes ages 21-60 or meth50
they all have a room in an office bulding whos nephew keeps an eye on who is a seriously pretentious chew who i banged
old man
loud bitches
fat girl critiquing my makeup and constantly threatening to go "snapshow" on me whatever the fuck that is
i was so drunk i didn't know it was meth and at no point did i feel in danger

i guess it sounds a lot more boring than i thought it was


----------



## kytnism

and then you had sex with.

curious minds are interested in details.

...kytnism...


----------



## wezface

That story is seriously lacking in not only everything that makes it interesting but everything that makes it a story


----------



## Waffle Sock

Like scatterbrained thought spillage


----------



## fuc

im splattered in bruises which is really fucking cool, like i took shots to the ribs like a champ like one of the boys (no i wont be crying assault WEZ)


----------



## altitudes

wtf man

are you still planning to move to your aunt's or whatever?

sounds like you need some sort of major change in your life


----------



## fuc

altitudes said:


> wtf man


i got a wtf


----------



## wezface

But at no point did you feel in danger


----------



## altitudes

fuc said:


> i got a wtf



there's more now


----------



## Waffle Sock

WTF IS GOING ON?!
So fuc you're being held down beat up by some old men who tricked you into smoking meth???????


----------



## fuc

wezface said:


> But at no point did you feel in danger


fuck no, i was so alive and experiencing everything. i mean i consented to fighting and it's only like a 1punch at a time thing and these people are all from weird walks of life i doubt they would conspire to hurt me
ive asked myself for so long how do people make friends.. and its  lawlessness


----------



## altitudes

I like how the first vague details are as dramatic as possible

then you tell the rest of the story


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

AnnieGram said:


> Security blanket


----------



## wezface

Oh right I forgot you were on meth 
lol sorry, duh


----------



## anniegram

Punch for punch?


----------



## fuc

altitudes said:


> I like how the first vague details are as dramatic as possible
> 
> then you tell the rest of the story


key points
im leaving out the awkward sexual situations, racial slurs i made, and seriously boring ass guitar playing douches


----------



## wezface

She wants to keep it rated pg-13


----------



## fuc

i won't say anything they wouldn't show on breaking bad


----------



## altitudes

fuc said:


> key points
> im leaving out the awkward sexual situations, racial slurs i made, and seriously boring ass guitar playing douches



your stories are like a Bigfoot documentary

the commercial cliffhangers are dramatic as fuck

but after an hour of bullshit they finally reveal nothing important happened


----------



## Waffle Sock

cool analogy

I agree. I thought she was being abused or somethin. Beat in the ribs? Meth. OLd men


----------



## kytnism

indeed, her mother apparently committed suicide and she fucked a bunch of men.

makes total sense.

...kytnism...


----------



## Waffle Sock

Wat? This is getting way too intense and abstract right now


----------



## altitudes

seriously though fuc

if you want to crash and burn, meth is the way to do it

I really hope you snap out of it though

maybe move to your aunt's like you were saying, just get the fuck out of where you're at, 

it can make a huge difference


----------



## pharmakos

Waffle Sock said:


> Like scatterbrained thought spillage



i understand why you would have a problem with this.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Idk why but nothing is making any kind of sense right now. The conversations . Nothing. Not connecting.


----------



## pharmakos

against stupidity the gods themselves contend in vain
against true luminance the bright ones lose their sheen
but through humility the dullest troll can fail discretely


----------



## pharmakos




----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol


----------



## Bagseed

> I believe in God, and yes i think it goes agaisnt him to change the way he made use. What next, human-shark hybrids? Humans with a robotic brain? Who knows what kind of distrubed shit will appear if this matter continues going that way.


what's your stand on plastic surgery? is eye surgery immoral because god intended some people to see badly? is psychiatric medication wrong, because it alters the brain chemistry "god created for us"

I think you're on very thin ice with your rethoric and your arguing about how it is unnatural just makes it obvious that you are just homophobic and hateful (especially after the part where you state that you would beat up and rob a transsexual).


----------



## Roger&Me

i would bet money purplekush has fapped to tranny porn b4

he feels guilty now imo


----------



## Roger&Me

im*P*o he's the kind of guy that would bang a tranny and then beat them up afterwards to ease his insecurities


----------



## Bagseed

rog thank you for complementing my rethorics with your witty jokes.


----------



## Roger&Me

that's why i make the big ass moderator bucks


----------



## Roger&Me

alasdair pays me in blood diamonds. i mean they're just round cut (i requested princess cuts, you win some you lose some) but exceptional color and clarity, and virtually no flaws.


----------



## Lysis

Princess cut is the prettiest. I hate the square or round.


----------



## Kittycat5

Diamonds are a joke.


----------



## Lysis

Diamonds are awesome. I have a nice one. Princess cut. Was thinking about some more bling bling but I think I'd rather buy clothes and shoes. 

I don't believe in shooting stars but I believe in shoes and cars.


----------



## Kittycat5

My wife is selling some Loubatins. Ill put in a good word for you.


----------



## Lysis

He's got some really nice hooker shoes.


----------



## Kittycat5

He?


----------



## Erich Generic

You're married to a Man.


----------



## fuc

i go a makeover


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

A look into the future Fuc ?


----------



## fuc

even if i lost weight i wouldn't have a jaw like hers
but yeah, i finally see a direction for my life


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

/fist bump


----------



## gloeek

AnnieGram said:


> Security blanket



I consider you in the top 5 prettiest bler women...and we have a lot of pretty girls on here so... 
But you are MUCH prettier like this with minimal makeup. The lipstick pic was hot and all, but you don't need all that.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Needs less hair tbh reminds me of a poodle


----------



## fuc

she would look cute with a fuckin mullet


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I like mullets on girls 

Only on meth


----------



## ArCi

lol glo wtf kind of comment is that

It's half of her face covered by a wig


----------



## subotai

I was just gonna say that

you have a top 5 right half-face* you mean

starting to see how the psych ward thing came about...


----------



## anniegram

ArCi said:


> lol glo wtf kind of comment is that
> 
> It's half of her face covered by a wig



It's not a wig. It's not extensions. It's not someone else's hair. I grew it myself. From my scalp. 
Thanks Glo.


----------



## Erich Generic

miracle glo.jpeg


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

I have to agree with gloeek on this one. The hair does kind of look fake though. How many years ago was that picture taken, annie?


----------



## gloeek

I wasn't referring to that picture specifically. Just a general statement.


----------



## bagochina

Mmmm, ch ch chia gram hair.


----------



## anniegram

Two_in_the_pink said:


> I have to agree with gloeek on this one. The hair does kind of look fake though. How many years ago was that picture taken, annie?


The pic with make up was last month just before Xmas. The one without was the other day.


----------



## axl blaze

if you need more hair for your next wig, Annie, you can have some from my beard





excuse the big hands and the jizz on the mirror


----------



## Erich Generic

Thug lyfe.


----------



## anniegram

Thank you banana hands!


----------



## Erich Generic

The iphone looks so tiny.


----------



## Erich Generic

axl blaze said:


> if you need more hair for your next wig, Annie, you can have some from my beard
> [/URL]



Anne-iebeard.jpeg


----------



## GenericMind

Your hand looks like a giant roasted Cornish Game Hen. I bet you could crush a baby's skull with that thing like nothin.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## treezy z




----------



## axl blaze

I see you have a preference for jizzing on mirriors, too


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

treezy z said:


>


This could be the new scumbag steve pic.


----------



## GenericMind

I don't know exactly how or what, but somebody should definitely turn that into a meme.


----------



## subotai

looks like the average patron at _The Vault_


----------



## GenericMind

Oh wow, that was pretty funny.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

treezy z said:


>



Lol. LOL. ROFL.

Is that an Ed Hardy shirt ?

Thuglife.


----------



## phr

Be honest, would you allow that guy in the club?


----------



## GenericMind

Lmao of course not. At least not dressed like that. Hat/Dew rag(?) would need to go.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

treezy z said:


>



whysosidewaysbro.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

gloeek said:


>



Nice gun the stock colour blends well with your eyes.


----------



## treezy z

GenericMind said:


> I don't know exactly how or what, but somebody should definitely turn that into a meme.



word the fuck up, do it up.


----------



## treezy z

GenericMind said:


> Lmao of course not. At least not dressed like that. Hat/Dew rag(?) would need to go.



that's a hat with a mask built in to cover your face.


----------



## GenericMind

Oh I thought it was a bandana. Those are a no-go. Because gangs.


----------



## kytnism

treezy kinda looks like a heavier dex?

and glo, thats a really cute pic. minus the gun.

...kytnism...


----------



## GenericMind

Dex reincarnated imo


----------



## Lysis

Treezy hiding the shower curtain pattern but looks like typical male and doesn't close curtain to stop mold.  Def single.


----------



## gloeek

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> Nice gun the stock colour blends well with your eyes.



Lol. The original stock was wooden. It was pretty, but we decided to update it with this tapco stock since the original was from 1948 we thought it was time to modernize it. We got a bipod, pistol grip and a 20 round mag on it. It's bad ass.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Imma visit the south U.S before i die. was cheated outta a trip to Georgia (Disneyland) and other states as a kid.


----------



## treezy z

Lysis said:


> Treezy hiding the shower curtain pattern but looks like typical male and doesn't close curtain to stop mold.  Def single.



i'm open to any and all insults (keep em coming) but that's not my bathroom.


----------



## gloeek

kytnism said:


> treezy kinda looks like a heavier dex?
> 
> and glo, thats a really cute pic. minus the gun.
> 
> ...kytnism...



Thanks, kitten.


----------



## axl blaze

treezy z said:


> i'm open to any and all insults (keep em coming) but that's not my bathroom.



this guy knows how to play the game

respect. keep doing you. these fucking losers will srsly nit-pick the most inane shit, here 

I'd let you and your family into my club, if I was its bouncer, fwiw


----------



## treezy z

axl blaze said:


> this guy knows how to play the game
> 
> respect. keep doing you. these fucking losers will srsly nit-pick the most inane shit, here
> 
> I'd let you and your family into my club, if I was its bouncer, fwiw



there comes a point in a man's journey where all that noise is irrelevent. almost noone in this world wants you to make it to the top (it's a dog eat dog world.) and you come to love and understand yourself to the point where anyone could say anything to you, and it dissolves like a tab on your tounge (best metaphor i could think of ATM.)

so ya, keep talking shit, it's entertaining.


----------



## keeping

just posted this in the EADD mug-shot section, thought I may as well plop it here too
here's me with the first fish i ever caught (hence the jubilation)




we named him James Pond


----------



## Owl Eyed

treezy z said:


> there comes a point in a man's journey where all that noise is irrelevent. almost noone in this world wants you to make it to the top (it's a dog eat dog world.) and you come to love and understand yourself to the point where anyone could say anything to you, and it dissolves like a tab on your tounge (best metaphor i could think of ATM.)
> 
> so ya, keep talking shit, it's entertaining.



Those are the realest words I've ever heard, T-Dog. Thank you for that.


----------



## papa

Thzt's a carp man. Fun to catch but not much good to eat. Too many bones


----------



## Lysis

I'm surprised you didn't catch the simile vs metaphor, owlz


----------



## keeping

papasomni said:


> Thzt's a carp man. Fun to catch but not much good to eat. Too many bones



yeah you're not allowed to eat the ones you catch at the place we were fishing at.


----------



## papa

I mostly fish catch and release anyway. Especially black bass. It's moot now because the lake dried up


----------



## keeping

papasomni said:


> Especially black bass. It's moot now because the lake dried up



beautiful creatures. sucks to hear about the lake mate


----------



## Bardeaux

treezy z said:


> i'm open to any and all insults (keep em coming) but that's not my bathroom.








Hodor imo


----------



## wezface

Bardeaux said:


> Hodor imo



hahahaha qft


----------



## bagochina

Carp is a staple of the river hobo's diet up here.  The ones that fish under the viaducts by the casinos. Nasty ugly fish.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

If you eat it it's like you never caught one tho.


----------



## alasdairm

you can't have your carp and eat it.

alasdair


----------



## gloeek

alasdairm said:


> you can't have your carp and eat it.
> 
> alasdair


 Words of wisdom, alasdair.


----------



## nekointheclouds




----------



## poopie

Koi are in the carp family. 

I once saw a dude fishing at a pond that happened to have lots of koi. And ducks. It's a very cute pond. He caught a koi and took it home. I still wonder if he ate it or made it a pet.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

He ate it.


----------



## phr

Carp are bottom feeders, aren't they?


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

No. At least not the Asian ones.


----------



## Waffle Sock

My imaginary hot Asian girlfriend is offended


----------



## nekointheclouds

would she have been less offended if we said that only the asians are bottom feeders?


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Asian girls are HOTT!!
I used to wanna be a man because I found Asian girls to be super hot.


----------



## Waffle Sock

nekointheclouds said:


> would she have been less offended if we said that only the asians are bottom feeders?


She's a bit irritated with me at the moment. I'll have to ask her whenever this anger spell passes. I hate when she gets like this. 

@MissBe, you don't have to be a man to find asian women hot or give into subsequent temptations. Look at me for instance, I'm not a woman but i fucking love women. They're bodies.


----------



## axl blaze

nekointheclouds said:


>



every new kitty pic you post here and on FB I'm like "fuck yah" keep em comin'


----------



## nekointheclouds

High Five man!

High fucking five.


----------



## atara




----------



## One Thousand Words

Another entry for the bathrooms of bluelight thread


----------



## Lysis

Hmmmm hand towel but can't see items on sink. Hand towel is making me lean towards married or moms house.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I was leaning torwards homo


----------



## fuc

atara you are a level of beauty that most could never reach


----------



## fuc

i dont remember taking this but my tits look like tits eh


----------



## Kittycat5

You look great there fucy.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Awesome nails


----------



## bagochina

A little over saturated but looking good!  Reminds me of the 80's for some reason, think it's the pink and blue.


----------



## Erich Generic

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Awesome nails



She must have been eating cheetos.

You hear that fuc?

I dont liieeeKkee yooOuuuU


----------



## Erich Generic

hahah hee hahah hah


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Oh erich 


Oh you


----------



## Way|0st

gettin ready for dinner :D


----------



## anniegram

Way|0st said:


> gettin ready for dinner :D


Oooooo so many buttons undone
Now I feel dirty


----------



## fuc

Erich Generic said:


> hahah hee hahah hah


Fuck erich

Fuck you


----------



## Way|0st

AnnieGram said:


> Oooooo so many buttons undone
> Now I feel dirty



haha yea i tried to play it a little risky ...if now i only had some game


----------



## Waffle Sock

Way|0st said:


> haha yea i tried to play it a little risky ...if now i only had some game GHB & scopolamine


Fify homeslice


----------



## Droppersneck

Fuc I like ur tits tbh. Nipples you could cut steel with too iirc


----------



## Blue_Phlame

scubagirl200 said:


>



Thanks for looking like my ex girlfriend.


----------



## pharmakos

atara said:


>





Lysis said:


> Hmmmm hand towel but can't see items on sink. Hand towel is making me lean towards married or moms house.



brown hand towel, though.  and that messy closet.  i think that might be a man bathroom.



Way|0st said:


> gettin ready for dinner :D



reverse-image-search brings up your Plenty of Fish profile, bro.

profile says you don't do drugs.  you liar.


----------



## Way|0st

sweet jesus do you actually do these kinda searches on ppls posted pictures?  ladies i'd be veryyy careful 



l0l nice one tho man ..  but can you be sure that profile is _ really_ me since




thenightwatch said:


> at least my nudes are actually of myself


----------



## pharmakos

Way|0st said:


> sweet jesus do you actually do these kinda searches on ppls posted pictures?  ladies i'd be veryyy careful \



its not like its hard -- in google chrome just right click the picture and click "search google for this image"

EVERYONE should be careful, not just the ladies.  i'm sure there are a lot of other people (posters and lurkers) that do the same thing i do.  at least i am open about it, and warned you that posting that image here very easily (easily as in 2 seconds worth of clicking) can lead a person to personal information about you.  others may not be as nice as myself as far as making you aware of privacy issues you are creating for yourself by posting pictures on bluelight.


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Excellent point, TNW. With my luck I'm going to end up in one of these posting my face online







That being said \







Guess who got to go to the hospital today


----------



## D's

I dubno im kinda drunk..


----------



## fuc

PetalToTheMetal said:


>


HAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA fuck ki;; me


----------



## Waffle Sock

Ya that is pretty funny


----------



## phr

thenightwatch said:


> its not like its hard -- in google chrome just right click the picture and click "search google for this image"
> 
> EVERYONE should be careful, not just the ladies.  i'm sure there are a lot of other people (posters and lurkers) that do the same thing i do.  at least i am open about it, and warned you that posting that image here very easily (easily as in 2 seconds worth of clicking) can lead a person to personal information about you.  others may not be as nice as myself as far as making you aware of privacy issues you are creating for yourself by posting pictures on bluelight.


LOL!

And that's how he convinces himself that it's acceptable behavior.


----------



## adrenalinerushes

good morning BL. i have honestly been awake for way too long now. but the adventure continues. 8)


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Still in paper thin wall motel ?


----------



## LSDiesel

papasomni said:


> Thzt's a carp man. Fun to catch but not much good to eat. Too many bones



Searobin also. Ever catch one of those? Tastes great, but very bony


----------



## adrenalinerushes

evan shh it's our secret k


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Gotcha 

Also I was talking about that modest mouse song 

Paper thin walls guys great tune


----------



## adrenalinerushes

seriously though i love modest mouse so much


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Yusss have u heard his side band ? Uhgh can't think of the name some good tunes though


----------



## adrenalinerushes

Ugly Casanova? so good but SO sad the sharpen your teeth album. whats your fav mm song??? mine... trailer trash, i came as a rat, the world at large and ummm it's tough to choose but those are beautiful and classic to me.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya that's it 

Of course float on lol,paper thin walls,trailer trash,long distance drunk etc etc 

You like yo la ttengo?


----------



## wezface

saw them at bonnaroo in '04 I think
I don't remember much past shakedown street


----------



## phr

adrenalinerushes said:


> evan shh it's our secret k



--------


I think dew has just leveled up from eRomeo to eCassanova.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No big thang phro 

/brushes dirt off shoulder


----------



## pharmakos

phrozen said:


> LOL!
> 
> And that's how he convinces himself that it's acceptable behavior.



posting pictures of yourself in the lounge barely classifies as "acceptable behavior" *shrugs*


----------



## adrenalinerushes

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Ya that's it
> 
> Of course float on lol,paper thin walls,trailer trash,long distance drunk etc etc
> 
> You like yo la ttengo?



i dunno em


----------



## axl blaze

thank us later


----------



## adrenalinerushes

sounds pretty good, reminds me of a mash up of a bunch of different bands like bosstones and social d maybe. maybe they sound a little 'bare' to me thougn to be honest. well that song. needs more ''layers.''


----------



## axl blaze

they aren't really musically talented enough to pull off layers - and "bare" is a great adjective to describe them. great songwriters tho 

that song is actually a little more rockin' for Yo La Tengo. but I don't like their mellow'd out shit. I hate mellow indie rock with a passion

it's like go stick ur thumb up ur ass or something


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I like their mellow stuff more 

Try this adreny

[video=youtube_share;mSLGNwGynUs]http://youtu.be/mSLGNwGynUs[/video]
[video=youtube_share;tnJXGlAUKqE]http://youtu.be/tnJXGlAUKqE[/video]


----------



## axl blaze

the Front Bottoms are so awesome

I wonder if they remember the show they played with my band

I sure don't


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya I've been listening to them a lot! And I'm gona get Fidlar Tated on his cock


----------



## GenericMind

Fuck you Hipsters and your gay obscure music.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Wat ? 

Go listen to pitttbull


----------



## wezface

now lemme see ur grylls


----------



## Droppersneck

It was okay. Thank god for the chorus b/c the loud drone of the A chord needs to be gone in a hurry. They need to lrn2strum pattern. Sounds a bit like early lou reed singing OG punk rock


----------



## wezface

Droppersneck said:


> It was okay. Thank god for the chorus b/c the loud drone of the A chord needs to be gone in a hurry. They need to lrn2strum pattern. Sounds a bit like early lou reed singing OG punk rock



It's seriously awesome that your opinion matters


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

You just keeeep me hanging on


----------



## Droppersneck

wezface said:


> It's seriously awesome that your opinion matters



I am willing to bet my opinion matters more to axl than yours, but I digress. The no non sense _smart _chick without the where with all to know that nobody should care about anything in this forum is tired and bored. You should just be more bubbly and fun like other female posters tbh


----------



## wezface

Droppersneck said:


> I am willing to bet my opinion matters more to axl than yours, but I digress. The no non sense _smart _chick without the where with all to know that nobody should care about anything in this forum is tired and bored. You should just be more bubbly and fun like other female posters tbh



it's a lot more concise to just say tits, man


----------



## Droppersneck

Uncouth and disgusting you are imho


----------



## wezface

You've spoken, good sir.  Like I said, it's awesome that your opinion matters


----------



## Droppersneck

Droppersneck said:


> Uncouth and disgusting you are imho



Qft


----------



## Way|0st

phrozen said:


> LOL!
> 
> And that's how he convinces himself that it's acceptable behavior.



l0l yea it kinda surprised me he would go to any trouble at all  over my picture since i'm a male.  imagine the lengths some ppl go to for the females on here


----------



## soundsystem00

#gigglez


----------



## wezface

I'm all just scrolling along and BAM



soundsystem00 said:


> #gigglez




creepy as FUCK


----------



## anniegram

Way|0st said:


> l0l yea it kinda surprised me he would go to any trouble at all  over my picture since i'm a male.  imagine the lengths some ppl go to for the females on here



Stop. You're scaring me.


----------



## soundsystem00

Lol


----------



## Way|0st

soundsystem did hav his moments....hows it goin bud


----------



## Waffle Sock

So can i start a urethra thread? Does that violate any BLUA?ya I'll use tags. 
If i don't get a response in 7 minutes, its going down


----------



## Lysis

Waffle Sock said:


> So can i start a urethra thread? Does that violate any BLUA?ya I'll use tags.
> If i don't get a response in 7 minutes, its going down



You should do it so you get infracted.


----------



## Waffle Sock

Infracted for what? This is bullsh


----------



## Lysis

Do it do it.


----------



## wezface

He's not man enough to do it, Lysis.

but at least he's not calling it a "Pee-hole"


----------



## Waffle Sock

Aahh shit. 
Hole
Pee^rpressure


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

AnnieGram said:


> Stop. You're scaring me.


Annie plz, you know erich already has you geo-located, at a precise latitude and longitude, and elevation.  2 drones are circling, and all traffic cameras have been rerouted through his computer, so he knows exactly where you are at all times.   


And lol at Chazz, who doesnt seem to find anything wrong with "right-clicking" a male poster's picture, to go creep their profiles on dating sites.


----------



## axl blaze

Lysis said:


> Do it do it.



please do


----------



## Waffle Sock

I really would like to do it ..like right now.. but am prolly gonna get banned


----------



## wezface

Yeah I knew you wouldn't do it
pussy


----------



## Way|0st

Two_in_the_pink said:


> And lol at Chazz, who doesnt seem to find anything wrong with "right-clicking" a male poster's picture, to go creep their profiles on dating sites.



l0l now i gotta be concerned with him creating accounts on the dating site and trolling me. great


----------



## Roger&Me

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Annie plz, you know erich already has you geo-located, at a precise latitude and longitude, and elevation.  2 drones are circling, and all traffic cameras have been rerouted through his computer, so he knows exactly where you are at all times.



lmao i cbf to be creepy on account of the fact that it requires effort and i despise putting effort into things, but a good technique is to go through pics and find ones that look like they were taken on a phone, and then check them for EXIF geotags. most phones add them by default and they give exact latitude and longitude where the pic was taken. one of my buddies is a PI and he says a lot of the time if you want to find somebody you can just watch the person's twitter until they post a pic, grab it and view EXIF, input the coordinates into a GPS and then drive right over to where they are

now of course eriche is far more sophisticated with his expansive botnet and fleet of AI-controlled drones, i'm 99% sure that the majority of the squirrels and other wildlife that roam in my backyard are disguised robotic surveillance devices that eriche has placed there. i also suspect that the other day he hacked my toaster and adjusted the settings in order to troll me as i made me breakfaste


----------



## phr

That's why you should use Imgur. It strips exif data.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

And get rid of the electronic toaster


----------



## pharmakos

Two_in_the_pink said:


> Annie plz, you know erich already has you geo-located, at a precise latitude and longitude, and elevation.  2 drones are circling, and all traffic cameras have been rerouted through his computer, so he knows exactly where you are at all times.
> 
> 
> And lol at Chazz, who doesnt seem to find anything wrong with "right-clicking" a male poster's picture, to go creep their profiles on dating sites.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Well played obie-one, well played indeed


----------



## DrinksWithEvil




----------



## pharmakos

your belt is thicker than your dick bruh


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lmao


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Fuck ya I can barely get it through the belt hoops  on most pairs of pants 

Damn you hot topic girl for making me shop there !!


----------



## wezface

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Fuck ya I can barely get it through the belt hoops  on most pairs of pants
> 
> Damn you hot topic girl for making me shop there !!



Do you hang out at the mall?  Any hot 13 year olds cruisin' through there?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I go to the mall everyday  that's where the bus lets me off 

And this blue haired girl takes the same bus and works there said she would give me a discount so I bought a belt


----------



## Erich Generic

Narrow dicks are in this season.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Erich Generic said:


> Narrow dicks are in this season.



Agreed I have no quaums with my shlong



I see the Serbian in you. Pretty.

Have u seen "a Serbian film"

Teheheheh


----------



## daily_ungrind

Nope, I haven't. I heard about that though, isn't that some trash?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Def along the line of being a "smut" film


----------



## daily_ungrind

Probably the Serbian version of smut doesn't appeal to me much.... We do have a couple of nice movies, though. Still, I can't say many good things about Serbia, I'm not a big patriot.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Ya if Serbians like fuxking a girl while her head gets cut off and being tricked into rapping your own daughter 

Ya it's a fuxked movie great acting and production though


----------



## daily_ungrind

I just think that Serbian cinematography cannot really make it eerie in a good way. We don't have any Lars Von Trier to make it work.


----------



## phr

Dew puttin' in the work right here.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

daily_ungrind said:


> I just think that Serbian cinematography cannot really make it eerie in a good way. We don't have any Lars Von Trier to make it work.


that the dude who made 

Nymphomaniac? 

Dunno if I could watch that cuz is lust so hard for her saw the trailer and was like do want but want to much !!


----------



## Lysis

Dew replaced scuba.


----------



## daily_ungrind

Von Trier has many good things, I prefer Melancholia and Idiots to Nymphomaniac. Watch any of them when you're in the movie mood, it's not a waste of time.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Melancholia than film with Kirsten dunst? I might check out nymphomaniac 

Check out snowtown murders a film with great cinematography from Australia


----------



## Max Power

Dude is thirsty.


----------



## daily_ungrind

DrinksWithEvil said:


> Melancholia than film with Kirsten dunst? I might check out nymphomaniac
> 
> Check out snowtown murders a film with great cinematography from Australia



Yes, Melancholia is with Kirsten!


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

daily_ungrind said:


> Thanks man, will do! I'm really up to watch something interesting this weekend.


its really good and pretty disturbing said to be the best film to come out of Australia 

I am pretty thirsty max 

I remember melancholia being pretty slow like real slow and long


----------



## phr

He's been replaced fuc. He's about to replace fuc's replacement right now. 

Damn right, Max. 

I feel like Darwin observing in the Galapagos right now.


----------



## Lysis

So is this chick real? Or a cop?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

/brushes shoulder off


----------



## daily_ungrind

If you can test it somehow, feel free to do so. Btw I don't know the lingo of Bluelight in detail, what do you really mean by cop in this case?


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Handcuffs cop 

If your into that kinda thing

Test it by posting a pic of you sucking a spoon


----------



## Lysis

Yes spoon pic is in order here.


----------



## daily_ungrind

I don't know what you're talking about. I'm just a regular person.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Spoon pic usually involves a sexual act with a spoon and post a pic to prove your worthy


----------



## Lysis

Lol dew. 

Post a pic of you with a spoon. Put spoon between boobs and say hi to dew on piece of paper.


----------



## phr

For some reason I highly doubt that cops would go through all of this to snag a few thirsty Loungers.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Unless they're thirsty themselves.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I'm really wanna see her come through with a spoon pic 

I'm rooting for you


----------



## Erich Generic

Quit with the spoon shit.

It's harassment.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Your harassment


----------



## daily_ungrind

I won't do that. You guys really think I'm some sort of scam?


----------



## Erich Generic

Of course they do.


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Prove you ain't.


----------



## daily_ungrind

If you want me to prove that I'm a real person, I can. I'm sitting now at Starbucks and I do have some spoon here. I could send a low-res crappy photo taken with my computer's camera.


----------



## GenericMind

Spoon in b-hole


----------



## daily_ungrind

You guys are horrible. No spoon for you.


----------



## GenericMind

GO DRINK YOUR STARBUCKS WHILE WEARING YOUR NORTHFACE COAT AND UGGS WHITE GIRLi


----------



## daily_ungrind

GenericMind said:


> GO DRINK YOUR STARBUCKS WHILE WEARING YOUR NORTHFACE COAT AND UGGS WHITE GIRLi



No problem!


----------



## Erich Generic

Starbucks is GAY


----------



## daily_ungrind

Ah I don't like them much, it's just that Sb is close to where I went today. I'm not posting Starbucks because I like damn Starbucks, just to show that I'm not a friggin cop, but I guess you guys are just pulling my leg.


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## anniegram

Damn it Erich you creep


----------



## altitudes

daily_ungrind said:


> No problem!



fuc's older sister


----------



## GenericMind

Or mom???


----------



## daily_ungrind

Yup, technically speaking, I could be mom to some teenagers. Not that I would want to.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol erich


----------



## daily_ungrind

Who's that kid from the picture?


----------



## anniegram

daily_ungrind said:


> Who's that kid from the picture?



Ahahahaha


----------



## altitudes

daily_ungrind said:


> Who's that kid from the picture?



she's the girl who pwned dwe's heart


----------



## GenericMind

daily_ungrind is fuc's future self come back in time. They should make out and post vids.


----------



## GenericMind

He's black.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

altitudes said:


> fuc's older sister


lol funny thing is I saw a older version of Fuc at Starbucks last week and told her


I think she is waffles alt


----------



## altitudes

check the 1st page


----------



## GenericMind

Into black dudes? Definitely related to fuc.


----------



## One Thousand Words

daily_ungrind said:


> Was asked to show my face:



If you ever need a head to chew off prey mantis style, I'll point you in the right direction


----------



## altitudes

I like how hispanic is conveniently absent from that list


----------



## Lysis

Is it true what they say about the Japanese?


----------



## Roger&Me

TL must be doing something right lately 

nobody do anything out of the ordinary


----------



## Roger&Me

Lysis said:


> Is it true what they say about the Japanese?



that their culinary culture is exceptional?


----------



## GenericMind

Japanese chicks have sidewayz vaginas IIRC


----------



## altitudes

all I know about Japanese culture was learned from watching Whale Wars


----------



## papa

Roger&Me said:


> TL must be doing something right lately
> 
> nobody do anything out of the ordinary



Yeah, with the mood I'm in there will definitely be a body count. Let's not turn this into another illyria incident


----------



## Lysis

So what's his dick size? Ball sack doesn't count.


----------



## Erich Generic

Ur gay lysis way even caring about dick size


----------



## wezface

Erich Generic said:


> Ur gay lysis way even caring about dick size



Man, I really hope you're right.

Daily: your eyes are beautiful. Are they really amber?


----------



## One Thousand Words

My mum gets back today from a month in Germany. I was instructed to drop by and water her plants.

I'm surprised they don't take my kids off me...


----------



## phr

Is he just Japanese or German/Japanese?


----------



## daily_ungrind

wezface said:


> Man, I really hope you're right.
> 
> Daily: your eyes are beautiful. Are they really amber?



Thank you! Sort of, light brown, on the warm side. Not sure though if they deserve to be labeled as really amber. I don't wear contacts but I'd like to try hazel maybe.


----------



## xstayfadedx

daily_ungrind said:


> No problem!



Lol


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I like your eyes when your uncomfortable


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol pathetic


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Pathetic.mp3


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

DrinksWithEvil said:


>


 Das it mayne


----------



## anniegram

I was going to post a really terrible pic of myself the other day, then I remebered, you do things like this


----------



## Erich Generic

Lol


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

What? Annie, plz, i would never do that to you.


----------



## anniegram

LIES. 
lies. 
and if you wouldn't, ERich would.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Lol. Ok, maybe something like this then






Or this


----------



## phr

I see the Asian and the German, imo.


----------



## pasha

definitely passable.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

I do 

Lolz jk


----------



## papa

Except you're a foot shorter


----------



## harmacologist

daily_ungrind said:


> Is that really you? If so, you're cute.


he has aids. and his bro is better looking.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

daily_ungrind said:


> Is that really you? If so, you're cute.


Yes that's me and yes I'm 5'6 

And thank you


Actually girls think I'm better looking than my bro do to his ogre like qualities


----------



## harmacologist

daily_ungrind said:


> you're a harmacologist, why don't you harm him?


distance.  also i am a pacifist.


----------



## xstayfadedx

daily_ungrind said:


> I love half Asian half white dudes!
> 
> Is there, by chance, anyone on Bluelight who looks sort of like this guy?


Fengtua is probably the closest you're gonna get LOOOOOOFUCKINGL


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

That's a huge bitch !

Lol jk. Cheers 


/waddles off to midget land phew


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lol he's full blown Asian


----------



## gloeek




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Needs spoon


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

No requeets for friend pm be better


----------



## papa

Does not understand the spoon concept.. you see dear, they are requesting a picture of yourself holding a spoon. An uncommon item for a person to be holding in a selfie. By this method they can determine that you are actually the person in the picture since it would be hard for an imposter to come up with a picture of the person they are pretending to be that is holding a spoon. It's actually a very effective method to establish your authenticity.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

Lemme see dat dirty spoon or pm me it

Papa speaks truth


----------



## Erich Generic

Her mundane personality is all the authentication you really need tbh.


----------



## daily_ungrind

So what is this : Location: But when you  come over with your *dirty spoon *and lie on my couch F-I-D-L-A-R  (quoting DWE)


----------



## papa

I agree erich. Personally I think she is legit


----------



## altitudes

daily_ungrind said:


> So what is this : Location: But when you  come over with your *dirty spoon *and lie on my couch F-I-D-L-A-R  (quoting DWE)



hahahaha


----------



## daily_ungrind




----------



## papa

Excellent..


----------



## daily_ungrind

papasomni said:


> Does not understand the spoon concept.. you see dear, they are requesting a picture of yourself holding a spoon. An uncommon item for a person to be holding in a selfie. By this method they can determine that you are actually the person in the picture since it would be hard for an imposter to come up with a picture of the person they are pretending to be that is holding a spoon. It's actually a very effective method to establish your authenticity.



Do you really think I don't know that? I said about spoon only because of DWE's location stuff.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Personally I believe that every one here in the Lounge is a robot, cleverly programmed to interact with me and create an illusion of social connection and community.


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## papa

daily_ungrind said:


> Do you really think I don't know that? I said about spoon only because of DWE's location stuff.



It sure didn't seem like it to me. I was just hoping to speed this thing up to avoid another illyria incident. I don't expect you to know what that means but the others do. Fwiw, I'm happy it turned out like this.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Erich Generic said:


> Her mundane personality is all the authentication you really need tbh.



Agreed

Zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## daily_ungrind

Hahah, what is that, Super Mario or Sonic The Hedgehog? Well even though I'm not a cop, I have to admit that I came here on very temporary basis, I was hanging out intensely for two days just to get the gist of the atmosphere and people, but my life and schedule don't usually allow me to spend my time in this way. Was fun to talk with you guys and I'm sorry that Waffle and one more other person got banned because of my 'social experiment'. You got that mundane personality part wrong - but I'm glad I created such illusion. Anyways, you guys are nice and thank you for making my last two days fun  Good bye for now.


----------



## altitudes

daily_ungrind said:


>


----------



## altitudes

^Damnit, 4 mins after you guys scared her off


----------



## altitudes

don't steal my things ERICH!


----------



## neversickanymore

fuc said:


> i dont remember taking this but my tits look like tits eh



aloof but introspective bowel movement?  That or shitting during a hard core BL addiction.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

daily_ungrind said:


>


Hey u passed the test :$


----------



## gloeek

GenericMind said:


> Or mom???


----------



## Lysis

Toilet pics are the new spoon pics.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

been there done that

hi


----------



## Noodle

...needs more toilet.


----------



## Owl Eyed

whoa


----------



## GenericMind

^^^alasadairm is lookin rough imo


----------



## Owl Eyed

oops


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You look great, bb


----------



## GenericMind

Friday the 13th


----------



## ArCi

gloeek said:


>


----------



## EbowTheLetter

GenericMind said:


>



The one in the middle has the dead eyes of a prostitute.


----------



## GenericMind

*drunk eyez


----------



## phr

Dew tryin' to PM her right about now.


----------



## gloeek




----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## DrinksWithEvil

phrozen said:


> Dew tryin' to PM her right about now.


Dude i just give them my number and they text me

That easy 

But ima missbb bb


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

DWE, the ultimate ladies man


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

What a good guy


----------



## Erich Generic

That's what I feel like most of the time when I'm posting in the lounge


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

What about the rest of the time?


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## Erich Generic

Annie's nude pic is now open for trade.


----------



## Lysis

You better watermark dat nude, bro.


----------



## Erich Generic

Do you even lift, Lysis?


----------



## Erich Generic

Lysis said:


> You better watermark dat nude, bro.



I will, thanks for the info.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

From now on im reading all erichs posts in my head with a darth vader voice. 

Also picture him sitting at his laptop in full vader outfit.


----------



## bagochina

Erich Generic said:


> Annie's nude pic is now open for trade.



PM sent


----------



## Lysis

Erich Generic said:


> Do you even lift, Lysis?


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Crossfit


----------



## Lysis

Check out Jesus abs. He's ripped.


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

You'd suck him off


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

Two_in_the_pink said:


> You'd suck him off




"And My holy spirit will I put deep inside of you"


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Welcome back, waffle


----------



## anniegram

Erich Generic said:


> Annie's nude pic is now open for trade.



Stop trying to startle me


----------



## EbowTheLetter

You look beautiful, Erich.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Jesus obviously doesn't skip leg day


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Real saviors have real curves.


----------



## One Thousand Words

Take your Buddhist fantasy crap to second opinion please


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## One Thousand Words

Man I want Peking duck for lunch now. Fuck you gluten free wife


----------



## Erich Generic

AnnieGram said:


> Stop trying to startle me



I want to startle you so good


----------



## bagochina

Good luck eating anywhere with a glutard, that's one thing that drives me crazy when I want to go out to eat with my gf.  Sometimes she can't even eat anything at certain restraunts. 8(


----------



## slushy muddy water

yes, sir, id like to have the steak gorgonzola alfredo and the lady will just nibble on the table


----------



## pharmakos

did you just call your girlfriend a glutard?


----------



## bagochina

I refer to anybody that eats a hamburger with no bun a glutard, it's like what's the point.  And I'm sure the table has preservitives and shit like that in it so most likely she wouldn't even be able to nibble on that.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

slushy muddy water said:


> yes, sir, id like to have the steak gorgonzola alfredo and the lady will just nibble on the table



Sorry, slushy, the table is made out of nature, I can't have it.


----------



## One Thousand Words

She carries gluten free soy sauce in her purse so sushi is fine. Mexican is obviously ok if they stick to the corn tortilla. Steak and seafood are fine, but forget about eating schnitzel at the german club, washed down with a beer. Hard thing is she is also allergic to almonds, which fucks her for gluten free baking

I can't complain that much though, going gluten free has completely cured her eczema. The only other thing that helped was using the sun beds at the solarium, which are now banned. 

Could be worse, her sister is a gluten free vegan. I'd slit her throat in her sleep and be done with it

I thought I was the only one who used the term glutard?!!


----------



## slushy muddy water

nice things and why we cant have them


----------



## bagochina

Funny cause I think being gluten free has increased my gf's eczema but what do I know...


----------



## One Thousand Words

Now she only needs a single bread crumb and she breaks out. It was either trying gluten or lactose. There was no way she was dropping cheese


----------



## bagochina

Yeah she dropped gluten, meat, and lactose.  Sometimes I wonder what she really eats.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

bagochina said:


> I refer to anybody that eats a hamburger with no bun a glutard, it's like what's the point.  And I'm sure the table has preservitives and shit like that in it so most likely she wouldn't even be able to nibble on that.


I only eat the meat and have no gluten allergy.
The bun or cheese is non essential nutritionally.  Gimme layers of bacon instead.


----------



## bagochina

As long as it not wrapped in lettuce, fine by me.


----------



## One Thousand Words

That's the reply I just got when I suggested Peking duck. The problem is the Chinese duck is basted in gluten contaminated soy. 

I'm fucking off to the pub for a pint and a chicken parma


----------



## PetalToTheMetal

I hate my state sometimes

People were camping out overnight for a free chicken sammich


----------



## axl blaze

LOL that song is fucking hilarious

Garth Brooks did the original, right? I always forgot the names of those shit kicking Alabama sister-fuckers country stars


----------



## Erich Generic

idgaf who sings your awful music anyhow


----------



## Bill

EbowTheLetter said:


> Sorry, slushy, the table is made out of nature, I can't have it.



Ebowtheculinarynatureletterprotector officer reporting.
You're doing Gaia's work child


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

daily_ungrind said:


>



Move 2 beautiful women thread----->


----------



## Roger&Me

bagochina said:


> Good luck eating anywhere with a glutard, that's one thing that drives me crazy when I want to go out to eat with my gf.  Sometimes she can't even eat anything at certain restraunts. 8(



lol is this still the same gf?

tell us all the details of your personal life, baygo


----------



## bagochina

Yeah same one.  And I can't talk about my personal life anymore as its so annoying when lysis is stalking me in every other post posting little tidbits about my sexual life from her "files" she has on me.


----------



## Bill

Call me 2 braids bill, they were compliments from my lovely little niece and the vintage tie and elephant clip are courtesy of my dominatrix whore exgf






Edit: Gawd damn that pictar is uber huge


----------



## anniegram

Bill your plaits are looking shiny and thoroughly moisturized. 
This pleases me.


----------



## Roger&Me

should have gone with the cornrows br0


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

^^^


----------



## Erich Generic

iirc.


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Bill said:


> Call me 2 braids bill, they were compliments from my lovely little niece and the vintage tie and elephant clip are courtesy of my dominatrix whore exgf
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Gawd damn that pictar is uber huge









*NSFW*: 




























Nailed it.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Street art and shit.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

neko im being serious now ,,
i think you are beautiful as lighting in a bottle


----------



## nekointheclouds

Gracias. I have a bunch more pics from today, but I'm still chillin with the fam.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

DrinksWithEvil said:


> neko im being serious now ,,
> i think you are beautiful as lighting in a bottle



Truth.


----------



## Bill

AnnieGram said:


> Bill your plaits are looking shiny and thoroughly moisturized.
> This pleases me.



Nice and that's after not washing my locks for two days at least.



Roger&Me said:


> should have gone with the cornrows br0



Qft brah?
I've been getting told dreads lately but I'm not that crunchy



EbowTheLetter said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it.



I wish I could see the punch line nsfw on my phone
But I think I have seen a pic of lonewolf wearing that jacket 2nd last row down, 2nd from the right from his hair metal days


----------



## pharmakos

EbowTheLetter said:


> *NSFW*:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nailed it.



qft

also, that's a pretty hot pic of ocean.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

I  you Bill.  I am sorry that I deleted you.  Glad you took me back.


----------



## Bill

In not fond of grudge holding, esp over something petty
Plus I'm a forgiving type lad, we all make mistakes lol

Glad you've returned finally, think we all knew it was inevitable


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

you are a good lad


----------



## Bill

Cheers, I try


----------



## Max Power

nekointheclouds said:


> Gracias. I have a bunch more pics from today, but I'm still chillin with the fam.


Looks familiar. You in Wynwood?


----------



## nekointheclouds

Yep! or I was yesterday. Wynwood arts district.


----------



## Bill

Oh hey thar maxwell
Good to see you too


----------



## Max Power

nekointheclouds said:


> Yep! or I was yesterday. Wynwood arts district.


Neat. I'm there all the time; real cool spot. 


Bill said:


> Oh hey thar maxwell
> Good to see you too


Salutations, my fine feathered friend.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Yeah It was my first time out there, went with my sister, mom and my Aunt who lives here.I was literally overwhelmed by all the art everywhere. And I got to see a few artists I follow on IG and whos art I really love. Like this girl's work, Swoon. We walked around for like 4 hours and I still feel like I could have walked around another 5 hours looking at art.


----------



## Max Power

Swoon was in town for Art Basel, along with a slew of other great artists. You can walk around all day and still not catch everything. And the scene is constantly evolving so even if you did, it would just change the following week. 

Did you check out the local middle school? It's got some of my favorite pieces, the entire campus is covered in art.


----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

last night's surprise bday private room party
gifts of grey goose, wine, cider, chocolate, and lube.
I  my friends.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Max Power said:


> Swoon was in town for Art Basel, along with a slew of other great artists. You can walk around all day and still not catch everything. And the scene is constantly evolving so even if you did, it would just change the following week.
> 
> Did you check out the local middle school? It's got some of my favorite pieces, the entire campus is covered in art.



Zamn I missed that peice, I really like it too. Yeah I def got the sense that no matter how much you walked around you could never see everything, and that things are constantly evolving. And Yeah I am def planning on going to art basil next year. Sucks I missed it this year.


----------



## Abject

slushy muddy water said:


> nice things and why we cant have them



i have poems off tap gurl


----------



## nekointheclouds




----------



## Perpetual Indulgence

very cool


----------



## axl blaze

*USA! USA! USA! USA! USA!
*


----------



## wezface

You have a very nicely shaped, bulbous nose, axl


----------



## axl blaze

I went to a middle school that was on "Martin Luther King Jr Ave"

and all my friends who were Sons of Jamal said that I had jigga nose  and would make fun of me


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Reverse racism hurts. Am i allowed to say that?


----------



## GenericMind

Black-on-white racism isn't "reverse racism." It's just racism. Most of the United States doesn't seem to understand that for some reason.


----------



## axl blaze

ghostandthedarknes said:


> Reverse racism hurts. Am i allowed to say that?



reported

B& imminent


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

That beard looks drawn.


----------



## axl blaze

just like those Eastern Euro eye brows of yours, lady


----------



## gloeek

i've semi risen from the dead and imma g


----------



## wezface

coming home from a hoity toity wine and cheese party


----------



## Bill

^ Fuckable fase/10


----------



## Roger&Me

GenericMind said:


> Black-on-white racism isn't "reverse racism." It's just racism. Most of the United States doesn't seem to understand that for some reason.



lmao "reverse racism" is just a troll term made up by people like DROOP


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

GenericMind said:


> Black-on-white racism isn't "reverse racism." It's just racism. Most of the United States doesn't seem to understand that for some reason.


Yea?  No shit.


----------



## nekointheclouds

Moments before I busted this birdhouse to peices and then watched it burn.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles




----------



## ghostandthedarknes

What dat stuff on the table???


----------



## Roger&Me

CS face: "i built that fucking birdhouse with my bare hands"


----------



## Two_in_the_pink

Roger&Me said:


> CS face: "i built that fucking birdhouse with my bird hands"


Inb4 erich bird arm pic dump


----------



## harmacologist

ghostandthedarknes said:


> What dat stuff on the table???


dabs


----------



## harmacologist

nekointheclouds said:


> Moments before I busted this birdhouse to peices and then watched it burn.



omg there was baby birds in their and your crushed them and lit them on fire like a hitler monster


----------



## nekointheclouds

roger&me said:


> cs face: "i built that fucking birdhouse with my bare hands"



LOLOLOL



harmacologist said:


> omg there was baby birds in their and your crushed them and lit them on fire like a hitler monster



I also ate them. so good.


----------



## gloeek

cut mah bangz on benzos, opiates, muscle relaxers and booze...bad idea.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

harmacologist said:


> dabs



Thanx


----------



## wezface

gloeek said:


> cut mah bangz on benzos, opiates, muscle relaxers and booze...bad idea.


----------



## gloeek

gawd ime sew artz


----------



## anniegram

Glo I like your benzo booze bangs. 
I'm for reals.


----------



## Roger&Me

gloeek said:


> cut mah bangz on benzos, opiates, muscle relaxers and booze...bad idea.



you've lost weight glo, you're looking hot

and no i'm not trying to say you were fat lol (i've had that shit backfire on me before)


----------



## wezface

Yes, you have an ass
I don't

brb cry


----------



## neversickanymore

ghostandthedarknes said:


> What dat stuff on the table???



dabadge or really shity crack


----------



## xstayfadedx

ChemicalSmiles said:


>



I hate the majority of bassnectar fans.
God plz no


----------



## gloeek

Roger&Me said:


> you've lost weight glo, you're looking hot
> 
> and no i'm not trying to say you were fat lol (i've had that shit backfire on me before)



lol I was fat. it's ok you can say it. but i've actually gained like 12lbs since november, but I feel like I'm at a good size right now. It helps that I'm off all those crazy psych drugs (besides recreational use). Anyways, thank you for noticing. I feel much, much healthier mentally and physically. 



wezface said:


> Yes, you have an ass
> I don't
> 
> brb cry



I actually don't have an ass. or maybe I do, but it looks small in comparison to my tits. idk. don't cry. yews secksay and yews knows itz.


----------



## gloeek

AnnieGram said:


> Glo I like your benzo booze bangs.
> I'm for reals.



danks, homie.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

xstayfadedx said:


> I hate the majority of bassnectar fans.
> God plz no



Good ... ive followed him for 5 years now.


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

ghostandthedarknes said:


> What dat stuff on the table???


stickers, hash rig, torch.



Roger&Me said:


> CS face: "i built that fucking birdhouse with my bare hands"



I just got back from a weekend out of state partying.. and slept about 4 hours.. and had a 13 hour roundtrip drive.... the rolls had definitely worn off too.. lol


----------



## gloeek

if sf says she hates something it's an automatic YES to love something...ya dig? Cos we all love to hate xxxsfxxx....


nb4 sf tries to act smart and tell me off....


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

.... i hear that ham eating llama fucking yellowclaw loving ree ree coming now


----------



## xstayfadedx

ChemicalSmiles said:


> Good ... ive followed him for 5 years now.



You have to admit most of Lorin's fans are annoying as fuck.
And cool story bro you aint the only one whos been known about bassnectar


----------



## xstayfadedx

And I didnt say I hate bassnectar 
Shut up glo


----------



## xstayfadedx

ChemicalSmiles said:


> .... i hear that ham eating llama fucking yellowclaw loving ree ree coming now



You listen to fucking snails
So shut up and oooooooo just cuzzz i saw yellow claw once
I dont even listen to on the regular
Goodbye pato

/AND LOL LLAMA JOKES
NEW ONE WOOOOOOOT
GOOD JOB BRO


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I was going to underground parties in chicago when you were in 1st or 2nd grade. I rolled before you ever smoked a cig... just dont even..... 

Yes the new bassnectar fans... the young guns.. they can be annoying but thats what true BNF is for.. guiding the new souls in the scene. 

PLUR may be dead.. but I still try to help out the newbies.


----------



## gloeek

lawl I love it when stayfatty tries to be an alpha and puts the "i'm a better person than you" face on. 


GAWD YOURE SUCH A HIPSTER SF. CONGRATS ON KNOWING ABOUT BASSNECTAR!!!

jesus why do you get defensive over every little thing??

Wayne posts a selfie and you have to hop on his dick (not in a good way doe cos if you hopped on the majority on men's dicks you would break them...due to the size ratio-obvs)

boohoo you're pathetic. :'(

lolololololollololll


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

need any ice for that burn sf?


----------



## xstayfadedx

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I was going to underground parties in chicago when you were in 1st or 2nd grade. I rolled before you ever smoked a cig... just dont even.....
> 
> Yes the new bassnectar fans... the young guns.. they can be annoying but thats what true BNF is for.. guiding the new souls in the scene.
> 
> PLUR may be dead.. but I still try to help out the newbies.


Um and your point is?

Same typical old heads tryin to brag.
That's killin the scene too.
Why not try to up one another smh

Watched a dumbass eat three caps of fire moonrocks (tested)
Because he rolled in the 90s and the 18 he got it from clearly didnt have good shit like in the 90s
/He was fucked (I rolled balls off of one)

Me saying bassnectar fans are annoying doesnt = you getting into that debate


----------



## gloeek

my fase when I think about sf...



lyke ew


----------



## nekointheclouds

xstayfadedx said:


> You have to admit most of Lorin's fans are annoying as fuck.
> And cool story bro *you aint the only one whos been known about bassnectar*



English skills fuck yeah. Did the Amish teach you to talk like that?


----------



## xstayfadedx

gloeek said:


> lawl I love it when stayfatty tries to be an alpha and puts the "i'm a better person than you" face on.
> 
> 
> GAWD YOURE SUCH A HIPSTER SF. CONGRATS ON KNOWING ABOUT BASSNECTAR!!!
> 
> jesus why do you get defensive over every little thing??
> 
> Wayne posts a selfie and you have to hop on his dick (not in a good way doe cos if you hopped on the majority on men's dicks you would break them...due to the size ratio-obvs)
> 
> boohoo you're pathetic. :'(
> 
> lolololololollololll



Bitch have youve looked in the mirror or seen your nudes throughout the years
You have no room to call anyone fat lmao



nekointheclouds said:


> English skills fuck yeah. Did the Amish teach you to talk like that?



I said it like that on purpose bitch
Tha fuck you think I did


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

xstayfadedx said:


> Um and your point is?
> 
> Same typical old heads tryin to brag.
> That's killin the scene too.
> Why not try to up one another smh
> 
> Watched a dumbass eat three caps of fire moonrocks (tested)
> Because he rolled in the 90s and the 18 he got it from clearly didnt have good shit like in the 90s
> /He was fucked (I rolled balls off of one)
> 
> Me saying bassnectar fans are annoying doesnt = you getting into that debate




I never really hear you discuss music after you get back and post pics from events.. just how retarded fucked up you and your friends got... you are whats wrong with the "scene"


----------



## harmacologist

gloeek said:


> my fase when I think about sf...
> 
> 
> 
> lyke ew


fapfapfap


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

> I said it like that on purpose bitch
> Tha fuck you think I did



Yay for ebonics


----------



## xstayfadedx

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I never really hear you discuss music after you get back and post pics from events.. just how retarded fucked up you and your friends got... you are whats wrong with the "scene"



Ah, I only post that in drug culture dumbass
And I dont discuss music in the lounge
I do that with my friends and people who will actually have a good convo with me
So shut up 

I go to the majority of things sober
Lmao I even went to starscape sober and danced my ass off (ask llama)


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

I would rather not speak with trash like llama... he's a notch below you.. and its bad enough dealing with you.

Maybe hit up the actual music forums for once?


----------



## xstayfadedx

ChemicalSmiles said:


> I would rather not speak with trash like llama... hs a notch below you.. and its bad enough dealing with you.
> 
> Maybe hit up the actual music forums for once?


And I would but I barely try to spend time on here.
I used to have a badge on yahoo answers for music related discussions.
Yeah thats what I did before bl and frequent other music forums.


----------



## nekointheclouds

lol yahoo answers.


----------



## xstayfadedx

nekointheclouds said:


> lol yahoo answers.



Yeah lmao
I had no life
And was 16 and used tumblr


----------



## xstayfadedx

Ugh, people always making judgements on me like they know me…
Because if the lounge/my lounge personality was me in rl then I would have already killed myself.
The majority of my friends are white (besides my best friend) and I was born in Connecticut.


----------



## subotai

im so glad i dont take ecstasy anymore


----------



## MissBehavin'_416

Ecstasy's the shiz.


----------



## Kittycat5

Why sub?


----------



## alasdairm

xstayfadedx said:


> Ugh, people always making judgements on me like they know me…


that must be especially hard because you never do that yourself...



alasdair


----------



## subotai

I dont like drugs you cant take every day

ILL MAKE THE decisions HERE right

and you just get so emotional on that stuff, too easy to get caught up in shit you dont care about, at all

im not saying id never take it again, but its just whatever to me at this point


----------



## gloeek

I haven't been able to find good ex in years...now all people sell is that molly shit, which they claim is "pure mdma" but it feels like I snorted a line of shitty meth imo. GAY ASS SHIT. 

I'm gonna start a movement. BRING BACK MDMA! TAKE YOUR SHITTY SPEED ELSEWHERE, BITCHEZ!


----------



## xstayfadedx

MDMA still exists
And good lsd

You just need to know the right people
Or go to a lot of things and network bahahaha

Test kit too


----------



## gloeek

xstayfadedx said:


> And I would but I barely try to spend time on here.
> I used to have a badge on yahoo answers for music related discussions.
> Yeah thats what I did before bl and frequent other music forums.



barely trying doesn't seem to be good enough. why don't you just completely stop trying? I know I can speak for the majority of TL (if not all) that you won't be missed. G'day.


----------



## subotai

theres a lot of bk-mdma around. which wont kill you at least. idk something about actual mdma like you just know man. for me it was always 60 minutes pretty much exactly. switch just went off. bk is more like a casual up and down. feel it by 45 mins but it just never really takes off. if I didnt feel the switch after 1.5 hours I was just like "fuckin bk!"


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

RIP! i


----------



## xstayfadedx

gloeek said:


> barely trying doesn't seem to be good enough. why don't you just completely stop trying? I know I can speak for the majority of TL (if not all) that you won't be missed. G'day.



When will you ever realize your white trash opinion doesn't matter to me


----------



## ChemicalSmiles

got mixed trash talking trash to white trash... just another day in the lounge


----------



## wezface




----------



## xstayfadedx

ChemicalSmiles said:


> got mixed trash talking trash to white trash... just another day in the lounge



I'm not trash and don't care what you say.
I've made mistakes in life, but I've learned and moved on.
I am making more moves in life than the majority of these drug using losers living at their parents house.


----------



## Kittycat5

subotai said:


> I dont like drugs you cant take every day
> 
> ILL MAKE THE decisions HERE right
> 
> and you just get so emotional on that stuff, too easy to get caught up in shit you dont care about, at all
> 
> im not saying id never take it again, but its just whatever to me at this point



Yeah, I hear you about the getting caught up in shit you dont care about but I still would do it if I was assured it was MDMA. Last time I took some was like 3 years ago but I am thinking it was methylone. Still felt good but something was missing.


----------



## Max Power

xstayfadedx said:


> I used to have a badge on yahoo answers for music related discussions


Please tell me you don't list this on resumes.


----------



## gloeek

lol I think it's funny when you call me white trash...lawllololollll...

anyways, good for you, stayfaded. but since the majority of us are "drug using losers living at their parents house" why do you still come on here and bother us with your nonsense? really, we'll be ok without your enlightenment and knowledge. since you're sooo much better than all of us I don't understand why you continue to associate with us common folk?


----------



## xstayfadedx

Max Power said:


> Please tell me you don't list this on resumes.



No, god no
Lololol


----------



## xstayfadedx

gloeek said:


> lol I think it's funny when you call me white trash...lawllololollll...
> 
> anyways, good for you, stayfaded. but since the majority of us are "drug using losers living at their parents house" why do you still come on here and bother us with your nonsense? really, we'll be ok without your enlightenment and knowledge. since you're sooo much better than all of us I don't understand why you continue to associate with us common folk?



You're trash.
Keep supporting rapists and marrying one.
Loser

Everything you say doesn't mean shit to me.
I didn't even read the above post you made.
I just wanted to say a trigger.

*zap zap zap*
you need more apparently


----------



## Kittycat5

What is the history of the Glo/SF hatred towards each other?


----------



## wezface

gloeek said:


> lol I think it's funny when you call me white trash...lawllololollll...
> 
> anyways, good for you, stayfaded. but since the majority of us are "drug using losers living at their parents house" why do you still come on here and bother us with your nonsense? really, we'll be ok without your enlightenment and knowledge. since you're sooo much better than all of us I don't understand why you continue to associate with us common folk?




It makes her feel better about herself until she encounters a word she has to google.


----------



## gloeek

Max Power said:


> Please tell me you don't list this on resumes.



well, it does look better than "DP by black dick." I mean, honestly, what else is there to put on her resume? 

"I'm not a drug using loser that lives at their parent's house, I used to have a badge on yahoo answers for music related discussions, and I've been DPed multiple times by black dick. Oh and I'm half black."

She'd probably get the job before me tbph.


----------



## xstayfadedx

wezface said:


> It makes her feel better about herself until she encounters a word she has to google.



Uh, believe it or not hunny I scored above college level in english.
How I talk in the muthafuckin lounge doesnt mean shit
Ill fuckin stab you


----------



## xstayfadedx

AND LOL GLOEEK I NEVER DATED A BLACK GUY OR HAD BLACK DICK LOL.
but you have


----------



## harmacologist

xstayfadedx said:


> I am making more moves in life than the majority of these drug using losers living at their parents house.



*chortle*

says the person who is like "whooo im so drunk and high and met coke dealers at raves"

i have you know that I make plenty of moves outside my moms basement, its just a good cheap place to lay yo head and stash yo bread.

your just jealous of people with actual families with homes, and not hoodrat trash where dads in jail and mom smokes crack 24/8


----------



## wezface

xstayfadedx said:


> Uh, believe it or not hunny I scored above college level in english.
> How I talk in the muthafuckin lounge doesnt mean shit
> Ill fuckin stab you


Ooh. Above college level.

Me too... and then I went to college

You're just a cunt for no good reason, aren't you?  Daddy issues? Mommy issues?  You should probably get your anger worked out with the help of a professional... seriously, that shit is toxic to lives/relationships, and since you're doing so much better than the rest of us in those areas I think it would behoove you to keep them intact..


----------



## xstayfadedx

wezface said:


> Ooh. Above college level.
> 
> Me too... and then I went to college
> 
> You're just a cunt for no good reason, aren't you?  Daddy issues? Mommy issues?  You should probably get your anger worked out with the help of a professional... seriously, that shit is toxic to lives/relationships, and since you're doing so much better than the rest of us in those areas I think it would behoove you to keep them intact..



You arent the only one who has went to school

And lol me being a cunt?!  OOOOOOOOOOHHHHHH SNAP, SURPRISE.  AWARD FOR YOU!!!  Good fucking discovery.


----------



## harmacologist

university is a scam.

i got a job in the bookstore and got paid to read textbooks and educate myself

take that you retard good will hunting


----------



## Max Power

Kittycat5 said:


> What is the history of the Glo/SF hatred towards each other?


There are two primary issues at the core of this continuing conflict. First, there is the inevitably destabilizing effect of trying to maintain an ethnically preferential state, particularly when it is largely of foreign origin.[7] The original population of what is now Israel was 96 percent Muslim and Christian, yet, these refugees are prohibited from returning to their homes in the self-described Jewish state (and those within Israel are subjected to systematic discrimination).[8]
Second, Israel’s continued military occupation and confiscation of privately owned land in the West Bank, and control over Gaza, are extremely oppressive, with Palestinians having minimal control over their lives.[9] Thousands of Palestinian men, women, and children are held in Israeli prisons.[10] Few of them have had a legitimate trial; Physical abuse and torture are frequent.[11] Palestinian borders (even internal ones) are controlled by Israeli forces.[12] Periodically men, women, and children are strip searched[13]; people are beaten; women in labor are prevented from reaching hospitals (at times resulting in death)[14]; food and medicine are blocked from entering Gaza, producing an escalating humanitarian crisis. Israeli forces invade almost daily, injuring, kidnapping, and sometimes killing inhabitants.[15]
According to the Oslo peace accords of 1993, these territories were supposed to finally become a Palestinian state. However, after years of Israel continuing to confiscate land and conditions steadily worsening, the Palestinian population rebelled. (The Barak offer, widely reputed to be generous, was anything but.[16]) This uprising, called the “Intifada” (Arabic for “shaking off”) began at the end of September 2000.


----------



## gloeek

xstayfadedx said:


> You're trash.
> Keep supporting rapists and marrying one.
> Loser
> 
> Everything you say doesn't mean shit to me.
> I didn't even read the above post you made.
> I just wanted to say a trigger.
> 
> *zap zap zap*
> you need more apparently



lol that's really silly, sf. I know you read my response so don't pretend you didn't. You can say I "support rapists" and "married a rapist" all you want. I may be a crazy bitch, but I'm not Lucifer...my GOD! Your low blows don't effect me whatsoever anymore. I'm glad you know how to use google search to stalk me and my husband, but you don't know shit. Our justice system is extremely fucked up and there are many innocent people facing life in prison due to accusations from people who know people...it's a huge monopoly and it's satanic and crooked. I know I've been to jail TWICE in the past few months for SIX charges I wasn't guilty of. All misdemeanors luckily, but it could happen to anyone. When a woman screams rape it doesn't matter if they do or don't have proof of this accusation...the man is going to prison. It's extremely fucked up. And any educated human would know that we live in a world where money and power is everything...if you don't have both of those, you're pretty much fucked. BUT I have faith in love and God and know I'm a good person and my husband is a good person and justice will be served.


----------



## harmacologist

Max Power said:


> There are two primary issues at the core of this continuing conflict. First, there is the inevitably destabilizing effect of trying to maintain an ethnically preferential state, particularly when it is largely of foreign origin.[7] The original population of what is now Israel was 96 percent Muslim and Christian, yet, these refugees are prohibited from returning to their homes in the self-described Jewish state (and those within Israel are subjected to systematic discrimination).[8]
> Second, Israel’s continued military occupation and confiscation of privately owned land in the West Bank, and control over Gaza, are extremely oppressive, with Palestinians having minimal control over their lives.[9] Thousands of Palestinian men, women, and children are held in Israeli prisons.[10] Few of them have had a legitimate trial; Physical abuse and torture are frequent.[11] Palestinian borders (even internal ones) are controlled by Israeli forces.[12] Periodically men, women, and children are strip searched[13]; people are beaten; women in labor are prevented from reaching hospitals (at times resulting in death)[14]; food and medicine are blocked from entering Gaza, producing an escalating humanitarian crisis. Israeli forces invade almost daily, injuring, kidnapping, and sometimes killing inhabitants.[15]
> According to the Oslo peace accords of 1993, these territories were supposed to finally become a Palestinian state. However, after years of Israel continuing to confiscate land and conditions steadily worsening, the Palestinian population rebelled. (The Barak offer, widely reputed to be generous, was anything but.[16]) This uprising, called the “Intifada” (Arabic for “shaking off”) began at the end of September 2000.bitches be cray cray



yup.  from encyclopedia dramatica


----------



## anniegram

I love it when you guys rabble rabble rabble


----------



## xstayfadedx

harmacologist said:


> *chortle*
> 
> says the person who is like "whooo im so drunk and high and met coke dealers at raves"
> 
> i have you know that I make plenty of moves outside my moms basement, its just a good cheap place to lay yo head and stash yo bread.
> 
> your just jealous of people with actual families with homes, and not hoodrat trash where dads in jail and mom smokes crack 24/8


My mom doesn't smoke crack.
My dad is rich as fuck and owns his own church.
I didn't meet a coke dealer at a rave (well I have tons but that coke dealer was at a friend's party and I declined his offer for a date).
And I've had an apartment in my own name since the age of 18.
Pay for college myself.
Have a job.
And went through drug addictions.
Still kept everything, nice comeback.
I'm tired of people calling me trash or saying I am hoodrat because of my jokes I started at 17 in TL.
IT WAS FUNNY to be hoodrat sf who lived in pistolvania, but I got older.
So stop treating me the same and maybe I wouldn't be such a cunt.


----------



## Kittycat5

I think the Jews and Muslims are more sympathetic towards eachbother than them.


----------



## harmacologist

gloeek said:


> lol that's really silly, sf. I know you read my response so don't pretend you didn't. You can say I "support rapists" and "married a rapist" all you want. I may be a crazy bitch, but I'm not Lucifer...my GOD! Your low blows don't effect me whatsoever anymore. I'm glad you know how to use google search to stalk me and my husband, but you don't know shit. Our justice system is extremely fucked up and there are many innocent people facing life in prison due to accusations from people who know people...it's a huge monopoly and it's satanic and crooked. I know I've been to jail TWICE in the past few months for SIX charges I wasn't guilty of. All misdemeanors luckily, but it could happen to anyone. When a woman screams rape it doesn't matter if they do or don't have proof of this accusation...the man is going to prison. It's extremely fucked up. And any educated human would know that we live in a world where money and power is everything...if you don't have both of those, you're pretty much fucked. BUT I have faith in love and God and know I'm a good person and my husband is a good person and justice will be served.


who did your husbands reap?


----------



## gloeek

xstayfadedx said:


> AND LOL GLOEEK I NEVER DATED A BLACK GUY OR HAD BLACK DICK LOL.
> but you have



yes, I have. and it was good. you're starting to sound like the racist here impo....


----------



## Bill

All 3 you dumb fucking cunts should shut your god damn stupid whore mouths and rim job each other until your butts don't hurt any more


----------



## xstayfadedx

gloeek said:


> lol that's really silly, sf. I know you read my response so don't pretend you didn't. You can say I "support rapists" and "married a rapist" all you want. I may be a crazy bitch, but I'm not Lucifer...my GOD! Your low blows don't effect me whatsoever anymore. I'm glad you know how to use google search to stalk me and my husband, but you don't know shit. Our justice system is extremely fucked up and there are many innocent people facing life in prison due to accusations from people who know people...it's a huge monopoly and it's satanic and crooked. I know I've been to jail TWICE in the past few months for SIX charges I wasn't guilty of. All misdemeanors luckily, but it could happen to anyone. When a woman screams rape it doesn't matter if they do or don't have proof of this accusation...the man is going to prison. It's extremely fucked up. And any educated human would know that we live in a world where money and power is everything...if you don't have both of those, you're pretty much fucked. BUT I have faith in love and God and know I'm a good person and my husband is a good person and justice will be served.



Keep defending a rapist


----------



## harmacologist

xstayfadedx said:


> My mom doesn't smoke crack. she shoots dope.
> My dad is rich as fuck and owns his own church, and he touched me.
> I didn't meet a coke dealer at a rave (well I have tons but that coke dealer was at a friend's party and I declined his offer for a date). I just sucked him off in the gallery washroom for a bit of crack.
> And I've had an apartment in my own name since the age of 18. gangstas bought it and store dope there.
> And went through drug addictions.
> blah blah
> llamaa


haha


----------



## poopie

and now I  TTYS again.


----------



## wezface

xstayfadedx said:


> My dad is rich as fuck and owns his own church.
> .



I bet it's worth even more than Shim's aunt's house


----------



## harmacologist

im poking all the bears with stickkks


----------



## xstayfadedx

harmacologist said:


> haha


So funny lolololololol


----------



## harmacologist

poopie said:


> and now I  TTYS again.


oi hi to u

today I realized I would look bitchin' in a pink dress, a classy one with white ruffle accents.


----------



## xstayfadedx

wezface said:


> I bet it's worth even more than Shim's aunt's house



I dont get along with my dad and dont brag about him… but tired of the same crackhead/jail joke because he's black.


----------



## gloeek

ok stayfaded. we all know you're dumb. go away now. i'm over it. it's gotten to the point where it's not even fun to bust your balls in a sarcastic manner anymore bc your comebacks and insults have no wit or truth or substance behind them. bye bye.

back on topic:
selfie fails....


----------



## wezface

so you don't like people making fun of the things that make you stand out

What the fuck are you doing in tl and how have you and your precious ego survived this long


----------



## xstayfadedx

wezface said:


> so you don't like people making fun of the things that make you stand out
> 
> What the fuck are you doing in tl and how have you and your precious ego survived this long



No I dont care if they do
Its just old and lame
And the majority actually believe for it to be true
Same old hoodrat black jokes because black jokes and racism is hot here
Such as gloeek the rapist lover who married a guy who sodomized someone


----------



## gloeek

she's a cockroach. slimy, brown, and you can't fuckin' get rid of it. ...or is that waffle's dick head? idk I get them both confused tbh...
?


----------



## xstayfadedx

gloeek said:


> she's a cockroach. slimy, brown, and you can't fuckin' get rid of it. ...or is that waffle's dick head? idk I get them both confused tbh...
> ?



Whatever. 
You're everything I never want to be.


----------



## gloeek

pretty, thin and white?

it's a damn shame...


----------



## subotai

subotai said:


> and you just get so emotional on that stuff, too easy to get caught up in shit you dont care about, at all


----------



## xstayfadedx

gloeek said:


> pretty, thin and white?
> 
> it's a damn shame...



More like
Up down up down with weight
Fat thin fat thin
Ex anorexic even admitted you were with your throwback hs pics
Psycho who needed brain zaps
Failure stripper
Married a rapist
Defends a rapists

So jealous


----------



## wezface

sf has anyone told you yet that you would be a fantastic politician?

Just get cleaned up, wash your mouth out with soap, and learn to strategize your insults. You could be important


----------



## gloeek

wezface said:


> sf has anyone told you yet that you would be a fantastic politician?
> 
> Just get cleaned up, wash your mouth out with soap, and learn to strategize your insults. You could be important



qft!
don't forget to mention the bit about your yahoo answers badge in your campaign videos!


----------



## xstayfadedx

gloeek said:


> qft!
> don't forget to mention the bit about your yahoo answers badge in your campaign videos!



Such a comeback lol


----------



## gloeek

it wasn't a comeback...I said QUOTED FOR TRUTH!

and if it was a comeback...your comeback to my comeback was shitty as fuq.

le sigh.

I'm disapointed in you, sf. :'(


----------



## subotai

I like to judge professions based off how they would react if my house was on fire with me inside.

politicians are way down that list. just above bounty hunters and just below organic dairy farmers

surprisingly at the top of the list?

Jake from State Farm


----------



## xstayfadedx

gloeek said:


> it wasn't a comeback...I said QUOTED FOR TRUTH!
> 
> and if it was a comeback...your comeback to my comeback was shitty as fuq.
> 
> le sigh.
> 
> I'm disapointed in you, sf. :'(


Ugh I hate you
I miss keaton rip
At least he was funny and a good archnemesis


----------



## Roger&Me

relax ladies, at this point you're just turning me on


----------



## One Thousand Words

subotai said:


> I like to judge professions based off how they would react if my house was on fire with me inside.
> 
> politicians are way down that list. just above bounty hunters and just below organic dairy farmers
> 
> surprisingly at the top of the list?
> 
> Jake from State Farm



I'll probably sit on my boat and watch you burn


----------



## papa

Thanks for ruining the picture thread. Nice going.


----------



## Birc0014

*Starting a cult who's in?*

This cult is founded on the following belief system:


All religions are ridiculous

People are responsible for themselves

Everything is permitted provided it is not to the detriment of someone else

The earths races should be encouraged to breed into one big greasy pool so that we can

Colonize space and find suitable pairing species to continue and perpetuate this intergalactic orgy to the ends of the ever expanding universe.

Violence is frowned upon, happiness is sought after, science is revered, politics are used sparingly, the environment is treated as a life support system and cultivated accordingly.

If I am forgetting anything feel free to put it out there, but that means you joined the cult.


----------



## papa

Very offensive.


----------



## We are all ONE

WTF happened to your knees bro?


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Way|0st said:


> Can't find any other open thread...



Looking good, bro.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I was totally thinking babyfacekneecaps


----------



## We are all ONE

fuck you assholes - im still trippin pretty good and now I cant stop staring at them


----------



## nekointheclouds

lolol.

Where did the old nudie thread go?


----------



## anniegram

Less talking. More dirty pillows. Thanks guys.


----------



## We are all ONE

Ill go find it if you have the vag at ready


----------



## EbowTheLetter




----------



## We are all ONE

bajajajajajja dude you have no idea


----------



## We are all ONE

left knee devil baby be 3 deeing me like come in boy , you worried about teeth how about a knee cap


----------



## EbowTheLetter

Way|0st said:


> yea my legs aren't really very sturdy l0l....anyway onto my sixth week back to training....hope everyone else is doin ok with their fitness new years resolutions




Gains.


----------



## nekointheclouds

oh god now I'm scared and I'm not even tripping.


----------



## neversickanymore

This thread may need a do over.

And Way.. you look good.. i'm no judge as i like women. but really i think your getting fucked with


----------



## Droppersneck

I could see that whosa tbh


----------



## thujone

SarcasticOne said:


> _think of the server_



top PSA for leechers


----------



## We are all ONE

This is an in the moment bullshit thread
* on point for the moment tyvm*
close 
actually brb delete


----------



## Droppersneck

Qft^


----------



## Droppersneck

lol sweet thread


----------



## We are all ONE

was pretty good when VL was down for days
sweet troll attempt 
ime


----------



## Droppersneck

Yeah I had it set up with our back and forth. Im telling you this is innovation. So many terrible threads to choose from


----------



## Mel22

*archive request pls*

http://www.bluelight.org/vb/archive/index.php/t-733636-p-2.html

reinstate this fine thread at ur earliest convenience if you wouldnt mind moderators please.


ty in advance )))))


----------



## Bob Loblaw

3st


----------



## Mel22

1st


----------



## Droppersneck

lol you got one of my posts deleted in that thread iirc. It's okay though I forgive you Mel


----------



## Mel22

let's not dwell on the past DROPEM

when a man says clean slate, he should mean it. i know i hurt you but its time to move on, get a handle on ur emotions and move forward now together.


----------



## ykm420

I hate all these goddamn acronyms. I had to urbandictionary iirc, feeling like a real McAsshole.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

*This board is racist and classist.*

Just think about what people here get the most shit out of everyone. And this low class thread is some bullshit like people with top hats and monocles talking about the riff raff who are just tryna live.


----------



## Mel22

shame these are the tears of a bottom feeder

not even worthy of being used as lube.

is there anything that you are actually good for?


----------



## Lucy Noeno

What tears all I'm doing is pointing out the obvious.


----------



## Mel22

what compelled you to start a whole new thread to point out the obvious? how does this obvious make you feel?


----------



## Shimmer.Fade

Discrimination against monocle wearers is against the BLUA

Inb4Lock


----------



## zzz101

if you are low class than you needa pick your shit up.

everyone on here is some race. all different. so what? bringing it up is very racist imo


----------



## D's

The #struggle is _real_.


----------



## One Thousand Words

This is what happens when you give the coloured kids a mobile phone


----------



## Droppersneck

Oh god wat is this whiny shit. Someone plz close


----------



## anniegram




----------



## Droppersneck

Annie is that your favorite cartoon character? How does that pertain to the topic at hand


----------



## anniegram

No I don't do that stuff. 
That is Rico. He's sad.


----------



## Tude

I don't know, I mean NURSE gets the most shit out of everyone. She's white iirc.


----------



## Droppersneck

Plus tude you hardly get any shit other than the occasional Mexican joke. People get a the most shit when they suck ime


----------



## Tude

True. It's almost never mentioned. My love for COOKIES is mentioned far more often.


----------



## Droppersneck

You off today tude bb?


----------



## Tude

Nah, I'm working later on. I was supposed to be off, but I'm gonna go in.


----------



## Droppersneck

Such a go getter IE the American spirit. The service industry is rough to say the least


----------



## PotatoMan

Lol droppers gets a poster to acknowledge him then tries to flirt lmao.


----------



## neversickanymore

Tude said:


> True. It's almost never mentioned. My love for COOKIES is mentioned far more often.



Cookie addicts.. not to be trusted...  they regularly steal from children and did thier doc in the salty tears.  


You all have a holy duty to keep your eyes on this one.


----------



## Pharcyde

*this board is racist and classist*

Just think about what people here get the most shit out of everyone. And this low class thread is some bullshit like people with top hats and monocles talking about the riff raff who are just tryna live


----------



## CosmicG

*Is WaffeSock ever going to come back?*

I miss you Waffle.


----------



## xstayfadedx

Fuck waffle.  Only methadone84 should come back.


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Waff will be back


----------



## harmacologist

Only when the mods stop being racist nazis


----------



## ghostandthedarknes

Is waff Jewish?


----------



## CosmicG

I don't know man I just miss him man I miss him edit black people can be Jewish?


----------



## wezface

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> I don't know man I just miss him man I miss him edit black people can be Jewish?


Quoted for posterity


----------



## pasha

His ban expires in 9 days and 20 hours. Phrozen surely has it written on his fridge calendar.


----------



## CosmicG

Come on guys I know I am not the only one. WaffleSock is fun. Dude is interesting as hell. The random. I like that. Waffles are delicious. Ain't nothing like putting on a brand new pair of socks. That is a magnificent feeling. Clean socks man....


----------



## CosmicG

Have you ever eaten a waffle with a fresh pair of socks on? Divine. Surreal. Indescribable. You had to have been there.


----------



## pasha

I enjoy his posts when he's coherent. When it's spam it becomes a problem and it interrupts the flow of threads so they become meh.


----------



## CosmicG

Yeah maybe I missed those. I don't know he posts some interesting things in the words forums and is always there you know. Waffles comforts me.


----------



## wezface

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Yeah maybe I missed those. I don't know he posts some interesting things in the words forums and is always there you know. Waffles comforts me.


His voice is sexy as fuck too tbph


----------



## zzz101

miss u Waffle


----------



## CosmicG

I haven't talked to the man personally and I am heterosexual by nature. This being said, come back to me waffle  I may have meant nothing to you but you meant something to me! Please waff. You did your time now please come back...I miss you buddy.


----------



## zzz101

miss Waffle


----------



## CosmicG

Alright this is bullshit why the fuck is waffle constantly banned? I want answers dammit tell me!!! Mods I know you are watching. Tell me whyyyyyyyy


----------



## pasha

Aaand closed.


----------



## axl blaze

god dammit this thread is a microcosm of why Bluelight was better back in the day...

does this n00b truly think WaffleSock is "interesting"? or is he some sort of deep cover derp that met WS on Grindr, and had fun in South Africa while on vacation last summer??

he truly can't be srs about begging for WS to come back?? TL was so much better back in the day IME


----------



## nooneanymore

*Hot or Not, FKA Twiggs*


----------



## xstayfadedx

Here we go


----------



## maxade




----------



## axl blaze

not. absolutely not

Robert Buttdickerson could do WAY better


----------



## maxade




----------



## nooneanymore

lol.

hot she reminds me of this girl i met in college years ago.


----------



## claire22

ew. what a prawn. keep the body, throw away the head



this thread is now complete


----------



## Roger&Me

Cosmic Giraffe said:


> Come on guys I know I am not the only one. WaffleSock is fun. Dude is interesting as hell.



gtfo


----------



## Roger&Me

qft axl, qft


----------



## PotatoMan

free erich


----------



## Droppersneck

I think letting eg off ban is the best idea I have heard in a while though I don't think he will last long till the next one if I am being honest.


----------



## CosmicG

Desert. This word alone has now stolen at least thirty minutes out of my life. Fml.


----------



## wezface

Will you be deserting while you eat dessert in the desert?


----------



## pharmakos

phr said:


> *If you would like your photo removed please PM a staff member or report it.*



the lounge forum guidelines say "You need to have explicit permission before posting a picture of another member. This includes re-posting pictures from one thread into another thread."

it doesn't say "if someone posts your picture and you don't like it, then ask and we'll take it down."

either the wording of the rule in the guidelines needs to change, or the enforcement of the rule needs to change.  take your pick.


----------



## pasha

there are unwritten rules. the photoshop thread, as i understand it, is one of them. take a chill pill.


----------



## pharmakos

i really didn't care until phr threatened to infract me.  he'll claim now that he wasn't serious, but we all know he was.  if he wants the rules to be that way, though, then he needs to follow the rules that way himself.


----------



## pasha

sure. if you wish to pursue a complaint regarding said broken rules, please contact me directly


----------



## pharmakos

i contacted the admins that are directly in charge of the lounge according to the assignments thread in BL Announcements.  i will forward you a copy of the PM i sent them.


----------



## anniegram

thenightwatch said:


> i really didn't care until phr threatened to infract me.  he'll claim now that he wasn't serious, but we all know he was.  if he wants the rules to be that way, though, then he needs to follow the rules that way himself.



I thought he was threatening to infract the ppl who reported your reverse image pics. I might be mistaken though.


----------



## pharmakos

AnnieGram said:


> I thought he was threatening to infract the ppl who reported your reverse image pics. I might be mistaken though.



indeed he was.  indeed he was.

those same rules apparently don't apply to him, though.

and now i'm in hot water because of calling attention to the hypocrisy.


----------



## phr

Oh they apply to me. It's just that people have to report their photos themselves in here, since anyone can report them otherwise to ruin the game.

I spelled this out for you. Take it to support. I will be removing these posts from this thread soon.


----------



## anniegram

About this thread though? So your basically just saying this thread violates the rules?


----------



## pharmakos

phr said:


> Oh they apply to me. It's just that people have to report their photos themselves in here, since anyone can report them otherwise to ruin the game.
> 
> I spelled this out for you. Take it to support. I will be removing these posts from this thread soon.



then the wording of the rule needs to change.

are you saying you really would not have given me an infraction if someone had reported one of my, as you so eloquently call them, "quoted for creepiness" reverse image search photos?

sorry to hold you accountable.  you yourself said that you wanted this moderator spot to make the lounge a better place.  just trying to help you streamline things here, bro.  sorry for asking you to do the job you volunteered for!


----------



## phr

This thread is fine -it's a game that has been played for years. People can report their own photos in here and they will be removed.


Anywhere else in the forum, anyone can report photos being posted by other than the people in them. It doesn't have to be the person in them that is reporting them for removal.


----------



## nekointheclouds

I personally took what phr said about infracting you as a pure joke and not that he was really waiting for someone to report you so he could infract. We dont need someone to report a post to issue a infraction, the report feature is there so members can bring issues to our attention if we miss them. Mods often joke about infracting people in here, both old school mods and new ones, but when we come across an issue that we consider to be serious we dont make comments or posts about it, we just take action.


----------



## pharmakos

phr said:


> This thread is fine -it's a game that has been played for years. People can report their own photos in here and they will be removed.
> 
> 
> Anywhere else in the forum, anyone can report photos being posted by other than the people in them. It doesn't have to be the person in them that is reporting them for removal.



when was that ever made clear before?  this sounds like a new knee-jerk explanation rather than something that was actually previously established.

if that is indeed the case, i would have appreciated if it had been spelled out more clearly.

yes, i am quite familiar with the Lounge forum guidlines, as well as moderately familiar with the BLUA.


----------



## phr

thenightwatch said:


> then the wording of the rule needs to change.
> 
> are you saying you really would not have given me an infraction if someone had reported one of my, as you so eloquently call them, "quoted for creepiness" reverse image search photos?
> 
> sorry to hold you accountable.  you yourself said that you wanted this moderator spot to make the lounge a better place.  just trying to help you streamline things here, bro.  sorry for asking you to do the job you volunteered for!


I will change the wording of the rules. We're volunteers after all and no one on staff is expected to go around and lawyer up the rules so they're 100% on point.

I never infracted/warned you for posting other people's photos. However, you are well aware of the rules now and if anyone, including myself, reports you for them you can be infracted.

Thank you for your continued support.


----------



## pharmakos

yup, way to go phrozen, making the lounge a better place!  thanks for volunteering!


----------



## phr

*NSFW*:


----------



## nekointheclouds

Phr has actually done a really great job in here, he is extremely orginized and follows through with hings like writing out the what is allowed thread. I'm sorry you guys had a misunderstanding but he was not alone in his decisions and comments about the photoshop threads. These threads have been around for many years with no problem, and you have done your reverse google search for quite a while and of course never been told to stop. 

Just because phr is a mod doesnt mean he is not allowed to joke around, again if he really felt like he had reason to infract you he wouldnt wait for a reported post, he would just issue the infraction.


----------



## pharmakos

if you say so.


----------



## bagochina

You can't post a reverse image search anymore lol wtf


----------



## phr

You can. But, as this site deals with illegal substances, someone can request their photo be removed if someone else posted it. If it's a continued issue with that person we can take action.


Since you are related, I will gladly remove Ermal's photo from droop's avatar, playboi.


----------



## pharmakos

bagochina said:


> You can't post a reverse image search anymore lol wtf



phrozen -- making the lounge a better place, one day at a time.


----------



## nekointheclouds

TNW - Getting his panties in a bunch every day of the week.


----------



## pharmakos

bluelight staff -- emotionally abusing sensitive people since 1999.


----------



## bagochina

Ahh well any rule where ppl can't use my image as an avatar, I'm all for.


----------



## phr

I can't give Ali enough credit for that dawsoncrying.jpg. I've said it before, but if I were to write a script to reply to every one of tnw's posts with dawsoncrying.jpg, that script reply would be excellent the majority of the time.


----------



## pasha




----------



## pharmakos

you know, when the lounge was made opt-in and almost shut down a few months ago, i was one of the most vocal supporters of keeping it open.

i changed my mind.  close this cess pool.  no amount of janitor-ing will fix it.


----------



## Erich Generic

10 out of 10 times it works 98% of the time guaranteed or your night watch back


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## bagochina

Lol protest march in sandals, is that a flower in your hair?

You can be the change!  Whatta crock!


----------



## poopie

Jesus fucking Mary. 

You two either need to get fucking jobs or start doing more drugs.


----------



## Erich Generic

bagochina said:


> Lol protest march in sandals


----------



## pasha

bagochina said:


> Lol protest march in sandals, is that a flower in your hair?



qfc.


----------



## pharmakos

poopie said:


> Jesus fucking Mary.



i'm not sure what you mean by that, but i really hope it isn't a "if it exists, there's porn of it" sort of thing.


----------



## Erich Generic




----------



## phr

I'll leave these up as a testament to how much of a little bitch tnw is.


----------



## pharmakos

god i wish i could still have you on ignore.

best thing about ali stepping down from staff is that i haven't had to see a single one of his posts since.


----------



## alasdairm

^ we both know that's not true.

alasdair


----------



## alasdairm

that's very amusing.

alasdair


----------



## phr

Especially since he's one point away from a ban. It is hilarious. And I mean that.


----------



## pharmakos

hold on -- is that a threat of an infraction for the content in the post you deleted?  you're a very poor sport if its not okay for people to do facey pastes of your pictures.

its not like i only reported the post of yours that had a picture of me in it -- i reported all of your facey pastes.  go ahead and put the one of me back up if you want, i wasn't specifically trying to draw attention to the picture of me.


----------



## phr

I don't want _you_ to be able to do them. 


I enjoy trolling you.


----------



## pharmakos

phr said:


> I enjoy trolling you.



which would explain why you infracted me


----------



## Owl Eyed

this is entertaining


----------



## Lucy Noeno

Everybody Hates Phrozen


----------



## pharmakos

its hard not to hate such a hypocritical douchebag.


----------



## phr

Owl Eyed said:


> this is entertaining


It is, simply for the fact that I'm actually going to ban him.


----------



## pharmakos

phr, do you actually enjoy being yourself?  you must lead a very sad life.  i know i'm not exactly being mature, but i'm just a humble Bluelighter.  your reactions to this situation are very piss poor.  you look pathetic right now.


----------



## phr




----------



## pharmakos

and you can't even come up with an original response.

seriously, i think i finally realized your problem -- if you're going to be a douchebag, you should at least try to be FUNNY about it.  the best loungers are the hilarious assholes.  you've realized who the popular ones are, but in trying to emulate them you're focusing just a liiiiiitle too much on the asshole part.  don't forget to pull your head out of your ass long enough to actually crack an original joke or two.


----------



## Lucy Noeno

I remember when I was popular on a drug forum and my life was spiraling out of control


----------



## pharmakos

it is my goal in life to be as unpopular as possible.

i am succeeding.

and making everyone that talks to me look worse in the process.

#winning


----------



## Lucy Noeno

but you complain about not being able to get laid.


----------



## Droppersneck

I am for sure an asshole


----------



## pharmakos

? do i?  i've stated the fact that i haven't been laid in three years.

sex isn't worth the drama usually tbph


----------



## kytnism

thenightwatch said:


> it is my goal in life to be as unpopular as possible.
> 
> i am succeeding.
> 
> and making everyone that talks to me look worse in the process.
> 
> #winning



ill throw a hi-5 at that. i fucking love chilling with you chuck. :D

...kytnism...


----------



## Blue_Phlame

thenightwatch said:


> it is my goal in life to be as unpopular as possible.
> 
> i am succeeding.
> 
> and making everyone that talks to me look worse in the process.
> 
> #winning



What goes up, must come down, and visa versa. You'll rebound and back into gear soon enough.


thenightwatch said:


> ? do i?  i've stated the fact that i haven't been laid in three years.
> 
> sex isn't worth the drama usually tbph



If you go long enough it can turn into a mental condition.


----------



## phr

Jfc. Stop whining about the consequences of your own actions for once in your life.


Most people here, at least the ones I've spoken to where your name was brought up, do not like you. I'm not the exception. If you fuck up, you'll be dealt with like everyone else and bounced off the site. You're not special. I don't care enough to go out of my way, or beyond the rules, to remove you. But again, you're a whiny little bitch and I won't hesitate or make any exceptions with you. Follow the rules.


If you have anything else to say take it up with the people above me -I'm sure you'll win them over. Or take it to support. The back and forth about this is done in TL.


----------



## pharmakos

phr said:


> Jfc. Stop whining about the consequences of your own actions for once in your life.
> 
> 
> Most people here, at least the ones I've spoken to where your name was brought up, do not like you. I'm not the exception. If you fuck up, you'll be dealt with like everyone else and bounced off the site. You're not special. I don't care enough to go out of my way, or beyond the rules, to remove you. But again, you're a whiny little bitch and I won't hesitate or make any exceptions with you. Follow the rules.
> 
> 
> If you have anything else to say take it up with the people above me -I'm sure you'll win them over. Or take it to support. The back and forth about this is done in TL.



undelete the facey pastey of you that i posted and i'll shut up.


----------



## subotai

damn phr isnt phucking around now that he dropped the ozen

wait, no, still the internet


----------



## pharmakos

phr is about to abuse his modstick so hard that he breaks it


----------



## subotai

its just a picture man

why dont you type out a thousand word essay on why this isnt a big deal

that should do it


----------



## pharmakos

he'll probably invoke the jackassery clause and just infract me on principal, claiming that i've been egging him on.  but he's been egging me on just as much.

oh well, i suppose this is a good microcosm of the state of the world in general.


----------



## Droppersneck

That jacket makes me think I should mail my switch blade to him now


----------



## subotai

some days youre the pigeon

some days its just a shop thread


----------



## pharmakos

this-is-not-just-a-shop-thread-juicebox.jpg


----------



## Eveleivibe

Oh yes I like CH he's ace n one of the nicest members on Bluelight xxxx

Evey


----------



## phr

Eveleivibe said:


> Oh yes I like CH he's ace n one of the nicest members on Bluelight xxxx
> 
> Evey


Feel free to start that thread.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

alasdairm said:


> i don't know yet - it's 7 months away.
> 
> alasdair





better early than never. u ingrate!


----------



## Blue_Phlame

Whosajiggawaaa said:


> better early than never. u ingrate!



I love you so much, you piece of shit.
You're so smart, FUCKING DUMBASS.
I wish you all the best, you goddamn loser.
I hope to see you soon, go die in a fire.

For _your_ birthday I wish you health, prosperity, and joy; if you don't die a miserable untimely and painful death from an aggressive cancerous tumor.


----------



## Whosajiggawaaa

Blue_Phlame said:


> I love you so much, you piece of shit.
> You're so smart, FUCKING DUMBASS.
> I wish you all the best, you goddamn loser.
> I hope to see you soon, go die in a fire.
> 
> For _your_ birthday I wish you health, prosperity, and joy; if you don't die a miserable untimely and painful death from an aggressive cancerous tumor.



super autism engage! tourettes special ability activated!


----------



## One Thousand Words

Shh the adults who have left home are talking noodle


----------



## Lysis

One Thousand Words said:


> Shh the adults who have left home are talking noodle



lol


----------

